# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread)      - Part 6



## Reznor (Feb 6, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Feb 6, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Well, I'm sure Max has insight to the entire spectrum of summon spells   Assuming they talk with the arena master they can find out more though.
> 
> But I've got a minute while I wait for a download so I'll elaborate here to save me time tonight.  They're going to be using a custom "summon" that summons a "random" monster of a various power level (CR) (it's from a Plot no Jutsu staff, no you can't learn "summon random CR 12 monster"  )
> 
> ...




Max and Tassara take their time to check on this and tell the group about their discovery. 

Max has a pretty blank face "I'll ask for the lowest possible summon. Yep. I want no glory, just help you out with the group fights. Besides, I'm not as strong as any of you, even with Charlie at his best."

"Do whatever you need to feel safe Max. You already have Ironwall with you, so I'm sure you  should be fine"


----------



## kluang (Feb 6, 2015)

"Glory in combat. I like something that's close to my level. Cheering crowds, women wetting themselves when they saw me in victory pose and money."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2015)

Edwardo and his dragon suddenly exchange a strange look and then the dragon takes off flying lazy circles through the area.  Edwardo seems to have a more guarded look on his face now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuki returns well before evening and with Drells help is placed in suspended animation before the moon comes up.  Being in suspended animation she does not transform from the moon (and neither does anyone else for those that might have reason to have been worried).

The night passes uneventfully and the morning brings the first day of the tournament and the qualifying rounds.

The qualifying matches begin at 7 in the morning with little ceremony.  Crispus and various others give announcements and commentary throughout the day.  Matches run continuously, one at a time, until around 11 in the evening (though obviously the crowds shift throughout the day).

The official schedule for the party:
08:30am - 07th: Max + Ironwall
11:00am - 17th: Kaylee (+friends)
11:30am - 19th: Mammon
11:45am - 20th: Duncan
12:00pm - 21st: Drell
01:00pm - 25th: Yuki + Lantana
03:45pm - 36th: Ulysesn + Nissa + Fluffykins
04:00pm - 37th: Troyce
04:15pm - 38th: Hayao + Rin
04:30pm - 39th: Tassara (+Kathy)

*What I need:
*There's no point in doing this in order, so once you give me the CR of the opponent you want (05 - 12) I'll generate one for you and you can roll combat (I guess if you want to roll combat without knowing what you're fighting you can)

/edit: If you have prep buffing spells/actions please post them with your other actions.

As soon as I have combat from people I'll resolve them as best I can.  I'll try and talk up the fights as best I can, we'll see how busy I am this weekend though (my desire to keep things moving is greater than my desire to have stunning blow-by-blow announcements).

There will be results throughout the day that will give you an idea of what the opinion of the masses is of the party.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2015)

((Not sure what CR Kaylee should have...8?  Bleh...don't know...I will leave it in your capable hands Moogle.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuki excitedly talks Lantana into a CR 12 opponent, "It'll be no problem, we're both too awesome." she pumps her fist up to the sky.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> UnlosingRanger: CR 12 btw


Ulysesn's opponent is an ugly, boar-headed, horse-sized creature.



Kuno said:


> ((Not sure what CR Kaylee should have...8?  Bleh...don't know...I will leave it in your capable hands Moogle.))


Kaylee's opponent is a 



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki excitedly talks Lantana into a CR 12 opponent, "It'll be no problem, we're both too awesome." she pumps her fist up to the sky.



Yuki and Lantana's opponent is a  who's figure is obscured primarily by her long flowing hair.

((This one is sure to be a fan favorite  ))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2015)

"OH GOD OH GOD" Max starts to hyperventilate. 

Tassara grabs her by the shoulders. "Max... breathe. You can do this. Ironwall will be with you. And so does Charlie. They won't let anything bad happen to you" 

Max nods effusively and asks for a CR5 creature. "I never liked to be alone"  Max comments to Ironwall as they wait for their creature. "When I got Charlie... I felt so happy. But fighting is different. Please, help me out there Ironwall."

Max takes a deep breath as she summons Charlie around her before the fight.


Tassara will ask for a CR8 too. She looks at Yuki worriedly as she asks for a higher challenge, but says nothing else.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "OH GOD OH GOD" Max starts to hyperventilate.
> 
> Tassara grabs her by the shoulders. "Max... breathe. You can do this. Ironwall will be with you. And so does Charlie. They won't let anything bad happen to you"
> 
> ...



"Understood, defensive systems fully engaged."  Ironwall notes emotionlessly.

The arena summons a


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2015)

(( Just clarifying... Max asked for a CR5.  Tassara for a CR8.  Is the stone giant indeed for Max? ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 8 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 10, *Init* +13, *HP* 169/169, *DR* Resist Fire: 10, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 43, *Fort* +19, *Ref* +24, *Will* +14, *CMB* +28, *Base Attack Bonus* 15,   *Action Points* 0
> *Gnome's crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least Great Crossbow(L)+1  (mundane) * +39 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...





Ulysesn prepares by casting the spell Primal instinct on himself(ini+5 ),hawkeye((+50% range) he asks for Nissa's help by buffing him with mage armor ((+ 3 armor))>blur((+20%miss chance)) then Fly, He'll rage exactly as the beast is summoned to enhance himself further((+2 ini,+2 dex related stuff, can rage for up to 11 rounds.)) Ulysesn has his crossbow out already.
((didn't adjust anything for the sheet besides for rolls, just add it all onto it.))

He'll advise Nissa to buff herself with mirror image, and fly on Fluffykins and however else she wants to prepare before the battle.

Ini: 1d20+20
19+20 = 39
Ulysesn doesn't wait for the summoned beast to react while he's 30' feet away

Round 1
Ulysesn clicks his boots of haste together to gain an extra attack
((A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.))
Then full attacks, clustered shots is in effect.
AoO is in effect. AoO range: 135' AoO hit: 1d20+43 AoO dmg:3d8+11 x2 ((for splitting)) 

*Spoiler*: _attacks_ 



1d20+37 → [7,37] = (44)
1d20+37 → [6,37] = (43)
1d20+37 → [13,37] = (50)
1d20+32 → [6,32] = (38)

1d20+28 → [19,28] = (47)
((CRIT! If crit confirm is still needed 
1d20+28 → [2,28] = (30) ))





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




3d8+19 → [1,2,8,19] = (30)
3d8+19 → [4,8,7,19] = (38)

3d8+19 → [3,2,7,19] = (31)
3d8+19 → [2,7,3,19] = (31)

3d8+19 → [1,8,6,19] = (34)
3d8+19 → [2,8,1,19] = (30)

3d8+19 → [8,2,4,19] = (33)
3d8+19 → [8,3,8,19] = (38)

((possible x 2 crit))
3d8+19 → [8,5,8,19] = (40)
3d8+19 → [4,8,2,19] = (33)



Ulysesn looks at the summoners
"Are you sure you summoned the right monster?" 
Ulysesn yells and ends his rage leaving 9 rounds of it left and his haste boots leaving 4 rounds of it left.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2015)

"Well... shit" Max will cast the following spells before going in to battle:
-Stoneskin
-Barkskin
-Mage Armor
-Charlie (obviously)
-Lesser Evolution Surge (REACH 10ft, BITE)


*MAXIMA WEBBER* (already buffed)
Female NG Human Synthesist, *Level* 8, *Init* +2, *HP* (91 Max)/(81 Charlie)
*AC 31* ; Saves Fort (+9), Ref (+7), Will (+6); 
Attack Bite +11 (1d8+1d6+4), Slam +11(2d6+1d6+4), 2 claws +11 (1d4+1d6+4);  (she has 1d6 of fire damage in each attack)
-Stoneskin DR 10/Adamantine (80)


Max will work with Ironwall to flank the creature and bring it down as quickly as she can. 
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4



10 Rounds of attacks if needed. If at anytime, Charlie is dropped down to <20% HP, Max will withdraw, and fly up. It will order Ironwall to step back to avoid Black Tentacles. Hopefully, that will be enough to finish the creature. 


Attacks: Bite, Slam, Claw, Claw


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)

1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)
1d20+11 → [15,11] = (26)
1d20+11 → [15,11] = (26)

1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)

1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20+11 → [1,11] = (12)
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)

1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+11 → [3,11] = (14)

1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)

1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31) *CRIT*
1d20+11 → [3,11] = (14)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)

1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)
1d20+11 → [1,11] = (12)

1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31) *CRIT*
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)

1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [4,11] = (15)
1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)








DAMAGE Bite, Slam, Claw, Claw


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [7,1,4] = (12)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,2,5,4] = (14)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,5,4] = (10)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [4,5,4] = (13)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,1,4] = (7)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [4,1,1,4] = (10)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,6,4] = (13)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,6,4] = (11)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,2,4] = (9)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [6,5,6,4] = (21)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,3,4] = (8)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,5,4] = (11)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [5,6,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [6,1,4,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,6,4] = (13)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [4,3,4] = (11)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [5,4,4] = (13)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,4,4,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,2,4] = (9)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,1,4] = (7)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [5,4,4] = (13)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,5,4,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,5,4] = (10)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,3,4] = (8)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [6,4,4] = (14)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,5,6,4] = (17) *CRIT*
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,5,4] = (10)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,2,4] = (7)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [7,1,4] = (12)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,6,4,4] = (16)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,3,4] = (9)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,3,4] = (8)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [5,1,4] = (10)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [6,4,1,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,2,4] = (8)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [4,6,4] = (14)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [6,6,4] = (16)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,1,5,4] = (13)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,4,4] = (9)  *CRIT*
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [4,6,4] = (14)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2015)

Before they enter the Arena, she gives Lantana and herself a Mage Armor potion, then starting the walk in her Dragon Style, "Plan of attack, whatever the beast...Keep yourself safe, let me draw the fire.  It's time to see what you've got." she cracks a wide grin, putting out her fist to bump against Lantana's.












Through the battle she attempts to be increasingly flashy, and loud.  Examples shouting 'Yee-haw' and the flashiest martial arts she can muster.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_*Yuki*
Female Chaotic Neutral Alseid Chaos Monk9/Druid 1/Ninja10, *Level* 10, *Init* +8, *HP* 167/167, *Speed* 250ft
*AC* 38, *Touch* 34, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 55, 
*Fort* +18, *Ref* +17, *Will* +19, *CMB* +21, *Base Attack Bonus* 9/4   
*  Unarmed Strike *   (2d6+strength (1-1/2 x on first strike with Dragon Style),  )
*Abilities* Str 30, Dex 27, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 30, Cha 10
*Condition* 
Darkvision 60', Superior low-light vision_​_

Displacing Stance (20%):
When active gain 20% miss chance, this improves to 50% at level 12. Activate as a swift action, usable for 1/2 monk level rounds per day (these rounds need not be consecutive)

Dragon Style:
While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Boar Style:
You can deal bludgeoning damage or slashing damage with your unarmed strikes?changing damage type is a free action. While using this style, once per round when you hit a single foe with two or more unarmed strikes, you can tear flesh. When you do, you deal 2d6 bleed damage with the attack.

Ki pool (cold iron/silver)

Offensive Prediction: When engaged in melee Yuki may as a swift action attempt a Perception check vs. a target's touch AC. If successful that target is denied its dexterity bonus to AC vs. Yuki's attacks that round (and is thus vulnerable to sneak attack if applicable). Yuki must begin her turn in melee with the target to use this ability (it doesn't apply to charges).

Woodfriend: When in a forest you leave no tracks and can always discern true north.

Improved Evasion-
At 9th level, a monk's evasion ability improves. He still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, but henceforth he takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Unbound Steps (Su): This trick allows a ninja to use her ki to walk through the air. Whenever the ninja uses the light steps class feature, she can walk on air, rising or descending as she desires. She must end her move on a solid surface. Each use of this ability uses up 1 ki point.

Lightning Arc (Sp): As a standard action, you can unleash an arc of electricity targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. This arc of electricity deals 1d6 points of electricity damage + 1 point for every two cleric levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

ROCKS!  1d4 + str
Ki Points- 14
resist cold 10
+109 Acrobatics when Jumping_



Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9



*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Yuki will charge in if far enough away, if she's right next to the creature, she will leap in the air and then attack.
"Here comes the punchline!"

CMB(Charge)-
Roll(1d20)+21:
15,+21
Total:36

Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+109:
11,+109
Total:120

Attacks-
Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+19:
17,+19
Total:36
Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29
Roll(1d20)+13:
4,+13
Total:17
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+15:
4,5,+15
Total:24
Roll(2d6)+10:
4,5,+10
Total:19
Roll(2d6)+10:
3,1,+10
Total:14
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,4,+10
Total:20






*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




She will use her offensive prediction and then continue her flailing through the next rounds.
Offensive Prediction (Perception)-
Roll(1d20)+25:
15,+25
Total:40


> Offensive Prediction: When engaged in melee Yuki may as a swift action attempt a Perception check vs. a target's touch AC. If successful that target is denied its dexterity bonus to AC vs. Yuki's attacks that round (and is thus vulnerable to sneak attack if applicable). Yuki must begin her turn in melee with the target to use this ability (it doesn't apply to charges).
> Sneak Attack- 5d6



Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39
Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34
Roll(1d20)+13:
17,+13
Total:30
Roll(1d20)+19:
5,+19
Total:24

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+15:
6,6,+15
Total:27
Roll(5d6)+0:
1,1,2,5,2,+0
Total:11
Roll(2d6)+10:
3,5,+10
Total:18
Roll(5d6)+0:
1,3,6,5,6,+0
Total:21
Roll(2d6)+10:
5,1,+10
Total:16
Roll(5d6)+0:
2,2,3,3,5,+0
Total:15
Roll(2d6)+10:
1,1,+10
Total:12
Roll(5d6)+0:
4,3,5,4,6,+0
Total:22





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 



Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(1d20)+19:
7,+19
Total:26
Roll(1d20)+16:
7,+16
Total:23

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+15:
4,3,+15
Total:22
Roll(2d6)+10:
4,2,+10
Total:16





*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 



Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5
Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37
Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34
Roll(1d20)+13:
12,+13
Total:25
Roll(1d20)+19:
19,+19
Total:38
Roll(1d20)+16:
12,+16
Total:28

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+15:
1,1,+15
Total:17
Roll(2d6)+10:
4,2,+10
Total:16
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,5,+10
Total:21
Roll(2d6)+10:
3,5,+10
Total:18
Roll(2d6)+10:
3,5,+10
Total:18






*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 



Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(1d20)+19:
10,+19
Total:29
Roll(1d20)+16:
17,+16
Total:33

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+15:
2,5,+15
Total:22
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,3,+10
Total:19


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2015)

Just before Kaylee enters the arena she approaches Yuki.  "Yuki would you mind if she stays with you?"  She asks the monk as she gestures toward Zombie Yuki.  "Now try to keep her out of trouble."  Kaylee laughs and adds.  "I was talking to both of you."  She laughs until she turns around and sobers quickly before heading out.




“Damn it...”  Kaylee mumbles at finding out what her opponent is, the last she would want to do is attack an innocent creature.  Yet she climbs onto Lion's back and walks to the center of the arena, a frown gracing her features.  


Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
1,+4
Total:5
Stats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 116
Armor Class: 26 (deflection bonus +13)

Fort: +9
Reflex: +9
Will: +24

CMD: +35
CMB: +9 





Round 1:  The druid will first Summon a Large Air Elemental.

Air Elemental:
*Spoiler*: __ 




N Large outsider (air, elemental, extraplanar)
Init +11; Senses darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +11 

AC 21, touch 17, flat-footed 13 (+7 Dex, +1 dodge, +4 natural, –1 size)
hp 68 (8d10+24)
Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +2
Defensive Abilities air mastery; DR 5/—; Immune elemental traits
Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee 2 slams +14 (1d8+4)
Space 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft.
Special Attacks whirlwind (DC 18, 10–40 ft.)
Str 18, Dex 25, Con 16, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +8, CMB +13; CMD 31
Feats Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved InitiativeB, Mobility, Weapon FinesseB
Skills Acrobatics +15, Escape Artist +15, Fly +21, Knowledge (planes) +5, Perception +11, Stealth +11
Languages Auran
*Air Mastery (Ex)
Airborne creatures take a –1 penalty on attack and damage rolls against an air elemental.*



In auran Kaylee has him Slam the wyvren.

Slam:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+14:
20,+14
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+14:
7,+14
Total:21

Damage:
Roll(1d8)+4:
6,+4
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+4:
8,+4
Total:12


Round 2:  Kaylee will use the spell Wind Wall.

Wind Wall:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Effect wall up to 10 ft./level long and 5 ft./level high (S)
Duration 1 round/level
Saving Throw none; see text; Spell Resistance yes 

An invisible vertical curtain of wind appears. It is 2 feet thick and of considerable strength. It is a roaring blast sufficient to blow away any bird smaller than an eagle, or tear papers and similar materials from unsuspecting hands. (A Reflex save allows a creature to maintain its grasp on an object.) Tiny and Small flying creatures cannot pass through the barrier. Loose materials and cloth garments fly upward when caught in a wind wall. Arrows and bolts are deflected upward and miss, while any other normal ranged weapon passing through the wall has a 30% miss chance. (A giant-thrown boulder, a siege engine projectile, and other massive ranged weapons are not affected.) Gases, most gaseous breath weapons, and creatures in gaseous form cannot pass through the wall (although it is no barrier to incorporeal creatures). 




Round 2:  The druid will have the Elemental use Whirlwind and catch the other creature.

Whirlwind:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Some creatures can transform themselves into whirlwinds and remain in that form for up to 1 round for every 2 HD they have. If the creature has a fly speed, it can continue to fly at that same speed while in whirlwind form; otherwise it gains a fly speed equal to its base land speed (average maneuverability) while in whirlwind form.

The whirlwind is always 5 feet wide at its base, but its height and width at the top vary from creature to creature (minimum 10 feet high). A whirlwind’s width at its peak is always equal to half of its height. The creature controls the exact height, but it must be at least 10 feet high.

The whirlwind form does not provoke attacks of opportunity, even if the creature enters the space another creature occupies. Another creature might be caught in the whirlwind if it touches or enters the whirlwind, or if the whirlwind moves into or through the creature’s space. A creature in whirlwind form cannot make its normal attacks and does not threaten the area around it.

Creatures one or more size categories smaller than the whirlwind might take damage when caught in the whirlwind (generally damage equal to the monster's slam attack for a creature of its size) and may be lifted into the air. An affected creature must succeed on a Reflex save (DC 10 + half monster’s HD + the monster’s Strength modifier) when it comes into contact with the whirlwind or take damage as if it were hit by the whirlwind creature's slam attack. It must also succeed on a second Reflex save or be picked up bodily and held suspended in the powerful winds, automatically taking the indicated damage each round. A creature that can fly is allowed a Reflex save each round to escape the whirlwind. The creature still takes damage but can leave if the save is successful.

Creatures trapped in the whirlwind cannot move except to go where the whirlwind carries them or to escape the whirlwind. Trapped creatures can otherwise act normally, but must succeed on a concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. Creatures caught in the whirlwind take a –4 penalty to Dexterity and a –2 penalty on attack rolls. The whirlwind can have only as many creatures trapped inside at one time as will fit inside the whirlwind’s volume. The whirlwind can eject any carried creatures whenever it wishes as a free action, depositing them in its space.

If the whirlwind’s base touches the ground, it creates a swirling cloud of debris. This cloud is centered on the creature and has a diameter equal to half the whirlwind’s height. The cloud obscures all vision, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment, while those farther away have total concealment. Those caught in the cloud of debris must succeed on a concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell.

Format: whirlwind (3/day, 10–30 ft. high, 1d6+6 damage, DC 15); Location: Special Attacks.




Round 3:  Cringing inwardly, Kaylee will use Boneshatter on the beast.

Boneshatter:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Range close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target one corporeal creature or object
Duration instantaneous and 1 minute/level (see text)
Saving Throw Fortitude partial (see text); Spell Resistance yes 

The target's bones (or exoskeleton) splinter, dealing 1d6 points of damage per caster level (maximum 15d6) to the target, which is also exhausted for 1 minute per caster level from the pain and exertion of the transformation.
If the target succeeds at its save, it takes half damage and is fatigued rather than exhausted. Objects made of bone, chitin, or similar material take half again as much damage (+50%) from this spell. This spell has no effect on a creature that has neither a skeleton nor a hard carapace.



Damage:
Roll(10d6)+0:
2,3,6,4,3,6,5,3,4,3,+0
Total:39

Round 3: The air elemental will either continue to hold the creature or try and grab it again if it escaped.

Round 4:  Round 4:  Kaylee will summon another air elemental.

Round 4:  Air Elemental 1 – Will continue on given orders.

Round 4:  Air Elemental 2 – It will use Slam.

Slam:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+14:
5,+14
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+14:
20,+14
Total:34

Damage:
Roll(1d8)+4:
6,+4
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Round 5:  With the whirlwind going Kaylee yells in auran. "Forgive me my friends!"  She will then use Call Lightning Storm.

Call Lightning Storm:
*Spoiler*: __ 




This spell functions like call lightning, except that each bolt deals 5d6 points of electricity damage (or 5d10 if created outdoors in a stormy area), and you may call a maximum of 15 bolts.




15 Bolts
Damage:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(5d10)+0:
8,8,5,5,1,+0
Total:27

Roll(5d10)+0:
9,3,4,10,8,+0
Total:34

Roll(5d10)+0:
8,1,2,7,1,+0
Total:19

Roll(5d10)+0:
8,6,10,6,7,+0
Total:37

Roll(5d10)+0:
7,2,4,5,2,+0
Total:20

Roll(5d10)+0:
3,3,8,3,2,+0
Total:19

Roll(5d10)+0:
6,6,2,7,8,+0
Total:29

Roll(5d10)+0:
4,10,9,4,10,+0
Total:37

Roll(5d10)+0:
1,8,6,9,6,+0
Total:30

Roll(5d10)+0:
2,4,1,2,4,+0
Total:13

Roll(5d10)+0:
9,7,3,10,4,+0
Total:33

Roll(5d10)+0:
1,2,2,10,9,+0
Total:24

Roll(5d10)+0:
4,8,4,1,1,+0
Total:18

Roll(5d10)+0:
3,6,7,5,4,+0
Total:25

Roll(5d10)+0:
10,1,10,8,6,+0
Total:35




Round 5:  Air Elementals will await further orders.

Round 6:  If battle is over, Kaylee will attempt at healing who she can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level
-Mage Armor (3)
-Silent Image (3)
-Summon Monster I (2)
-Protection from Chaos (2)
-Unseen Servant (3)

-Cure Light Wounds (3)
-Enlarge Person (3)
-Shield (3)
-Polypurpose Panacea

2nd Level
-Web (3)
-Summon Swarm (3)
-Resist Energy (2)
-See Invisibility (2)

-Fox's Cunning 
-Barkskin (8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (4)
-Wind Wall (4)
-Fly (1)
-Summon Monster III (2)

-Seek Thoughts
-Heroism (3)
-Haste (4)

4th Level
-Black Tentacles (4)
-Summon Monster IV (4)
-Scrying (4)
-Communal Protection from Energy (4)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level
-Overland Flight (2)
-Teleport (4)
-Icy Prison (4)
-Wall of Stone (4)




Drell requests a CR 10 creature and waits patiently for her turn in the arena.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( Just clarifying... Max asked for a CR5.  Tassara for a CR8.  Is the stone giant indeed for Max? ))



Oops   Reading is hard.

Yeah, the stone giant's for Tassara then, Max will face:

.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell requests a CR 10 creature and waits patiently for her turn in the arena.




Drell will face .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

*Ulysesn's Battle*:
Ulysesn is escorted to a small room near the entrance to the battleground.  From there he can see the previous battle and has time to prepare himself, mentally and magically.

Shortly the door's opened and he's let out onto the field.  The crowd is rather luke-warm, by the late afternoon they had seen dozens of these battles and enthusiasm is low but the announcer does his best to hype the coming battle.

The announcement of the highest rank of opponent garners more attention, not exactly that it's been uncommon today but that many of the fighters that tried it have fallen to it.

The summons begins, bringing in the giant boar-like creature.  Ulysesn wastes no time unloading arrows into it.  The creature howls with pain and lurches forward weathering the onslaught despite gaping wounds and near a dozen bolts sticking out of its hide.

Nissa, from her perch atop Fluffykins chants a spell as the creature moves and the grown below it frosts over.  Dozens spear-like shards of ice shoot up from the ground piercing the creature from below over and over.  When it finishes the creature lies still.


*Ulysesn's Raiting*:  13, attention mostly from surviving the challenge, but the crowd seems inclined to agree that the summoning must have been miscast.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

*Max's Battle*:

Max is brought to a small room to ready herself for the battle and observe the previous battle.  Soon she too goes out on the field accompanied by Ironwall.  The crowds are still fairly excited so early in the day and the pair make an odd sight to say the least so they are greeted with resounding cheering.

Which dampens considerably when they opt to face the weakest tier of opponent.  The dog/rat/mole/thing is summoned and Max/Charlie charges forward to start the battle with a solid combination of slams and claws.  The creature scrambles back and bites and claws back but the damage is negligible (Max -4).

Ironwall thunders in a few steps behind, crossbows firing as he charges.  He slams hard with a flurry of heavy gauntleted strikes and Max can hear the sound of bones being ground to paste shortly before the creature vanishes back to whence it came.


*Max's Rating*: 6.  Essentially two-on-one against a bottom-tier opponent?  The crowds are not impressed by those just seeking to advance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





EvilMoogle said:


> *Ulysesn's Battle*:
> Ulysesn is escorted to a small room near the entrance to the battleground.  From there he can see the previous battle and has time to prepare himself, mentally and magically.
> 
> Shortly the door's opened and he's let out onto the field.  The crowd is rather luke-warm, by the late afternoon they had seen dozens of these battles and enthusiasm is low but the announcer does his best to hype the coming battle.
> ...





Ulysesn shrugs while walking out and looks for Edwardo to talk to him
"Well that was easier than I thought I over prepared, maybe they did mess up the summoning? So how did your match go Eddy?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2015)

Tassara will cast the following spells before this battle:
-Animal Growth on Kathy
-Bullstrenght on Kathy
-Bear's Endurance on Kathy
-Greater Magic Fang on Kathy
-Angelic Aspect on herself
-Bless



Tassara will come out as a winged angel, riding a HUGE Kathy. She will let her hair loose for this battle  for dramatic effect. As she steps outside, a song starts playing from the stands. She looks behind her and sees Rylen waving a hand along with his band, with Max at his side cheering for her. Tassara smiles back at them and proceeds into the arena. The song begins slow and mysterious (almost mystical) as they make presentations for her... but as soon as the battle starts, the song's rythm increases into an upbeat melody.















Perfomance for Rylan, Carter and Jayden (Strings, wind, drums)
1d20+16;1d20+14;1d20+14 → [19,16] = (35)
1d20+16;1d20+14;1d20+14 → [13,14] = (27)
1d20+16;1d20+14;1d20+14 → [16,14] = (30)
Rylan is such a show off with the strings.

"Rylan, you magnificent bastard" Max whispers completely taken away. 


"I wouldn't have it any other way!" he laughs.



*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara "Light Caller" of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 10, *Init* +4, *HP* 235/235, *Speed* 20
*AC* 32, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 32, *CMD* 31, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +5, *Will* +20, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 10   
*Fiendslayer Crystal Lesser (+1d6 vs Evil Outsiders) +1 Halberd (good) * +13/+8 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +12 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +9 (1d4, x2)
*Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate +4*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+13 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 11, Wis 32, Cha 28
*Condition*
Low-light vision, darkvision 60, resistance to acid and cold 10, and DR 5/evil
Fly at a speed of 30 feet

====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP130 / AC30
Init+7
F+12,R+9,W+5
Attack +20 Bite (weapon focus) [2d6+11]; 2 claws (1d6+11); Rake (1d6)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Improved Natural Attack, Improved initiative, Devotion, Multiattack
Tricks: Down, Defend, Attack (all), come, guard, heel, fetch, track


"Run" she whispers to the giant jaguar.

When the battle stars Tassara will be riding Kathy and make her run in wide circles around the arena, keeping her distance from the creature. She will stay as close to the stands as she can so people can see Tassara cast her spells. She will take as much time as she can to make this a memorable battle (without endangering Kathy too much). 

Produce Flame - 1d6+10
3 Ranged Touch Attacks
1d20+10 → [7,10] = (17)
1d20+10 → [15,10] = (25)
1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)


Damage
1d6+10 → [2,10] = (12)
1d6+10 → [5,10] = (15)
1d6+10 → [6,10] = (16)



Call Lighting - 3d6
3d6 → [4,5,1] = (10)
3d6 → [2,3,1] = (6)
3d6 → [1,2,6] = (9)



Searing Light - 5d8
Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28)
5d8 → [2,2,2,2,5] = (13)


Searing Light - 5d8
Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+10 → [6,10] = (16)
5d8 → [7,7,4,2,6] = (26)


((I believe that should be enough. It's like 8-9 rounds. ))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 7, 2015)

Duncan will go for cr 10


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 7, 2015)

Hayao and Rin opt for a CR 12 opponent.


----------



## kluang (Feb 7, 2015)

Zozaria ask for a CR 11 

"Can I fight a dryad in mating season? And a room, please?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

((Won't have time for actual combats until later but I can pick opponents.))



Vergil said:


> Duncan will go for cr 10


A one-eyed creature wrapped in filthy linens is summoned before Duncan, some sort of Cyclops Mummy?  ((Heh, Google image fails for this one  ))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao and Rin opt for a CR 12 opponent.


 is summoned before the pair.



kluang said:


> Zozaria ask for a CR 11
> 
> "Can I fight a dryad in mating season? And a room, please?"



 is summoned before Zozaria.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 7, 2015)

Requesting a CR 12 creature.












"If I'm going to win this, I going to have to go all out!"

As Mammon says this, he gets on all fours and a brilliant light starts to emanate from him. This white light takes form around his body, cloaking him in the translucent image of an otherwordly beast. Two tails of pure light pop out from the man's base. His lifeforce increases dramatically, and his energy claws begin to leave imprints in the arena floor.


*Spoiler*: _STATS_ 




Prebuffs:

Mage Armor
Barkskin
Haste



> *Mammon Kokoren*
> 
> Level 9
> HP: 230/118 (112 temp HP)
> ...


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2015)

Annie is putting down 5k gold on each of the party members to get passed the first round.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2015)

> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +16, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +13, *Ref* +15, *Will* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* +8/+2(M) +20/+14 (R)
> *Bombs * +21/+15 (5d6+20)
> ...



Drell comes in buffed with _Overland Flight_.

Knowledge: Planes 1d20+54 → [13,54] = (67)

Drell will use Fire bombs, unless the creature is immune/resistant to fire, in which case she'll use frost bombs. If the thing's immune/resistant to both fire and frost she'll use force.

*Initiative* 1d20+16 → [10,16] = (26)

*Round 1*
Drell flies straight up until she's at a comfortable height outside the creature's range. 

1d20+21 → [19,21] = (40)
5d6+20→ [4,3,2,2,6,20] = (37)

*Round 2*
1d20+21 → [8,21] = (29)
5d6+20→ [1,6,1,4,1,20] = (33)

*Round 3*
1d20+21 → [5,21] = (26)
5d6+20→ [6,3,4,1,3,20] = (37)

*Round 4*
1d20+21 → [3,21] = (24)
5d6+20→ [2,2,1,5,5,20] = (35)

*Round 5*
1d20+21 → [9,21] = (30)
5d6+20→ [6,5,4,5,3,20] = (43)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 7, 2015)

Hayao exchanges glances with Rin and frowns over at her. "Stay back, and keep formation. Am I understood?" She nods her head once, gripping her katana as he keeps his bokken sheathed. "Alright. Then let's go." The hybrid kitsune follows the elf into the arena then as they prepare to fight.

She's casts *Mage Armor* and *Cat's Grace* on Hayao before they enter the arena. Rin keeps her distance With Hayao moving to the starting position. He walks in smoothly, confidently, and out of stance as he observes the creature behind his spectacles.



> HP:130/130
> Initiative: +24 = 12[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +21 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res]
> ...





> *Rin*
> 
> HP: 95/95 (7d8+5xCon+20+7+7)
> Int: +7 [Dex]
> ...



Hayao - 
Rin - 

*Round 1:*
Hayao doesn't draw his bokken, leaving it tucked into his obi as he uses *Lifesense *on the creature, activates his* Ring of Blinking*, and enters *Crane Style*'s stance, advancing slowly.

Rin casts *Haste *on *Hayao *and herself, though spends a FP to make it a Silent Spell and avoid notice.




*Spoiler*: _Lifesense_ 





> Hayao can use 'sense motive' to sense the relative strength of a creature (base DC = 10+HD, higher results will reveal more specific information). Undead, constructs, and other outside-of-the-natural-cycle creatures will be immune to this. If his result is high enough to get specifics he can pull his attacks to drop an opponent to 0 hp if he desires.






*Rounds 2 to 5:*
Hayao *Challenges *the creature and proceeds to full attack with his bare hands and cause non-lethal (unless for some reason that doesn't get through, then he'll lethal it); Rin hangs back and will heal if it seems certain Hayao's in trouble.

AC 42, Miss Chance 22%, Miss Chance 50%, One free deflection and counterattack per round (he'll save the deflection for if the attack gets through)
20% chance of his attacks missing.



*Spoiler*: _Damage Rolls_ 





Forgot the Challenge extra damage, added it after the rolls, my bad!






> *Pox on the Blight*
> 
> A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When challenging an aberration, outsider or undead, the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of DR equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the regeneration ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 7, 2015)

Duncan is overcome with curiosity at his opponent. He could just strike the mummy down but decides on something else. He activates his *Ring of blinking *and has his *weapon keen *with his scabbard.



> HP: 139/139
> PP: 40/40
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...




Init
1d20+12
16+12 = 28

*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1*
He uses Hustle (extra move) (swift)
He uses Evil eye (-4 reflex save) and then uses Speedy Undress on the mummy.
Moves out of the way should the creature attack

*R2*
Duncan uses Dimension door to teleport behind the creature (swift action)

He then uses his martial powers to combine his frostbite and attack with his scimitar, expending his focus in the process. making it a touch attack

Atk
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

Dmg:
Roll(1d6)+23 
6,+23 
Total:29 
+

dmg:
Roll(1d6)+9:
1,+9
Total:10

*
R3*
He then uses  (as a swift action - 9pp) to get out of distance in a hurry, before summoning a monster:

Summon monster Archon Lantern, keeping well clear of the blasts.

*
R4*

He uses his Flight Hex to fly in the sky and he draws his bow.
From his accelerated flying position he fires arrows at the creature from maximum distance (110ft)

Roll(1d20)+19:
5,+19
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+19:
6,+19
Total:25

Dmg
Roll(1d8)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d8)+2:
7,+2
Total:9


*R5*
Atk
Roll(1d20)+19:
6,+19
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39


Dmg
Roll(1d8)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d8)+2:
1,+2
Total:3 x3 = 9.

If at any point he is in danger he will dimension door (swift) to the furthest part of the arena and use his healing hex. 

((Roll(2d8)+9:
5,5,+9
Total:19))

((PP used 12))


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 7, 2015)

Troyce will request CR9.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2015)

Before/at Kaylee's battle

"Oh...kay...?" she responds to Kaylee, keeping an eye on the undead.  She cheers loudly when Kaylee begins the battle, "YEAH KAYLEE!  LETS GO!  YOU CAN DO IT!  BIND THE WINGS-WAIT NO WHAT ARE YOU-THAT WORKS TOO!" she cheers as loud as she can.

----
WHen it's time for Hayao and Rin's battle

"GO GET EM!  Oooh wait..." She finally sees what the pair goes to fight, "NOPE NOPE BE CAREFUL!  DON'T GET YOURSELF HURT OR I'M GONNA HAVE TO KICK YOUR ASS MYSELF." she shouts, "Wait...that's counterproductive..." she looks to the side, "MAKE SURE YOU GET OUTTA THERE SO I CAN KICK YOUR ASS!" she grins and blushes, obviously thinking on something to add, "THE BLIZZARD-BORN'S GONNA GET REWARDED IF HE MAKES IT OUTTA THERE FINE!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

Baroxio said:


> Requesting a CR 12 creature.


A huge reptillian creature with  is summoned into existence.  Heat radiates from each of the maws of the creature.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce will request CR9.



A ebony black  the size of a large horse is summoned into existence, fire leaks from its mouth and it's eyes blaze.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2015)

Baroxio said:


> Requesting a CR 12 creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Max's eyes grow wide. "Is he a.... Synthesist??!" She squeals in excitement.  *"I'm prettier though*" Charlie's voice quips.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 7, 2015)

(I forgot Haste was a round/level thing, so I'll save it for later)



EvilMoogle said:


> A huge reptillian creature with  is summoned into existence.  Heat radiates from each of the maws of the creature.



As Mammon sees his enemy, he becomes even more mostrous, the energy growing to a much larger size than his body. The more it grows, the more his features become exaggerated. On his face brews a wicked grin, belying how little control he has in this state. "My blood....IT BOILS!"

Intitiative: 1d20 + 16 = {12}  + 16 = 28

*Round 1*

With nary a moment to spare, he rushes toward the creature, ready to pounce! Right before he gets to the creature, his energy claws pulse with a weird power!

Swift Action: Arcane Pool

Full Round Action: Charge -> Pounce


*Spoiler*: _Attack & Damage_ 




Attack
Bite: [[1d20 + 26 + 3]] = [[12 + 26 + 3]] = 41
Claw: [[1d20 + 26 + 3]] = [[19 + 26 + 3]] = 48
Claw: [[1d20 + 26 + 3]] = [[20 + 26 + 3]] = 49 **CRIT**
Stinger: [[1d20 + 26 + 3]] = [[19 + 26 + 3]] = 48
Stinger: [[1d20 + 26 + 3]] = [[14 + 26 + 3]] = 43

Damage
Bite: [[1d8 + 17 + 3]] = [[1 + 17 + 3]] = 21
Claw: [[1d6 + 17 + 3]] = [[3 + 17 + 3]] = 23
Claw: [[1d6 + 17 + 3]] = [[2 + 17 + 3]] = 22
Stinger: [[1d6 + 17 + 3]] = [[2 + 17 + 3]] = 22
Stinger: [[1d6 + 17 + 3]] = [[2 + 17 + 3]] = 22

Crit Confirmation
Claw: [[1d20 + 26 + 3]] = [[16 + 26 + 3]] = 45

Crit Damage
Claw: [[1d6 + 17 + 3]] = [[1 + 17 + 3]] = 21




*Round 2*

After getting over his initial bloodlust, Mammon calms down a bit and tries to analyze the situation. If the creature hit him with elemental attack on the last turn, he will use "Evolving Arcana" to grab Elemental Immunity (2 pt) to whatever attack the creature used, as well as Energy Attacks (2 pt) of whatever the opposite element used was. His last evolution point will be spent on increased bite damage.

(Gonna go ahead an assume it shoots fire, so Elemental Immunity for fire and Energy Attacks for Ice)

Swift Action: Evolving Arcana -> Elemental Immunity  + Energy Attacks + Increased Damage (Bite: 1d8 -> 2d6)

Full Round Action: Spell Combat (-2 to all attacks, -1 attack/rnd)
Caste Haste (+1 to attacks, +1 attack/rnd)


*Spoiler*: _Full Attack_ 




Attack
Bite: [[1d20 + 26 + 3 + 1 - 2]] = [[20 + 26 + 3]] = 48 **CRIT**
Claw: [[1d20 + 26 + 3 + 1 - 2]] = [[19 + 26 + 3]] = 47
Claw: [[1d20 + 26 + 3 + 1 - 2]] = [[2 + 26 + 3]] = 30
Stinger: [[1d20 + 26 + 3 + 1 - 2]] = [[2 + 26 + 3]] = 30
Stinger: [[1d20 + 26 + 3 + 1 - 2]] = [[18 + 26 + 3]] = 46

Damage
Bite: [[2d6 + 1d6(E) + 17 + 3]] = [[(1+5) + 3(E) + 17 + 3]] = 29
Claw: [[1d6 + 1d6(E) + 17 + 3]] = [[2 + 6(E) + 17 + 3]] = 28
Claw: [[1d6 + 1d6(E) + 17 + 3]] = [[6 + 3(E) + 17 + 3]] = 29
Stinger: [[1d6 + 1d6(E) + 17 + 3]] = [[4 + 3(E) + 17 + 3]] = 27
Stinger: [[1d6 + 1d6(E) + 17 + 3]] = [[4 + 1(E) + 17 + 3]] = 25

Crit Confirmation
Bite: [[1d20 + 26 + 3 + 1 - 2]] = [[15 + 26 + 3]] = 43

Crit Damage
Bite: [[2d6 + 1d6(E) + 17 + 3]] = [[(6+4) + 4(E) + 17 + 3]] = 34




{Should the beast live, Mammon will use his own Elemental Assault in conjunction with his Eidolon's Energy Attacks for 2d6 elemental damage. Spell Shield will not be used in Round 1.}


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

*Lantana and her pet Yuki*:

The pair walk out onto the sand toward the battle.  Lantana's stride takes on a smooth gait that seems somehow inherently dangerous and the pair face off versus their summoned opponent.

Lantana acts first, she rolls at the hip and starts a roundhouse kick only to vanish partway through.  The naked woman moves to defend against any trickery only for Lantana to appear behind her still in mid kick.  The force from the impact knocks them a step apart but Lantana vanishes again, appearing a good 30' behind the woman.

The woman turns to pursue, charging and lashing out with her hair, Lantana bats aside the unconventional blow with her fan as Yuki charges the woman from behind.  The monk's charge hits the woman full force sending her spinning.

Lantana takes the chance to advance on foot, swinging one hand in a downward cut fingers pointed.  Her hand tears at the woman's flesh letting out a spray of blood.  The woman considers her opponents a moment before deciding to focus on Yuki, hair clubbing at her from all angles.  Yuki manages to avoid some but two different trusses of hair strike her as if they were clubs (Yuki: -17).

Yuki returns the favor with a flurry of strikes, batting the woman about.  Lanana strikes from behind while she reels moving as if to hit with the fan but snapping it shut at the last second revealing a hidden strike to the face.  She reverses into an elbow and then a backhand in one quick spinning strike.

The woman strikes at Yuki again hitting once more (Yuki: -7).  Yuki counters with a solid knee to the woman's stomach and a thrust kick to her face as she bends over.  As she struggles to right herself Lantana drops a neat double-punch dropping the woman to the ground shortly before she fades back to wherever summoned monsters come from.

*Lantana's Raiting*: 23  Impressive and engaging.  Not in the highest ranks of the day but certainly one to remember.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shrugs while walking out and looks for Edwardo to talk to him
> "Well that was easier than I thought I over prepared, maybe they did mess up the summoning? So how did your match go Eddy?"



Eddy's found relaxing in a corner of the arena reserved for competitors to watch the battles.  As before he's feigning disinterest in them with just enough intensity that he's probably watching closely.  His dragon is no where to be found this morning.

"I don't fight until the third day, I just arrived yesterday so I'm seeded lower."



Muk said:


> Annie is putting down 5k gold on each of the party members to get passed the first round.



The odds during the qualifying rounds are very poor, at least on the vetted groups.  Annie can expect a 10% return on her bet +10% per CR above 5 (so CR 12's will be a 80% return or 80gp profit on a 100gp bet)

((I'll post proper betting options when the qualifying rounds are done and I sort out exactly what teams remain, the odds will eventually get more fair but at the moment pretty much everyone expects the party to survive the first round.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

*Kaylee's Match*: (Part 1 of ??? )

Kaylee heads out onto the field riding on Lion.  The crowd is intrigued by the sight of the griffon but apprehensive that this will lead to a match of watching Kaylee fly around avoiding her opponent.

They become significantly more engaged at the sight of the wyvern, apparently the appeal of watching the two creatures go at one another is enough to get attention.

Kaylee however hesitates, perhaps not wanting to strike at the creature.  The wyvern doesn't.  It inhales sharply and exhales a cloud of noxious fire, the cone enveloping Kaylee and Lion (-23 to both, both are blinded 4 rounds).

((I'll pause since there's a good chance you'll want to change actions.))


----------



## kluang (Feb 7, 2015)

> A staff wielding half-bee half-woman is summoned before Zozaria.



"Uhhh...guys, that's not a dryad, she's more like a were-bee." he draws his blade and look at the announcer with disgust. "And I even say please."

"Fate's Jest, burn thy enemy."

Niman Form--Add shield bonus to attack rolls

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+23:
6,+23
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+23:
10,+23
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+23:
9,+23
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+23:
5,+23
Total:28



Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+17:
6,+17
Total:23

Roll(1d12)+12:
6,+12
Total:18

Roll(1d12)+17:
6,+17
Total:23

Roll(1d12)+14:
7,+14
Total:21

Roll(1d12)+15:
7,+15
Total:22


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2015)

((Damn it just screws everything up!  ))



Round 1:  "Get us out of here Lion, just move away from the sound."  Kaylee says to the griffon then Summons a Large Gravity Elemental.

Gravity Elemental: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




AC 18, touch 18, flat-footed 11 (+2 deflection, +6 Dex, +1 dodge, -1 size)
hp 76 (8d10+32)
Fort +6; Ref +12; Will +6
Defensive Abilities distortion;
DR 5/?; Immune elemental traits, missile weapons, mass-dependent spells

Speed fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Melee 2 slams +13 (1d6+3)
Ranged missile +13 (damage by type)
Space 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft.
Special Attacks engulf, gravity field (crush 4/day, 20 ft. radius, DC 17, 2d8 bludgeoning)

Str 16, Dex 23, Con 18, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +8; CMB +12; CMD 31
Feats Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative,  Throw AnythingB, Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +12, Perception +11, Sense Motive +11, Stealth +13
SQ perfect flier




The Elemental will rush toward the wyvren and use Engulf.

Engulf:
*Spoiler*: __ 




A gravity elemental that starts its turn grappling a creature or holding and object up to one size smaller than itself can absorb the creature or object into its swirling form as a full-round action. An engulfed creature or object takes damage equal to the elemental?s slam attack each round it remains engulfed and can take no action other than trying to break free by rolling its CMB vs. the gravity elementals CMD. The gravity elemental gains the grappled condition as long as it has a creature engulfed, and it can only engulf one creature at a time.

A creature that dies while engulfed by a gravity elemental is smashed into atoms and can only be restored to life by a miracle, wish, or the intervention of a deity. An object that is destroyed while it is engulfed by a gravity elemental is destroyed forever and cannot be restored. There is a 1% non-cumulative chance each round that an engulfed creature or object is sent to a random plane.




Round 2:  Kaylee will use Cleanse on herself.  If they are a bit away from the wyvren Kaylee will have Lion stop moving.

The Gravity Elemental will use Gravity Field.

Gravity Field:
*Spoiler*: __ 




A gravity elemental?s manipulation of gravity function like the reverse gravity and telekinesis spells (CL equal to HD). The maximum weight an Elder gravity elemental can lift with its telekinesis is not restricted to 375 lbs. The effects of the gravity field are centered on the gravity elemental and move with it. Additionally, by increasing the pull of gravity around itself a gravity elemental can make creatures within a certain radius too heavy to move, or crush them to a pulp.
Hold: As a full-round action a gravity elemental can cause all corporeal creatures in its area of effect to become too heavy to move. Creatures in the gravity elemental?s gravity field must succeed on a Fortitude save or gain the held condition until the gravity elemental releases them or they break free. A flying creature has a ?4 penalty applied to the save; failure means it is unable to remain airborne and must land. The check DC is Strength-based. The gravity elemental can maintain this ability each round as a full-round action. The area of effect and save DC depend on the size of the elemental. If the gravity elemental maintains this ability, on successive rounds a held creature can break free by succeeding on a Strength check with a DC equal to the initial Fortitude save. Any land-bound creature two size categories smaller less than the elemental has its speed automatically reduced by half, even if the Strength check is successful.  This ability only works on creatures with weight and mass; incorporeal and gaseous creatures are immune to this power.

Crush: Once per day per 2 HD, as a standard action, a
gravity elemental can increase the gravity around itself to crushing proportions. Anything within the gravity elemental?s gravity field takes bludgeoning damage. A successful Fortitude save reduces the damage by half. The area of effect and save DC depend on the elemental?s size. The save DC is Strength-based.




Round 3:  Kaylee will use Boneshatter on the creature.

Damage:
Roll(10d6)+0:
3,1,5,6,4,1,2,3,4,6,+0
Total:35

Gravity Elemental will continue to crush the Wyvren.

Round 4:  Kaylee will summon a Large Air Elemental.

Air Elemental will use slam.

Attack:Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+14:
6,+14
Total:20

Damage:
Roll(1d8)+4:
6,+4
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+4:
3,+4
Total:7


((Stop here to see how things play out.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Eddy's found relaxing in a corner of the arena reserved for competitors to watch the battles.  As before he's feigning disinterest in them with just enough intensity that he's probably watching closely.  His dragon is no where to be found this morning.
> 
> "I don't fight until the third day, I just arrived yesterday so I'm seeded lower."


Ulysesn sees if he can spot Latana before sitting down and waiting for Troyce's match so he can watch it with her, by inviting her over.
"That's good, that means I get to watch your match.
Iceing Fire sunbathing somewhere?"
Ulysesn sits down next to Eddy to watch matches.
"Troyce is next, I've never seen him really fight before. Wonder how he'll do."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 7, 2015)

Initiative (+10)
15+10=25

*Round 1*:
First Troyce will analyze the structure of the arena.

Knowledge (Eng.): 1d20+21
9+21=30

Using that, he will verbally psych himself up (*Inspire Greatness*) and have his words *reverberate* (last an extra round).

Then, once the beast comes within whipping range, he will declare it as prey (dramatically!) and attempt to deliver a , *stunning* blow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack: 1d20+20
12+20=32

Damage: 1d4+21(+5d6)
1+21+(5+4+1+1+2)=35



*Round 2:*
While (if?) the creature is stunned, Troyce will prance around to it's rear and deliver another sneak attack _with non-lethal damage_.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack: 1d20+20
7+20=27

Damage: 1d4+21(+5d6)
2+21+(2+6+3+5+5)=44



((Withholding further action until i see how this strategy plays out))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sees if he can spot Latana before sitting down and waiting for Troyce's match so he can watch it with her, by inviting her over.
> "That's good, that means I get to watch your match.
> Iceing Fire sunbathing somewhere?"
> Ulysesn sits down next to Eddy to watch matches.
> "Troyce is next, I've never seen him really fight before. Wonder how he'll do."



"He's about somewhere," the man says cautiously.  "But I doubt he has interest in watching matches."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "He's about somewhere," the man says cautiously.  "But I doubt he has interest in watching matches."



"Ah I see, don't be too cautious, it makes it rather obvious. Loosen up, no one will know the difference."
Ulysesn pats him on the back once
"He should watch the matches, information is useful. There is only so much you can say with words."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

*Tassara's Match*:

Kathy takes off with Tassara riding tall atop her.  The stone giant begins pulling huge rocks out of a bag and throwing them at the cat as the cleric casts spells back.

Kathy stays ones step ahead of the giant though and slowly but surely the spells begin to wear on it.  After about a minute the giant runs out of rocks and the summoner dismisses it rather than watch the slow torture of it.

*Tassara's Rating*:  18 An exciting lightshow for the crowd but fundamentally less exciting than a match where the opponents can actually fight back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah I see, don't be too cautious, it makes it rather obvious. Loosen up, no one will know the difference."
> Ulysesn pats him on the back once
> "He should watch the matches, information is useful. There is only so much you can say with words."



"Oh, I don't doubt that, but he doesn't fight.  Well, not much at least.  You realize he's like the size of a cat, right?"  He sounds slightly amused at the idea.  "Mostly he's to attract the attention of the ladies."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Oh, I don't doubt that, but he doesn't fight.  Well, not much at least.  You realize he's like the size of a cat, right?"  He sounds slightly amused at the idea.  "Mostly he's to attract the attention of the ladies."



"Oh I'm sure that dragon has more of a bite than you think, that cat earlier for example. Could rip several owlbears to shreds I think."
Ulysesn laughs
"It's important to take care of your partner, especially one so rare and intelligent. Maybe you could convince him to go to a plane where time goes faster to grow older and more powerful?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

(Sorry, I'm crashing out early, this will unfortunately be my last one for the night.)

*Drell's match, part 1/?*:

Drell rises up into the air slowly at the start of the match, lobbing a bomb at the creature he identifies as a Guardian Naga.  The snake-woman chants a spell in response, attempting to dispel his flight however there is no effect.

Drell rises higher and lobs a second bomb at the naga.  She repeats her incantation, this time Drell's rise suddenly ceases.  He floats down slowly until he's about 20' above the ground then drops suddenly the remaining distance (taking 6 damage).

((I'll pause because I'm guessing Drell isn't keen on continuing to slowly lob bombs as the naga rips his throat out  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

*Hayao's Round*:

Hayao strides forward while the giant creature is summoned.  Focusing on it with his lifesense he gets no reading, the construct is outside the natural order of life and death.  Hayao's trained enough to know that such constructs generally will ignore attacks attempting to "stun" them.

Then the battle is joined in force.  The serpent charges forward meeting Hayao's unarmed frost-strikes.  Hayao parries one paddle-like fin as the creature's bite misses wildly.  The Elf counters with another sequence of strikes; knocking back the head of the creature.  It comes down hard attempting to bite at the elf and he barely deflects the giant teeth, though the serpent seems to be ready for him and catches him with a fin for a rough hit (Hayao -18).

Hayao rolls away from the attempts to encircle him and continues striking back.  Hitting with a combination of kicks he dents the mechanical body of the creature.  It rises up again to strike down on the elf with massive momentum.  At the last second Hayao twists and pushes himself away from the gaping maw, allowing the head to slam itself into the ground.  Hayao follows the momentum with a spinning heel-kick caving the creature's head in moments before it fades out of existence.

*Hayao's Rating:*  18; Officially into "exciting" though not very flashy.

((And apparently the Valiant wants Hayao to compete, because the dice really loved him  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh I'm sure that dragon has more of a bite than you think, that cat earlier for example. Could rip several owlbears to shreds I think."
> Ulysesn laughs
> "It's important to take care of your partner, especially one so rare and intelligent. Maybe you could convince him to go to a plane where time goes faster to grow older and more powerful?"




The man gives Ulysesn a queer look, "first of all, you would suggest that the best way to 'take care' of my friend would be to send him off alone for a few decades or centuries in the hopes that he becomes stronger?  What sort of twisted friend would do such a thing?"

"Second of all, he's a psudodragon, and fully grown.  He's powerful enough in his own right though, just useful in different ways."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man gives Ulysesn a queer look, "first of all, you would suggest that the best way to 'take care' of my friend would be to send him off alone for a few decades or centuries in the hopes that he becomes stronger?  What sort of twisted friend would do such a thing?"


Ulysesn chuckles
"Someone who has been through something like that? 
It's not too bad really. When all is said and done you'll wish you were stronger."


> "Second of all, he's a psudodragon, and fully grown.  He's powerful enough in his own right though, just useful in different ways."


"Not much different than a wyvern then I suppose."
Ulysesn stands up
"Best of luck then Edwardo. I'm sure you'll do well."
Then walks away in search of Latana


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

*Duncan's Match*:

Duncan starts his match by casting a spell, but there's no apparent effect on the mummy.  The mummy charges at him but misses with an awkward claw.  Duncan teleports behind the mummy and slices at it opening a solid gash in the bandaging.

The mummy spins around and attacks, Duncan dodges the predictable claws but the creature bends down and bites him on the shoulder while he's occupied (doesn't pierce your shield).  Duncan speeds his movements and dodges back away from the mummy to begin summoning.  The mummy charges after him and misses again.

Duncan finishes his summoning, calling a lantern archon into existence which immediately begins burning the mummy with beams of light.  Duncan flies up away from the creature as it claws him again (still not through your shield) and Duncan takes to the air with his bow.

Seeing that the creature seems unable to attack the flying witch the organizers dismiss it rather than watch Duncan fly around peppering it with arrows.

*Duncan's Rating*:  22, respectably exciting with lots going on, even if it ended bittersweet.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

*Mammon's Battle*:

In his transformed form Mammon charges towards his opponent leaping with a flurry of claws, bites, and stings tearing at the surprised pyrohydra.  The hydra turns its head at Mammon and after a sharp intake it lays out almost a dozen cones of fire at the Suli.  Mammon scrambles to avoid the hottest parts of the fire and his Suli heritage serves him well (-18 out of your Eidolon HP).

With a sudden surge of power Mammon pushes forward continuing his assault on the creature doing brutal damage.  It isn't quite enough to kill the Hydra which responds in kind, each head seeking to bite and tear at the summoner (-62, also from your Eidolon).

It's close enough that he is able to finish off his opponent with one more set of attacks, striking down his opponent. before all 11 heads vanish into nothingness.


*Mammon's Rating*: 20; Solidly exciting but surprisingly short.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2015)

Duncan was planning on a fun ending before the match was called, much to Duncan's amazement

"What de ye mean yer endin the fight? It's still fully clothed and it hasn't exploded yet!"

He reluctantly puts away his weapons and looks at the cyclops mummy. 

"Still ye got a good eye for opponents." he says walking off with a smirk, knowing just how close he came to being not muh more than a bloody paste.

"I should get some armor"

Leaving the arena he searches out Ironwall.

"Oi - what armor would be best fer me? I've been wearing nothin but this kilt fer ages and I want some stuff that's quiet and easy te move around in - that will also give me good protection."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2015)

As Hayao nears the end of his fight, Rin shifts back to her human form, casting Eagle's Splendor on herself, with a nod from Hayao; perhaps something planned in advance. 

Rin raises her voice and then turns to the arena at large, the usually unassuming princess mustering all the force of personality she could. "Hark! See this for your own eyes! The will of the Shimmering One, and the leader of the Order of Tajiya, vanquishing those foes from a plane not ours! If you seek to better yourself, to lay beasts alien in nature low, to walk the path of honor, protection, and strength, find our banners if you seek discipline, order, and direction! All wayward swords can become more than the sum of their parts within a network! Be the change you wish to see in these lands!"

 ((I was looking at Rin's sheet and was hoping I could swap Fly for Diplomacy and Spellcraft for Perception.  I don't know why I just noticed this, but.))

Hayao narrows his eyes on her for some reason as they make to leave the arena then, and they exchange quiet words under their breath as they make to the locker room. 

Later...

The elf makes his way around to locate Tassara after his match's conclusion, and her own. Either in the barracks or wherever else. "I...sustained a minor wound during my battle. I was hoping I could bother you a moment to take a look at it. It's nothing serious." He looks her over silently, rolling his shoulder. Then he indicates his side, where he'd been struck through hard by the clockwork serpent. "You...are well? I saw you were successful in your match. Without injury. Congratulations."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2015)

*flashback*
Tassara will offer her healing to the other members of party if they were wounded during their battles.



*Now*
Tassara had just returned from her fight to meet with Max and the bards at the stand when she encounter Hayao on the way. 

"A wound? You know it is never a bother" she glances around to see if Rin is nearby, but quickly focuses on checking the wound. "You fought well too. I had hoped to make more of an impression on the crowd, but I think Rylen stole the show" she chuckles.  "Seems like the audience wanted more of a physical fight... but I wouldn't endanger Kathy just like that. It was fine for me, and good exercise for her! When it is time for the group fight I plan to engage directly..." 

She places her hands on his shoulder and prays. _"Oh Lady of Dreams, refresh this one's soul and body" _

Cure Serious Wounds 3d8+10=22 +50% Healer's blessing = 33 hp

"How does it feel?"




-----

*meanwhile* 
((Making some presentations... ))

Max approaches* Mammon* after his fight.  Max is a teenage blonde girl with short hair:





"uhm... Hello, excuse me!" the girl approaches the man trying to hold back her excitement. "Hi! I just... I just wanted to say that you fought really well and...  You are a synthesist!!" she claps her hands and then points at herself "Fellow Synthesist here! Is the first time I really met someone like me"

"I fought a while ago... in the morning. I wasn't looking like this... I was using Charlie. The big dragon thingy" 

He might remember seeing this form:


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara had just returned from her fight to meet with Max and the bards at the stand when she encounter Hayao on the way.
> 
> "A wound? You know it is never a bother" she glances around to see if Rin is nearby, but quickly focuses on checking the wound. "You fought well too. I had hoped to make more of an impression on the crowd, but I think Rylen stole the show" she chuckles.  "Seems like the audience wanted more of a physical fight... but I wouldn't endanger Kathy just like that. It was fine for me, and good exercise for her! When it is time for the group fight I plan to engage directly..."
> 
> ...



The elf closes his eyes as she works her magic, letting out a soft exhalation as the healing is completed. "Good," he offers succinctly. As he opens his eyes gaze lingers on her from behind the spectacles moment before he looks towards the end of the hall. "Thank you." A slight pause. "...for the compliment...and the healing." Rin, for whatever reason, was nowhere to be seen. "I think you balanced objectives and options well. I chose to fight the most powerful beast I could, but didn't have much to offer in the way of theatrics. My fight was entirely physical and I think I drummed up about the same amount of excitement as you. Though what I really need is a surge of prospective men for the Order."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then walks away in search of Latana


Lantana's also watching the matches though in a different area.  She also seems mildly toasted, a half-empty glass of wine sitting next to her that she sips at occasionally as she watches.



Vergil said:


> "I should get some armor"
> 
> Leaving the arena he searches out Ironwall.
> 
> "Oi - what armor would be best fer me? I've been wearing nothin but this kilt fer ages and I want some stuff that's quiet and easy te move around in - that will also give me good protection."



"Natural agility exceeds all traditional protective garments this one aware of.  Natural body surface insufficient to act as protective measure."

"Best recommendation is force field generating bracers or amulets of skin enhancement."

((Bracers of Armor / Ring of Deflection / Amulet of Natural Armor are pretty much your only options without coming across something "new."  Ironwall isn't the greatest at "new" though I suppose he could devote some research cycles to it if you want to go that route))



Hidden Nin said:


> ((I was looking at Rin's sheet and was hoping I could swap Fly for Diplomacy and Spellcraft for Perception.  I don't know why I just noticed this, but.))


Yeah, that's fine, you can redo her sheet from scratch if you really want to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana's also watching the matches though in a different area.  She also seems mildly toasted, a half-empty glass of wine sitting next to her that she sips at occasionally as she watches.



Ulysesn decides to sneak up on her
stealth: 1d20+26
12+26 = 38
He taps her on one side of her shoulder then quickly moves to the other side before she can see him  ((if she doesn't spot him))then taps that shoulder.
"Heh, don't drink too much. Someone may take advantage."
Ulysesn sits next to her casually
"So how do you feel about your match? All the matches so far?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2015)

"Right then..." Duncan nods heading off to a merchant to sell some extra goods.

folding boat (7200gp) lesser Bracers of archery (5000gp) wand of invisibility (3240gp)

"Hope ye'll give me a decent price for this lot - ye hear about me fight? Almost got squished!" he chats to the merchant.

((Any guards around? how many people watching?))


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Mammon's Battle*:
> 
> In his transformed form Mammon charges towards his opponent leaping with a flurry of claws, bites, and stings tearing at the surprised pyrohydra.  The hydra turns its head at Mammon and after a sharp intake it lays out almost a dozen cones of fire at the Suli.  Mammon scrambles to avoid the hottest parts of the fire and his Suli heritage serves him well (-18 out of your Eidolon HP).
> 
> ...



As the match winds down to a close and his enemy's body disappears, Mammon seems to regain his composure. The large energy aura that surrounds him shrinks down to match his size and shape. It is at that moment that he gets up from his quadreped position and stands up straight, and closes his eyes. Feeling the extent of his Eidolon's damage, he decides to get out his Wand of Restore Eidolon. It is at this point, that he is approached by a figure.



soulnova said:


> Max approaches* Mammon* after his fight.  Max is a teenage blonde girl with short hair:
> 
> "uhm... Hello, excuse me!" the girl approaches the man trying to hold back her excitement. "Hi! I just... I just wanted to say that you fought really well and...  You are a synthesist!!" she claps her hands and then points at herself "Fellow Synthesist here! Is the first time I really met someone like me"
> 
> "I fought a while ago... in the morning. I wasn't looking like this... I was using Charlie. The big dragon thingy"



"I remember your match, young one." Mammon says, softly. "You showed incredible control over yourself and your Eidolon. I can honestly say that I'm impressed."

Mammon pauses, then laughs. "Can't say the same for the audience, unfortunately."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn decides to sneak up on her
> stealth: 1d20+26
> 12+26 = 38
> He taps her on one side of her shoulder then quickly moves to the other side before she can see him  ((if she doesn't spot him))then taps that shoulder.
> ...


Lantana doesn't notice Ulysesn's approach, when he taps her shoulder she glances over one shoulder then spots him over the other shooting him a brief dirty look.

"I'm celebrating, silly boy.  We won!  Granted I didn't do that much but still we won."  She takes a small sip of her wine, "the other matches are interesting, so many different styles, I wonder how many there are?"




Vergil said:


> "Right then..." Duncan nods heading off to a merchant to sell some extra goods.
> 
> folding boat (7200gp) lesser Bracers of archery (5000gp) wand of invisibility (3240gp)
> 
> ...



Assuming Duncan is visiting one of the more impromptu merchants near the Arena?  There are guards milling through the area but they're spread pretty thin.  It's pretty crowded in general but no body appears to be paying Duncan special attention.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2015)

*Zozaria's Match*: 

Zozaria moves in and attacks at the start of the match.  With his Niman form he easily strikes home.  Rather than counter the bee-woman produces a small amount of some goo and consumes it, her movements become faster as she does.

Zozaria strikes again and the bee woman returns strikes with her quarterstaff, the slender wood striking back and forth, and while the blows are not terribly strong they are numerous.

The exchanges continue back and forth for nearly a minute before the heavier blows of Zozaria finally overwhelm the staff-wielder.  But not without cost, when he stops to take inventory of himself he finds himself in poor shape (Zozaria current HP: 21/128).

*Zozaria's Rating*:  28 One of the better matches of the day.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2015)

((Considering our precarious situation I best not XD))

"How much ye gonna give me for these?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana doesn't notice Ulysesn's approach, when he taps her shoulder she glances over one shoulder then spots him over the other shooting him a brief dirty look.
> 
> "I'm celebrating, silly boy.  We won!  Granted I didn't do that much but still we won."  She takes a small sip of her wine, "the other matches are interesting, so many different styles, I wonder how many there are?"


"Non-sense you did great out there, better than any of the people watching could. I'm sure you did more there than even Yuki did. You shouldn't kick yourself like that, especially when you are finally starting to have character."
Attempt to build confidence(diplomacy):1d20+23
9+23 = 32
Ulysesn takes a more relaxed sitting style
"More than you could likely count I think. Do you want to learn them all someday?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

*Kaylee's Match*: Part 2/2

Kaylee orders Lion to bolt away from the wyvern that fortunately hasn't closed to melee yet.  She begins the complicated chant to summon an elemental.  The Wyvern takes to the air and begins stalking the blind Griffon but can't catch the faster creature this turn.

Kaylee summons the gravity elemental which immediately moves to try and block the Wyvern but fails.  She then cleanses her blindness and directs Lion carefully keeping distance from the Wyvern.  The wyvern turns on the gravity elemental charging into it with a bite.

Kaylee casts boneshatter twisting the form of the Wyvern, it slows notably from the pain while the Gravity elemental tries again, this time slamming the wyvern into the ground and pinning it solidly.

Kaylee beings summoning an air elemental while the gravity elemental keeps the wyvern pinned to the ground.  Once the floating mass of magical air comes into existence it moves effortlessly through the gravity field and crushes the skull of the wyvern.  All that is left in the air is the squishing sound as the creature fades out of existence.


*Kaylee's Rating*: 19: Exciting and varied.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Vergil said:


> ((Considering our precarious situation I best not XD))
> 
> "How much ye gonna give me for these?"



The merchant quotes the standard half-market-price for the items Duncan has for sale.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Non-sense you did great out there, better than any of the people watching could. I'm sure you did more there than even Yuki did. You shouldn't kick yourself like that, especially when you are finally starting to have character."
> Attempt to build confidence(diplomacy):1d20+23
> 9+23 = 32
> Ulysesn takes a more relaxed sitting style
> "More than you could likely count I think. Do you want to learn them all someday?"



Lantana giggles, "I said I'm celebrating.  We fought and we won!  Sit down, join me.  Watch people fight."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana giggles, "I said I'm celebrating.  We fought and we won!  Sit down, join me.  Watch people fight."



"Oh."
Ulysesn sits down and watches
"I never really get to sit down. It's nice... 
Do you mind if I take a few drinks? To you know celebrate?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2015)

Duncan frowns looks at him with an evil eye (-4 will) and uses suggestion 

"give me full market price for these."

((this is probably really stupid))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2015)

By the time the next party member's match after their's comes around Yuki has drank enough to knock out a centaur, shouting and screaming excitedly while watching the other combatants.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

*Troyce Battle*: 1/???

Troyce starts the battle with the hellhound with a cracking whip to the ear of the mutt, it shakes a moment but seems to come off and lunges at Troyce.  Troyce dances back at the last instance surprising the dog.

((Since you're wanting to see the result of the stun I guess we'll pause.  It is vulnerable to stunning but saved this round))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 9, 2015)

Feeling a bit guilty for hurting the Wyvern, Kaylee will find a secluded part of the city, preferably a park or nature of some sort and meditate with her couple of 'companions' nearby.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> The elf closes his eyes as she works her magic, letting out a soft exhalation as the healing is completed. "Good," he offers succinctly. As he opens his eyes gaze lingers on her from behind the spectacles moment before he looks towards the end of the hall. "Thank you." A slight pause. "...for the compliment...and the healing." Rin, for whatever reason, was nowhere to be seen. "I think you balanced objectives and options well. I chose to fight the most powerful beast I could, but didn't have much to offer in the way of theatrics. My fight was entirely physical and I think I drummed up about the same amount of excitement as you. Though what I really need is a surge of prospective men for the Order."



"I.... hadn't thought on that. I was hoping to leave a good impression for the people in general...but... I guess this would have attracted some people's attention too"  Tassara makes sure the wound has been taken of. "I'll have Rylen check around if there might any new recruits"


----------



## kluang (Feb 9, 2015)

"That woman can pack a punch." and Zozria bow to the crowd and leave the arena. 

"I need a healer..." and he walks to where Tassara is.

" I need healing, a booze and a really nice courtesan. Not in that particular order."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2015)

Tassara gives Hayao a knowingly glance before turning to Zozaria. "With the healing, I can help... you will have to look for the other two" she chuckles and starts checking his wound to the the extend of damage he has. "...oh my..."  she pales. 

"Goodness gracious!!" she starts rapidly casting several spells and raises her holy symbol for channeling energy. "From afar it didn't look that bad!"

Cure Serious Wounds 3d8+10=18  +50% Healer's blessing = 27

Channel Energy
5d10 → [4,3,1,4,10] = (22)+50% Healer's blessing = 33
5d10 → [2,8,2,1,2] = (15) +50% Healer's blessing = 22
5d10 → [6,6,2,2,2] = (18)+50% Healer's blessing = 27


"How do you feel? That should be enough, right?"


----------



## kluang (Feb 9, 2015)

"You're a life saver Tass. Thanks. See ya later." Zozaria nods appreciatively and  then moves on looking for a drink and a company.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 9, 2015)

He exchanges the glance with Tassara, smirking faintly. Hayao's thin eyebrow also bobs just over the lens of his spectacles as he watches her work, but nods to Zozo. "Congratulations," he calls after him as he turns to leave, and then glances towards Tassara again. "Don't take it too hard. Your entrance was phenomenal, the music, Kathy was huge, and you looked..." The samurai pauses, a pensive expression as he began towards the end of the hall now. "...radiant, I think the word is in Common."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh."
> Ulysesn sits down and watches
> "I never really get to sit down. It's nice...
> Do you mind if I take a few drinks? To you know celebrate?"



She gestures to an open seat, "a lady should have an escort, especially with all these rough types about."




Vergil said:


> Duncan frowns looks at him with an evil eye (-4 will) and uses suggestion
> 
> "give me full market price for these."
> 
> ((this is probably really stupid))



"Yeah, I can probably buy them at full price, sell them as gladiator artifacts later."  The merchant will pay the full market price, something he'll probably wonder about later.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2015)

((I'll leave my rolls from round two, just disregard the sneak attack portion of the damage))

Troyce is a bit frustrated that his first time using his whip's new abilities fell flat, and makes a note to complain about it later. Otherwise, he will keep a strategy of alternating between attempting sneak attacks and attempting to stun, to keep things fresh.


*Spoiler*: _Rounds 3-6_ 



Attack Rolls: 1d20+20
17+20=37
16+20=36
2+20=22
17+20=37

Damage Rolls: 1d4+21
1+21=22
3+21=24
3+21=24
2+21=23

Sneak attack damage: +5d6 (R4 & R6)
2+1+4+6+5= +18
6+3+1+3+3= +16

Stun duration: 1d4+1 (R3 & R5)
1+1=2 rounds
4+1=5 rounds

(Note: disregard fifth round's stun attempt if third round's stun attempt succeeded. Disregard sneak attack attempts on rounds where the hound is not stunned)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> She gestures to an open seat, "a lady should have an escort, especially with all these rough types about."


Ulysesn gets up again and decides to sit right next to Lantana
"Alright I'm next to you then."
Ulysesn drinks with Lantana for a while.
"To escort such a fine lady is an honor do not worry and relax, drink and celebrate to your fullest."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gets up again and decides to sit right next to Lantana
> "Alright I'm next to you then."
> Ulysesn drinks with Lantana for a while.
> "To escort such a fine lady is an honor do not worry and relax, drink and celebrate to your fullest."



Lantana raises her glass in a cheer and sips.  "Here here!"  She pauses and looks around as if noticing something, "but you don't have a drink!  Here, have some of mine."  She sets the glass down and turns it sliding it toward Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana raises her glass in a cheer and sips.  "Here here!"  She pauses and looks around as if noticing something, "but you don't have a drink!  Here, have some of mine."  She sets the glass down and turns it sliding it toward Ulysesn.



_She's weird when she's drunk. Well may as well join her._ he thinks
Ulysesn picks up the glass gratefully wondering what type of wine it is
"Say where did you get this wine anyway?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _She's weird when she's drunk. Well may as well join her._ he thinks
> Ulysesn picks up the glass gratefully wondering what type of wine it is
> "Say where did you get this wine anyway?"



Lantana gestures at a stand selling drinks and various light foods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana gestures at a stand selling drinks and various light foods.



"Ah well..."
Ulysesn drinks some of the wine given to him
"Next one's on me. So what would you do if you had a wish?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2015)

Upon exchanging the goods Duncan goes to Ironwall and gives him the necessary gold for +5 bracers of armor and +4 belt of incredible dexterity "Let me know when its ready mate."

24366-12500- 8000 = 3866

He scratches his cheek at Kaylee's cryptic message but still feels the telepathic link to her so doesn't worry. Instead, he goes off to the the tavern, allowing the irritation of his match being called get to him. He goes to the bartender.

"They called off my match for being boring. Boring! I tried te disrobe the thing, teleported and slashed away, summoned a fucking monster and then flew about at tremendous speed firing arrows into it! All in the space of less than a minute! What the fuck do they want? Did they want me te sing, or perhaps tame the beast so we do the fucking can-can?!"

"Gimmie some wine! And enough drink for the rest of these bastards." Duncan puts down 3 gold. "I'm not getting wasted alone tonight!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah well..."
> Ulysesn drinks some of the wine given to him
> "Next one's on me. So what would you do if you had a wish?"



"Hmm," she thinks earnestly for a moment.  "Money?  Seems like a waste.  And I've heard stories wishing for power tends to be risky.  I don't know, what would you wish for?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "They called off my match for being boring. Boring! I tried te disrobe the thing, teleported and slashed away, summoned a fucking monster and then flew about at tremendous speed firing arrows into it! All in the space of less than a minute! What the fuck do they want? Did they want me te sing, or perhaps tame the beast so we do the fucking can-can?!"
> 
> "Gimmie some wine! And enough drink for the rest of these bastards." Duncan puts down 3 gold. "I'm not getting wasted alone tonight!"



The bartender pours a drink, "don't let it get to you friend, everyone knows the preliminaries are just to separate the chaff from the wheat.  It's when men face men not summoned nothings that you'll really see the battles shine!"  There's a few hurrahs from the crowd from people listening in.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2015)

"Right ye are," Duncan drains his drink and motions for another one, "Ye know anythin about the other fighters? I'm interested in that dwarf, the guy with the wee dragon and the hot woman who has jewels for clothes. Ii didn't see their fights - or even if they fought."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Hmm," she thinks earnestly for a moment.  "Money?  Seems like a waste.  And I've heard stories wishing for power tends to be risky.  I don't know, what would you wish for?"


Ulysesn sets the wine glass down, it has a slight crack in it now. 
The wine starts leaking out.
"I'd use it to help bring my wife back to life."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He exchanges the glance with Tassara, smirking faintly. Hayao's thin eyebrow also bobs just over the lens of his spectacles as he watches her work, but nods to Zozo. "Congratulations," he calls after him as he turns to leave, and then glances towards Tassara again. "Don't take it too hard. Your entrance was phenomenal, the music, Kathy was huge, and you looked..." The samurai pauses, a pensive expression as he began towards the end of the hall now. "...radiant, I think the word is in Common."



She chuckles slightly embarrassed. "Thank you... Rin's display was also really well done"   Her eyes linger on Zozo as he leaves but eventually turns to face Hayao silence.    "I... must check on the rest..."  She hesitates for a second giving him _a smile and a cautioning look_. 






Baroxio said:


> As the match winds down to a close and his enemy's body disappears, Mammon seems to regain his composure. The large energy aura that surrounds him shrinks down to match his size and shape. It is at that moment that he gets up from his quadreped position and stands up straight, and closes his eyes. Feeling the extent of his Eidolon's damage, he decides to get out his Wand of Restore Eidolon. It is at this point, that he is approached by a figure.
> 
> 
> "I remember your match, young one." Mammon says, softly. "You showed incredible control over yourself and your Eidolon. I can honestly say that I'm impressed."
> ...



Max's giggles "What? But they loved you! They were not impressed by my fight, because, well, Ironwall did almost most of the job... _that golem can certainly hit_.... but nevermind that! I'm not doing it for the fame. I just want to be able to help my... friend. I guess she's more than a friend. I mean-! Not like that! I'm her ...assistant? *Yeah, assistant.* " he voice suddenly turns deep and otherworldly... almost with a hint of draconic accent. "oops.... Sorry, that was Charlie. He sometimes likes to talk _even if he wasn't asked for!" _she scolds the Eidolon. "*sigh* So much for 'control over my Eidolon'" she's visibly embarrassed.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Right ye are," Duncan drains his drink and motions for another one, "Ye know anythin about the other fighters? I'm interested in that dwarf, the guy with the wee dragon and the hot woman who has jewels for clothes. Ii didn't see their fights - or even if they fought."



"'That dwarf,'" the bartender repeats with a hint of incredulity.  "Heard about a few dwarves in the tournament, 'fraid you'll have to be a touch more specific than that?"

"Don't think I saw any dragons," one of the patrons said.  "Least not on the challenger side, some girl fought a dragon earlier, got kinda cut up before she summoned some elementals to squish it."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sets the wine glass down, it has a slight crack in it now.
> The wine starts leaking out.
> "I'd use it to help bring my wife back to life."



She bites her lower lip a moment before speaking, "I sometimes forget, it must be hard for you.  Tell me, what was she like?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2015)

Violin and bow in hand, Yuki bounds upto *Rylan and his band of bards*.  She stands there in an intoxicated state, she points at the bard with the violin's bow.  "Lets give the crowd another show!  I challenge you to a duel!" Her hand lazily falling down then quickly coming up again.  She gets into position with her instrument, putting the bow to the strings and beginning to play something fast paced.

Perform, Stringed
Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29











((Just ignore the bit of electronic in it.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2015)

He pauses, "that guy wit the dragon. He had a mustache....went by the name of eduardo or somethin. The dwarf was Firebeard I think..?"

"Know anythin about them?" Duncan asks.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Vergil said:


> He pauses, "that guy wit the dragon. He had a mustache....went by the name of eduardo or somethin. The dwarf was Firebeard I think..?"
> 
> "Know anythin about them?" Duncan asks.



One of the patrons chirps in, "Eduardo's one of the SIlver Blades, they don't compete until the third day."  The man is enthusiastic, obviously a fan.

A different man speaks up, "there was a red-bearded dwarf arrested this morning for picking fights outside the arena, that your 'firebeard'?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Drell's match, part 1/?*:
> 
> Drell rises up into the air slowly at the start of the match, lobbing a bomb at the creature he identifies as a Guardian Naga.  The snake-woman chants a spell in response, attempting to dispel his flight however there is no effect.
> 
> ...





> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +16, *HP* 163/164, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +13, *Ref* +15, *Will* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* +8/+2(M) +20/+14 (R)
> *Bombs * +21/+15 (5d6+20)
> ...





*Initiative* 1d20+16 → [10,16] = (26)

*Round 1*
Using her spontaneous healing, Drell heals 5 HP (free action)

Drell pulls her Quicken Rod from her bandolier casts _Aqueous Orb_ on the naga. If it's trapped, she'll fire it up into the air as high as it can go, then release it.

She also uses _Summon Monster IV_ to summon a Lion. ((I'm really sorry, but I'm busy and can't do rolls.)) The lion pounces, rakes, does lion things if/when the naga gets back to earth.

*Round 2*
Drell uses her Quicken Rod to cast _Fly_ and ascends once she stops moving the orb. She uses double bombs once the Naga's released. (Precision, so the Lion won't be hurt)

1d20+21 → [8,21] = (29)
5d6+20→ [1,6,1,4,1,20] = (33)

1d20+21 → [13,15] = (28)
5d6+20→ [3,5,2,2,3,20] = (35)

*Round 3*
1d20+21 → [5,21] = (26)
5d6+20→ [6,3,4,1,3,20] = (37)

1d20+21 → [7,15] = (22)
5d6+20→ [5,1,3,2,1,20] = (32)

*Round 4*
1d20+21 → [3,21] = (24)
5d6+20→ [2,2,1,5,5,20] = (35)

1d20+21 → [3,15] = (18)
5d6+20→ [1,4,1,3,2,20] = (31)

*Round 5*
1d20+21 → [9,21] = (30)
5d6+20→ [6,5,4,5,3,20] = (43)

1d20+21 → [16,15] = (31)
5d6+20→ [2,5,4,4,4,20] = (39)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> She bites her lower lip a moment before speaking, "I sometimes forget, it must be hard for you.  Tell me, what was she like?"



"Makenna... She looked very much like you except. She always had an energy about her, a spark in her eye, her way of dancing, fighting, even talking. She seemed to know when to act and her presence kept me going on the majority of this journey.

I was made promised to protect her by her father long before the marriage. Along the way I ended up falling in love with her on part of our journey on another plane of dreams. 
I proposed to her out of nowhere once we escaped.
We made a blood oath, before the gods a magical pact of marriage."
Ulysesn shows his hand

"It's thanks to her I can dance and it's thanks to her that fire harms me little. Her blood is in my veins. She was very courageous for how little she had adventured, it was amazing to watch her grow. I promised to help her find more about herself, who she really is. Find her father...

She was often afraid she would become a monster... I always said 'Makenna is Makenna.' I'd always love her monster or not. She was an outsider... The only way I know of reviving her for sure (I hope) is a wish spell along with true resurrection I researched. She died trying to save the others after saving mine... I sometimes wish I died in her place..."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2015)

"Haha! I knew he'd get arrested....though ..." he sheepishly scratched his cheek, "almost fell for one of his challenges. Takes a lot for me te say no te one of those, especially when he starts makin fun of me!" Duncan says turning to the two patrons

"Silver blades eh?"

Knowledge Local:
1d20+18
11+18 = 29

"A fan aye? Good te see! Gotta say, I was a wee bit wary of it all but seems like a good laugh. I'm here for ....well, let's call it for fun....but what's the actual prize at the end of the tournament. I kinda signed up without thinkin too much about it."

He pauses and then adds,

"Also what did ye think of my fight?" Duncan asks proudly


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 9, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She chuckles slightly embarrassed. "Thank you... Rin's display was also really well done"   Her eyes linger on Zozo as he leaves but eventually turns to face Hayao silence.    "I... must check on the rest..."  She hesitates for a second giving him _a smile and a cautioning look_.



He clears his throat quietly, then nods. "Yes, of course." He rubs at his jaw a moment longer and then opens his mouth to speak...but says nothing. A bow of his head, and he departs. A single glance over his shoulder before he moves towards the archway, and then he's gone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

((I'm planning on doing the last battles later tonight.  I'll also try to post the brackets, which I have mostly filled out.  Thinking of having a feast to celebrate the official start of the tournament after the prelims are over, let everyone socialize and blow off some steam, yay/nay?))



Vergil said:


> Upon exchanging the goods Duncan goes to Ironwall and gives him the necessary gold for +5 bracers of armor and +4 belt of incredible dexterity "Let me know when its ready mate."


I forgot this earlier but Ironwall produces the items out of nowhere for Duncan immediately on request.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna... She  looked very much like you except. She always had an energy about her, a  spark in her eye, her way of dancing, fighting, even talking. She seemed  to know when to act and her presence kept me going on the majority of  this journey.
> 
> I was made promised to protect her by her father long before the  marriage. Along the way I ended up falling in love with her on part of  our journey on another plane of dreams.
> I proposed to her out of nowhere once we escaped.
> ...



"I feel sorry for your loss," something in her voice sound vaguely hurt.  "I can't imagine losing someone so special.  Perhaps you will get your wish when this is over"



Vergil said:


> "Haha! I knew he'd get arrested....though ..." he  sheepishly scratched his cheek, "almost fell for one of his challenges.  Takes a lot for me te say no te one of those, especially when he starts  makin fun of me!" Duncan says turning to the two patrons
> 
> "Silver blades eh?"
> 
> ...



The Silver Blades are a mercenary group form Ylati of moderate repute, they're known generally as a skirmishing force, mobile and light.  They also have a bit of a reputation of leaving heartbroken women and angry fathers behind as they travel.

One of the men laughs, "you joined the tournament without thinking?  Are you crazy?"  Another adds in, "seems the tournament master's going all out, winning group gets their hands on some sort of artifact, supposed to grant a wish!"

Someone else pipes up, "I saw your fight, fancy moves and magic and all.  But why not straight up fight the thing?  Had to go flying around?  Scared of a real battle?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Violin and bow in hand, Yuki bounds upto *Rylan and his band of bards*.  She stands there in an intoxicated state, she points at the bard with the violin's bow.  "Lets give the crowd another show!  I challenge you to a duel!" Her hand lazily falling down then quickly coming up again.  She gets into position with her instrument, putting the bow to the strings and beginning to play something fast paced.
> 
> Perform, Stringed
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> ...





 "Seems like I have been challenged! I will comply, My Lady"  Rylen makes a bow to Yuki and prepares to play as soon as she finish. He seems calm at first and applauds when her song is over. "My goodness! That's going to be tricky to top... let's see... let's see-" he murmurs to himself.


Perform Strings 1d20+16=34













His hands move so fast it almost seems like the violin will catch on fire soon.  "Phew! You really made me sweat, My Lady!"


Tassara wanders closer to the group. She cheers for both of them, then approaches Yuki. "Yuki... are you still hurt from the fight? Do you need healing?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2015)

"Crazy - hah, maybe I am. I used te drink experimental potions for coin. Made me throw up butterflies."

Duncan laughs, "grant a wish?! Fuck me, that's pretty good isn't it? Hm - a wish? Dunno what I'd wish on. I got my woman and adventure and drink. What more do I need eh?"

"As for me fight, I 'm no scared! But I did think of an awesome strategy after the fight. Shit I wished I'd used it. It'd been explosive! At the time though, I figured I'd be squished. Almost got nailed a few times, had te get some fancy bracers just so I'm no in that much danger next time."

Duncan ponders a little, "Just wait till the next battle! It'll be a sight ye've probably never seen!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I feel sorry for your loss," something in her voice sound vaguely hurt.  "I can't imagine losing someone so special.  Perhaps you will get your wish when this is over"



"Perhaps... The others seem to have given up on it. They may have other ideas. This may be my only chance to revive her. She deserves better..."
Ulysesn stands up
"Let me get us some drinks."
Ulysesn goes to the vendor that is selling liquor and buys the best wine he can see along with two wine glasses. He spends a platinum's worth


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Seems like I have been challenged! I will comply, My Lady"  Rylen makes a bow to Yuki and prepares to play as soon as she finish. He seems calm at first and applauds when her song is over. "My goodness! That's going to be tricky to top... let's see... let's see-" he murmurs to himself.
> 
> 
> Perform Strings 1d20+16=34
> ...



Yuki roughly pats the man on the back, "You did good." she has a wide grin on her face, and then Tassara showed up.  She gets a skeptical look on her face, looking down from a head tilted upwards.  She walks to the cleric with an off balanced gait, she grins again, “Tassy!  Got whacked around a lot, but 'm alight.  I guess I do need ta be healed a little.” she leans one arm on the shoulders of the young woman, snorting as she starts giggling, “You gonna cele-cele...celebrate? With us?” she stares at Tassara with unfocused eyes, “I mean, you got a bloody good mind in tha' skulla yours, an ya were awesome back in yer battle.  Butcha gotta let loose Tass!” she starts giggling more as she sets down her violin and grabs a half drank bottle out of her bag, “Take a drink, twon't hurt.  Might take that nervous edge off.” Tassara recognizes it as simple wine.


----------



## kluang (Feb 9, 2015)

Zozaria looks and laughs at Yuki while hugging a big breast courtesan. The wench pour another drink for Zozaria and he drinks in one shot. "Let's retired for the night, eh...."

"That will cost extra."

"Fine, fine..." Zozaria gives her the standard rate fee and they went back to the rented room.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 9, 2015)

Rin finds her way towards the group, apart from Hayao, in her human form. She follows the sound of their voices, though doesn't keep a walking stick or anything of the sort. She takes a seat silently and then just sort of listens to them all.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

((Will be working on battles after this.  Will try to keep up too.))



Vergil said:


> Duncan ponders a little, "Just wait till the next battle! It'll be a sight ye've probably never seen!"


There's a rise of cheers in the bar from happy buzzed people glad to have any excuse to celebrate.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Perhaps... The others seem to have given up on it. They may have other ideas. This may be my only chance to revive her. She deserves better..."
> Ulysesn stands up
> "Let me get us some drinks."
> Ulysesn goes to the vendor that is selling liquor and buys the best wine he can see along with two wine glasses. He spends a platinum's worth



The wine's all various common types and amply available for a platinum.  Lantana happily accepts her glass when he returns, "she must have been someone special, I wish you luck and hope that the gods will give her up."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The wine's all various common types and amply available for a platinum.  Lantana happily accepts her glass when he returns, "she must have been someone special, I wish you luck and hope that the gods will give her up."



Ulysesn smiles
"I hope, she was very special... Well time to dull that burning hole in my heart. Bottoms up!"
Ulysesn fills her glass then his gently then drinks the entire wine glass in a few seconds.
"Ahh~ It takes a lot to do anything anymore, I hope it's enough wine... Feel free to partake as much as you want."
Then refills the wine glass sipping it slowly while watching the matches, drinking the bottles up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

*Troyce's Battle*: 2/2

Troyce attacks again, lashing out with his whip at the beast before it lunges for him.  This time it comes closer, even agile Troyce can't back away but its bite isn't able to chew through the magical armor.

Troyce lashes out again invoking the stunning magic of his whip, this time the creature staggers back stunned.  The rogue doesn't waste time capitalizing with strike after strike, the metal whip lashing the creature's thick hide.

It recovers and suddenly breathes a gout of flame, Troyce only has a moment to throw his cloak over his face and roll to the side, providence is with him and he comes up unscathed to attack again cutting the creature.

It dives at him again trying to get close enough to enough to tear at him as he tries to drive it back, the metal coil loops around the creature and throwing his weight into it he slams the creature into the ground.  Its struggles for a moment before fading out of existence.


*Troyce's Rating*: 24, quite compelling, people actually believed Troyce was in danger!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smiles
> "I hope, she was very special... Well time to dull that burning hole in my heart. Bottoms up!"
> Ulysesn fills her glass then his gently then drinks the entire wine glass in a few seconds.
> "Ahh~ It takes a lot to do anything anymore, I hope it's enough wine... Feel free to partake as much as you want."
> Then refills the wine glass sipping it slowly while watching the matches, drinking the bottles up.



She sips her wine slowly watching the matches occasionally making minor comments about the battles.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2015)

*Drell's Battle*: (2/2)

Drell summons a ball of water encapsulating the Naga (it can't actually go in the air, it rolls across the ground but we'll go with it) and summons a lion to attack.  The lion tries clawing through the orb but doesn't have much luck while Drell bombs the heck out of the trapped Naga.

After repeated bombings the Naga finally breaks free from the orb, she chants a spell and unleashes a lightning bolt across the lion and Drell (Drell: -17).  Drell returns the favor with more bombs and when the smoke clears the creature is gone.

*Drell's Rating:* 25, Magic, explosions, wooo!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2015)

((Moving on, if you had other things you need to do we can do them in flashback.))

Three days of qualifying rounds complete with winners and losers, at the end of the third day everyone is invited to a grand feast to celebrate the official start of the tournament (technically winners and losers invited though obviously far more of the former than the latter).

For those attending it's a grand banquet hall with good food, drink, and music from various bards and minstrels from around the world.

((I'm probably crashing tonight, feel free to mingle, relax, and chat for a change.  Celebrate your victories, who knows what tomorrow will bring.))

((Bug me and I'll do Exp later))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Three days of qualifying rounds complete with winners and losers, at the end of the third day everyone is invited to a grand feast to celebrate the official start of the tournament (technically winners and losers invited though obviously far more of the former than the latter).
> 
> For those attending it's a grand banquet hall with good food, drink, and music from various bards and minstrels from around the world.
> ((Bug me and I'll do Exp later))


"It seems everyone made it through Deja. I think I need to talk to Tassara and Hayao."
Ulysesn approaches Tassara with Latana
"If we win... The grand prize is a Wish. I need this to revive her... Makenna. I don't think I'll have another chance like this Tassara."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki roughly pats the man on the back, "You did good." she has a wide grin on her face, and then Tassara showed up.  She gets a skeptical look on her face, looking down from a head tilted upwards.  She walks to the cleric with an off balanced gait, she grins again, ?Tassy!  Got whacked around a lot, but 'm alight.  I guess I do need ta be healed a little.? she leans one arm on the shoulders of the young woman, snorting as she starts giggling, ?You gonna cele-cele...celebrate? With us?? she stares at Tassara with unfocused eyes, ?I mean, you got a bloody good mind in tha' skulla yours, an ya were awesome back in yer battle.  Butcha gotta let loose Tass!? she starts giggling more as she sets down her violin and grabs a half drank bottle out of her bag, ?Take a drink, twon't hurt.  Might take that nervous edge off.? Tassara recognizes it as simple wine.



Tassara helps Yuki sit down on the nearest table available. "Well, first things first" Tassara casts a cure spell on the girl. "That should do"

3d8+10=21 + Healer's blessing 50% = 31

"... *sigh* I don't know Yuki. We have been under the influence of several other.... substances...magical substances at that..._and last time I was a chicken_ .... I really don't feel the need to repeat that any time soon" she says highly embarrassed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara helps Yuki sit down on the nearest table available. "Well, first things first" Tassara casts a cure spell on the girl. "That should do"
> 
> 3d8+10=21 + Healer's blessing 50% = 31
> 
> "... *sigh* I don't know Yuki. We have been under the influence of several other.... substances...magical substances at that..._and last time I was a chicken_ .... I really don't feel the need to repeat that any time soon" she says highly embarrassed.



Yuki nods, setting the bottle on the table near the center, "Well, if ya want it, is yours, I've drank enough ta kill a centaur. One drink won't hurt either.  Thanks though Tass.  For everything you've done.  You ever need somethin from me, don't worry about it.  Just ask me and I'll have it done.  You're a good girl, and the Coddler is lucky to have ya as one of her clerics." She smiles.

_______

After the middle of the second day Yuki has been unusually irritated and antsy, having asked for a Restoration from Tassara.  Though refusing to say exactly what was bothering her.  Though irritated, she wasn't standoffish and tended to stay right by Hayao's side, but usually silent, in thought, unfocused on what was happening around her.  

Tonight though, she took to relaxing a bit, staying out and dancing to the music.  Her eyes stay shut, and at times her steps seem off, as if dancing to her own music, rather than what was actually being played.  Each footstep matching with the beat of her heart, humming accompaniment to herself.  Even following the steady beat, she still seemed to have that flare for something completely unexpected tossed into the mix.

Dance-
Roll(1d20)+7:
17,+7
Total:24

Under her breath she begins talking, “Through the Ice and Fire, the constant battle of life and death, good and evil, law and chaos.  But even then you may follow through and find a common ground...what they call Neutral.  Cold and heat mix together and out comes steam...or another element...a tornado.  Two destructive, but beautiful, elements of nature come together to make another.  Blizzards and wildfires may cross paths at times.  But so does rain and lightning that seems to be so commonly thought of together.  A beast can also be tamed by a more sophisticated creature.  But it's still a beast...it can still bite...You can never take the wild from it.  Is it the same with me, I wonder...” she hits herself in the head a few times, “Dammit Yuki, what was he talking about..._Knowing_...I needed to _know_ something about chaos.  I _knew _something...no...I needed to _know_ myself, but how do I do that...I was so nervous..._gods..._” she growls, looking around to find Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hayao doesn't come out of his quarters after the conclusion of his match on the first day. He keeps the door locked, doesn't even venture out for meals, water, or anything else. Rin also has no idea what or why he's doing this, and simply guesses he is meditating until the next few matches, and doesn't wish to be disturbed. There's no answer given if one knocks, or anything else. He doesn't venture out for the festivities once they begin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2015)

Since Yuki finds Hayao in his room still, she softly knocks, "Hayao, please...I know you're in there...People are asking where you've been...They say, "Have courage," and I'm trying to, I'm right out here for you, Just let me in...We only have each other, It's just you and me...What are we gonna do?  Do you wanna build a snowman?  Hope you're feeling alright, I'm worried about you.  I know I shouldn't be bothering you, and you're probably just getting ready for the matches...But...You need to eat.  I don't know much about this 'relationship' stuff, but I do know, if I'm ever to become your wife I have to be stubborn but understanding.  I guess I'll leave you alone this time...but if you can pull yourself into feeling up to it...please come out and enjoy some stuff out here.  Until then, I'll just keep an eye on Rin for you." she leans on the door with her back, then steps away.  She gives a genuinely worried sigh, rubbing her face and walking away quietly to become Rin's constant companion for the night.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Since Yuki finds Hayao in his room still, she softly knocks, "Hayao, please...I know you're in there...People are asking where you've been...They say, "Have courage," and I'm trying to, I'm right out here for you, Just let me in...We only have each other, It's just you and me...What are we gonna do?  Do you wanna build a snowman?  Hope you're feeling alright, I'm worried about you.  I know I shouldn't be bothering you, and you're probably just getting ready for the matches...But...You need to eat.  I don't know much about this 'relationship' stuff, but I do know, if I'm ever to become your wife I have to be stubborn but understanding.  I guess I'll leave you alone this time...but if you can pull yourself into feeling up to it...please come out and enjoy some stuff out here.  Until then, I'll just keep an eye on Rin for you." she leans on the door with her back, then steps away.  She gives a genuinely worried sigh, rubbing her face and walking away quietly to become Rin's constant companion for the night.



Rylen yawns as he crosses paths with Yuki on the way to his own room. "Ah! My Lady, quite the performance you gave back there"  he makes another bow "A night to remember-... oh, my apologies, are you going to visit someone...?" he looks at the closed door, a slight frown on his face recognizing perhaps who's room is that. "Are you... alright?"


"The night is young and I'm all half-elven ears if you wish to talk." he looks around for a quiet place if agrees.


----------



## kluang (Feb 10, 2015)

> Three days of qualifying rounds complete with winners and losers, at the end of the third day everyone is invited to a grand feast to celebrate the official start of the tournament (technically winners and losers invited though obviously far more of the former than the latter).
> 
> For those attending it's a grand banquet hall with good food, drink, and music from various bards and minstrels from around the world.



Zozaria is enjoying the feast with the same wench from three days beside him. " You know, I never got your name, Miss...?"

"Rus. You book me for a week remember?" the wench slowly eats the food in front of her, savoring the taste and texture. "I never eaten food like this, and being prostitute, well they treat me the same as dirt." and she looks at Zozaria. " I never heard anyone book a wench for a week just to take her to lavishes party."

"And carried your customer back to his room for being overly drunk. And warm my bed."

"Usually just the later part."

"What can I say. I always enjoy the company of woman. Back on my home, my drinking buddy is Zaera."

"Sounds elvish."

"She's a succubus. And also a maid. My father employs four succubus to do house chores. That's something high noble in Aurum do to show their magical prowess. How they tame demons and such."

"Like a glorified dick measuring." laughs Rus.

"Something like that." Zozaria pours another round of drink into her cup. "To my victory and to Zaera, the succubus who wears a maid outfit and probably doing dishes now, may she finally learn to bake."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It seems everyone made it through Deja. I think I need to talk to Tassara and Hayao."
> Ulysesn approaches Tassara with Latana
> "If we win... The grand prize is a Wish. I need this to revive her... Makenna. I don't think I'll have another chance like this Tassara."




Tassara was still sitting, finishing her dinner with a very pensive look on her face.  She almost chokes on her stew when Ulysesn comes to talk to her "-A wish!?" she exclaims rather surprised.

"_Sweet dreams_... And you want to use it for Makenna?" Tassara seems to be thinking it for a moment. "I... I believe that would be perfect. I don't have a problem with that" she nods to him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara was still sitting, finishing her dinner with a very pensive look on her face.  She almost chokes on her stew when Ulysesn comes to talk to her "-A wish!?" she exclaims rather surprised.
> 
> "_Sweet dreams_... And you want to use it for Makenna?" Tassara seems to be thinking it for a moment. "I... I believe that would be perfect. I don't have a problem with that" she nods to him.



Ulysesn suddenly hugs Tassara then lets go
"Thank you Tassara. Do you know where Hayao is so I might ask him too?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2015)

In the coming days Duncan continues to experiment with his spells and his new abilities. He watches the other participants with interest during the qualifying 

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th
touch of fatigue
resistance
message
detect magic

1st
Speedy undress x2
Sow thoughts 
Warding Weapon
Frost Bite x3
Mount

2nd
Invisibility
Touch of idiocyx3
Versatile Weapon


3rd
Suggestion x3
Summon monster 3
Greater magic weapon

4th
Dimension Door x4

5th
Teleport
Constant Org

Powers:

0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)
- Precognition Defensive

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)
- Animal Affinity grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the ability score you choose (or +2 to modifier) ( can be any; dex, wis etc). AUG: +5PP=+4 to Another score). Also take on minor aspects of the animal you choose (eg owl eyes)

3rd
Empathic transfer hostile (5)
Physical acceleration (5)
Vampiric Blade (5)

4th
Vanishing Strike (7)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn suddenly hugs Tassara then lets go
> "Thank you Tassara. Do you know where Hayao is so I might ask him too?"



Tassara seems tense and makes a small pause "He's.... at his quarters and on his way here I believe, but..." 

"I can ask him telepathically if you want."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara seems tense and makes a small pause "He's.... at his quarters and on his way here I believe, but..."
> 
> "I can ask him telepathically if you want."



"Can you? It would save me a lot of time."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Rylen yawns as he crosses paths with Yuki on the way to his own room. "Ah! My Lady, quite the performance you gave back there"  he makes another bow "A night to remember-... oh, my apologies, are you going to visit someone...?" he looks at the closed door, a slight frown on his face recognizing perhaps who's room is that. "Are you... alright?"
> 
> 
> "The night is young and I'm all half-elven ears if you wish to talk." he looks around for a quiet place if agrees.



"A-ah..." Yuki wipes her eyes as she sees Rylen nearing, "Mm...Hayao is...." she looks at the door, then shakes her head.  She gives a half smile, "I don't know,” she still follows him to a quiet area, “Y'see...I get nervous when he or Hobbes isn't around.” she looks up, sitting down in a chair.  “I should give you a bit of background before I really get started.  We met just before the plane of dreams, and I gained his trust during our travels through the dreams...but he's so cold, it's hard to tell when something's wrong...Kinda what drew me to him I guess.” 

she rubs the back of her neck sheepishly, “I gained lycanthropy when we went to a disappearing village, where we met Rin, Max and Ironwall.  Everything considered he was calm about that.  We had gotten into a couple arguments, mostly...culture?  Is that the right word?  Or more that he was raised in civilization unlike me.  I asked for his hand when we were dealing with the Orc encampment, to which he agreed.  But...then I became the Alseid, y'know the centaur that's smaller and is a deer instead of a horse.  And he was very upset, and I can't blame him.  I had just won him back before all this happened.  The other night we...stepped over another boundary as well.  I love being around him, as much as we piss eachother off, yet I don't know if he feels the same way.” 

Her cheeks brightly flush, "Oh his smile is amazing...and his laugh, by the gods...His laugh can make me want to be all over him.  It's intoxicating, drugs me faster than a potion, and is much more pleasant.  His icy demeanor meets my blazing personality...Mmmh...Things steam.  We're opposites, that's for sure.  But he's got the cutest little butt, and his ears oh gods are they so easy to play with...But he has such sharp cut features...you can't help but to stare.  His skin and lips are cold as the winter night...they're so soft, and it feels so nice in difference to my heat...Not that most people see that side of him...they just see the true blizzard-born that is allowed to show.  Even what I saw was just faint glimpses of slightly wider smirk, and a light chuckle..." 

she clears her throat, “I know how important Rin, the Order, and the young lord are to him, and I know I have to be one of the lower priorities...but I still worry about him, that he's working himself too hard and not taking time to just have fun.  Sure, he and I aren't often on the same page, but I worry about his well being.  He may not need to be completely free...and my chaos is more unwarranted than not, but unless it's completely against my own views, I will stand by him.”

She gives a quiet sigh, “What am I trying to say...” she sits forward and crosses her legs, “I guess that I'm really worried he hasn't come out since his match, and maybe I should go in there...” The monk snorts, “And thinking about it now, maybe I like him yelling at me, even though I don't listen...kinda shows me that he cares.” she laughs, standing again.

*
Later that night...*

Yuki runs up to *Ironwall*, “Hey Ironwall.  You wanting to upgrade yourself?” she grins widely, holding a bottle of alcohol and a torch.  “I could help you come up with something.  Maybe you can transform into a dragon!”  She puts some alcohol in her mouth and spitting it through the fire, before snuffing out the torch.  “Like you can upgrade your iron to mithral, have wings that come out of here...” she pats the back of the golem, “And those wings can make ya fly, and you could put leather between the mithral wing structure, and a tail that can shoot out smoke bombs or poison!  And claws that can come out of your fingers!” she grabs Ironwall's hand and places it on her face.  “And then a thing kinda like a helmet that shoots out and becomes jaws, so that it can go omnomnom.” her arms are flinging around and being really expressive.  “And maybe those jaws can have a shock thingy in it.” she grins again, “What do you say big guy?”


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2015)

> She gives a quiet sigh, “What am I trying to say...” she sits forward and crosses her legs, “I guess that I'm really worried he hasn't come out since his match, and maybe I should go in there...” The monk snorts, “And thinking about it now, maybe I like him yelling at me, even though I don't listen...kinda shows me that he cares.” she laughs, standing again.




Rylen listens carefully, with a very stern look on his face. He nods slowly and leans his back against the wall, crossing his arms as she finish. 


"My Lady Yuki" he starts "As you may already noticed, I have spent my fair share of time traveling far and wide as a bard. I started singing about many things: religious hymns, tales, anecdotes, heroic quests... but the most I have become acquaintance with is the matter of Love"

"As I have found out after many decades is that... there are many types of love. Our problems derive when we realize our feelings do not match what it is expected of us. It is difficult to open our eyes and come to terms with the fact that... the love that we want might not be the love that we need or let alone the love we are given." 


"Sometimes we make mirages, reflections of our own desires and latch on to them as if our lives depended on it..."

He takes a deep breath "That is normal and understandable. I cannot say what could be on Hayao-san's mind... but, My Lady..." he looks at her directly in the eyes. 

"...as you just explained to me, every time it is _YOU_ the one who looks for him, the one who seeks him... _the one who knocks_" 


He gently grabs her shoulders, as if to give her support "Love is *not *a one way street, My Lady. I'm sure he must care deeply about you, but to care is not the same as _to love_. To want someone to yell at you to reassure yourself if he cares is the only proof your heart must need to realize...this might not be the love you need"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Can you? It would save me a lot of time."



"Sure"   Tassara will contact Hayao telepathically. 

Hayao, Ulysesn learned the prize of the tournament will be ...a Wish. As in the spell. He has requested me to use it to bring Makenna back... and I really can't see a reason not to.  Would you agree?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

A Wish?

There's nothing to be said for a little.

I would rather see the magic used to locate my charge.. An heir to a Dnalgne House possesses considerable sway and potential use, my personal bias aside.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> A Wish?
> 
> There's nothing to be said for a little.
> 
> I would rather see the magic used to locate my charge.. An heir to a Dnalgne House possesses considerable sway and potential use, my personal bias aside.




I'm sure I can ask _*above*_ for his whereabouts and scrying is now within my possibilities too. I would gladly use those spells to help you find him. Don't you worry about that   she reassures him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

I...trust your judgement. As you wish.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Tassara turns to Ulysesn. "Alright. Hayao seems to accept it for the time being.  Would you need anything else to bring her back? Would the Wish be enough? Have you talked with Drell then?" she inquires with him. "Would we need to make the Wish as soon as the Tournament is over? Could we wait until other requirements are completed (if any)? It would be wise to look into that first before we plan anything further"  she warns Ulysesn.


Tassara will use her commune spell from her Hat to ask about Hayao's liege. What was his name again? Can you give me a description? she ask Hayao before starting the spell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara turns to Ulysesn. "Alright. Hayao seems to accept it for the time being.  Would you need anything else to bring her back? Would the Wish be enough? Have you talked with Drell then?" she inquires with him. "Would we need to make the Wish as soon as the Tournament is over? Could we wait until other requirements are completed (if any)? It would be wise to look into that first before we plan anything further"  she warns Ulysesn.
> 
> 
> Tassara will use her commune spell from her Hat to ask about Hayao's liege. What was his name again? Can you give me a description? she ask Hayao before starting the spell.


"... I believe the wish would need to be used to increase the power of a true resurrection spell to revive her. All the material I've read doesn't seem to cover anything like Makenna. I don't think the resurrection spell alone would do it, I believe this could be done at any time.
But access to such spells tends to be rare. Drell hardly gave the idea the time of day. He seems to respect you, maybe you should ask him?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She opens her mouth then stares at the floor, then back at Rylen, "Yeah.  I...I've had doubts, I admit that.  And what you say does have a lot of truth in it..." her eyes shimmer with tears again, "Dammit I don't need this right now..." she lets off a shaky sigh, placing the base of her palms on her forehead, "Thanks Sir." she sniffs lightly, "I think it would be better if I just not make assumptions yet.  I'm...I...I've taken a lot of thought into it, trust me.  I only sleep two hours a night...I have a lot of time to myself to think alone.  I have sat there doubting, worrying about how he feels, what happened before, if the gods must damn me I have doubted my very existence.  Doubted the very being that is speaking to you right now, because of how I was treated and am treated by others.  My life is a raging fire, feral and uncontrolled.  Friends, family, who bloody cares anymore...I had been living in the past for far too long, I don't look into the future...” she sighs heavily, falling down into her seat again, “But I don't even know what the present is showing me anymore.  This is the one time I'm not going to make a rash decision, because it may very well define the next three hundred seventy-four years of my life.  Hells, a rash decision on this account may haunt me after death.” She looks up at the half-elf, eyes showing obvious signs of sleepless nights.

“I walked the dream plane and punched a dragon, became an Alseid werefox, slaughtered who knows how many orcs to save a city that ended up arresting us, and found a bunch of bug ape creatures that killed Ironwall and dealt with a fucking fish that almost killed Nissa, ate my memories, and I almost threw Ulysesn into a lava pit.  I was kicked out of Limbo and injured, a plane of chaos that I was near native to.  You know who never turned on me through all that?  Kaylee.  Duncan.  Drell.  I haven't slept for three days now.  Three.  That night I drank so much, I had sobered up, I was unable to sleep, I've taken so many allnights, that I feel no effect from being up so long.” she stares down at her hands and rips the bracers off of her forearms, throwing them roughly at the bard and tearing at her own flesh with her nails in frustration.

“I have no other purpose than to find myself, to know myself.  I need something more than to know myself and protect my friends.  I need something, anything.  I have no goal to work towards, nothing to keep me focused.” she growls through her teeth, “I'm a wild animal Rylen, I need something to strive for, or I will just become destructive.  Lose my mate, fine.  Find others that may peak my interest.  But without purpose, what do I do?  I help my so called friends with their tasks, guard them, protect them, then what?  I am no omega, must I live my life following others when I want to live risking it all and leading?  I am an alpha wolf, an alpha fox as you will, this...this is a recipe for disaster.” she licks off a bit of the blood coming off of her arm.  

Her voice begins to raise as she stands, tears falling from her eyes, “Following orders lives a boring life, something I had to deal with for-for THIRTEEN YEARS RYLEN!  Monks!  Do you know how that is?  Living your life following the directions of others when all you had before was yourself!?  I didn't even have any FUCK-ING animals to help me through that loneliness.  There were the predators and the prey.  And guess bloody what?  I was the prey!  Now I'm not, I am a predator!  I'm no small omega pup, whimpering in the corner of the den, waiting for the milk of their mother.  No, I had no such luck.  I don't even remember anything about my blood family.  I didn't even have the luck of Tassara to have been put in an orphanage.  I was left out there to die!  And look at me now!  I AM A FAILURE OF A MONK, A TERRIBLE FRIEND, A WORSE LOVER AND I'LL TELL YOU WHAT, ALL I'M GOOD AT IS BREAKING AND KILLING THINGS!” she twists her arms around, tearing once more as she outright gasps in a sob, dropping down in the chair one final time, wiping her eyes with her bloodstained sleeve.

“Maybe I should have died with the wolves and owlbears, maybe I should have died when I killed that Orc...Who's to say my soul isn't dead now.” she covers her eyes with her hand, taking long breaths between bouts of crying.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

He might very well be an unexperienced wizard, by now. A young man, of middling height, with a faint, yet distinct scar below his left eye. He wears spectacles. Short, black hair, thin for his age. Hojo Toyatomi is his birthname.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

((Sorry, I took last night off from computer stuff and thus didn't get to things.))

At some point during the festivities, the Arena Master Crispus approaches Tassara and whomever is with her, escorting Mammon with him.    He smiles politely as he interjects himself into the conversation, "ah, you are enjoying the festivities I trust?  I've been keeping an eye on your progress and I'm happy to see your entire group progressed to the next round."

"I was hoping that I could beg a favor from you, this gentleman is called Mammon.  He excelled in his battle during the qualifying round, unfortunately his companions did not.  I was hoping to find him a group to participate with, he is eager to continue however I do not want to put him up against other groups alone."




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki runs up to *Ironwall*, ?Hey Ironwall.  You wanting to upgrade yourself?? she grins widely, holding a bottle of alcohol and a torch.  ?I could help you come up with something.  Maybe you can transform into a dragon!?  She puts some alcohol in her mouth and spitting it through the fire, before snuffing out the torch.  ?Like you can upgrade your iron to mithral, have wings that come out of here...? she pats the back of the golem, ?And those wings can make ya fly, and you could put leather between the mithral wing structure, and a tail that can shoot out smoke bombs or poison!  And claws that can come out of your fingers!? she grabs Ironwall's hand and places it on her face.  ?And then a thing kinda like a helmet that shoots out and becomes jaws, so that it can go omnomnom.? her arms are flinging around and being really expressive.  ?And maybe those jaws can have a shock thingy in it.? she grins again, ?What do you say big guy??



"Query:  Please elaborate your request.  Alcohol based flame ignition point insufficient for primary purpose: destruction.  Dragon form configuration inefficient for primary purpose: creation.  Wings, acknowledged, maneuverability increase offset by larger profile target.  Leather inefficient biological material, subject to decay over time, suggest weave of mithral strands.  This one does not require the use of a helmet, its composite form is sufficiently reinforced without external modification."  His voice has hints of confusion as he speaks.

"Secondary query: why does designation Yuki wish to provide input in this one's self modifications?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

(( 300 years? Is that what alseids live? ))

"My Lady" he gently hugs her. "Never say you should have died. Your friends, they care deeply about you."

"Love isn’t a goal to be achieved, My Lady. You can’t control when you find love and who falls in love with you. As you seek love, don’t miss the love that is around you and that has always been there. Love for your friends... love for life, love for the wind in your face. Don’t restrict your mind to just seeing romantic love. Recognize the love before you that’s in different forms. Embrace them all. And be thankful for them." 

"You are not some wild animal,you are a person talking with me in this very second. One does not stop being a person only because one wants or believes she's too wild. But you might be right in one thing..." 

"Goals are not only absolutely necessary to motivate us. They are essential to really keep us alive."

"For experience, My Lady, I must strongly advice not to choose love as a Goal. Love is like the wind. It is not something one can control... is completely out of our hands. A goal is YOURS and yours only. Your goal, your reason to strive for, must be always something you do for yourself. For example, Lady Tassara goal is to help others...to help as many innocents and good people as she can" 


"In my case, my one true love and life goal is... music. To use music to bring happiness where there is sadness. To inspire. To bring beauty where its been hidden. It is something I try to do every day..."

"I saw you just a few hours ago making the world a merrier place with your music and your laugh. You do not only 'break and destroy'. The potential for creation is on every one of us. Goals don't need to be long... they can start small and work your way from there"


"What you are doing here right now is commendable. I'm not talking about the tournament... but your goal as a group. To stop those awful things from happening in the World. If you didn't... how many children would loose their parents to the chaos? How many children would know loneliness and hunger as you did? How many would cry in fear in the dark? Whether you see it or not... you are making a difference. *You are a dam against the flood that is suffering and loss...* I cannot think on any more worthy goal."Rylen reassures Yuki. "You are giving them a chance to have the life you didn't..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

Meanwhile, across the room....

Nissa paused, swinging on the glass of wine to get her head inside and drink before dropping down to continue her story, "we were trapped in a corner, the giant roach towering over us.  Things looked grim, I gripped my lance wondering of the end was closing in."  The diminutive fae gestures in the air as if holding an invisible lance.  "But Fluffykins refused to be cowed, he leaped at the roach, claws raking ichor from it and latching on with a bite as I parried the great maw of the giant beast!  Like a lion he pushed with mighty strength, pushing the creature off balance and exposing his soft belly, I saw my chance and dove for it."  The fae continues her story to a small crowd of highly amused gladiators.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Sorry, I took last night off from computer stuff and thus didn't get to things.))
> 
> At some point during the festivities, the Arena Master Crispus approaches Tassara and whomever is with her, escorting Mammon with him.    He smiles politely as he interjects himself into the conversation, "ah, you are enjoying the festivities I trust?  I've been keeping an eye on your progress and I'm happy to see your entire group progressed to the next round."
> 
> ...


"Nonono, no fire, and mithral strands sounds great!  I know you wouldn't need a helmet, but I was just suggesting." She grins widely, "Wouldn't it allow for more combat possibilities?  The modifications would just add on stuff you can do!"


soulnova said:


> (( 300 years? Is that what alseids live? ))
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


((400 is what moogle implied I believe.))

"Love was never my goal.  Never in the least, it just..." she looks up at the bard and reaches down to grab the bracers and puts them on again, her voice is slightly cold now, "It just happened.  And I know that my friends care."  She blushes gently at the comment about her music and laughter, "I guess you're right though.  My goal was always to find myself." she shakes her head, "But that isn't enough to lead me anymore, or maybe I've found it already.  The awful things in the world need to be dealt with, whether it is my goal or not.  I guess I can just find my goal when I'm travelling." she stands and hugs Rylen, "Thanks.  I might head out now, gonna talk to Ironwall, then get some sleep." she chuckles, sniffing gently.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Nonono, no fire, and mithral strands sounds great!  I know you wouldn't need a helmet, but I was just suggesting." She grins widely, "Wouldn't it allow for more combat possibilities?  The modifications would just add on stuff you can do!"



"Chassis capacity finite, processing resources are finite.  Additional options are possible however managing options reduces overall effectiveness in other areas.  Query: should this one optimize for direct destructive power or flexibility?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

> At some point during the festivities, the Arena Master Crispus approaches Tassara and whomever is with her, escorting Mammon with him. He smiles politely as he interjects himself into the conversation, "ah, you are enjoying the festivities I trust? I've been keeping an eye on your progress and I'm happy to see your entire group progressed to the next round."
> 
> "I was hoping that I could beg a favor from you, this gentleman is called Mammon. He excelled in his battle during the qualifying round, unfortunately his companions did not. I was hoping to find him a group to participate with, he is eager to continue however I do not want to put him up against other groups alone."


You are introduced to a blond half elf mostly covered in green

"I see nice to meet you Mammon, the name is Ulysesn. Do you think he should join us Tassara? We tend to have our hands full as it is don't we?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Nonono, no fire, and mithral strands sounds great!  I know you wouldn't need a helmet, but I was just suggesting." She grins widely, "Wouldn't it allow for more combat possibilities?  The modifications would just add on stuff you can do!"
> 
> ((400 is what moogle implied I believe.))
> 
> "Love was never my goal.  Never in the least, it just..." she looks up at the bard and reaches down to grab the bracers and puts them on again, her voice is slightly cold now, "It just happened.  And I know that my friends care."  She blushes gently at the comment about her music and laughter, "I guess you're right though.  My goal was always to find myself." she shakes her head, "But that isn't enough to lead me anymore, or maybe I've found it already.  The awful things in the world need to be dealt with, whether it is my goal or not.  I guess I can just find my goal when I'm travelling." she stands and hugs Rylen, "Thanks.  I might head out now, gonna talk to Ironwall, then get some sleep." she chuckles, sniffing gently.




Rylen nods "Yes, we need a world to achieve any goals. Anything else comes later" she chuckles and gently gently hits her chin. "Traveling will certainly broaden your horizons. Remember you have time to make up your mind. Don't rush. Enjoy the trip. Be well, My Lady" he makes a farewell bow and lets her be on her way. He decides to return to the tavern for one last drink with a smile on his face. 


================================


*@Mammon*
Tassara is a young woman, 20 at most, with long red hair on a loose braid. Right now, she's wearing a simple dress and a religious tabard of the Lady of Dreams. 

  ..... 



Tassara looks at  Master Crispus and Mammon. "If you think this is advisable..."

"YES!" Max suddenly shows up behind her, making the cleric gasp.

"You know him?"

"Ah.... well, I talked to him earlier today. He's really good! And a Synthesist like I am. I mean, he fought better than I did" she says slightly embarrassed. 

Tassara chuckles. "Alright. You have Max's vote of confidence, that's enough for me". Max, Ulysesn... why don't to take him to meet the others? At least those who are still awake. I need to..." she hesitates for a second "...use commune to ask something Hayao needed. Would you mind?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Chassis capacity finite, processing resources are finite.  Additional options are possible however managing options reduces overall effectiveness in other areas.  Query: should this one optimize for direct destructive power or flexibility?"



"Hmm...Flexibility.  Destructive power is nice of course.  Wait, don't take that command yet.  How would you 'optimize' either way?  What would be the flaws in either design?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara chuckles. "Alright. You have Max's vote of confidence, that's enough for me". Max, Ulysesn... why don't to take him to meet the others? At least those who are still awake. I need to..." she hesitates for a second "...use commune to ask something Hayao needed. Would you mind?"



"Very well then, Mammon, Max. Hopefully we can get the worst out of the way. Lets see if Yuki is still up."
Ulysesn will only go once Mammon is ready to go


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Hmm...Flexibility.  Destructive power is nice of course.  Wait, don't take that command yet.  How would you 'optimize' either way?  What would be the flaws in either design?"



"Optimization continuous process; optimization for strength include reinforcing structure, increasing strength, optimizing targeting protocols, generally improving offensive system capability.  Integration of alloys of adamantium, mithral, iron, and others likely specific formula under review."

"Optimization for flexibility likely to include alternative ammunition mixtures for projectile subunits and alchemical compounds for explosive capsules.  Increased speed and maneuverability would likely require alloys of mithral, iron, aluminum, specific formulas and configurations subject to review."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Max goes with Ulysesn and Mammon to see if Yuki is up. 


Tassara goes to a quiet area nearby and starts communing.

These are the questions she will ask:

-Is Hojo Toyatomi, Hayao's liege, still alive?
-Is he hurt?
-Is he in this plane? 
-Is he in *insert kingdom name*? (Alphabetically: Dnalgne, Eomr, Ylati, Naisrep, The Wilds)

If there are enough questions left she will also ask:
-Is he close to the capital of said kingdom?
-Does he still have his honor?


If Hayao has not come already to talk to her, she will contact him telepathically and relay the information.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

Hayao rises and finally emerges from his room in silence, contacting Tassara and moving to join her wherever she's chosen to perform her communing. He doesn't say anything as she casts the spell and performs the questions, simply watching from a polite distance.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> -Is Hojo Toyatomi, Hayao's liege, still alive?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> -Is he hurt?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> -Is he in this plane?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> -Is he in Dnalgne?


No.



soulnova said:


> -Is he in Eomr?


No.



soulnova said:


> -Is he in Ylati?


No.



soulnova said:


> -Is he in Naisrep?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> -Is he close to the capital of said kingdom?


No.



soulnova said:


> -Does he still have his honor?


Unclear.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Tassara frowns and a little later she opens her eyes. She motions him closer.

"He's in Naisrep, alive but... hurt. I do not know at what extend. It could even a simply cut, a swollen eye... He's not close to the capital. And it is unclear the thing about his honor (those kinds of questions are too open for interpretation, specially with this spell, don't worry)..."

"I don't have scrying spells prepared for today, but...wait-" Her eyes grow wide. "I can attempt to enter his dream!... as long as he's also sleep now that is. Otherwise I would still have to wait until morning, prepare the spell and cast it. It is a difference of two hours" she explains.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Optimization continuous process; optimization for strength include reinforcing structure, increasing strength, optimizing targeting protocols, generally improving offensive system capability.  Integration of alloys of adamantium, mithral, iron, and others likely specific formula under review."
> 
> "Optimization for flexibility likely to include alternative ammunition mixtures for projectile subunits and alchemical compounds for explosive capsules.  Increased speed and maneuverability would likely require alloys of mithral, iron, aluminum, specific formulas and configurations subject to review."


Yuki nods, "Destruction sounds like our best bet.  Waitwaitwait, if you're based on destruction, which is optimal offense and defense..." she grins widely and pulls out the journal, ripping a piece of paper out and drawing on it, "You can like store more powerful crossbows in something like this, and then it would give you stronger plating if you made these parts adamantium..." she ends up with something  looking.  "What do you think about this basic design?  I mean, it looks kinda weird, but I think for destruction this could be a good start to work from." she giggles as she thinks about it.

-----

The monk waves lazily as she sits at a table, rolling a set of red garnet dice on it, seemingly only to listen to the clattering noise.  She brushes her dark hair out of her face and looks at the trio with her grey eyes, "Hey *Mouse, Princess*.  What's up?" her gaze lingers on *Mammon*, but she shakes her head, picking up the dice again and rolling them.  "What's with the ol' Turtle?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

Ironwall, if its there when you approach, is a humanoid construct primarily made of wood with iron reinforcing for striking or defense.  It's fairly large (probably nearing 8' tall, though still "medium" sized).  It stands perfectly still normally and speaks in a flat tone devoid of emotion.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, "Destruction sounds like our best bet.  Waitwaitwait, if you're based on destruction, which is optimal offense and defense..." she grins widely and pulls out the journal, ripping a piece of paper out and drawing on it, "You can like store more powerful crossbows in something like this, and then it would give you stronger plating if you made these parts adamantium..." she ends up with something  looking.  "What do you think about this basic design?  I mean, it looks kinda weird, but I think for destruction this could be a good start to work from." she giggles as she thinks about it.



Ironwall examines the drawing and seems to approve, "this concept seems workable as a template.  I will focus my improvements on strengthening my form offensively and defensively."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara frowns and a little later she opens her eyes. She motions him closer.
> 
> "He's in Naisrep, alive but... hurt. I do not know at what extend. It could even a simply cut, a swollen eye... He's not close to the capital. And it is unclear the thing about his honor (those kinds of questions are too open for interpretation, specially with this spell, don't worry)..."
> 
> "I don't have scrying spells prepared for today, but...wait-" Her eyes grow wide. "I can attempt to enter his dream!... as long as he's also sleep now that is. Otherwise I would still have to wait until morning, prepare the spell and cast it. It is a difference of two hours" she explains.



He leans forward as she gestures, observing something silently about her features as he listened. Once her thoughts were completed he looked back towards her and nodded. "I've attempted entering his dreams. There haven't been any responses thus far. Can you communicate with him thus?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

Nissa, now seated inside the wine glass for ease of access, continues her stories, wide gestures rocking the glass on occasion.  "So I shouted, 'you shall not pass' and brandished my staff, balls of force hit the fish-thing and knocked it up out of the water and into the air!"  Someone nearby mentions something about brandishing his staff causes his balls to do something forceful too and Nissa glares at him splashing in the wine, "hey!  None of that now, well, actually, that was pretty good."  She giggles and drinks some more.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He leans forward as she gestures, observing something silently about her features as he listened. Once her thoughts were completed he looked back towards her and nodded. "I've attempted entering his dreams. There haven't been any responses thus far. Can you communicate with him thus?"



"You... have attempted?"  she's lost at words for a brief moment, impressed. "I did not know you could do that.  I don't know how different would my attempt be until I do it.  I can enter a dream and communicate with the person in question. I have tried this with Brother Menik before... that's how we started to organize the Starlight Company and the Orc Orphanage." she explains. 

She takes a deep breath. "....We could kill some time to be sure he's sleeping when I try. I can't stay up for long though... you know, Lady of Dreams and all that" she simply warns him intently.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

Ulysesn stares at Latana as if wondering what she was feeling or perhaps had to say for a moment or two while waiting on *Mammon*.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stares at Latana as if wondering what she was feeling or perhaps had to say for a moment or two while waiting on *Mammon*.



Lantana smiles politely smoothly fitting into the banquet clearly comfortable in the more formal settings.  "Master Mammon, is it?  How have you been finding the tournament so far?  I haven't really had time to talk with many of the other groups, are you a professional gladiator?"

((Don't have a picture at work))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> The monk waves lazily as she sits at a table, rolling a set of red garnet dice on it, seemingly only to listen to the clattering noise.  She brushes her dark hair out of her face and looks at the trio with her grey eyes, "Hey *Mouse, Princess*.  What's up?" her gaze lingers on *Mammon*, but she shakes her head, picking up the dice again and rolling them.  "What's with the ol' Turtle?"



"Well, we were just told he might need to be in our group for the next part of the tournament. I saw him fight and... well, I have no doubt he will handle his own. He has something like Charlie... but in four legs. Charlie has four arms." the girls explains. "Anyway... Yuki, Mammon. Mammon,  Yuki" she presents them.


----------



## kluang (Feb 11, 2015)

Zozaria looks at the Arena Master Crispus approaches Tassara and whomever is with her, escorting Mammon with him. "Seems we're gonna get another member ti\o our group. A blond half elf in green..."

"A Ranger?" ask Rus who seems to be enjoying her time with Zozaria with her head tilted and his shoulder. 

"Just because he wears green, doesn't mean he's a ranger. Probably a druid."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "You... have attempted?"  she's lost at words for a brief moment, impressed. "I did not know you could do that.  I don't know how different would my attempt be until I do it.  I can enter a dream and communicate with the person in question. I have tried this with Brother Menik before... that's how we started to organize the Starlight Company and the Orc Orphanage." she explains.
> 
> She takes a deep breath. "....We could kill some time to be sure he's sleeping when I try. I can't stay up for long though... you know, Lady of Dreams and all that" she simply warns him intently.



"I suppose there's a few things about me you don't know," he says quietly, looking up at the ceiling then. "Yes. Some Elves have a very strong affinity for dreams and the astral. It doesn't erase the fact that I might also have a bit of drow blood," he mutters, a bit more bite to his voice than he typically let bleed through. "...pardon. It's your call in the end. What do you want to do in the meantime?" He pauses as he closes his eyes and relaxes in his seat again, clearing his throat. "Dance?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

"I wasn't aware elves had such affinity, let alone drows" she says intrigued "...I never asked Brother Menik" 


She smiles looking down at his offering for a dance. "Well, if you don't mind getting stepped on..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Well, we were just told he might need to be in our group for the next part of the tournament. I saw him fight and... well, I have no doubt he will handle his own. He has something like Charlie... but in four legs. Charlie has four arms." the girls explains. "Anyway... Yuki, Mammon. Mammon,  Yuki" she presents them.



"Well hey Mammon.  Saw your fight, looked amazing." she gives a lopsided grin, "I don't know if you'll like it here with us, gets pretty crazy, and there's a lot of times we don't get along.  Like one big murderous family." she laughs to herself, pulling out a third die, beaten, bloodstained, but still alive and stacking the three dice on top of each other.  "I think you'll be welcome though, if you can get along with all the crazy." she grins wider at the man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

kluang said:


> Zozaria looks at the Arena Master Crispus approaches Tassara and whomever is with her, escorting Mammon with him. "Seems we're gonna get another member ti\o our group. A blond half elf in green..."
> 
> "A Ranger?" ask Rus who seems to be enjoying her time with Zozaria with her head tilted and his shoulder.
> 
> "Just because he wears green, doesn't mean he's a ranger. Probably a druid."



Ulysesn begins staring a hole in Zozaria's head.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I wasn't aware elves had such affinity, let alone drows" she says intrigued "...I never asked Brother Menik"
> 
> 
> She smiles looking down at his offering for a dance. "Well, if you don't mind getting stepped on..."



There's a slight glint in his eyes as she says that, giving way to pride. "Nature, learning, magic, reconnaissance, combat...Elves can be very flighty or exclusive, but our skills and strengths are varied." He's about to move to stand, and perhaps reply to her again, but the others then enter, spearheaded by Zozario. Hayao just barely resist the urge to roll his eyes, but stands, bowing to Mammon. 

"So you are Mammon. This one is Hayao Blizzard-born. Try to be alert if you're to fight with us."

​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

((Working on EXP and moving forward stuff, will post eventually))

For reference this is the picture I'm using for Lantana:
[img=https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3125/2618349356_1c7dac2655.jpg]https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3125/2618349356_1c7dac2655.jpg[/img]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _EXP and Gold gains_ 





```
Player            Character           Total Exp Next Level  Gained Exp  New Total  Gold Gain
Unlosing Ranger   Ulysesn Rens'hk     75779     105000      9600        85379      1580
Vergil            Duncan McAlistar    70964     71000       9600        80564      5346
Soulnova          Sister Tassara      74094     105000      4800        78894      4374+1458(Max)
Nicodemus         Drell D'Harron      71783     105000      9600        81383      6075
Kuno              Kaylee              73640     105000      4800        78440      4617
Crossbow          Troyce DePrivo      70640     71000       6400        77040      5832
Hidden Nin        Hayao Blizzard-born 66015     71000       9600        75615      2187+2187(Rin)
Captain Obvious   Yuki                74120     105000      9600        83720      2795
Muk               Annie               56500     71000       0           56500      32000
Baroxio           Mammon              50000     71000       19200       69200      4860
kluang            Zozaria Zanarkand   50000     71000       12800       62800      6804
```


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2015)

Wondering why the group was gathering together, Kaylee approaches and catches *Zozoria*'s remark about clothing.  "Now why would you think that would mean a druid?"  She arches an eyebrow then laughs before turning toward *Mammon*.  "Why do I feel like I've met you before?"  She tilts her head and shrugs.  "I'm Kaylee."  She grins at him and waves slightly.  "So what kind of meeting did I miss?"  She looks at *Tassara* and *Hayao*.

Kaylee...you've met her before.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




Without the elf ears.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2015)

At some point during the evening the brackets are announced (odds wouldn't be part of this, included for Muk's reference):


*Spoiler*: _Brackets_ 




6 brackets of 4 teams, 2 rounds each, 6 teams compeating in the finals.
(A fights B, C fights D

Group name (average excitement from qualifying round, line): Brief Description
Bracket 1:
A - Dream Walkers (20,+20): A party of adventureres accused of murder and worse hoping to prove themselves before the Valiant
B - Argent Corp (7,+480): A Mercenary group from Eomr, struggled heavily in the qualifying rounds.
C - N7 (19,+0): A few humans with strange creatures and strange magics
D - -BYE-

Bracket 2:
A - Flame Commandos (23,+800): A group of fire-mages of various techniques.  Did well in qualifying matches (this is not Monte's group).
B - The Twins (63,+2): A pair of imps that humiliated their opponents in their qualifying rounds.
C - Elemental Fist (24,+0): 4 monks trained in elemental styles (the stoic monk is a member of this group).
D - -BYE-

Bracket 3:
A - The Reaching Hand (16,+130): A group of conjurors that fight with long-lasting summoned creatures.
B - Rangers of Power (17,+80): A group of multicolored suited warriors specialized in acrobatic melee.
C - Alchemists of Gminth (19,+95): A group of gnome alchemists, did well in the prelims but considered a poor matchup.
D - Batriders of Ro (12,+95): A group of halfings riding giant bats, did poorly in prelims but considered a favorable matchup.

Bracket 4:
A - Knights of Iron (19, +60): A group of heavily armored infantry.
B - Whistling Arrows (12,+150): A group of archers.
C - The Silver Blades (20, +0): A group of agile skirmishers. (Eduardo's group)
D - -BYE-

Bracket 5:
A - The Fallen (5,+210): A lone paladin with mixed reputation.
B - The Dream Stompers (22,+40): A varied group of mercenaries/brigands known for odd jobs in Southeast Ylati
C - The Cutters (29,+90): A group of insane fighters (the "gardener" is in this group).
D - The Ragers Rangers (28,+97): A professional gladitorial group.

Bracket 6:
A - Dark Crawlers (11,+30): A large group of Underdark Halflings and Hiders (Halfling Driders, which are totally a thing now)
B - The Seers (7,+275): A group of oracles and monks (the gem-covered Oracle is in this group)
C - Bloodragers (31,+0): A group of barbarians with magical powers.
D - -BYE-


((I'm using a simplified line where a "+X" means a bet of 100gp will win a profit of X gold, so +100 is even odds, higher is better payout but probably is considered less likely to win.  You can bet in any amount though.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

Tassara looks back at Kaylee. "Well, not exactly a meeting. Ulysesn came by to tell me the main prize is a Wish. He asked me if we could use it to bring Makenna back. I believe there are other requirements for that, but it would be a first step and I don't see a reason not to... Also, I was helping Hayao find his liege... his young lord, remember? Seems like he is in Naisrep Empire alive but hurt... I was going to try to enter his dream and talk to him directly, but I wanted to make sure he was sleep by then and decided to wait around a little."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2015)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks about about what Tassara said.  "Well...about the Wish..."  She bites her bottom lip and shakes her head.  "We have to win it first.  I think after that things should be discussed with the entire party not just one person wanting and getting.  We also have a lot of other things going on too..."  The druid grins.  "Not time to think about that stuff.  We made it through the first round but we have a few more that are going to be a lot tougher."  She runs her hand through her hair and looks around.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ironwall examines the drawing and seems to approve, "this concept seems workable as a template.  I will focus my improvements on strengthening my form offensively and defensively."



"Ah, sounds awesome big guy." she grins widely, moving a table next to the golem, and sitting there for a while with him.

(Which is where she was when the others found her.  )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks about about what Tassara said.  "Well...about the Wish..."  She bites her bottom lip and shakes her head.  "We have to win it first.  I think after that things should be discussed with the entire party not just one person wanting and getting.  We also have a lot of other things going on too..."  The druid grins.


"The way you put such a wish... is very troubling."
Spells for the tournaments

*Spoiler*: __ 



level 1
Resist energy
Gravitybow
hawkeye
level 2
Primal instinct
Windwall
Dispel Fog


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

"Not only that Uly, but you should think of what Makenna would want."  Kaylee crosses her arms and shrugs.  "I'm sorry to sound so harsh but with out knowing that you don't know where she is or if she wants to come back.  Nobody should make such large decisions _for_ other people."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2015)

"Wanting and getting?" Tassara does a double take on Kaylee. "This is Makenna's life..." she frowns as if she still could not believe her ears "The Steward killed her... *we owe her that much*. Drell already gave up power once to bring you back to life in the dream..."  Tassara reminds her.

"What else do you have in mind?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Not only that Uly, but you should think of what Makenna would want."  Kaylee crosses her arms and shrugs.  "I'm sorry to sound so harsh but with out knowing that you don't know where she is or if she wants to come back.  Nobody should make such large decisions _for_ other people."


"Yuki promised, Drell promised to help me bring her back, Tassara agreed, Hayao agreed. Troyce went to great lengths to keep his mother alive and would no doubt still go to great lengths if she died. Duncan wouldn't agree with that if it came down to you. 

The only way to know if she wants to come back is to try. Or are you saying you'd leave any of us for dead if we died Kaylee because it's such a large decision, because it's 'meant to be'?  To deny someone the chance for their dreams and answers before they die after they saved you and tried to save everyone else before dying a brutal death is harsh. Are you saying Makenna doesn't deserve such a chance?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2015)

Annie is spreading her bets with a little hedging so she isn't losing everything.


*Spoiler*: __ 




all values in gold

bracket 1:
a - 5k
b - 1k
c - 1k

bracket 2:
a - 1k
b - 3k
c - 1k

bracket 3:
a - 1k
b - 3k
c - 2k
d - 2k

bracket 4:
a - 2k
b - 1k
c - 1k

bracket 5:
a - 1k
b - 2k
c - 2k
d - 2k

bracket 6:
a - 2k
b - 1k
c - 1k


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

"Exactly.  As far as I am concerned the Wish should go to Drell for bringing both myself and Ulysesn back and sacrificing his dreams."  Kaylee turns toward Tassara.  "Makenna is a Soul..."  The druid looks a bit troubled at the statement for some reason but continues.  "She may have already come back.  Would it be fair to rip her out of the life she may have begun again?  If she is reborn, would you rip the soul of a child out of their parents arms?  I understand she was killed.  But don't you, someone who worships a god, believe that the gods have a plan for souls?  That she may have played the part she was meant to play and has gone on to do other things?"  Kaylee scowls at the cleric.  "Do we have the right to assume she is just sitting somewhere waiting for us to bring her back?  What right do we have to dictate that?"  Tears of frustration are sparkling in her eyes.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2015)

"Because as far as i know... a soul must be willing to return for True Resurection to work. No one is brought back against their will" Tassara explains calmly but firmly "We owe Makenna at least to look into it to try... and you *both * additionally owe Drell your lives. They are two different debts to be paid..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Because as far as i know... a soul must be willing to return for True Resurection to work. No one is brought back against their will" Tassara explains calmly but firmly "We owe Makenna at least to look into it to try... and you *both * additionally owe Drell your lives. They are two different debts to be paid..."



"Troyce and I helped Drell during that bugbear encounter. I'm still repaying my debt to him of course, but we owe Makenna far more than that. Every single one of us may have died there if not for her."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

"I will give my vote and anything else to Drell."  Kaylee says and sighs.  "But I'm sorry Tassy.  You know the things I do.  What I deal with."  The druid shakes her head.  "Unless I hear Makenna say to bring her back, I can't be a part of it.  I entered the fire.  I spoke to the creatures."  Putting her hands on her hips she narrows her eyes.  "Those promise that were made to you were not made by me.  No one has asked my opinion and now I am giving it."  Running a hand through her hair in frustration she shakes her head.  

"No one would have died if no one had interfered.  I didn't ask for anyone to get involved.  Then you shot the guard Ulysesn.  Is that what this is about?  Guilt?"  She breathes deeply calming herself.  "This road is dangerous.  A wonderful woman was killed.  It is horrible, I'm sorry but I will not stand here and allow people to possibly destroy another's life."  She points a finger at him.  "Did I ever tell you what I was told when I went into the fire?  No?  Why?  Because it would devastate you.  But do you want to know now?  Those fire elementals were there because it was like home until her very essence was _gone_.  *Gone*.  Do you hear me?"  With that Kaylee makes a disgusted noise and turns and walks away.  "Do what you want."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

Seeing and hearing all the commotion, Yuki takes the dice back into her hand and sets them in a pocket of her kimono.  "I don't need this shit tonight." she steps twice before transforming into an eight foot tall.  She stands behind Kaylee just before the druid walked away, letting off a loud, echoing laugh before following Kaylee away.












Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2015)

Duncan has been sitting with an ale, watching somewhat wide eyed at the argument and watches Kaylee walk off.

He turns to Zozo and looks at his drink.

"I should probably follow her shouldn't I?" he says. He turns to Ulysesn

"I'm no gettin involved....but it has been a month now mate....maybe ye should move on....though I couldn't let Kaylee go. I'd go to any lengths te bring her back - but how far ye want te go is up te you. I gotta say though....ye've been lettin this get te ye too much. Yer startin te act strange and I reckon ye've no made peace with it. Though it's up te ye if ye want te or not."

Duncan takes a swig of his ale and shrugs his shoulders.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan has been sitting with an ale, watching somewhat wide eyed at the argument and watches Kaylee walk off.
> 
> He turns to Zozo and looks at his drink.
> 
> ...


"I'll make my peace once I find out... I owe her that debt. Afterlife or not."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Because as far as i know... a soul must be willing to return for True Resurection to work. No one is brought back against their will" Tassara explains calmly but firmly "We owe Makenna at least to look into it to try... and you *both * additionally owe Drell your lives. They are two different debts to be paid..."



((Just a quick OOC comment here, this is correct.  I'm not aware of any 'raise dead' type magics that don't require a willing target.  Granted I won't preclude the possibility of an evil version existing  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2015)

Drell gathers up her money and finds Annie, wherever she is at the party.

"Annie," she says, approaching the woman with a nod. "I understand you've taken to betting on the matches. I was wondering if you'd be willing to put a few of my funds towards the same purpose." She holds up a bag which contains all of her money (14,177.5 gp). "I'd like to bet this all on our own team. It should earn 2,835.5 gp. You, of course would earn ten percent of that for your help. Is this agreeable?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

The Elf listens for a little bit, staring up at the ceiling for a little while. "Tassara is correct," he murmurs first, bringing his gaze back down. Hayao waves a hand. "Let them go. If Makenna doesn't want to be brought back, so be it. We owe it to her to try. With her defiant nature, Kaylee wouldn't have submitted to the Steward's punishments once caught, the situation would have escalated, and she would be in Makenna's situation right now. And we'd do everything in our power to bring her back if it was the case. If she doesn't want it? So be it. But I've had enough of letting demons from the ninth circle of hell free and slaughtering hunters to liberate their wyverns. Some matters require commitment. This is one such situation."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuki's ears twitch as she listens, a snarl slowly appears on her face.  She stops in her tracks and growls, she turns around and throws her die at Hayao, pelting the elf with the simple toy, she drops onto all fours and catches up to Kaylee, "We leave?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

Pausing for a moment, Kaylee looks down at Yuki then back at the group that had been their companions.  "We leave."  She nods at the monk.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

He catches the dice without batting an eye...pauses. And then slowly sets them down on the table.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Pausing for a moment, Kaylee looks down at Yuki then back at the group that had been their companions.  "We leave."  She nods at the monk.



Yuki seems honestly upset, "Never said that we must compete with _them._  They will pull punches." she looks up and huffs at the druid, "I have no bond now, Hayao does not show how he feels, I do not know how he feels...But he does not give Kaylee the respect she deserves, he deserves no respect from me.  The dice of life are rolling, and I'm hoping for them to be loaded.  The cards are being shuffled, and we are waiting for our hands." she sneezes, "No matter what we do, it will be best.  We could leave and become criminal, or wait it out with_ Dreamwalkers_..." she spits the name, "Or we could be transferred."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

Running a hand through Yuki's fur Kaylee nods.  Glancing back with a sad look on her face she shakes her head.  "We will finish the competition with them if only because we promised the courts.  After that I do not see why we should travel with those that don't respect the opinions or beliefs of others."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2015)

Tassara doesn't say a word as she watches in silence as Kaylee walks out with Yuki and Duncan. She stares at their direction after they are gone.

"I cannot believe this" she murmurs, mostly to herself.  "I'm afraid I really need a drink" she says blankly as she sits down with a heavy sigh.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

"Dissonance breeds dissonance," Hayao says simply, and stands. "I'm retiring for the night," he adds, waves a hand over his shoulder, and then does just that.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2015)

Tassara looks at Hayao stand up and leave. "I'll check for your liege. Is there anything I should tell him to get him to trust me? To open up with information?" she reminds him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

"...tell him that if he hasn't continued his horseback riding lessons in Naisrep of all places, there will be trouble when Hayao finally finds him. I'm sure he'll understand. If he suppresses the urge to roll his eyes, you'll know you have the right boy." He pauses where he is, turning back towards her. "And Tassara?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2015)

"Yes?" she asks intently.


----------



## kluang (Feb 12, 2015)

> Tassara doesn't say a word as she watches in silence as Kaylee walks out with Yuki and Duncan. She stares at their direction after they are gone.
> 
> "I cannot believe this she murmurs, mostly to herself. "I'm afraid I really need a drink" she says blankly as she sits down with a heavy sigh.



Zozaria gulps down his drink. He looks at his empty mug. He's not gonna get involve in this conflict. He decides when the times come, he will follow his heart and flow. Until then, he don't give a crap. "See ya'all tomorrow. Come Rus, my bed need a little warming."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

"_Thank you_," he says softly, then truly depart.


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell gathers up her money and finds Annie, wherever she is at the party.
> 
> "Annie," she says, approaching the woman with a nod. "I understand you've taken to betting on the matches. I was wondering if you'd be willing to put a few of my funds towards the same purpose." She holds up a bag which contains all of her money (14,177.5 gp). "I'd like to bet this all on our own team. It should earn 2,835.5 gp. You, of course would earn ten percent of that for your help. Is this agreeable?"



"Certainly my dear," Annie replies and puts the money on betting on team Dreamwalkers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

Ulysesn looks around with a sigh
"Well that probably went well as it could have. Tassara, I don't know where to get the spell TR, but can you help find someone who can while we fight in the tournament. I'll do everything I will possibly be able to do on my end... Is there anything I can do to help you all?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks around with a sigh
> "Well that probably went well as it could have. Tassara, I don't know where to get the spell TR, but can you help find someone who can while we fight in the tournament. I'll do everything I will possibly be able to do on my end... Is there anything I can do to help you all?"



"I really don't know..." she massages her temples "Makenna was a mystery for us all even before she died. We would need to contact someone high on the hierarchy of her god to see if they have a powerful enough Cleric to cast it... and the spell it won't come cheap... or have time to deal with us. If any perhaps they can give insight on her nature"

"I would ask Drell for help, but she has other things in mind..." she shakes her head "Look...it is late. I need to go to sleep and try to find Hayao's liege. We can talk about this further in the morning and after we fight"


Tassara stands up and goes to her room. She falls face first into the pillow and sighs heavily. "I really wanted to dance" her voice is muffled by the pillow. She turns up, makes her nighthly prayers and enters the Dream State to try to enter the boy's dream.

"Hojo Toyatomi"  She tries to visualize  a young man, of middling height, with a faint, yet distinct scar below his left eye. He wears spectacles. Short, black hair, thin for his age. 

Will Save DC 26 as Scrying

If she is able to enter his dream she will present herself and tell him Hayao is looking for him, relaying his message about his horse lessons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

"I see." Ulysesn nods
"I'm going to go find *Nissa *and make sure everyone gets to sleep safely."
Ulysesn leaves


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2015)

Muk said:


> "Certainly my dear," Annie replies and puts the money on betting on team Dreamwalkers.



"Wonderful," Drell says, satisfied. She actually allows herself a small smile as she returns to her room.

"It's almost as if something around here can actually go smoothly for once. I've forgotten what its like to interact with buisness people, so direct and to the point."

When she reaches her room she begins writing in her journal for the first time in a while, detailing the events that have transpired since her last entry.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Running a hand through Yuki's fur Kaylee nods.  Glancing back with a sad look on her face she shakes her head.  "We will finish the competition with them if only because we promised the courts.  After that I do not see why we should travel with those that don't respect the opinions or beliefs of others."



Yuki nods, fur bristling, "We travel alone, you, Duncan, me.  We protect the wilds, we help Duncan with his goals as well." her nails lightly clicking on the floor as she walks.  "You deserve more respect than to tell you to leave when your views don't match." she huffs, "I wanted to leave anyway, Hayao and Tassara are not worth the abuse we put up with, our views neutered because of our wilds upbringing."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

A clear, calm voice cuts in after her comment.

"You weren't told to leave. You left of your own volition." Hayao emerges from around a corner to join them. "Quickly becoming a recurring theme, though there's a lot to be said for freedom of movement." He had his hands stored behind his back as he moved towards them, still in his shozuku. "May I join this rapt discussion, ladies?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2015)

Duncan follows Hayao and listens in on their conversation

"Aye, I think we need te talk things through"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

"Get closer, and I will do something rash." Yuki rises onto her back legs again, "I don't know little elf.  There might not be much to discuss.  You always seem to have _the right thing to say_ though." her words dripping with sarcasm, "'Letting demons from the ninth circle of hell free and slaughtering hunters to liberate their wyverns.' I believe is what you said before we were out of hearing range?  Maybe, just maybe _we _are such demons ourselves."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

Again Kaylee runs a comforting hand through Yuki's fur.  "We must wait until the tournament is over.  After that we will see what needs to be done."  Pausing in her steps at hearing Hayao's voice, Kaylee slowly turns around.  

Crossing her arms she raises an eyebrow.  "Are you here to lecture us on our beliefs and goals?  If that is the case then no."  She taps her foot.  "If it is something else then what is it?  Didn't think you wanted to associate with...what was it?  Demons from the ninth circle of hell."





((She was still close enough to hear and with the high perception roll.  She is angry but sort of willing to talk.  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

"...of course, Yuki." His expression flattens as he stops a polite distance. "I wasn't raised to say the right things. I was raised to speak my mind. Those were your actions. We've stood beside you despite them. It's...what allies do." He removes his glasses, pulling out a small rag to take to the lenses. "And if you happened to be such demons, what do you think would be my reaction?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

"You would cut us down of course.  It is of your order to do so."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

"You would kill us.  How am I to know that that isn't the reason you are here?"  Kaylee places a restraining hand on Yuki.  "It seems that anything that happens most of the party is quick to blame me.  That isn't standing by your ally.  Standing by your ally is believing in them, that would be supporting and helping them."  She glares at the elf.  "Why would I stay here and continue to suffer such abuse?  Just because your views aren't the same as mine doesn't mean mine are bad.  All of you need to stop acting as if your better or more important."  She huffs angrily.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2015)

Duncan interjects, "I think Hayao was referring te Blackrose more than ye hon"

"I would say that more discussion is needed and as leaders ye need te ask around a bit. As a person of the wildes neither Yuki nor Kaylee are really goin te follow a strict rule or absolute leadership. Neither me."

"Shouldn't Tassy be here?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

Her angry breathing slowly stabilizes with Kaylee's hand, eyes flickering to Duncan as he speaks, she snarls, showing her fanged teeth, she doesn't say another word until spoken to again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

"No sooner than I'd fell the undead at your heels, no sooner than I'd slain Blackrose," he begins, placing his glasses back on as he blinked tentatively. He waits a moment, examining them each in silence before  he rubs at his jaw."If had the chance to do one thing differently in that city, before the riots. I would still have done my part in distracting that gnome from his shop." He cants his head. "Neutered. That is...an interesting word. What does the word neutered mean to you both?" He nods to Kaylee, shrugging his shoulders a touch before looking towards the sky. "I don't believe my views are 'better' or yours to be inherently 'worse' Kaylee. Did I speak hastily before? Yes. I resent this situation, in many ways. Does that mean I support you any less? No. You both know I am not one for sugarcoating, bells, or whistles. I will not posture and hypothesize when it doesn't sit well with me. I may not agree, or even approve of what you may do at times. That is to be expected, and cannot be helped. That is my nature, not something that can be erased. Yes? But that does not diminish the lengths I would go to in order to see you safe or flourish. If I hold my head high, it can only be due to my pride in calling you both allies, rather than how high I sit by myself." He motions to Duncan. "I understand neither of you will submit to a strict military code, and that your values are wholly different. But neither of us are evil in nature. Our paths are not irreconcilable."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see." Ulysesn nods
> "I'm going to go find *Nissa *and make sure everyone gets to sleep safely."
> Ulysesn leaves


Ulysesn is back where he lasts remember Nissa being
"Nissa you're still in the wine glass? How long have you been drinking... can you even get out?"
Ulysesn assists Nissa out of the glass


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "No sooner than I'd fell the undead at your heels, no sooner than I'd slain Blackrose," he begins, placing his glasses back on as he blinked tentatively. He waits a moment, examining them each in silence before  he rubs at his jaw."If had the chance to do one thing differently in that city, before the riots. I would still have done my part in distracting that gnome from his shop." He cants his head. "Neutered. That is...an interesting word. What does the word neutered mean to you both?" He nods to Kaylee, shrugging his shoulders a touch before looking towards the sky. "I don't believe my views are 'better' or yours to be inherently 'worse' Kaylee. Did I speak hastily before? Yes. I resent this situation, in many ways. Does that mean I support you any less? No. You both know I am not one for sugarcoating, bells, or whistles. I will not posture and hypothesize when it doesn't sit well with me. I may not agree, or even approve of what you may do at times. That is to be expected, and cannot be helped. That is my nature, not something that can be erased. Yes? But that does not diminish the lengths I would go to in order to see you safe or flourish. If I hold my head high, it can only be due to my pride in calling you both allies, rather than how high I sit by myself." He motions to Duncan. "I understand neither of you will submit to a strict military code, and that your values are wholly different. But neither of us are evil in nature. Our paths are not irreconcilable."


Sense Motive:  Does he truly mean what he says?
Roll(1d20)+26:
4,+26
Total:30

"Neutered?  That would mean abandoning our beliefs and goals for our futures.  To be expected to behave, act, and believe exactly what the rest of you want us to."  She glares at him.  "That is exactly what is happening.  For the most part, up until these charges, I would never have thought that.  Now everyone was so quick to place the blame.  I would have done anything for all of you and yet only a few are willing to listen let alone help Yuki or I with the things we want to protect."

"Like Duncan said, we are from the Wildes.  Are suppose we are to quickly forget that and allow the pain and suffering of its creatures?  Are we suppose to be happy about sitting locked in rooms?"  She again starts tapping her foot. 

After flinching slightly Kaylee's arm quickly waves to the side as if she is pushing something away.  "I've lived through things you can't even imagine and yet my opinions are brushed off as if they don't matter.  Why?  Why am I suppose to just accept that?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

He listens silently again nodding faintly now and again as he rubbed at the tip of his ear idly. "I was not born in a cage. I don't accept this anymore than you do. But that isn't our choice to make; the law is the law. Which is why I believe we must see eye to eye if such as this is to be avoided again. There are ways to accomplish your goals. But where you can be a hammer towards the task, others can act as the surgeon's scalpel."

He takes a seat then, be it in a chair, on a log, on a table, counter, or a rock or fence, wherever he'd found them. The elf still relaxed, body language oddly open for his part. He draped his arms over his knees. "Where I am from, truly from. My Elven heritage, those forests, far north, pearls in the mountains. The cherry blossoms...they rarely bloom. When I was born, a terrible snowstorm heralded my birth. And when the sun returned after the blizzard, they began to blossom. It was thought to be a good sign." He massaged his throat with his finger slowly, closing his eyes. "The first day I tried to ride Shōgo, he threw me off no less than 300 times. He became...one of my best friends afterward." He opens his eyes, staring back at her, lacking hostility, but still packing a resoluteness. "Do you know why I can see in the dark? Most elves cannot. I have drow blood in me. And for that, I was ostracized and cast out of my community. It is why I owe my loyalty to a young man who's father I could have fathered. I know what it is like to be cast out. It's obviously not favorable. And I do not want that for you. But if you can't recognize when you have wronged, you'll never be able to learn from your mistakes. I do not disagree with what you want. But there is more than one way to try and attain what you are after. Tassara and I have made great compromises for example. Do you believe that we have to embrace your viewpoints in order to accept them? What is it you think we'd turn our backs on you to avoid?"

He's being honest, though cautious in how he speaks.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuki growls, "Stop being so level headed, I'm trying to be mad at you!  Drow blood doesn't matter, I know you were ostracized, hated because of it, you became stronger from it and pledged loyalty to that young man.  You act like drows are so disgusting, we lived in the wilds, we have seen creatures that come only from your nightmares.  You are no monster like drow are, despite acting like one sometimes." her posture becomes more slouched, more like the chaos monk as she steps away from Kaylee's calming hand.  

"We just have different ways to go about it.  I don't know about Kaylee, but I don't expect you to embrace our viewpoints or ways of doing things, but I'm getting sick of being lectured for defending my views and actions.  Every bloody time Hayao.  You and Tassara both.  You may turn your backs, but every time you turn back around, we are punished because apparently it isn't correct.  It isn't proper, It-it..." tears well up in her eyes as she shifts back into her human form, "It isn't RIGHT!" her voice cracks, ?We don't do that to you whenever we do what you guys want.  Ulysesn tends to get his way a lot, doesn't he?  I can't remember anything before we fought that fish during the beer run.  But all I've seen since then is that bastard getting his way.  You never ask us.  You...you...you just ignore how malicious he's been.  He started blaming everything on 'the monk' to Malcabeth.  He's been purposely antagonizing me until I finally lost my patience and struck out.  You can only go so long before it starts eating at you.?

?Don't even excuse it with 'his wife died.' Because y'know what, as I said before her death plays on repeat every time I close my eyes.  That hammer smashed her skull because I couldn't get her out in time.  I'm sorry Hayao, but you can't excuse it.  I don't know what kind of vendetta he has against me, but it's going too far.?

?All I want from all this, is to not get a long, drawn out lecture every time we try to defend what we stand for.  Like if I were to sit here and insult your Order, you would defend yourself, physically if it got that far.  Now imagine...what if we were to lecture you on defending all that.  That's how we've been feeling.? she crosses her arms, leaning most of her weight on one foot.  She decides to bring up something else that was bugging her.


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 




?You're cold, you and I never seem to have the same views, how well do we seem to get along?  I wonder sometimes if you even care for me, that it's all a big lie because of how I feel about _you_.  If you do care, you rarely show it at all.  I knocked on that door, I came to you, and yet...you never came out until something that you benefited from was hung in your lap, correct?  I saw you come out to talk to Tassara.  I had been begging you, and you refused to even simply acknowledge me.?


 her words are biting, full of passion, even to the others that can't understand it.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

"Stop speaking a language I can't understand!"  Kaylee snaps at her friend.  "I want to agree with everything you are saying but I won't agree to something I can't understand!"  She stomps her foot to emphasize her point.

Turning toward the elf she begins another tirade.   "I never asked you to embrace them.  I only ask that the bunch of you accept them.  Understand that somethings are life and death important to other people."  She begins to pace a bit.  "For a time, all my living memories were of The Wildes, of the creatures in it.  Of what they, what we had to do to survive.  So when you see someone slaughtering the creatures you care for you don't just stand and do nothing.  Would you allow your order to be slaughtered when you could do something about it?  Did I want to kill them?  No.  But that was taken out of my hands."  Kaylee throws her arms up in frustration.

"Then after we came out of the well it was worse.  I have these...these...things..."  She waves her hands around them at what seems to be nothing.  "Taunting and tormenting me.  Calling me things, doing things, that you can only imagine.  Working with the undead is a blessing that comes with a heavy curse."  Kaylee pauses as a breeze pushes against her, something acting as if it isn't happy.  

"The dream land...it got worse in there.  Remember what happened to me?  Remember me getting these scars?"  She runs her hand across her throat and her stomach then shoves her arms in his face.  "Not only were those spirits at my throat but I am finding out that my life has stretched out for longer than you or even I can fathom."  She rubs her ears mimicking Hayao.  "I am not an elf.  So what am I?  Where do I come from?  With all these things you want me to simply forget the things in my life that are set in stone?  To forget that my purpose is to protect The Wildes?"

"The prison I am talking about was that crude tomb that we reappeared in."  She keeps pacing, moving a bit faster.  "After all that was shown to me, most of my life essence drained from me, the forest was right there.  I couldn't stop Hayao.  Could you?  Could you stop yourself from going to the one thing that offered you comfort after all that hell?"  She shakes her head.  "I doubt it."

"The dwarf?  I knew the King, Hayao.  I had even met him before.  I had a right to speak with him.  That dwarf had gone delusional.  Yet when I was caught I was willing to pay for my crimes.  Everyone forgets that."  She pauses and stares at him and points her finger.  "Am I sorry that other people were harmed?  Of course.  But just because it is wrong doing in your eyes it doesn't mean it was wrong doing in mine."  Tears stream down her face as she begins to pace again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki growls, "Stop being so level headed, I'm trying to be mad at you!  Drow blood doesn't matter, I know you were ostracized, hated because of it, you became stronger from it and pledged loyalty to that young man.  You act like drows are so disgusting, we lived in the wilds, we have seen creatures that come only from your nightmares.  You are no monster like drow are, despite acting like one sometimes." her posture becomes more slouched, more like the chaos monk as she steps away from Kaylee's calming hand.
> 
> "We just have different ways to go about it.  I don't know about Kaylee, but I don't expect you to embrace our viewpoints or ways of doing things, but I'm getting sick of being lectured for defending my views and actions.  Every bloody time Hayao.  You and Tassara both.  You may turn your backs, but every time you turn back around, we are punished because apparently it isn't correct.  It isn't proper, It-it..." tears well up in her eyes as she shifts back into her human form, "It isn't RIGHT!" her voice cracks, We don't do that to you whenever we do what you guys want.  Ulysesn tends to get his way a lot, doesn't he?  I can't remember anything before we fought that fish during the beer run.  But all I've seen since then is that bastard getting his way.  You never ask us.  You...you...you just ignore how malicious he's been.  He started blaming everything on 'the monk' to Malcabeth.  He's been purposely antagonizing me until I finally lost my patience and struck out.  You can only go so long before it starts eating at you.
> 
> ...





Kuno said:


> "Stop speaking a language I can't understand!"  Kaylee snaps at her friend.  "I want to agree with everything you are saying but I won't agree to something I can't understand!"  She stomps her foot to emphasize her point.
> 
> Turning toward the elf she begins another tirade.   "I never asked you to embrace them.  I only ask that the bunch of you accept them.  Understand that somethings are life and death important to other people."  She begins to pace a bit.  "For a time, all my living memories were of The Wildes, of the creatures in it.  Of what they, what we had to do to survive.  So when you see someone slaughtering the creatures you care for you don't just stand and do nothing.  Would you allow your order to be slaughtered when you could do something about it?  Did I want to kill them?  No.  But that was taken out of my hands."  Kaylee throws her arms up in frustration.
> 
> ...



"I don't know any other way to be besides level headed, Yuki..." he says dryly, glancing up at Kaylee as she shows her scars so abruptly.  There's a strong look of irritation at any point Ulysesn draws mention, but he moderates his expression quickly enough. The samurai looks between them both for a very long time, blinking slowly before he sighs, running a hand through his hair. He pauses the gesture to scratch his head, and then nods. "A lot can be said for the empathy and sensitivity of ice or frost. It lacks." He rubs at his jaw then considering a bit longer. "I don't have _nightmares _about anything you've seen, which goes to speak volumes about how our goals align. I have been fighting abominations for too long for that to be the case," he points out firstly, before continuing. "You could insult my Order all you like. Will that change the situation it is in? No. But we are a group, whether we like it or not. We have to be unified in how we approach situations, at the very least. I will not purport to have more or less willpower than either of you in the situations you have outlined. I am far from perfect. I am mortal."

Then he seems to concentrate intently on the space just above Kaylee's head, then to the side of it, before looking back towards the pair. "You have an amazing lifeforce. Full of longevity, vibrancy, energy. So I will illustrate my thoughts thus. If you were to kill every single hunting party we came across from now until the day you died, however long that will be, it's unclear what the long lasting effects would be. But were you to say...spend the same amount of energy to create changes in the legislation, and ban or outlaw poaching? Cripple the economic advantages of it, or work to weaken their resources in keeping such animals? That would have a more long lasting effect. We have to choose our battles." He motions around them. "You're right. I don't possess the wisdom or judgement to say what is right, or wrong. All I know is how to think logically. Methodically. But we'll continue to end up in situations like this if we do not temper ourselves. There are shrewd ways of achieving your ends. Lying to have the poachers thrown in jail, following their party while they hunted to scare away any further game, anything."

He gestures vaguely with his hand, as if waving idly. "Lateral thinking. Neither of us wants something different. To see the Wildes preserved? Nature is in my blood. To see horrors of the supernatural destroyed? You both report seeing things that I could only fathom in nightmares. But we must exercise greater judgement. By and large I am not critical of how you conduct yourselves. I've never made mention of your necromatic practics; I trust them." He looks to Yuki. "I kept calm when you took on the blood of the kitsune. I don't believe it right or wrong; that is irrelevant! But it does not change the eyes on our backs. Criticism won't correct your actions, but I would not be here if I was content with you moving off on your owns, only to make the same mistakes again due to passion, and ending up as criminals. Can we at least agree that independent of moral standing, we have to be a bit more careful if we're to see our responsibilities, as well as personal aspirations complete?"


He closes his eyes.

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"...and if my nature wants the germ that grows, towering towards the heavens like the mountain pine, sheltering multitudes. I stand not high, that may be, but alone." He scratches his cheek, glancing to the side. "The heart wants what it wants, Yuki. You would know this better than I do. This is not the time to discuss that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She turns up, makes her nighthly prayers and enters the Dream State to try to enter the boy's dream.


He is not sleeping.  Whether just not yet, not this night, or some other reason Tassara cannot say.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is back where he lasts remember Nissa being
> "Nissa you're still in the wine glass? How long have you been drinking... can you even get out?"
> Ulysesn assists Nissa out of the glass



Nissa giggles from the glass shouting, "hey Uly!"  She gestures broadly at him rocking the glass announcing to the random people gathered, "Uly's got a huuuuge crossbow, fires it like, thousands of bolts pinpgpingpingpingping and all the monsters die."  Some of those gathered chuckle politely while others look at Ulysesn appraisingly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki looks at the ground, then to Hayao again, she steps forward, holding his face just in front of his ears and pushing his glasses down to look at him eye-to-eye.


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



“Look at me when you're talking to me.  Now is the _is_ the time to talk about it, Hayao.  Talk to me about it, please.  I need to know it straight, if you truly care, don't be afraid of letting others know.”




She takes her hands off of him, and sets them on her side, “Kaylee...” she looks back at the druid, clicking her teeth, “Dammit I hate how level headed he is...I-I don't even have a comeback this time.” she aggressively scratches her head before turning back around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa giggles from the glass shouting, "hey Uly!"  She gestures broadly at him rocking the glass announcing to the random people gathered, "Uly's got a huuuuge crossbow, fires it like, thousands of bolts pinpgpingpingpingping and all the monsters die."  Some of those gathered chuckle politely while others look at Ulysesn appraisingly.


Ulysesn blushes a bit and rubs the back of his head
"Oh it's not much compared to your talent with magic Nissa. I'd have probably died without you there all those times."
Ulysesn decides to stay here for a while it's rather stressful with the group right now. 
"I'm glad you still know how to have fun Nissa. 
How does a drinking contest with everyone here, sounds fun right?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2015)

_"mmhghr"_ Tassara turns on her sleep. She will sleep then and wait for the next day to try a scrying spell normaly.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

"I stand by what I said.  I never wanted to kill the hunters.  I just wanted them to stop."  Kaylee crosses her arms again.  "All I ask is that our opinions are respected just like everyone else's."  The druid glares at Yuki.  "There you guys go speaking things I don't understand again.  Gah...It's obvious you want time alone.  Come on Duncan."  She will head away from the pair, hoping Hayao understands that at least for the moment that Kaylee isn't leaving the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn blushes a bit and rubs the back of his head
> "Oh it's not much compared to your talent with magic Nissa. I'd have probably died without you there all those times."
> Ulysesn decides to stay here for a while it's rather stressful with the group right now.
> "I'm glad you still know how to have fun Nissa.
> How does a drinking contest with everyone here, sounds fun right?"



Nissa giggles, "too bad I don't have any boomy magic!  A lot of monsters just shrug off my spells."

A handful of the watchers accept, mostly larger men.  Nissa enthusiastically accepts as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

> Nissa giggles, "too bad I don't have any boomy magic! A lot of monsters just shrug off my spells."
> 
> A handful of the watchers accept, mostly larger men. Nissa enthusiastically accepts as well.


"I forgot to mention one of the basic rules, you have to be able to become drunk. Not much of a drinking contest otherwise~"
Ulysesn sits down
"So whose first and what drink?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I forgot to mention one of the basic rules, you have to be able to become drunk. Not much of a drinking contest otherwise~"
> Ulysesn sits down
> "So whose first and what drink?"



A very large half-orc snorts, and strides over to the bar before pulling a large bottle of some sort of whiskey from behind it.  Without a word he tips it up and upending it unceremoniously.

The night before, shortly after everyone else had gone to bed...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> A very large half-orc snorts, and strides over to the bar before pulling a large bottle of some sort of whiskey from behind it.  Without a word he tips it up and upending it unceremoniously.
> 
> The night before, shortly after everyone else had gone to bed...


Ulysesn whistles
"Big one aren't you. I feel like I'm being picked on haha."
Ulysesn rages for just a moment before doing the same with a bottle.(+2 con)
Fort: 1d20+21
2+21 = 23

1d20+21
9+21 = 30

1d20+21
16+21 = 37

1d20+21
6+21 = 27

1d20+21
19+21 = 40

Then stops the rage to rest a moment ( 2 rounds)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "I stand by what I said.  I never wanted to kill the hunters.  I just wanted them to stop."  Kaylee crosses her arms again.  "All I ask is that our opinions are respected just like everyone else's."  The druid glares at Yuki.  "There you guys go speaking things I don't understand again.  Gah...It's obvious you want time alone.  Come on Duncan."  She will head away from the pair, hoping Hayao understands that at least for the moment that Kaylee isn't leaving the group.


"It was good speaking to you Kaylee," he calls after her as she departs.


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks at the ground, then to Hayao again, she steps forward, holding his face just in front of his ears and pushing his glasses down to look at him eye-to-eye.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Draconic_
> ...



He clears his throat, standing. 
*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"I listened to your conversation with Rylen, outside my door...and there is some accuracy to what he says. There is...a lot of accuracy to what he's said." He stares back at her. "I'm not as level-headed as you think. And I'm...not incapable of feeling, or showing affection. That doesn't change how I've acted, however. I care for you, Yuki. But it's become readily clear to me we do not want the same type of love."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

Duncan nods, happy that some sort of progress was made.

"So what now babe? I know that's been buggin ye for a while - feel any better?" Duncan asks walking side by side with her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He clears his throat, standing.
> *Spoiler*: _Draconic_
> 
> 
> ...



She stares at the ground, then back up at him, she pulls his head down gently and warm lips press against his cold cheek before she steps away, "Yeah, it's obvious that scarred heart isn't for me.  Maybe after all this is said and done, give it another chance maybe?  I know I have to grow up more." she chuckles very softly, as if an attempt to lighten the mood.  "Fate and destiny have odd ways of working." she rubs the back of her head before turning away, "I'll always have feelings for you, and I hope something can get into that scarred heart...You know I'm always around to talk.  A-anyway..."

"I...I need to go sleep.  Good night...Hayao.  May the light of the Shimmering One smile upon you." she waves, as she steps away a single tear falls from her face.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

Looping her arm through Duncan's, Kaylee sighs.  "I don't know..."  She says softly and leads him away from the other pair.  "Let's just walk for a while."  Kaylee will just wander the town until they get tired then head back to their room.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

(( I'm going to move on a little to the next morning.... lots to do...))


Tassara wakes up early in the morning... she prays for her spells for the day, thanking The Coddler for a good night's rest. 



SPELLS FOR THE DAY



*Spoiler*: __ 






:: SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water
-Enhanced Diplomacy
-Guidance


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless*
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
Obscuring Mist
Obscuring Mist
Comprehend Language

lvl2
Resist Energy*
Resist Energy*
Spiritual Weapon
Spiritual Weapon (Merciful)
Spiritual Weapon (Merciful)
Touch of Mercy
Touch of Mercy
Hold Person
Hold Person



Lvl 3
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Dispel Magic
Dispel Magic
Searing Light  5d8 (Merciful)
Searing Light  5d8 (Merciful)
Resist energy Communal
RESIST ENERGY, COMMUNAL


Lvl 4
Divine power +3
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Sending
Sending
-Restoration
-Forceful Strike

lvl 5
-Angelic Aspect*
-Breath of Life
-Scrying
-Flame Strike (10d6) (Merciful)
-Flame Strike (10d6) (Merciful)
-Hymn of Mercy


:: sPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Durection

1
Entangle
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider*
Produce Flame
Obscuring Mist



2
Cat's Grace*
Bull's Strength*
Reduce Animal
Lesser Restoration
Lesser Restoration
Fog Cloud
-bear's endurance*

3
Call Lightning (Merciful)
Call Lightning (Merciful)
Greater Magic Fang*
Spike Growth
Spike Growth
Flaming Sphere

4
Flame Strike (Merciful)
Flame Strike (Merciful)
Ice Storm
-Stone Spikes
-Flaming Sphere Greater 6d6 (Merciful)


lvl 5
-Control Weather*
-Call Lightning Storm (Merciful)
-Stoneskin
-Animal Growth*







She will attempt a normal scrying on the boy again. Hopefully this time they can at least know where he is. 

SCRYING Will DC26

If she manages to get a visual of him she will use Sending. "Respond in 25 words. Hayao is looking for you. Are you hurt badly? Where are you in Naisrep? Who are you with?"

She will relay the results to Hayao as quickly as possible...

Next thing in the agenda:


Tassara will tell Max to go and fetch Rylen.
She will ask Rylen to gather information about an available high level cleric of Makenna's faith they could contact.* Gather Information* in half the time 1d20+24=32
Tassara will ask Max to fetch *@Drell* to have a talk over breakfast.
She will ask Carter and Jayden to investigate around their next challengers in the arena. They bring along a woman with them. A new addition to the band. They finally have a female voice!! YAY!  Her name is Anja (human bard lvl 4).  *Gather Information* in half the time  1d20+20=33, 1d20+20=38, 1d20+20=36
And FINALLY.....Tassara will start making breakfast for everyone....


Tassara hums as she cooks, but there is a moment in which she stops with a serious look on her face. She glances around to make sure she's alone, and still with a spoon on her hand, she starts to dance (or tries to) with an imaginary partner. 

"1-2-3...1-2-3... no, no, that won't do..." she shakes her head and starts over "1, 2, 3... 1, 2, 3..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

The next morning, Yuki gets up before the others, does her exercise for the morning, and then sat down to draw for a bit, relaxing with her violin once the rest were up.  But she went into the kitchen to ask Tassara if she needed any help.  "Y'know Tass...you don't_ typically_ dance with a spoon." she leans on the doorway, watching the cleric while grinning widely.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max's giggles "What? But they loved you! They were not impressed by my fight, because, well, Ironwall did almost most of the job... _that golem can certainly hit_.... but nevermind that! I'm not doing it for the fame. I just want to be able to help my... friend. I guess she's more than a friend. I mean-! Not like that! I'm her ...assistant? *Yeah, assistant.* " he voice suddenly turns deep and otherworldly... almost with a hint of draconic accent. "oops.... Sorry, that was Charlie. He sometimes likes to talk _even if he wasn't asked for!" _she scolds the Eidolon. "*sigh* So much for 'control over my Eidolon'" she's visibly embarrassed.



"You shouldn't doubt yourself. You and your Eidolon have quite the relationship. Believe in him, and believe in yourself. You still have far more potential to uncover." Mammon hums slightly and under his voice mentions, "If only the relationship between me and my own Eidolon was as joyous..."




WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Sorry, I took last night off from computer stuff and thus didn't get to things.))
> 
> At some point during the festivities, the Arena Master Crispus approaches Tassara and whomever is with her, escorting Mammon with him.    He smiles politely as he interjects himself into the conversation, "ah, you are enjoying the festivities I trust?  I've been keeping an eye on your progress and I'm happy to see your entire group progressed to the next round."
> 
> "I was hoping that I could beg a favor from you, this gentleman is called Mammon.  He excelled in his battle during the qualifying round, unfortunately his companions did not.  I was hoping to find him a group to participate with, he is eager to continue however I do not want to put him up against other groups alone."



"Indeed it appears my friends from the Monastary were not quite up to par. But fear not, they are unharmed. I am only glad that they have come with me thus far." 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You are introduced to a blond half elf mostly covered in green
> 
> "I see nice to meet you Mammon, the name is Ulysesn. Do you think he should join us Tassara? We tend to have our hands full as it is don't we?"



Mammon shakes Ulyssen's hand, almost in a way to guage his strength. "Ulyssen...yes, I remember you. You made short work of that monster. Even among the Zen Archers in my home Monastary, I have never seen a rain of arrows such as that.To be a part of your team would be an honor." 

Mammon bows his head.



soulnova said:


> *@Mammon*
> Tassara is a young woman, 20 at most, with long red hair on a loose braid. Right now, she's wearing a simple dress and a religious tabard of the Lady of Dreams.
> 
> Tassara looks at  Master Crispus and Mammon. "If you think this is advisable..."
> ...



Mammon bows his head to Tassara as well, and takes her hand to place but a single kiss on it. Despite his modest grab, it appears that he has been trained in Noble etiquette. "Many thanks for your acceptance, my fair lady."



soulnova said:


> "Well, we were just told he might need to be in our group for the next part of the tournament. I saw him fight and... well, I have no doubt he will handle his own. He has something like Charlie... but in four legs. Charlie has four arms." the girls explains. "Anyway... Yuki, Mammon. Mammon,  Yuki" she presents them.



"It is nice to be formally introduced to you as well. " Mammon bows his head, but does not kiss her hand. Instead he whispers into her ear, "Remember what I told you before, and you will soar to new heights."



Kuno said:


> Wondering why the group was gathering together, Kaylee approaches and catches *Zozoria*'s remark about clothing.  "Now why would you think that would mean a druid?"  She arches an eyebrow then laughs before turning toward *Mammon*.  "Why do I feel like I've met you before?"  She tilts her head and shrugs.  "I'm Kaylee."  She grins at him and waves slightly.  "So what kind of meeting did I miss?"  She looks at *Tassara* and *Hayao*.
> 
> Kaylee...you've met her before.
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Very well then, Mammon, Max. Hopefully we can get the worst out of the way. Lets see if Yuki is still up."
> Ulysesn will only go once Mammon is ready to go





Hidden Nin said:


> There's a slight glint in his eyes as she says that, giving way to pride. "Nature, learning, magic, reconnaissance, combat...Elves can be very flighty or exclusive, but our skills and strengths are varied." He's about to move to stand, and perhaps reply to her again, but the others then enter, spearheaded by Zozario. Hayao just barely resist the urge to roll his eyes, but stands, bowing to Mammon.
> 
> "So you are Mammon. This one is Hayao Blizzard-born. Try to be alert if you're to fight with us."



Mammon spaces out a bit, looking at the other people in the area. For a moment he thought he felt something...familiar, but try as he might he could not remember what it was. Noticing Ulyssen's disapproving look, he snaps back to reality and apologizes. "Sorry for my brief mental absence" Mammon claims, "I was but lost in the fields of memory lane. You can have my assurance that it shall not happen in battle."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Eep!" Tassara hides the spoon behind her.  Her face turns on several shades of red. (())

She turns around quickly to finish cooking, saying nothing about her dancing. She laughs nervously but it dies off quickly. After an awkward silence, she serves breakfast on the plates....  "Are you still mad?" she asks glancing her way. "I... I sent word to Drell to come over and ask her if she has any other ideas about the Wish. I believe she was busy last night and I didn't want to interrupt but now... let's see what the day bring, yes?"

She offers Yuki breakfast.

Prof. Cook 1d20+15=32


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn whistles
> "Big one aren't you. I feel like I'm being picked on haha."
> Ulysesn rages for just a moment before doing the same with a bottle.(+2 con)
> Fort: 1d20+21
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn whistles
> "Big one aren't you. I feel like I'm being picked on haha."
> Ulysesn rages for just a moment before doing the same with a bottle.(+2 con)
> 
> ...


After that Ulysesn rages again and downs another bottle

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+21
4+21 = 25

1d20+21
7+21 = 28

1d20+21
13+21 = 34

1d20+21
13+21 = 34

1d20+21
16+21 = 37




Then lets out a satisfied sigh
"I'd throw caution to the wind and keep drinking but I have a feeling I'd lose and pass out. I rather be in shape for the tournament." He says this without being slurred in speech in the least.
"Rather not have a hangover haha."
Ulysesn stands up legs not even wobbling and prods Nissa up
"Come on Nissa, we have to get ready for tomorrow."
He helps Nissa leading her back to his room to sleep for the night.
((if he only actually slept that long))



> *In the morning*


Ulysesn not being much for sleep mostly stayed in his room until it was morning. He decides to wake up the hungover Nissa to bring with him before making his way over with Lantana for breakfast.
"Oh hey Tassara was hoping you'd be cooking already.
I have a slight headache from last night, heh. So what's for breakfast?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Oh, by the way... did anyone lost a shoe? ...Or several people? There are some on my room but I can't find one mine" 

"Actually,  I believe this one is yours Yuki" Tassara points at her foot. 

"Morning Uly... I made some Happy Pancakes!" she responds and servers him 


She has a bunch of others ready to serve, but... it seems like the happy face gave way to pancakes with flower forms... and then to intricate hearts designs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Eep!" Tassara hides the spoon behind her.  Her face turns on several shades of red. (())
> 
> She turns around quickly to finish cooking, saying nothing about her dancing. She laughs nervously but it dies off quickly. After an awkward silence, she serves breakfast on the plates....  "Are you still mad?" she asks glancing her way. "I... I sent word to Drell to come over and ask her if she has any other ideas about the Wish. I believe she was busy last night and I didn't want to interrupt but now... let's see what the day bring, yes?"
> 
> ...



"Nah, word of warning though, doubt Hayao or I will be in top form, despite what he says." she tilts her head, accepting the food, "Y'know I don't know a lot about dancing, but I could help you learn if you want." she takes a bite, "Great as always." she says happily.  "Sounds like fun Tass.   Just take each day as it comes. Kaylee is still kinda grumpy though, maybe." she follows the cleric around like a puppy.  "Yeah, I lost one." she giggles, "I think I saw yours in the common room.  We could always share shoes, seems like they're the same, give or take."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hayao rises early and dresses, bringing Rin to the kitchen in order to partake of...Happy Pancakes, hands in the pockets of his robe, the priestess trotting along behind him. Prior he takes the time to train his stances, katas, forms, and styles for about an hour or so. "Good morning," he says to them all as they arrive, both barefoot.

"Good morning!" Rin states a bit more enthusiastically.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Oh, by the way... did anyone lost a shoe? ...Or several people? There are some on my room but I can't find one mine"
> 
> "Actually,  I believe this one is yours Yuki" Tassara points at her foot.
> 
> ...


"Pftt. Well it made me smile."
Ulysesn eats a chunk of pancakes covered in syrup
"Wat's tis bout shos?" 
He says with a mouthful of pancakes


Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao rises early and dresses, bringing Rin to the kitchen in order to partake of...Happy Pancakes, hands in the pockets of his robe, the priestess trotting along behind him. Prior he takes the time to train his stances, katas, forms, and styles for about an hour or so. "Good morning," he says to them all as they arrive, both barefoot.
> 
> "Good morning!" Rin states a bit more enthusiastically.



"Monin."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

Duncan hops in to the room, obviously a little unbalanced, "I wasn't gonna risk steppin in horse shit with my bare foot"

"Where's my fuckin shoe!" He looks at Tassy and then his shoe, "Tassy! Never knew ye had it in ye!" Duncan grins impressed that she could sneak up on him and steal his shoe.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hayao frowns. "It's impolite to speak with your mouth full, Ulysesn."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

Kaylee comes into the kitchen limping behind Duncan.  Not because she is hurt but because she is bit off balance with only one shoe.  "Good morning..."  She fades off and looks at the food.  Poking it she shakes her head.  "It smells good in all but I don't think can eat something that is staring back at me.  Or art work."  She shakes her head then shrugs while fixing her plate.  "Has anyone seen my other shoe?  I swore they were next to Duncan's at the end of the bed but I can only find my right shoe..."  Kaylee scowls at Duncan as he mentions the shoe.  "What do you mean?  You stole the shoes Tassy?  I didn't think you were that mad at me..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao frowns. "It's impolite to speak with your mouth full, Ulysesn."


Ulysesn swallows the pancakes
"Heh, sorry. It's just I hardly eat real food anymore, everything tastes better than usual because of it."
He eats another mouthful
"So wuts th plane for th tounamnt?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

"Yer no gonna eat it?" Duncan says slowly inching his hand towards Kaylee's plate.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

All the mentions of the shoes cause Yuki's grin to go wider, she stares at the floor as her shoulders shake in laughter, she sets the plate down, and covers her mouth, trying to hide her expression.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

"Stop it!"  Kaylee slaps Duncan's hand.  "I'll eat it just fine, thank you.  I think I am past the wow factor now."  She takes a huge bite and sticks out her tongue with it in her mouth.  Mostly to Duncan but partly to Hayao before continuing to eat.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Nah, word of warning though, doubt Hayao or I will be in top form, despite what he says." she tilts her head, accepting the food.




She stops, looking at Yuki worriedly. "... Why?"  but then she sees Hayao enter and shakes her head. "Nevermind" 

She will server the rest pancakes... 

"I didn't steal any shoes. I was sleep the whole time. Someone must have gotten into my room.... Max?"

"What? Me? No way!" she says with her mouth stuffed with pancakes.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

Duncan frowns and shovels his pancake into his mouth. 

"So what's goin on with the tournament? Argent Corp eh?"

Local knowledge
Roll(1d20)+18:
8,+18
Total:26

"Anyone know anything more about them? Don't suppose anyone scouted them?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She stops, looking at Yuki worriedly. "... Why?"



"Well...we...decided that we weren't quite fit for eachother, yet at least." she coughs lightly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn swallows the pancakes
> "Heh, sorry. It's just I hardly eat real food anymore, everything tastes better than usual because of it."
> He eats another mouthful
> "So wuts th plane for th tounamnt?"





Vergil said:


> "Yer no gonna eat it?" Duncan says slowly inching his hand towards Kaylee's plate.





Captain Obvious said:


> All the mentions of the shoes cause Yuki's grin to go wider, she stares at the floor as her shoulders shake in laughter, she sets the plate down, and covers her mouth, trying to hide her expression.





Kuno said:


> "Stop it!"  Kaylee slaps Duncan's hand.  "I'll eat it just fine, thank you.  I think I am past the wow factor now."  She takes a huge bite and sticks out her tongue with it in her mouth.  Mostly to Duncan but partly to Hayao before continuing to eat.



"..." Hayao glances away from Uly, but Rin cants her head. "What did you say?" she asks politely. Hayao almost smiles, a slight glint in his eyes, before turning towards Yuki. He squints at her, and then taps his nose twice, pointing towards Kaylee.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

Duncan looks at Hayao in confusion, taps his nose and then wiggles his ear and then shrugs his shoulders


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well...we...decided that we weren't quite fit for eachother, yet at least." she coughs lightly.



She turns around slowly, a baffled expression as she stares at Yuki and then at Hayao. "Oh"

"Uhm" she seems lost at words. She serves more pancakes for Yuki. Some for Hayao too.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Hayao in confusion, taps his nose and then wiggles his ear and then shrugs his shoulders


Hayao stares at Duncan...then brushes a shoulder, clears his throat, squints slightly, and then holds up four fingers.


soulnova said:


> She turns around slowly, a baffled expression as she stares at Yuki and then at Hayao. "Oh"
> 
> "Uhm" she seems lost at words. She serves more pancakes for Yuki. Some for Hayao too.


Hayao glances over at Tassara. "Thank you for cooking breakfast, Tassara."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2015)

Drell appears suddenly in the middle of the room and casts a look around.

"This is disgustingly domestic," she says. She waves a hand and a pancake floats slowly over to her. "Did someone need me, or am I interrupt my studying for no reason?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "..." Hayao glances away from Uly, but Rin cants her head. "What did you say?" she asks politely. Hayao almost smiles, a slight glint in his eyes, before turning towards Yuki. He squints at her, and then taps his nose twice, pointing towards Kaylee.





soulnova said:


> She turns around slowly, a baffled expression as she stares at Yuki and then at Hayao. "Oh"
> 
> "Uhm" she seems lost at words. She serves more pancakes for Yuki. Some for Hayao too.



When Hayao taps his nose and points at Kaylee, it causes her to lose it, made worse when he and Duncan went back and forth.  She laughs hard outwardly, tears welling in her eyes as she laughs.  She turns her back and putting her hands on the surface she put her plate on.  She sits in a form of hysteria, unable to form words.  She pats Tassy on the back roughly through the laughter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "..." Hayao glances away from Uly, but Rin cants her head. "What did you say?" she asks politely. Hayao almost smiles, a slight glint in his eyes, before turning towards Yuki. He squints at her, and then taps his nose twice, pointing towards Kaylee.



Ulysesn is about to answer until...


> He squints at her, and then taps his nose twice, pointing towards Kaylee.





Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Hayao in confusion, taps his nose and then wiggles his ear and then shrugs his shoulders





Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao stares at Duncan...then brushes a shoulder, clears his throat, squints slightly, and then holds up four fingers.


He coughs and nearly chokes on his food out of laughter
"Are you two trying to kill me?"
Ulysesn looks at Rin
"I asked what do we plan to do for the tournament? As much fun as sitting around eating pancakes all day sounds we have to have a plan."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

"You know..."  Kaylee pauses and licks syrup from her lips while watching Hayao and Duncan.  "I do believe in druidic the two of you are now married."  The druid smirks then glances at Drell.  "Good morning to you too Drell."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances over at Tassara. "Thank you for cooking breakfast, Tassara."



She doesn't turn to face him directly but effusively nods. 


"Ah Drell! It's good you are here. Please have some pancakes while-"

Tassara looks at Yuki as she has her laughing fit. Tassara looks confused and smells the pancakes as if wondering if she added anything else in them. _"I could have swear...-"_

"-Nevermind that. We wanted to tell you... Uly found out what the main prize is for the tournament: A Wish. He wanted to know if we could use it to try to help bring Makenna back. I would like to know what would you suggest."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

Duncan holds up four fingers and looks at them in confusion and then looks at Kaylee, "Still probably not the stupidest thing I've done if we are."

He turns to Hayao "But I'm the man in the relationship."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

With Kaylee and Duncan's last couple of comments, Yuki turns back around and slides to the floor, holding her stomach as the fit continues.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

Duncan looks at Yuki and then back at Tassy.

"It was you! you stole the shoes!"

Duncan attempts to cast Slumber on Yuki (will probably save though )


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

"Well that would make one relationship where you are Duncan."  The druid smirks at the man.  "You know Yuki..."  Kaylee says through her own laughter at the pairs antics.  "These are excellent pancakes, I would hate to see them come back out of you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan holds up four fingers and looks at them in confusion and then looks at Kaylee, "Still probably not the stupidest thing I've done if we are."
> 
> He turns to Hayao "But I'm the man in the relationship."


Ulysesn smiles while eating the pancakes
"Ha! I bet I could drink both of you under the table."


> "Well that would make one relationship where you are Duncan." The druid smirks at the man. "You know Yuki..." Kaylee says through her own laughter at the pairs antics. "These are excellent pancakes, I would hate to see them come back out of you."


Ulysesn smirks


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She doesn't turn to face him directly but effusively nods.
> 
> 
> "Ah Drell! It's good you are here. Please have some pancakes while-"
> ...



Drell furrows her brow. "It wouldn't be enough," she says. "A wish is powerful, but it isn't capable of mimicking a True Resurrection spell." She shrugs her shoulders. "But if you believe it could be beneficial I won't stop you. It's about time you all began taking steps to rectify that mistake.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuki slowly nods at Duncan's accusation, but shaking her head at Kaylee's comment.  She wipes her eyes and points at Duncan, trying to take calming breaths, but only sounding like gasps, especially after Duncan's 'man' comment.

((Probably autosaved with +21 will save.  ))
Roll(1d20)+21:
14,+21
Total:35


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

"You could certainly do worse than me, Duncan, though I think you might favor better with Kaylee..." Hayao says with a nod before he looks to Drell. "Good morning, Drell. Yes, we did want your input on some things."


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



He offers telepathically...Did I...do something wrong?


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

"Oh hahaha!" Duncan says to Kaylee. "I seem te recall recent events a little more differently Kaylee." he says with a sly grin


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

"Not from what you said..."  Kaylee taps her fork on her lip.  "Didn't you mention something about making you a bitch?"

Bluff:
Roll(1d20)+27:
2,+27
Total:29


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell furrows her brow. "It wouldn't be enough," she says. "A wish is powerful, but it isn't capable of mimicking a True Resurrection spell." She shrugs her shoulders. "But if you believe it could be beneficial I won't stop you. It's about time you all began taking steps to rectify that mistake.



Ulysesn suddenly throws a smiley pancake at Drell's face trying to land it on the mask flatly so the syrup sticks and drell has a happy pancake face.
Attack roll vs touch: 1d20+24
5+24 = 29
Dmg: pancake


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2015)

Duncan coughs out his pancake in alarm and then throws the remaining pancake at Kaylee, after Uly threw his at Drell

"Food fight!"

Throw pancake!
Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn suddenly throws a smiley pancake at Drell's face trying to land it on the mask flatly so the syrup sticks and drell has a happy pancake face.
> Attack roll vs touch: 1d20+24
> 5+24 = 29
> Dmg: pancake



((Drell's not wearing her mask, she's got her Ioun stone so she's just disguised))

The pancake hits Drell in the face. She vanishes, then reappears a minute later with her face clean.

"On second thought, if you're really asking my opinion, I vote we use it to create our own private demiplane. Useful, no?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2015)

"OOOh own demiplane, what's its gonna have? Some business I hope," Annie sounds excited at the prospect of her own demiplane.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Drell's not wearing her mask, she's got her Ioun stone so she's just disguised))
> 
> The pancake hits Drell in the face. She vanishes, then reappears a minute later with her face clean.
> 
> "On second thought, if you're really asking my opinion, I vote we use it to create our own private demiplane. Useful, no?"


Ulysesn chuckles
"Have fun for once Drell."
Ulysesn throws a pancake at yuki
attack roll: 1d20+24
11+24 = 35


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

Kaylee easily dodges the pancake and watches it quickly fly past her and land on Yuki's prone form.  "Missed!"  Kaylee then begins to laugh but nods at Drell.  "See I told you to let Drell figure it out.  That's a great idea."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuki leaps to her feet as she gets pelted with Duncan's pancake gone awry and then Ulysesn's as she was on her feet.  Her laughter suddenly silences as she grins evilly, taking the plate full of pancakes, and throwing several on various party members(In the directions of Duncan, Ulysesn, Hayao and Kaylee,)

How many pancakes?
Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+16:
16,+16
Total:32

Roll(1d20)+10:
16,+10
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+13:
15,+13
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+16:
9,+16
Total:25


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"A demiplane?" Tassara asks not very impressed.

Max drops her fork, complete shock on her face, looking at Drell. "I could kiss you right now" she whispers and then takes a deep breath "Tasstasstasstasspleasepleasepleaseletsgetademiplane!!" The girl pleads with the cleric. "I mean... obviously if the wish doesnt help directly with Makenna..."


Tassara sighs "About that... Drell would you help us with some research in that matter. I dont think anyone here would have a better understanding of the possible ways to help her come back. Kaylee fears it might be against her will but as far as i know, reviving spells dont work like that"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki leaps to her feet as she gets pelted with Duncan's pancake gone awry and then Ulysesn's as she was on her feet.  Her laughter suddenly silences as she grins evilly, taking the plate full of pancakes, and throwing several on various party members(In the directions of Duncan, Ulysesn, Hayao and Kaylee,)
> 
> How many pancakes?
> Roll(1d4)+1:
> ...


the pancake looks like it's going to hit Ulysesn, but for some reason it veers in midair missing him... and hitting Max in the face
"Nyehhh missed."
Ulysesn throws a pancake at Rin
attack: 1d20+24
14+24 = 38


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "A demiplane?" Tassara asks not very impressed.
> 
> Max drops her fork, complete shock on her face, looking at Drell. "I could kiss you right now" she whispers and then takes a deep breath "Tasstasstasstasspleasepleasepleaseletsgetademiplane!!" The girl pleads with the cleric. "I mean... obviously if the wish doesnt help directly with Makenna..."
> 
> ...




"But aren't you using a wish? Wish isn't a reviving spell. Wish is arcane magic, manipulated to the highest of skill to do anything you want, however you want. That's what a wish is," Annie says. "Totally not what reviving is, as it is by sheer will power alone that you make your wish come true."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "A demiplane?" Tassara asks not very impressed.
> 
> Max drops her fork, complete shock on her face, looking at Drell. "I could kiss you right now" she whispers and then takes a deep breath "Tasstasstasstasspleasepleasepleaseletsgetademiplane!!" The girl pleads with the cleric. "I mean... obviously if the wish doesnt help directly with Makenna..."
> 
> ...





Muk said:


> "But aren't you using a wish? Wish isn't a reviving spell. Wish is arcane magic, manipulated to the highest of skill to do anything you want, however you want. That's what a wish is," Annie says. "Totally not what reviving is, as it is by sheer will power alone that you make your wish come true."



"Wish is capable of acting like a Resurrection spell, which would solve all our problems if Makenna had been fully human and we had her body, neither of which is true.

We need a True Resurrection spell to bring Makenna back, though it wouldn't be capable of doing so if she weren't willing to come back in the first place."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"I was thinking about doing it true resurrection... would that be enough fir Makenna? I know it can work for outsiders and elementals... but we didnt really got what Makenna was"

She sighs as her pancakes start flying.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2015)

"Well, yes it is capable of acting like a Resurrection spell, but it isn't really a resurrection spell, since it is just mimicking it via arcane manipulation. It's an emulation of said spell, might have the same constrictions, but the source power is pure arcane manipulation, not some divine's grace that channels its power through a cleric.

Two different approaches to get a similar result. A wish can totally be misused to create a resurrection spell, but who knows if the caster hasn't done a mistake and accidentally also resurrected or unleashed some unknown evil entity in the process of emulating the resurrection spell.

You as the person who wants it cast, have no way of double checking whether the emulated resurrection worked properly or if some mishap happened during the spells incantation," Annie says.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I was thinking about doing it true resurrection... would that be enough fir Makenna? I know it can work for outsiders and elementals... but we didnt really got what Makenna was"
> 
> She sighs as her pancakes start flying.



"Under normal circumstances, yes, there should be no issue. Makenna's case was unusual and possibly unique, however. You're capable of speaking to your god, yes? If needed, I can contact an outsider who might know more."



Muk said:


> "Well, yes it is capable of acting like a Resurrection spell, but it isn't really a resurrection spell, since it is just mimicking it via arcane manipulation. It's an emulation of said spell, might have the same constrictions, but the source power is pure arcane manipulation, not some divine's grace that channels its power through a cleric.
> 
> Two different approaches to get a similar result. A wish can totally be misused to create a resurrection spell, but who knows if the caster hasn't done a mistake and accidentally also resurrected or unleashed some unknown evil entity in the process of emulating the resurrection spell.
> 
> You as the person who wants it cast, have no way of double checking whether the emulated resurrection worked properly or if some mishap happened during the spells incantation," Annie says.



Drell arches an eyebrow. "There have been multiple documented cases of Wish being used to mimic a Resurrection spell with no mishaps - it's generally considered one of the safer uses of Wish, not prone to mishaps. While complications are always possible, it's incredibly unlikely that attempting to resurrect someone would trigger one of those complications."


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2015)

"But can you guarantee that no mishaps will happen? Cause I won't guarantee it, if I were capable of casting it. I'd try to minimize the risk as much as possible, but there will always be a rest risk that can't be eliminated," Annie replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Under normal circumstances, yes, there should be no issue. Makenna's case was unusual and possibly unique, however. You're capable of speaking to your god, yes? If needed, I can contact an outsider who might know more."


Ulysesn dodges and eats pancakes as they fly 
"I couldn't find anything like her searching books non-stop 72 hours straight finding ways to resurrect her. The most I could think of is a True resurrection spell boosted by the power of a Wish. I think it'd work, but I'm not able to know the details or plan such a thing like you Drell. I'd be very grateful if you contacted such an outsider."


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn dodges and eats pancakes as they fly
> "I couldn't find anything like her searching books non-stop 72 hours straight finding ways to resurrect her. The most I could think of is a True resurrection spell boosted by the power of a Wish. I think it'd work, but I'm not able to know the details or plan such a thing like you Drell. I'd be very grateful if you contacted such an outsider."


"Instead of just asking an outsider you've never met before, why don't you travel to the planes of knowledge itself and enter the grand library there. You'd probably find what you seek there faster than asking a strange outsider you've never met and don't know whether s/he's to be trusted or not," Annie says. "Such a foolish idea to think any outsider would be willing to help you out. Few outsiders do you mortals a favor without some sort of compensation or hidden agenda."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Ill ask too..." she looks at drell. "What would be the specifucs of the demiplane?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

After the conversation moves onto Makenna's resurrection, something she still isn't comfortable with at the moment, Kaylee quickly slips out the door among the chaos of the pancakes.  The druid heads to get her other shoe before sitting with her Harrow deck and mirror.  She will divinate on their upcoming round at the arena.



((Remember - Harrow Chosen - Your caster level is treated as being 2 levels higher.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Muk said:


> "Instead of just asking an outsider you've never met before, why don't you travel to the planes of knowledge itself and enter the grand library there. You'd probably find what you seek there faster than asking a strange outsider you've never met and don't know whether s/he's to be trusted or not," Annie says. "Such a foolish idea to think any outsider would be willing to help you out. Few outsiders do you mortals a favor without some sort of compensation or hidden agenda."



Ulysesn catches a pancake and gives Annie a stare
"Hang on, how do you know about something like that? What do you mean by you mortals?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2015)

"Mortals, dude anyone here in this plane is considered a mortal, else you wouldn't be alive. What, did you miss out on arcane school or why ya so dumb?" Annie replies. "It's totally common knowledge you should know better than to go through mortal records of old legends when you could just travel to the grand library and find the source material."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Muk said:


> "Mortals, dude anyone here in this plane is considered a mortal, else you wouldn't be alive. What, did you miss out on arcane school or why ya so dumb?" Annie replies. "It's totally common knowledge you should know better than to go through mortal records of old legends when you could just travel to the grand library and find the source material."



Ulysesn stares at Drell
"Does such a place actually exist?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hayao dodges past the barrage of pancakes, a look of pure irritation on his face as he snatches the pancake about to hit Rin out of the air. "She's blind. Can you just not?" Otherwise he listens thoughtfully to the others as they begin to discuss the options for revival, spell theory, and otherwise, expression pensive.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuki finally takes a few breaths and calms herself, "I'll start cleaning up for you Tass." she goes through and cleans up the pancakes from the walls and floors.  She gently bops Rin on the nose with some syrup, "I guess now you are in a sticky situation." she giggles amusedly, bounding away to pick up more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stares at Drell
> "Does such a place actually exist?"



Drell shrugs her shoulder. "I've never heard of such a place, though it's possible Annie is simply using different terminology. A Grand Library...Mechanus might have such a thing, it's possible. Although largely theoretical, as I doubt the Law of Eomr would take kindly to us skipping off to another plane while still technically in the middle of our trial. Between Tassara's communion with the Coddler and my own contact with an outsider, I'm sure we're perfectly capable of coming up with a true answer."

She turns to Tassara. "A demiplane would have to be made permanent, which could be done easily enough, with enough money. It would be fairly large, could sustain life if we wished, a few other tricks."


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 13, 2015)

Mammon walks into the room, and, dodging the flying pancakes, takes a seat. "Ah, the joys of youth. Would that I were a little younger I would join you in your merriment. But for now..." and with that he raises his hand upwards to catch a pancake about to hit him in the back of his head, "...it's time for breakfast." Mammon begins his breakfast, but weirdly enough you get the feeling that he seems a lot hungrier than he lets on...


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

Tassara accepts Yuki's offer to help cleaning up. She picks up most of the mess in silence. 


"Soooo... speaking about fighting" Max calls out the rest. "Is there any group tactic we are going to be doing? Battle Formation? Magic? Music? We will be using non lethal attacks this time, right?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

"Analyze the situation, combat forms of the other group, adapt and control.  Stay out of the way of arrows and magic spells, or try to get them to use it on their teammates.  And then we have our puzzle as well if I'm not mistaken." she responds to Max as she cleans up, "Tassy wants us to try to be as non lethal as possible, so we can attempt it.  Keep them contained, and we must stay in control.  Keep the situation in our hands as much as possible, if it gets out, we get it back.  Anything else can be decided on the field of combat, because that's when we'll truly know.  Lets get the most awesome music possible though."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hayao gets up to help with the clean up in silence, Rin helping as well.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Alright, because as far as I understand we will be up against... what was their name? Argent Corp? A Mercenary group from Eomr, struggled heavily in the qualifying rounds. That's all I heard" Max finishes eating her pancakes and cleans her plate.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

"Then they shouldn't be too much trouble, use the environment to our advantage." she grins.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara accepts Yuki's offer to help cleaning up. She picks up most of the mess in silence.
> 
> 
> "Soooo... speaking about fighting" Max calls out the rest. "Is there any group tactic we are going to be doing? Battle Formation? Magic? Music? We will be using non lethal attacks this time, right?"



Ulysesn spins one of the splinter bolts he has around.
"No problem. Technically speaking with Yuki's speed she could get me in the best position possible if required. Nissa and Drell can use magic to make sure we are ready, I'm sure even Kaylee and Tassara can do the same as well."


----------



## kluang (Feb 13, 2015)

Zozaria walks into the room and a pancake is zooming towards him. He draws his sword and stab it, along side other pancakes, creating a pancake kebab. "This should be enough." and proceed to eat his breakfast nonchalantly. "Can anyone toss the syrup?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

"In any case, disorientation may be a good tactic as well." She wipes her forehead with her wrist, "Depending on what the opponents do.  Yes, I'm strong and fast enough to get anyone anywhere in the battlefield without the opponents realizing." she tilts her head, washing the other dishes for the cleric.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Uhm...the other thing is... are we going to give a show? Or do this quickly?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

"I always battle as flashy as possible." she grins wider, "So a show would be fun."


----------



## kluang (Feb 13, 2015)

"Showmanship.Let them remember who you are. They love you more."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Uhm...the other thing is... are we going to give a show? Or do this quickly?"



"If we hold back too much it will be an insult to everyone crowd included... Though we might get more profit if we do, lets not overdo it. I'm not sure what I could do to seem more appealing."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If we hold back too much it will be an insult to everyone crowd included... Though we might get more profit if we do, lets not overdo it.* I'm not sure what I could do to seem more appealing."*



"That's what I'm talking about. I don't know... Maybe we should see what the people want to see? Like... do they want lots of magics or a one-on-one punch out? Perhaps each one handling a single enemy?"


"I do have a spell that grants everyone in my vicinity non-lethal damage on their weapons and attacks. You could... punch/slash away all what you want with that. I had to train this last week to try to find a way of making my damaging spells non-lethal." 

"Well, one of the few groups who were really popular was a groups of imps, right? The ones who humiliated their adversaries?"

"You know I don't like that."

"Not in a bad way... what if... *what if we pull pranks on them while we fight?*"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

"Ohohohoh!  I could steal their breeches!"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

Tassara blinks one or two times, trying to suppress a laugh "That's-pfft..... Hahahaha...ehem. That sounds good. Heh-Ehem. What else? I think of all people here, *Nissa could give us quite a few good ideas* if we are willing to do it like that" 

"Oh, OH! I know! What if Drell paints them in pink. Bright Pink! AND SPARKLES! She could throw some paint bombs and first they will be like _OHNOES_ and duck, and then they realize is not dead-from-above and go _AWSHIT_. And then we punch them into submission"

"Now, now, don't get carried away~"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hayao's expression flattens. "I'm not pulling pranks in the midst of a fight. Opportunities for showing off or showmanship will be available depending on the contests. They won't all be straight forward fights. Improvise."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Alright, perhaps some people might be willing and able to do some pranks. But like Hayao said, I don't think everyone would or should do it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I do have a spell that grants everyone in my vicinity non-lethal damage on their weapons and attacks. You could... punch/slash away all what you want with that. I had to train this last week to try to find a way of making my damaging spells non-lethal."



"Even my normal deadly bolts?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

She explains the following.


> Hymn of Mercy
> Range 30 ft.
> Area 30-ft.-radius burst centered on you
> Duration 1 round/level (D)
> ...



"I could start casting it in the first round. The only down side I see is that everyone would need to stay relatively close. At least for this fight, I don't think it will be a problem."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

"Considering they struggled in the first round I think it'd work, do you think it'd effect them too?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Yes, I believe it will affect them too. But to be honest I really doubt they could do ANY damage to us to start with so I don't think that will be a problem.... the next fight on the other hand, that might be a little trickier. We might want to really pay attention to their fighting style"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuki stops washing and raises her arms across her chest, "Speak for yourself kiddo, you underestimate your opponents.  You don't judge them so readily until you see them yourself.  I've gotten hurt plenty of times by getting overconfident, don't let that happen to you Tassara."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stops washing and raises her arms across her chest, "Speak for yourself kiddo, you underestimate your opponents.  You don't judge them so readily until you see them yourself.  I've gotten hurt plenty of times by getting overconfident, don't let that happen to you Tassara."



"... I think Yuki's right."
Probably the first time Ulysesn has ever said it.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Yuki, don't worry. We could fight cautiously the first round to see how hard they bite, gauge their real strength and work from there. Now.... I believe neither you or Hayao need my spell for non-lethal damage, right? so that would allow you to move away from the area of effect... perhaps help flanking from the other side?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuki sighs, "Yeah, he and I can do that no problem." she goes back to what she was doing before she stopped.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2015)

"Auhm.... Sorry" she bites her lip and looks down embarrassed. "You don't have to... I mean- Sorry" she stutters and glances at Hayao.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

"It's _fine_ Tass.  Nothing happened in anger, it wasn't that bad.  You're too easy to read." she chuckles lightly, giving a teasing wink to the cleric.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2015)

Annie spider senses are tingling when there is this awkward silence at the mentioning of Hayao in the room. She pokes at Yuki and then with big puppy eyes whispers into her ears, "Give me the scoop girl, pretty please."

She'll massage Yuki and be really pestering until she agrees to give her the gossiping scoop.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Auhm.... Sorry" she bites her lip and looks down embarrassed. "You don't have to... I mean- Sorry" she stutters and glances at Hayao.



"If it's that much of a problem I could start the fight riding Yuki. Though I doubt she'd let me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2015)

((I know there's other posts I probably need to respond to.  While I'm feeling better about life now I'm probably going to crash before I would get to all the posts right now.  Hopefully tomorrow as I get through things.  Probably plan on starting Round 1 Sunday))



soulnova said:


> She will attempt a normal scrying on the boy again. Hopefully this time they can at least know where he is.
> 
> SCRYING Will DC26
> 
> ...


The scrying fails; either resisted or blocked.



soulnova said:


> She will ask Rylen to gather information about an available high level cleric of Makenna's faith they could contact.* Gather Information* in half the time 1d20+24=32


Raconteur isn't one of the more prevalent gods in general but large cities generally place a premium on entertainment.  Ylati is home to the greatest temples to Raconteur but his clerics are not uncommon in Dnalgne or Naisrep either.  There are clerics you could approach in any of the major cities.



soulnova said:


> She will ask Carter and Jayden to investigate around their next challengers in the arena. They bring along a woman with them. A new addition to the band. They finally have a female voice!! YAY!  Her name is Anja (human bard lvl 4).  *Gather Information* in half the time  1d20+20=33, 1d20+20=38, 1d20+20=36



Argent Corp is a mercenary group of a moderate reputation in Eomr.  The group itself is quite large however only a selection of (presumably elite) members are competing.  There were 20 entrants, only 16 qualified.

Of the qualifiers there's a pair of cavaliers, the leader and his right-hand woman.  A trio of barbarians add some meat to the group.  There's a pair of clerics to the Valiant, 4 rangers (balanced, but a mild longbow focus), two mages, and a pair of "scouts" (rogues).

Most of them struggled during the qualifying rounds, and none tried particularly impressive monsters.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The scrying fails; either resisted or blocked.
> 
> 
> Raconteur isn't one of the more prevalent gods in general but large cities generally place a premium on entertainment.  Ylati is home to the greatest temples to Raconteur but his clerics are not uncommon in Dnalgne or Naisrep either.  There are clerics you could approach in any of the major cities.
> ...




Tassara tells Hayao she couldn't reach the boy through the Dream State, Scrying or Sending.  Tassara will use the sending she has left instead to contact Brother Menik in Ylati about a Raconteur cleric they are looking for.

"*@Hayao*... 5 questions to know more of his whereabouts? *@Drell*... 5 questions you need me to ask about Makenna?" she asks them before doing Commune.


Rylen and his bards come by and tell the party the above information about their challengers.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie spider senses are tingling when there is this awkward silence at the mentioning of Hayao in the room. She pokes at Yuki and then with big puppy eyes whispers into her ears, "Give me the scoop girl, pretty please."
> 
> She'll massage Yuki and be really pestering until she agrees to give her the gossiping scoop.



"No." She states immediately, but then gives in after she finishes cleaning for Tassara, "It's just that Hayao and I aren't exactly...together anymore.  That's it." she puts her arms over her chest in a defensive position.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2015)

Annie gives Yuki a big and long hug. "You know if ya wanna let it all out, I am here and I'll listen."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2015)

"I...reaaallly don't think this is a good place to be doing that" Max looks at Annie, Yuki and Hayao.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2015)

Yuki awkwardly crouches and hugs the smaller woman back.  "It's all fine.  I had last night to deal with it.  I'm alright." her stupid grin falters.  "Ah, enough with that!  Let's kick some asses." she picks up Annie around the waist and sets the small woman on her shoulder, tearing out of the room like she was on fire, following Annie's direction of where to go, letting the little one lead her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I...reaaallly don't think this is a good place to be doing that" Max looks at Annie, Yuki and Hayao.



"What you think they'll do it on the floor?"
Ulysesn jokes.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2015)

Annie directs Yuki out of the barracks and into the giant fighting stadium. Then she ignites some pyrotechnics and a little bit of dancing lights and they run up and down the whole visitor benches like a flame spitting and smoke shooting line.

"Weeeeee" Annie screams.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2015)

Yuki pauses in her step as she adjusts the collar on her neck, "Watch this." She takes off at twice her normal speed, charging across one of the narrower sections of the stadium, over the air.

((Used 1 ki point, Unbound Steps.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2015)

Ulysesn rubs the small Nissa's hair
"Nissa I have a few ideas to talk to you about for getting ready for the fight.
Ulysesn looks to everyone else
"You too."


----------



## kluang (Feb 14, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki pauses in her step as she adjusts the collar on her neck, "Watch this." She takes off at twice her normal speed, charging across one of the narrower sections of the stadium, over the air.
> 
> ((Used 1 ki point, Unbound Steps.))



"Where the hell is she going?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2015)

Hayao frowns a touch and then just shakes his head, turning back to Tassara. His gaze linger as if he's distracted by something, and then he nods, drawing himself from the reverie, or whatever else had his attention. "Five questions to ask of the clergy, Tassara?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2015)

"5 to find Hojo, another 5 to see if they know anything about Makenna. We know Hojo is in Naisrep, away from the capital. Maybe we should get a map and try to pin point his location...?" she suggest. She really doesn't know anything else about settlements on Naisrep.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2015)

"Is he imprisoned, or otherwise there against his will...is he there to seek tutelage. Does he have a horse, do his wounds threaten his life...and is he with any clansmen? Or, if you're to ask Brother Menik of the clergy there directly...I don't know any questions to ask."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2015)

((FYI if you're using the Miter for commune it's caster level is 9 so it's only 9 questions))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2015)

(( AH that's right. ))

She will ask the following questions:

1.- Is Hojo Toyatomi in Naisrep against his will?
(If NO)- Is he there seeking tutelage?
2.-Does he have a horse?
3.-Do his wounds threaten his life? 
4.- Is he with any clansmen?
5.- Will we be able to bring Makenna  back to life if we use only a True Resurrection spell (JUST AS SHE WAS)? 
(If NO) - Would we require additional empowerment from a Wish spell?
6.- Does... she want to come back?


For any remaining questions, Tassara will name other prominent settlements in Naisrep that are not close to the capital to see if Hojo is in one of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2015)

I _think_ I got everything here.  If I missed anything, well, I was going through 5 pages of posts 

Just bump me and I'll reply to it.

Will try to post moving on to the tournament round tonight, if I have enough time to stat up the opposition.



Vergil said:


> Duncan frowns and shovels his pancake into his mouth.
> 
> "So what's goin on with the tournament? Argent Corp eh?"
> 
> ...



Argent Corp has a pretty good reputation as far as mercenaries go.  They are flexible, dealing with larger incidents from the wilds or brigands around the borders equally well.  The leader's known as a competent planner and tactician though none of the stories stand out exceptionally.



Kuno said:


> After the conversation moves onto Makenna's resurrection, something she still isn't comfortable with at the moment, Kaylee quickly slips out the door among the chaos of the pancakes.  The druid heads to get her other shoe before sitting with her Harrow deck and mirror.  She will divinate on their upcoming round at the arena.


Her divination offers her a single piece of advice:
_Beware the Power of One._​


soulnova said:


> (( AH that's right. ))
> 
> She will ask the following questions:
> 
> 1.- Is Hojo Toyatomi in Naisrep against his will?


No.


soulnova said:


> (If NO)- Is he there seeking tutelage?


Yes.


soulnova said:


> 2.-Does he have a horse?


Yes.


soulnova said:


> 3.-Do his wounds threaten his life?


Physically no; spiritually yes.


soulnova said:


> 4.- Is he with any clansmen?


No.


soulnova said:


> 5.- Will we be able to bring Makenna  back to life if we use only a True Resurrection spell (JUST AS SHE WAS)?


No.


soulnova said:


> (If NO) - Would we require additional empowerment from a Wish spell?


Not 'require.'


soulnova said:


> 6.- Does... she want to come back?


Unable to answer clearly.



soulnova said:


> For any remaining questions, Tassara will name other prominent settlements in Naisrep that are not close to the capital to see if Hojo is in one of them.



We'll go with "Is he near Eadagrasap" (major city west of the giant desert, also the closest city to the party's present position).
"No."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2015)

After her divination Kaylee will let Tassara know what it said through their mind link.  _'Tassy, my divination said to Beware the Power of One.'_  She is quiet for a moment then adds.  _'Don't know what it means but that is what it said.'_

Then she will put her things away and seek out *Drell* for some information.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2015)

"Hayao, Hojo is where he is by his own will.... it seems. Still seeking tutelage. Also, his wounds are not life threatening, but there might be some spiritual danger for him... I do not know what that might be. He has his horse and no clan members are with him"

"Uly... I just asked about Makenna. I... it seems we cannot bring her back as she was with the True Resurrection. You know... if she would be the same Makenna we knew.  I just wanted to let you know.... I'll ask more later."  she promises Ulysesn. She will also tell Kaylee what she found.

-The Power of One?- Tassara contacts Kaylee. -I'll see what I can find out- Tassara will ask Rylen if "The Power of One" rings any bells for him.


K. (Arcana/History/Local/Nobility/Religion)
1d20+15 → [6,15] = (21)
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
1d20+15 → [7,15] = (22)
1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20+15 → [1,15] = (16)

Loremaster (+20) History = 35


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Uly... I just asked about Makenna. I... it seems we cannot bring her back as she was with the True Resurrection. You know... if she would be the same Makenna we knew.  I just wanted to let you know.... I'll ask more later."  she promises Ulysesn. She will also tell Kaylee what she found.



"I thought so... There wasn't anything that I recognized for her. If she can't be revived..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2015)

Hayao nods slowly, glancing away from the cleric as she says such. His exhales once, and nods. "The Power of One may refer to his training as a cavalier. Leading men, fighting as one. With proper training, an  entire force will move like clockwork. Take out the head."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2015)

((Moving on a bit to get things ready.))

Soon the time approaches for the group's match and they're escorted into one of the entry rooms for the arena where they can see the landscape that has been set up (see OOC post if you haven't seen it).  The announcer is already talking up the match waiting for the chance for the groups to be called in.

*If you have any prep actions you want to take please post them.*



soulnova said:


> -The Power of One?- Tassara contacts Kaylee. -I'll see what I can find out- Tassara will ask Rylen if "The Power of One" rings any bells for him.
> 
> 
> K. (Arcana/History/Local/Nobility/Religion)
> ...


Rylen's never heard of any power or ability by that name.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2015)

Before going out onto the battlefield, Yuki will take one of her mage armor potions and fall into her Dragon Style, politely rejecting buffs from Nissa.  And changing form into a .


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2015)

Kaylee will cast Stoneskin on Lion and Juki.  Then she will change into a Large Gravity Elemental.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Moving on a bit to get things ready.))
> 
> Soon the time approaches for the group's match and they're escorted into one of the entry rooms for the arena where they can see the landscape that has been set up (see OOC post if you haven't seen it).  The announcer is already talking up the match waiting for the chance for the groups to be called in.
> 
> *If you have any prep actions you want to take please post them.*


Ulysesn nods at Nissa with a serious face
"Remember what we talked about Nissa? We are depending on you here."
Ulysesn asks Nissa to buff the following people with mage armor and many other spells. Anyone who refuses won't receive the buffs they refuse.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magearmor. AC plus force protection
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Nissa??
Lantana??
Duncan(+1 AC)
Ulysesn(+3)
Hayao(+4)
Max??
Drell(+3)
Rin??*



Then stone skin communal on everyone who doesn't refuse it or need it.
Paying for half of the cost himself for this spell.

Then he asks for 3 castings of protection from Law then Evil on
* Hayao
Ulysesn
Drell*
He asks Nissa to ready herself for battle, while casting fire resist on her(20)
((clarion call,Shield,Mirror Image,Blur, Fly on fluffykins))

Then Fly on
*Ulysesn
Drell*

Then Blur on 
*Drell
Zozo
Tassara
Ulysesn*



While Nissa is buffing Ulysesn is also buffing himself with
Gravitybow(weapon a category larger)
hawkeye(+50% range)
Primal instinct(+5 ini)
1 all night(no rage fatigue)
Ulysesn also gives a shield of faith +2 potion to Lantana to drink to get ready.
Ulysesn will also rage right before the fight begins to up his reactions.(+2ini+2dex)
"Okay Nissa, I need you to cast haste on everyone who is willing here right when the fight officially begins. Can you do it?"
Unadjusted statblock
((will saves, AC related stuff all you moogle))

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 8 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 10, *Init* +13, *HP* 169/169, *DR* Resist Fire: 10, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 43, *Fort* +19, *Ref* +24, *Will* +14, *CMB* +28, *Base Attack Bonus* 15,   *Action Points* 0
> *Gnome's crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least Great Crossbow(L)+1  (mundane) * +39 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2015)

Duncan looks at Kaylee.

"There are so many things I could say about yer black hole but I really have te concentrate on the fight."

0th level

He casts greater magic weapon (+2 atk & dmg rolls)
Prevenom weapon (1 point con dmg for 2 rounds ; fort negates) (1pp)
Physical acceleration ( +1 bonus on attack rolls/+1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. Gain additional attack) (5pp)
Precognition defense +3 insight bonus to AC and SR  (7pp)
Animal affinity (+4 to dex) (3pp)
(29pp remaining)
He makes his scimitar Keen
Activates ring of blinking
Cloak dance
Darkness on sword

(stats adjusted for buffs)


> HP: 155/155
> PP: 45/45
> Init +18 =: +14[Dex] +2 [trait] +2[animal affinity]
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 16, 2015)

Nissa provides the requested spells to those that are willing to accept them after doing the ritual to empower Fluffykins with his Eidolon.

Lantana closes her eyes in concentration for a moment a glowing nimbus of energy surrounds her a moment with an eery hum, when it fades she opens her eyes and they seem more focused, ready ((Lantana manifests defensive and offensive precognition)).

Talon deploys his crossbows and equips the splinter bolts in them (which someone told him to make of course  ).


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2015)

Tassara will cast the following spells before going into the battle:

[Spell - Target]
Bless - All allies
Sacred Watch - All allies
Angelic Aspect - Tassara
Resist Energy (Fire) - Tassara
Stoneskin - Tassara
Divine Power - Tassara
Animal Growth -Kathy
Bull Stregth -Kathy
Bear Endurance -Kathy
Greater Magic Fang -Kathy


She touches Kaylee, Max, Hayao and Drell for their telepathic link. 



All stats are after buffing.


*Sister Tassara "Light Caller" of the Silver Mist*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, Level 10, Init +4, HP 235/235, Speed 20
AC 32, Touch 18, Flat-footed 32, CMD 31, Fort +14, Ref +5, Will +20, CMB +13, Base Attack Bonus 10 
Fiendslayer Crystal Lesser (+1d6 vs Evil Outsiders) +1 Halberd (good) +16/+11 (1d10+3+3+8, x3)
Dagger +15 (1d4+1+8+3, 19-20)
Sling +12 (1d4+3, x2)
Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate +4, Darkwood Buckler (+13 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
Abilities Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 11, Wis 32, Cha 28

CONDITIONS
Low-light vision, darkvision 60, resistance to acid and cold 10, and DR 5/evil
Fly at a speed of 30 feet
Resist Energy (Fire)
Stoneskin (100) DR 10/adamantine

====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP130 / AC30
Init+7
F+12,R+9,W+5
Attack +20 Bite (weapon focus) [2d6+11]; 2 claws (1d6+11); Rake (1d6)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Improved Natural Attack, Improved initiative, Devotion, Multiattack
Tricks: Down, Defend, Attack (all), come, guard, heel, fetch, track







Max will cast the following spells on herself previous to the fight:
-Summon Charlie!
-Enlarge
-Mage Armor
-Barkskin
-Stoneskin
-Lesser Evolution Surge - Improved damage (bite)


*MAXIMA WEBBER *
Female NG Human Synthesist, Level 8, Init +2, HP (91 Max)/(81 Charlie)
AC 31 ; Saves Fort (+9), Ref (+7), Will (+6); 
Attack Bite +11 (1d8+1d6+4), Slam +11(2d6+1d6+4), 2 claws +11 (1d4+1d6+4); (she has 1d6 of fire damage in each attack)
-Stoneskin DR 10/Adamantine (80)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2015)

Hayao enters stance, and Rin casts Mage Armor and Cat's Grace on him.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2015)

Kaylee turns toward her zombie.  "Now Juki, stay with Yuki and listen to what she wants you to do.  Okay?"  The zombie nods in response and stands next to her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 16, 2015)

((Ready or not here we go!))

By luck of the draw the party is introduce first.  They enter the arena to the cheers of crowds as the magically amplified voice of the arena master extols their victories in the qualifying rounds and plays up the party's unusual circumstances for being here.  Clearly going for a hero-or-damned role for the party's first showing.  Regardless the crowd responds enthusiastically.

After a few minutes the crowd is hushed and a similar process is given for the group's opponents.  As he speaks the group enters.  A man in shining armor atop a heavy warhorse leads the procession, closely followed by a woman atop a unicorn, both wield lances with banners held high.

They're flanked by a pair of heavy armored figures atop warhorses with sword-and-shield at the ready.  To the left of the column are a pair of lightly armored figures, one wields a single giant greataxe, the other a pair of battleaxes.  On the right flank of the column are a pair of cloaked figures with shortbows on light warhorses.  Behind the front rank are four longbow wielding archers and a pair of unarmed, robed figures.

As the group is finished being introduced the announcer calls for each group to acknowledge they are ready to fight, then the battle is joined!

((Adding initial positioning stuff to Roll20 site now, I'll keep everyone with access to move the PC tokens for now, but please don't be jerks about it.))

Please post 5 rounds of actions at your leisure.  I'll pause if things encounter changes but I'd like to be able to move forward quickly if things are going as planned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level
-Mage Armor (2 1)
-Silent Image (2)
-Summon Monster I (2)
-Protection from Chaos (1)
-Protection from Good (1)
-Protection from Evil (1)
-Grease (3)

-Cure Light Wounds (6)
-Shield (3 2)
-Polypurpose Panacea

2nd Level
-Web (3)
Glitterdust (3)
-Resist Energy (2)
-See Invisibility (2 1)

-Fox's Cunning 
-Barkskin (8 7)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (4)
-Wind Wall (4)
-Fly (1)
-Summon Monster III (2)

-Heroism (4 3)
-Haste (4 3)

4th Level
-Black Tentacles (4)
-Summon Monster IV (4)
-Scrying (4)
-Communal Protection from Energy (4)

-Greater Invisibility (6 5)

5th Level
-Overland Flight (2 1)
-Teleport (4)
-Icy Prison (4)
-Wall of Stone (4)






> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +16, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 60
> *AC* 39, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 27, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +18, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+5(M) +23/+17 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+16 (5d6+20)
> ...



Drell Buffs (factored in above):

-Overland Flight
-Heroism (+2 to attack rolls, saves, skill checks)
-Haste (+1 to attack rolls, ac, reflex save, +30 ft speed)
-Greater Invisibility  
-Mage Armor (+3 AC)
-Barkskin (+4 AC)
-Shield (+4 AC)
-Protection from Evil/Good/Chaos (+2 on saves against Evil/Good/Chaos, not factored in)
-See Invisibility

*Initiative:* (1,16) = (17)

*Round 1*

Drell takes position 30 feet above Tassara and casts _Glitterdust_ in the faces of the archers.

*Round 2*

_Grease_ at the feet of the cavaliers' mounts.

*Round 3*

If the Mages are still kicking, _Icy Prison_ one of them. If they're done, the cavaliers, if they're done an archer.

*Round 4*

_Glitterdust_

*Round 5*

_Grease_


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 16, 2015)

"Ah yes, fluffy yet satisfying," Mammon says, as he pats his stomach. Mammon finishes his pancakes but a low, otherworldly, growl tell him that his breakfast is yet to be complete. "Well fine, if you're still hungry, have all the food you wish." At that moment, white energy erupts outward from him, growing claws and what seem to be the carnivorous maw of some unholy Eldritch Abomination. These tendril-like claws race outwards to grab the projectile pancakes, snatching them out of the air and shoving them into the energy-projection mouth. 

During this time, Mammon decides to meditate for a while. In this meditative state taught to him by the monks, his senses expand, and he overhears the conversation between Tassara and Ulyssen, which he notes down for later. After quite a few more volleys of pancakes, the tendrils recede, and the energy around him seems to quite down to a mere outline.

Under his breath, Mammon says, "I hope you've had your fill, because we'll be facing real opponents, from this very plane. We can't callously tear them limb from limb. Now is the time to express caution." With that, the energy outline around him murmurs and wavers a bit, as if whining about the decision. "I mean it mister. If this arrangement is going to work, we're going to need to be on the same page. I promise, once we win this tournament, I'll take you hunting for some game as soon as I can. Is that okay with you? You like that?" The energy outline wavers, then immediately stops, seemingly content with the descion. "There we go. Maybe this relationship can work out. Apparently all I needed to get through to you were a few dozen pancakes, who knew?" Mammon laughs softly to himself.

From here, Mammon goes to prepare for battle.


*Spoiler*: _Buff Spells_ 




Barkskin = +4 AC
Mage Armor = +4 AC


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Ready or not here we go!))
> 
> By luck of the draw the party is introduce first.  They enter the arena to the cheers of crowds as the magically amplified voice of the arena master extols their victories in the qualifying rounds and plays up the party's unusual circumstances for being here.  Clearly going for a hero-or-damned role for the party's first showing.  Regardless the crowd responds enthusiastically.
> 
> ...



Ulysesn waves at the other fighters "I wish you the best of luck try not to die!" Ulysesn rages as the party acknowledges they are ready to fight (+2ini,dex).
AoO number 13: AoO range: 135' AoO hit:1d20+41 AoO dmg: 3d8+10 x 2 (non-lethal)
((With Tassara's mercy field he'll do 4d8+10 x 2 non-lethal))
He'll be taking any AoO chance he can get.
Ini:1d20+20
18+20 = 38
Clustered shots is in effect to get past DR.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1 Ulysesn clicks his boots of haste and focuses on one of the he targets the unarmed people in the robes with a full attack using splintering bolts.
attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+39 → [7,39] = (46)
1d20+39 → [14,39] = (53)
1d20+39 → [20,39] = (59)
(crit, crit confirm: 1d20+39
2+39 = 41)
1d20+34 → [1,34] = (35)
1d20+29 → [3,29] = (32)






Dmg(non-lethal):

*Spoiler*: __ 




3d8+10 → [1,2,3,10] = (16)
3d8+10 → [3,6,7,10] = (26)

3d8+10 → [8,7,8,10] = (33)
3d8+10 → [6,1,8,10] = (25)

3d8+10 → [8,3,1,10] = (22)
3d8+10 → [8,4,1,10] = (23)

3d8+10 → [3,7,1,10] = (21)
3d8+10 → [3,2,7,10] = (22)

3d8+10 → [1,7,6,10] = (24)
3d8+10 → [8,4,4,10] = (26)


((once nissa casts haste on him he'll de-activate the boots))
Round 2 he will repeat this action switching to lethal bolts targeting the other if the one he aimed at went down except with Tassara's spell effect if it stays up ((two separate rolls from here on, 4d8 because of Tassara's spell and 3d8 with splintering bolts if out, Ulysesn will do his best to stay within the field making 5 foot steps if he has to. Also +2 to all attacks if using the 4d8 rolls.))
attacks:
1d20+39 → [13,39] = (52)
1d20+39 → [16,39] = (55)
1d20+39 → [15,39] = (54)
1d20+34 → [14,34] = (48)
1d20+29 → [6,29] = (35)

Dmg(non-lethal):

*Spoiler*: __ 




4d8+10 → [5,8,4,5,10] = (32)
4d8+10 → [8,7,3,4,10] = (32)

4d8+10 → [6,7,6,4,10] = (33)
4d8+10 → [4,1,7,6,10] = (28)

4d8+10 → [2,8,4,2,10] = (26)
4d8+10 → [7,2,1,2,10] = (22)

4d8+10 → [2,4,2,8,10] = (26)
4d8+10 → [3,3,6,8,10] = (30)

4d8+10 → [2,3,6,3,10] = (24)
4d8+10 → [1,8,5,7,10] = (31)





*Spoiler*: __ 



dmg(non-lethal splinting. all 3d8 rolls at this point and after are if the non-lethal aura goes away or if it's out of range)

*Spoiler*: __ 




3d8+10 → [2,8,2,10] = (22)
3d8+10 → [8,5,6,10] = (29)

3d8+10 → [3,2,6,10] = (21)
3d8+10 → [8,1,3,10] = (22)

3d8+10 → [3,5,7,10] = (25)
3d8+10 → [8,6,1,10] = (25)

3d8+10 → [8,1,2,10] = (21)
3d8+10 → [8,3,4,10] = (25)

3d8+10 → [3,1,6,10] = (20)
3d8+10 → [2,5,4,10] = (21)






round 3 he targets the crossbowmen on horseback

1d20+39 → [9,39] = (48)
1d20+39 → [20,39] = (59)
(confirm:1d20+39
19+39 = 58)
1d20+39 → [3,39] = (42)
1d20+34 → [19,34] = (53)
(confirm: 1d20+34
14+34 = 48)
1d20+29 → [13,29] = (42)

Dmg(non-lethal):

*Spoiler*: __ 




4d8+10 → [1,7,7,4,10] = (29)
4d8+10 → [5,1,3,5,10] = (24)

4d8+10 → [6,6,5,1,10] = (28)
4d8+10 → [6,6,7,4,10] = (33)

4d8+10 → [4,7,6,1,10] = (28)
4d8+10 → [1,4,7,5,10] = (27)

4d8+10 → [4,2,3,2,10] = (21)
4d8+10 → [7,4,8,8,10] = (37)

4d8+10 → [5,4,2,3,10] = (24)
4d8+10 → [6,8,4,8,10] = (36)




*Spoiler*: __ 



dmgn-lethal

*Spoiler*: __ 




3d8+10 → [5,5,7,10] = (27)
3d8+10 → [3,7,6,10] = (26)

3d8+10 → [6,2,7,10] = (25)
3d8+10 → [3,6,6,10] = (25)

3d8+10 → [7,6,4,10] = (27)
3d8+10 → [3,8,7,10] = (28)

3d8+10 → [5,8,6,10] = (29)
3d8+10 → [6,7,6,10] = (29)

3d8+10 → [8,8,3,10] = (29)
3d8+10 → [8,3,2,10] = (23)







round 4 the other crossbowman
13+39 = 52
1d20+39
14+39 = 53
1d20+39
18+39 = 57
(crit confirm:1d20+39
13+39 = 52)
1d20+34
2+34 = 36
1d20+29
2+29 = 31(rage power!2 rage consumed + 1d6 = 1d6+0
4+0 = 4) = 35

Dmg(non-lethal):

*Spoiler*: __ 




4d8+10 → [8,7,6,5,10] = (36)
4d8+10 → [3,2,5,6,10] = (26)

4d8+10 → [1,6,2,6,10] = (25)
4d8+10 → [5,2,4,7,10] = (28)

4d8+10 → [4,7,4,5,10] = (30)
4d8+10 → [1,4,3,6,10] = (24)

4d8+10 → [5,1,1,6,10] = (23)
4d8+10 → [7,4,7,1,10] = (29)

4d8+10 → [8,8,5,1,10] = (32)
4d8+10 → [5,7,8,6,10] = (36)




*Spoiler*: __ 



dmg(non-lethal)

*Spoiler*: __ 




3d8+10 → [7,3,3,10] = (23)
3d8+10 → [3,6,1,10] = (20)

3d8+10 → [6,6,8,10] = (30)
3d8+10 → [3,8,3,10] = (24)

3d8+10 → [7,5,1,10] = (23)
3d8+10 → [1,2,8,10] = (21)

3d8+10 → [1,7,3,10] = (21)
3d8+10 → [1,4,5,10] = (20)

3d8+10 → [4,7,7,10] = (28)
3d8+10 → [6,2,1,10] = (19)






Round 5 target the unicorn?
attacks:
1d20+39 → [11,39] = (50)
1d20+39 → [5,39] = (44)
1d20+39 → [9,39] = (48)
1d20+34 → [12,34] = (46)
1d20+29 → [6,29] = (35)

Dmg(non-lethal):

*Spoiler*: __ 




4d8+10 → [5,3,5,4,10] = (27)
4d8+10 → [7,5,6,5,10] = (33)

4d8+10 → [3,3,4,6,10] = (26)
4d8+10 → [7,6,2,3,10] = (28)

4d8+10 → [8,6,2,2,10] = (28)
4d8+10 → [1,4,7,4,10] = (26)

4d8+10 → [7,3,5,3,10] = (28)
4d8+10 → [2,3,1,5,10] = (21)

4d8+10 → [8,5,1,7,10] = (31)
4d8+10 → [4,2,7,4,10] = (27)




*Spoiler*: __ 



dmg(non-lethal):

*Spoiler*: __ 




3d8+10 → [2,1,5,10] = (18)
3d8+10 → [1,4,5,10] = (20)

3d8+10 → [7,6,1,10] = (24)
3d8+10 → [1,6,2,10] = (19)

3d8+10 → [5,4,2,10] = (21)
3d8+10 → [4,7,8,10] = (29)

3d8+10 → [7,7,7,10] = (31)
3d8+10 → [4,4,3,10] = (21)

3d8+10 → [1,1,8,10] = (20)
3d8+10 → [1,8,1,10] = (20)


----------



## kluang (Feb 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Ready or not here we go!))
> 
> By luck of the draw the party is introduce first.  They enter the arena to the cheers of crowds as the magically amplified voice of the arena master extols their victories in the qualifying rounds and plays up the party's unusual circumstances for being here.  Clearly going for a hero-or-damned role for the party's first showing.  Regardless the crowd responds enthusiastically.
> 
> ...



Zozaria draws his blade and points it at the lady atop of the unicorn. "Lady, you have a nice pair of tits, lets get to know each other better."

He then looks at the rest of the group and nods. "Buff..."

"Non, lethal, huh..." he moves towards one of the heavy plated opponent and gets into his Niman form.



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
7,+6
Total:13


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1

Attack

Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
17,+23
Total:40

Roll(1d20)+23:
13,+23
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Damage (non lethal)

Roll(1d12)+5:
9,+5
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+5:
6,+5
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+5:
10,+5
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+5:
8,+5
Total:13

Round 2

Attack

Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+23:
15,+23
Total:38

Roll(1d20)+23:
8,+23
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
6,+23
Total:29

Damage (n.l)

Roll(1d12)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+5:
10,+5
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+5:
11,+5
Total:16

Round 3

Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+23:
19,+23
Total:42

Roll(1d20)+23:
15,+23
Total:38

Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34

Damage (n.l)

Roll(1d12)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+5:
9,+5
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+5:
4,+5
Total:9

Round 4

Attack

Roll(1d20)+23:
10,+23
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+23:
10,+23
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+23:
13,+23
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Damage

Roll(1d12)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+5:
1,+5
Total:6

Roll(1d12)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+5:
6,+5
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+5:
7,+5
Total:12

Round 5

Zozaria uses Mirror Stike


Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
17,+23
Total:40

Roll(1d20)+23:
6,+23
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+23:
14,+23
Total:37

Attack

Roll(1d12)+5:
7,+5
Total:12

Roll(1d12)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+5:
2,+5
Total:7


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2015)

"Let's get this party started!!" everyone hears from the crowd. The band start to play the following.













-Kaylee, if you can, deal with the unicorn. I fear that might be the Power of One. Hayao, Drell, keep an eye in them. Good luck!-


Inititative 1d20+4=13

Overall tactics for Tassara:


She will not retreat if an enemy wants to engage her in melee. Kathy now has reach of 15ft and herself 10ft, so good luck with that. Kathy will chew any enemy in her reach.
If Kathy's HP drops below 25%, Tassara will order Max to use dimension door to get her out of the frey. 
If two members of the party get below 50% HP she will use Channel Energy 5d10 +50% (from Healer's Blessing). If they are too far away for a Channel, Tassara can tell Hayao, Drell and Kaylee if anyone is in trouble and coordinate a defense accordingly.


*Round 1*
As soon as the battle starts, Tassara moves forward between the pillars and will cast Hymn of Mercy (10 rounds) and try to keep as many of her group in the area of effect (30ft radius, centered on her). *IMPORTANT-* Tassara's Channel Energy has the same range, so if you wish to get healed you will need to get in that area.
I HAVE MOVED TASSARA BETWEEN SOME PILLARS, THIS WILL KEEP HER FROM GETTING FLANKED.

*Round 2 *
Second turn she will cast *Hold Person DC 25* on one of the spellcaster if they haven't been dealt already. Otherwise, she uses it on the biggest threat left.


*Round 3-4*
Tassara will cast Flame Strike (Merciful - DC26) x2 
She will try to hit as many enemies with it as she can while avoiding the party members. 


10d6 → [3,3,2,1,6,1,2,4,2,3] = (27)
10d6 → [2,3,2,5,5,1,1,5,2,6] = (32)


*Round 5*
She uses Channel Energy for the party.
5d10=26 +50% =39 HP



KATHY CHOMPS
INIT 1d20+7=9

ROUND 1 - 5

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attacks Bite + 2 claws + Rake
1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37)
1d20+20 → [9,20] = (29)
1d20+20 → [3,20] = (23)
1d20+20 → [5,20] = (25)

1d20+20 → [9,20] = (29)
1d20+20 → [1,20] = (21)
1d20+20 → [16,20] = (36)
1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37)

1d20+20 → [8,20] = (28)
1d20+20 → [12,20] = (32)
1d20+20 → [20,20] = (40) CRIT
1d20+20 → [3,20] = (23)

1d20+20 → [8,20] = (28)
1d20+20 → [19,20] = (39)
1d20+20 → [13,20] = (33)
1d20+20 → [6,20] = (26)

1d20+20 → [5,20] = (25)
1d20+20 → [13,20] = (33)
1d20+20 → [20,20] = (40) CRIT
1d20+20 → [16,20] = (36)


Damage
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2,1,11] = (14)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [6,11] = (17)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2,11] = (13)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2] = (2)

2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2,5,11] = (18)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [1,11] = (12)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [1,11] = (12)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [5] = (5)

2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [5,5,11] = (21)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [1,11] = (12)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [5,11] = (16) CRIT
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [5] = (5)

2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2,2,11] = (15)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [3,11] = (14)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [3,11] = (14)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2] = (2)

2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [4,6,11] = (21)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [4,11] = (15)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2,11] = (13) CRIT
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [6] = (6)









Tactics for Max
INIT 


Max will stay close to Tassara at all times, keeping her from getting flanked and picking off anything that might have survived Kathy's claws to get close.
If in any circumstance, Max, Tassara or Kathy seem to be in trouble (25% HP), Max will immediately use dimension door to get them/herself out of danger, but still inside the arena.


Round 1-5 
Guard's Tassara's flanks and behind. Hits anything in reach. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attacks Bite - Slam - Claw-Claw
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)

1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31) CRIT
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)

1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)
1d20+11 → [3,11] = (14)
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)

1d20+11 → [2,11] = (13)
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31) CRIT
1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29)
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)

1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31) CRIT



Damage
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [8,6,4] = (18)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,4,5,4] = (14)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,3,4] = (10)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,2,4] = (8)

1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [8,3,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,4,6,4] = (16) (CRIT)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,3,4] = (8)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,1,4] = (7)

1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [5,5,4] = (14)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,4,3,4] = (12)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,3,4] = (10)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,2,4] = (8)

1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [7,4,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,4,4,4] = (13) CRIT
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,4,4] = (11)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,5,4] = (11)

1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [7,3,4] = (14)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,1,5,4] = (13)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,3,4] = (9)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [3,3,4] = (10) CRIT


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2015)

'I'll give it a shot!'  Kaylee telepathically communicates with Tassara.


Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22 

Character:

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 116
Armor Class: 26 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +9
Reflex: +9
Will: +24

CMD: +35
CMB: +9



Large Gravity Elemental:

Round 1:  Kaylee will cast Stone Call on the other party, centered on the woman with the unicorn.

Round 2:  Round 2: Using her 100ft fly speed she will head toward a pillar that is nearest the unicorn. From the pillar she will then cast Fear on the creature.

Fear:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Range 30 ft.
Area cone-shaped burst
Duration 1 round/level or 1 round; see text
Saving Throw Will partial; Spell Resistance yes

An invisible cone of terror causes each living creature in the area to become panicked unless it succeeds on a Will save. If cornered, a panicked creature begins cowering. If the Will save succeeds, the creature is shaken for 1 round.




Round 3:  If Fear doesn't work then, staying near but not to close, Kaylee will cast Mad Monkeys to hopefully land on the rider and Unicorn.

Mad Monkeys:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Range close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect swarm of monkeys
Duration 1 round/level
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You summon a swarm of screeching, mischievous monkeys. The swarm understands and obeys your commands and has the statistics of a monkey swarm. Creatures failing a saving throw against the mad monkeys’ distraction attack are deafened for 1 minute as well as nauseated. The monkeys attempt one disarm or steal combat maneuver each turn as a free action against any creature that begins its turn in the swarm, using your caster level plus your casting ability score bonus (Intelligence for wizards; Wisdom for druids and oracles; Charisma for bards, sorcerers, and summoners) for its CMB. Recovering an item from the monkeys requires a successful disarm or steal attempt against that CMB +10. An object stolen by the monkeys takes swarm damage each round the swarm is in possession of the object.





If at any point after this, Juki falls to 1/3 or less HP, Kaylee will use Inflict Serious Wounds on her. 
Roll(3d8)+10:
6,8,6,+10
Total:30

Round 3:  If Fear works, Kaylee will cast  and send them toward the closest target.

Ghoul Army:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Range 5 feet
Effect 1d4+1 ghouls and 1 ghast
Duration 1 round/level
Saving Throw Fortitude half (see text); Spell Resistance no

By scattering a handful of ghoul’s teeth across the ground, you cause 1d4+1 ghouls led by a single ghast to rise up from the ground around you. The ghouls and their ghast leader must appear in squares adjacent to you, but after that they follow your spoken commands unerringly.

If one of the ghouls is destroyed while the spell’s duration is still in effect, it bursts into a spray of rotten flesh and necromantic energy that deals 1d6 points of negative energy damage to all adjacent targets—this energy heals undead targets as typical for negative energy damage. If the ghast is destroyed in this manner, it deals twice as much negative energy damage as a ghoul. A successful Fortitude save halves the negative energy damage dealt. When this spell’s duration expires, any remaining undead created by this spell crumble apart into dust and blow away without dealing any additional negative energy damage.




Round 4:  Looking toward the nearest target, Kaylee will use Engulf.

Round 5:  Continuing/trying Engulf but will release before they die.


Lion:

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13

Stats:

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 108
Armor Class: 26 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +6
Reflex: +6
Will: +6

((Keep forgetting to update her sheet.   Might need help...))




Round 1:  She will fly to not quite the middle of the field.  Lion will attack anything that gets close with her talons, retreating if her hp gets low.

Round 2 – 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+6:
1,+6
Total:7

Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 17, 2015)

Yuki comes out into combat with Juki clinging to her back.  She rushes to behind the clerics, where Juki will use Yuki's back as a springboard, and kick the other cleric.  The pair will focus on the two clerics until they are knocked out, then move to disorient rangers, 2 on 1.

“Look at you, making a big dramatic entrance and stealing our spotlight!”

“That's what I was gonna say, let's go!” With those words and a wide grin Yuki shoots off to begin their actions.


Yuki Init-
Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Juki Init-
Roll(1d20)+12:
2,+12
Total:14


*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




*Yuki*
FemaleChaotic Neutral Alseid Chaos Monk9/Druid 1/Ninja10, *Level* 10, *Init* +8, *HP* 167/167, *Speed* 250ft
*AC* 34, *Touch* 34, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 55, 
*Fort* +18, *Ref* +17, *Will* +19, *CMB* +21, *Base Attack Bonus* 9/4   
*  Unarmed Strike *   (2d6+strength (1-1/2 x on first strike with Dragon Style),  )
*Abilities* Str 30, Dex 27, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 30, Cha 10
*Condition* 
Darkvision 60', Superior low-light vision

Displacing Stance (20%):
When active gain 20% miss chance, this improves to 50% at level 12. Activate as a swift action, usable for 1/2 monk level rounds per day (these rounds need not be consecutive)

Dragon Style:
While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Boar Style:
You can deal bludgeoning damage or slashing damage with your unarmed strikes—changing damage type is a free action. While using this style, once per round when you hit a single foe with two or more unarmed strikes, you can tear flesh. When you do, you deal 2d6 bleed damage with the attack.

Ki pool (cold iron/silver)

Offensive Prediction: When engaged in melee Yuki may as a swift action attempt a Perception check vs. a target's touch AC. If successful that target is denied its dexterity bonus to AC vs. Yuki's attacks that round (and is thus vulnerable to sneak attack if applicable). Yuki must begin her turn in melee with the target to use this ability (it doesn't apply to charges).

Woodfriend: When in a forest you leave no tracks and can always discern true north.

Improved Evasion-
At 9th level, a monk's evasion ability improves. He still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, but henceforth he takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Unbound Steps (Su): This trick allows a ninja to use her ki to walk through the air. Whenever the ninja uses the light steps class feature, she can walk on air, rising or descending as she desires. She must end her move on a solid surface. Each use of this ability uses up 1 ki point.

Lightning Arc (Sp): As a standard action, you can unleash an arc of electricity targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. This arc of electricity deals 1d6 points of electricity damage + 1 point for every two cleric levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

ROCKS!  1d4 + str
Ki Points- 14
resist cold 10
+109 Acrobatics when Jumping





*Spoiler*: _Juki_ 





Female Chaotic Neutral Human (Undead) Chaos Monk7/Barbarian1/Ninja8, *Level* 8, *Init* +12, *HP* 80/80, *Speed* 105ft
*AC* 32, *Touch* 32, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 53, *Fort* +9, *Ref* +16, *Will* +17, *CMB* +21/+17, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/4   
*  Unarmed Strike *   (2d6+strength (1-1/2 x on first strike),  )
*  Katana *   (1d8,  )
*  Whip *   (1d3,  )
 (+8 Dex, +13 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 32, Dex 27, Con -, Int 14, Wis 30, Cha 12
*Condition* darkvision 60', superior low-light vision

Displacing Stance (20%):
When active gain 20% miss chance, this improves to 50% at level 12. Activate as a swift action, usable for 1/2 monk level rounds per day (these rounds need not be consecutive)

Dragon Style:
While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Ki pool (cold iron/silver)


Offensive Prediction: When engaged in melee Yuki may as a swift action attempt a Perception check vs. a target's touch AC. If successful that target is denied its dexterity bonus to AC vs. Yuki's attacks that round (and is thus vulnerable to sneak attack if applicable). Yuki must begin her turn in melee with the target to use this ability (it doesn't apply to charges).

ROCKS!  1d4 + str
Channel resistance +4 
DR/5 Magic and Slashing
Ki points- 18
Stunning fist uses per day- 10





*Spoiler*: __ 



1st round-
Yuki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+20:
20,+20
Total:40

Juki Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+44:
10,+44
Total:54

Juki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+21:
13,+21
Total:34

2nd round-
If either one doesn't make the grapple, then they will try again, otherwise they will keep grappling, using them as shields and attempt to knock out the clerics over the next couple rounds( ALL Non-lethal).  Once they are knocked out then they will focus on single rangers together, one grappling, the other attacking.
Yuki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

Yuki Melee-
Roll(1d20)+18:
18,+18
Total:36
Roll(2d6)+15:
3,2,+15
Total:20

Juki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39

Juki Melee-
Roll(1d20)+19:
17,+19
Total:36
Roll(2d6)+15:
2,1,+15
Total:18

3rd round

Yuki grapple-
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

Yuki melee-
Roll(1d20)+18:
18,+18
Total:36
Roll(2d6)+15:
6,3,+15
Total:24

Juki grapple-
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39

Juki Melee-
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32
Roll(2d6)+15:
5,6,+15
Total:26

4th Round-

Yuki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

Yuki Melee-
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32
Roll(2d6)+15:
2,4,+15
Total:21

Juki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+21:
16,+21
Total:37

Juki melee-
Roll(1d20)+19:
12,+19
Total:31
Roll(2d6)+15:
5,3,+15
Total:23

5th round-

Yuki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+20:
19,+20
Total:39

Yuki Melee-
Roll(1d20)+18:
20,+18
Total:38
Roll(2d6)+15:
2,5,+15
Total:22

Juki Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+21:
13,+21
Total:34

Juki Melee-
Roll(1d20)+19:
7,+19
Total:26
Roll(2d6)+15:
6,3,+15
Total:24


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2015)

"Horses? Ah fer fuck's sake!"


*Spoiler*: __ 







> 0th level
> 
> He casts greater magic weapon (+2 atk & dmg rolls)
> Prevenom weapon (1 point con dmg for 2 rounds ; fort negates) (1pp)
> ...



*Init:* Roll(1d20)+18:
6,+18
Total:24

*Round 1*

Swift: Dimension door behind the barbarians
Constant orgasm to all those in line of sight. (he's aiming for everyone. Horses included XD)

*Round 2*
Vanishing strike

Atk
Roll(1d20)+26:
17,+26
Total:43

Dmg:
Roll(1d6)+31:
1,+31
Total:32
x2 = 64

Teleport to behind the furthest horse rider (invisible)

*Round 3*
Slumber on horse
Dimension door

Atk
Roll(1d20)+26:
12,+26
Total:38

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+31:
6,+31
Total:37

Attack
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+31:
6,+31
Total:37

*Round 4*
Vanishing strike 

Atk
Roll(1d20)+26:
11,+26
Total:37

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+31:
1,+31
Total:32

Teleport to high threat target/


*Round 5*
Dimension door
empathic transfer hostile +attack

Atk
Roll(1d20)+26:
9,+26
Total:35

Dmg

Roll(1d6)+31:
2,+31
Total:33

Atk
Roll(1d20)+26:
9,+26
Total:35

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+31:
2,+31
Total:33

Atk
Roll(1d20)+21:
19,+21
Total:40

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+31:
4,+31
Total:35 x2 = 70


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2015)

> HP:146/146
> Initiative: +26 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +21 = +6[Class] +10[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...





> RIN
> 
> HP: 108/108 (8d8+5xCon+20+8+8)
> Int: +7 [Dex]
> ...



Hayao 
Rin 

*Round 1:
*
Hayao takes out his Wand of Teleportation, and ports directly to the side of the horse on the right flank of the enemy group. (Not sure if Sun School lets me use his Ice Breath, but that's what I'm going for!) He unleashes his breath weapon on the entire right half of the group.

DC 17 Reflex Save for half damage



Rin casts Blindness on the leader of the Argents. (DC 21 Fort Save)

*Rounds 2 and 3:*

Hayao attacks with his ice breath again and Rin attacks with Moonfire on the leader, and then Moonstruck (Will Save DC 21) on the Unicorn the round afterward.



 (And she's dazzled for 8 rounds if it hits) 

Moonstruck - 

*Round 4 and 5:*

Rin casts Haste on them both. Full Attack, with Rin healing as necessary from range with Far Healing in Round 5.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 17, 2015)

Mammon walks into the arena eager for combat, but surprisingly enough, not in a blood rage. Not yet at least. Spying the opposing team's grand entrance, however, he decides that it would be better to play it safe, lest he and his Eidolon be skewered on a lance's edge.

Intitiative: 1d20 + 16 = {14}  + 16 = 30

*Round 1*

Energy surrounds the Synthesist, and takes on a familiar form, save for one addition. White Wings sprout from the creature's back, and grow larger and more powerful. It's neck also extends a bit, granting it greater reach.

Swift Action: Evolving Arcana: Flight (2 pts) + Increased Flight Speed (+20 ft : 1 pts) + Skilled Evolution (+8 racial bonus to Fly Skill) + Reach (Bite)

With that done, Mammon flies into the air to roughly 50 feet above the enemy, going at an angle that allows him to make the trip with the most ease (45 degrees or so).

Move Action: Fly above opponents. 
Fly Check: 1d20 + 7 (Ranks) + 2 (DEX) - 1 (Size) + 8 (skilled) = {18} + 16 = 34  

Mammon curls his fingers towards his palm, before thrusting it upwards with an incantation! As he does so, dark tendrils erupt from the stadium floor beneath the opposing team, grabbing at all who enter!

Standard Action: Cast Black Tentacles, centered on the group of casters (If all enemies are close enough to each other to be effected i.e. within a 20 ft radius spread, then assume they are all affected)

CMB = 1d20 + Caster Level + STR + Size = {16} + 9 + 4 + 1 = 30 
CMD = 10 + CMB

Grapple Damage: 1d6 + 4 = {5} + 4 = 9

*Round 2*

From above the battle, Mammon watches the match. If a friendly gets caught by the Black Tentacles, he will cast Grease on that person, upping their next escape attempt by +10. 

If not, he will dive on into the fray, stopping at the edge of his extended Bite Reach, before casting Frostbite. Thanks to his Spontaneous Metafocus in the spell, Mammon is able to add the Rime Metamagic to the spell without increasing it's casting time. His aim is for the one who wields the Greataxe.

Before doing so however, he will enhance the power of his strikes with his Arcane pool!

Swift Action: Arcane Pool (+2 -> +5)

Move Action: Fly down above Great Axe Weilder (stopping just at the edge of extended Bite Reach)
Fly Check: 1d20 + 16 = {19} + 16 = 35

Standard Action: Cast Frostbite. Spellstrike with Bite attack.

Attack Roll: [[1d20 + 26 + 3]] = [[8 + 26 + 3]] = 37
Damage Roll: [[1d8 + 15 (STR) + 7 (half STR) + 5 (enh)]] = [[8 + 27]] = 35
Frostbite: [[1d6 + 9 (caster level)]] = [[6+9]] = 15

Frostbite deals nonlethal cold damge. If Frostbite hits, then the target is Fatigued and, thanks to Rime Spell, Entangled.

Rime Spell lasts for 1 round (the level of spell cast)

*Subsequent Rounds*
Full Attack with Frostbite (Caster Level charges), Pounce as needed.
Will attempt to spread the as opposed to murdering a specific person. 
Use Evolving Arcana once more to get reach on all 5 attacks.
If needed, use SpellShield to increase AC by 13. 

Rinse, repeat, try to stay alive in the thick of things.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2015)

Annie is going to go around town or the crowd and see if she can't find any rumours about unicorn potions, how to make them and if there are potential buyers.

craft alchemy: 1d20+25
17+25 = 42

profession trader: 1d20+13
19+13 = 32

know arcane: 1d20+23
19+23 = 42


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 18, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie is going to go around town or the crowd and see if she can't find any rumours about unicorn potions, how to make them and if there are potential buyers.
> 
> craft alchemy: 1d20+25
> 17+25 = 42
> ...



Unicorn Horn is used in a number of different magical concoctions, generally healing or protective items.  It's not widely traded on the open market though as it has a lot of stigma attached to it (Unicorns don't exactly volunteer their horns).

While she's out looking she hears a whispered voice, "nothing personal, just the contract."  Immediately after there's a click of a crossbow and a sharp strike of pain in her abdomen where a bolt suddenly blooms (Annie -15, bleed 3).  The quarrel is expertly placed, and unleashes a spray of blood.

There's no sign of the attacker though he sounded close.  There's a scream in the crowd and they begin scattering away from Annie, making a bubble around her.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Unicorn Horn is used in a number of different magical concoctions, generally healing or protective items.  It's not widely traded on the open market though as it has a lot of stigma attached to it (Unicorns don't exactly volunteer their horns).
> 
> While she's out looking she hears a whispered voice, "nothing personal, just the contract."  Immediately after there's a click of a crossbow and a sharp strike of pain in her abdomen where a bolt suddenly blooms (Annie -15, bleed 3).  The quarrel is expertly placed, and unleashes a spray of blood.
> 
> There's no sign of the attacker though he sounded close.  There's a scream in the crowd and they begin scattering away from Annie, making a bubble around her.



Annie casts Mirror image as a reaction to the attack and in a way to defend herself from the attacker. She orders Bubbles her familiar raven to scan the crowd for the potential attacker.

Afterwards she'll cast displacement on herself and tries to find out who shot her.

If her attacker doesn't show him/herself then she'll cast stoneskin on herself.

If she finds the attacker she'll cast phantasmal killer on him.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 18, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie casts Mirror image as a reaction to the attack and in a way to defend herself from the attacker. She orders Bubbles her familiar raven to scan the crowd for the potential attacker.



Roll(1d4)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Annie generates 5 illusionary dopplegangers as Bubbles scouts the crowd for any particular reactions as she continues to bleed (Annie -3).  A crossbow ratchets and fires two more times, bolts materializing in flight somewhere to her side.  Both bolts strike false images causing them to vanish (down to 3 images).

More people scream and the crowd starts rapidly thinning as they run panicked from the scene of the attack.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 18, 2015)

((Note: I've retroactively added Dueling and Impervious to the whip during the downtime and payed the requisite cost, if that's ok))


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Male Chaotic Good Human Rogue / Bard(Blacksnake), *Level* 10, *Init* +10, *HP* 81/81, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 29, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 33, *Fort* +9, *Ref* +22, *Will* +11, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 10
> *S. A. S-S. I. Dueling Mithral Whip of +1 * +20 (1d4+21, x2)
> *(force) Bracers of Armor +8*, *20% miss chance Cloak of Minor Displacement* (+8 Armor, +10 Dex)
> ...





Initiative: 1d20+16
7+16=23


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 



Troyce will follow Duncan through his magic door, _staying behind him_, and try to stay hidden in the darkness generated by his weapon for the first few rounds ((I was told this would work, but if it doesn't then disregard it completely, i suppose))

Troyce will use his oratory skills to inspire courage (+2) in his allies. Then, he will use his whip and try and disarm anyone nearby (and anyone near them). If successful, he'll bring the weapon(s) towards himself.

Disarm: 1d20+22
10+22=32




*Spoiler*: _Round 2-4_ 



Troyce will start full attacking and attempting to stun with his whip on the first attack. If there is a stunned target available during the second attack he will aim for them. If there is not, he will aim for another. He will not attempt a stun on an already stunned combatant, and will prioritize bigger threats if multiple stunned targets are available.

Attack Rolls: 12d0 +21/+16
12+21=33
7+16=23

9+21=30
4+16=20

11+21=33
16+16=32

((Rolling sneak attack damage for each attack just in case))

Damage Rolls: 1d4+21(+5d6)
4+21= 25 (+2,3,3,2,5 = 40)
4+21= 25 (+2,5,4,4,3 = 43)

4+21= 25 (+2,3,3,6,1 = 40)
2+21= 23 (+4,5,2,6,4 = 44)

3+21= 24 (+4,6,3,1,3 = 41)
4+21= 25 (+6,4,5,3,4 = 47)

Stun Rolls: 1d4+1
3+1= 4 turns
3+1= 4 turns
1+1= 2 turns


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie casts Mirror image as a reaction to the attack and in a way to defend herself from the attacker. She orders Bubbles her familiar raven to scan the crowd for the potential attacker.
> 
> Afterwards she'll cast displacement on herself and tries to find out who shot her.
> 
> ...



She'll skip casting displacement and casts see invisible. If she still can't find him, she'll cast another set of Mirror Images before she goes to cast stone skin.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2015)

*Big Battle Round 1:

*((I'd suggest you look at the Roll20 site to see movement and terrain changes))

Ulysesn reacts to the start first, firing off a volley of arrows, they travel most of the way before hitting an invisible wall of air splintering his nonlethal rounds into mild debree ((See mostly vertical cyan scribble).

Lantana and Ironwall and Zozaria move forward as rapidly as they can.  Mammon grows wings and launches himself into the air summoning a writhing mass of tentacles (black circle) across the enemies.  Oddly there's no effect whatsoever, the tentacles pass through them unimpeded.

((At this point even the most braindead would realize something's up, but I made the discretionary choice that since the round is only 6 seconds the party would continue with movement actions and buffing actions but hold back on offensive abilities))

Hayao teleports into a southern position with Rin observing for signs of treachery.  Duncan teleports to a more Northern position with Troyce who begins his inspiring speech.  And Yuki/Juki charge around to the rear.

Tassara casts her hymn of mercy and Nissa runs around atop Fluffykins hasting people (hastes herself, Fluffykins, Max, Tassara, Ulysesn, Zozaria, Drell, Kaylee, Lion, Lantana, Ironwall, Hayao, Rin) before taking cover by one of the pillars.

Then there's an explosion of movement all at once.  The two barbarians and the two mounted leaders appear out of nowhere, in mid charge striking at Duncan.  Thrown off by their sudden appearance he takes two serious blows (Duncan -58 total), the archers fire at him but his blinking is favorable and they fire through him without effect.

Across the battlefield the third barbarian leaps into existance striking at Ulysesn, he dodges the sudden appearance but a slender blade finds his back while he does so (Ulysesn: -24).

Hayao and Duncan find their skeletons twisting as their very bones bend and threaten to break (Boneshatter: Duncan -26, Hayao -14, both are fatigued (both saved)).

And across the arena the ground turns into pools of mud, Troyce, Duncan, Juki, Yuki, Hayao, Rin, Ironwall, Zozaria, and Lantana fall into the mud (brown squares) (unless you're flying in which case ignore that) up to their chest (-2 to attacks and AC, movement reduced to 5' while in the mud).  A number of the pillers fall (scribbles), luckily those nearby manage to evade the falling structures.  (Structures are 10' broken towers of rock.  DC 10 to climb them, but they are significant speed impediments).

((I'll leave this here for 24 hours or so for anyone that wants to change tactics, otherwise I'll do my best to carry out with your actions from before))

((HP Update: Duncan is 95/155, Ulysesn 145/169, Hayao 132/146))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2015)

Muk said:


> She'll skip casting displacement and casts see invisible. If she still can't find him, she'll cast another set of Mirror Images before she goes to cast stone skin.



Casting see invisible reveals a man flying around with a light crossbow.  He loads and fires twice more, now able to react Annie (and images) manage to dodge one, the other pops an image (down to 2).


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Casting see invisible reveals a man flying around with a light crossbow.  He loads and fires twice more, now able to react Annie (and images) manage to dodge one, the other pops an image (down to 2).



Annie casts another set of Mirror Images to buffer for more arrow shots.

Then she'll casts Phantasmal Killer until the attacker dies or she runs low on Mirror Images and she'll recasts the spell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Across the battlefield the third barbarian leaps into existance striking at Ulysesn, he dodges the sudden appearance but a slender blade finds his back while he does so (Ulysesn: -24).
> 
> 
> ((HP Update: Duncan is 95/155, Ulysesn 145/169, Hayao 132/146))



"Hey, something invisible stabbing me in the back! Little help?"
Ulysesn targets what he can see, the barbarian.
"You lot fight awful dirty. Hope you're real!"
Ulysesn activates one of his guided shots as a swift action, he wants to be sure he hits.


> While this spell is in effect, your ranged attacks do not take a penalty due to distance. In addition, your ranged attacks ignore the AC bonus granted to targets by anything less than total cover, and also ignore the miss chance granted to targets by anything less than total concealment.


+1 dmg and attack for being within 30 feet.
He changes his form of full attack to deadly aim -4 +8
adjusted round 2 rolls.

*Spoiler*: __ 



attack
1d20+36 → [13,36] = (49)
1d20+36 → [16,36] = (52)
1d20+36 → [15,36] = (51)
1d20+31 → [14,31] = (45)
1d20+26 → [6,26] = (32)

dmg(non-lethal):
4d8+19 → [5,8,4,5,10] = (41)
4d8+19 → [8,7,3,4,10] = (41)

4d8+19 → [6,7,6,4,10] = (42)
4d8+19 → [4,1,7,6,10] = (37)

4d8+19 → [2,8,4,2,10] = (35)
4d8+19 → [7,2,1,2,10] = (31)

4d8+19 → [2,4,2,8,10] = (35)
4d8+19 → [3,3,6,8,10] = (39)

4d8+19 → [2,3,6,3,10] = (33)
4d8+19 → [1,8,5,7,10] = (40)



He will take a 5 foot step upwards if it doesn't evoke a AoO after this.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 19, 2015)

Yuki turns into a Strix then flies out of the mud with Juki clinging to her.
​
They move out of the mud after flying to get Hayao and Rin, grabbing them, they stay hovering in the air until the next round where they will charge the barbarian near Duncan into the unicorn, leaving Juki out of range of Kaylee's Volcanic storm.  Round after, Yuki will tackle the leader's horse.  Yuki changes into boar style after initial charge.

((Use our previous rolls mog.))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 1:  Kaylee will use dispel magic on the wind wall.

Round 2:  Kaylee will use Volcanic storm so it hits the unicorn and back toward the archers.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 19, 2015)

Mammon continues his battle strategy, diveboming barbarians with Frostbite. Specifically, he will attempt to aid Duncan, who took massive damage last turn. Noticing the inability of the Black Tentacles to stop even one opposing group member, he decides against using Rime Spell Metamagic.

As before, when he gets to the ground, he will trade out his flight evolutions for reach on all of his natural attacks, aiming to stay on the defensive as needed. He will use Spell Shield as necessary.

If Mammon is having trouble sensing opponents with his eidolon's Tremorsense ability, he will trade out his extended reach on all but his bite attack to purchase Blindsense and Improved Natural Attack: Bite.

Mammon hopes to reduce the effectiveness of these Barbarians by inflicting the fatigue condition with the Frostbite spell, while simultaneously dealing both lethal and nonlethal damage through Spellstrike. He hopes to do so, while taking as little damage as possible.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 19, 2015)

*Round 1*

Hayao would still jump on the immediate hit from Sun School after teleporting to the Southern flank, defaulting to a breath attack, or if that's incompatible with the feat, just a normal kick at his highest BAB on the horse he ported next to initially. After Yuki pulls him up and out of the mud he readies his bow as a move action. Rin casts Cure Light Wounds on Hayao.



*Round 2*

Hayao challenges his target, and full attacks with the bow, sinking Elemental Fist uses into the damage. on the unicorn's rider. Rin attempts to cast Blindness on the leader of the group.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2015)

Max has a reach of 10ft so she should be able to hit the guy by Ulysesn in the map.  Please use the rolls above. 


Round 2
Tassara will move just enough to use her Flame Strikes (Merciful) centered on the bowmen. In fact I believe I can strike even the leader from there. 
Flame Strike 10d6=33


----------



## Vergil (Feb 20, 2015)

Round 1

swift - Dimension Door with Troyce (if he wants to come) into the abandoned (?) building
Summon dire bat to scout for any invisible foes, first in the immediate area and then further afield.

Stealth
Roll(1d20)+33:
8,+33
Total:41


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 20, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie casts another set of Mirror Images to buffer for more arrow shots.
> 
> Then she'll casts Phantasmal Killer until the attacker dies or she runs low on Mirror Images and she'll recasts the spell.



Annie summons another 7 images adding to her cloud of dopplegangers (bleed's -3).  By this point most of the crowd has dispersed, only a handful of people remain in the area, apparently torn between fear and a desire to help.

Her assailant fires twice more, popping two more images (count=7) as Annie summons a phantasmal killer, the illusion flies out and touches the rogue, who lets out a single shriek before collapsing to the ground still (Annie bleeds -3).

((Damn multiclass characters and their bad saves))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2015)

*Round 2*: (Liberties are being taken with initiative order to make a smoother flow)

Ulysesn fires his bow into the chest of the barbarian, luckily guessing the right image, as he floats slightly into the air.  Max attempts to provide support however the barbarian skillfully dodges her attacks.  Drell drops a blast of glitterdust revealing (and blinding) the two invisible rogues.

The Barbarian and Rogues strike out at Ulysesn, the large man manages to catch Ulysesn with a flurry of strikes and one of the rogues manages to connect despite the blindness (66 total damage).

Lantana and Zozaria pull themselves out of the mud and advance as quickly as they can.  Ironwall moves forward firing bolts at the lead caviler, and Nissa moves and begins singing a song to embolden allies and strike fear into enemies, none of the enemies flinch however.

Yuki pulls herself and Juki out of the mud after transforming to a flying angellic creature, she swoops over to help Hayao and Rin before lining up a charge.  Duncan and Troyce transport into the structure while Duncan begins summoning assistance in hunting down the mages.

Hayao fires arrows at the unicorn rider while Rin chants a blindness spell (no apparent effect).  Mammon flies overhead diving at the unicorn rider and strikes with a spell-empowered bite.

Kaylee summons a rain of volcanic ash and fire down and Tassara summons a column of holy fire down over the tight formation of their opponents.

The two mounted figures push their way out of the raining ash to attack Ironwall (-43) and the archers move forward firing arrows quickly at the construct (-18).  The barbarians move around to flank but the ash slows them too much to attack this round.  Hands reach out of the stone pillers and call down columns of holy fire of their own.  Lantana is burned (-40) and Nissa is critically injured (-82), Ironwall and Fluffykins manage to evade the blasts ((How Fluffykins can evade when the fae riding him doesn't I have no idea  )).

A wall of stone rises up on the west edge of the building blocking off another small area and one of the robed figures appear firing a blackened bolt of energy at Duncan, despite his surprise the enervation misses the Sttocsman ((lucky @$@#)).

((Since these rounds take approximately forever I did only one round.  If you're happy with tactics as they are that's fine, I'll work on the next one or several tomorrow))

((If you guys would hurry up and kill/KO a few of them this'd get easier  ))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2015)

(( Guys, I won't have the Laptop tomorrow, I'll post this as prevention in case I don't have access at all. NOTE: I might change it depending on suggestions! ))


Max will try to deal with the blinded rogues then. She focuses on the closest one first.


Attacks Bite - Slam - Claw-Claw
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31) CRIT
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)


1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [8,3,4] = (15)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,4,6,4] = (16) (CRIT)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [1,3,4] = (8)
1d8+1d6+4;2d6+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4;1d4+1d6+4 → [2,1,4] = (7)




Feeling the sudden drop in vitality of the group, Tassara grits her teeth. 

As the others are too far away to reach to heal, Tassara unleashes again a Flame Strike centered on the enemies on her line of sight (I believe I can strike 1 sq south of the guy in the pillar and get the unicorn and the barbarians). She will try her hardest to avoid hitting any party members (ironwall and Mammon). "Nissa, get out of there!"

Flame Strike 10d6=46 




Tassara will order Kathy (free action) to attack at the Barbarian with Uly. 


Attacks Bite + 2 claws + Rake
1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37)
1d20+20 → [9,20] = (29)
1d20+20 → [3,20] = (23)
1d20+20 → [5,20] = (25)


2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2,1,11] = (14)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [6,11] = (17)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2,11] = (13)
2d6+11;1d6+11;1d6+11;1d6 → [2] = (2)


----------



## kluang (Feb 21, 2015)

"BAAAH!!!!" Zozaria is irritated and angry. He feel like he's been made a fool. He really really wants to kill all of the enemies, but a deal is a deal."Next time I agree to a non lethal battle, punch me." he shouts to Lantana.

Zozaria runs towards the nearest enemy, this time with Fate's Jest burning fury.

Acrobatics

Roll(1d20)+19:
19,+19
Total:38


Round 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+23:
7,+23
Total:30

Damage

Roll(1d20)+10:
16,+10
Total:26

Roll(1d12)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

Roll(1d12)+10:
6,+10
Total:16

Roll(1d12)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

Round 4

Zozaria uses Mirror Strike

Roll(1d20)+23:
17,+23
Total:40

Roll(1d20)+23:
8,+23
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+23:
2,+23
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

Damage

Roll(1d12)+11:
6,+11
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+11:
6,+11
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+11:
9,+11
Total:20

Roll(1d12)+11:
2,+11
Total:13


Round 5

Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Damage

Roll(1d12)+9:
10,+9
Total:19

Roll(1d12)+9:
8,+9
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+9:
2,+9
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+9:
2,+9
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+9:
4,+9
Total:13


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2015)

Nissa and fluffykins will use whatever means best to get away, stormstep,teleport,dimension door, next to Tassara without harm.

Round 3
"Well thanks I can see them, but it's still 3 vs 1 here. Hate being pinned down like this. Focus on helping everyone over there much as you can."
Ulysesn takes another 5 foot step into the air making him 10' up. GL blind rogues.
He focuses fire on the barb again, non-nonlethal still. ((if he can't go down to two round of focus fire we're dead))
Altered rolls, no clustered shots, deadly aim.
He deactivates his rage then re activates it to be able to use his rage power again.
He eats guided shot as a swift action again to make sure he hits.

*Spoiler*: __ 



attacks round 3
1d20+36 → [9,36] = (45)
1d20+36 → [20,36] = (56)
(confirm:1d20+39
19+39 = 58)
1d20+36 → [3,36] = (39)+ 1d6+0
1+0 = 1 - (40)
1d20+31 → [19,31] = (50)
(confirm: 1d20+34
14+34 = 48)
1d20+26 → [13,26] = (39)

*Spoiler*: _ dmg_ 




4d8+19 → [1,7,7,4,19] = (38)
4d8+19 → [5,1,3,5,19] = (33)

4d8+19 → [6,6,5,1,19] = (37)
4d8+19 → [6,6,7,4,19] = (42)

4d8+19 → [4,7,6,1,19] = (37)
4d8+19 → [1,4,7,5,19] = (36)

4d8+19 → [4,2,3,2,19] = (30)
4d8+19 → [7,4,8,8,19] = (46)

4d8+19 → [5,4,2,3,19] = (33)
4d8+19 → [6,8,4,8,19] = (45)






He still will be looking out for making AoO


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Annie summons another 7 images adding to her cloud of dopplegangers (bleed's -3).  By this point most of the crowd has dispersed, only a handful of people remain in the area, apparently torn between fear and a desire to help.
> 
> Her assailant fires twice more, popping two more images (count=7) as Annie summons a phantasmal killer, the illusion flies out and touches the rogue, who lets out a single shriek before collapsing to the ground still (Annie bleeds -3).
> 
> ((Damn multiclass characters and their bad saves))


Annie will use a wand of cure light wounds and heals herself to full health. Then she asks those that remained, 'Do you happen a good cleric or healer who's able to stop the bleeding.'


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2015)

> HP: 95/155
> PP: 29/45
> Init +18 =: +14[Dex] +2 [trait] +2[animal affinity]
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Duncan decides to try and take out the spell caster

Slumber

Coup de grace 

(or if slumber didn't work)

atk
Roll(1d20)+26:
13,+26
Total:39

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+31:
4,+31
Total:35

Atk
Roll(1d20)+26:
10,+26
Total:36

dmg
Roll(1d6)+31:
6,+31
Total:37


Dire bat: to scout for any more invisible bastards

Perception: (using blindsense) 
Roll(1d20)+16:
14,+16
Total:30


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 21, 2015)

"Juki, take that pillar!  I'll get the Unicorn!"

"Right!"

Yuki charges the unicorn and will make a full round slashing attacks, ending it in a bite.  Juki *rages* on the other hand using light steps across the mud and to the pillar with the spellcaster, going to strike the pillar until it topples onto the barbarians.

Flailing blows
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+18:
13,+18
Total:31
Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27
Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30
Roll(1d20)+18:
5,+18
Total:23
Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Dmg-

Roll(2d6)+15:
3,6,+15
Total:24
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,6,+10
Total:22
Roll(2d6)+10:
4,1,+10
Total:15
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,3,+10
Total:19
Roll(1d2)+5:
2,+5
Total:7


----------



## Kuno (Feb 21, 2015)

Round:  Kaylee will rush forward and use boneshatter on the closest opponent.

Lion will follow right behind her.

Round:  Kaylee will then use .  She will then direct them to attack the closest barbarian.

Lion will attack the spellcaster.
Attack:  Bite
Roll(1d20)+11:
5,+11
Total:16

Damage: Bite
Roll(1d6)+5:
2,+5
Total:7

Attack:  Talons
Roll(1d20)+11:
4,+11
Total:15

Roll(1d6)+5:
2,+5
Total:7

Round:  Kaylee will then use Gravity Field on the closest enemy.

Lion will continue to attack:
Attack:  Bite
Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total:26

Damage:  Bite
Roll(1d6)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Attack: Talons
Roll(1d20)+11:
19,+11
Total:30

Damage: Bite
Roll(1d6)+5:
5,+5
Total:10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2015)

((Just a heads up my time is limited today so I don't know how much of a post I'll get done))



Muk said:


> Annie will use a wand of cure light wounds and heals herself to full health. Then she asks those that remained, 'Do you happen a good cleric or healer who's able to stop the bleeding.'



As soon as Annie uses the first cure light wounds the bleeding stops ((Any magical healing stops bleeding, at least in most cases)).  By the time she finishes the rogue's invisibility has worn off and those that remain are shocked at the sudden appearance of the corpse.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2015)

*Round 3*: ((It'll probably finish in round 4, just not enough time for me to do it tonight))

Ulysesn floats higher into the air unloading on the barbarian again.  The man weathers the attack stoically but eventually succumbs to the shattering bolts and drops to the ground unconscious.

Lantana peers out from her cover focusing and then vanishes; appearing next to the barbarian in a flash and striking the larger man with a fierce driving punch to the kidney.  Immediately after she vanishes and reappears behind the pillar once more.

Ironwall hammers into the leader with massive fists, the strikes pummel the creature while the crossbows fire into the unicorn rider at the same time.  The unicorn rider endures the assault but the leader is knocked from his mount, unconscious on the ground.  While he attacks the archers take shots, peppering him with arrows (Ironwall -23).

Mammon hits the ground and quickly transforms, lengthening his reach.  He steps forward and attacks the nearest barbarian, striking him with bites claws, and one stinger.  The man is hammered but stays standing.

Inside Duncan slumbers the mage who quickly drops to the ground.  With one smooth movement he drops his scimitar down on the throat of the man silencing him forever.  Troyce readies himself to attack anyone that enters his range.

Kaylee moves forward and casts boneshatter on the nearest barbarian, twisting the large man though he pushes on.

Max attacks one of the blind rogues with slams, claws and a bite.  The man seems to shrug off most of the attack though.

Nissa chants a quick spell and both her and Fluffykins turn into living lightning, flying across the archers and landing some distance away.  Once she lands she chants again and summons a glowing crystal cocoon around them both.

Drell summons grease at the feet of the unicorn, who stumbles but manages to stay standing.  Yuki charges in behind the mounted creature and hits it with a combination of blows droping it and the rider to the ground.

Juki charges at the column slamming it with a mighty blow, but the column holds firm, stone more solid than it looks.

Hayao fires arrows at one of the other archers across the mud puddle.  Tassara summons a second flamestrike, burning the archers though they keep standing.

Zozaria charges forward from his position behind the pillar and strikes a flurry of attacks at one of the barbarians.  Even with the flat of the blade his sword seems to hammer at his target.

Rin advances and summons a beam of moonfire at one of the barbarians.  Burning it with the light of the moon.

The barbarians step forward and strike at the half-elf, Zozaria's cut but a number of axe hits by the pair (Zozaria: -62).

The archers take aim and fire another volley of arrows at Ironwall, finally purging the constructs stoneskin (Ironwall: -48).

The two rogues throw themselves prone and signal their surrender.

The two clerics reach out from the stone summoning beams of searing light at Zozaria.  One hits, the other misses (Zozaria: -57hp)

The last hidden wizard drops his illusionary wall and fires a beam of crackling black energy at Duncan (Duncan 2 negative levels, will wear off in 12 hours), Troyce sees his chance and strikes with his whip but pops a false-image instead.

HP Status:
Ulysesn    77/169
Lantana    110/150
Ironwall    110/240
Duncan    95/155
Nissa    96+43/85
Zozaria    85/204


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuki focuses on the nearest pillar with a cleric, charging then throwing a kick at it.  Juki takes another round and attemps to knock over her pillar again.

"Zozo, get out if the way!" she pauses for a second, thinking about what she just did to the unicorn, "They cheated and harmed the others too much!  The gloves are off!

((Posting on the phone, too tired to figure out rolls, if I need to, I can post them in the morning.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2015)

"So you two yield to my might? Good, stay there going to knock out a few more of your friends be glad we are merciful."
Ulysesn makes a move action  of 120' near Lantana still 10' off the ground
((downgrade his dmg to 3d8))
"Sorry, was a bit busy fighting 3 people at the same time."
He takes a shot at one of the barbs, the one that has the least images
attack: 1d20+38
4+38 = 42
non-lethal dmg: 3d8+11
8,3,6+11 = 28
He make a note of all the fallen enemies.
"I hope they aren't dead."
AoO still applies


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2015)

Max will move along with Tassara and Kathy closer to the others. 


"Try not to kill them_ *too much*_!"  Tassara shouts from the other side after hearing Yuki. She can stabilize dying  people by touching them (on negative hit points). 

Merciful Flame Strike 10d6=29

"Surrender now! Please! Things are only going to get worse!" she warns the remaining fighters. "I can try to stabilize your friends! The more you wait, the less likely they are to make it!"


Diplomacy 1d20+28=33


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2015)

*Round 4*:

Ulysesn flies forward and fires at the nearer barbarian, hitting a false image.  Lantana surveyes the battlefield for a moment again then simply vanishes.  A moment later one of the barbarian's head snaps sharply to the side, as if struck heavily.  He teeters but manages to keep standing.

Ironwall and Mammon step forward to engage the other barbarian, their hits are numerous but the giant of a man shrugs them off and looks ready to keep fighting.

Duncan slumbers his new target and like the other mage he drops to the ground and is quickly felled by a swift scimitar strike.  Troyce strikes from the shadows whip cracking against one of the archers.

Kaylee summons a pack of ghouls to attack the barbarians however the warriors evade the unskilled attacks.  Nissa chants a quick spell, and her hair grows and reaches across the battlefield to grab up one of the archers.

Drell casually flies across the battlefield and launches a blast of glitterdust at the archers.  They cry out blinded and the clerics quickly reach out from their hiding spots indicating their, and the group's surrender.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuki shouts loudly, flying up into the air, twisting to make a spin in the air as she pulls her wings in.  She flings her wings open again, descending lower and hovering above the ground.  "By the gods that was a rush!" she puts her arms up in the air.

Fly-
Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2015)

Ulysesn looks around
"No one died right? Anyone have any spells prepped just in case?"
Ulysesn looks at Nissa
"You were great out there Nissa, your spells helped me so much. I'd be a goner without them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2015)

One of the NPC clerics channels positive energy quickly raising the unconscious members of their group.  Everyone rises except for the two mages.  The other cleric examines them, "Giovan and Wallace are both dead, throats cut."

One of the archers adds in pointing at Duncan, "bastard put Wallace to sleep and cut his throat without hesitation."  The leader waves him to silence.

"They went after our mages just like we tried to do them, just turned out better for them.  Now is not the time or place to argue tactics."  The leader's voice is calming and the others quickly fall into line.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> One of the NPC clerics channels positive energy quickly raising the unconscious members of their group.  Everyone rises except for the two mages.  The other cleric examines them, "Giovan and Wallace are both dead, throats cut."
> 
> One of the archers adds in pointing at Duncan, "bastard put Wallace to sleep and cut his throat without hesitation."  The leader waves him to silence.
> 
> "They went after our mages just like we tried to do them, just turned out better for them.  Now is not the time or place to argue tactics."  The leader's voice is calming and the others quickly fall into line.



Ulysesn glares at Duncan then looks at the leader.
"Wish our group was that organized, in all honesty if it was anyone else you probably would have won, though we weren't particularly trying to kill you."
Ulysesn kicks some of the mud at the leader
"I'm all for preparation, but I was under the impression that spells couldn't be cast on the battlefield like that illusion and windwall lest it would signal a false start? Are you ready to repent?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn glares at Duncan then looks at the leader.
> "Wish our group was that organized, in all honesty if it was anyone else you probably would have won, though we weren't particularly trying to kill you."
> Ulysesn kicks some of the mud at the leader
> "I'm all for preparation, but I was under the impression that spells couldn't be cast on the battlefield like that illusion and windwall lest it would signal a false start? Are you ready to repent?"



The leader shoots Ulysesn a brief offended look before signalling to the others to gather their things.  "It is ungracious for the winner to dictate to the loser.  If you have a complaint against our tactics I suggest you register it with the arena master, though I know not what recompense he might offer you."

"I acknowledge our loss here, you proved far stronger than we could imagine.  But I will not allow your slander of our good name to continue unchallenged."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The leader shoots Ulysesn a brief offended look before signalling to the others to gather their things.  "It is ungracious for the winner to dictate to the loser.  If you have a complaint against our tactics I suggest you register it with the arena master, though I know not what recompense he might offer you."
> 
> "I acknowledge our loss here, you proved far stronger than we could imagine.  But I will not allow your slander of our good name to continue unchallenged."


Ulysesn smirks and gives a brief laugh
"... Do not go to the *North*, it is *Black* death.
If you wait we may be able to revive your two comrades before you leave if you wish."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 23, 2015)

Hayao waves a hand towards Ulysesn as he crosses the field towards the other, putting his bow away. "Well fought," he tells the other man quietly. He glances at the corpses of the mages, then back at the other cavalier. "My condolences for your loss. That was not my intent."


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2015)

Annie is gonna loot the asailan and then cast levitate on him and drag his corpse back to the groups staying place. She'll ask Tassy to interogate the corpse.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2015)

Duncan sniffs and shakes his head as he cleans off his blade. 

"Can't pull yer punches in a fight." He looks at Kaylee. "Ye do anythin with them?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 23, 2015)

At Duncan's words Kaylee will rush over to the nearest mage and use  on him.


*EDIT:*

Once that is done she will use cure critical wounds on him.  Afterward she will approach the leader.  "I can reincarnate the other mage or even make him into a...well...would you like me to help him?"


----------



## kluang (Feb 23, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki focuses on the nearest pillar with a cleric, charging then throwing a kick at it.  Juki takes another round and attemps to knock over her pillar again.
> 
> "Zozo, get out if the way!" she pauses for a second, thinking about what she just did to the unicorn, "They cheated and harmed the others too much!  The gloves are off!
> 
> ((Posting on the phone, too tired to figure out rolls, if I need to, I can post them in the morning.))



Zozaria  takes a step backwards and heard Yuki's words. " Now you're speaking my language."

Makashi Style. The style he depends when all fails. He plans to develop this style further, a style focuses on extreme defense that main in parrying and countering all attacks and can counter even magic and projectiles attack.

But before he can attack, the group surrendered.

Baah....


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao waves a hand towards Ulysesn as he crosses the field towards the other, putting his bow away. "Well fought," he tells the other man quietly. He glances at the corpses of the mages, then back at the other cavalier. "My condolences for your loss. That was not my intent."



The cavalier gives a slight bow, "tis the nature of combat, we all knew what we signed on for in this competition.  It is the most basic of tactics to attack the magical support, it can only be a failure of my leadership that I left them ill-defended.



Muk said:


> Annie is gonna loot the asailan and then cast levitate on him and drag his corpse back to the groups staying place. She'll ask Tassy to interrogate the corpse.


The man was wearing bracers of armor +3, a cloak of resistance +2, and had a light crossbow +2.



Kuno said:


> At Duncan's words Kaylee will rush over to the nearest mage and use  on him.


Kaylee raises the most recently killed mage.



Kuno said:


> Once that is done she will use cure critical wounds on him.  Afterward she will approach the leader.  "I can reincarnate the other mage or even make him into a...well...would you like me to help him?"


The leader hesitates a moment but declines, "we will take him with us, our clerics can prepare the proper rituals tomorrow.  Last time I heard of someone being reincarnated they came back as a mold slime, could you imagine that?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 23, 2015)

"Yeah...imagine that..."  Kaylee glances at Yuki and shakes her head.  "My deepest sympathies for the loss of your companion."  She bows slightly and backs away to check on Duncan.  "Are you okay?  Do you need healing?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuki flies over behind Kaylee, "Yeah...I can imagine that.  Luckily I turned into an Alseid instead, thanks to my friend here.  The pain of your loss is still felt with us, sir."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2015)

Tassara sighs "We tried not to kill anyone, but things got heated... I would have hoped no casualties. I wish you the best to bring your comrade back to life" the cleric makes a respectful bow. 

She will proceed to use channel energy for everyone. 

5d10 → [9,7,5,5,8] = (34) +50% = 46
5d10 → [10,2,2,6,6] = (26)+50% = 39
5d10 → [9,7,8,7,1] = (32)+50% = 43

That should cover the worst of the wounds. Right?

Can she gauge how much the audience liked the battle?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2015)

The opposition group gathers their things and heads out.

The party is acknowledged by the arena master and the crowd who seem to be pretty excited by the first of the major battles.

((I'll have to get home to finalize the exact numbers, I'll do the bet results for the other rounds for anyone interested there too))

((This is your chance to go do things before the next round.  All of "today" and "tomorrow" will be this round's battles for the other groups.  The next day will be all of the 2nd round battles.  There will be a day off (or rather of intermission battles) after that before the finals.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs "We tried not to kill anyone, but things got heated... I would have hoped no casualties. I wish you the best to bring your comrade back to life" the cleric makes a respectful bow.
> 
> She will proceed to use channel energy for everyone.
> 
> ...


 Ulysesn is healed to full
"Thank you Tassara, this fight was difficult. The only thing that kept me fighting as I did was because you were nearby."


WorkingMoogle said:


> The opposition group gathers their things and heads out.
> 
> The party is acknowledged by the arena master and the crowd who seem to be pretty excited by the first of the major battles.


Ulysesn flags the arena master 
"What are the rules for this tournament again pertaining to before and after fights starting in the arena? I was not aware that one could be so with spells to make the field favor one side over another before the fight even begins."


----------



## kluang (Feb 23, 2015)

"I should kill you for being an unfair bitch."

Zozaria points his sword at the arena master.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuki sighs and presses the palm of her hand to her forehead,"I can't believe I'm saying this, but don't Zozo.  It would only make things worse for all of us...But we will get our time."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2015)

(( What do you mean? As far as I understand they casted the spells right away... not before))


"Zozo, that's not the right way to ask"  Tassara walks between the arena master and Zozaria. "Please stand down your weapon"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2015)

((You couldn't see them cast any spells before the start of the match.  Granted they were invisible   ))

((Still, proving they did would be difficult and really gain the group nothing given they won.  I would probably advise you not bother following up this line of questioning.  But that's just my advice))

The arena master is some distance from the floor of the arena, up in a sectioned off area of the crowd.  He doesn't notice that you're attempting to address him, you'd probably have to leave and go approach him if you wanted his attention (or more likely you'd have to wait until there's a break that he can step away from his duties).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( What do you mean? As far as I understand they casted the spells right away... not before))


((ini, there was a windwall before the fight even officially started, this allowed the illusion to be unnoticed))
Ulysesn sighs
"Lets just get out of here. It seems like certain things are allowed if they are subtle."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2015)

((Housekeeping post, not intended to infringe in anything anyone's doing, will probably do several))

Over the day and the next the crowd is entertained by a number of exciting battles ((which surely some of you are watching  )).

Dream Walkers vs. Argent Corp, Winner: Dream Walkers
This was an exciting burst of action, both groups splitting their forces into assault and rear positions and battles raging at both end of the arena.  Magics raged and the grounds itself were torn asunder by the battle!

Flame Commandos vs. The Twins, Winner: The Twins
What started as an exciting match quickly shifted to a sickening display of sadism, the twins entered the arena naturally magic resistant and immune to fire and made a show of tearing their opponents apart in slow swooping strikes.  By the time the fire mages surrendered they were all horribly broken men.

The Reaching Hand vs. Rangers of Power, Winner: Rangers of Power
The multicolored Rangers seemed especially prepared to face the creatures summoned by the Reaching Hand.  While they seemed to struggle initially the group pulled together and overcame their adversaries in a truly moving display of teamwork and comradery.

Alchemists of Gminth vs. Batriders of Ro, Winner: Alchemists of Gminth
The alchemists entered the arena under power of magical flight and did battle with the batriders in their opponent's home environment.  In what is perhaps the most spectacular display of aerial combat ever witnessed the pyrotechnics of the alchemists won out, though not without extreme effort!

Knights of Iron vs. Whistling Arrows, Winner: Whistling Arrows
The archers proved able skirmishers in this fast-paced battle, keeping a distance on the heavily armored juggernauts they managed to whittle them down with expertly placed arrows.

The Fallen vs. The Dream Stompers, Winner: The Fallen
The lone man fought like an immortal agent of retribution despite being vastly outnumbered.  His blows were swift and solid and he shrug off the blows of his opponents.  By the end of the battle blood littered the battlefield, his as much as his opponents, but he was the only one moving.  In a shocking turn the Dream Stompers were slain to a man by their opponent's blade.

The Cutters vs. The Ragers Rangers, Winner: The Cutters
The insane men met the gladiators blow for blow in the closest match witnessed today.  But the strength of madness apparently won out over the strength of the barbarian's rage with a chain wielding man single handedly making the difference on the battlefield to pull out victory in the bloody conquest.

The Dark Crawlers vs. The Seers, Winner: The Dark Crawlers
In the shortest and most surprising battle of the day the Seers surrendered at the very start of the battle, citing inevitability of the match.  The crowd was disappointed but the Dark Crawlers advance nonetheless.


*Spoiler*: _Annie's Bets:_ 






Muk said:


> Annie is spreading her bets with a little hedging so she isn't losing everything.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Total bets:    31000gp (removed Byes, ignored Drell's bet, do the math there yourself)

bracket 1:
a - Paid: 6000gp

bracket 2:
b - Paid: 3060gp

bracket 3:
b - Paid: 5400gp
c - Paid: 3900gp

bracket 4:
b - Paid: 2500gp

bracket 5:
a - Paid 3100gp
c - Paid 3800gp

bracket 6:
a - Paid: 2600gp


Total Payout: 30360gp

*Net change: -640gp*


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2015)

'Tassy, do u mind interogating this guy? He tried killing me.' Annie asks Tassy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2015)

EXP and gold gains:


*Spoiler*: __ 





```
[FONT=Courier New]
Player          Character             Old Exp   Next Level    Gained Exp     Total Exp
Unlosing Ranger Ulysesn Rens'hk       85379     105000        9500           94879
Vergil          Duncan McAlistar      80564     105000        11500          92064
Soulnova        Sister Tassara        78894     105000        10000          88894
Nicodemus       Drell D'Harron        81383     105000        9500           90883
Kuno            Kaylee                78440     105000        9500           87940
Crossbow        Troyce DePrivo        77040     105000        9000           86040
Hidden Nin      Hayao Blizzard-born   75615     105000        11500          87115
Captain Obvious Yuki                  83720     105000        9500           93220
Muk             Annie                 56500     71000         19200          75700
Baroxio         Mammon                69200     71000         9500           78700
kluang          Zozaria Zanarkand     62800     71000         9500           72300[/FONT]
```




The party members other than Annie received 19712gp (wow!)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2015)

Betting odds for Round 2:  Bracket Finals

Group name (average excitement from qualifying round, line)
Bracket 1:  The Dream Walkers are heavily favored, nobody has really heard of N7 so they're somewhat of a wild card.
A - Dream Walkers (154,+40)
C - N7 (119,+197)

Bracket 2:  With how the Twins have humiliated opponents so far not many have hopes for Elemental Fist.
B - The Twins (93,+23)
C - Elemental Fist (124,+350) (The stone-faced monk's group)

Bracket 3:  Considered a fairly close match though bets are favoring the Alchemists riding the high from their match.
B - Rangers of Power (117,+134)
C - Alchemists of Gminth (223,+80)

Bracket 4:  The archers are proven however the betters don't think their tactics will match up as well against skirmishers.
B - Whistling Arrows (73,+117)
C - The Silver Blades (120, +74) (Eduado's group)

Bracket 5:  Somewhat uncertain, nobody expected a lone man to advance through the first round.
A - The Fallen (305,+105)
C - The Cutters (229,+87) (The "Gardener's" group)

Bracket 6:  Also somewhat uncertain betting is low overall given little is known about either group, betting seems to favor wanting the halfings to get beat up.
A - Dark Crawlers (31,+145)
C - Bloodragers (131,+64)


((I'm using a simplified line where a "+X" means a bet of 100gp will win a profit of X gold, so +100 is even odds, higher is better payout but probably is considered less likely to win.  You can bet in any amount though.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 23, 2015)

Hayao takes his earnings from the first round, the second, and sells his mithral do-maru armor, (2,187+19,712+2,990) = 24,889 gp

Earth (or Fire if able) Elemental Belt = 24,000 gp

889 gp left.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2015)

Duncan thanks kaylee

"Aye thanks hon." he accepts her healing, "I think I need te rest. that battle was a little testin for me." 

Later

Having watched a few of the matches, Duncan is utterly enthralled by the Fallen's match. He tries to follow him to speak with him.

"Hey! Hey how'd ye do that? That was fuckin badass!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuki asks Ironwall to make -
(chest slot)- 7000
Corrosive Agile Adamantine Scorpion Whip- 5505
Flaming Enchantment to her handwraps- 4000

Then gets-
Wand of Mage Armor- 750

Any extra time on the day off she uses to train for the Elemental Fist.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Having watched a few of the matches, Duncan is utterly enthralled by the Fallen's match. He tries to follow him to speak with him.
> 
> "Hey! Hey how'd ye do that? That was fuckin badass!"


As the man exits his dull grey armor is covered in blood, his and his opponents.  He walks with a steady gait despite his wounds and weight of his armor.  Were it not for the evidence to the contrary you'd assume he weren't injured.

He gives Duncan a quick glance as he walks.   The grey-blue eyes visible through the slits in his helmet seem to pierce through Duncan and the man says a single word, "discipline."  He keeps moving without pause though doesn't seem to make any effort to lose Duncan.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2015)

Duncan follows and walks beside him.

"Discipline is one thing but ye need a direction te go in. Hard work and perseverance will only get ye so far - ye need guidance."

"Te take out that many people. Flippin' amazin. I'm a decent fighter myself and I've taken out multiple enemies but that was....when this is all over...would ye teach me a few things?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2015)

Hayao watches the matches closely, though doesn't make to follow any of the competitors after their battles.

The Fallen, though, he uses *Lifesense *on by the end of his combat.



Hayao can use 'sense motive' to sense the relative strength of a creature (base DC = 10+HD, higher results will reveal more specific information). Undead, constructs, and other outside-of-the-natural-cycle creatures will be immune to this. If his result is high enough to get specifics he can pull his attacks to drop an opponent to 0 hp if he desires.

((Mostly looking to nab some specifics, like possible weaknesses...if any.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2015)

Ulysesn goes up to Ironwall
"I need you to enhance my crossbow even further with an effect that lets me get past things. I also need it to have greater range,resistance to rust, and greater durability. My clothes need greater durability as well can you do this?"


> FORCE
> Price:
> +2 bonus
> Property:
> ...


Ulysesn will pay him if he can 20,300 gp, then receive the weapon back along with cloth once he's done.
"Say Ironwall, how come you help us when it seems like you can do whatever you want?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan follows and walks beside him.
> 
> "Discipline is one thing but ye need a direction te go in. Hard work and perseverance will only get ye so far - ye need guidance."
> 
> "Te take out that many people. Flippin' amazin. I'm a decent fighter myself and I've taken out multiple enemies but that was....when this is all over...would ye teach me a few things?"


"No."  The man answers simply.  "I am here to punish transgressors and this end this farce not to take disciples.  Devote yourself to the Valiant and he shall make clear the path to you, if you are worthy."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches the matches closely, though doesn't make to follow any of the competitors after their battles.
> 
> The Fallen, though, he uses *Lifesense *on by the end of his combat.
> 
> ...


The man is _very_ strong, not surprisingly that he just survived a vastly outnumbered battle.  Individually he might be the strongest normal aura Hayao has encountered, probably as strong as the whole party combined (discounting oddities like Kaylee).

In addition there's a strange blurring to his aura, as if several other lesser images were superimposed on him.  Hayao isn't sure what to make of that exactly.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn goes up to Ironwall
> "I need you to enhance my crossbow even further with an effect that lets me get past things. I also need it to have greater range,resistance to rust, and greater durability. My clothes need greater durability as well can you do this?"


"Force transmutation via planar energy manipulation is possible.  Other changes would require reforging base weapon, spoiling existing enhancements."

((Long range / acid washed / etc are all crafting options, they can't be added in to an existing weapon. ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn will pay him if he can 20,300 gp, then receive the weapon back along with cloth once he's done.
> "Say Ironwall, how come you help us when it seems like you can do whatever you want?"



Like with the others he can produce the requested changes essentially instantly.  "Query unclear, primary functions are creation and destruction.  Interactions allow for fulfillment of both primary functions."


----------



## kluang (Feb 24, 2015)

"Ironwall, can you add Keen to my blade? And enchance my armor to +2. And how much the cost to add Vorpal?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

kluang said:


> "Ironwall, can you add Keen to my blade? And enchance my armor to +2. And how much the cost to add Vorpal?"



((Fate's Jest is currently a +3 equivalent weapon (+2 enhancement and +1 from flaming), keen is +1 equivalent, vorpal is +5 equivalent.  Adding just keen would raise it effectively from +3 to +4, which would cost 7000gp, adding just vorpal would raise it effectively from +3 to +8 which would cost 55000gp, adding both would raise it effectively from +3 to +9 and cost 72000gp.))

((Enhancing the armor from +1 to +2 would cost 1500gp))

((Ironwall can do all these things))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2015)

Tassara will ask Ironwall to improve her halberd +1 with Keen and Holy and how much would that cost. 




Muk said:


> 'Tassy, do u mind interogating this guy? He tried killing me.' Annie asks Tassy.



Tassara blinks surprised. "Annie, Are you ok?" the cleric asks. "Do you need healing spells?, I'm sorry... I don't have Speak with the Dead prepared it would have to wait until tomorrow. We need to report this to the authorities Annie. They should know there was an assassin attack."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2015)

Duncan nods, "Ah, I see. What transgressions do ye speak of? Perhaps we have a common goal."
"Ah my apologies, introductions. My name is Duncan McAllistar part of the Dreamwalkers group in the tournament. I'll be honest part of me wants te learn what yer about. Te be able te get that strong probably requires a great deal of sacrifice and desire that others may not understand."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will ask Ironwall to improve her halberd +1 with Keen and Holy and how much would that cost.


Ironwall can do weapon enhancements and sells his work at "cost" (), so half of market price.  He can upgrade the existing item as well.



Vergil said:


> Duncan nods, "Ah, I see. What transgressions do ye speak of? Perhaps we have a common goal."
> "Ah my apologies, introductions. My name is Duncan McAllistar part of the Dreamwalkers group in the tournament. I'll be honest part of me wants te learn what yer about. Te be able te get that strong probably requires a great deal of sacrifice and desire that others may not understand."



"Dreamwalkers," he says the word flat but there is a hint of a question in the voice.  "Ah, the criminals.  Sadly we were in different brackets however you shall face true judgement in the finals, should the Valiant decree you make it there."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2015)

"The valiant again..." Duncan says, "Yer a follower? And it sounds as if you are eager to face us - perhaps so you can dispense your means of justice on us maybe? And if ye lose? Does that mean you are actually a criminal instead of us?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Force transmutation via planar energy manipulation is possible.  Other changes would require reforging base weapon, spoiling existing enhancements."
> 
> ((Long range / acid washed / etc are all crafting options, they can't be added in to an existing weapon. ))
> 
> Like with the others he can produce the requested changes essentially instantly.  "Query unclear, primary functions are creation and destruction.  Interactions allow for fulfillment of both primary functions."


"I see..."
Profession gardener: 1d20+11
19+11 = 30
"Can you follow me for a moment Ironwall."
Ulysesn looks for a merchant selling a Masterwork acid washed, resilient, long-Ranged Fey Cherrywood GreatCrossbow(L), or in this case just a Fey cherrywood crossbow in general.
"Can you create something like that?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "The valiant again..." Duncan says, "Yer a follower? And it sounds as if you are eager to face us - perhaps so you can dispense your means of justice on us maybe? And if ye lose? Does that mean you are actually a criminal instead of us?"



The man stops his walking and looks at Duncan again before speaking, "all I face are judged.  Many harshly.  The world can be a harsh place."

"But this tournament, this arena, is a blight.  Tying its name to the Valiant is blasphemy.  And if you are going to compete for freedom in His name you will have to go through me."  The last words have a sense of finality to them as he turns and continues on his way.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see..."
> Profession gardener: 1d20+11
> 19+11 = 30
> "Can you follow me for a moment Ironwall."
> ...



((Given the vagueness in cost of Fey Cherrywood I'm going to say it is not available on the open market.  I'm not opposed to it existing but you'll probably have to hunt it down and liberate the wood you need.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Given the vagueness in cost of Fey Cherrywood I'm going to say it is not available on the open market.  I'm not opposed to it existing but you'll probably have to hunt it down and liberate the wood you need.))



"I can't seem to find it. I have a memory of it for some reason though... Maybe I should use my spare time finding it once Makenna is revived. Now..."
Ulysesn goes to find a merchant to sell his Splitting Great Crossbow(L)+1(+4)  and his Belt of Physical Perfection + 2 along with Ironwall to get 50% of the original cost of his stuff


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2015)

Hayao instead comes to Ironwall with his crafting request for an Obi of Fire Elementals (Earth Elemental Belt), to save himself 12,000 gp.

He also approaches Tassara after he witnesses the end of the Fallen's match. "Could I speak with you for a bit? I think we should discuss how we plan to...meet the challenge _he _introduces..." There's a momentary pause. "He's probably the single strongest aura I've ever seen."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I can't seem to find it. I have a memory of it for some reason though... Maybe I should use my spare time finding it once Makenna is revived. Now..."
> Ulysesn goes to find a merchant to sell his Splitting Great Crossbow(L)+1(+4)  and his Belt of Physical Perfection + 2 along with Ironwall to get 50% of the original cost of his stuff


This leaves him with 49084 gp
36500 gp for Ironwall to craft his Resilient Long-Ranged Acid Washed Splitting Force Greater Crossbow(L) +1
 - 6500 to craft a monks belt.
- Resilient +1 Hot Weather Outfit((Forest Green of course)) 1,105 GP
He'll switch out the current clothing he's wearing for this and sell it for 1,005 gp.
Leaving him with 5984 GP when all is said and done.
He equips the items.
"Thank you for the help Ironwall, we probably couldn't do this without you. Maybe you can help me find that tree later?"
He then goes and buys *A scroll of True Seeing* to be ready for the match.(625GP) ((5359 GP left, buying more after moogle responds))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao takes his earnings from the first round, the second, and sells his mithral do-maru armor, (2,187+19,712+2,990) = 24,889 gp
> 
> Earth (or Fire if able) Elemental Belt = 24,000 gp
> 
> 889 gp left.





Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao instead comes to Ironwall with his crafting request for an Obi of Fire Elementals (Earth Elemental Belt), to save himself 12,000 gp.
> 
> He also approaches Tassara after he witnesses the end of the Fallen's match. "Could I speak with you for a bit? I think we should discuss how we plan to...meet the challenge _he _introduces..." There's a momentary pause. "He's probably the single strongest aura I've ever seen."



Hayao shamelessly cannibalizes Rin's winnings from the prelims (2,187) and sells his Lesser Frost Crystal (1,350). For a total of 16,426 gp.

Then he asks Ironwall to upgrade his blade and add Impervious (1,500), Keen, and Bane for Evil Outsiders (12,000 for +2 to +4). He also asks him to make a Lesser Truedeath Crystal for 2,500 gp. Which all in all costs 16,000 gp, by my math, leaving him with...

426 gp in pocket change.


----------



## Muk (Feb 24, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will ask Ironwall to improve her halberd +1 with Keen and Holy and how much would that cost.
> Tassara blinks surprised. "Annie, Are you ok?" the cleric asks. "Do you need healing spells?, I'm sorry... I don't have Speak with the Dead prepared it would have to wait until tomorrow. We need to report this to the authorities Annie. They should know there was an assassin attack."



?Nah, I am fine. Well, my clothing could use some new stitching but otherwise I am in good health," Annie replies. "You wanna tell 'dem useless authorities, who put you into this situation? Well, if you really must."

Annie is gonna go talk with Ironwall, as she sees him selling everything at half-price. She's gonna team him the trade of being a merchant, trader, salesman and businessman. She's also teaching him how to be a hard cold capitalist. Also she wants to encourage him to learn the craft of enchanting and crafting staves.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

((No problems with purchases made so far.  If I didn't reply specifically it's fine.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you for the help Ironwall, we probably couldn't do this without you. Maybe you can help me find that tree later?"



"Acknowledged, project search for lost tree is available at any time, efficiency loss negligible."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao shamelessly cannibalizes Rin's winnings  from the prelims (2,187) and sells his Lesser Frost Crystal (1,350).  For a total of 16,426 gp.


Just FYI Rin and Max also would have got paid for their Round 1 winnings.  So they're rich as well 

(Really was a stupid amount of wealth.  Oh well.  Guess I'll have to kill a few of you to make you blow money in res spells)



			
				Muk said:
			
		

> Annie is gonna go talk with Ironwall, as she sees him selling everything  at half-price. She's gonna team him the trade of being a merchant,  trader, salesman and businessman. She's also teaching him how to be a  hard cold capitalist. Also she wants to encourage him to learn the craft  of enchanting and crafting staves.



Even a brief conversation with Ironwall shows it utterly lacks the instinct of negotiation.  It is quite skilled at valuing items and fully understands economic principles and has been maximizing its sales to the best of his ability for some time.

That said he certainly has no objection to a strategic alliance to maximize profits with Annie if she has a plan.

((As to staves he's eligible to take the feat but will have to level to do so.  I don't have a particular plan for Ironwall's feats so if people want to push him one way or another I'll probably go with that))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

During the evening of the first night (when you'll still have a full day to prepare before the day of your match) a semi-formal gathering is made in one of the training areas to reveal the layouts and concepts for the next round's matches.

Each of the matches has a different floorplan, presumably requiring vast magical effort between the rounds.  The party's is introduced as the "Battle of the Crowns."

The layout is a pair of strongholds, each with three rooms containing "nobles" (stone statues) that are to be defended and a small number of interior rooms.  There are three paths between the strongholds: a submerged tunnel blocked by iron walls at either end, a long open stone bridge with secure gates, and a debris-cluttered, enclosed, elevated, wooden passage.

While conceptually the battle can be won by annihilation of the opposing force or surrender just like round 1 the actual goal is to protect your "nobles" and if all are destroyed you lose regardless of the tactical position you are in when it happens.

As such all the inside areas are warded against teleportation.

((I don't have the specific map yet, but I wanted to offer a general concept so you can start discussing strategies))

While the group (whoever is there) is studying the map  walks up to them.  He has a frail look about him, as if the act of walking itself was a stretch for him, and he's got a general disheveled look about his face.  He's also dressed in strange garments that you can't place.

He's accompanied by a woman(?) with metal skin.  It's not immediately clear whether she is some sort of construct with an exceptionally lifelike appearance, a woman under the effect of magic, or something inbetween.

The man gives a smile and speaks, "you guys are with the 'dream walkers' right?  You put on a hell of a show earlier!  Absolutely brutal."  He laughs hesitantly.  "Kind of awkward to be talking to you before our match.  But I felt like I had to.  Basically you guys are all right, great fighters, I'm sure you're some of the best.  But you have no chance with us.  And I'd really appreciate it if you'd surrender and just let us advance, I don't want anyone to get hurt if we can avoid it."  He seems awkward and slightly jovial, but there's an underlying seriousness of the discussion.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 24, 2015)

"No chance in nine hells." Yuki gives her usual lop sided grin, acknowledging the man.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2015)

Hayao just sniffs dismissively (though quietly) as he examines each of them in silence.



After a moment, he clears his throat, and speaks up. "What were your names, again?" he asks politely. "Forgive my directness but you wouldn't mind...demonstrating why we have need for worry? Your appearance, body language, and manner of speaking, combined with the fact that you received a bye in the first round implies a certain level of..." The elf trails off, probably for lack of a word to phrase that kindly.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2015)

Duncan looks at Hayao as he sniffs "You got a cold?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "No chance in nine hells." Yuki gives her usual lop sided grin, acknowledging the man.


"Well, I offered.  Here's the thing, you guys are great, really a fan but," he gestures to the map of the arena, "you also live in a place that thinks stone walls are an actual defense."  He pauses and sighs, apparently considering things.  "I understand you probably have your reasons to fight.  Just understand that we do too, and we don't have 'stun' settings on our weapons.  Basically I'm sorry in advance."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao just sniffs dismissively (though quietly) as he examines each of them in silence.



The man has an amazingly weak aura, even by the standards of commoners.  His frailness would appear to be legitimate.  The woman(?) has no aura reinforcing the construct theory.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> After a moment, he clears his throat, and speaks up. "What were your names, again?" he asks politely. "Forgive my directness but you wouldn't mind...demonstrating why we have need for worry? Your appearance, body language, and manner of speaking, combined with the fact that you received a bye in the first round implies a certain level of..." The elf trails off, probably for lack of a word to phrase that kindly.



"You can call me Joker," the man replies before thumbing at the woman, "this is EDI (Eidie).  We're," he pauses, "not from around here."

"As to why, well, we have advantages you can't even begin to imagine.  I'll admit you have all done surprisingly well for yourselves.  But, swords?  Crossbows?"  He seems to be holding himself back from laughing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 25, 2015)

Hayao observes him silently for a little while longer, and then glances at Tassara before nodding, turning back to Joker. "Hayao Blizzard-born, Joker." He sits back in his chair, adjusting his glasses. "Where are you from?" he asks firmly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao observes him silently for a little while longer, and then glances at Tassara before nodding, turning back to Joker. "Hayao Blizzard-born, Joker." He sits back in his chair, adjusting his glasses. "Where are you from?" he asks firmly.



The man considers the words for a moment before pointing up into the air, "one of the little pin-pricks of light that you see when the sun is set."  He seems serious despite the ludicrousness of the statement.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2015)

"ahahaha..." Duncan laughs and then stops when he realizes he's serious.

"Do ye have like a magical horse and cart that pulled ye from there? Well, I suppose interdimensional travel is possible, plus we did go inte the land of dreams. I guess anything is possible. Even a reincarnated alfseid biting a unicorn in the butt. Ye've come a long way from home Duncan...."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 25, 2015)

Hayao's eyes narrow behind his spectacles. "Demonstrate or define the obvious advantage you seem to think you have over us. Tactical? In terms of equipment? Spiritual? Higher forms of perception?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2015)

"Look..."  Kaylee walks forward and looks at the pair with pleading eyes.  "I don't know why you want to win this.  That is obviously something you may or may not want to share with us but I will tell you why we want to..."  The druid tucks a lock of blonde hair behind her ear.  "We aren't here because we want to be.  We are here because we have no choice.  False charges have been brought against."  She looks with pleading eyes at them.  "If we don't win this we will be jailed or worse and we can't be.  There are horrible things at play in our land that we have been tasked to deal with.  Thanks to bureaucracy of the worst sort they aren't looking at the big picture.  Just what they think they want done."  Biting her bottom lip gently she pleads with them.  "Can you see why we can't give up?  Can you see why we would be grateful if you did?  It make things easier for all of us."  She sighs.  "Besides, I wouldn't want to see you hurt either..."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+29:
17,+29
Total:46

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+26:
14,+26
Total:40


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

"Yep, a deerman bit the rear end of a unicorn while in the form of an angel like creature!" Yuki lets off a barklike laugh, "M'name's Wildheart Yuki.  Considering I went all the way to limbo, I'm honestly not surprised with what you said." She adjusts her belt slightly, "Though don't make fun of our swords and crossbows." She snorts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's eyes narrow behind his spectacles. "Demonstrate or define the obvious advantage you seem to think you have over us. Tactical? In terms of equipment? Spiritual? Higher forms of perception?"


"Yes?"  Joker says snidely.  "Well, maybe not spirtually, I mean, how do you judge really?  But, look, basically, you live in a world where a stone wall seems like a good measure of protection.  We come from a world where we _know_ it isn't.  We have 'magic' that can reach out and snuff the life out of you from beyond your vision.  It isn't fair, it isn't a grand battle.  But it's fact.  And sadly we can't hold back in this, we _need_ to win.  The captain's depending on us."



Kuno said:


> "Look..."  Kaylee walks forward and looks at the pair with pleading eyes.  "I don't know why you want to win this.  That is obviously something you may or may not want to share with us but I will tell you why we want to..."  The druid tucks a lock of blonde hair behind her ear.  "We aren't here because we want to be.  We are here because we have no choice.  False charges have been brought against."  She looks with pleading eyes at them.  "If we don't win this we will be jailed or worse and we can't be.  There are horrible things at play in our land that we have been tasked to deal with.  Thanks to bureaucracy of the worst sort they aren't looking at the big picture.  Just what they think they want done."  Biting her bottom lip gently she pleads with them.  "Can you see why we can't give up?  Can you see why we would be grateful if you did?  It make things easier for all of us."  She sighs.  "Besides, I wouldn't want to see you hurt either..."


"I'm sure you have your reasons to fight.  But we do too.  Our only hope in your world is that the prize of this will live up to its name and let us get home, and from there we can hopefully get to our friend that needs us.  You understand that, right?  Shepard left alone to fight for all of us, you too though you probably don't know it.  And we got caught up in, something, that left us stranded here.  It'll be a thousand years before we can get back from where you are, so we need something special.  They say that winning this will let our wishes come true, so that's all we have to hope with."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuki moves over and stacks a few tables on top of eachother, picking them up and moving them in a strange show of dominance.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2015)

Duncan looks at Yuki....does a double take and leaves his mouth hanging open as he points at her.

He then shuts it and turns away.

"Reincarnated deermen amiright?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2015)

The druid glances at Yuki and then shakes her head.  "Something...."  She again shakes her head as if clearing it then talks to Joker again.  "Is there something in particular you need help with?  Maybe we can work something out?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

"We got separated from our captain, probably when he needed us most.  And ended up stranded here when our ship," he pauses considering words, "got damaged.  I'm not entirely certain what happened myself.  But I am certain that the finest blacksmiths in your world can't repair our ship our only hope is 'magic.'  And if our captain needs us we don't have years to get back to him, you understand right?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2015)

"Aye...I understand. I couldn't leave any of my mates te die. Especially someone ye seem te revere so highly."

"Well I'm sure Drell will say this is none of our concern but I feel like I wanna help ye out somehow. Problem is, we can't lose this fight either. It's not so much the prize we need, just the freedom te stop what is threatenin our world, whereas ye just need the prize. Perhaps we can work somethin out....no sure what though. Kaylee? Hayao?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2015)

"We are actually very heavy in magic.  Maybe we could have a look and help out a bit?  It can't hurt?  Right?"  She smiles sweetly at him.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+29:
19,+29
Total:48


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

"Ohoh!  Ironwall might be able to fix it, he can fix anything!" She picks up Duncan, placing him atop the tables and walking around some more while carrying the stack.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2015)

Duncan sighs and allows her to do what she's doing. "Sometimes I wonder if touch of idiocy would even work on ye." he says rubbing his forehead.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

"Mm?  Probably not." She gives a vacant glance to Duncan, proving that little but instinct is driving her to do what she is doing.


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2015)

Zozaria calculate the gp needed for the upgrade. Keen plus Vorpal plus armor. 

"73500gp..."

He looks at Ironwall. "I trust I have enough gold for that."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao instead comes to Ironwall with his crafting request for an Obi of Fire Elementals (Earth Elemental Belt), to save himself 12,000 gp.
> 
> He also approaches Tassara after he witnesses the end of the Fallen's match. "Could I speak with you for a bit? I think we should discuss how we plan to...meet the challenge _he _introduces..." There's a momentary pause. "He's probably the single strongest aura I've ever seen."



((sorry for the delay, i just got my PC back. YES. MY PC IS ALIVE. OHGOD. I've been downloading and installing everything I need))

Tassara nods at Hayao, but she's also completely intrigued by the strangers.


((EDI alive? This Shepard either took Control or...ugh... _Synthesis??_   ))

"That seems...fascinating" she honestly says "...but... We must win. Our world depends on that. There is an undead blight on the North and the only way for them to let us go and stop it... is to being victorious in this tournament. This terrible blight...They call it the Black Wind"


_"Where the black wind blows all die. But even death does not free them, there hunt becomes the black hunt. Twisted, foul destruction without end."_ she recalls the words of the wolf. 

"We can't allow that to happen to the rest of our world" she tries to make them understand the fate of OUR world depends on this result. 

Diplomacy  1d20+28=45

"If your issue is as urgent... we might be able to work something out..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((No problems with purchases made so far.  If I didn't reply specifically it's fine.))
> "Acknowledged, project search for lost tree is available at any time, efficiency loss negligible."



Ulysesn buys some more
Scrolls of
Protection from Arrows, Communal
Owl's wisdom
Cat’s Grace
Ray Deflection
Protection from Energy
Sheltered Vitality
Endure Elements(24/hours)
all lasting 4 mins


EvilMoogle said:


> "You can call me Joker," the man replies before thumbing at the woman, "this is EDI (Eidie).  We're," he pauses, "not from around here."
> 
> "As to why, well, we have advantages you can't even begin to imagine.  I'll admit you have all done surprisingly well for yourselves.  But, swords?  Crossbows?"  He seems to be holding himself back from laughing.



"I wouldn't laugh at a good crossbow... Though I've seen something weird called a gun before if that's the sort of thing you're looking for."


EvilMoogle said:


> The man considers the words for a moment before pointing up into the air, "one of the little pin-pricks of light that you see when the sun is set."  He seems serious despite the ludicrousness of the statement.


"Hmm? Out there? I'll admit that's far, but you don't need a wish upon a star for that, just find a way to teleport there somehow or a portal maybe? Sure one of the other planes could get you there somehow."


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2015)

Annie's gonna recruit Ironwall into her company with official signing and wage based on percentage sales and is gonna be adjusting his pricing calculations and algorithms such that he's doing maximum profit at lowest costs. ((Do w/e rolls you need for Annie to adjust his pricing.))

And she'll start by having Ironwall apply said pricing calculations on the parties requests.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Aye...I understand. I couldn't leave any of my mates te die. Especially someone ye seem te revere so highly."
> 
> "Well I'm sure Drell will say this is none of our concern but I feel like I wanna help ye out somehow. Problem is, we can't lose this fight either. It's not so much the prize we need, just the freedom te stop what is threatenin our world, whereas ye just need the prize. Perhaps we can work somethin out....no sure what though. Kaylee? Hayao?"



"Captain would do the same for any of us, _has_ for most of us."  His voice is heavy with respect.  "Here's the problem though, I'd like to take you at your word, and I understand you've got problems of your own, but if we step aside and you lose in the finals where does that leave us?"



Kuno said:


> "We are actually very heavy in magic.  Maybe we could have a look and help out a bit?  It can't hurt?  Right?"  She smiles sweetly at him.



"I appreciate the offer, and you guys have some cool tricks but, how do I put this delicately, if you knew how to get off this planet wouldn't you have already?"



Captain Obvious said:


> "Ohoh!  Ironwall might be able to fix it, he can fix anything!" She picks up Duncan, placing him atop the tables and walking around some more while carrying the stack.


"Does 'Ironwall' know how to build Eezo Tantalus drives?  'Cause ours is, 'busted' I think was the technical term."



kluang said:


> Zozaria calculate the gp needed for the upgrade. Keen plus Vorpal plus armor.
> 
> "73500gp..."
> 
> He looks at Ironwall. "I trust I have enough gold for that."



((I'm going to have to fall back on "if it's not on your sheet you don't have it."  I don't keep track of player loot so I don't know how much Zozaria has, but that's an awful lot of gold to just assume he has.  If you want to go back through treasure counts in the OOC and IC threads you can but I'm not just going to let you assume you have a vast fortune.))



soulnova said:


> "That seems...fascinating" she honestly says "...but... We must win. Our world depends on that. There is an undead blight on the North and the only way for them to let us go and stop it... is to being victorious in this tournament. This terrible blight...They call it the Black Wind"
> 
> 
> _"Where the black wind blows all die. But even death does not free them, there hunt becomes the black hunt. Twisted, foul destruction without end."_ she recalls the words of the wolf.
> ...


"I'm not saying that what you're doing is unimportant.  Just that, well, technically we've already saved your world once and this may be our only chance to get home.  And if Shepard's in trouble and needs us it's bad enough we're wasting days as it is.  And it would totally ruin my reputation to be late in one of my nick-of-time saves."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I wouldn't laugh at a good crossbow... Though I've seen something weird called a gun before if that's the sort of thing you're looking for."
> 
> "Hmm? Out there? I'll admit that's far, but you don't need a wish upon a star for that, just find a way to teleport there somehow or a portal maybe? Sure one of the other planes could get you there somehow."


Joker politely avoids laughing at Ulysesn's understanding of crossbows and guns.

"I won't pretend to know how your biotics do the tricks they do, but then I won't pretend to understand how the Mass Relays work either.  But I do know I can't afford to bet on 'maybe somehow.'"



Muk said:


> Annie's gonna recruit Ironwall into her company with official signing and wage based on percentage sales and is gonna be adjusting his pricing calculations and algorithms such that he's doing maximum profit at lowest costs. ((Do w/e rolls you need for Annie to adjust his pricing.))
> 
> And she'll start by having Ironwall apply said pricing calculations on the parties requests.



Annie and Ironwall can work out an agreement to leverage Annie's market to deliver goods.  This will allow him to raise his prices up to 61% of market price and he'll split the difference with Annie (5.5% to each).  

She has no idea how he does it but he produces enough goods to saturate her existing market, we'll say 200,000gp of goods a month (Annie's cut would be 11,000gp/month, or about 367gp a day).

(Opening new markets and/or commanding larger dominance might raise either of these numbers, that'll have to be planned out in the thread though)


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2015)

Annie is gonna try and bust some more long term trade agreements with the local infrastructure, since she's got ironwalls new goods as bargaining chips.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

> "I appreciate the offer, and you guys have some cool tricks but, how do I put this delicately, if you knew how to get off this planet wouldn't you have already?"


"That sounds an awful like the word plane. We've left to other planes of existence before if that's what you mean."



> "I won't pretend to know how your biotics do the tricks they do, but then I won't pretend to understand how the Mass Relays work either. But I do know I can't afford to bet on 'maybe somehow.'"


"It looks like you've bet on 'maybe' before, like you're going to fall over from a gust of wind. Was the last match that much of a problem for you? If it's only you two why wonder. You should look to be healed."


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2015)

"Yeah, I take Keen and Armor upgrade. Here's 8500gp."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie is gonna try and bust some more long term trade agreements with the local infrastructure, since she's got ironwalls new goods as bargaining chips.


Annie can spend the day working the market.  Ironwall's pretty well known already and actually the merchants are happy to see him under a little more regulation since he's undercutting other suppliers.  Annie can expand here and add another 50k/month of sales (do the math as you will).  She'll probably need to beef up her own infrastructure to go much further though.

((And @#%$, I'm going to have to redo Ironwall's spreadsheet again now))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That sounds an awful like the word plane. We've left to other planes of existence before if that's what you mean."


"I mean other planets, around other stars, you know--"  Joker cuts himself off.  "You know what, I'll get Liara to explain it to you, she'll love it I'm sure."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It looks like you've bet on 'maybe' before, like you're going to fall over from a gust of wind. Was the last match that much of a problem for you? If it's only you two why wonder. You should look to be healed."



"No, the qualifying rounds were interesting but nobody had problems with them.  But those weren't real creatures, at least from how it was explained to me.  I wanted to talk to you guys because I don't want anyone to get hurt."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

> "No, the qualifying rounds were interesting but nobody had problems with them.  But those weren't real creatures, at least from how it was explained to me.  I wanted to talk to you guys because I don't want anyone to get hurt."


"Ah I see, if you get killed we'll be sure to bring you back to life then. Just have to be sure that Tassara has the spell ready. 
But we've been trying to use non-lethal means, last match was because Duncan became out of hand, but that person is being revived as well if what the leader said was truthful. 

I've died before, Yuki as died before, so has Kaylee. If both teams use non-lethal means there shouldn't be much worry if that's how you feel."


WorkingMoogle said:


> "I mean other planets, around other stars, you know--"  Joker cuts himself off.  "You know what, I'll get Liara to explain it to you, she'll love it I'm sure."



"Liara? Who is that?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah I see, if you get killed we'll be sure to bring you back to life then. Just have to be sure that Tassara has the spell ready.
> But we've been trying to use non-lethal means, last match was because Duncan became out of hand, but that person is being revived as well if what the leader said was truthful.
> 
> I've died before, Yuki as died before, so has Kaylee. If both teams use non-lethal means there shouldn't be much worry if that's how you feel."



"Ooookay, I'm gonna go talk to these other not-crazy people now.  It might look like I'm ignoring you but we'll both know the truth."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2015)

"Leave this world? And you come from the stars...? Uhm..." Max crosses her arms. "A portal maybe? Gate, greater teleport? I don't think you could bring your ship with you though..."

Knowledge Planes 1d20+16=27 
Knowledge Arcana 1d20+16=34
Is there a way to reach the stars that she knows of?


Rylen uses Loremaster on his Knowledge Arcana = 35


Now that Tassara is closer, she realizes the man is somewhat sick. "Have you been.... have you been fighting like this? I may have magic to cure you... No need of reincarnation, Uly"  Has she seen this kind of disease before? Can her remove disease help him?

Heal check 1d20+18=26


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Ooookay, I'm gonna go talk to these other not-crazy people now.  It might look like I'm ignoring you but we'll both know the truth."



Ulysesn just looks at this Joker confused.
"Isn't this common knowledge?"
Then looks around for this "Liara" for more information


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2015)

> "Does 'Ironwall' know how to build Eezo Tantalus drives? 'Cause ours is, 'busted' I think was the technical term."



Zozaria looks at Joker and then he looks at the alcohol in his backpack. " I'll have what drink you take to be this senseless."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2015)

"well.... so far Ironwall has been able to fix pretty much anything.... I guess that he could take a look at your ship to see if he can help" Tassara offers.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2015)

"True.  I bet if you could draw out the piece and explain it to him he could do it."  Kaylee looks Joker over.  "What could it hurt?  Anything is worth a try, right?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Leave this world? And you come from the stars...? Uhm..." Max crosses her arms. "A portal maybe? Gate, greater teleport? I don't think you could bring your ship with you though..."
> 
> Knowledge Planes 1d20+16=27
> Knowledge Arcana 1d20+16=34
> ...



 exists, though it is rather limited with what you can bring with you.

Travel through the astral or ethereal planes might also be possible, at least in theory.  Far more dangerous though.  Cheaper for large numbers of individuals, not entirely practical for large items either though.

Rylen's heard stories of ships enscrolled to travel the stars, though that seems to be more wizard's-trying-to-get-laid than practical travel methods, or at least he hasn't heard of anything coming from it.



soulnova said:


> Now that Tassara is closer, she realizes the man is somewhat sick. "Have you been.... have you been fighting like this? I may have magic to cure you... No need of reincarnation, Uly"  Has she seen this kind of disease before? Can her remove disease help him?
> 
> Heal check 1d20+18=26


He shifts slightly awkwardly, "I might not be as much of a fighter as the others but I have my skills.  Besides, they're not as pretty.  I doubt your 'magic' will do anything that our 'magic' couldn't though."

She would have to give him an examination in order to make any sort of concrete diagnosis.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn just looks at this Joker confused.
> "Isn't this common knowledge?"
> Then looks around for this "Liara" for more information



There's no one around that jumps out at Ulysesn as looking particularly Liara-ish.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> There's no one around that jumps out at Ulysesn as looking particularly Liara-ish.



"IS THERE A PERSON CALLED LIARA AROUND HERE?!" He yells out


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2015)

So...are you a bard, Joker. A comedian?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "True.  I bet if you could draw out the piece and explain it to him he could do it."  Kaylee looks Joker over.  "What could it hurt?  Anything is worth a try, right?"



Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+29:
4,+29
Total:33


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "IS THERE A PERSON CALLED LIARA AROUND HERE?!" He yells out



There's no response to his shouts, other than a few glances from people chatting and examining their respective matches.



kluang said:


> So...are you a bard, Joker. A comedian?"



"Yeah, I'm a riot."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Drell approaches Ulyssesn. "Are you mentally- wait. I've asked this one before. I know the answer. What in the nine hells are you doing?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell approaches Ulyssesn. "Are you mentally- wait. I've asked this one before. I know the answer. What in the nine hells are you doing?"



"Trying to obtain knowledge of course, what else. Some strangers claiming to come from a "planet" from far away. I was hoping to talk to this Liara person. But she isn't here. Just it's complicated... follow me."
Ulysesn walks over to where Joker is.
"This is the smartest person we have, along with Ironwall you should be able to have your engine fixed. Even Nissa should be able to help."
Ulysesn motions to the brownie Joker probably hasn't seen.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

"A real _joker_ then." Yuki smirks, setting the table down, she glances at Joker's injured looking body, "I'm sure we can _break a deal_ somehow." she glances at Kaylee as the druid speaks, snorting loudly, "I-I...hahahahaha." She starts laughing hard, picking up the tables again.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2015)

"Alright. Would you let Ironwall check on your ship? He might be able to fix at least -something-. And I would like to examine you better... I am a healer, this is my job. I haven't seen this kind of disease before. It is important I check for this kind of things..."

diplomacy 1d20+28=40

"Look, there ARE ways to travel to the stars that I have heard of. I simply don't think you can bring your ship with you. That's the direct way... There are other more dangerous options by doing jumps between planes but I really don't think you want to go that route... too risky"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuki looks at Max, "Not all that hard though, I jumped planes the other day, and yeah, I almost puked, and got kicked out of it....It wasn't the riskiest thing I've done since I've been with these guys."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "well.... so far Ironwall has been able to fix pretty much anything.... I guess that he could take a look at your ship to see if he can help" Tassara offers.





Kuno said:


> "True.  I bet if you could draw out the piece and explain it to him he could do it."  Kaylee looks Joker over.  "What could it hurt?  Anything is worth a try, right?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Trying to obtain knowledge of course, what else. Some strangers claiming to come from a "planet" from far away. I was hoping to talk to this Liara person. But she isn't here. Just it's complicated... follow me."
> Ulysesn walks over to where Joker is.
> "This is the smartest person we have, along with Ironwall you should be able to have your engine fixed. Even Nissa should be able to help."
> Ulysesn motions to the brownie Joker probably hasn't seen.


((What's an "engine"?  ))

Joker looks dubious at the various offers for help, "look, I appreciate that you want to help.  And I wish you could, but--"  He cuts himself off obviously frustrated.  "If you had access to the ability to work with the materials we need you wouldn't be using steel swords.  I know your 'magic' is good but if you could do what you needed to you'd have the things you need already."

"And as much as I'd love to just give you plans and see what you could do, that hasn't worked out so well in the past for us.  In fact, one of the biggest wars the universe has ever known was fought because we gave tech to a race that wasn't ready for it."




soulnova said:


> "Alright. Would you let Ironwall check on your ship? He might be able to fix at least -something-. And I would like to examine you better... I am a healer, this is my job. I haven't seen this kind of disease before. It is important I check for this kind of things..."
> 
> diplomacy 1d20+28=40


The man glances at the metal woman before responding, "I've had the best care in the galaxy, literally.  So I doubt there's much to find.  And it's an inherited condition so you don't have to worry about it spreading if that's your concern."




soulnova said:


> "Look, there ARE ways to travel to the stars that I have heard of. I simply don't think you can bring your ship with you. That's the direct way... There are other more dangerous options by doing jumps between planes but I really don't think you want to go that route... too risky"



"That might be a backup plan, but leaving things behind might be a serious problem," he glances at the metal woman again who remains silent.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuki drops the tables onto the ground, with Duncan still perched on them, she bounds over to the metal woman, staring her in the eyes, crouching? to get level, "Is she a construct like Ironwall...?  She's very pretty." she questions the man then back at the form she stood in front of, "Helloooo?" she waves her hand in front of the face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((What's an "engine"?  ))
> 
> Joker looks dubious at the various offers for help, "look, I appreciate that you want to help.  And I wish you could, but--"  He cuts himself off obviously frustrated.  "If you had access to the ability to work with the materials we need you wouldn't be using steel swords.  I know your 'magic' is good but if you could do what you needed to you'd have the things you need already."
> 
> "And as much as I'd love to just give you plans and see what you could do, that hasn't worked out so well in the past for us.  In fact, one of the biggest wars the universe has ever known was fought because we gave tech to a race that wasn't ready for it."


"You think the best material we have is steel? If steel was the best we had we'd be ripped apart out here ages ago. You ever see a dragon first hand?"
Ulysesn turns to Ironwall 

"Make me a single Adamantine bolt right in front of them. Make it clear how little effort it takes."
and hands him 31 gp
He then turns to the "golem" EDI
"If you are anything like Ironwall you should know what that means... Ironwall describe the properties and elements present in that single bolt for us please."
After Ironwall does so...
"Ironwall, can you break it to bits so you can fix it?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "And as much as I'd love to just give you plans and see what you could do, that hasn't worked out so well in the past for us.  In fact, one of the biggest wars the universe has ever known was fought because we gave tech to a race that wasn't ready for it."



Tassara shakes her head "We don't want your technology."

"How can I know I can't help you if I don't try? You didn't know there was a wish spell until recently... I might have spells to help you and you don't know it..."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2015)

Duncan sees where this is going.

"Well from the sounds of it ye just want us te surrender and no willing te hear anything else. I appreciate yer concern fer our well bein and ye seem like genuinely nice folk, but we're no gonna go easy. We HAVE te win - I don't want te spend my life in servitude....or worse."

"But...when we win, come seek us out maybe we can work somethin out."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki drops the tables onto the ground, with Duncan still perched on them, she bounds over to the metal woman, staring her in the eyes, crouching? to get level, "Is she a construct like Ironwall...?  She's very pretty." she questions the man then back at the form she stood in front of, "Helloooo?" she waves her hand in front of the face.



The woman doesn't respond at all but the man comments, "she's unique.  I guess you could say she's constructed but it's kind of a complicated story."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You think the best material we have is steel? If steel was the best we had we'd be ripped apart out here ages ago. You ever see a dragon first hand?"
> Ulysesn turns to Ironwall
> 
> "Make me a single Adamantine bolt right in front of them. Make it clear how little effort it takes."
> ...


Ironwall creates, destroys, and repairs the bolt as requested (Nissa doesn't have make whole prepared today) while rattling on various properties of the metal and the bolt itself in droning fashion.

The woman reacts for the first time, speaking with curiosity, "can you make any materials?  Where did it come from?"

"Manufacturing internal, this bolt was produced from raw stockpiles of adamantium, processed in production facility #37.  This one is capable of working with a wide variety of materials in a variety of configurations."  He begins to rattle off specifics of every type of smithing and other crafting he is capable of.

EDI quickly interrupts, "what limitations are your forging techniques?  Can you synthesize a bar comprised of an alloy of 74% iron, 4% carbon, 7% iridium, 9% palladium, 6% aluminum magnetically aligned along the long axis with a clockwise gravitational index?"

There's a several second pause from Ironwall before he replies, "this one's facilities do not support manipulation as specified."

The woman seems disappointed for a moment before returning to silence.  Joker adds in, "apparently your 'Ironwall' doesn't have the abilities we would need."  He sounds slightly sad as well.



soulnova said:


> Tassara shakes her head "We don't want your technology."
> 
> "How can I know I can't help you if I don't try? You didn't know there was a wish spell until recently... I might have spells to help you and you don't know it..."



"I have tried," he says with some heat to his voice, "all my life I've been poked and prodded.  And now I've got saddled with being in charge of the safety of my friends and getting back to the captain.  I can't afford to divide my efforts more, that is pressure enough."  He sighs and relaxes slightly, "I thank you for the offer but perhaps another time, if we both live through our encounter."




Vergil said:


> Duncan sees where this is going.
> 
> "Well from the sounds of it ye just want us te surrender and no willing te hear anything else. I appreciate yer concern fer our well bein and ye seem like genuinely nice folk, but we're no gonna go easy. We HAVE te win - I don't want te spend my life in servitude....or worse."
> 
> "But...when we win, come seek us out maybe we can work somethin out."



"If you win and we have chance to meet again, well, I'm not saying no."  He seems distinctly sad about this as well, "I just wanted to give you fair warning.  We aren't exactly looking forward to the fight.  Well, most of us aren't.  We just want to get home."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ironwall creates, destroys, and repairs the bolt as requested (Nissa doesn't have make whole prepared today) while rattling on various properties of the metal and the bolt itself in droning fashion.
> 
> The woman reacts for the first time, speaking with curiosity, "can you make any materials?  Where did it come from?"
> 
> ...



"Ironwall, what prevents you from being able to synthesize that particular metal?" Drell asks. "Could magical assistance or self-upgrades allow you to synthesize it?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuki gasps as EDI speaks, then grins, "Well, I'd call her a construct." she tilts her head, slowly poking the face of the metal woman, "Geeze, talk to Ironwall but not to me." her grin gets wider, "I guess I'm getting the cold shoulder."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2015)

"She has a pretty sexy voice though." Duncan nods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

Ulysesn looks at EDI then back to Joker
"It's not impossible with some advances given by you he could be able to. You don't know how our world works, you've already seen things you haven't expected and we don't know how yours works we haven't been there. I don't know half of what you are talking about with names we don't have. Maybe you should explain in simpler terms? Like when I apply Gravitybow to make my crossbow bolts grow bigger in weight and density for a moment. The process describes better than a name.

It's more than just steel and sword, it's more complicated and twisted. Reality is warped  with magic. Who is to say we aren't more advanced than yours despite the swords and crossbows? Maybe ours didn't require what yours did because ours is different and with an effort given by where you are from we'd be far more advanced than yours. 
What would this Shepard of yours do?"
Diplomacy:1d20+23
18+23 = 41


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Ironwall, what prevents you from being able to synthesize that particular metal?" Drell asks. "Could magical assistance or self-upgrades allow you to synthesize it?"


Ironwall pauses another moment before responding,  "upgrade already in progress.  Specific alloy mixture requires upgrades to foundry systems, underway.  Basic magnetic field generation trivial, supplying consistent force during forging proving unusual challenge.  Currently running optimization test #17.  Gravitational manipulation is not currently within specified functions of this one.  Processing this request."

"Some requested materials are in limited supply, if large amount of synthesis is required raw materials will be needed."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gasps as EDI speaks, then grins, "Well, I'd call her a construct." she tilts her head, slowly poking the face of the metal woman, "Geeze, talk to Ironwall but not to me." her grin gets wider, "I guess I'm getting the cold shoulder."



"My apologies," EDI responds politely, "Jeff thought it would be best to limit my interactions with the others of this planet.  He seemed to think that my appearance and intelligence would cause confusion though this does not seem to be the case.  Perhaps he is jealous?"



Vergil said:


> "She has a pretty sexy voice though." Duncan nods.



"User interface was designed to be a pleasant experience."  She sounds satisfied by the complement.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ironwall pauses another moment before responding,  "upgrade already in progress.  Specific alloy mixture requires upgrades to foundry systems, underway.  Basic magnetic field generation trivial, supplying consistent force during forging proving unusual challenge.  Currently running optimization test #17.  Gravitational manipulation is not currently within specified functions of this one.  Processing this request."
> 
> "Some requested materials are in limited supply, if large amount of synthesis is required raw materials will be needed."



"Gravitational manipulation is something I can do. Or perhaps we could bind a gravity elemental to you, give you the ability to do it on your own." She turns to EDI. "How much of this material do you need?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuki tilts her head, "Maybe he might be." she crosses her arms and nods, "Jealousy can be a nasty thing.  Lots of emotions can be.  And there are more than enough emotions on the battlefield."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2015)

"I can help with the gravity issue..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment then smiles sadly at Joker.  "As you can see we are willing to help without question.  Though you won't allow our magic but you put all your trust in a 'Wish'?"  Kaylee chuckles then she turns toward her companions.  "But, we have offered all we could and he seems disinclined for us to help him.  We should let it go at that."  She bows her head at him then smiles again.  "So how long have you been here?"


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2015)

Zozaria looks at the female, uhhh.... thingy and slowly creeps behind her and poke her shiny metal ass.

Hard.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 25, 2015)

Troyce's requests for Ironwall: crafting a Greater Serpent's Belt and augmenting the stealth-enhancing properties of his Darkweave clothes (from +1 to +20)

((...assuming he is capable of both of those, which I would imagine))

He watches the duo with great curiosity and once Zozo's... _stunt _resolves, he will ask politely to touch the woman's arm (in an attempt to use the Workgloves).


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Gravitational manipulation is something I can do. Or perhaps we could bind a gravity elemental to you, give you the ability to do it on your own." She turns to EDI. "How much of this material do you need?"



'Gravity manipulation isn't that hard. If you need a helping hand i'd help out,' Annie says to Drell. 'Ironwall if ya need any special smearing agents for supplying optimal mechanical function, let me know. If i don't have it in stock I probanly am able to mix you something.'


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Gravitational manipulation is something I can do. Or perhaps we could bind a gravity elemental to you, give you the ability to do it on your own." She turns to EDI. "How much of this material do you need?"


"This was just a test of capabilities," EDI clarifies.  "The actual repairs would take some time, assuming it is possible for you to make the materials."  She looks at Joker for a moment silently.

"We need to discuss this with the others," Joker adds sounding weary.  "I don't want to make any promises without finding out what the others think."



Kuno said:


> "I can help with the gravity issue..." Kaylee thinks for a moment then smiles sadly at Joker. "As you can see we are willing to help without question. Though you won't allow our magic but you put all your trust in a 'Wish'?" Kaylee chuckles then she turns toward her companions. "But, we have offered all we could and he seems disinclined for us to help him. We should let it go at that." She bows her head at him then smiles again. "So how long have you been here?"


"Hey, hey, don't get me wrong," Joker raises his hands somewhat defensively.  "I'll take any help we can get.  Just understand this is a little more complicated than shoeing horses."



kluang said:


> Zozaria looks at the female, uhhh.... thingy and slowly creeps behind her and poke her shiny metal ass.
> 
> Hard.


Her body is surprisingly heavy and the skin resists poking.  Zozaria's poke does drive her forward a few steps though.  The metal woman turns and looks at Zozaria curiously, "I prefer my position by by Jeff's side."



Crossbow said:


> Troyce's requests for Ironwall: crafting a Greater Serpent's Belt and augmenting the stealth-enhancing properties of his Darkweave clothes (from +1 to +20)
> asdf
> ((...assuming he is capable of both of those, which I would imagine))



Ironwall can, the stealth on the clothes currently isn't magical though (he can't "upgrade" it but he can add a magical effect to them).  A +20 stealth would be 20000gp from Ironwall.  He can make the belt as well (which would cost 10000gp).



Crossbow said:


> He watches the duo with great curiosity and once Zozo's... stunt resolves, he will ask politely to touch the woman's arm (in an attempt to use the Workgloves).



The woman consents, curiously, allowing Troyce to touch her.  And his mind explodes.  In an instant he's completely overwhelmed with alien engineering concepts, electrical circuits, chemical and nuclear batteries.  Microprocessors, programming languages, even materials engineering of a thousand subtleties.  Most of it flows through his mind like water, the specifics far too much for him to possibly remember, but the ideas open up infinite new worlds of possibilities.  One item is clear, magic doesn't power this golem (which granted doesn't mean it couldn't make use of magic, but it's not core to the design).

((Totally baller move  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuki smirks at the remark about shoeing horses, "Seems like it would be as difficult as shoeing a shape shifting deer centaur." she giggles, tapping her feet on the ground.


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2015)

"What a strange copulation construct."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2015)

Bowing her head toward him she steps away.  "Our offers stand.  Speak with your companions and let us know.  We would like to assist you as soon as we can."  Kaylee says no more, knowing he very well knows the end of the statement for obvious reasons.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2015)

Tassara looks at Hayao.  -If you can, take a look at their team...we really need to know at least what they *seem* capable of-


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuki subtly excuses herself to her 'room', instead sneaking off to find where the N7's were staying after getting out of sight.  Using an oil of invisibilty, she will sneak in and attempt to find out anything she can about the team before her invisibility wears off.

Diplomacy(asking the locals)-
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23

Stealth(with oil)-
Roll(1d20)+52:
13,+52
Total:65

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+28:
14,+28
Total:42


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 26, 2015)

((Will that stack with the existing bonus out of curiosity?))

Troyce ruminates in stunned silence for a moment. His lips go into a tremendous grin which develops into a soft sort of chuckle.

"My… my word…", he stuttered out, beginning to pace and mutter like a man crazed. "I had some suspicions at first but this… I mean, granted it’s not _unheard-of_ to see an automaton of purely mechanical make and function, but the depth! The capability! The raw unfathomable _functionality_! Cripes, and the intelligence alone— is it even possible to create an intelligent personality or even a facsimile thereof in a construct without the use of— Well what am I saying, yes, obviously it’s _possible_, I’m looking at it, but… Perhaps it’s actually it’s own lifeform and just appears to— No, no, the gloves wouldn’t have worked unless this _was _a construct, so… Someone made this! Haha! With their hands and their brain and their tools no aid from— Oh, the applications! The memory fountain was _peanuts _compared to this, I mean this could— And I only got a _taste_, a glimpse of the unthinkable! Something about, like, a language of electricity or laylines of silicon, and more moving parts than I could even— Do I even know what silicon is? I can’t remember. Ha! There was… It was just…"

He stopped on his heel. “I need more” he says more audibly. “No question, I have to get more of that… Excuse me, sir, would you happen to have anything of similarly advanced craft as your lovely companion? Particularly something you wouldn't mind... disassembled? And is also capable of being disassembled? Without killing anyone?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> ((Will that stack with the existing bonus out of curiosity?))
> 
> Troyce ruminates in stunned silence for a moment. His lips go into a tremendous grin which develops into a soft sort of chuckle.
> 
> ...



"I think that's the most I've heard Troyce speak since we met," Drell says. "What did you do to him?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> ((Will that stack with the existing bonus out of curiosity?))
> 
> Troyce ruminates in stunned silence for a moment. His lips go into a tremendous grin which develops into a soft sort of chuckle.
> 
> ...


Joker gives a curious laugh, "sure kid."  He tosses Troyce a small device.  EDI gives him a glance that seems to say "Jeff this is ill advised" but she says nothing.



Nicodemus said:


> "I think that's the most I've heard Troyce speak since we met," Drell says. "What did you do to him?"


Both shrug.



Kuno said:


> Bowing her head toward him she steps away.  "Our offers stand.  Speak with your companions and let us know.  We would like to assist you as soon as we can."  Kaylee says no more, knowing he very well knows the end of the statement for obvious reasons.


Joker nods and the strange pair takes off.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki subtly excuses herself to her 'room', instead sneaking off to find where the N7's were staying after getting out of sight.  Using an oil of invisibilty, she will sneak in and attempt to find out anything she can about the team before her invisibility wears off.



The N7 group appears to be staying at the arena much like the party is.  They are apparently a quiet group that doesn't leave their area for much so nobody knows much about them other than some generally derogatory asocial comments.

Finding their area is easy enough, the door is closed when she gets there though.  And her oil will last 3 minutes.


----------



## kluang (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> ((Will that stack with the existing bonus out of curiosity?))
> 
> Troyce ruminates in stunned silence for a moment. His lips go into a tremendous grin which develops into a soft sort of chuckle.
> 
> ...



"What did you eat to be like this? Tass can you heal him?" ask Zozaria sarcastically.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Joker gives a curious laugh, "sure kid."  He tosses Troyce a small device.  EDI gives him a glance that seems to say "Jeff this is ill advised" but she says nothing.



Ulysesn waits until they leave.
"So... what is that Troyce? A weapon? Can we integrate it into Ironwall?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 26, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The N7 group appears to be staying at the arena much like the party is.  They are apparently a quiet group that doesn't leave their area for much so nobody knows much about them other than some generally derogatory asocial comments.
> 
> Finding their area is easy enough, the door is closed when she gets there though.  And her oil will last 3 minutes.



"Shit..." she mutters under her breath.  She then opens the door to mimic it swinging open in a breeze(like someone moving past with large objects), and moving in across the room while against the wall at half her speed.  (125ft)


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 26, 2015)

((Assuming non-response to mean "yes it does"))

Troyce ignores most of the snide comments, his gaze fixed on the device. With his daily glove use expended, he wordlessly slides on his Goggles of Minute Seeing and attempts to work it out himself.

Knowledge (Engineering): 1d20+28
17+28=45


*Spoiler*: _Perception too just in case_ 



Perception: 1d20+16
3+16=19


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2015)

Tassara sends Rylen and his bards to their place to gather as much information as he can.

Rylen comes openly with the band and knocks on the door. You don't get this kind of opportunity everyday. He MUST gather that information. They are not a threat but fairly harmless.... so I think it would work for them to take a look around too. We need to know exactly who was on that ship.   "Good morning/evening! My name is Rylen, but some people call me Stormsong. I just happened to meet Joker and EDI and I simply cannot pass this opportunity to learn the songs and stories of another world and stars. This is my musical group... Is there anyone in you group who could be interested on sharing your music, tales and culture?"

DIplomacy - Gather information 1d20+24=38

Perception 1d20+10=26


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 26, 2015)

((Or just follow behind Rylen... ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> ((Assuming non-response to mean "yes it does"))
> 
> Troyce ignores most of the snide comments, his gaze fixed on the device. With his daily glove use expended, he wordlessly slides on his Goggles of Minute Seeing and attempts to work it out himself.
> 
> ...


"Ah I see how it is keep it all to yourself. I'll just go where that other group is."
Ulysesn "tracks" Joker and EDI.
gather information: 
1d20+23
10+23 = 33
Ulysesn sees Rylen is already there
"Oh hey, you had the same idea? I can hardly pass this up myself. Mainly wanting to talk to this Liara person."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2015)

Rylen rises an eyebrow at Uly. "Really? Why?" There is a slight tense motion on his part. "Don't you think it would be best if non-combatants try to speak with them?" he asks politely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Rylen rises an eyebrow at Uly. "Really? Why?" There is a slight tense motion on his part. "Don't you think it would be best if non-combatants try to speak with them?" he asks politely.



"Ah maybe, I'll stay out of your way, but I was wanting to talk with a person named Liara Joker mentioned alone. I sort of like knowing my opponent in a way that's not just as an opponent."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

((At work, so google your own images where appropriate.  I'll give you time to get your "oh @#$@s" out since I'll be back to work in a few minutes.))

In an amazing coincidence Rylan and his band arrive at the door  at the same time that Ulysesn arrives from tracking Joker and EDI back to their home where they went straight to without making any sidetrips.  ()

Meaning Joker and EDI arrived a few moments before, giving Yuki an easy excuse to go inside (so we'll start there).

Yuki enters the common room, its surprisingly cluttered with tables and desks covered with strange mechanical devices and glowing objects she doesn't recognize.  A pair of large creatures, vaguely reminiscent of horned frogs, shove each other back and forth growling by the door ((wrex.jpg, grunt.jpg)).

Across the room a lizard-like man sits at one of the tables working on some sort of long intricate staff, whenever the frog-men get too loud he mutters something about how it's hard to concentrate on his calibrations when they're making so much ruckus ((garrus.jpg)).

EDI and Joker ignore everyone retreating to one of the back rooms.

At the sound of Rylan's knock a dark-skinned man comes out from the room Joker and EDI went into ((jacob.jpg)), the room is mostly dark but Yuki can make out flickering soft glows from within, possibly candlelit?

The man opens the door a crack and looks out at the crowd gathered, "sorry, we're a might busy at the moment, we're trying to get ready for our match.  I'm sure you understand?"



Crossbow said:


> ((Assuming non-response to mean "yes it does"))
> 
> Troyce ignores most of the snide comments, his gaze fixed on the device. With his daily glove use expended, he wordlessly slides on his Goggles of Minute Seeing and attempts to work it out himself.
> 
> ...



((Yeah, Knowledge: Engineering is the appropriate skill here))

The device is fairly small, easily fitting in the palm of his hand.  It has a few buttons and sliders on it, presumably adjustments of some kind and a small flat part that different glowing symbols appear on.  They presumably mean something but what is not immediately clear to Troyce.

He does recognize a few screw-holes on the back, they're very tiny but he could probably work it open with his tools.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

> The man opens the door a crack and looks out at the crowd gathered, "sorry, we're a might busy at the moment, we're trying to get ready for our match. I'm sure you understand?"


"Erm yes, I'm looking for a person named Liara. Do you know where she is?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+23
8+23 = 31


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Erm yes, I'm looking for a person named Liara. Do you know where she is?"
> Diplomacy: 1d20+23
> 8+23 = 31



The man raises one eyebrow curiously, "Liara?"  He pauses to shout back into the room.  A few moments later a blue-skinned woman comes out ((liara.jpg)). 

 She seems curious as well, "is there something you needed me for?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man raises one eyebrow curiously, "Liara?"  He pauses to shout back into the room.  A few moments later a blue-skinned woman comes out ((liara.jpg)).
> 
> She seems curious as well, "is there something you needed me for?"


Ulysesn's eyebrows go up for a moment.
"Oh."
He extends a hand shake as greetings
"I'm curious, why is where we are living called a planet?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2015)

Rylen makes a bow and smiles "Well met good ser. Excuse me, what was your name again?" he is not going to leave so easily. "We are bards...  loremasters of sorts. I can't help but to insist. This is one in a lifetime opportunity to learn the songs of your people and share your stories. I'm sure that journeying beyond the skies would translate into an extensive repertory of adventures... is there anyone available who could tell us about your deeds? Perhaps even of this Shepard of yours?"

((  "Tell me another story about...."))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuki moves further into the room, as to avoid any potential attention to herself, investigating any possible open doors, to make sure the most of her looking around is done first.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+28:
10,+28
Total:38


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn's eyebrows go up for a moment.
> "Oh."
> He extends a hand shake as greetings
> "I'm curious, why is where we are living called a planet?"



Liara's face twitches slightly and she shoots a glance at the room that Joker went into a little before.  Then her expression smooths and she says, "oh, you were wanting to talk to Liara, I'll go get her."  She walks back to the room she came from, the others in the room pause to stare at her.

A moment later she emerges again ((exact_same_liara.jpg)) and she walks to the door, "I understand you had some questions about the planet?  Lets start by asking what you know about the planet so we know where to begin."  There's a general aura of confusion from the others but no one says anything.



soulnova said:


> Rylen makes a bow and smiles "Well met good ser. Excuse me, what was your name again?" he is not going to leave so easily. "We are bards...  loremasters of sorts. I can't help but to insist. This is one in a lifetime opportunity to learn the songs of your people and share your stories. I'm sure that journeying beyond the skies would translate into an extensive repertory of adventures... is there anyone available who could tell us about your deeds? Perhaps even of this Shepard of yours?"
> 
> ((  "Tell me another story about...."))



The man sighs, "I'm Jacob, as to the rest of us, well, if things go the way we hope you'll probably never see or hear about us ever again.  As to Commander Shepard, all you really need to know is that you owe your children's children's children's lives to him.  But it will probably be a few thousand years before you ever hear the name again and who knows what the story will be then?"



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki moves further into the room, as to avoid any potential attention to herself, investigating any possible open doors, to make sure the most of her looking around is done first.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+28:
> ...



There are four rooms (that's a good number, right?).  The first one's door is open, it's stylized as a barracks with bunkbeds crammed into it.  Four people sit at a table playing cards, two women ((Ashley.jpg, Kasumi.jpg)), and two men ((Vega.jpg, Zaeed.jpg)).  A blue-skinned woman not unlike Liara meditates in the corner, her brow wrinkles the longer Yuki looks at her ((Samara.jpg))

The other three room's doors are closed.  There's the one that Liara came from (and returned to?), the one that Joker/EDI entered, and a third that has been untouched so far.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuki glances around, and attempts to sneak into the untouched room.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 26, 2015)

"Well now that they are gone I reckon a couple of divinations would be a decent plan. That and yer magic question answerin thing Tassy. We can do some remote recon that way. Besides that, I think we employ the strategy our enemies did before. A few mirages and an ambush."

I reckon mind manipulation might be a decent shout.....but we need a plan A, B and C. Last battle was terrible for strategy. We had one strategy and we got hammered. I reckon some sort of signal in the battlefield...a spell cast to switch tactics; once we determine what out tactics are."

"First one....I reckon and stop me if I'm talkin shite....would be the mind manipulation. I've got a bunch of spells that takes advantage of that - most useful is the slumber and if they are in a bunch then Confusion and er....constant orgasm."

"Our priiority again should be their spellcasters...or whatever equivalent they have of them. Despite all our recon we won't know what they are capable of. I think keeping into small teams that are outside the area of effect of one spell but still close enough to lend support would be the best idea."

"I'm no sure on other strategies. Perhaps durin the thick of battle once we are engaged with the majority of them we send Troyce, Yuki or/and myself te infiltrate their base and take out the statue."

"Did Yuki...?" Duncan notices that she is absent. "Shit she's off doin somethin again. Maybe in their base...? That's what I would do. Hopefully she doesn't get caught."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki glances around, and attempts to sneak into the untouched room.



The door is unlocked and Yuki slips inside easily.  The room is dark and apparently used as a storeroom for various equipment.  It's dominated by a giant humanoid construct, though it is quiet and still, perhaps sleeping?  ((Atlas_mech.jpg))

In the main room they react to the door opening, the lizard-man-who-is-apparently-birdlike says "what was that?"  Looking over at the door ((that presumably Yuki closed behind her?)), the two frog-creatures stop their fighting and sniff about in the air too, one says "hey Garrus, something smells like wet garblok in here, when was the last time you washed?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Liara's face twitches slightly and she shoots a glance at the room that Joker went into a little before.  Then her expression smooths and she says, "oh, you were wanting to talk to Liara, I'll go get her."  She walks back to the room she came from, the others in the room pause to stare at her.
> 
> A moment later she emerges again ((exact_same_liara.jpg)) and she walks to the door, "I understand you had some questions about the planet?  Lets start by asking what you know about the planet so we know where to begin."  There's a general aura of confusion from the others but no one says anything.


"Well, I was under the impression this was the only inhabited place in this mortal plane of existence, created by the gods who reign over everything. There are some who draw power from these gods to warp reality here. There are others who draw it from the environment and themselves. 

This is used to warp reality to our will or more to say our will warps it, fold things to make travel instant with teleportation miles away with ease and portals to bring large objects through with you,heal wounds, bring the dead to life,reincarnate,bring will to plants,go to different dimensions, bring will to golems like your EDI,learn everything about an object or person by touch, look at people from afar by scrying, create gold out of nothing, alter our form however we wish, wish for things to simply be possible along with many other things. Our world is wrapped in magic allowing us to do these things so even the more mundane inclined like me can fight the horrors that lurk. Not everyone here can but there are many, but I wouldn't think one like yours could exist. How could you fight what's out there without it...

There are many varied races here, more than I can care to keep track of, I often see new things constantly everyday, I've been to a plane that makes your dreams physical in that it can kill,harm you, rip your soul out. 
But I've never seen our planet from afar... 
So what I want to know is what it looks like from the outside instead of always looking out, our planet?"


> The man sighs, "I'm Jacob, as to the rest of us, well, if things go the way we hope you'll probably never see or hear about us ever again. As to Commander Shepard, all you really need to know is that you owe your children's children's children's lives to him. But it will probably be a few thousand years before you ever hear the name again and who knows what the story will be then?"


Ulysesn chimes in
"You know you can just bring shepard here to you instead if he's alive right?"


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 26, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The device is fairly small, easily fitting in the palm of his hand.  It has a few buttons and sliders on it, presumably adjustments of some kind and a small flat part that different glowing symbols appear on.  They presumably mean something but what is not immediately clear to Troyce.
> 
> He does recognize a few screw-holes on the back, they're very tiny but he could probably work it open with his tools.



Troyce unscrew the screws and see what that does for him.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well, I was under the impression this was the only inhabited place in this mortal plane of existence, created by the gods who reign over everything. There are some who draw power from these gods to warp reality here. There are others who draw it from the environment and themselves.



"Gods you say?  That's interesting.  What do you know about gods?"  Unlike the others Liara seems completely focused and interested in Ulysesn.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce unscrew the screws and see what that does for him.



Once unscrewed the device is able to be opened up to reveal some sort of board that he vaguely recognizes as circuitry a few wires and a largish part that he thinks must supply electricity to it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Gods you say?  That's interesting.  What do you know about gods?"  Unlike the others Liara seems completely focused and interested in Ulysesn.



"Hmm, not as much as others in my group to know the lore of them. I guess I'll start with the roles they each have and names most anyone here on the planet knows those, but we'll be here a while... Do you have a chair for me to sit in?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+23
11+23 = 34


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 26, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The door is unlocked and Yuki slips inside easily.  The room is dark and apparently used as a storeroom for various equipment.  It's dominated by a giant humanoid construct, though it is quiet and still, perhaps sleeping?  ((Atlas_mech.jpg))
> 
> In the main room they react to the door opening, the lizard-man-who-is-apparently-birdlike says "what was that?"  Looking over at the door ((that presumably Yuki closed behind her?)), the two frog-creatures stop their fighting and sniff about in the air too, one says "hey Garrus, something smells like wet garblok in here, when was the last time you washed?"



Her eyes widen at the sight of the construct, "Ooooh..._shit_." she whispers near inaudibly to herself.   Going further into the room, she looks around, taking _something_, anything she could easily put into her bag of holding.  Immediately afterward, if invisibility is still in effect, she will open the door again and bolt out of the room, out of their living quarters.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 26, 2015)

Before going any further with the disassembly process, Troyce will attempt to hunt down Drell and ask Drell to wear the workgloves and use them on the doohickey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> Before going any further with the disassembly process, Troyce will attempt to hunt down Drell and ask Drell to wear the workgloves and use them on the doohickey.



"Gladly," Drell says, pulling on the gloves and touching the doohickey. "The construct you touched before...what did you see? You were rambling...something about silicon?"


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Gladly," Drell says, pulling on the gloves and touching the doohickey. "The construct you touched before...what did you see? You were rambling...something about silicon?"



"It's... I don't think I can put it into words. There was a LOT of stuff going on with the inner workings, a lot of synthetic polymers involved that we probably don't have names for. I think the actual _purpose _of her as a whole sorta got... _lost _somewhere, but she didn't seem to be explicitly weaponized at least, so... Oh, and there's no magic involved, in case you couldn't tell. I think the secret is this brittle material called 'circutry' or something. This could be revolutionary if we can figure it out!"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2015)

Tassara has no idea what Drell and Troyce are talking about.

"Ok...it seems like you two seem to have understood some of their capabilities... what do you think we should do? Is just so strange that they didn't know about magic itself until they came here..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "It's... I don't think I can put it into words. There was a LOT of stuff going on with the inner workings, a lot of synthetic polymers involved that we probably don't have names for. I think the actual _purpose _of her as a whole sorta got... _lost _somewhere, but she didn't seem to be explicitly weaponized at least, so... Oh, and there's no magic involved, in case you couldn't tell. I think the secret is this brittle material called 'circutry' or something. This could be revolutionary if we can figure it out!"



Drell knits her brow together in confusion. "If there's no magic, what powers it? Some of other form of energy...heat? Light? Electricity? How do you form a consciousness without magic?"



soulnova said:


> Tassara has no idea what Drell and Troyce are talking about.
> 
> "Ok...it seems like you two seem to have understood some of their capabilities... what do you think we should do? Is just so strange that they didn't know about magic itself until they came here..."



"Unlikely..." Drell says, obviously thinking about it, "But not impossible. They may not share out gods, ruling our divine magic. And since sorcerous abilities are passed down through blood, if you don't have whatever began the line, you don't have the ability to do magic. That would essentially only leave wizardry, and...well, perhaps they simply never discovered it."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2015)

"Poor things" Tassara looks rather surprised and sad. "No magic..." she shakes her head. "Anyway...they don't seem to rely on it at all... so what would they have? Better materials for armors and weapons? Damage might be a problem for us...but if they are not acquaintanced with magic, then perhaps there's something we should be able to do to take advantage of that..."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell knits her brow together in confusion. "If there's no magic, what powers it? Some of other form of energy...heat? Light? Electricity? How do you form a consciousness without magic?"



"The last one, I believe. This bit here", he says, pointing to the bit in the whatever-it-is that looked like a power source. "It uses chemical properties of certain metals to generate electricity, I think. Then the energy travels through these metal strings, and the 'circuitry' translates that energy into thoughts, commands, etcetera for the rest of the device. At least, that's what I'm gathering. There's not really a consciousness, persay. But all the processes are there"

"But the fact that _this _is possible without magic is what's breathtaking, you know? I'd gladly trade all the magic in the world for this stuff" He sounds almost wistful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "The last one, I believe. This bit here", he says, pointing to the bit in the whatever-it-is that looked like a power source. "It uses chemical properties of certain metals to generate electricity, I think. Then the energy travels through these metal strings, and the 'circuitry' translates that energy into thoughts, commands, etcetera for the rest of the device. At least, that's what I'm gathering. There's not really a consciousness, persay. But all the processes are there"
> 
> "But the fact that _this _is possible without magic is what's breathtaking, you know? I'd gladly trade all the magic in the world for this stuff" He sounds almost wistful.



"If there's no consciousness infusing it, the commands would have to be relatively simple, wouldn't they?" Drell asks, partly to Troyce and partly to herself. "But maybe you could structure simple commands into increasingly more complex ones...similar to how powerful wizards structure intertwined contingency spells. Fascinating." She frowns slightly, at his mention of trading away magic, but says nothing, and returns to studying the device.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> She frowns slightly, at his mention of trading away magic, but says nothing, and returns to studying the device.



Troyce's smile evaporates when he notices her reaction. He elects not to say anything more until the analysis is done.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "I'm no sure on other strategies. Perhaps durin the thick of battle once we are engaged with the majority of them we send Troyce, Yuki or/and myself te infiltrate their base and take out the statue."
> 
> "Did Yuki...?" Duncan notices that she is absent. "Shit she's off doin somethin again. Maybe in their base...? That's what I would do. Hopefully she doesn't get caught."


Lantana looks at the map a moment then speaks for the first time, "3 routes, and no way to know which ones they may take.  Some of us will have to stay back and guard."

Nissa climbs up on the model map and stomps around like Godzilla.  "Illusions, distractions, I can do that."  She giggles and looks "or maybe someone can make me grow big enough to just knock over their castle?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, not as much as others in my group to know the lore of them. I guess I'll start with the roles they each have and names most anyone here on the planet knows those, but we'll be here a while... Do you have a chair for me to sit in?"
> Diplomacy: 1d20+23
> 11+23 = 34



"A chair?  Interesting.  Do you often sit when discussing religion?  Please, tell me about this custom."  She nods thoughtfully gazing at Ulysesn.



Captain Obvious said:


> Her eyes widen at the sight of the construct, "Ooooh..._shit_." she whispers near inaudibly to herself.   Going further into the room, she looks around, taking _something_, anything she could easily put into her bag of holding.  Immediately afterward, if invisibility is still in effect, she will open the door again and bolt out of the room, out of their living quarters.



Yuki grabs a small cylindrical object and bursts out of the room.  The bird-like reptilian creature has risen and is heading toward the room when she bursts out of the room, he's visibly surprised.  Though doesn't obviously see her.

At the entrance she spies Liara and Jacob talking through a mostly closed door to someone outside.



Crossbow said:


> Before going any further with the disassembly process, Troyce will attempt to hunt down Drell and ask Drell to wear the workgloves and use them on the doohickey.


The workgloves have already used their charge for today, a different wearer won't be able to use them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "A chair?  Interesting.  Do you often sit when discussing religion?  Please, tell me about this custom."  She nods thoughtfully gazing at Ulysesn."


"Erm not really, it's just the hard floor here and that there are so many, well starting from the top."
He clears his throat and takes a deep breath
"Well you see the gods don't judge by race, they judge actions and worth.
First thing I'll cover are the Gods who represent Law...


The Valiant represents Chivalry and Valor 	in his values
The Holy Mother represents	Home, Industriousness, and Marriage 	
The Speaker of the Word represent Honor, Oaths, and Ethics
The True represents Justice and Truth
The Eternal Lantern represents the Day, Light, Dawn, and the Sun
All of these gods are the cause of all that is lawful and good in our world.

Ulysesn looks at Liara for a moment to see if she's following this

 These gods represent the pure goodness in life
The Raiser 	promotes Fertility, Agriculture, Harvest and Life itself
The Peacemaker promotes Peace and Comfort 	
The Pure One  promotes Love and Harmony 	
The Lord of Silver Linings promotes Mercy, Hope and Healing 	
The Traveler... I'm very sure you could relate to this one.
The Traveler represents Travel and the Stars 	

Ulysesn clears his throat

These gods represent the chaos that can be birthed from goodness
The Guardian Gives Happiness, Liberty, and Freedom
The Raconteur... I'll tell you more about this once I'm finished.
He represents,creates, and enjoys Art, Poetry, Music and Humor 	
The Shimmering One is responsible for Beauty and the many Moons 	
The Great Huntress is one of the hunt favoring Archery, Hunting, and Patience. Perhaps The Great Huntress is where I draw my power from?
The Coddler... there of a cleric I'm traveling with who worships this deity. The Coddler makes sure we have restful Sleep, Dreams, and Aspirations 	

Ulysesn has a look
These gods represent the unyielding order of law that makes up all
The Founder is of Law, Order, and Cities 	
The Mule is of Math, Science, Invention, Reasoning, and Knowledge.
Another favorite of yours I'm sure?

The PowerMaster... is of Medicine, and Strength 	
The Old Man is of War, Power, and Strategy
The Eye Opener is of Wisdom 

These gods favor no side Good nor evil. Law nor chaos. 
The Mother of the Elements is as her name says she is that itself
The Riftmaster is of Magic and it's unlimited potential
The Bear represents Nature
The Landlord is Money, Business, and Greed something in all things
The Fate Scribe... is of Time, Fate, and Prophesy

The gods that are after are of pure Chaos
The Battle Rager 	is of Battle, Chaos, Berserking, and Courage
The Watcher is of Wanderers and Loneliness 
The Storm Lord is of Lightning, Thunder, and Storms 	
The Risk is of Thievery, Gambling and Luck 	
The Laugher embibes in	Passion, Wine

These gods are only of evil and I know little of them, thankfully there are few of them.
The Corrupter spreads Envy, Injustice, and Jealousy
The Overlord spreads Oppression, Slavery  
"I do not know why people practice such things anymore, it is disgusting..."
The Dark One spreads Darkness, Dusk, Night
The Flaymaster spreads Pain, Hurt, Torture, and Cold
The Harvester of Souls 	spreads Death and represents the Underworld
The Locust Lord spreads Famine, Hunger, and Starvation
The Emperor of Scorn 	spreads Bigotry and Hate 
The Seller of Souls encourages Murder and Revenge
The Rotlord spread  Sickness, Epidemics, Disease, Plague, and Vermin 	
The Confuser of Ways spreads Lies, Deceit, and Mischief
The Prince of Terror spreads Nightmares, Fear and is enemy of the Coddler
The Creator of Strife spreads Discord, Misfortune, and Foul Weather 
The Vicelord is of Vice and Sloth."

Ulysesn takes a long breath
"That's all I know about such things, now are you wondering about the other things I mentioned?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Erm not really, it's just the hard floor here and that there are so many, well starting from the top."
> He clears his throat and takes a deep breath
> "Well you see the gods don't judge by race, they judge actions and worth.
> First thing I'll cover are the Gods who represent Law...
> ...



Liara listens attentively while he goes through the list then replies, "'The Valiant' you say, curious?  Can you tell me more about him?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Liara listens attentively while he goes through the list then replies, "'The Valiant' you say, curious?  Can you tell me more about him?"



"Besides that the Valiant is widely practiced here in Emor, not really. The clergy here has been of good aid. I'm not of this country, I'm of Dnalgne, chased out for committing crimes of the greater good, what must be done so everyone lives..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Besides that the Valiant is widely practiced here in Emor, not really. The clergy here has been of good aid. I'm not of this country, I'm of Dnalgne, chased out for committing crimes of the greater good, what must be done so everyone lives..."



"Oh this land is called Emor?  Please, tell me more about that."  The blue woman smiles politely and continues listening attentively.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Oh this land is called Emor?  Please, tell me more about that."  The blue woman smiles politely and continues listening attentively.


 Ulysesn looks at the woman closely for a moment to see if things are as they seem.
Perception: 1d20+24
9+24 = 33
"Well I don't know much besides what I've done here. I've fought a large creature that tried to control my mind here. One of my friends helped me resist it, I nearly killed an ally because of it. But we defeated it in the end. 

Before that many of my allies helped defeat an army of a few hundred with us being outnumbered more than 30 to 1. And after that we went into an underground city, got into a fight that we couldn't win which resulted in my wife saving me and everyone else... It resulted in her death. When she died she destroyed the entire city and turned it to slag in the wake of her fire leaving me alone. I would say potentially saving this world since we are probably it's only chance at not being destroyed, by the many dangers like the living dead to the north. Things that were once dead rising."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the woman closely for a moment to see if things are as they seem.
> Perception: 1d20+24
> 9+24 = 33
> "Well I don't know much besides what I've done. I've fought a large creature that tried to control my mind here. One of my friends helped me resist it, I nearly killed an ally because of it. But we defeated it in the end.



The woman seems utterly focused on you, but otherwise doesn't appear to be abnormal.  Granted you don't really know what's "normal" for blue-skinned women.

"A large mind-controlling creature?  Really?  Tell me more."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2015)

"So much has been said, but we need tales in return, My Lady. Sir Ulysesn here has shared part of his adventures.... would you be so kind on sharing some of yours?" Rylen makes a courtesy to Liara. "Perhaps we can talk over tea?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman seems utterly focused on you, but otherwise doesn't appear to be abnormal.  Granted you don't really know what's "normal" for blue-skinned women.
> 
> "A large mind-controlling creature?  Really?  Tell me more."





soulnova said:


> "So much has been said, but we need tales in return, My Lady. Sir Ulysesn here has shared part of his adventures.... would you be so kind on sharing some of yours?" Rylen makes a courtesy to Liara. "Perhaps we can talk over tea?"


"He is right, I'm afraid my lungs may fall out if only I speak. Our culture is very varied, any appearances you may think strange are not as much as you'd think. At least to one who travels the world."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuki lets off a low, feral growl, charges past the dinosaur creature and through those standing in the doorway.


----------



## kluang (Feb 27, 2015)

"What's going out there Yuki?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 27, 2015)

"Your lungs may fall out?  Is that common amongst your people?  It sounds fascinating, please tell me more."  Liara quips in curiously.

At the same time Yuki charges her way out invisibly, dodging past Garrus, shouldering Jacob out of the way and pushing between Ulysesn and Rylen.

The room explodes into movement.  Jacob quickly shuts the door and there's sounds of a rush of movement from inside, though you can only imagine what they are doing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Your lungs may fall out?  Is that common amongst your people?  It sounds fascinating, please tell me more."  Liara quips in curiously.
> 
> At the same time Yuki charges her way out invisibly, dodging past Garrus, shouldering Jacob out of the way and pushing between Ulysesn and Rylen.
> 
> The room explodes into movement.  Jacob quickly shuts the door and there's sounds of a rush of movement from inside, though you can only imagine what they are doing.


Ulysesn is shoved
"What was that?! They sound awful busy..."


----------



## kluang (Feb 27, 2015)

"...........What?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

Ulysesn waits a few minutes in front of the door then knocks
"Are you all alright? I felt something push me before you closed the door."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuki sprints back to the rest of the group, in the safety of their own common room, "G-guys!  They, they...Gods..." she sounds out of breath for once, she lowers her voice as she speaks, "They had this giant fucking construct, it was huge.  It was bigger than Ironwall and it had these big, huge thingies." she shakes her head, able to be seen by the party again.  "I only had three minutes to go in, and I...I...I think one of them had noticed me." she takes a deep breath, "Lets see..." she takes out the item she stole, dropping the cylinder onto the table in front of Drell and Troyce.  ?I got this in I think it was their storeroom that was guarded by their construct.  But it was sleeping, so I had a chance.? she shakes herself out and changes form into the horned frog creatures, ?I'm going to show you what I saw.  There were two of these things pushing eachother.? she turned into the dinosaur man now, ?And this guy had this staff he was messing with.? she scratches her face, ?Let me tell you, all the weird things I turn into, this is the weirdest so far.? she shakes her head, turning into one of the blue women, ?And there were two of these.  Though I'm kinda disappointed these things on the head don't move like tentacles.? she giggles.  

Then she turns into each of the humans in turn, ?These guys were playing cards.  And there was this one guy that went to talk to Rylen.?  Finally back to her normal form again, ?That's what I saw.? she lays on her back on the floor, ?I bolted out of there, because I felt things were getting a little close.? she closes her eyes.  ?They had mechanical stuff and glowing things scattered across the tables, think I saw glowing from another room too.?


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2015)

Rylen does look surprised as Yuki runs past him. "What!?"  He sighs deeply and shakes his head. "They wont open the door"


Once back, he waves at the group. "I don't think a diplomatic approach will be possible now. Sorry. It was you then, Miss Yuki?"

"Wait... they saw you Yuki?" 

"They at least know she was there. They closed the doors in our faces as soon as she ran past us"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn waits a few minutes in front of the door then knocks
> "Are you all alright? I felt something push me before you closed the door."



There's no response to his knocks and the sounds through the door have quieted.



Captain Obvious said:


> Then she turns into each of the humans in turn, ?These guys were playing cards.  And there was this one guy that went to talk to Rylen.?  Finally back to her normal form again, ?That's what I saw.? she lays on her back on the floor, ?I bolted out of there, because I felt things were getting a little close.? she closes her eyes.  ?They had mechanical stuff and glowing things scattered across the tables, think I saw glowing from another room too.?



"Glowing things," Lantana says suspiciously, "so they do have magic.  I thought they were strange earlier.  We should be careful, if they're so deceptive about their abilities who knows what else they are hiding?"


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 27, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki sprints back to the rest of the group, in the safety of their own common room, "G-guys!  They, they...Gods..." she sounds out of breath for once, she lowers her voice as she speaks, "They had this giant fucking construct, it was huge.  It was bigger than Ironwall and it had these big, huge thingies." she [...] takes out the item she stole, dropping the cylinder onto the table in front of Drell and Troyce.  ?I got this in I think it was their storeroom that was guarded by their construct.  But it was sleeping, so I had a chance.? she shakes herself out and [...] closes her eyes.  ?They had mechanical stuff and glowing things scattered across the tables, think I saw glowing from another room too.?



"Nice work, Yuki", Troyce says as he scopes out the cylinder hoping to determine if the cylinder is even a "device" of any sort until he's given his gloves back.

Perception: 1d20 +18
8+18=26


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2015)

"I guess we only have one other option..." Tassara will *scry on Joker* too see what they are up to.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Rylen does look surprised as Yuki runs past him. "What!?"  He sighs deeply and shakes his head. "They wont open the door"
> 
> 
> Once back, he waves at the group. "I don't think a diplomatic approach will be possible now. Sorry. It was you then, Miss Yuki?"
> ...


"Well, I did shoulder someone out of the way..." She coughs sheepishly, "But no, they did not see me, I was invisible until I was out of sight running back here."



WorkingMoogle said:


> "Glowing things," Lantana says suspiciously, "so they do have magic.  I thought they were strange earlier.  We should be careful, if they're so deceptive about their abilities who knows what else they are hiding?"


"Could be anything really, there were two more rooms I couldn't scout out, my invisibility was running low, I didn't want to chance it."



Crossbow said:


> "Nice work, Yuki", Troyce says as he scopes out the cylinder hoping to determine if the cylinder is even a "device" of any sort until he's given his gloves back.
> 
> Perception: 1d20 +18
> 8+18=26


"Thanks Troyce.  I hope it'll be of some worth, I just grabbed the first thing I could toss in my bag." she runs a hand through her hair before dropping the arm down again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> There's no response to his knocks and the sounds through the door have quieted.


Ulysesn watches Rylen leave
"Not going to answer a knock huh?"
Ulysesn walks away and simply hides somewhere nearby keeping on eye on the door, having plenty of time to burn due to the little sleep he needs.
Stealth: 1d20+22
17+22 = 39
Perception: 1d20+24
8+24 = 32

If he doesn't see anyone come out within a 3 hour period he'll knock again.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well, I did shoulder someone out of the way..." She coughs sheepishly, "But no, they did not see me, I was invisible until I was out of sight running back here."





> At the same time Yuki *charges her way out invisibly*, dodging past Garrus, shouldering Jacob out of the way and pushing between Ulysesn and Rylen.



"You weren't invisible when running out of there, Miss Yuki. I could not make details of who it was because you were going so fast... but you could be seen." Rylen clears up.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 27, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "Nice work, Yuki", Troyce says as he scopes out the cylinder hoping to determine if the cylinder is even a "device" of any sort until he's given his gloves back.
> 
> Perception: 1d20 +18
> 8+18=26



The device is cylindrical and about as long as a hand.  One end is noched looks it might turn, there's also a button on it.



soulnova said:


> "I guess we only have one other option..." Tassara will *scry on Joker* too see what they are up to.


Joker is in a small room with EDI, Liara, Garrus, a tattooed woman ((jack.jpg)), a strange, vaguely insectoid creature ((javik.jpg)), a heavily robed woman who's face is covered ((tali.jpg)), and a human woman ((miranda.jpg)).  They're arguing about the apparent break-in and the significance of the invisible person.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Could be anything really, there were two more rooms I couldn't scout out, my invisibility was running low, I didn't want to chance it."


Lantana frowns, "we should be ready for anything.  Foolish to even consider what they said, a ship that sails the stars -- without magic mind you.  And somehow they ended up here and oh won't we please surrender so they can get home?  Con artists, all of them.  They are probably illusionists or some other sort of mages trying to play us."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Joker is in a small room with EDI, Liara, Garrus, a tattooed woman ((jack.jpg)), a strange, vaguely insectoid creature ((javik.jpg)), a heavily robed woman who's face is covered ((tali.jpg)), and a human woman ((miranda.jpg)).  They're arguing about the apparent break-in and the significance of the invisible person.




"Well, it seems they know we have invisibility capabilities"  Tassara informs the party and will stay listening to their conversation for as long as possible. Can Hayao use his lifesense through the image?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 27, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Well, it seems they know we have invisibility capabilities"  Tassara informs the party and will stay listening to their conversation for as long as possible. Can Hayao use his lifesense through the image?



I'll give him the same 5%/level as the detect spells.  So 50% chance?

*dice clatter*

Which fails.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2015)

Kaylee will divinate on what might happen to the N7 group in general.  Though not with the competition.  She will do that one later.  Then she will think hard on what has been seen and explained.

Has she seen/heard of anything like this before?
Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+14:
20,+14
Total:34


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2015)

For as long as the scrying last, Tassara looks closely for any indication of their abilities and hears everything they say.

Perception 1d20+26=43


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Drell hands the gloves back to Troyce and approaches Ironwall, who she gives 3,000 gp to facilitate the construction of two pairs of Engineer's Gloves.

"If they truly have a construct of that size, it's imperative we get rid of it before the match. I would suggest teleporting in and plane shifting it while they sleep, although we'd need to coordinate divinations to know when we'd have an opportunity to do so."

When the first pair of gloves are ready, she picks up the device Yuki stole and uses the gloves on it. "Let's see what you've brought us, Yuki."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn watches Rylen leave
> "Not going to answer a knock huh?"
> Ulysesn walks away and simply hides somewhere nearby keeping on eye on the door, having plenty of time to burn due to the little sleep he needs.
> Stealth: 1d20+22
> ...



"Well this is boring. Lets go back."
Ulysesn makes his way back to group as Drell uses the gloves on the device.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2015)

Tassara warns Drell. "I don't think that would be a good idea... It would be outright cheating and if caught we might loose our only chance to get out of this"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara warns Drell. "I don't think that would be a good idea... It would be outright cheating and if caught we might loose our only chance to get out of this"



"Drell should look at it then we should give it back without letting them know it was Yuki. Have a guard deliver it to them saying we found one of there things misplaced? Something to that effect?"


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 27, 2015)

"Not to mention we would be able to analyse it if it's banished to who-knows-where" Troyce adds as he slips his gloves back on.

He will see what kind of figurative damage he can do about the stolen thing while Drell's gloves are being made

Knowledge (Eng.): 1d20+28
17+28=45

He will also try to take apart the gifted thing without damaging the core components.

Disable Device: 1d20+28
1+28=29


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2015)

"Didn't they mention they needed to get back to someone?"  Kaylee scowls then leaves the room.  After talking quickly to Yuki about where they were, the druid walks to their barracks area.  "Yeah this is going to go over well."  Clearing her throat she knocks on the door.  

If they answer she will tell them.  "I want to speak to you about your friend Shepard."

If they don't answer she will knock again and call through the door.  "I would like to speak to you about your friend Shepard.  Could someone come outside?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

Ulysesn has Ironwall make 10 tree tokens for him
-2000 gp(278gp left)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 27, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee will divinate on what might happen to the N7 group in general.  Though not with the competition.  She will do that one later.  Then she will think hard on what has been seen and explained.
> 
> Has she seen/heard of anything like this before?
> Foggy Memories:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Divination_ 




_Without help they die alone._





*Spoiler*: _Memory_ 




((Sure you nat-20 here so I can't just say "no you've never heard of anything like this.  ))

Looking at the strange creatures gives you an impossibly deep sense of vertigo, as if looking out over an expanse.  A vast dark void lit up by tiny pinpricks of multicolored light.  And as you look at it it changes and pulsates, full of life.  But like other vertigo it causes a twisting in your stomach that makes you want to look away.






soulnova said:


> For as long as the scrying last, Tassara looks closely for any indication of their abilities and hears everything they say.
> 
> Perception 1d20+26=43


They discuss the party's battle in the previous round and the implications of the illusions and invisibility used there.  They discuss various devices or magics (Tassara isn't sure) that might counter it but the whole discussion feels very unsettled by the time the scrying ends.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell hands the gloves back to Troyce and approaches Ironwall, who she gives 3,000 gp to facilitate the construction of two pairs of Engineer's Gloves.


((Heh, are they really that cheap?  Oops, I just broke the hell out of that purchase  ))

Sure, Ironwall fashions another two pairs again seemingly producing them out of nothing instantly.




Nicodemus said:


> When the first pair of gloves are ready, she picks up the device Yuki stole and uses the gloves on it. "Let's see what you've brought us, Yuki."


Touching the device gives Drell a much simplified burst of knowledge, the button is a simple physical lock that when depressed allows the top to twist, twisting the top ignites a chemical fuse.  It imparts no particular alchemical knowledge to Drell but she can surmise that it contains some sort of alchemical mixture, though it feels to be solid rather than liquid based on the feel of the device.



Crossbow said:


> He will also try to take apart the gifted thing without damaging the core components.
> 
> Disable Device: 1d20+28
> 1+28=29


Looking at the stolen device tells Troyce nothing in particular, he'd have to try disassembling it to figure out what it does (or listen to Drell now that she knows).

Okay, Troyce takes apart the device as carefully as he can, giving him the circuitry, a collection of various wires, the case, and finding the small screen that displayed things while it was connected and another small bit that he believes _makes sound_ when connected.



Kuno said:


> "Didn't they mention they needed to get back to someone?"  Kaylee scowls then leaves the room.  After talking quickly to Yuki about where they were, the druid walks to their barracks area.  "Yeah this is going to go over well."  Clearing her throat she knocks on the door.
> 
> If they answer she will tell them.  "I want to speak to you about your friend Shepard."
> 
> If they don't answer she will knock again and call through the door.  "I would like to speak to you about your friend Shepard.  Could someone come outside?"


There's no response to the knocking or shouts though she thinks she can hear people inside.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

Ulysesn just kinda wonders what to do.


> They discuss the party's battle in the previous round and the implications of the illusions and invisibility used there. They discuss various devices or magics (Tassara isn't sure) that might counter it but the whole discussion feels very unsettled by the time the scrying ends.


"Scry on them again?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2015)

"I never scryed them before" Tassara tells Ulysesn. "They are aware of illusion spells and invisibility and are trying to find a way to counter them. I'm not sure how effective their tactics are, but they wont be surprised by them anymore" there is a hint of regret on her voice. 

*She will tell Drell what she heard... perhaps she can make more sense of it all. *


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2015)

Shrugging Kaylee backs away from the door.  "Guess you don't want help finding out about your friend."  With that she turns away and wanders off, looking to have a few things made.


((Will have a list later.))


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2015)

Annie places 15k on team Dreamwalker. Then she goes to the barracks to start researching a few new spells, since she leveled up from the last encounter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Drell relays what he learned from the gloves to Troyce. "It seems to produce flame, but for what purpose...if this was in the same room as the metal construct, perhaps they use it to assist in forging?" Once Troyce disassembles the device, she isolates the chemical compound and analyzes it. 

Roll: Craft (Alchemy) (1d20)+43:
16,+43
Total:59

Before she does that however, she takes the second pair of gloves and uses them on the  device Joker gave Troyce earlier.



soulnova said:


> *She will tell Drell what she heard... perhaps she can make more sense of it all. *



"Illusions and invisibility are our biggest advantage, we have to assume they're still intact. Scry on them again tomorrow, see if they've learned anything - until then, assume they haven't. We'll burn that bridge if we come to it." 

She relays her plan ((outlined in OOC)) to the rest of the group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2015)

"Well shit," she shakes her head at what Rylen says, and just stays quiet until Drell begins speaking about the construct, "We also don't know the purpose of the construct, which...I dunno...it seemed like a destruction-type." she stays on the floor, speaking from down there, then listening to Drell's plan, "I guess that sounds good.  I can adapt my movement with what they do.  You know how agile I am and I gotta have quick eyes if I'm moving that fast." she crosses her arms and puts one leg over the bent knee of the other.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well shit," she shakes her head at what Rylen says, and just stays quiet until Drell begins speaking about the construct, "We also don't know the purpose of the construct, which...I dunno...it seemed like a destruction-type." she stays on the floor, speaking from down there, then listening to Drell's plan, "I guess that sounds good.  I can adapt my movement with what they do.  You know how agile I am and I gotta have quick eyes if I'm moving that fast." she crosses her arms and puts one leg over the bent knee of the other.



Ulysesn turns to Yuki
"There is a spell called Rhino's Rush, that may help you when you charge..."
Ulysesn stares at the ion stone going around his head.
"I could let you borrow this so you can use it in battle."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2015)

"Nah, I'm good, keep your stone." she nods, "It'll be fine, I'm sure of it, and if it isn't...well, that's what the gods see fit for me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

"Alright then, your funeral as they say."
Ulysesn makes sure to keep distance from Drell due to experiences the entire conversation and after


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2015)

"That's exactly what I was saying." Yuki smirks, closing her eyes again, "Wouldn't be the first time I died, but I'm not planning on it.  I've come to not fearing death anymore, it doesn't scare me in the least...Nothing does anymore."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "That's exactly what I was saying." Yuki smirks, closing her eyes again, "Wouldn't be the first time I died, but I'm not planning on it.  I've come to not fearing death anymore, it doesn't scare me in the least...Nothing does anymore."



Ulysesn just kinda smiles at Yuki and continues to keep a wary eye on Drell.


----------



## kluang (Feb 28, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "That's exactly what I was saying." Yuki smirks, closing her eyes again, "Wouldn't be the first time I died, but I'm not planning on it.  I've come to not fearing death anymore, it doesn't scare me in the least...Nothing does anymore."



"You need fear Yuki. Being fearless is no different then being stupid. Fear is what keeps you checking your gear and upgrade your equipment. But don't let fear rule you. Use it like a watchdog, it will bark when something happen, so you can evaluate your situation."

Zozaria takes a deep breath and lean against the wall. "When I face the giant orc, I learn something.I learned that courage was not the absence of fear, but the triumph over it. The brave man is not he who does not feel afraid, but he who conquers that fear."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 28, 2015)

"Wise words Zozo, but fear..." She laughs quietly to herself, "Fear is what crippled me before, of owlbears and wolves.  But I am not that stupid, I continue to check my supplies, for necessity, not fear that something went wrong." She lets out a quiet breath, "Your battle with the big orc was a brave thing.  You conquered fear, and you brought him down.  Myself...my bravery comes from my companions, my friends.  I'm fearless because I don't have anything to lose.  If I die, it will be to make sure the others have a chance to keep going...Like Makenna.  I'm not arguing with you Zozo, but we just see fear a little differently.  Fear breaks me of being who I am." She laughs again, letting her arms fall placing them on her stomach.  "But fear strengthens you, strengthens most."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2015)

The night passes uneventfully and soon it's the morning of the second day of Round 1 matches (the group doesn't fight today).  Tomorrow will be the confrontation with N7.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2015)

After waking and doing her morning bathing and such, Kaylee will seek out *Tassara*.  When she finds her she will talk to her about the divination.  "I divinated on those people we met yesterday.  Not about the match but just about them."  She sighs and shakes her head.  "It said 'With out help they will die.'"  She scowls then.  "Yet if they won't allow our help..."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2015)

Duncan highlights the bridge burning plan and the invisible flying team (sounds awesome XD)

"What de ye guys think?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The night passes uneventfully and soon it's the morning of the second day of Round 1 matches (the group doesn't fight today).  Tomorrow will be the confrontation with N7.



Ulysesn meditates and prepares spells

*Spoiler*: __ 



Impeding Stones
Gravitybow
hawkeye
level 2
Primal instinct
Mire of Stone and Earth
Analyze Ancestry



Ulysesn stores Mire of Stone and Earth and impeding stones into his ion stone.
"I'll be trying to talk to them again today... I hope Yuki didn't break what little trust they had."
Ulysesn walks back to their room and knocks
"I wish to talk to Liara again. Show her a ritual."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Okay, Troyce takes apart the device as carefully as he can, giving him the circuitry, a collection of various wires, the case, and finding the small screen that displayed things while it was connected and another small bit that he believes _makes sound_ when connected.



Troyce presents the circuitry to Ironwall to see if he can analysereplicate it, then reassembles the device to the best of his memory whenever he can.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell relays what he learned from the gloves to Troyce. "It seems to produce flame, but for what purpose...if this was in the same room as the metal construct, perhaps they use it to assist in forging?" Once Troyce disassembles the device, she isolates the chemical compound and analyzes it.



...I _guess _Troyce will also disassembling the burntube.

Disable Device: 1d20+28
12+28=48


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2015)

During last night, Tassara made use of her Mitre to ask some questions.

-Is commander Shepard of the N7 still alive?
-(if Yes) Can I contact him through Dreamstate?
-Is Hojo still wounded?

-*still thinking the rest of the questions* Any suggestions??


----------



## kluang (Feb 28, 2015)

Zozaria rest and prepares his spells for the day

Dancing Lights
Read Magic
Detect Magic
Arcane Mark
Wave Shield
Mirror Strike


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Before she does that however, she takes the second pair of gloves and uses them on the  device Joker gave Troyce earlier.


Since it's disassembled it does very little 

He can tell with the gloves that the circuit board is an unusual device.  One of the black bits on it seems to hold a phenomenal amount of very specific magnetic signals.  The device expects electricity to come in on one set of pins, it's processed through the storage bit, transformed into a pattern of charges, and travels out through another set of pins.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll be trying to talk to them again today... I hope Yuki didn't break what little trust they had."
> Ulysesn walks back to their room and knocks
> "I wish to talk to Liara again. Show her a ritual."



The door is opened by a very suspicious looking Jacob.  He's dressed similarly to the day before however has a pair of heavily tinted glasses on.  "Well, points for stubbornness.  Liara is indisposed at the moment though, is there a message I could leave for her?"



Crossbow said:


> Troyce presents the circuitry to Ironwall to see if he can analysereplicate it, then reassembles the device to the best of his memory whenever he can.


Ironwall isn't able to identify the device or the material off-hand but he spirits it away for study.



Crossbow said:


> ...I _guess _Troyce will also disassembling the burntube.


Troyce works carefully with the device, it's subtly complex to get into it but as his work gets going it quickly becomes easier.  He's soon left with the hollow canister, the mechanical trigger, and two different chemical compounds.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell relays what he learned from the gloves to Troyce. "It  seems to produce flame, but for what purpose...if this was in the same  room as the metal construct, perhaps they use it to assist in forging?" Once Troyce disassembles the device, she isolates the chemical compound and analyzes it.


The smaller of the two compunds Drell recognizes quickly as not unlike the compound that makes up the active part of a tindertwig.  The exact mix would take time to reproduce but he's reasonably familiar with it.

The larger compound is unlike anything he's worked with before, it has a vaguely clay-like texture but it will take a significant amount of study to figure out (ie if this is what Drell's going to spend his day working on he might know more at the end of it).



soulnova said:


> During last night, Tassara made use of her Mitre to ask some questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

> The door is opened by a very suspicious looking Jacob. He's dressed similarly to the day before however has a pair of heavily tinted glasses on. "Well, points for stubbornness. Liara is indisposed at the moment though, is there a message I could leave for her?"


"Ah, well thanks for at least answering the door... 
I want to go on a date to the local museum in this city with her. 
You could direct her to our groups room once she has the time maybe?"
diplomacy: 1d20+23
12+23 = 35


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, well thanks for at least answering the door...
> I want to go on a date to the local museum in this city with her.
> You could direct her to our groups room once she has the time maybe?"



"I'll pass along the message."  He seems honest but his face is rather hard to read.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'll pass along the message."  He seems honest but his face is rather hard to read.



"Okay thanks, I'll hold you to your word Mr... 
What was your name again? Mine is Ulysesn Rens'hka. 
Rather rude of me to ask for a date with a lady without leaving my name isn't it? Always have bad luck with women..."
Ulysesn rubs the back of his head looking at the ground


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay thanks, I'll hold you to your word Mr...
> What was your name again? Mine is Ulysesn Rens'hka.
> Rather rude of me to ask for a date with a lady without leaving my name isn't it? Always have bad luck with women..."
> Ulysesn rubs the back of his head looking at the ground



"Yup, I'm sure," Jacob says dismissively.  "I'll pass on your message to Liara when she returns Ulysesn."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Yup, I'm sure," Jacob says dismissively.  "I'll pass on your message to Liara when she returns Ulysesn."



"Alright, bye then." Ulysesn waves awkwardly while leaving

Ulysesn walks back to the party's room, provided he can tell only the party is there he speaks."The one from yesterday suddenly started wearing glasses when he answers the door now."
Ulysesn looks at Yuki when saying this
"I'll be trying to find out more today, but it seems invisibility and illusions may be out if that's their solution to it."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

- Can the N7 team see us invisible?
- Are they susceptible to illusions and enchantments?
- Could their attacks kill us in one hit usually? (for that I mean.... do their weapons do more than 100 damage (non-crit) on a single hit?)
-Do they have ways to dispel our magics? (wall of force, black tentacles)


(2 questions left)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

Kuno said:


> After waking and doing her morning bathing and such, Kaylee will seek out *Tassara*.  When she finds her she will talk to her about the divination.  "I divinated on those people we met yesterday.  Not about the match but just about them."  She sighs and shakes her head.  "It said 'With out help they will die.'"  She scowls then.  "Yet if they won't allow our help..."



((sorry ))

Tassara shakes her head. "I really don't know how could they be in danger. They seem capable, but ... what kind of help would they need anyway? Kaylee... I'm asking above with Commune, do you want to ask anything else? I have 2 questions left"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

((Gah these are all a @$#$ to answer.  I was half tempted to say "unclear" to all of them.))


soulnova said:


> - Can the N7 team see us invisible?


No.



soulnova said:


> - Are they susceptible to illusions and enchantments?


Yes.



soulnova said:


> - Could their attacks kill us in one hit usually?


No.



soulnova said:


> -Do they have ways to dispel our magics?


Yes.

(( 2 left? ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

"Tassara can you ask if Liara is going to take me up on that date to the museum? You know so I don't waste my time waiting."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tassara can you ask if Liara is going to take me up on that date to the museum? You know so I don't waste my time waiting."



Tassara blinks, stares at Ulysesn for several long seconds and dead beat says "No"

"We have a problem" she calls out to the rest of the group "It seems they have a way to dispel our magic" she warns all of them. 


-Are they *aware* they can dispel our magic?
-Is the big construct they have impervious to magical damage?


(I think that's it)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara blinks, stares at Ulysesn for several long seconds and dead beat says "No"
> 
> "We have a problem" she calls out to the rest of the group "It seems they have a way to dispel our magic" she warns all of them.
> 
> ...



"Aw no fun. You know I hope they aren't listening in on us."
Ulysesn looks around the room carefully for any small thing.
Perception: 1d20+24
18+24 = 42


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> -Are they *aware* they can dispel our magic?


No.  ((This is another arguably deceptive answer))



soulnova said:


> -Is the big construct they have impervious to magical damage?


No.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

Tassara sighs and makes a bow. "I'm grateful for these answers" she thanks the powers that be about the information. 

"Well... as I mentioned, they can dispel our magic. They don't seem to know that but we can't risk they figuring out by accident. We need to slow them down...."


Tassara will buy 2 scrolls of Antitech Field (druid 6) =4550 gp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

"So Lantanna are you nervous about the fight?"
Ulysesn decides to wait for Liara by chatting Lantanna up


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> ((sorry ))
> 
> Tassara shakes her head. "I really don't know how could they be in danger. They seem capable, but ... what kind of help would they need anyway? Kaylee... I'm asking above with Commune, do you want to ask anything else? I have 2 questions left"


"I'm sorry Tassy.  I don't know, that is all the divination told me."  Kaylee shakes her head in response to the other question.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So Lantanna are you nervous about the fight?"
> Ulysesn decides to wait for Liara by chatting Lantanna up



She shifts fanning herself slightly.  "I'm not sure," she says slowly.  "I'm always nervous fighting, not that I don't have confidence in you all of course!"  She smiles before continuing, "but our opponents are very strange this time, I'm not sure what to make of that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She shifts fanning herself slightly.  "I'm not sure," she says slowly.  "I'm always nervous fighting, not that I don't have confidence in you all of course!"  She smiles before continuing, "but our opponents are very strange this time, I'm not sure what to make of that."



"I don't know, they probably won't do as well as they think. Maybe they'll talk to us better after we beat them?"
Ulysesn smirks


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't know, they probably won't do as well as they think. Maybe they'll talk to us better after we beat them?"
> Ulysesn smirks



"Maybe," Lantana says cautiously.  "Granted I don't know that there will be much left of them after the fight, assuming we win."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Maybe," Lantana says cautiously.  "Granted I don't know that there will be much left of them after the fight, assuming we win."



"Quick question, do you mind me casting a spell on you later? It'll require me touching you for 24 hours, but it should tell me of your ancestry."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Quick question, do you mind me casting a spell on you later? It'll require me touching you for 24 hours, but it should tell me of your ancestry."



Lantana doubletakes, "well, that sounds useful, I'm not sure that's something we should be doing right before a fight though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana doubletakes, "well, that sounds useful, I'm not sure that's something we should be doing right before a fight though."



Ulysesn laughs at the double take
"I have to wonder for what reasons you did that. I could easily continue it as you sleep, I could sleep before the match begins for 2 hours, if you wished."
Diplomacy: 1d20+23
18+23 = 41
Ulysesn looks at Kaylee
"Perhaps it'd be the most useful being used on you hmm? Though I'm afraid I'd lose my mind if I did even if I experienced something like it before at the *well of souls* like most of us."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuki picks Kaylee up by the waist, staring at Ulysesn wordlessly for what seems like an awkward thirty seconds, then strides away, carrying the little druid.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn laughs at the double take
> "I have to wonder for what reasons you did that. I could easily continue it as you sleep, I could sleep before the match begins for 2 hours, if you wished."



Lantana coughs politely, "I'm sure we all have better things to work on right now.  Maybe after the battles are done and we have secured our freedom?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana coughs politely, "I'm sure we all have better things to work on right now.  Maybe after the battles are done and we have secured our freedom?"



Ulysesn giggles
"I'm simply teasing. We'll have plenty of time for it later."
Ulysesn stares at Nissa.
"Want to pull some pranks on the other team?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2015)

After Yuki starts to carry Kaylee away she dangles loosely.  "Um...no thanks..."  She calls to Ulysesn and continues on with Yuki.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn giggles
> "I'm simply teasing. We'll have plenty of time for it later."
> Ulysesn stares at Nissa.
> "Want to pull some pranks on the other team?"



"I was going to work on some scrolls, but that sounds more fun!"  Nissa perks up, "what did you have in mind?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I was going to work on some scrolls, but that sounds more fun!"  Nissa perks up, "what did you have in mind?"



"Heh, you can do both plenty of time. I was thinking of testing how well they can detect illusions and invisibility. Harmless pranks, nothing that should hurt anyone. Make us both invisible, I got an idea for an illusion. I'll knock on the door while we are invisible and you'll leave an illusion of me right after in front of the door. Mean while we will be hiding in plain sight near the door by standing still staying silent. Maybe use ventriloquism? We'll see how they react."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

Max will buy 2 blur scrolls = 200 gp


----------



## kluang (Mar 1, 2015)

"Ironwall,  how much the cost for adding +1 armor and haste on my boot?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Heh, you can do both plenty of time. I was thinking of testing how well they can detect illusions and invisibility. Harmless pranks, nothing that should hurt anyone. Make us both invisible, I got an idea for an illusion. I'll knock on the door while we are invisible and you'll leave an illusion of me right after in front of the door. Mean while we will be hiding in plain sight near the door by standing still staying silent. Maybe use ventriloquism? We'll see how they react."



The pair head off to where the N7 group is staying.  Nissa casts Improved invisibility on both of them and then casts a major image of Ulysesn.  Ulysesn knocks on the door and steps back next to the illusion.

After a moment Jacob answers the door again, "back again?  I told you I'd pass along your message to Liara as soon as she is available."

"Oh, I just wanted to check and see," Illusion-Ulysesn replies.

Jacob seems a little confused at the response and gives a slight frown  Raising his left hand a glowing orange rectangle appears in the air and he starts poking at it, turning and calling back, "EDI, can you come out here a moment, something's odd here."  He spares a glance at Illusion-Ulysesn, "don't mind me I'm just checking some odd readings."



kluang said:


> "Ironwall,  how much the cost for adding +1 armor and haste on my boot?



"Boots of enhanced temporal positioning can be crafted with 6000gp of raw materials."

((Boots of Speed provide haste up to 10 rounds a day (don't have to be 10 rounds in a row), you can't add armor to boots.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pair head off to where the N7 group is staying.  Nissa casts Improved invisibility on both of them and then casts a major image of Ulysesn.  Ulysesn knocks on the door and steps back next to the illusion.
> 
> After a moment Jacob answers the door again, "back again?  I told you I'd pass along your message to Liara as soon as she is available."
> 
> ...



Ulysesn prods Nissa where she is as if to say cancel it.
If by illusion explosion or just vanishing he doesn't much care.
He pulls her hand very softly as he moves away
"Lets go!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn prods Nissa where she is as if to say cancel it.
> If by illusion explosion or just vanishing he doesn't much care.
> He pulls her hand very softly as he moves away
> "Lets go!"



EDI emerges from one of the rooms as Nissa drops the illusion then the pair trots away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> EDI emerges from one of the rooms as Nissa drops the illusion then the pair trots away.


Ulysesn goes back to the room where Tassara and the rest of the group is with Nissa. Ulysesn blushes a bit for doing something impulsive
"Hey, sorry I messed with them a bit. My curiosity got a hold of me. They can't detect illusions and invisibility from before I did this, but now I'm not sure heh... Perhaps you should scry on them, sometime today. *coughs*"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

Tassara places her hand on Ulysesn's shoulder. She looks at him hard...  

*"I can't scry them*. I don't have the spell prepared today. And not tomorrow either. I already have made up the list for the fight"

"Yuki already made them aware of invisibility... You just made them aware of Illusions" she closes her eyes "I pray you just didn't made it harder for all of us."

She opens her eyes. "You won't go anywhere near them unless it is already planned over."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She opens her eyes. "You won't go anywhere near them unless it is already planned over."



Ulysesn looks at Nissa then Tassara
"Suggest something for us to kill time with? Only needing at least 2 hours of sleep a day tends to give you a lot of time to kill..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

"That doesn't mean you can't sleep your full 8 hours. I do. Every day. The 2 hour thing is for emergencies Ulysesn, and you know it" the cleric says with concern. 


"What you can do is train... that's what I did for a week before our first fight... I'm sure you can manage to do that for a day"

Tassara looks tired and really worried. "Please Ulysesn"

"Why don't you write a book?" Max suggests from behind. "Write your life's story... that should keep you busy for a day at least"


"That's a good idea..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2015)

Tassara will give Max money to buy a chronicler kit  and a set of pastel color sticks. (50gp?)

One chronicler kit she will give to Ulysesn. "Here. No excuses now..."
 



> This bundle contains a map case, two vials of ink, two inkpens, 10 sheets of paper, two blank journals, a pound of fine powder for drying ink, and a 20-foot measuring cord




Then she will go out to look for Yuki to give her another journal and a set of pastels. "She will have colors now. I'm sure she will love that" Max chuckles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will give Max money to buy a chronicler kit  and a set of pastel color sticks. (50gp?)
> 
> One chronicler kit she will give to Ulysesn. "Here. No excuses now..."



"Alright... from the beginning I guess."
Ulysesn starts writing.


----------



## kluang (Mar 2, 2015)

> "Boots of enhanced temporal positioning can be crafted with 6000gp of raw materials."



"6000 it is." and Zozaria gives the amount to Ironwall.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2015)

Tassara goes with Ironwall. "Ironwall... Rod of Enlarge Metamagic. I believe it should be.... 5,500, right?" she will give him the money.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 2, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara goes with Ironwall. "Ironwall... Rod of Enlarge Metamagic. I believe it should be.... 5,500, right?" she will give him the money.



"This one is unable to process this request.  This one is unable to craft devices for raw storage or manipulation of extraplanar energies."

((Ironwall doesn't have 'craft rod'))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2015)

Then she will go and buy one in the market. Does she, by any chance, sees Liara outside?

Percpetion 1d20+26=45


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2015)

((I've reset the Roll20 Site, I'll be adding prep for the NPCs after this post if you'd like an example.))

The day passes uneventfully (If you still have stuff to do there you can but once the actual match starts that's the end of flashback), and before long it's the next morning and time for the match.

The arena's configuration is shifted dramatically for their planned event, the two fortresses staring off against one another.  Both groups are introduced and allowed to enter as the arena master regales the audience with tales of their previous matches.

Inside the arena they're given ten minutes to prepare, audible countdowns broadcast periodically to keep the countdown time known.

Please post your actions for before the match and during the 10 minutes of prep.  You can't leave the "fortress" (physically or by spell) during this time but are free to do whatever you can to prepare your side.

((As I mentioned I'll post NPCs examples following this))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2015)

Ironwall Actions:

Before Entering:
Program Feat: Learn Pointblank Shot from Ulysesn (Duration 1000 rounds)
Program Feat: Learn Precise Shot from Ulysesn (Duration 1000 rounds)
Program Feat: Learn Rapid Shot from Ulysesn (Duration 1000 rounds)
Program Feat: Learn Clustered Shot from Ulysesn (Duration 1000 rounds)
Flame Arrow: 50 bolts (Duration 1000 rounds)
Flame Arrow: 50 bolts (Ulysesn) (Duration 1000 rounds)
Keen Edge: 50 bolts (Duration 1000 rounds)
Air Walk: Self (Duration 1000 rounds)
Air Walk: (Yuki) (Duration 1000 rounds)
Air Walk: (Lantana) (Duration 1000 rounds)

During prep:
Alarm: In each statue room, duration 20 hours.
Stone Shape: *Pick Target
*N-4 rounds: Shield (Duration 100 rounds)
N-3 rounds: Magnify Vision (Duration 10 rounds)
N-2 rounds: Flame Bolt: 5 bolts (Duration 10 rounds)
N-1 rounds: Flame Bolt: 5 bolts (Duration 10 rounds)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2015)

Nissa Actions:

Before Entering:
- Shield Other (Fluffykins/Nissa)
- Endure Elements Self
- Floating Disk
- Escaping Ward
- Unseen Servant
- Mage Armor (self)
- Mage Armor (Ulysesn)
- Mage Armor(Yuki)
- Mage Armor (Troyce)
- Mage Armor *Pick Target
*- Mage Armor *Pick Target
*- Mage Armor *Pick Target*

During Prep:
N-14: Stoneskin, Communal (Everyone willing to pony up 100gp)
N-13: Blur (Self)
N-12: Blur (Yuki)
N-11: Blur (Hayao)
N-10: Blur (Zozaria)
N-9: Blur (Duncan)
N-8: Mirror Image (self)
N-7: Greater Invisibility (Ulysesn)
N-6: Greater Invisibility (Yuki)
N-5: Greater Invisibility (Hayao)
N-4: Greater Invisibility (Tassara)
N-3: Greater Invisibility (Troyce)
N-2: Fire Shield (self)
N-1: Haste (everyone)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2015)

Drell spent a total of 5,775 gp for 2 antitech field scrolls, 1 cloudkill scroll, and a casting of communal stoneskin. She added the cloudkill spell to her spellbook. 

She has Annie bet her remaining money (16488.95 gp) on the Dreamwalkers, with the same 10% split as last time. 


*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 8)
-Mage Armor (3 4)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Anticipate Peril (5 4)

-Enlarge Person (4)
-Shield (6 5)

2nd Level - (10 9)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (5 4)

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Fly (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (8 7)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (5)
-Communal Protection from Energy (2)

-Greater Invisibility (6[/] 5)

5th Level - (6 5)
-Overland Flight (1)
-Cloudkill (4)
-Wall of Stone (5)
-Icy Prison (4)







> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +21, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 90 (fly)
> *AC* 39, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 27, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +18, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+5(M) +23/+17 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+16 (5d6+20)
> ...



Drell Buffs (factored in above):

-Overland Flight
-Heroism (+2 to attack rolls, saves, skill checks)
-Haste (+1 to attack rolls, ac, reflex save, +30 ft speed)
-Greater Invisibility  
-Mage Armor (+3 AC)
-Barkskin (+4 AC)
-Shield (+4 AC)
Anticipate Peril (+5 Initiative)
-See Invisibility


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2015)

Prepped spells

*Spoiler*: __ 




Level 1
Impeding stones
Gravitybow
hawkeye
Level 2
Primal instinct
Windwall
mistsight



Ulysesn casts Primal instinct on himself  10 mins before the match begins.
(+4 ini) as well as drinking an all night. 
He'll be having Nissa cast stoneskin on him from the communal (DR 10/ada)

Using scrolls
He'll have Nissa cast Protection from Arrows Communal on everyone.(DR10/ranged) 
He'll have Nissa cast Cat’s Grace on *Kaylee*, if she declines it'll be on Nissa herself.(+4 dex)
Nissa casts *ray deflection* on herself.
He'll have Nissa cast Owl's wisdom on *Tassara*
He'll ask* Drell *to cast Communal Protection from Energy on everyone fire(20)
He'll have Nissa cast Protection from Energy on herself for whatever element she chooses, Endure Elements as well.
He'll have give a scroll of sheltered vitality to Tassara to use it however she wishes.
He'll have Nissa cast True seeing on Ulysesn.
scrolls done.


He'll have Nissa cast Mage armor on Ulysesn.(+3 AC)
He'll ask Nissa to cast greater invis on him.
He'll ask Ironwall to cast flame arrow on 50 of his bolts he'll be using. (+1d6 fire dmg)



Then Gravity bow,hawkeye,Mistsight,drinking a blur potion about 36 seconds before the match begins on himself.
He'll be taking position in the rafters and raging right before the match begins.(+4 dex)

During all of this Ulysesn will put two tree tokens down to guard the top and bottom statues* after* everyone is done prepping them however to leave a final barrier Nissa can hide with Illusions. He'll give 1 tree tokens to Nissa. He'll give 3 tokens to whoever is in the rafters defending with him 1 each so they can make a tree wall leaving himself with just one to coordinate with the others in the rafters.

He'll be taking AoO as much as he can.

"Okay Nissa, do your best. No holding back in this one."

*Spoiler*: _unadjusted_ 






> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 8 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 10, *Init* +12, *HP* 169/169, *DR* Resist Fire: 10, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 35, *Touch* 34, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 45, *Fort* +18, *Ref* +23, *Will* +14, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 15,   *Action Points* 0
> *+20' (5 hp+)Gnome's crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) * +38 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...





AoO# 12, AoO range: 157.5 AoO hit:1d20+41 AoO dmg:4d8+10+ 1d6 fire x 2


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2015)

Tassara will have 4 telepathic links in place.... Drell, Yuki, Kaylee and Hayao. 

Prep spells:

Scrying?

Sacred Watch - Everyone
Bless - Everyone
Angelic Aspect - Tassara ( low-light vision, darkvision 60, resistance to acid  and cold 10, and DR 5/evil, Fly 30ft)
Stone Skin - Tassara DR 10 /adamantine (100)
Scroll Primal Instinct - Tassara +4 Init
Cat's Grace - Tassara  +4 Dex (+2 Init)
Enthropic Shield - Tassara (20% Miss Chance)
Resist Energy - Fire Immunity (100)
Effortless Armor - Tassara (no armor encumbrance)
Longstrider - Tassara (10ft speed)
Bear's endurance - Tassara +4 Con
Detect Magic - Tassara
Antitech field - Middle group of statues
Tassara accepts Ulysesn's Owl Wisdom.


Ironwall should use Stone Shape to protect the statues underground if that's possible without harming the statues. 
Stone Shape - southern status, Place it underground?


n-3 RESIST ENERGY, COMMUNAL - ELECTRICITY
N-2 Divine Power - Tassara +3 atk/str/dmg checks
N-1 Blessing of Fervor



Effects:
Low-light vision, darkvision 60, resistance to acid and cold 10, and DR 5/evil, DR 10/Adamantine (100),  Fire Immunity (100), Resist Energy Electricity (20), 20% Miss Chance,  Hasted Fly 60ft, land speed 80ft.

+3 atk/str/dmg checks
+4 Wis
+4 Dex
+4 Con


If Tassara sees they are using other type of Magic (AKA, BIOTICS), she will attempt to cast her Remaining Resist Energy Communal against Biotic damage(20)


(( Ill post Max prep spells tomorrow. Please let me know if you have any suggestions for the above or require any changes))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> If Tassara sees they are using other type of Magic (AKA, BIOTICS), she will attempt to cast her Remaining Resist Energy Communal against Biotic damage(20)



((Just an OOC FYI the biotic powers that do direct damage I've classified as force effects, seems the closest relationship.  You can't do "Resist Energy: Force" so this won't apply.))

((At work now, obviously, I'll add in a token for the antitech field(s) when I get home, you can position them wherever you'd like))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 3, 2015)

Mage Armor(From Nissa)
Greater Invisibility(From Nissa)
Blur(From Nissa)
Haste(Nissa)
Stoneskin (Again, Nissa!)
Bull's Strength(+2 str)
Bear's Endurence(+2 con)
Air Walk  (Duration 1000 rounds)
Imbue Spell Ability(From Kaylee)
Pass without Trace
+5 Natural armor Alter Self
​
Yuki will turn into an Adlet, activating her dragon style, get the spells cast on her, then get ready to start her run.    She stands confidently while in the safety of invisibility, staying about two feet above the ground.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Yuki*
> Female Chaotic Neutral Alseid(Alter self, Adlet) Chaos Monk9/Druid 1/Ninja10, *Level* 10, *Init* +8, *HP* 160/160, DR/5 Lawful, Resist Cold 10
> *Speed* 250ft
> *AC* 46, *Touch* 37, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 58, *Fort* +18, *Ref* +17, *Will* +22, *CMB* +21/+16, *Base Attack Bonus* 9/4
> ...


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2015)

BTW Tassara will place 1 Antitech field in *1fH *and another in* 10o*. 

Max will buy a Scroll of Evolution Surge before the fight (525gp)


Max Prep Time:
Summon Charlie
Invisibility
Detect Magic
Mage Armor +4
Lesser Evolution Surge - Limbs +10ft = 70ft (hasted)
Stone Skin - DR 10/ Adamantine (80)
Blur - 20% miss chance
Scroll Evolution Surge - *Burrow 30ft (hasted) 10ft through stone*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 3, 2015)

Before the match, during the days before, Hayao will use up Rin's earnings (again, shamelessly) and get the materials for Ironwall to make a +6 Amulet of Armor (neck slot Bracers of Armor) for 18,000 gp in the raw materials. (Rin's share was 19,000 something.)



Hayao ends up donning his blade for this fight, for better or worse. Rin prepares spells for the day and casts *Good Hope,* *Shield of Faith*, *Cat's Grace*, *Expeditious Retreat*, *Magic Vestment* and *Weapon of Awe* on Hayao. Hayao will enter *Crane Style*, transform into a *Fire Elemental *via his belt, and begin the *Snowflake Wardance *(expending 1 use of Elemental Fist) just before the battle begins (active for 8 rounds). He'll also assume the first maneuver from *Dancing With Shadows* and also *Einhander*. Rin will cast *Haste* on him towards the end as well (8 rounds as well). All the rest of her spell slots are devoted to healing spells of the appropriate level.

Buffs
-Expeditious Retreat (from Rin) (Duration in minutes)
-Good Hope (from Rin) (Duration in minutes)
-Shield of Faith (from Rin) (Duration in minutes)
-Cat's Grace (from Rin) (Duration in minutes)
-Weapon of Awe (from Rin) (Duration in minutes)
-Elemental Body III (Duration in minutes)
-Haste (from Rin) (8 rounds)
-See Invisibility (from Drell) (???)
-Magical Vestment (from Rin) (Duration in hours)
-Telepathic Link with Tassara (Permanent I think?)
-Crane Style (Until dropped)
-Snowflake Wardance (8 rounds)
-Flowing Motion, Still Mind (Until dropped)
-Haste (from Nissa) (8 rounds)
-Stoneskin (from Nissa) (Duration in minutes)
-Greater Invisibility (from Nissa) (10 rounds?)
-Blur (from Nissa) (Duration in minutes)



> HP:166/166
> Initiative: +30 = 14[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +17 = +8[Class] +4[Con] +3[Res] +2 [Mor]
> Ref: +28 = +6[Class] +14[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra] +2 [Mor] + 1 [Haste]
> ...



Hayao, large now, instructs Rin to take a spot at the back, and then takes up a position in front of the entrance to the central door to the center statue, and waits, katana waiting in its sheath as he burns with energy.

OOC: Checked and I'm fairly certain mostly all of these stack; overlapped where appropriate.

EDIT: Edited important stuff where necessary.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2015)

Tassara will take one of the Greater Invisibility spells from Nissa too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2015)

Sometime during the free time in his prep not interrupting his own planned preps Ulysesn yells across the bridge through an arrow slot.
"Hey! You never showed up!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2015)

?Y'know...before all this starts...I want to say to you guys...Thanks for everything these past couple of months.  You guys feel the closest to family I've gotten, and I love all of you like you're blood.? the monk smiles gently, ?Fights, late nights, laughter, tears...all of it, I had never been happier.  Before I go...I want to tell everyone how I feel, just in case I do something stupid.? she laughs quietly.

?*Drell,* you always say things how they are.  You're blunt, and honestly...I should come to you for advice more. * Duncan.*..? she snorts loudly, ?I need to get a drink with you after all this is over.  Just you and me, we can drink til our heart's content, I'm buying.?  She pats Kaylee on the head, ?*Kaylee*, I never had a chance to thank you.  Everytime something goes wrong...it's usually you or Tassy that comes and saves my ass.  You've got my loyalty above and beyond most, and that's saying something.? she messes up the druid's hair.

?*Ulysesn*, you...? she shakes her head, ?Just...know your boundaries, and stay well within them.  Otherwise...it's a death sentence.? She thumps one arm over her chest as she looks at *Zozaria*, ?Real courage in you.  Heart of a lion as they say.  I would say griffon, but you sleep around a little much to be one.? she laughs, ?I respect you Zozaria, and we never did get our match.  Maybe after all this is done.?

She turns to Tassara, ?*Tassara*...? her voice is quiet, ?I'm sorry I've done so many reckless things, I really am.  If I want to be truly honest, I see you like a little sister.  I don't like to see you upset, but I know when to not do something.? she blushes slightly, obviously embarrassed to admit it.  ?*Max*, thanks for showing other ways to get out my energy.  We also never went for that run that I promised you.? she laughs loudly, ?*Troyce*.  Keep up the good work.  Love your music you play.  But try to check for traps a little more often.? she grins wildly before looking to the ground and away from Hayao in whatever form he is at the time.

?*Hayao*...I'm sorry that I was immature, reckless and stupid.  It's just part of me, and so it didn't work out, because I won't change so drastically for someone else.  I have to stay true to myself.? she smiles, tears shimmering in her eyes, ?Your cool demeanor pisses me off to no end sometimes, but you're still one of the closest to me.?  she wipes her eyes, ?*Rin!*  My big sister...you have so much wisdom of your own, one of these days we need to sit down and you need to tell some of your stories.  I also won't be wearing my bell for this battle, hope you can make sure not to hit me.? her voice ended teasingly.

?*Nissa, Fluffykins*...I may not know you as long as the others have, but you're awesome.  We need to play some pranks next time we get some down time.? she moves over and hugs Ironwall while he does whatever he was doing, ?*Ironwall*, when I woke you up back then, I had no idea what was going to happen.  I gained a good friend, and we all gained a great asset.  I thank you for everything you've done for us.? she lets go of the big construct, patting Lantana as she passes, ?I've still got you to train a bit, and gotta protect you too, Lantana.  Even if it seems that you'd be more likely to protect me.? she laughs once more.

?*Mammon*, even though you're new to our little family, and an old man...you seem cool.? she shrugs simply, form changing then to the wolfish appearance, ?Seeing Ironwall die, and Nissa nearly so back then with the fish, made me realize it would devastate me if any of you died.  I'll be as careful as I can, I'm not planning to die just yet myself, too much to do yet.? she places a hand near the center of *everyone*, glancing towards the others gesturing to put their hands with her's,  ?Stay alive guys, every one of you, I have a lot of faith in your abilities.  May the gods smile upon us today, each god that we individually are followers of.  And especially the Valiant, for the entire situation to allow us to come out victorious!  Let's bring all nine hells to this plane, and show them what the DreamWalkers are capable of!? she lets off a loud howl excitedly, throwing her arm up above her head with any others that put their hands in with her before heading to her place to start the battle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?*Ulysesn*, you...? she shakes her head, ?Just...know your boundaries, and stay well within them.  Otherwise...it's a death sentence.?


"You too lady."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2015)

Duncan looks at Yuki "huh? I wasn't listenin what did ye say?"

Bluff

Roll(1d20)-1:
1,-1
Total:1

((Ahahahaha))

Duncan can't lie XD


----------



## kluang (Mar 5, 2015)

> She thumps one arm over her chest as she looks at Zozaria, “Real courage in you. Heart of a lion as they say. I would say griffon, but you sleep around a little much to be one.” she laughs, “I respect you Zozaria, and we never did get our match. Maybe after all this is done.”



"We will have it."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2015)

"No, no, no! Don't say that!" Max holds Yuki's arm "We are going to get this done and you are going to walk out! You'll see!!" 

"Yuki..." Tassara approaches before she gets in position. She touches the monk to establish the connection to her.

"I'm sorry if I sometimes I seem like I don't agree with you. I just want to keep everyone safe, you included. You might see me as a little sister, but... I see myself as a mother to you all. You became my responsibility, I believe that's fate. I'll always try my best to keep you from harm and trouble, that's just the way it is..." 
 she chuckles and shakes her head with a glint on her eyes "I know you can make your own choices, but please don't take unneeded risks. Don't die on me, alright? I'll try for them to stand down... hopefully it will work"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2015)

((Just a reminder, I'm going to start the battle in ~24 hours (probably more like 22 if you're counting  ))

Nissa turns away from the arrow slot she's peering out and beams a smile at Yuki.  "Keep charging forward Yuki, these guys may be strange but they don't have any idea what they're facing either!"  The tiny fae brandishes her lance and pats Fluffykins on the side.

"This one has increased efficiency by many orders of magnitude since recovery.  The continued perpetuation of our association furthers both primary functions.  Efforts will be made to prolong it."  Ironwall is as dispassionate as ever.

Lantana stands quietly against the wall face focused and eyes down, she looks up after Yuki speaks, "I would look forward to it.  I'm not sure how exactly it was I came to be here, but I am glad that I ended up here.  Though if they decide to make the finals into a debate I wouldn't argue there."  She lets one hand drop to the hilt of her wakisazhi gripping it slightly before dropping her eyes and and resuming her thoughts.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 6, 2015)

Troyce will take a Mage Armor and a Greater Invisibility from Nissa, but otherwise is largely silent during the setup.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 8)
-Mage Armor (3 2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Anticipate Peril (5 4)

-Enlarge Person (4)
-Shield (6 5)

2nd Level - (10 8)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4 3)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Fly (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (8 7)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (5)
-Communal Protection from Energy (1)
-Scrying

-Greater Invisibility (6[/] 5)

5th Level - (6 5)
-Overland Flight (1)
-Cloudkill (4)
-Wall of Stone (5)
-Icy Prison (4)







> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +21, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 90 (fly)
> *AC* 39, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 27, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +18, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+5(M) +23/+17 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+16 (5d6+20)
> ...



Drell Buffs (factored in above):

-Overland Flight
-Heroism (+2 to attack rolls, saves, skill checks)
-Haste (+1 to attack rolls, ac, reflex save, +30 ft speed)
-Greater Invisibility  
-Mage Armor (+3 AC)
-Barkskin (+4 AC)
-Shield (+4 AC)
Anticipate Peril (+5 Initiative)
-See Invisibility

Drell Scrys on the opposing team, relaying what knowledge she gets of their defenses to Tassara. She drops the scrying one minute before the match begins and buffs up, also using her scrolls of antitech field. ((With Haste being done by Nissa and Overland Flight in the morning, that's nine actions. That's doable in 1 minute, right?))

Invisible, she'll take to the sky over the bridge, relaying enemy movements to Tassara. 

*Round 1*

Blow the bridge with two bombs.
1d20+24 -> (18,24) (42)
1d20+24 -> (9,24) (33)

5d6+20 -> (5,2,3,2,6,20) (38)
5d6+20 -> (5,2,3,5,2,20) (37)

*Rounds 2-5*

Debuffs on foes in sight. Grease on the mech (if it emerges) Glitterdust on groups of 1-2, Black Tentacles on any groups 3+

Keep Tassara updated on enemy movements.

Alter, her familiar, takes a casting of invisibility and fly around back, trying to slip inside the enemy fortress. If it manages to see anything noteworthy the party has missed, it will relay fear through their empathic link.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2015)

*Ini:* 1d20+18
3+18 = 21 ((owch))
Ulysesn will be casting windwall round 1 to help protect against ranged fire.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2015)

"Don't act like we are going to die."  Kaylee sticks her tongue out at Yuki and then gives her a hug.  "Let's do this."

Kaylee will Purchase:
50 Charge Wand of Wilderness Soldiers - 4500g
Collar of Unliving Servitude - 7000g (Ironwall)
5x Scroll of Stone Shape - 1875g

= 13375g

Using her Robe of Bones, Kaylee will call forth the Plague Ogre Zombie and the Tough Human Zombie and change them into Juju Zombies.  (Um...stats?)

Before leaving in the morning, the druid will use divination on the match.

Juki and Lion will be sitting this one out.

The other juju zombies will stand, one behind each set of bottom doors until directed otherwise.  The collar's powers will be directed toward the ogre.

Until Discharged:
Casting Enhance Diplomacy on Tassara.  +2
Casting Imbue with Spell Ability on Yuki.  2 level 1 and 1 level 2 (Oracle Spells)

In the Base:
She will take Haste from Nissa.
Before trees are planted Kaylee will use Stone Shape and surround the statues.
Kaylee will use Shape Stone to 'fill' the tunnel with the Iron Walls.
Kaylee will have trees placed on I-10/11  and O-16.  
She will also cast Wilderness Soldiers on any/all trees where needed.
Using Wild Shape Kaylee will turn herself into a Gravity Elemental.

Just before the Match starts Kaylee will summon a Large Gravity Elemental.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21

HP: 116
Armor Class: 26 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +9
Reflex: +9
Will: +24


Round 1:  
Kaylee will cast Wall of Thorns across the middle area.

Round 2:
Kaylee will cast Entangle on the Wall of Thorns.

((May Change...))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2015)

((Assuming the scry is targeting Joker))

Scrying on Joker reveals the man sitting within a glass partition _inside_ the large golem.  Others occasionally approach him and the general strategy of their plan comes into play.

Joker, inside the "mech" will lead the defense alongside EDI, Liara, and Garrus.  They seem to assume that the sheer bulk of the mech will block the tunnel leading to the central statue room.

Wrex will lead a squad with Grunt, Jack, and Vega into the tunnels (Northern route).  The group seems to assume they will quickly power through the barriers.

Ashley will lead a squad with Kasumi, Tali, and Miranda through the wooden bridge (Southern route).  The group is planning on moving as quickly as resistance allows but seems comfortable with skirmishing if it comes to that.

Javik is leading a squad with Samara, Jacob, and Zaeed directly across the central bridge.  They seem to expect the heaviest resistance here but they're less than complementary about the abilities they expect to encounter.

((I've revealed Joker/EDI/Liara on the map, technically these are just "last seen" positions though.))

If you haven't already please post actions for your characters for the start of combat.  I'll probably just do the first round to confirm what the party can see but it never hurts to have extra actions.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2015)

*TASSARA*
255/255, 
Land Speed 80ft, Fly speed 60ft
AC 33, Touch 19, Flat-footed 32, CMD 31, Fort +14, Ref +5, Will +22, CMB +13, Base Attack Bonus 10 
Fiendslayer Crystal Lesser (+1d6 vs Evil Outsiders) +1 Halberd (good) +17/+12(1d10+3+3+8, x3)
Dagger +16 (1d4+1+8+3, 19-20)
Sling +14 (1d4+3, x2)
Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate +4, Darkwood Buckler (+13 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
Abilities Str 17, Dex 14, Con 25, Int 11, Wis 36, Cha 28

CONDITIONS

Low-light vision, 
Darkvision 60, 
20% Miss Chance, 
Resistance to acid and cold 10,  
DR 5/evil, 
DR 10/Adamantine (100), 
Fire Immunity (100), 
Resist Energy Electricity (20), 
Greater Invisibility

Init 1d20+10=26

Round 1

Tassara glances at Hayao briefly, a stern look on her face. The cleric closes her eyes and takes a deep breath as the battle starts. She's still invisible but she speaks loud and clear... there is an unusual force behind her voice. Her words are strong...stronger than they ever have been before. They are not honeyed or smooth like normal. These are soldiers! Soldiers like Hayao. They need another type of approach. Her words are overflowing with sheer authority. And they *WILL* listen.


Diplomatic check 1d20+31=49 (48, actually, I thought Kaylee's buff was +3, but it was +2)





"STAND DOWN! What will happen if you come back to him without your whole crew? What will your commander say?? I'm a leader too! I would rather want the people at my command to remain safe and sound, even if it takes longer to bring them home. I would not risk them! This is why I'm telling you to stand down right now! There is no need for anyone to die today! What would your commander say? What would Shepard say!? How would he feel when you tell them you destroyed the only chance this world had to save itself!? Will you be able to tell that to his face?"

Now she's shouting. 

"And YES. Your Shepard is alive!! I'm not lying! I can tell you more but you need to stand down right now!! We can resolve this without bloodshed. We can give you the Wish, we just need to win! We can work together and PUT AN END TO THIS!"


((   )) 



Tassara casts Hungry Earth at the enemies entry door (11g). Shouldn't affect Yuki with air walk. She will also keep an eye out with perception. 

Perception Check - 1d20+26 → [11,26] = (37)


Round 2 - Casts Blindness (DC 25 Fort) with priority to snipers (garrus?).  If indeed the mech seem like too much in the first round, she will cast Sleet Storm in front of it. 

Each round she will keep trying diplomacy to talk things out "IT IS NOT TOO LATE! WE CAN HELP EACH OTHER! DONT YOU SEE!? Together!"

Diplomacy 1d20+30 → [5,30] = (35)
Perception check 1d20+26 → [14,26] = (40)



Round 3 - I believe we might have to revise tactics at this point, otherwise Tassara would be healing...  if things are going ok (no one close at HP<50% ), she will keep Blinding either "snipers" or "casters".  But as soon a group of enemies (5 people) gets in range (*100ft - at the middle of either bridge*), she will cast Greater Forbid Action (DC28 will). "I said.... STAND DOWN!"  she commands.



Diplomacy - 1d20+30 → [20,30] = (50) <---- CRIT c'mon !! This should be able to do it
1d20+31=49


"STOP THIS NONSENSE! I'll say it again: Let us work together! Forfeit! *If you win, you'll condemn this world to ruin!!* Is this truly the Way of the People of the Stars!?  I'm not asking you save it for us!! I'm asking you to allow us to fight for our world! We will give you the wish! You can help us other ways! I'll tell you all I can about Shepard's condition and we will help you fix your ship! You have my word!" ((if anyone from N7 has been killed she also promises to raise them as soon as possible -next day?-))

Perception - 1d20+26 → [4,26] = (30)


Round 4? - Channel Healing -surely would be needed by now

Diplomacy 1d20+30 → [12,30] = (42) (if the previous roll didn't actually made them stop, I don't think this will)
Perception 1d20+26 → [19,26] = (45)



Round 5 - Healing or flame strike. (( I'll wait to see how things develop before start posting rolls )) 

Diplomacy 1d20+30 → [2,30] = (32)
Perception 1d20+26 → [20,26] = (46)








*MAX/CHARLIE*
*HP 91(81)/91(81)*
*AC 28* = +2 Dex, +10 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded +1
; Saves Fort (+9), Ref (+7), Will (+6); Attack Bite +11 (1d8+1d6+4), Slam +11(2d6+1d6+4), 2 claws +11 (1d4+1d6+4); 
Ability Scores Str 19, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion. Devotion
70ft (hasted)
DR 10/ Adamantine (80)
20% miss chance
Greater Invisibility from Nissa

*NOTE: MAX IS NOT LARGE
*

INIT 1d20+2=16

Max has 2 Dispel Magic if at any point she realizes N7 are under magical buffs, she will dispel them (she won't do such if Tassara already casted Forbid Action, obviously)

Round 1 - black tentacles on the middle stone way, where there are still no enemies (won't drop invisibility).

Round 2-onward.  If we are not dead yet, Max will fly to the other side still invisible, go burrow where the other statue should be. She will burrow through the wall>Floor and position herself under the statue. She will then hit it with everything she's got from below. She will get the fuck out  immediately burrowing through the wall and flying to the other tower to do the same.


----------



## kluang (Mar 7, 2015)

Zozaria moves to the southern route. He assume the Makashi form and will attempt a full round fight defensively. He will use the feat Steel Net.



> At 7th level, a swordlord can throw up a blazing wall of steel to defend himself. When fighting defensively as a full-round action with a dueling sword, the swordlord’s penalties on all attacks in a round are reduced by 2, and the dodge bonus to AC is increased by 2 for the same round.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2015)

Hayao keeps his gaze off and away from Yuki as she says that, and Rin, in her Hybrid form, simply smiles over at her, nodding. "Please be safe Yuki," she says quietly, and then takes up a spot about 10 feet behind Hayao.

The elven fire elemental exchanges the glance with Tassara, though his expression, especially while pure fire, was devoid of emotion or response. Even telepathically, he said little.


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



-Good luck, Tassara. I should like that dance if we prove victorious.-






*Round 1:*
Hayao waits on the center of the central bridge for their assault team, and when they're in range, he'll take a move action of 120' while invisible, *Challenge* the closest target (probably Javik?), and then use *One: Draw* along with *Iaijutsu Focus*.




 (70 with Challenge)

Total Damage = 132 (140 with Challenge), and he's *Shaken* for a Round.

*Round 2: *
Hayao Full Attacks, devoting his Hasted attack roll to using the Duelist's Parry ability. (Compare the roll against the opponent's attack roll; if it beats or equals, the attack is successfully turned aside.)





EDIT: At his current movement speed (120') I believe in a Round he could move as far as 4 spaces to the left the black line, and then strike.

EDIT 2: Added Wave Strike and Feint check in case the target actually can see him, and he needs to feint.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2015)

Yuki snaps her jaws shut, having happily given thumbs up to the others.  "Don't worry, I'll make it out, I always do."

Init-
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Round 1-
Yuki will run over the bridge, and into the opponent's base if she isn't stopped by the door.

((Sorry guys, I have to go round by round.  :/ ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Before leaving in the morning, the druid will use divination on the match.



((Just for future reference divination is supposed to be cast with a specific question.))

_Where your opponents expect you to be weak, be strong.
Where your opponents expect you to attack, defend.
Where your opponents expect you to give way, counter.
Where you are weak, don't be.

_​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Iniative Order (for reference)_ 




38 Hayao
34 Nissa
34 Fluffykins
34 Unseen Servant
33 Mammon
30 Javik
29 EDI
28 Lantana
28 Ironwall
27 Drell
26 Tassara
26 Duncan
24 Samara
22 Yuki
21 Ulysesn
21 Kaylee
21 Zombie Ogre
21 Zombie Human
21 Gravity Elemental (9 rounds)
19 Rin
19 Wrex
17 Troyce
16 Miranda
16 Joker
16 Max
16 Vega
13 Zaeed
13 Garrus
13 Jack
13 Kasumi
11 Jacob
10 Zozaria
10 Liara
10 Grunt
09 Ashley
09 Tali


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2015)

((Terse, but there's a lot going on.  Check out Roll20 site for updated Map.  Leaving out people that are defending back at the main area and, obviously, characters you can't see))

*Round 1*:

Nissa casts major illusion, the image of a swarm of undead pouring out of the gates of the base to quickly fill most of the bridge with densely packed rotting bodies.

Javik however seems to ignore it as he opens the gate and charges forward across the bridge at full speed.  Ulysesn takes his chance to open fire on the charging creature, oddly while the bolt hits it seems to bounce off for no damage.

Lantana, Ironwall, Duncan, Troyce, Zozaria charge across the wooden bridge with hastened speed pausing to take cover most of the way across the bridge.

Drell throws bombs from the safety of the arrow slots (if this isn't what you want let me know), the bombs rip into the fragile wooden supports and a portion of the bridge starts to buckle, it will collapse soon.

Tassara casts hungry earth at the entryway of the opposing base.  She can't see what effect it has but it will hopefully slow any other attackers.

Samara charges out from the entrance, apparently escaping the hungry stone and charges in behind Javik, Ulysesn takes his shot but again the bolts seem deflected harmlessly off the strange blue woman.

Yuki charges across the bridge to the door on the far side swinging it open, there she sees Ashley, Tali, Kasumi, and Miranda waiting for her, all four fire instinctively as the door opens but luck is with her and none connect.

Ulysesn casts wind wall defending their base.

Kaylee casts a wall of brambles centered on the pair in the middle of the bridge.

Miranda summons a ball of fire at Yuki however it's not sufficient to get past her resistance.

A rocket flies out from the base arcing over the brambles and strikes the door with shuddering force (-22 door), it also appears to be on fire.  The door will likely not take much more of that punishment.

Max moves to be ready to escape the wooden bridge (there's no good target for her requested black tentacles at the moment).

Kasumi vanishes from sight.  Ashley swiftly swiches the strange staff in her hand for a slightly shorter device, perhaps a rod of some sort?

Tali summons a strange glowing creature a short distance into the wooden bridge.

((I'll be home tomorrow, will try to do a fancier write-up for the next round.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 2
"Force not effective? Well that isn't good. 
Tassara less talking more defending. Lets lay it on them no mercy."
Ulysesn casts > < in front of the wall of thorns delaying them further
He'll still be taking AoO even though it doesn't seem effective


----------



## kluang (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 2

Zozaria runs until he reaches the end of the bridge and in Makashi stance and prepared to stop them.  He looks at the bridge. "Can we hack the bridge?"

Knowledge Engineering

Roll(1d20)+5:
9,+5
Total:14


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 8, 2015)

Yuki allows a laugh to escape as she attempts to grab Ashley's face, if successful she will attempt to move them both forward toward the other women.  

Grapple(No AoO, have improved grapple)-
Roll(1d20)+21:
19,+21
Total:40

(Just trying to get them toward the back wall.  Not sure if that's a push or overrun in general but...)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 8)
-Mage Armor (3 2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Anticipate Peril (5 4)

-Enlarge Person (4)
-Shield (6 5)

2nd Level - (10 8)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4 3)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Fly (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (8 7)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (5)
-Communal Protection from Energy (1)
-Scrying

-Greater Invisibility (6[/] 5)

5th Level - (6 5)
-Overland Flight (1)
-Cloudkill (4)
-Wall of Stone (5)
-Icy Prison (4)







> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +21, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 90 (fly)
> *AC* 39, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 27, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +18, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+5(M) +23/+17 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+16 (5d6+20)
> ...



*Round 2*

Blow the bridge with two bombs.
1d20+24 -> (11,24) (35)
1d20+24 -> (15,24) (39)

5d6+20 -> (3,4,3,2,3,20) (35)
5d6+20 -> (3,5,5,2,5,20) (40)

*Rounds 3-5*

Debuffs on foes in sight. Grease on the mech (if it emerges) Glitterdust on groups of 1-2, Black Tentacles on any groups 3+

Keep Tassara updated on enemy movements.

Keep moving Alter through the fortress If it manages to see anything noteworthy the party has missed, it will relay fear through their empathic link.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2015)

Subsequent rounds. 

Duncan will go forward and debuff using Evil Eye as soon as enemies get in range (-4 to saving rolls) 

Round 2

Evil eye

Round 3

Constant Orgasm

He will keep Kaylee updated on what's going on with the team through their telepathic bond.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 8, 2015)

Kaylee will send her Large Gravity Elemental out in front of the doors that were targeted.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2015)

((I apologize in advance if I missed anything, these are insanely complicated rounds.  Again cutting out people that are just waiting for brevity.  And people you can't see to make Soulnova sweat.  I'm playing with the initiative order a bit in the write up, the raw results are as played though.))
*
Round 2*:

From the safety of the base Nissa casts 'fit of pique' on Javik, but there's no apparent effect.  At the same time Drell hurls another pair of bombs at the already unstable bridge destroying more of the supports.  The already weakened and collapsing area immediately crumbles knocking over more supports and causing more areas to wobble dangerously.

Tassara pauses her speech to begin summoning a gravity elemental.  While she's doing that the pair of opponents exchange glances from their position trapped in the hedge.  With a thrust of her hand the blue-skinned woman throws the strange green alien into the air sailing free of the hedge, at the same time he twists in the air and pulls at her dragging her along with him.  Both land just free of the hedge apparently intent on continuing their attack.

In response Ulysesn summons a mire of earth and stone tearing up the bridge, though the pair both manage to avoid getting too trapped in it.  Kaylee also dispatches her gravity elemental to intercede between the pair.  As she turns back to the outside there's a loud _crack_ from the opposing base and before she knows it a small bit of metal pauses a moment in the air a few feet from her head before falling harmlessly to the ground.

Meanwhile on the wooden bridge Lantana darts forward with sudden speed, twisting in a circle sending both arms flying wide.  The one holding her fan jerks suddenly in mid-air, as if striking an obstacle hard.  A heartbeat later Kasumi reappears falling slowly, one eye missing from where the fan apparently slammed a moment earlier.  She drops to the ground still.

Ironwall presses firing his crossbow rapidly at Ashley in the doorway as he advances.  The first few bolts bounce harmlessly off the air but shortly after they begin burying themselves into her armor.  She doesn't look particularly disturbed though it's clearly having an effect.

Duncan advances stealthily and turns his evil eye on Tali, sapping at her will.  Troyce and Zozaria advance as well, the former cautiously moving into position to attack the latter quickly moving across the bridge.

Yuki grabs Ashley and the two quickly lock in a grapple.  Miranda fires her pistol into the dangerous mix but it isn't very effective against Yuki (Yuki -2, bleh).  Tali summons a second drone as the first one fires arcs of electricity (resisted).

And lastly Max sneaks out through the hole in the bridge and flies gracefully down under the stone bridge advancing towards the opponent's fortress.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2015)

Round 3
Ulysesn smiles and shouts out
"Huh, they aren't that tough, hey you guys should give up!"
Ulysesn is still making AoO from movement
Ulysesn full attacks Samara with clustered shots to see if he can pierce the barrier

*Spoiler*: _attack_ 



1d20+25
18+25 = 43

1d20+30
11+30 = 41

1d20+35
20+35 = 55
crit confirm
1d20+35
1+35 = 36


1d20+35
5+35 = 40

1d20+35
3+35 = 38




((invisible castle is down I'll roll dmg later, if it's needed to be known it's 4d8+18+1d6(fire) x 2 per attack))

*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




4d8+18
7,1,1,6+18 = 33
4d8+18
2,8,1,4+18 = 33
1d6+0
3+0 = 3
1d6+0
2+0 = 2



4d8+18
6,1,2,7+18 = 34
4d8+18
1,3,3,5+18 = 30
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

4d8+18
2,4,6,5+18 = 35
4d8+18
6,2,5,6+18 = 37
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

4d8+18
6,2,5,3+18 = 34
4d8+18
7,3,6,4+18 = 38
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

4d8+18
1,1,3,4+18 = 27
4d8+18
1,5,3,8+18 = 35
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
1d6+0
4+0 = 4


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2015)

Round 3 
Tassara will try to blind whoever tried to shoot at Kaylee. If she can't see them, she will then rain Flame Strike on Javik and Samara  centered on 11G (or simply to avoid striking her elemental).  She keeps pushing for a resolution that doesn't involve anyone else dying. 

Max will approach and try to carefully look inside their base, still using the edge of the bridge as cover.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2015)

Yuki swings her arm roughly to the side, attempting to slam Ashley's face into the wall. 
Grapple check(the+5 wasn't added)
Roll(1d20)+21:
15,+21
Total:36

Headslam-
Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39

Roll(2d6)+15:
3,3,+15
Total:21


*Spoiler*: _Tassara and Kaylee_ 




Come across a kink in the plan, we've got a blocked door and a bit of resistance.  We'll be in as soon as we can.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2015)

*@Yuki*
-Alright. I can sense you all are still fine. Don't take unneeded risks. We are doing better than last time-

*@Drell *
-Can you see the sniper? Can you do anything about that one?

*@Hayao*
-Can you check them with your Lifesense? We need to know how hard would be to bring them down. So far they seem quite capable. They might get here soon. If they do we will move back and let you fight. Just don't step outside... Uly casted a spell on the ground. If you are not flying it will cause you trouble...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2015)

(Aimed at Jaryd I suppose.)


----------



## kluang (Mar 9, 2015)

Round 3

Zozaria moves towards Miranda and use Wave Shield to block her attack


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2015)

Round 3:  Kaylee will put down a Wall of Fire in front of Javik/Samara.

Round 3:  The two zombies will move forward and be directly behind the doors in case they are broken down.

Round 4:  Kaylee will join Max down at the side of bridge at the other end.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> (Aimed at Jaryd I suppose.)



Javik has a sense of being both old and experienced, obviously the veteran of many battles.  Skill wise he seems on par with the party members, though his actual life-force seems somehow frailer.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2015)

Hayao relays this information at once!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2015)

*Round 3*:

Nissa casts her other fit of pique on Javik however it appears to have no more effect than the first.  From beside her Drell blasts glittering sparkles over the pair apparently blinding them as Tassara finishes her summons.

The gravity elemental slams at Javik though it doesn't seem to harm him, he reaches out with his left hand and a glowing blade appears along his arm, he slices three times against Kaylee's elemental and it reels from the attack.  At the same time Samara lashes out blindly against the newly summoned one, bluish energy flows from her hand striking the creature, it twists slightly then explodes violently, when the area clears both elementals are gone.

Kaylee summons a wall of fire to provide more cover on the bridge and Ulysesn unloads on Samara, the bolts strike true but there's still no sign of an effect on her.

On the wooden bridge Lantana ducks down behind the barricade and vanishes.  Ironwall leans over the grappling pair and unleashes a barrage of bombs and bolts against Miranda and Tali, the pair weather the assault but look distinctly shaken by the experience.

Duncan gives Miranda the evil eye while he chants the arcane phrases to invoke waves of pleasure over the foes.  Tali flusters and twitches the other girls seem to largely shake off the effect.

Yuki slams Ashley against the wall as the woman attempts in vain to twist out of the monk's grip.  Miranda reaches out and grips her hand toward Yuki and she's overcome with pain (Yuki -21), the woman then backs away around the corner cautiously.  Tali retreats a moment later obviously having troubles walking.

Zozaria attacks the grappled Ashley cutting through her armor and drawing a line of blood and Troyce moves forward to attack one of the drones though there's no apparent effect from his whip.

Around the corner Jacob emerges firing his shotgun at Yuki, however the moving target is too hard to hit.  The pair of drones fire electricity but the party's resistance weathers it.

Max emerges from the bridge and flies up to scout the arrow slot, Garrus and Zaeed are on the balcony the latter looking like he's moving into position to snipe.  Max takes the chance to summon black tentacles to grapple the pair but the pair both manage to evade them for now.

Seemingly despite her invisibility EDI fires a shot at the reptilian mage hitting for a minor wound (-12).  Liara looks at Max with black eyes and gestures towards her and everything freezes (Max held in stasis for 2 rounds).

Garrus retreats from the tentacles to take a position with Liara and EDI, Zaeed drops off the balcony and heads towards the wooden bridge apparently going to reinforce there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2015)

Round 4
"It's hitting a barrier of some sort seems to be taking this time, I wonder how much it can take. Hopefully not everything."
AoO still
Ulysesn unloads another barrage on Samara with clustered shots.

*Spoiler*: _attack_ 



1d20+35
11+35 = 46
1d20+35
16+35 = 51
1d20+35
12+35 = 47
1d20+30
16+30 = 46
1d20+25
18+25 = 43
(crit confirm) : 1d20+25
9+25 = 34






*Spoiler*: _ dmg_ 




4d8+18
6,2,8,1+18 = 35
4d8+18
7,3,5,4+18 = 37
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

4d8+18
8,7,3,7+18 = 43
4d8+18
1,3,4,7+18 = 33
1d6+0
4+0 = 4
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

4d8+18
5,7,4,5+18 = 39
4d8+18
5,1,1,5+18 = 30
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

4d8+18
3,3,8,8+18 = 40
4d8+18
4,6,2,5+18 = 35
1d6+0
1+0 = 1
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

4d8+18
1,1,6,5+18 = 31
4d8+18
7,1,7,4+18 = 37]
1d6+0
4+0 = 4
1d6+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2015)

As soon as Kaylee gets close enough (50ft) she will use Boneshatter on Joker.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2015)

Tassara's eyes go wide when Max takes damage. 




*Round 4 *

-Yuki, what's the situation there?-

-*Kaylee, Drell, Hayao* , these two dropped the elemental on one hit!! ((+76 damage on one attack)) We can't let them hit us. We need to get rid of them quick! Blast them with everything you have. NOW-

She quickly raises her hand and unleashes Flame Strike on Samara and Javik, hoping that their combined attacks will bring them down. 

5d8+0
2,4,3,8,8+0 = 25


Max is still trapped inside the stasis field. She will take this moment to check her surroundings.
-Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck...wait- what the fuck is this shit? Is this Force magic? IS THIS FUCKING FORCE MAGIC? *Well, at least they can't hurt us. *MOTHERFUCKEPIECEOFSTARPEOPLEMYASS- 

spellcraft 
1d20+15
11+15 = 26


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2015)

-His cuts weren't that deep on the elemental. We should allow them near the door and into the field if you'd like to end this quicker. So far nothing is stopping their advance. I'm confident we could finish him off. With Lifesense I should be able to do so with my blade without killing him. I think what she just did neutralized the elementals or canceled them, rather than do direct damage-

Hayao starts to move into position at the front of the door if the others allow, and Lifesense's Samsara through the arrow slit as she advances, to make sure he can drop her without killing her too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> -Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck...wait- what the fuck is this shit? Is this Force magic? IS THIS FUCKING FORCE MAGIC? *Well, at least they can't hurt us. *MOTHERFUCKEPIECEOFSTARPEOPLEMYASS-
> 
> spellcraft
> 1d20+15
> 11+15 = 26


The field holding max isn't anything like she's seen before.  It seems to be some sort of gravity field holding her aloft, it keeps her from interacting with things but it should also keep others from harming her, for the short term at least.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao starts to move into position at the  front of the door if the others allow, and Lifesense's Samsara through  the arrow slit as she advances, to make sure he can drop her without  killing her too.



Samara's aura is very similar to Javik's, obviously a seasoned warrior but somehow weaker than he would expect.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2015)

Yuki drops the soldier, then takes off flying to get into the main section of their base, casting ant haul.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2015)

(( why is Yuki leaving? she's the only capable of bull rushing Ashley right now. The rest of that team will end up falling with the bridge if they don't get on that tunnel this round!  Moogle? Is this correct?  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( why is Yuki leaving? she's the only capable of bull rushing Ashley right now. The rest of that team will end up falling with the bridge if they don't get on that tunnel this round!  Moogle? Is this correct?  ))



No, there's a couple rounds left.  Getting cramped though.

The scribbled out is the part that has fallen, the line represents what will fall at Drell's initiative count this round.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2015)

See as he doesn't seem to be doing much to the drones, Troyce will retreat a bit and loot salvage anything of tactical or scientific value from Kasumi ((guns, for instance)).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2015)

_@Tassara, I know what you said...but sometimes you've gotta give a little faith.  Do you trust me, Tassara?_


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Round 3:  Kaylee will put down a Wall of Fire in front of Javik/Samara.  Done
> 
> Round 3:  The two zombies will move forward and be directly behind the doors in case they are broken down.
> 
> Round 4:  Kaylee will join Max down at the side of bridge at the other end.





Kuno said:


> As soon as Kaylee gets close enough (50ft) she will use Boneshatter on Joker.


'I'm going to head to the other side.  Under the bridge then go earth elemental and summon more to take out the statues.'  Kaylee says to Tassara through the mind link.  'We have to end this as soon as we can.'


----------



## kluang (Mar 12, 2015)

Round 4

Zozaria decide to go offensive and attacks Ashley.

"After this, we can get poetic together!!!"

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+21:
9,+21
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39

Roll(1d20)+21:
7,+21
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+21:
17,+21
Total:38

Roll(1d20)+21:
15,+21
Total:36




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+9:
12,+9
Total:21

Roll(1d12)+9:
11,+9
Total:20

Roll(1d12)+9:
1,+9
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+9:
8,+9
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+9:
7,+9
Total:16


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2015)

Duncan will cast evil eye (-4 AC) on ashley and attack with his scimitar (darkness) whilst enacting his cloak dance.

Atk
1d20+24
6+24 = 30

dmg
1d6+34
2+34 = 36

Atk
1d20+24
13+24 = 37

dmg
1d6+34
1+34 = 35


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Round 4*:

Nissa chants and spears of ice shoot up from the bridge across the pair.  As with the crossbows they both don't seem to actually be hit by them though.  And Tassara summons a column of fire over them.

The pair advance forward uninhibited though, Javik diving through the wall of fire, Samara stopping to gesture at Kaylee with a blast of energy (Kaylee -14).

Ulysesn unloads on Samara again, the first bolts are deflected from her armor, followed and many more embed in her armor before blood starts to spill, she quickly falls succumbing to the raw damage.

Kaylee moves out, flying under the bridge and then outside the structure ((Note, I never asked how she was flying, was she a gravity elemental again?  That's what I assumed from the positioning.  Also note she's outside and has no line of sight to anyone but Javik at the moment))

On the bridge Lantana reappears and grabs Kasumi's body, dragging it awa from the falling bridge.  Troyce takes the opportunity to grab the weapon she was holding ((they'll want that back after the match, looting isn't strictly allowed  )), he gets a brief flash of information about it.  Apparently the device uses a combination of gravity and magnetic manipulation to propel a small sliver of metal to incredible speed, so much so that it's actually more destructive than a much larger crossbow bolt or arrow.

Duncan moves forward to strike down Ashley as Yuki drops the soldier to zoom off.  Ironwall advances further to engage Jacob who fires back in exchange but the construct prooves surprisingly agile.  A strange metal device bounces off the wall from around the corner in Ironwall's general direction, it explodes in a ball of fire but it doesn't damage the construct.  Zozaria advances to engage Jacob as well.

Yuki dashes forward, flying over Jacob, Miranda, Tali, and Zaeed to arrive in the main room.  Despite her invisibility EDI and Joker fire at her as soon as she's in sight.  She manages to evade EDI's shots but one of Joker's grazing her (-10hp).  Miranda arrives and throws a ball of energy at Yuki (-15hp).  Garrus fires from the balcony at her however her quick reflexes bat the shot out of the air.  Almost approvingly the green-skined creature switches out his long staff for a slightly shorter one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2015)

Round 5
Ulysesn talks to Javik
"Hey Mrs(?)... whatever you are.I'm the one shooting the bolts that just took her out.  Your friend is down and you are alone, it'd be stupid to keep going. You'd likely die since you are so greatly outnumbered. Giving up would be the proper course of action for you. You won't be able to help them in the next fight if they win this if you die fighting us and you would likely lose the next round as a result. We have proven ourselves capable here, will you give up in face of this futility?"
Diplomacy:1d20+23
14+23 = 37
Ulysesn doesn't attack this round


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2015)

Round 5
Tassara keeps trying her diplomacy. "Do you so wish to lose the rest of your team? I can help! I can help you all! But please, STAND DOWN!  The fate of our world hangs in the balance!"


-HAYAO, GET READY! Drell step back!-

Tassara will use Searing Light 5d8 (40) on Javik with her Maximize Rod (lesser) as he gets closer and step aside to allow Hayao to reach Javik from the door.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2015)

Yuki charges the blue tentacle headed woman, "THE STATUES OR YOUR LIVES! IT IS YOUR CHOICE, *THIS IS NO EMPTY THREAT*! I KNOW AT LEAST ONE OF YOUR FRIENDS HAVE FALLEN TO US.  KILL THE HEART OF THE WILD, IT WILL ONLY COME BACK STRONGER AND ANGRIER, AND IT WILL BRING FRIENDS!" her voice is loud and undercoated with a growl, obviously very serious about the threat.

Charge and flailing blows-

CMB-
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39

Flailing blows-
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39
Roll(1d20)+16:
14,+16
Total:30
Roll(1d20)+13:
19,+13
Total:32
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32
Roll(1d20)+16:
17,+16
Total:33

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+15:
2,5,+15
Total:22

Roll(2d6)+10:
6,5,+10
Total:21

Roll(2d6)+10:
2,1,+10
Total:13

Roll(2d6)+10:
5,4,+10
Total:19

Roll(2d6)+10:
5,6,+10
Total:21

((Add 1d6 fire damage to all unarmed damage))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 14, 2015)

"Don't know why yer botherin te keep gettin them te surrender."

He uses moves in between zaeed and Jacob, focusing on the former.

Resistance Rocker Using up a 4th lvl spell (telekinetic charge) choosing to strip away SR



> As a swift action sacrifice a spell to charge your weapon with energy. The next time you successfully strike a target with the weapon that round reduce the target's DR, ER, and SR by 5 times the sacrificed spell's level (reduce to a minimum of 0 obviously). This effect lasts as long as Duncan is engaged in melee with the target, and for Duncan's INT rounds after breaking off melee.



Roll(1d20)+24:
12,+24
Total:36

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+34:
5,+34
Total:39


He then uses Slumber on him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2015)

*Round 5*

Hayao silently moves into position to meet Javik, prepared to attack him without killing him.


----------



## kluang (Mar 14, 2015)

Round 5

Zozaria use Miror Strike


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2015)

(Yes, she is a gravity elemental.)

Rounds 5 - ???
Kaylee will continue toward the tower and change into a large earth elemental and move into the stones.  She will then summon 2 large earth elementals and direct them toward statues while she heads toward the northern statue.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2015)

*Round 5*: 

Nissa casts overwhelming boredom on Javik, to no effect.  Ulysesn and Tassara try to convince the strange humanoid to abandon his goals but he doesn't seem persuaded, instead he presses forward to the doors (technically dropping out of sight until the doors are opened).

On the bridge Lantana drags Kasumi's body over by Ashley's and gets off of the shakey bridge.  Ironwall and Zozaria hammer Jacob, the latter having more success than the former, but his armor seems to be holding fine against the assault.  He counters firing his strange rod at Zozaria, a blast of metal peppers the half-elf, his stone-skin avoids the brunt of it but it still stings (-12).

Duncan ducks past the dark-skinned man to strike the grizzled veteran, like the other initial attacks it seems repelled by some sort of invisible force surrounding the man.  Nonetheless he invokes the ancient hex of slumber and the old warrior drops to the ground asleep.  Troyce dances off the shakey bridge moments before more of it collapses, in a moment nothing will be left of the wooden bridge.

Inside their base Yuki charges the blue skinned woman as the others strike at her.  Her attacks feel like they're striking something hard but the woman doesn't seem to take notice of them.  One of EDI's shots does hit her slightly (-6) while Miranda reaves her from the ground below (-21).

Max drops to the ground stunned as the stasis falls off, right into the waiting hungry earth below.  Fortunately despite the brief disorientation she fights off the earth's attempts to consume her ((Max can act normally next round)).

Outside Kaylee moves into position by one tower and transforms into an earth elemental ready to move inside  ((I'm actually assuming you'll summon elementals to the other tower next round, then move inside the next assuming they don't find a way to attack you outside which is rather unlikely)).

((Yuki is at 87/160 at the moment)).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2015)

Round 6
"Alright then whatever you are, have fun with death. Tell her I said hello."
Ulysesn targets the mech from afar with a full attack clustered shots his maximum range increment currently 315 feet due to magic meaning no out of range penalty.
attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 





1d20+35 → [20,35] = (55)
((Crit confirm: 1d20+35
12+35 = 47))
1d20+35 → [11,35] = (46)
1d20+35 → [13,35] = (48)
1d20+30 → [16,30] = (46)
1d20+25 → [18,25] = (43)
((Crit Confirm: 1d20+25
17+25 = 42))






dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 





4d8+18+1d6(fire) → [7,5,4,6,18,2] = (42)
4d8+18+1d6 → [7,3,8,4,18,4] = (44)

4d8+18+1d6 → [8,6,4,4,18,1] = (41)
4d8+18+1d6 → [6,6,1,3,18,4] = (38)

4d8+18+1d6 → [2,5,5,4,18,4] = (38)
4d8+18+1d6 → [1,3,3,6,18,4] = (35)

4d8+18+1d6 → [3,4,4,6,18,6] = (41)
4d8+18+1d6 → [5,5,5,2,18,4] = (39)

4d8+18+1d6 → [7,1,3,1,18,2] = (32)
4d8+18+1d6 → [1,4,3,1,18,3] = (30)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2015)

((Yes, that is what I was thinking for Kaylee.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2015)

((I took the liberty of moving Tassara and Mammon to allow Hayao in the front as he said he would advance to meet Javik ))

Round 6
*-Hayao, Drell, I'm going ahead. I'll make them stop attacking-*
As soon as Javik engages, Tassara will use her full round to fly ahead (120ft) over the bridge to get in range to use Greater Forbid Action the following round (she would need to be in 11S to target Liara and the rest). "I'm going to put an end to this!"

Max will fly up (5ft step up?) to avoid the tentacles and start summoning a medium Gravity Elemental as far back from Garrus and as close to the middle statues as she can.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2015)

*Round 6*:

Back at base Nissa hops down from the balcony to the back of the room to be ready for the doors opening.  As they open Hayao, Mammon, and the zombies strike at the green skinned creature, his armor weathers the beating staunchly and he lashes out with blue energy, the zombies are lifted from the ground and slammed into the ground.  The human will never rise again though the ogre zombie rises back to its feet.

Tassara takes the chance to dart out through the doors and flies along the bridge as Ulysesn fires a volley of arrows into the mech.  As with the others the bolts of force bounce off of invisible shielding on the mech.

Lantana flies over Jacob towards the main area and comes across Tali.  She strikes out with a combo of three knees knocking the distracted woman to the ground unconscious.

Ironwall lets loose another flurry of punches and arrows at Jacob continuing to chip away at the armor but still has limited impact on the man.  Duncan cuts at Jacob from behind, the scimitar cutting lines of its own in the back of the armor.  Troyce and Zozaria follow suit, attacks finally drawing blood but the man stubbornly stands.  He fires at the half elf but Zozaria is ready for it this time and evades the attacks.

EDI and Garrus fire at Yuki, the latter letting a burst of bullets at her.  She deflects one at the last moment but a second lands a grazing hit (Yuki -2).  Miranda releases another barrage of energy at the monk (Yuki -21).  Yuki releases some of her borrowed magics at Joker, filling the man with murderous rage.

((Side note, 'imbue with spell ability' can't actually transfer 'murderous command' it can only transfer divination spells, abjuration spells, and conjuration (healing) spells.  I'm ignoring it this time since I didn't catch it in prep but please keep it in mind in the future))

Joker charges at Miranda, though surprised by the sudden assault the seasoned agent manages to avoid the mech's huge claw.

Outside Kaylee begins summoning an earth elemental to assault the other tower.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2015)

((Are there two EDI's? ))

Round 7 
Tassara moves ahead to stay on Max's side. "This will end now!"

"I FORBID YOU TO *ATTACK*!" she casts the spell on Garrus, Liara, Miranda and Joker (doubt EDI will be affected). 

 -@Yuki! The 3 statues! This is your chance!-

"FORFEIT!"

((Did Max managed to summon her Gravity Elemental?)) 

Max will order he summon to either go ahead and hit the statues if Yuki hasn't done it already. Otherwise, if any other N7 crew member managed to resist the forbid action, she will order the elemental to use his Hold Down gravity ability on them. Beyond that, she changes to Total Defense and waits.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 20, 2015)

soulnova said:


> r((Are there two EDI's? ))


Yes.  I may have forgotten in one of the previous rounds to mention the second one appearing.



soulnova said:


> ((Did Max managed to summon her Gravity Elemental?))



Summoning is a full-round casting time, it will finish being cast next round and Max can order it to act at the same time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2015)

"Hmm the mech moved?
Round 7 Ulysesn moves onto Nissa's floating platform and readies an action to shoot an enemy besides javik
attack
1d20+41
6+41 = 47
dmg:
4d8+10
7,4,7,5+10 = 33
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
4d8+10
2,4,6,5+10 = 27
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
He also has AoO on


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2015)

Yuki nods at Tassara, taking off to the back corner of the statue room, she opens her mouth, and a ghastly, inhuman roar escapes her mouth.










(Uses two stunning fist, two statues within reach, I'll assume they don't get saves XP)

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+15:
5,1,+15
Total:21

Roll(2d6)+15:
2,4,+15
Total:21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2015)

*Round 7*:

Hayao launches into a full attack against Javik however whatever the creature's armor is made out of it does a good job of repelling his cuts.  Nissa repositions and lets loose a barrage of force orbs from her lance, they slam into the green creature and send him flying off the bridge and across the arena.  Unbelievably he rises after the hit though he's far removed from the action.

EDI fires several shots at Yuki, she deflects one with a palm swat and dodges the others.  Lantana vanishes from view again and a moment later Miranda jerks awkwardly as if struck.  Ironwall flurries against Jacob again, this time the cumulative strikes are too much and he folds into a broken pile on the ground.

Tassara moves forward and forbids the opponents from attacking.  Luck must favor her as it seems to have stopped everyone but EDI.  Yuki takes the chance to charge forward and with a shattering shout destroys two of the statues.

Outside Kaylee finishes her summons and dispatches the elemental to strike the Northern statue, it cracks but isn't quite destroyed.  She herself turns to the Southern statue and impales it on a series of magical ice spears.

*Round 8*:
With no active defenders available in range Yuki and the Earth elemental have no problem finishing off the remaining statues.

And the battle is won.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2015)

"Wait...?  We won?  By the gods did we actually do it?" Her eyes widen as they dart around the room, she transforms back into her normal form again, "Hells yeah!" she whistles excitedly, bouncing in place, she gives a wide grin and a thumbs up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2015)

Ulysesn looks back and forth and lays down on the platform Nissa has
"Pretty comfy."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2015)

"Yes!  I told you we could!"  Kaylee grins widely then bows to the earth elemental.  "Thank you friend."  She says before dismissing him.  Then she goes around and uses her healing spells on those she can help and uses Breath of Life if she needs to.  She will ask for permission before using Reincarnate though.  She will also use Inflict Moderate Wounds to heal her zombie that is left.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2015)

"And so it's over," Drell says, dropping her invisibility and setting herself down in front of Joker. "Perhaps now that _Wish_ is no longer available to you, you'll rethink the idea of allowing us access to your equipment. We've officially become your best shot at ever returning home."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2015)

Hayao slowly reverts to his normal form, and sheaths his katana carefully. 

-Tassara? Are you alright?- He looks about the area to make sure the others were fine. -Can you see the others?-


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2015)

@HAYAO -I don't need to see them. I feel everyone is ok. Yuki is pretty hurt, but she will live. I'm glad this is over-

Tassara dispels the hungry earth and Max's does the same with the black tentacles.  Tassara touches the ground, without the invisibility with a tired sigh. "How many did you loose? I might be able to bring them all back in the following days... Kaylee can also help but her reincarnation method might bring them on different bodies..."

She glances at Drell with a nod. "She's right. The offers still stands. We didn't have any qualms on not helping you get the wish from the start. It didn't have to come to this..." 


Tassara will check if any of the "fallen" are still dying so she can heal them right away.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2015)

Duncan exhales slowly and sheathes his Scimitar, looking back at the people he'd put to sleep. 

"Wake em up and they'll be fine. Ye got some fancy shit but still no match for our swords and bows eh?" he smirks.

He uses healing Hex on Yuki, and members of N7 who are around him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2015)

((Responding in general, primarily to these))



Kuno said:


> "Yes!  I told you we could!"  Kaylee grins widely then bows to the earth elemental.  "Thank you friend."  She says before dismissing him.  Then she goes around and uses her healing spells on those she can help and uses Breath of Life if she needs to.  She will ask for permission before using Reincarnate though.  She will also use Inflict Moderate Wounds to heal her zombie that is left.





Nicodemus said:


> "And so it's over," Drell says, dropping her invisibility and setting herself down in front of Joker. "Perhaps now that _Wish_ is no longer available to you, you'll rethink the idea of allowing us access to your equipment. We've officially become your best shot at ever returning home."





soulnova said:


> @HAYAO -I don't need to see them. I feel everyone is ok. Yuki is pretty hurt, but she will live. I'm glad this is over-
> 
> Tassara dispels the hungry earth and Max's does the same with the black tentacles.  Tassara touches the ground, without the invisibility with a tired sigh. "How many did you loose? I might be able to bring them all back in the following days... Kaylee can also help but her reincarnation method might bring them on different bodies..."
> 
> ...




Unfortunately it's too late for Breath of Life by the time Kaylee can get to them.  Actual statuses:

Zaeed's asleep but otherwise uninjured.
Miranda's slightly battered (around 15 points of actual damage).
Javik's pretty seriously battered (around 70 points of actual damage).
Tali's incapacitated (0hp) but should recover without serious complication.
Ashley's incapacitated (-6hp) but stablized and should recover without serious complication.
Samara's "dead" (around -20hp), however amazingly the N7 team works with her a moment and faint signs of life return, weak but growing stronger.
Kasumi is dead (around -60hp), they don't seem to be able to do anything for the injury to her brain.
Jacob is also dead (0 constitution), his bones and chest crushed by Ironwall's massive fists.  They don't seem to be able to do anything for him either.

Other than Samara the others seem to heal as if by magic shortly after the end of the battle.

"Good fight," Joker approaches the others at the end of the battle, there's a twinge of bitterness in his voice.  "We're not really in a position to turn down help.  We don't have much that we can give as means of payment though.  If you're interested come talk to us after the tournament."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Good fight," Joker approaches the others at the end of the battle, there's a twinge of bitterness in his voice.  "We're not really in a position to turn down help.  We don't have much that we can give as means of payment though.  If you're interested come talk to us after the tournament."


Ulysesn takes his tree tokens back (he has 5 now, Kaylee gets to keep 5 as well) then walks toward Liara
"I wonder if you'll actually be up for talking honestly now. I'm highly interested in how things work for you all."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2015)

> Kasumi is dead (around -60hp), they don't seem to be able to do anything for the injury to her brain.
> Jacob is also dead (0 constitution), his bones and chest crushed by Ironwall's massive fists. They don't seem to be able to do anything for him either.




"Huh" Tassara is impressed by their 'magic' or whatever they used to heal them. "Ok... so those two are still dead, right?... "    she looks over to Kasumi "I can help her... Him, I'm not so sure"

(( Jacob had 0 CON when he died, right? Can he be raised at all? Was that ability damage or drain?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Huh" Tassara is impressed by their 'magic' or whatever they used to heal them. "Ok... so those two are still dead, right?... "    she looks over to Kasumi "I can help her... Him, I'm not so sure"
> 
> (( Jacob had 0 CON when he died, right? Can he be raised at all? Was that ability damage or drain?))



((It was ability damage, 'raise dead' will raise him and restore him to 1 con, most other similar or higher level magic will work normally.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2015)

Hayao beelines for Javik after the fight is done, either outside the arena, or when they're allowed back to their quarters. He bows as is proper before he tries to strike up a conversation. 

"Your tenacity was...not something I've ever witnessed before. Impressive, admirable. Strong willed." There's a moment where he considers, inhaling sharply and then sighing. He sets his arms about his chest, folded in an unconsciously guarded position. "...was it your equipment, boons, or a technique you yourself harnessed to do such? In the case of the latter I would be...honored if you could instruct me. Even if just a little."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2015)

Tassara will tend all the wounded from both sides....

4d10 → [10,10,4,7] = (31) +50% = 46
4d10 → [9,2,5,10] = (26) +50% = 39
4d10 → [8,9,1,8] = (26) +50% = 39

... and make sure they don't dispose the bodies or burn them... or whatever they do with their dead. 


How was the reaction of the audience for the fight?


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2015)

Duncan sits next to the fully armored woman (tali) and scratches his head and refers to the spell he cast on her

"Well...um...did ye at least have a good time with the battle?" he smiles. "Normally try te save that one for my lady, but I see a bunch of hot women chargin at me, I'm probably gonna use it on them."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2015)

"If you want to know about your commander, I can help you. Give a list of 8 questions (Yes/No answer). I'll bring your two other friends back to life tomorrow. We will still appreciate if you could in turn allow us the use of some of your technology for the finals, like Drell said before"

After they leave the arena, Tassara will approach Drell.

"Drell, I have something I was hoping you could assist me with. I had something in mind... a kind of potion we could use in case of emergency. Brother Menik told me about it a long time ago... but it requires magical brewing and I'm not really familiar with that. Could you help me make it?" she will explain the basics of  the Newlife Soup.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2015)

Okay, before replies a few clean-up items:


*Spoiler*: _Exp Gains_ 




Ulysesn Rens'hk        11680
Duncan McAlistar    9680
Sister Tassara        10680
Drell D'Harron        10680
Kaylee            13680
Troyce DePrivo        14680
Hayao Blizzard-born    9680
Yuki            11780
Mammon            9680
Zozaria Zanarkand    9680




Gold gained by the fighters: 14,444gp (includes everyone)

Annie won her bet, and collects the 40% return.


*Spoiler*: _Bracket Results_ 





Group name (Total excitement)
Bracket 1: (N7 vs. Dream Walkers) 
Winner: Dream Walkers (314)

This round gave an exciting pitched battle atop a collapsing bridge and a pair of suicidal charges against fortified positions.  It was well received by the crowd.

Bracket 2:  (The Twins vs. Elemental Fist)
Winner: The Twins (113)

The Elemental Fist group gave a united front combining a number of unique styles and psudo-magical martial techniques.  It was exciting and driven.  But ultimately useless.  The twins weathered all their assaults countering with a variety of magic and sheer brutal strength unnatural in such small creatures.  It also had the unique position of being too brutal for the crowd.

Bracket 3:  (Rangers of Power vs. Alchemists of Gminth)
Winner: Alchemists of Gminth (343)
The Rangers of Power came out with a united front, combining the powers of friendship with the strength of unity.  The gnomes met it with bombs.  Bombs turned out to be stronger.

Bracket 4:  (Whistling Arrows vs. The Silver Blades)
Winner: Whistling Arrows (193)
Both groups showed an exciting pitched battle between the two interpretations of skirmish fighting.  Ultimately the ranged skirmishers won after a pitched battle.  Many of the losing betters muttered about the unusual absence of Eduardo, the leader of the Silver Blades bitterly contemplating a different outcome had he been present.

Bracket 5:  (The Fallen vs. The Cutters)
Winner: The Fallen (545)
The Fallen met the insane Cutters in a bloody battle.  Much like the previous round he faced their assault directly and though he took their best he returned it in kind.  The battle came down to one member grappling with blade-covered chains as the heavily armored paladin brutally assaulted with gauntleted hands.  In the end the lone man surfaced the winner.

Bracket 6:  (Dark Crawlers vs. Bloodragers)
Winner: Dark Crawlers (71)
In perhaps the uglist battle the swarm of crawlers charged at the bloodraging barbarians.  The dark halflings were cut down left and right but ultimately proved too high in number for the Bloodragers to win out against.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2015)

soulnova said:


> After they leave the arena, Tassara will approach Drell.
> 
> "Drell, I have something I was hoping you could assist me with. I had something in mind... a kind of potion we could use in case of emergency. Brother Menik told me about it a long time ago... but it requires magical brewing and I'm not really familiar with that. Could you help me make it?" she will explain the basics of  the Newlife Soup.



Drell considers this for a moment, then nods. "That is agreeable. My personal projects are on hold until I can raise sufficient capital, this should serve as an interesting challenge until those funds are acquired."

Drell made 22424 gp 9 sp 7 cp off her bets last round (*@Muk* Annie made 659 gp 5 sp 5 cp off their 10% deal)

Total money: 36,868 gp 9 sp 7 cp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2015)

At some point Ulysesn will have Ironwall make a belt of battle and fuse it with his monk's belt making it a Belt of Monk's battle. (- 9k gp)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2015)

Tassara will work with Drell for the rest of the day to make 1 Soup of Newlife. 

"Say, Drell, what do you think of the results from the other teams? What do you think we should focus on for the finals? Is going to be... a team free for all..." she says with a serious tone as she prepares the soup.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 23, 2015)

((Will reply to other things as time allows))

The group is ushered out of the arena so it can be readied for the next match.

We'll say the finals will be around noon the day after tomorrow giving you on the order of 50 hours to ready yourselves for it (probably sleeping twice during that time).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes his tree tokens back (he has 5 now, Kaylee gets to keep 5 as well) then walks toward Liara
> "I wonder if you'll actually be up for talking honestly now. I'm highly interested in how things work for you all."



Liara looks at Ulysesn thoughtfully, "I'll admit to a curiosity in your abilities, clearly they shouldn't have been as easily discarded.  Come with your friend tomorrow and I'll speak with you then, I cannot promise I can answer all of your questions though."



soulnova said:


> "Huh" Tassara is impressed by their 'magic' or whatever they used to heal them. "Ok... so those two are still dead, right?... "    she looks over to Kasumi "I can help her... Him, I'm not so sure"



Having nothing to lose and everything to gain they arrange to meet you again tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2015)

Yuki sits near the rest of the party, on the ground and away as to make sure she isn't in anyone's way.  Putting her fists together, she closes her eyes and meditates on the battle, seeing if she can learn anything from the combat styles she had seen.

She will acknowledge anyone that nears, and she can willingly hold a conversation if someone wants to speak to her.

((Making sure people realize she isn't cutting herself off.  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 23, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "If you want to know about your commander, I can help you. Give a list of 8 questions (Yes/No answer). I'll bring your two other friends back to life tomorrow. We will still appreciate if you could in turn allow us the use of some of your technology for the finals, like Drell said before"



Joker listens politely before responding.  "We appreciate all the help we can get, and if we can compensate you for your time we will.  But we can't share our technology.  Once before, not too long ago really, we gave technology to a race that wasn't ready for it.  It brought destruction to their home world, and when that wasn't enough they took to the stars and waged war against the galaxy.  _Trillions_ of lives were threatened because of it and it ended with their race threatened with extinction."

"So if the choice is trade our technology or die alone here on the planet, unfortunately we'd have to stay here."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao beelines for Javik after the fight is done, either outside the arena, or when they're allowed back to their quarters. He bows as is proper before he tries to strike up a conversation.
> 
> "Your tenacity was...not something I've ever witnessed before. Impressive, admirable. Strong willed." There's a moment where he considers, inhaling sharply and then sighing. He sets his arms about his chest, folded in an unconsciously guarded position. "...was it your equipment, boons, or a technique you yourself harnessed to do such? In the case of the latter I would be...honored if you could instruct me. Even if just a little."



"Determination," the green alien says simply.  "It is not something to be taught or a quality unique to any particular species.  There is nothing particularly wrong with withdrawing when it is merited, but when the way back is lost then there is nothing left but to move forward.  Boldly and without hesitation."

"If my words have meaning to you, ponder them and they shall be clear.  If they do not, then no amount of teaching will change things."



Vergil said:


> Duncan sits next to the fully armored woman (tali) and scratches his head and refers to the spell he cast on her
> 
> "Well...um...did ye at least have a good time with the battle?" he smiles. "Normally try te save that one for my lady, but I see a bunch of hot women chargin at me, I'm probably gonna use it on them."



The woman hesitates as if blushing so furiously it might be seen through her suit, "it was an interesting experience, one that I would not care to repeat while fighitng."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> At some point Ulysesn will have Ironwall make a belt of battle and fuse it with his monk's belt making it a Belt of Monk's battle. (- 9k gp)



((Just a side note here, Ironwall (nor anyone else really) can't "fuse" items together, he can however add additional enchantments to an already-enchanted-item (like others can) at the standard mark-up price for doing so.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Liara looks at Ulysesn thoughtfully, "I'll admit to a curiosity in your abilities, clearly they shouldn't have been as easily discarded.  Come with your friend tomorrow and I'll speak with you then, I cannot promise I can answer all of your questions though."
> 
> Having nothing to lose and everything to gain they arrange to meet you again tomorrow.



"That's more like it, I feel stronger from this battle and will be even stronger still when we meet tomorrow so I wouldn't mind showing off a bit. 
That right Nissa?" Ulysesn smirks at Nissa


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2015)

(( Tass should have healed yuki for +130 hp ))

Max dismisses Charlie's form around her, and goes to sit beside the monk "You did good, *Yes I did,* I WAS NOT TALKING TO YOU CHARLIE! -I meant Yuki" she embarrassingly clears up. 


--------



After working with Drell and preparing for the following day, Tassara seems awfully quiet and... tired. If N7 have any questions for the commune spell to know about commander Shepard she will ask them before heading up to sleep. If they have a photo of him, she offers to try to scry him tomorrow.




*Spoiler*: _@HAYAO_ 



At night, Hayao feels a distinctive tug during his dream, as if some immaterial hand was trying to reach him. The other presence is well known to him.

If he agrees to reach back, he would find himself in the middle of a breathtaking landscape.



He's in what it seems to be an endless valley covered by tiny glowing flowers. Above, in a starry sky, the moon seems so close he could almost touch it. A soft melody echoes as Tassara stands up from among the flowers.













"If you don't mind... I believe I'll take you up on that dance now" she smiles offering him her hand.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2015)

Yuki smirks, opening an eye to look at Max, "Yeah, well, you did great out there too Mouse.  You too Charlie." She pauses for a moment, "You want to go do something?  That was fun, but spending time with friends outside of combat is good too, helps the mind and soul from becoming lonely.  I've never been one for meditation, analyzing battle styles can wait until bed time."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2015)

"We should do a girls night out to celebrate! We can bring Kaylee and Lantana, maybe even Rin and Annie! I believe Tassy is just too tired though... she can't stay up late either way."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2015)

Yuki leaps to her feet in a swift movement, "That's a great idea!"grabbing Max and swinging her around in a circle then setting the young woman on her shoulder, "Let's go bug the other girls into coming!" she bounds away with Max perched, then bugging *Kaylee, Lantana, Rin Nissa, Drell and Annie* with the same phrase, "We're gonna have a girl's night, want to come?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 23, 2015)

Hayao watches the extraterrestrial for a long moment, and then finally bows in silence, offering some words as he rises up from the gesture.

"You've said too much. There is no sound and I'm stricken - deaf and blind. Flawless method. We will meet again and you cannot speak. If you speak, I'll know and you'll be defeated. You'll be defeated but I'll lose." He nods to him. "Thank you."

Rin moves over towards Javik after Hayao departs, bowing as well. "Where is it you learned to move in that way?" she asks a bit timidly, resigned to her blind form. Hayao watches from a few steps away, and then looks to Javik. He stares a little longer, giving the man a knowing glance, and then departs his company to leave the two to speak.

---

Hayao returns to his room in order to meditate on Javik's words, and consider how he could emulate the man's will, drive, and economy of motion. Little by little, that gives way to him drifting off to sleep, before he actually does begin to sleep.


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



Hayao moves through different katas he's learned and trying to integrate, and as he moves through a slash, he feels a tug at his consciousness, which he instinctively gives way to. And suddenly his setting has changed, and he blinks once, though slowly begins to understand, turning towards the sound of the melody. He studies the cleric for a time and then takes the offered hand, nodding a bit.

"You performed amazingly today," he notes quietly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will work with Drell for the rest of the day to make 1 Soup of Newlife.
> 
> "Say, Drell, what do you think of the results from the other teams? What do you think we should focus on for the finals? Is going to be... a team free for all..." she says with a serious tone as she prepares the soup.



Drell works quietly, not speaking unless spoken to, or to ask for ingredients or assistance.

She thinks for a moment on Tassara's question before answering. "The Fallen is our greatest threat - it seems evident from Kaylee's divination that we ought to fear his power. Beyond him, I worry of the twins the most - perhaps if we can guide them to battle the Fallen, we can kill two birds with one stone, as it is...our greatest strength is our versatility, and we should exploit that."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2015)

After the fight, Kaylee makes sure that her new Juju Ogre Zombie is back in the barracks and healed up well.  Of course when she makes it back to the barracks and meets Juki things don't go smoothly.

"Who is this?"  Juki walks up and looks at the hulking mass.

"I haven't named him yet.  I created him just before the match."  Kaylee also eyes the creature who seems to roll his eyes.

"Does it talk?"

With a shrug Kaylee moves to grab a few things for a bath.  "He hasn't yet."

"Who are you?"  Juki pokes him in the stomach, she knows that he is wendo and she wonders if she might know him.  With a grunt he brushes her hand away and just for a moment, it looks as though the ogre blushed.  "Wait, I do know you."  She peers up at the face.

Crossing his arms he looks away.

"Why don't you leave him alone for now Juki."  Kaylee says walking back to the pair.

"Oh, I will, but I will find out who he is."  Her eyes narrow and she goes over and sits in one of the chairs, not taking her eyes off of him.  

Just then Yuki and Max burst in yelling about a girl's night.  "Sure, I'm in.  Just let me bathe really quick."  She then turns toward Juki and Lion.  "You guys stay here and keep him safe.  Ogre zombies aren't exactly welcome around most cities."  They nod in agreement and after a quick bath Kaylee is off with the other girls.


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2015)

Annie's been playing with fires, tower shields and floating force shields while she watched the match.

When Yuki comes busting in Annie's flaming tower shield just passes by Yuki's nose as is rotates around the room.

"Sure I am in for some fun girl talk. Gotta take a break from all these floating flaming shields," Annie gets up and readies herself for a meet up.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2015)

"Oh wait! I'll ask Anja too! She must know good place to go around here!" Max will go for the bard, and come back leading her by the hand. Anja still has yet to meet everyone in the party but is glad she can come along with them too. 

"So, Yuki... where to first?"





*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 



Tassara dances slowly at the tune of the music. 

She shakes her head "I'm not sure how much I actually helped. Those two were really relentless. Nothing I was throwing at them seemed to work. I did made them stop fighting at the end... so, we avoided more casualties. That was good" she comments as they move. 

"I... I wasn't sure I could make this one happen" she blushes looking around at the scene.  "I guess your dream ability might have also helped"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2015)

“Hey there new comer!” Yuki grins while bouncing in place, waiting for all the girls that decided to take the invitation.  “I saw this place on one of my walks that seems to be pretty awesome.  C'mon girls, follow me!” She takes long strides, but staying slow enough for the rest of them to keep up. 

They enter a building with musicians playing on a stagelike area, with males of many races strutting around on it in various stages of undress.  












Sconces line the walls with candles in sections, with a large chandelier in the center.  Tables cover half of the large room, the other half taken up by the stage and a large bar connected to it.  There is a secondary floor to it, railing on the edge with doors lining the walls.

_Welcome...To the Incubus' Cave!_ A sign reads just inside the doorway, hanging from the bottom of the other floor.

The girls take a table after a(n obvious reasoned) pause.

Yuki lets off a startled deer noise while blushing slightly, clearing her throat, she puts a platinum piece down on the table, "I got the drinks for tonight."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2015)

((As an aside, there's no particular need to do the downtime linearly, if those that don't have anything in particular going on tonight want to skip to tomorrow go ahead.  ICly the map will be revealed around the end of the day today so you'll get a full day to prep specifically for it if you feel the need to.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's more like it, I feel stronger from this battle and will be even stronger still when we meet tomorrow so I wouldn't mind showing off a bit.
> That right Nissa?" Ulysesn smirks at Nissa



Nissa beams, "sure, I can put on a show.  Drell's the one with the powerful magic though.  And Tassy and Kaylee.  I might have variety but I don't really have much power."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches the extraterrestrial for a long moment, and then finally bows in silence, offering some words as he rises up from the gesture.
> 
> "You've said too much. There is no sound and I'm stricken - deaf and blind. Flawless method. We will meet again and you cannot speak. If you speak, I'll know and you'll be defeated. You'll be defeated but I'll lose." He nods to him. "Thank you."
> 
> Rin moves over towards Javik after Hayao departs, bowing as well. "Where is it you learned to move in that way?" she asks a bit timidly, resigned to her blind form. Hayao watches from a few steps away, and then looks to Javik. He stares a little longer, giving the man a knowing glance, and then departs his company to leave the two to speak.



((I have no idea how to respond to this  ))

Javik looks after Hayao with confusion as he leaves before acknowledging Rin.  "My movements?"  There's a hint of hesitation in them.  "I was born to battle, my entire life spent fighting creatures you could not comprehend.  My training was from others that spent their lives fighting as such."

"There is little specific I can tell you, and I doubt little that would mean anything to the style of battle that you know.  Discipline, dedication, endurance.  Pain teaches lessons, not pleasant ones but it also tells an important story that you continue to draw breath."

"Continue to draw breath and you will eventually grow strong, it is the only outcome I know."  He pauses and looks up at the sky, there's a hint of confusion and fear from him, "but now?  I don't know.  It is a different age from the one I have lived in."




Captain Obvious said:


> ?Hey there new comer!? Yuki grins while bouncing in place, waiting for all the girls that decided to take the invitation.  ?I saw this place on one of my walks that seems to be pretty awesome.  C'mon girls, follow me!? She takes long strides, but staying slow enough for the rest of them to keep up.
> 
> They enter a building with musicians playing on a stagelike area, with males of many races strutting around on it in various stages of undress.
> 
> ...



Lantana is eager for the chance to get out and have some fun, at least in principle.  She blushes a deep crimson red upon entering the tavern and quickly averts her eyes to the ground demurely.  "What are those?  Why?  This simply isn't decent!"  Despite her words she glances up, blushing even more furiously.

Nissa is in as well, floating gently behind the group (actually carried by her unseen servant for those able to see invisibility).  She's excited which doesn't dim upon entering the bar, "woo!  Dancing!  Party!"  She doesn't seem to find anything out of the ordinary with the bar.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa beams, "sure, I can put on a show.  Drell's the one with the powerful magic though.  And Tassy and Kaylee.  I might have variety but I don't really have much power."



"Nonsense I saw what you did to that guy on the bridge at the end, I bet you have them beat in power in spades, though for this show I'm going to be the power."
Ulysesn winks at Nissa
"We can fix that with some more spells if you want."
((after Nissa's response, we'll move onto the next day where we will have our spells refreshed and meet up with the ME team))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nonsense I saw what you did to that guy on the bridge at the end, I bet you have them beat in power in spades, though for this show I'm going to be the power."
> Ulysesn winks at Nissa
> "We can fix that with some more spells if you want."
> ((after Nissa's response, we'll move onto the next day where we will have our spells refreshed and meet up with the ME team))



"I know a lot of simple things, but I've never been very good at magic."  She shrugs slightly, "I really only started studying it when I met Fluffykins.  But just let me know how I can help!"

((Sure, again time need not be strictly linear here))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



 The elf took a strong lead while dancing, confident in how he moved. A natural center piece, though he pays close attention to his partner. "That's all true. But you were still attentive. Stuck to your morals. And kept your own safe. That's what matters."



Hayao doesn't respond to her second comment, though does gauge to her facial expression. Dream Hayao was pretty much the same as waking Hayao; calm, precise in how he moved, and with muted expression or emotion. "You're capable of plenty, as long as you don't count yourself short." He glances down at their feet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I know a lot of simple things, but I've never been very good at magic."  She shrugs slightly, "I really only started studying it when I met Fluffykins.  But just let me know how I can help!"
> 
> ((Sure, again time need not be strictly linear here))


"Well, just pick spells that would amaze most magicless people, not destructive ones. I bet that even your least powerful spells would even surprise them. After all, I can't cast them either."
*next day*
Ulysesn's spell list

*Spoiler*: __ 




Level 1
Ant Haul
heightened-awareness
Ironbeard
Whispering Lore
Level 2
Luckwing
Animal Aspect
Air Step



Ulysesn finds Liara with Nissa.
"Well lets get started on the show, I hope you know what you are agreeing too." Ulysesn chuckles.
"I guess testing one's physical abilities would come first? How about some Acrobatics? Think of the most drastic thing you can think of I guess."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 23, 2015)

Rin's ears twitch a little as she hears the emotions that stain the man's voice, even if she can't view his expression through her own eyes. There's a small smile, though her words were a great deal bolder than her expression or body language. "And if you did not have that...fighting. What would you do? The most important thing you might teach those that come after you...if it wasn't how to wage war. What might that be?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2015)

"Wow..."  Kaylee looks around with a smile.  "I feel a bit overdressed.  Am I overdressed?  Should I take off some of my clothes too?"  The druid follows the rest of the group in as they settle at the table.  "I don't think I will drink too much tonight Yuki, though I might enjoy some dancing..."  She looks around and laughs.  "Don't you leave us Lantana.  Enjoy yourself!!!"  Kaylee takes off her cloak to start the evening.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2015)

"hahaha, let's get this party star-waawah-wa" the girls stutters as she enters the bar. Max's eyes grow wide, her mouth hangs open. There's a combination of awe and fright on her face as she stares at the many males around. *"you don't have one of *those*"* Charlie says...but even then, there's no response by Max. She might have to be led to their table because she's frozen at the entrance. 



*Spoiler*: _HAYAO_ 





The cleric says nothing else but only nods at him with pink cheeks. 

Tassara has really no experience in this kind of dancing. She had hoped to practice before, but either way, she lets Hayao take the lead in this matter, admiring his moves.  As they move around, she can't hold back a joyful laugh. He dances better than she ever could.

If he's going to show off his dancing, she decides she's not going to stay behind either...

Perform Sing 1d20+13=28

Tassara closes her eyes, and Hayao can tell she sings for the sake of singing, simply enjoying the moment as he leads her around.


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2015)

Annie lifts Max up and carries her to the table. "I'm betting 2 drinks that the green horn is serving us drinks."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana is eager for the chance to get out and have some fun, at least in principle.  She blushes a deep crimson red upon entering the tavern and quickly averts her eyes to the ground demurely.  "What are those?  Why?  This simply isn't decent!"  Despite her words she glances up, blushing even more furiously.
> 
> Nissa is in as well, floating gently behind the group (actually carried by her unseen servant for those able to see invisibility).  She's excited which doesn't dim upon entering the bar, "woo!  Dancing!  Party!"  She doesn't seem to find anything out of the ordinary with the bar.






Kuno said:


> "Wow..."  Kaylee looks around with a smile.  "I feel a bit overdressed.  Am I overdressed?  Should I take off some of my clothes too?"  The druid follows the rest of the group in as they settle at the table.  "I don't think I will drink too much tonight Yuki, though I might enjoy some dancing..."  She looks around and laughs.  "Don't you leave us Lantana.  Enjoy yourself!!!"  Kaylee takes off her cloak to start the evening.





soulnova said:


> "hahaha, let's get this party star-waawah-wa" the girls stutters as she enters the bar. Max's eyes grow wide, her mouth hangs open. There's a combination of awe and fright on her face as she stares at the many males around. *"you don't have one of *those*"* Charlie says...but even then, there's no response by Max. She might have to be led to their table because she's frozen at the entrance.





Muk said:


> Annie lifts Max up and carries her to the table. "I'm betting 2 drinks that the green horn is serving us drinks."



?Ooooohkay Mouse, Kiddo...Loosen up, you gotta roooooolll with it.? Yuki grins with her words, glancing then pointing at Kaylee, and Nissa, ?No looser, keep your clothes on, we just got here and we haven't even had a drink.  We gotta keep the nudity and drunken explosions to a minimum of at least mid night.? she laughs at her own joke, stretching her neck out as she sits in the chair casually, ?The strongest drinks you have!? She shouts, grinning widely, ?Kitten, you too.  No black tentacles until Lantana's atleast starting to feel the alcohol.  She's too skittish otherwise.? she pauses, admiring some of the men herself, "Y'know, we're surrounded by fit and handsome guys on a daily basis...But I have to say, none of them can show it off like these guys." She glances at Anja, "So you're the new girl, eh?  Welcome to the group!"

((I'm figuring Moogle can have them bring the drinks and stuff, and all the girls can just chat away!))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



As the song comes to an end, Hayao's draws his expression back from the mellowed out, dazed look he had at first. He sets it back to one that is at once pensive, minute, thoughtful. "That...was quite beautiful." The elf's gaze rolls up in thought as he considers something, and then sits down in the field of flowers. His eyes were clear, vibrant, just like the flowers about them. When he looked up at the moon, there seemed to be a thread drawn out, taut between him and the celestial body. 

He looks towards Tassara again, and exhales quietly, closing his eyes. "...you know, there are a lot of ways something like this could go poorly. Mistakes that might be made. Elves and humans..." he trails off. "And the dozens of other complications."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2015)

Anja looks at Max. "Aw, honey, they don't bite. Don't worry" she pats the younger girl in the back, but Max goes to sit between the group with a still petrified expression. The bard doesn't seem fazed at all. 



*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




"Thank you. You are an amazing dancer too" Tassara accepts his compliment heartily. She sits down too, looking at the moon. She holds her legs closer, resting her head against her knees. 

"I know..." she smiles  "Things may change... sometimes you win, sometimes you learn. I'm not worried about that. To be honest... I haven't been this happy in a while now. Joy has been harder to come by..." she sighs in relief.  "At the end of the day, all we have is who we are..." she turns her head slightly to face him.

"...and tonight, I'll fall asleep with you in my heart"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2015)

Drell spends her night in a secluded area, working on throwing her bombs further without sacrificing accuracy.

((The range on her bombs is 20 feet currently, she's trying to extend that.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn finds Liara with Nissa.
> "Well lets get started on the show, I hope you know what you are agreeing too." Ulysesn chuckles.
> "I guess testing one's physical abilities would come first? How about some Acrobatics? Think of the most drastic thing you can think of I guess."





*Spoiler*: _Nissa spell list_ 




((I haven't leveled her yet, nothing changed with Summoner/Clerical spells))

Racially she can do dancing lights and mending at will, those would probably be decent examples.

Wizard spells available:
- Silent Image
- Alarm
(Endure Elements already cast, in effect)
(Unseen Servant already cast, in effect)
- Continuous Fire
- Make Whole
- Storm Step
- Ablative Sphere
- Ice Spheres
- Major Image
- Strangling Hair






Hidden Nin said:


> Rin's ears twitch a little as she hears the emotions that stain the man's voice, even if she can't view his expression through her own eyes. There's a small smile, though her words were a great deal bolder than her expression or body language. "And if you did not have that...fighting. What would you do? The most important thing you might teach those that come after you...if it wasn't how to wage war. What might that be?"



"I don't know."  His voice is surprisingly firm, "who would you be if you woke up tomorrow and were no longer you?  The sum of my existence no longer has meaning, it is an unsettling concept."  Despite the words he doesn't seem particularly shaken.



Captain Obvious said:


> ?Ooooohkay Mouse, Kiddo...Loosen up, you gotta roooooolll with it.? Yuki grins with her words, glancing then pointing at Kaylee, and Nissa, ?No looser, keep your clothes on, we just got here and we haven't even had a drink.  We gotta keep the nudity and drunken explosions to a minimum of at least mid night.? she laughs at her own joke, stretching her neck out as she sits in the chair casually, ?The strongest drinks you have!? She shouts, grinning widely, ?Kitten, you too.  No black tentacles until Lantana's atleast starting to feel the alcohol.  She's too skittish otherwise.? she pauses, admiring some of the men herself, "Y'know, we're surrounded by fit and handsome guys on a daily basis...But I have to say, none of them can show it off like these guys." She glances at Anja, "So you're the new girl, eh?  Welcome to the group!"
> 
> ((I'm figuring Moogle can have them bring the drinks and stuff, and all the girls can just chat away!))



((Yeah, just FYI you don't have to wait on me for generic level NPCs, waiters bringing food/drinks, casual chatting is fine.  Ancient sages delivering artifacts of vast power less so  )))

A scantly clad elven bishie delivers cups and a selection of bottles to the group pausing to make several attempts to playfully obstruct Lantana's sight as she determinately averts her gaze before passing on to other tables.  Once he's gone she quickly latches on to a cup and begins nursing it, "are all your outings like this?  Do these people not realize any decency?"  There's hints of stress in her voice as she continues to keep her eyes down avoiding contact.

Nissa sits cross-legged on the table carefully directing her servant to hold her cup at a drinking level, "what's 'decency?'  People are having fun, don't you like having fun?  Even if you don't like this sort of fun what's wrong with them having it?  Not like you're being forced to dance on the tables, though I'm sure we could arrange something if you wanted to try."  She giggles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2015)

> "I guess testing one's physical abilities would come first? How about some Acrobatics? Think of the most drastic thing you can think of I guess."


"Well I guess  something I haven't tried would be jumping between two walls to get onto a roof."
Ulysesn finds a spot like this between two buildings with Liara and Nissa.
((of course it'd be rough since the buildings have bricks and such))

"Well I've never tried this, Yuki could probably do it easily... Here goes."
Ulysesn runs then suddenly braces himself against the wall like in the picture and uses the momentum and force to jump between the walls until he gets to the roof.
Acrobatics: 1d20+20
14+20 = 34
Climb: 1d20+13
17+13 = 30


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2015)

Anja takes a drink "One's body is a natural source of beauty. These men have worked hard to attain what they have. If one wishes to show off some or ALL of that beauty, who am I to disagree?  I believe we can appreciate a fine work of art.... besides, we are all adults here..."  she glances at Max hesitantly. "Wait... she's an adult, right?"

*"yeah, she is" *Charlie responds for the girl. Anja knows about Charlie, but STILL... it is kind of weird that the other voice is coming from the shocked and blushed young woman. *"i dont know why she's like this"*

"Ok" she hands Max one of the drinks "You might need one of this sweetie. Start slow... we have all night ahead"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well I guess  something I haven't tried would be jumping between two walls to get onto a roof."
> Ulysesn finds a spot like this between two buildings with Liara and Nissa.
> ((of course it'd be rough since the buildings have bricks and such))
> 
> ...



Liara and the others applaud politely at the demonstration.  They don't seem particularly amazed though.



soulnova said:


> Anja takes a drink "One's body is a natural source of beauty. These men have worked hard to attain what they have. If one wishes to show off some or ALL of that beauty, who am I to disagree?  I believe we can appreciate a fine work of art.... besides, we are all adults here..."  she glances at Max hesitantly. "Wait... she's an adult, right?"
> 
> *"yeah, she is" *Charlie responds for the girl. Anja knows about Charlie, but STILL... it is kind of weird that the other voice is coming from the shocked and blushed young woman. *"i dont know why she's like this"*
> 
> "Ok" she hands Max one of the drinks "You might need one of this sweetie. Start slow... we have all night ahead"



"One's body might be," Lantana says tightly.  "But to be so brazen about it?  It's undignified!  Such things should be done with decorum.  Proper ritual with quiet respect, not simply strutted around like a barnyard animal!"  She takes another deep draw from her drink.

Nissa just giggles, "why?  Clothes are more or less optional in fae communities.  I mean sometimes you need them, like in the winter or whatever, but nobody thinks twice if you're not wearing them.  Humans are weird that way."

Lantana sniffs loudly ignoring the brownie.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2015)

Anja chuckles. "Oh, come on, they are not always like this. They are not going around town in their birthday suits everyday (although I wouldn't mind *that* one, teeheehee)... that's why places like this exist. You can simply sit back and enjoy the sights"

"IS IT HOT IN HERE?" Max suddenly blurts out, saying something for the first time in the night. "I THINK I NEED A DRINK"

"Honey, you have a drink" Anja points at the girl's hand. 

"OH" Max looks down and without a second thought drinks it all in one go. Her face twitches not knowing what she just had. 

"N-not all-! Oh gods...."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Liara and the others applaud politely at the demonstration.  They don't seem particularly amazed though.



"Thank you, thank you, when I get down from here it'll be Nissa's turn."
Ulysesn jumps off the roof landing in front on them.
"Woo!"
acrobatics: 1d20+20
8+20 = 28
"Hurt a little, but not much. Now Nissa, how would you usually pull a prank with magic?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 24, 2015)

"I think that you have a great deal to still live for, Javik," she says, gently placing a hand on his shoulder. "And I think that wherever your captain is, he'll be thinking of you. Please don't give up hope. It's all we have at times."

She takes a step back, and bows to him. "Shimmering One smile upon you."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



"I..." Hayao blinks in surprise after a moment as he exchanges the gaze, and then glances aside, averting his eyes for a second. He folds his arms over his middle lightly, expression pensive. "I...am glad, and relieved, you associate those sorts of emotions with me, Tassara," he works out slowly, gradually. The elf clears his throat. "I should go back to...meditating, I believe. But I enjoyed this. Honestly."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Anja takes a drink "One's body is a natural source of beauty. These men have worked hard to attain what they have. If one wishes to show off some or ALL of that beauty, who am I to disagree?  I believe we can appreciate a fine work of art.... besides, we are all adults here..."  she glances at Max hesitantly. "Wait... she's an adult, right?"
> 
> *"yeah, she is" *Charlie responds for the girl. Anja knows about Charlie, but STILL... it is kind of weird that the other voice is coming from the shocked and blushed young woman. *"i dont know why she's like this"*
> 
> "Ok" she hands Max one of the drinks "You might need one of this sweetie. Start slow... we have all night ahead"





WorkingMoogle said:


> "One's body might be," Lantana says tightly.  "But to be so brazen about it?  It's undignified!  Such things should be done with decorum.  Proper ritual with quiet respect, not simply strutted around like a barnyard animal!"  She takes another deep draw from her drink.
> 
> Nissa just giggles, "why?  Clothes are more or less optional in fae communities.  I mean sometimes you need them, like in the winter or whatever, but nobody thinks twice if you're not wearing them.  Humans are weird that way."
> 
> Lantana sniffs loudly ignoring the brownie.



"I forgot you haven't been with us all that long." Yuki grins widely and loosens her belt to allow her shirt to open, a bodywrap covering her chest, but allowing the muscles on her abdomen to be seen, "Nudity is natural, completely and utterly.  We've been forcibly stripped of our clothes a...few times.  Kaylee, Nissa and I are from the wilds so...clothes are more or less optional." shrugging, "In fact, I don't even like wearing shoes.  And between us girls, I can't even read common, I tried, just can't, doesn't even look like lettering.  Elven, Draconic, Necril, I can." she laughs, drinking about half of her cup.



soulnova said:


> Anja chuckles. "Oh, come on, they are not always like this. They are not going around town in their birthday suits everyday (although I wouldn't mind *that* one, teeheehee)... that's why places like this exist. You can simply sit back and enjoy the sights"
> 
> "IS IT HOT IN HERE?" Max suddenly blurts out, saying something for the first time in the night. "I THINK I NEED A DRINK"
> 
> ...



"Mouse.  Mouse, calm down." She sits forward, in a calm, slightly worried tone, "I see this is a little...shocking.  Buuut, it's all in good fun.  They aren't going around acting like animals either, Kiddo.  You ever see a gnoll at mating season?  The worst part with gnolls is you don't know which is male and which is female.  HaHA! That's something to see.  You can't tell me that you don't have a favorite of what you're seeing." Yuki smirks at Lantana leaning back again, "Everyone does, I'm sure by the looks on their faces." she finishes what she had, grinning at the others before looking up and watching the men dancing for a few moments.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "You can't tell me that you don't have a favorite of what you're seeing." Yuki smirks at Lantana leaning back again, "Everyone does, I'm sure by the looks on their faces." she finishes what she had, grinning at the others before looking up and watching the men dancing for a few moments.



"My favorite...." Anja looks around judging the males and then points at one "It would be that one. Not too big, not too small. And its almost like I can scrub my laundry on his abs... those muscles! Gods!" 

Max seems to be sinking into her seat. "I need another drink!"

"No, no. You had one already, honey. Wait at least until they bring the snacks. Honey, just... relax. C'mon, tell me which one you like best" Anja nudges Max. 

Max opens her mouth nerviously, her eyes moving quickly from one male to the other. She's sweating. "ah...I...erh...m-maybe.... *the one with the nice schlong over there *EEEEEEEEEEEEK" Max covers her mouth in embarrassment "cHARLIEEEER-ARRRRAAAAAAGH"  she seems to be trying to hide herself under the table.  Anja simply pulls her up back to her seat.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2015)

Yuki grins, "You seem the type that would be more into the exotics~" She turns into something similar to Garrus.  She lets off a clicking sound, as the mandibles open and closes, "Not that he isn't appealing himself." she changes back to her human form, grinning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell spends her night in a secluded area, working on throwing her bombs further without sacrificing accuracy.
> 
> ((The range on her bombs is 20 feet currently, she's trying to extend that.))



The main problem the bombs suffer from is they're fairly light and not terribly arrowdynamic.  That and hurling anything over a distance is hard 

Using something like Bomb Launchers would help with this.

Arguably if you wanted to invest in it you could probably make ones crafted to survive the bomb deployment (adamantine?), allowing them to be enchanted with things like 'distance' or 'returning.'



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you, thank you, when I get down from here it'll be Nissa's turn."
> Ulysesn jumps off the roof landing in front on them.
> "Woo!"
> acrobatics: 1d20+20
> ...



"Well, brownies really are less pranksters than many types of fae," Nissa begins cautiously.  "But I'd probably layer distractions."  She touches the haft of her lance for a moment and begins casting, quickly invoking a _quickened emotion_ and major image.  The area is filled with a burst of comradery as thousands of tiny sparkling lights swarm about the area.

"I'd then probably try to keep their attention for a bit," her words seem to reverberate slightly from an _enthrall_ spell, while she talks the invisible servant moves over to Ulysesn and grabs unties his bootlaces before tying them together.  "With any luck they won't notice what else is going on."

((Just an aside here, I really don't want the N7 group to be major part of the campaign.  I don't mind if you guys want to have some incidental interactions with them during the tournament and by all means help them get home after it if you want but I don't anticipate them becoming reoccuring characters.))



Hidden Nin said:


> "I think that you have a great deal to still live for, Javik," she says, gently placing a hand on his shoulder. "And I think that wherever your captain is, he'll be thinking of you. Please don't give up hope. It's all we have at times."
> 
> She takes a step back, and bows to him. "Shimmering One smile upon you."



Javik returns the gesture, slightly confused by the whole experience.



Captain Obvious said:


> "I forgot you haven't been with us all that long." Yuki grins widely and loosens her belt to allow her shirt to open, a bodywrap covering her chest, but allowing the muscles on her abdomen to be seen, "Nudity is natural, completely and utterly.  We've been forcibly stripped of our clothes a...few times.  Kaylee, Nissa and I are from the wilds so...clothes are more or less optional." shrugging, "In fact, I don't even like wearing shoes.  And between us girls, I can't even read common, I tried, just can't, doesn't even look like lettering.  Elven, Draconic, Necril, I can." she laughs, drinking about half of her cup.



"Nudity is natural," she sniffs again and takes a drink.  "But many things that are natural have their own time and place.  Were this a bathhouse or spa nudity would be quite appropriate, though perhaps not with such zeal."

She sniffs again and sips at her drink, "still I will admit there is a energy here, and relaxing is a nice change of pace from what I have seen before."





Captain Obvious said:


> "Mouse.  Mouse, calm down."





Captain Obvious said:


> She sits forward, in a calm, slightly worried tone, "I see this is a little...shocking.  Buuut, it's all in good fun.  They aren't going around acting like animals either, Kiddo.  You ever see a gnoll at mating season?  The worst part with gnolls is you don't know which is male and which is female.  HaHA! That's something to see.  You can't tell me that you don't have a favorite of what you're seeing." Yuki smirks at Lantana leaning back again, "Everyone does, I'm sure by the looks on their faces." she finishes what she had, grinning at the others before looking up and watching the men dancing for a few moments.



Lantana blushes slightly again and feigns offense for a moment before considering the room, "if I must I suppose that one?"  She points at a half-elf in silken robes, open to the waist showing off a chiseled form below, "he seems to at least understand the concept of allowing some things to take root in the imagination."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 24, 2015)

And thus Rin finds her way towards the venue for...girl's night, and seems at once, unsure of what was happening, hesitant, and somewhat timid. Her brows knit together and she resists the urge to shapeshift into her hybrid form in order to look around. The blind girl freezes in the doorway.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2015)

Yuki nods appreciatively, "Yeah, he's pretty nice.  You catching a cold or something though?  You seem to be sniffing a lot." She tilts her head at the blushing woman.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2015)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee looks at the man that Max mentions and chuckles.  "Makes me miss Duncan a bit."  She laughs and then lets her eyes wander as she sips her drink.  When Yuki looks like Garrus, she smiles slightly.  "Maybe I like the exotics too..."  She looks at the bigger men around the room and shrugs before spying Rin at the door.  "*Rin*!  Over here!"  She calls to the woman, figuring she could follow her voice.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 24, 2015)

Rin turns towards the sound of Kaylee's voice, and moves towards it, coming to stop at their table. She wrinkles her nose a touch, touches her ears, and brushes off her kimono a bit. "This...is the right place?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2015)

"Riiiiin!" She shouts excitedly, seeing the blind woman come in, "Yeah, it is.  We got drinks already, we're waiting for food still.  We just got here a bit ago, you haven't missed much."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well, brownies really are less pranksters than many types of fae," Nissa begins cautiously.  "But I'd probably layer distractions."  She touches the haft of her lance for a moment and begins casting, quickly invoking a _quickened emotion_ and major image.  The area is filled with a burst of comradery as thousands of tiny sparkling lights swarm about the area.
> 
> "I'd then probably try to keep their attention for a bit," her words seem to reverberate slightly from an _enthrall_ spell, while she talks the invisible servant moves over to Ulysesn and grabs unties his bootlaces before tying them together.  "With any luck they won't notice what else is going on."
> 
> ((Just an aside here, I really don't want the N7 group to be major part of the campaign.  I don't mind if you guys want to have some incidental interactions with them during the tournament and by all means help them get home after it if you want but I don't anticipate them becoming reoccuring characters.))


"Useful no doubt for more things than just tricks."
acrobatics: 1d20+20
13+20 = 33
Ulysesn trying to take a step notices his boots are tied as he starts falling, but simply catches himself on both feet by jumping at the last moment and catching himself.
"Close, I have to remember to check my boots more often."
he unties then reties them
Ulysesn looks at the ME team present and asks them
"Who wants to see the world through a butterfly's perspective?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The main problem the bombs suffer from is they're fairly light and not terribly arrowdynamic.  That and hurling anything over a distance is hard
> 
> Using something like Bomb Launchers would help with this.
> 
> Arguably if you wanted to invest in it you could probably make ones crafted to survive the bomb deployment (adamantine?), allowing them to be enchanted with things like 'distance' or 'returning.'



Drell takes the necessary materials to Ironwall.

"I would like one of these, created with adamantine, enchanted to return, if this is within your capabilities," she says.

((Price would be 10 (base) + ~60 (adamantine missile cost, although I'm not sure if it should be more expensive) + 2,000 (returning) for *2,070 gp*, right?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Riiiiin!" She shouts excitedly, seeing the blind woman come in, "Yeah, it is.  We got drinks already, we're waiting for food still.  We just got here a bit ago, you haven't missed much."



A dwarven waiter walks by with a tray carefully balanced on his head.  It's carefully laden with plates of fried chicken wings with a variety of different sauces on them and others with vegetable tempura.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the ME team present and asks them
> "Who wants to see the world through a butterfly's perspective?"



"I'm not sure it's a good idea to--" Liara begins only to be cut off by Tali.

"I will try it.  I've already been exposed to some of their 'magic' this might be interesting as well."



Nicodemus said:


> Drell takes the necessary materials to Ironwall.
> 
> "I would like one of these, created with adamantine, enchanted to return, if this is within your capabilities," she says.
> 
> ((Price would be 10 (base) + ~60 (adamantine missile cost, although I'm not sure if it should be more expensive) + 2,000 (returning) for *2,070 gp*, right?))



((The non-magical weapon would be 3010gp, Ironwall can craft it for 1004gp in raw materials, normally you'd have to buy "+1" I'll let you go without it this time since this is an odd case, so it'd be 2000gp for the enchantment, or rather 1000gp for Ironwall's materials, 2004gp total))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm not sure it's a good idea to--" Liara begins only to be cut off by Tali.
> 
> "I will try it.  I've already been exposed to some of their 'magic' this might be interesting as well."


Ulysesn smiles
"Well first things first since you can't cast magic on your own, I'll let you borrow mine."
Ulysesn stores the luckwing spell into the ion stone around his head circling around
"This can store magic in a limited amount, it also reacts to your thoughts." He makes the ion stone zigzag around his head before grabbing it and having it float around Tali's head
"I'll want that back after this, but we'll see if you can use it this way. Think about summoning a butterfly with your will. Let the stone know your will in wanting to cast the spell called Luckwing."


> Casting this spell creates a one-foot-long golden butterfly (use stats for a stirge except it does not possess its melee attack, scent ability, or its special abilities). This butterfly is under your complete control, and you are empowered to see, hear, and feel everything the butterfly does. The butterfly triggers any traps and suffers any damage a normal stirge would.


"Well give it a shot."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 





Tassara nods. "Hn, I had a great time too. Thank you for coming... perhaps next time you can to set up the place" she suggests softly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2015)

Rin draws in a sharp breath and then listens a bit closer. "Everyone is moving so...quickly. This place sounds rather loud and smells...improper," she says quietly, and then slides into a seat. "What are you drinking?" Her nose wriggles again as she tries to pick up more scents.


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



Hayao considers this for all of several seconds, before nodding once. Apparently he had a suitable choice already in mind? Or a way to figure out something suitable easily enough. "As you wish."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 



"Wonderful. I'll see you in the morning then. A long day of planning strategy awaits us tomorrow. Rest well, Hayao. Good night..."  

Tassara and her dream recede, as if dissolving in a multitude of tiny fireflies, and leaving Hayao on his original 'place'.




Max looks around more calmed, but is still covering her mouth, as if afraid that Charlie will say some other embarrassing things. She grabs some of the chicken wings and starts eating. Anja offers Rin a drink.

"Ah, In case it wasn't clear, (Rin, is it?), yes, there are males around here dancing in different levels of nakedness for our entertainment. Don't worry, you don't have to touch anything you don't want to..." Anja glances at Rin and then at Yuki quickly taking a sip from her drink  _"*BUT* if you want to... I believe it can be easily arranged" _ she remarks without being too serious.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2015)

"Hmm, ..." Annie's been drinking and then staring at each girls chest area then look at her own. "hmm ...." She stands up and then goes over to Max's side and gropes her chests feeling her size.

"Why isn't any of the boys hitting on ya? Ya got juggs, nice milk juggs!" Annie says while massaging and lifting them up.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2015)

(())
"EEEK! HEY!"  Max slaps Annie's hands away from her, visibly weirded out. She pulls herself closer to Yuki and Rin for security. "I'm not some cow!" she complains. 



 "Boys **AND** Girls need to ask permission to touch. That was not nice"  Anja warns Annie with a frown.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 26, 2015)

Rin frowns and then shifts over to her hybrid form so as to not go without her eyesight...it seemed like a good choice to make at the moment. She glances around, taking in the details, and then purses her lips a touch. "...wow." she peeps quietly.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2015)

Duncan raises an eyebrow at the thought of Kaylee going to one of those taverns and laughs.

"Poor thing - she's probably wonderin why folk are takin their clothes off."

Having nothing better to do he goes over to the N7 camp, "Hey, anyone up for a drink and a few games? All the girls have fucked off without me and the guys in my group are....weird."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll want that back after this, but we'll see if you can use it this way. Think about summoning a butterfly with your will. Let the stone know your will in wanting to cast the spell called Luckwing."
> 
> "Well give it a shot."


Tali watches the orb rotate curiously for a good long while before apparently recalling what she is supposed to be doing.  Then with little preamble a glowing golden butterfly pops into existence.

"This is very disorienting," she says after a moment.  "How do you deal with it?"

Liara watches with a neutral expression on her face though she's clearly curious about the process as well.




Hidden Nin said:


> Rin frowns and then shifts over to her hybrid form so as to not go without her eyesight...it seemed like a good choice to make at the moment. She glances around, taking in the details, and then purses her lips a touch. "...wow." she peeps quietly.



Nissa wrestles a fried mushroom from one of the plates eyeing the mighty prize a moment held staggering.  "I don't get the confusion.  You guys are all strange.  We should party like this every night!  Why's it a girls night only?  Why not bring the guys too?  Maybe they'd like to dance if dancing's just a guy thing?"



Vergil said:


> Having nothing better to do he goes over to the N7 camp, "Hey, anyone up for a drink and a few games? All the girls have fucked off without me and the guys in my group are....weird."



When Duncan arrives at the N7 camp he finds it nearly empty.  Garrus and Grunt are packing up the last of their things as they seem to be clearing out.

"I wouldn't mind a drink--" Grunt begins only to be cut off by Garrus.

"Sorry, we've got to get back to help with the repairs.  A few of us will be back in the morning to meet with the young red-head and the pointy-eared fellow though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Tali watches the orb rotate curiously for a good long while before apparently recalling what she is supposed to be doing.  Then with little preamble a glowing golden butterfly pops into existence.
> 
> "This is very disorienting," she says after a moment.  "How do you deal with it?"
> 
> Liara watches with a neutral expression on her face though she's clearly curious about the process as well.



"Well consider it an extension of yourself, like seeing something from someone elses perspective. It's one of the merits of knowledge and understanding. Just remember you have full control.
I guess think how a butterfly would... here."
Ulysesn extends his finger with his arm raised
"Try landing on my finger, you have a few minutes to try."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well consider it an extension of yourself, like seeing something from someone elses perspective. It's one of the merits of knowledge and understanding. Just remember you have full control.
> I guess think how a butterfly would... here."
> Ulysesn extends his finger with his arm raised
> "Try landing on my finger, you have a few minutes to try."



The butterfly flaps around a few moments before moving over to land on Ulysesn's finger.  "The disorientation isn't so bad, though it is unusual.  The mental interface is fascinating though, what powers it?  How does it operate?"  She raises her left hand to look at her forearm and a glowing screen rises into the air, she taps various parts of it quickly changing the patterns of lights and symbols.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2015)

Duncan looks at Garrus and Grunt.

"I figured - you lost in battle te us so I wouldn't want te show ye up by beatin ye at drinking too. Suppose ye have te have some pride te go back with." Duncan baits with a half smile


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The butterfly flaps around a few moments before moving over to land on Ulysesn's finger.  "The disorientation isn't so bad, though it is unusual.  The mental interface is fascinating though, what powers it?  How does it operate?"  She raises her left hand to look at her forearm and a glowing screen rises into the air, she taps various parts of it quickly changing the patterns of lights and symbols.



Ulysesn looks at the screen interestingly before grabbing the ionstone back, the spell will stay on it's own.
"Interface? It just is and a higher power... powers it for my own magic. You're probably better off asking Nissa what powers it."  
Ulysesn looks at the group
"So who wants to be able to lift and carry 3 times the weight they originally can for 12 hours?
Whoever steps forward He'll cast ant haul on.


> The target's carrying capacity triples. This does not affect the creature's actual Strength in any way, merely the amount of material it can carry while benefiting from this spell.


"Who wants the ability to walk on air?"
Whoever comes forward he'll cast Airwalk on

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The subject can tread on air as if walking on solid ground. Moving upward is similar to walking up a hill. The maximum upward or downward angle possible is 45 degrees, at a rate equal to half the air walker's normal speed.
> 
> A strong wind (21+ miles per hour) can push the subject along or hold it back. At the end of a creature's turn each round, the wind blows the air walker 5 feet for each 5 miles per hour of wind speed. The creature may be subject to additional penalties in exceptionally strong or turbulent winds, such as loss of control over movement or physical damage from being buffeted about.
> 
> ...






Ulysesn looks at Joker
"You're moving so slowly all the time, how would you feel about moving much faster with a pair of new legs for 6 minutes?"

Ulysesn turns to Liara
"Would you like the land itself to speak to you and the ability to recall information easily along with seeing your surroundings for an hour?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 27, 2015)

"Because if the guys came along then us girls couldn't bond like we are now." She grins at Nissa, then watching each girl in turn before looking up at the men dancing again, "A bunch of misfits brought together by fate.  Sure bonding as a group with the men is good.  But it's not us girls.  The broken and misplaced by fate, We might as well get to know eachother as friends so we can trust eachother.  Not fight like a bunch of territorial beasts." She laughs gently.  

"Who wants a drinking contest?" A mischievous look flickers in her eyes.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 27, 2015)

At some point, Troyce will find Drell and say he's sorry for hurting her feelings the other day.

He'll also remove the battery small power source from the rectangle device and ask Ironwall about making more of them.

And then he will spend time making preliminary schematics for a firearm that could potentially incorporate an approximation of the electromagnetic mechanisms used in that enemy rogue's weapon ((let me know what I'd need to roll for this b/c it's probably something))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Garrus and Grunt.
> 
> "I figured - you lost in battle te us so I wouldn't want te show ye up by beatin ye at drinking too. Suppose ye have te have some pride te go back with." Duncan baits with a half smile



Grunt twists forward, "lost?  I didn't even get to fight!  Stuck in damn tunnels the whole time--"

"Grunt, this isn't a good," Garrus begins then pauses and grins before continuing.  "No you know what, have a good time.  Have a good time, we'll pick you up in the morning."  He tips his head slightly to Duncan, "have a good evening, I unfortunately have other things to do tonight."

Grunt looks confused a moment then shrugs and turns to Duncan, "okay, so where do you get a drink on this rock?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the screen interestingly before grabbing the ionstone back, the spell will stay on it's own.
> "Interface? It just is and a higher power... powers it for my own magic. You're probably better off asking Nissa what powers it."



"Interface?  I mean, it just does, it's magic."  Nissa fumbles confused, "the energy comes from, well, for some spells it comes from other planes, sometimes it depends on whether it's arcane magic or what school or."  She stops and scrunches up her face, "I don't really know, I've never been very good at theory, it took a lot of work even to learn simple things."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the group
> "So who wants to..."



Various members try out various spells to various effects.  The effects are met with degrees of confusion and many, many questions.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Because if the guys came along then us girls couldn't bond like we are now." She grins at Nissa, then watching each girl in turn before looking up at the men dancing again, "A bunch of misfits brought together by fate.  Sure bonding as a group with the men is good.  But it's not us girls.  The broken and misplaced by fate, We might as well get to know eachother as friends so we can trust eachother.  Not fight like a bunch of territorial beasts." She laughs gently.
> 
> "Who wants a drinking contest?" A mischievous look flickers in her eyes.



"Misfits?  I'm a knight!  Or I will be at least!"  She giggles and takes another sip from her tipped cup.  "And we've got a spirit master," she looks at Max then to Rin, "a foxy sword saint."  "A master of life and death," she gives a playful curtsy to Kaylee before turning to Annie.  "The manipulator of magic and the marketplace."

"And of course the charging fury of fists, and occasionally claws and horns and hooves," she giggles again losing it for a moment.  "I don't see any misfits.  Heroes!  Champions of good!"

Lantana averts her gaze a moment to take a drink, "a drinking contest sounds good to me."

Nissa double-takes a moment, "oh, sorry, I didn't mean to leave you out, I just don't really know you yet!"

"Don't mention it, there's a lot of that going around."



Crossbow said:


> At some point, Troyce will find Drell and say he's sorry for hurting her feelings the other day.
> 
> He'll also remove the battery small power source from the rectangle device and ask Ironwall about making more of them.
> 
> And then he will spend time making preliminary schematics for a firearm that could potentially incorporate an approximation of the electromagnetic mechanisms used in that enemy rogue's weapon ((let me know what I'd need to roll for this b/c it's probably something))



((For future reference, use knowledge: engineering for any of this stuff, your K:E is rather expanded than what most people would use it for though.))

The power source in the device is chemical based based on strange interactions between types of metals.  Ironwall can replicate it without any problem.

The energy source the firearms used was much more powerful however.  It's based on strange energy decays of certain obscure materials, finding sources of it would be difficult.

Worse it uses another material that Troyce has never heard of to manipulate the very mass of the projectiles the weapon fires ((Eezo)), to fully replicate the weapon he'd need to find a source of this or use a magical alternative.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Various members try out various spells to various effects.  The effects are met with degrees of confusion and many, many questions.



Ulysesn chuckles at Liara looking lost while being bombarded with information and laughs at the weird raptor legs Joker now has while Tali continues to mess with the butterfly.
"Hey comes in handy doesn't it. Being able to move more easily, retain information with ease, lift things you shouldn't be able to. I'm not even an impressive spellcaster. We should be able to fix your ship with some effort.
But before we look at that I'm going to show you the one that amuses me most... on her."
Ulysesn points at Miranda with a smirk.
"Please relax."
Diplomacy: 1d20+24
20+24 = 44
He casts Ironbeard on Miranda
"Okay I'm all spent Nissa, your turn."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2015)

"Thanks Nissa.  Bring us several extras boys!" She grins and looks at Lantana, while waving for more drinks, "Hey, you're a badass teleporting, fan swinging woman that crushed someone's skull on _accident_.  I'd say that's pretty impressive, that's from a monk that can probably lift this table and everyone sitting around it.  I know I've been calling you Kiddo..." She pauses and taps her lip, "But...Anna or Ofan I believe would be more fitting.  They both mean gift, one in elven, the other in draconic.  Because I believe us being brought here, and finding you was a gift of the gods and fate itself." She gives her lopsided expression to the woman.  "I feel you belong here, you've already found your place in the workings of the team, you just don't realize it yet.  Besides, you and I still gotta compete together, I am registered as your pet for this tournament." She sticks her tongue out as a halfling and the dwarf from before balance a few trays filled with drinks, enough that the girls who want to compete can.

"Nissa!  Make the countdown for us."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2015)

Anja takes one of the drinks. Max hesitantly grabs another one, she still gives furtive looks at the males but keeps a wary attitude towards Annie. They are ready for the competition.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 28, 2015)

"Tavern." Duncan says, "Hah this is gonna be great! What de ye guys drink?" 

Duncan asks "I know how te brew a bit but I'm always on the hunt for better, stronger stuff."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2015)

Taking another sip of her drink Kaylee shakes her head.  "I think I'll pass this time."  She laughs and eyes the men that bring the drinks before grabbing one of the fried mushrooms.  "I agree with Yuki, Latana.  You have definitely earned your place with us."  Raising her glass she gives a small toast toward her and watches the competition.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn points at Miranda with a smirk.
> "Please relax."
> Diplomacy: 1d20+24
> 20+24 = 44
> ...



A bushy beard of iron sprouts out of Miranda's face as others laugh.  She touches it curiously a moment before shrugging and seeming to accept it.

Nissa trots Fluffykins over, "well, there's a lot of options but what you'd probably be most interested in is this."  She directs her unseen servant to pull a variety of tools out of Fluffykins' saddlebags laying various tongs and hammers out on the ground before her.

She then starts casting a slow and long spell.  Slowly the tools begin to pick themselves up and move around on their own.  "I've never really made a ship before, let alone one that flies.  But I've done a lot of construction, even for Big People, and I can do it very quick with enough tools.  Once I tell these what to do they'll keep working without direction all day!"

"And more directly," she pauses and directs the unseen servant to withdraw a small hand mirror and hold it up.  A moment later the hammers float over and smash it into shards of glass and twisted metal.  She begins a second, much quicker spell and the mirror quickly unbends and the bits of glass fly in and seal together magically reforming the mirror as if untouched.  "I can fix most anything with magic.  I might need some help with the heavy lifting though."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Thanks Nissa.  Bring us several extras boys!" She grins and looks at Lantana, while waving for more drinks, "Hey, you're a badass teleporting, fan swinging woman that crushed someone's skull on _accident_.  I'd say that's pretty impressive, that's from a monk that can probably lift this table and everyone sitting around it.  I know I've been calling you Kiddo..." She pauses and taps her lip, "But...Anna or Ofan I believe would be more fitting.  They both mean gift, one in elven, the other in draconic.  Because I believe us being brought here, and finding you was a gift of the gods and fate itself." She gives her lopsided expression to the woman.  "I feel you belong here, you've already found your place in the workings of the team, you just don't realize it yet.  Besides, you and I still gotta compete together, I am registered as your pet for this tournament." She sticks her tongue out as a halfling and the dwarf from before balance a few trays filled with drinks, enough that the girls who want to compete can.
> 
> "Nissa!  Make the countdown for us."





Kuno said:


> Taking another sip of her drink Kaylee shakes her  head.  "I think I'll pass this time."  She laughs and eyes the men that  bring the drinks before grabbing one of the fried mushrooms.  "I agree  with Yuki, Latana.  You have definitely earned your place with us."   Raising her glass she gives a small toast toward her and watches the  competition.



Lantana blushes and smiles shyly.  "Fate?  Perhaps so.  I know I couldn't have asked to wake up around anyone better, if anything it was fate shining on me."

As the servers bring out new drinks Nissa has her unseen servant lift her to the edge of the glass.  "Okay everybody, one, two--," without further procession she jumps into her mug with a splash, "three!"



Vergil said:


> "Tavern." Duncan says, "Hah this is gonna be great! What de ye guys drink?"
> 
> Duncan asks "I know how te brew a bit but I'm always on the hunt for better, stronger stuff."



Grunt walks along with Duncan, "I dunno, beer's good enough I guess.  Ryncol's better, probably kill a little guy like you though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> A bushy beard of iron sprouts out of Miranda's face as others laugh.  She touches it curiously a moment before shrugging and seeming to accept it.
> 
> Nissa trots Fluffykins over, "well, there's a lot of options but what you'd probably be most interested in is this."  She directs her unseen servant to pull a variety of tools out of Fluffykins' saddlebags laying various tongs and hammers out on the ground before her.
> 
> ...



"Heavy lifting huh? Good thing Ant haul lasts so long. I can prepare more useful spells tomorrow to help. For instance giving everyone the ability to lift 3x their weight and some other stuff. I'd probably need a look to get a good idea what to prepare... Where is Tassara? She'd be able to help with spells too and she needs to revive your friends still doesn't she?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 28, 2015)

"Ryncol....aye if a guy like you says it's strong it's probably gonna be strong. But I got some ale that actually was so good it powered me up."

((I think I still have some - would it have gone off by now?))

Duncan enters the tavern

"Hey fellas! Drinking contest! Who's in?! Barkeep - the strongest thing you've got!"

((Do they have whiskey?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Ryncol....aye if a guy like you says it's strong it's probably gonna be strong. But I got some ale that actually was so good it powered me up."
> 
> ((I think I still have some - would it have gone off by now?))
> 
> ...



((It's fine, it'll last for a few weeks at least.  It'll be drinkable for months though likely the "special" qualities will reduce with time.))

The bartender is a effeminate looking halfling wearing a frilly suit in the style of Ylati's noble class.  He scowls at the pair without bothering to hide it a moment before selecting a dusty bottle of something brown and holds it just out of reach.  "Double-distilled, Dalmahoy whiskey.  Tastes slightly worse than the stuff we use to wipe down the bar but it will do the job.  2 golds a glass."

Grunt fumbles through his pockets and produces a handful of mixed coins, "this stuff's your money right?  So we're good."  He drops the coins on the bar and lunges to grab the bottle, he's surprisingly fast for his size.  He up-ends the bottle and takes a long drink before exhaling appreciatively.  "Not bad, guess you guys know your stuff.  Want a try?"  He holds the bottle towards Duncan while the bartender looks on in a sort of furious shock.

((In a universe I created?  I suspect most bars on the planet have whiskey  ))


----------



## kluang (Mar 28, 2015)

Zozaria looks amazed at how fast Grunt pick up the bottle and looks at Duncan. "Drinking contest? And here I thought you're a change man thanks to Kaylee. Guess there are things that never change."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2015)

((Duncan/Grunt and the girls are _probably_ in different bars, which one is Zozaria with?))


----------



## kluang (Mar 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Duncan/Grunt and the girls are _probably_ in different bars, which one is Zozaria with?))



Same bar as Duncan and Grunt and drunk. Probably reading a sappy poetry on top of a table. Soon


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2015)

((UR, Tassara went to sleep. She will be available in the morning))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2015)

soulnova said:


> ((UR, Tassara went to sleep. She will be available in the morning))


((it is morning, he has spells. This is after the night Tassara slept))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2015)

((I'll wait until the girls night out is over. ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 30, 2015)

((I'll probably post to finish 'girls night out' tonight unless there's more people are wanting to do there.  The following will happen the next day, in the mid morning))

All the competitors are summoned in the morning to break the fast and to discuss the finals.  Unlike the previous round this gathering is restricted to the competitors and a handful of their close supporters (Annie can attend if she so chooses).

After everyone has had time to gather food, the arena master stands and calls for attention.  "We have had days of glorious battle.  Some of you have had chance to reenact famous battles of history or acts of valor and chivalry worthy of the ages.  I could not have asked for a better opening tournament!"

"For the finals I have something special planned."  He pauses to sip at his drinks, "there may be those amongst you unfamiliar with the history of this arena, once it was a famous testing ground of the battle-rager.  Warriors came from all around to compete here, against each other, against monsters and fierce creatures, and against slaves carted in to be slaughtered."

"Amongst those slaves was a man who one day would be famous, the Valiant favored him and cast his divine gaze upon the man.  And he fought his way out of the slave pens, through the arena, and on to freedom taking his fellows with him.  In many ways this gave birth to Eomr itself and certainly we would live in a very different place without him."

"For our finals you will get a chance to replicate his deeds."  He pauses and motions and servants distribute maps for the finals ((I'll get this to you when I've had time to finish it)).  "Six starting locations, randomly selected, within the maze of the warrens beneath the arena.  Find your way to the surface of the arena.  There is a great pillar, shielded against magics, atop it is the artifact that stands as price for the tournament."

"Size the artifact and escape with your team through the sewers.  But this is no mere race, you must fight for freedom with your companions, in order to win your entire team, alive or not, must make it to the exit."

((OOC map notes:

There are basically three sections to worry about.  The first is a "maze" with six starting points indicated in it.  There are various ways to the surface throughout the maze.

The second is the arena proper, there's a few structures on it for cover but largely it's dominated by a pillar, 100' high.  This pillar and 10' around it is an anti-magic zone.

The last part is the "sewers" mixing tunnels leading to an exit zone, getting everyone there with the artifact means you win.

The starting locations and the sewers are warded against teleportation (and the anti-magic zone around the pillar prevents it as well by its nature).  The maze and the surface are fair game though, so if you want to step out of the starting room and teleport to the surface that's an option.

_Technically_ combat is not required for this, I'm going to play it out more like a dungeon than single battle.  OOC you will likely encounter at least some of your opponents.  I'll leave it to you to discuss strategies ((I already know the strategy your opponents will be using, they all have different approaches here)).

((Someone remind me to post odds for Annie for the finals, I don't have the information I need for that at work))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Heavy lifting huh? Good thing Ant haul lasts so long. I can prepare more useful spells tomorrow to help. For instance giving everyone the ability to lift 3x their weight and some other stuff. I'd probably need a look to get a good idea what to prepare... Where is Tassara? She'd be able to help with spells too and she needs to revive your friends still doesn't she?"


Ulysesn looks around back and forth hoping she'd arrive just at the mention of her.
"She always sleeps like the dead, despite not needing to...
Well seeing as she is pretty important and we have to wait would one of you mind killing some time sparing with me in hand to hand combat in preparation for the tournament until she arrives? Perhaps I could learn a thing or two from you guys."
Ulysesn takes a fighting stance


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2015)

Duncan nods and takes a swig of the liquid.

"Zozo - yer next mate. So Grunt, what games de ye play when yer drinkin over there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

((Moving some things on))

*Spoiler*: _Girls drinking night, the results_ 




After numerous spirited rounds of drinking, a little impromptu karaoke, a few dances, and a few other rounds of drinking the group eventually moves on.

The group comes to as the light of dawn breaks through a window.  They find themselves surrounded in silken sheets on a waterbed larger than many rooms, it rolls as they stir adding a wonderful nausea to the hangovers they nurse.

Everyone's dressed in silken nightgowns patterned with symbols of the Lord of Silver Linings (though a DC 10 int/Knowledge religion check will skillfully note that these are not proper clergy garb but rather some sort of simplistic - but well crafted imitation).

As they stir a butler arrives with a light breakfast and their normal things, politely averting his eyes from the group.






WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Someone remind me to post odds for Annie for the finals, I don't have the information I need for that at work))



Bracket 1: The Dream Walkers, to win (+113)
The general opinion the Dream Walkers is good, people are impressed both with the raw strength and the flexibility of the group.  The general concerns are that the group lacks cohesion to win out.

Bracket 2: The Twins, to win (+43)
The Twins have a frankly scary reputation.  Side bets on the number of kills they'll get are common the main argument against them is they've shown a lack of seriousness throughout the whole competition.

Bracket 3: The Alchemists of Gminth, to win (+144)

Bracket 4: The Whistling Arrows, to win (+343)
While people are generally impressed with the Whistling Arrows (and they'll likely pick up sweet mercenary contracts) the general opinion seems to be they lack the stamina to win against the other heavy hitters.

Bracket 5: The Fallen, to win (+22)
The Fallen is generally the crowd favorite.  Part of this is his reputation with the Valiant, part of it is his seeming immortality so far in the tournament.  The main arguments against him deal with the fact that he's merely one man.

Bracket 6: The Dark Crawlers, to win (+542)
The Dark Crawlers are considered a radical long-shot at this stage.  They might match up well individually against any given group but their untalented swarming and general willingness to sacrifice numbers isn't expected to play out well here.

((As before +X means a 100gp bet will win Xgp profit (100gp original bet +Xgp))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks around back and forth hoping she'd arrive just at the mention of her.
> "She always sleeps like the dead, despite not needing to...
> Well seeing as she is pretty important and we have to wait would one of  you mind killing some time sparing with me in hand to hand combat in  preparation for the tournament until she arrives? Perhaps I could learn a  thing or two from you guys."
> Ulysesn takes a fighting stance



"I'm afraid we have other things to attend to than training.  None of us are really hand to hand specialists anyway, that is an uncommon style of practical combat where we're from."



Vergil said:


> Duncan nods and takes a swig of the liquid.
> 
> "Zozo - yer next mate. So Grunt, what games de ye play when yer drinkin over there?"



"Well, last time I was drinking I stole a cop car, that was fun.  Don't think you guys have those really.  Carriages?  Suppose the horses would object to the fire though."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2015)

Tassara wakes up early and attends the meeting with a fresh smile and a serene demeanor. She beams and says good morning to everybody present.  

During the explanation, she nods and takes note of the map... but specially of the other groups' reaction and overall spirits.

Perception roll 1d20+26=41

Sense Motive 1d20+23=37


-Drell, Kaylee, Hayao... we might need to discuss tactics on a secure area, protected against scrying. Can that be possible?-



Tassara prepares the Raise Dead necessary to bring back Samara and Kasumi. (( Or whoever was left dead)) She will still ask N7 if they wanted her to use the commune spell to asks questions about their Commander Shepard's whereabouts. ((i guess we can leave this off screen))

----

"...what happened....* That was fun*... oh shit, my head, Charlie, do not even talk"

"Well" Anja looks at their clothing "Better than last time, that's for sure"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2015)

> "I'm afraid we have other things to attend to than training. None of us are really hand to hand specialists anyway, that is an uncommon style of practical combat where we're from."


"Oh come on you all can't be that busy... 
That might explain why we beat you actually, all of you seem rather weak.
But you are right there are better things to attend to, I need to look into one of the competitors, AFTER finding Lantanna. Come on Nissa, they appear to be too busy."
Ulysesn looks for Lantanna
"Hey Lantanna, where have you been?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2015)

"Anyone remember what happened after we left the club, because I sure can't." Yuki shakes her head, arm over her eyes, staggering a bit as she stands and moves to the butler to gather her things, "What happened?" she asks, starting to redress herself, "Hey, I think one of my rings is gone.  My protection ring." She scowls and shakes her head, questioning internally if she even needs to wear her shirt as she holds the pile of her clothing.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2015)

"Ha! That sounds like fun. Hmm...I would but...ut would lead te a lietime of servitude or death. Fuckin law always in my way te have a good time."

"I mean drinkin games  - did ye have any up in the stars or wherever the hell ye came from? I had this one called . Ye play it wit cards and 10 times out of 10 ye get blitzed!"

Duncan explains the rules.

"Anythin like that where yer from?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2015)

"Uh....I told you I didn't want to drink that much..."  Kaylee whispers grumpily while putting one hand on her head and the other on her stomach.  "I don't remember much of anything...."  She shakes her head then groans.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara wakes up early and attends the meeting with a fresh smile and a serene demeanor. She beams and says good morning to everybody present.
> 
> During the explanation, she nods and takes note of the map... but specially of the other groups' reaction and overall spirits.



The pair of Imps that make up the Twins sit perched on one end of a table.  They tear at a hunk of meat with little apparent consideration or concern for anything else going on.  Tassara gets the impression that they're only here because it's expected of them, they certainly don't seem to care about what the Arena Master has to say, let alone the other competitors.

The Alchemists of Gminth are in good spirits and chat politely with others gathered and generally seem to be sociable about the competition.  Tassara suspects that they're taking careful notes mentally about their opponents though what they're looking for specifically she can't tell.

The Whistling Arrows are more reserved.  They're polite and chat when they're approached but they seem to be playing with cards closer to the chest than the gnomes.  They all seem particularly concerned with the maps though they're not discussing anything specific around their opponents.

The Fallen sits silently on the opposite end of the room from the imps.  He makes no effort to disguise his disgust with the whole process.  While he seems perfectly calm Tassara suspects that if it were up to him he'd get the battle started right here and right now.

Only a couple of the Dark Crawlers are present, accompanied by a dark elf that seems to be a manager or organizer for them.  The halflings and hider themselves are fairly wild, tearing into their food and generally acting as nuisances.  The Drow is more polite, occasionally making token efforts to reign them in and generally socializing to some degree.  There's little doubt he's the brains behind their operation.




soulnova said:


> Tassara prepares the Raise Dead necessary to bring back Samara and Kasumi. (( Or whoever was left dead)) She will still ask N7 if they wanted her to use the commune spell to asks questions about their Commander Shepard's whereabouts. ((i guess we can leave this off screen))



The raise dead successfully brings life back to Kasumi and Jacob (Samara was already okay).  The N7 people are amazed in a variety of different ways bombarding Tassara with questions about the process while checking the pair over to make sure they seem okay.

Questions for the divination: 

*Spoiler*: _Probably ME3 Spoilers_ 




Is Shepard Alive: Yes
Are the reapers defeated: Yes
Is Shepard Hurt: Yes
Does Shepard need rescued: No
Can magic repair their ship: Unclear ((*groans*))
Can magic contact Shepard: No
Can magic contact Earth: No
Is Earth Safe: No




((As an aside, PCs generally are given more leverage in this but clerics in general are very careful about using raise dead type spells on people without ascertaining who they are as the gods tend to react poorly if you ask their assistance to bring a follower of one of their rivals back to life.  Just a FYI considering Tassara really doesn't know much about these people.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh come on you all can't be that busy...
> That might explain why we beat you actually, all of you seem rather weak.
> But you are right there are better things to attend to, I need to look into one of the competitors, AFTER finding Lantanna. Come on Nissa, they appear to be too busy."
> Ulysesn looks for Lantanna
> "Hey Lantanna, where have you been?"


Ulysesn finds Lantana nursing a bloody mary and a hangover.  She gives him a weak smile, "girls night out was a little more wild than expected, but was a lot of fun.  I think.  What I remember anyway."   She gives a slight giggle.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Anyone remember what happened after we left the club, because I sure can't." Yuki shakes her head, arm over her eyes, staggering a bit as she stands and moves to the butler to gather her things, "What happened?" she asks, starting to redress herself, "Hey, I think one of my rings is gone.  My protection ring." She scowls and shakes her head, questioning internally if she even needs to wear her shirt as she holds the pile of her clothing.



Lantana rises slowly, groggy from the night's haze and clutches her mouth a moment before recovering, "no, not really, I think there was something about chickens?"  She struggles a moment before rising, then looking down at herself she somehow looks sicker than the hangover, "_what_ are we wearing?  No taste whatsoever."

She gathers her things and composes herself.  After a moment she speaks up again, "someone said something about a ring?"  She raises her hand confused, "I've got an extra now, is this it?"  She tugs briefly on it before pronouncing, "it seems to be stuck, it's not cursed is it?"



Vergil said:


> "Ha! That sounds like fun. Hmm...I would but...ut would lead te a lietime of servitude or death. Fuckin law always in my way te have a good time."
> 
> "I mean drinkin games  - did ye have any up in the stars or wherever the hell ye came from? I had this one called . Ye play it wit cards and 10 times out of 10 ye get blitzed!"
> 
> ...



"Lifetime of servitude?  You guys need a Shepard of your own.  Hehe."  He listens as Duncan explains the game, "sounds fun.  Lots of drinking at least.  Let's see if you little pink guys can keep up!"

((Just FYI while I have fun with the Mass Effect guys I don't plan on them being long term characters in the campaign so I'll probably want to wrap this up before too long so they can fade into the background.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana rises slowly, groggy from the night's haze and clutches her mouth a moment before recovering, "no, not really, I think there was something about chickens?"  She struggles a moment before rising, then looking down at herself she somehow looks sicker than the hangover, "_what_ are we wearing?  No taste whatsoever."
> 
> She gathers her things and composes herself.  After a moment she speaks up again, "someone said something about a ring?"  She raises her hand confused, "I've got an extra now, is this it?"  She tugs briefly on it before pronouncing, "it seems to be stuck, it's not cursed is it?"



"It...uh...wasn't when I had it." Yuki scowls again, looking at Lantana's hand, "But it's yours now I guess." the monk lets off a quiet laugh, "I don't think I know any reason why that would happen...Maybe we should talk to Drell after we...feel better."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "It...uh...wasn't when I had it." Yuki scowls again, looking at Lantana's hand, "But it's yours now I guess." the monk lets off a quiet laugh, "I don't think I know any reason why that would happen...Maybe we should talk to Drell after we...feel better."



Lantana meekly changes into her regular garb keeping as out of view of the servant as possible.  After doing so she reaches into the folds of her kimono confused for a moment then pulls out a wooden medallion inscribed with a blazing hearth.  "Does this belong to someone else?  Was I pilfering from people?"  She immediately sets about inventorying her other items.

A DC 10 int/knowledge religion check will identify it as a holy symbol of 'The Raiser.'


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2015)

Duncan continues drinking as he challenges Grunt (and no doubt loses)

((Meh I was just wasting some time - no big deal))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2015)

Yuki scowls then checks her own stuff as she dresses and looks through her bag, "Maybe?  Nissa and I can be bad influences sometimes.  But looking at what we were wearing and what you have...Seems like it was an adventure of religion." she shakes her head, gently patting Lantana on the shoulder, "You feel any different other than the alcohol crash?" an amulet of the Holy Mother hanging from her neck, she scowls and stares at it, not realizing it was there until then.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2015)

_"...quiet..."_ Max begs in whispers as she tries to change back into her clothes.

Anja looks at the garments, the medallion, the rings and tries to put 2+2 to try to discern what is happening (or happened)... there are too many religious symbols around them.


K. Religion 1d20+11=30

"Erh.... girls?..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan continues drinking as he challenges Grunt (and no doubt loses)
> 
> ((Meh I was just wasting some time - no big deal))


((No worries, we can still kill some time, I just didn't want to get drug into anything overly long with them.))

The last coherent thought Duncan has as they start in on their third bottle of brown liquid is that Grunt doesn't even look phased tipsy yet.

He wakes up as the first light of dawn breaks the horizon on the roof of a two-story building.  He's stripped to his kilt, is painted blue, and has a claymore strapped to his back.  At first none of his other equipment is to be seen but after a moment a goat with the gear strapped to packs walks over and bleets loudly.




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki scowls then checks her own stuff as she dresses and looks through her bag, "Maybe?  Nissa and I can be bad influences sometimes.  But looking at what we were wearing and what you have...Seems like it was an adventure of religion." she shakes her head, gently patting Lantana on the shoulder, "You feel any different other than the alcohol crash?" an amulet of the Holy Mother hanging from her neck, she scowls and stares at it, not realizing it was there until then.



"Different?  No, I don't think so."  Lantana scowls slightly, "though I might be too distracted by the intense desire to crawl in a corner and die to say for sure."



soulnova said:


> _"...quiet..."_ Max begs in whispers as she tries to change back into her clothes.
> 
> Anja looks at the garments, the medallion, the rings and tries to put 2+2 to try to discern what is happening (or happened)... there are too many religious symbols around them.
> 
> ...



All three are goodly gods (which is good?  I guess?).  

The Lord of Silver Linings is the god of mercy, hope, and healing.
The Raiser is the god of fertility, agriculture, the harvest, and life.
The Holy Mother is the god of home, industriousness, and marriage.

All three are fairly allied religions though there's no direct overlaps.  In Eomr it wouldn't be unusual for them to be more tightly knit than usual if for no other reason than the small presence they all have in the country.

The medallions are common holy symbols, nothing fancy but functional as a symbol of faith.

The nightgowns are very unusual, obviously custom made and likely not typical sleepware of the faith.  Anja probably suspects they have more to do with pretending to be of the faith than they do of actual worship.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Different?  No, I don't think so."  Lantana scowls slightly, "though I might be too distracted by the intense desire to crawl in a corner and die to say for sure."





soulnova said:


> _"...quiet..."_ Max begs in whispers as she tries to change back into her clothes.
> 
> Anja looks at the garments, the medallion, the rings and tries to put 2+2 to try to discern what is happening (or happened)... there are too many religious symbols around them.
> 
> "Erh.... girls?..."



"I think that's everyone," she rubs her forehead, picking up her bag as she holds the amulet in her other hand, then looks at Anja, "Yeah?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2015)

"Is just... I don't know. Why would we want to dress as cleregy? Ugh...sorry, I can't think straight. Might as well ask the staff" 


*"Hehehe...* charlieeeee, stooooop, voice, echoes, head...." Max almosts crawls to get her breakfast. 

(( Charlie might actually remember wha happened... want him to big some clues?  ))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2015)

"Well that is strange..."  Kaylee gets dressed not caring if anyone sees then she turns to the butler.  "Things are a bit blurry in our minds it seems.  Could you tell us where we are?"  As she talks she is taking inventor of her own things.  "And, do you know how we got here and why?"  She smiles sweetly and slightly abashed.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( Charlie might actually remember wha happened... want him to big some clues?  ))


Clearly that's no fun at all 

So we'll say that just like being unconscious dismisses the eidolon, being sufficiently drunk blurs their ability to sense this realm clearly 

He remembers something about a woman in pink robes singing and passing out wine that was both ill-advised and overly sweet.



Kuno said:


> "Well that is strange..."  Kaylee gets dressed not caring if anyone sees then she turns to the butler.  "Things are a bit blurry in our minds it seems.  Could you tell us where we are?"  As she talks she is taking inventor of her own things.  "And, do you know how we got here and why?"  She smiles sweetly and slightly abashed.



"You are in Lord Fauntleroy's estate, guests of the master's."  He coughs politely, "I'm afraid I really don't know anything more."  His tone suggests that part of his regular job responsibilities are to not know more about things.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2015)

((This is after you are all left the estate, same from the crew from before presumably))


> Ulysesn finds Lantana nursing a bloody mary and a hangover. She gives him a weak smile, "girls night out was a little more wild than expected, but was a lot of fun. I think. What I remember anyway." She gives a slight giggle.


"Glad to know you are having fun, feel like coming with me to the Valiant to help get rid of that hangover? I need to gather some info there about one of our opponents. 
I have an uneasy feeling."
Ulysesn will
Gather Information: The Fallen: 1d20+24
7+24 = 31
At the Valiant best as he can
He will also be on the look out for anything that looks odd or out of place there.
Perception: 1d20+28
18+28 = 46


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2015)

"He'll probably know something then..." Yuki says quietly, taking her portion of the breakfast, "So, do you guys want to talk to him, and see what he could tell us, or just leave and let the night be a mystery?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2015)

"Yeah, I guess that would be a good place to start. By the way, don't you have to meet somewhere for the explanation of the next match? I believe I heard something like that before setting off last night. You might have to hurry about that" Anja talks softly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((This is after you are all left the estate, same from the crew from before presumably))
> 
> "Glad to know you are having fun, feel like coming with me to the Valiant to help get rid of that hangover? I need to gather some info there about one of our opponents.
> I have an uneasy feeling."
> ...


"The Fallen" is (or at least was) a paladin of some renown by the name of Justus Marcus Longius (I don't remember if I named him before, if so this is an unintentional retcon not something to be suspicious of).  He had a long and distinguished career in Eomr primarily serving in the military though he had some experience in politics though not at any important level.

A few years ago he led a group of other soldiers into the wilds after a demon summoning renegade.  The lone summoner turned out to be one of a small cult and the force Justus lead was decimated, he was the only one to return.  He retired from public life shortly afterward and until a few days before the start of the tournament he hadn't been seen.

His appearance at the tournament is a shock to pretty much everyone, within the order of the Valiant or in the public eye.  His apparent brutality is somewhat of a surprise as well.  But even so he's got a large following amongst fans though no one can really agree what to make of his sudden reappearance in the public view.

The general betting pool is sharply divided in what will happen if he meets up with the Twins in the battle.  Most people expect the other groups will try to avoid him altogether.

There's nothing that strikes Ulysesn as particularly unusual in the temple district.



Captain Obvious said:


> "He'll probably know something then..." Yuki says quietly, taking her portion of the breakfast, "So, do you guys want to talk to him, and see what he could tell us, or just leave and let the night be a mystery?"



"I suppose we should get some idea of what happened," Lantana says somewhat distractedly while looking at the ring adorning her finger.



soulnova said:


> "Yeah, I guess that would be a good place to start. By the way, don't you have to meet somewhere for the explanation of the next match? I believe I heard something like that before setting off last night. You might have to hurry about that" Anja talks softly.



The butler coughs politely, "I'm afraid the good master is indisposed this morning.  He has instructed me to see to any needs you might have though, if there is anything else you needed?"  He pauses a minute then adds, "he hopes that his hospitality settles the outstanding debt to Mistress Yuki?  Some matter of a card game I believe."

Nissa yawns and rises from where she was, the tiny fae seems fresh and alert with no hint of hangover.  She blinks twice then says "oh shoot, I was going to help Ulysesn this morning, I hope I'm not late!"  She quickly hops into the invisible hands of her servant and floats off.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2015)

Max chuckles weakly at the mention of a debt and a card game "ugh...laughing hurts... I can't believe it. I'm going off to find Tass.... she might be able to help me..." 

"I have to go back with Rylen. See you around. I had a good time. Call me up if you want to go out again. Don't do anything too outrageous~!" Anja waves and leaves.

Max wanders off back to the base and follows Tassara almost like a shambling zombie. "morning, Tass... sorry to show up like this"

"Good morning Max" she smiles happily and starts preparing her a quick hang-over remedy. "Drink it all, we need to get going to the meeting"

Heal 1d20+16=35


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The Fallen" is (or at least was) a paladin of some renown by the name of Justus Marcus Longius (I don't remember if I named him before, if so this is an unintentional retcon not something to be suspicious of).  He had a long and distinguished career in Eomr primarily serving in the military though he had some experience in politics though not at any important level.
> 
> A few years ago he led a group of other soldiers into the wilds after a demon summoning renegade.  The lone summoner turned out to be one of a small cult and the force Justus lead was decimated, he was the only one to return.  He retired from public life shortly afterward and until a few days before the start of the tournament he hadn't been seen.
> 
> ...


"Unusual... a demon summoning renegade and a cult, something happened there, yet only Longius came back.  Nissa, can you relay all the information to everyone in the group and come back to me after you do so? I'm going to do a big more digging here. Lantanna stick close."
Ulysesn looks for further info, particularly who the demon summoning renegade was, the cult's name and purpose, possibly borrowing documents of the incident if he can manage.
Gather information: 1d20+24
19+24 = 43


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2015)

"See ya Max, Anja." Yuki nods at the butler then, "Cards, huh?  Uuh...tell the lord, all is well.  Thanks for allowing us to stay here." She puts her bag on her back, "Hey Kaylee, I'm gonna go see what I can find out about us and last night.  We'll meet up back at the barracks to go find Monte later on."

She goes to the religious buildings of all three gods involved in their waking to talk to the clergy within about the happenings of the night before,  giving her name and describing the group of girls if needed.

Diplomacy(gather information)-
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Unusual... a demon summoning renegade and a cult, something happened there, yet only Longius came back.  Nissa, can you relay all the information to everyone in the group and come back to me after you do so? I'm going to do a big more digging here. Lantanna stick close."
> Ulysesn looks for further info, particularly who the demon summoning renegade was, the cult's name and purpose, possibly borrowing documents of the incident if he can manage.
> Gather information: 1d20+24
> 19+24 = 43



Nissa trots off to inform the others, she hunts Ulysesn down again while he's gathering more information.

The stories are common enough subjects given his reappearance.  Sorting truth from conjecture is harder but Ulysesn works at it diligently.  Longius was assigned to the area at the time, training a group of up and coming young paladins along the path of the Valiant.

He found rumor of a mage gathering sacrifices to fuel his dark arts and chased after the mage after ambushing him in what appeared to be his lair.  After battling the demons defending the mage Longius made the decision to give chase, following the mage into the wilds hoping to bring an end to his evil once and for all.

In the wilds his group was ambushed by a half dozen mages along with more demons from the abyss paladins young and old fought bravely however his charges were struck down during the fighting.  Once finished with the fighting Longius returned to civilization however something about the dark magics used by the evil mages prevented resurrection of his followers.

He spent a brief period of time after that making sure that his duties were appropriately transitioned and retreated to a farmland estate, seemingly no longer having the will to continue fighting.  Until a few days ago when he suddenly arrived at the arena demanding the right to compete.

He has been very vocal that he feels this arena is demeaning to the Valiant at best and blasphemous at worst, especially in the case of many of the competitors (the party, for example, being allowed to compete for the chance of freedom from crimes is one of his more vocal points, not to mention his thoughts of a pair of sadistic imps being allowed to compete at all at a supposed holy event).

By all accounts he's still well regarded by the church.  Many are somewhat disheartened in his decision to retreat from society but generally his reasoning is understood.

It's late into the afternoon by the time he finishes.



Captain Obvious said:


> "See ya Max, Anja." Yuki nods at the butler then, "Cards, huh?  Uuh...tell the lord, all is well.  Thanks for allowing us to stay here." She puts her bag on her back, "Hey Kaylee, I'm gonna go see what I can find out about us and last night.  We'll meet up back at the barracks to go find Monte later on."
> 
> She goes to the religious buildings of all three gods involved in their waking to talk to the clergy within about the happenings of the night before,  giving her name and describing the group of girls if needed.
> 
> ...



Like other cities in Eomr gods other than the Valiant have a minimal presence.  The Lord of Silver Linings maintains their own small temple dedicated to the healing arts which is probably one of the larger other religions in the city (simply because healers are rarely turned away).

They don't recognize her by name or description (other than possibly by reputation, but not by last night by any means).

The Holy Mother, the Raiser, and the Pure One share a small structure between them giving consult to those that seek them out.  A young initiate of the Holy Mother recognizes Yuki as having been there with the other girls the last night, in a highly inebriated state.  The initiate wasn't involved specifically but from what she can understand the girls were insistent on having some oaths sworn before the temple.

The girl recalls being sent off to fetch some tonics and doesn't know specifically what was discussed.  The priestesses that would have been present are sleeping now (given that they were apparently up in the middle of the night).


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2015)

"Okay..."  Kaylee nods at the others as they go their separate ways.  Hearing Tassara speak in her mind, Kaylee begins to think on a way to protect them from scrying.


((Don't know if there are any rolls for that?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa trots off to inform the others, she hunts Ulysesn down again while he's gathering more information.



"He's experienced great loss, I see why he's called The Fallen. It sounds as if he's isolated himself because of those events... I must speak to him. I'm going to look for him, Latanna, Nissa, thanks for continuing to keep me company."
Ulysesn starts searching for "The Fallen." starting by looking for him at his quarters he'll find then from where he was last seen((Rules at midmorning)). Such a man should be easy to spot.
Gather Information: 
1d20+24
16+24 = 40


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2015)

Yuki nods, "I'll come back tonight then." She says simply, leaving to deal with her other things to do that day, and come back at roughly the same time as the night before, to talk to the priestesses again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Okay..."  Kaylee nods at the others as they go their separate ways.  Hearing Tassara speak in her mind, Kaylee begins to think on a way to protect them from scrying.



((Spellcraft can generally give you some ideas, though it is kind of limited to what is "normal."))

At the most basic level, scrying has a lot of the same vulnerabilities to vision.  Unless the remote viewer has the appropriate magics prepared it can be defeated by simple things: darkness, illusion, invisibility, even disguise depending on what exactly you're trying to hide.

Scrying also has to target a person, who has a chance to resist the magical intrusion, so any effect that buffs the will of the target will aid in resisting scrying.

On the magical front:
 gives a chance to resist scrying outright, but the more powerful the scryer is the less reliable it is.

 is similar without this chance of failure, but is a much more powerful spell (you'd need to get scrolls of it or pay a NPC caster to do it which would at least be skirting the rules of fair play in the competition).

 presents an illusion to anyone attempting to view the area around the target it is cast upon.  It would be subject to spells or abilities that bypass illusion however.

Mind Blank and Nondetection only have effect when cast upon the target of the scry spell, so unless you know who that is you run the risk of it being bypassed (or, to phrase it another way you'd have to cast it on everyone to have guaranteed protection).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "He's experienced great loss, I see why he's called The Fallen. It sounds as if he's isolated himself because of those events... I must speak to him. I'm going to look for him, Latanna, Nissa, thanks for continuing to keep me company."
> Ulysesn starts searching for "The Fallen." starting by looking for him at his quarters he'll find then from where he was last seen((Rules at midmorning)). Such a man should be easy to spot.
> Gather Information:
> 1d20+24
> 16+24 = 40



The Fallen is staying at one of the temples of the Valiant in the city.  Based on rumors he returned there more or less immediately following the rules discussion and hasn't left since.

Arriving at the temple Ulysesn is informed that Longius wishes privacy and has asked to not be disturbed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The Fallen is staying at one of the temples of the Valiant in the city.  Based on rumors he returned there more or less immediately following the rules discussion and hasn't left since.
> 
> Arriving at the temple Ulysesn is informed that Longius wishes privacy and has asked to not be disturbed.


Diplomacy:
1d20+24
14+24 = 38
"... Would he perhaps take a simple message on paper then?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 1, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, "I'll come back tonight then." She says simply, leaving to deal with her other things to do that day, and come back at roughly the same time as the night before, to talk to the priestesses again.



((I'm going to pause replying here until we finish your "other things to do that day" just so we see how that turns out.  Just in case  ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Diplomacy:
> 1d20+24
> 14+24 = 38
> "... Would he perhaps take a simple message on paper then?"



"I can see it delivered to him if you would like," an acolyte is summoned to deliver the message when Ulysesn is ready.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2015)

Rin shifts into a smaller fox and escapes the estate without so much as eye contact with most of the others, retreating to her room in the party's quarters, closing the door, and sleeping for most of the day, or maybe just hiding her faces from anyone and everyone else in the party. Any knocks on her door are met with sheepish requests that she just get some time to clear her head by herself.

Hayao, meanwhile, listens attentively as the explanation goes on, and eats lightly, wiping his mouth neatly before he clears his throat to field a few questions. He waits patiently until acknowledged, but speaks clearly and crisply.

"I have several questions. Do we have to bring all of our fallen with us to the exit in order to win? What are the rules for attempting to seize the artifact after even one of the enemy team has gotten it through the exit? And how long until the Wish is presented after the match is decided? And are the starting points equidistant from the artifact's location?"


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



-I have a few decent ideas for approaching this, and if we tighten up on our strategy, we'll really be able to excel. But we should defend against scrying or our minds being compromised, first. It's also probably worth noting what happened to Eduardo last Round as well. Could you Gather Information on that later today, maybe?-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I can see it delivered to him if you would like," an acolyte is summoned to deliver the message when Ulysesn is ready.



Ulysesn writes the following in ink
_Do not forget the fallen, do not forget yourself and the people around you. The next generation needs someone. 
Do not give up and die for they need help in the coming days of darkness._
"I know, it's not my place for lack of knowing, but I hold a certain respect."
Ulysesn hands the message to the acolyte
"Thank you for your time."

Ulysesn turns to Lantanna and Nissa
"I am done for the day, what do you two feel like doing?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "I have several questions. Do we have to bring all of our fallen with us to the exit in order to win? What are the rules for attempting to seize the artifact after even one of the enemy team has gotten it through the exit? And how long until the Wish is presented after the match is decided? And are the starting points equidistant from the artifact's location?"



"So long as the bodies are recoverable they must be brought with you."  There are hisses from the Hider at this.  "The match doesn't end until the artifact rests with a completed party so if an incomplete party tries to exit with it you can intercept them to recover it."

"The distances are not precisely equidistant from a strict measurement standpoint however efforts have been made to make the expected exertion the same no matter the starting location."  ((Some are longer but straight-aways allowing running, etc))

"The artifact itself will power the wish, we will tell the winner how to use it, from there it is their choice whether it is done that day or a thousand years into the future."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 1, 2015)

((A quick notice, I have my hand-made map created, I will try to get it set up on Roll20 tonight, I'll update when it's ready.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn writes the following in ink
> _Do not forget the fallen, do not forget yourself and the people around you. The next generation needs someone.
> Do not give up and die for they need help in the coming days of darkness._
> "I know, it's not my place for lack of knowing, but I hold a certain respect."
> ...



The priest takes the message and vanishes into the temple, presumably to deliver it.

Lantana considers things a moment, "tomorrow is the big day isn't it?  I suppose we should get back and rest up?  Though I wouldn't argue with a nice dinner first."

"Everyday is a big day!"  Nissa stomps her feet into Fluffykins' sides in obvious frustration, "yesterday was, today is, tomorrow will be.  It's still today we should find something fun to do while it lasts!  Who knows what tomorrow will bring?"

Lantana considers Nissa a moment then looks to Ulysesn, "yes, I'm sure it is.  Personally I think tomorrow will bring violence and danger and I would prefer to be well rested for it."  She looks at Ulysesn apparently waiting for his decision.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2015)

Tassara glances at Hayao thoughtfully.  


*Spoiler*: _HAYAO_ 



Wonderful. I already asked Kaylee and Drell for ways to shield us... there should be at least some sort of defense. I'm not very knowable on that regard. We should get everyone together to discuss this. It's on everyone's best interests... and safety.






Max slowly sips her coffee. She looks a lot better than before, but still has dark circles under her eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((A quick notice, I have my hand-made map created, I will try to get it set up on Roll20 tonight, I'll update when it's ready.))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh putting me on point huh... Latanna needs more rest then Nissa and myself. Lantanna if you feel you need rest you're welcome to it, the match comes first.
Though personally I'd merge the idea of fun and food by hunting some of the wild life here and foraging berries and such to make food... 
Actually we could set up a feast for everyone before the match right?
Nissa's platform can carry a lot of weight.I'd like everyone in good spirits before we begin. 
How does that sound to you two, I'm tired of being of no use after all."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 1, 2015)

Before Yuki gets Kaylee to talk to Monte, she buys a scroll(-375) and goes to find Nissa, "Hey Nissa, there's this spell that's really useful for me, can you get it from this scroll and prepare it for tomorrow?"

((Moogle and I talked about what spell it was.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2015)

((Working on the Roll20 map now, feel free to watch if you want, just don't be offended if I ignore you on chat))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh putting me on point huh... Latanna needs more rest then Nissa and myself. Lantanna if you feel you need rest you're welcome to it, the match comes first.
> Though personally I'd merge the idea of fun and food by hunting some of the wild life here and foraging berries and such to make food...
> Actually we could set up a feast for everyone before the match right?
> Nissa's platform can carry a lot of weight.I'd like everyone in good spirits before we begin.
> How does that sound to you two, I'm tired of being of no use after all."



Lantana looks slightly put out but waves it off, "I suppose it must be stifling to be trapped in the city, go be a manly provider and catch us a feast.  I'm going to meditate for a while I think, my thoughts have been busy of late."

Nissa ignores any concern, "lets go then!  What should we catch?"



Captain Obvious said:


> Before Yuki gets Kaylee to talk to Monte, she buys a scroll(-375) and goes to find Nissa, "Hey Nissa, there's this spell that's really useful for me, can you get it from this scroll and prepare it for tomorrow?"
> 
> ((Moogle and I talked about what spell it was.))



Yeah you can catch Nissa while she's checking in about the Fallen, she'll scribe the spell and prepare it for the match.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Working on the Roll20 map now, feel free to watch if you want, just don't be offended if I ignore you on chat))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ah sorry... Alright Nissa! We're going to hunt... well personally I want to hunt some Rocs, or maybe some Dire Crocodile... maybe some type of herb or fruit to compliment it..."
Ulysesn seems to space out drooling a bit then snaps out of it.
"Erm, do you have any ideas Nissa? 
Something big and tasty is what I'm thinking of.
I don't really know the area well enough to know what to hunt. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah sorry... Alright Nissa! We're going to hunt... well personally I want to hunt some Rocs, or maybe some Dire Crocodile... maybe some type of herb or fruit to compliment it..."
> Ulysesn seems to space out drooling a bit then snaps out of it.
> "Erm, do you have any ideas Nissa?
> Something big and tasty is what I'm thinking of.
> I don't really know the area well enough to know what to hunt. "



No one's mentioned any roc or dire crocodile sightings recently but locals are able to direct them to a nearby wooded area that typically has good hunting.

Fluffykins plays the role of the hunting hound, sniffing along the ground in front of them quickly putting them on the trail of a large boar.  Nissa follows behind carried by her unseen servant gathering various herbs and berries as they travel.  She seems capable if no where near Ulysesn's ability.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> No one's mentioned any roc or dire crocodile sightings recently but locals are able to direct them to a nearby wooded area that typically has good hunting.
> 
> Fluffykins plays the role of the hunting hound, sniffing along the ground in front of them quickly putting them on the trail of a large boar.  Nissa follows behind carried by her unseen servant gathering various herbs and berries as they travel.  She seems capable if no where near Ulysesn's ability.


Ulysesn silently follows the tracks as best as he can with Nissa.
Perception: 1d20+28
5+28 = 33
Tracking:
1d20+23
14+23 = 37
Stealth
1d20+22
12+22 = 34


----------



## Muk (Apr 3, 2015)

Annie puts 30k on team dream walker.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2015)

Yuki will have Ironwall make another Ring of Protection.((If possible))

She will go talk to the priestesses that night, fairly unphased by what happened earlier on in the day.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn silently follows the tracks as best as he can with Nissa.


After a short time they come across an enormous bore the size of a large horse sharpening its tusks on a tree.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will have Ironwall make another Ring of Protection.((If possible))


Yeah, he can do rings now, I forgot to mention that in threads.



Captain Obvious said:


> She will go talk to the priestesses that night, fairly unphased by what happened earlier on in the day.


A brown-robed priestess is attending the small temple when Yuki arrives, she gives Yuki a measured look before speaking, "you return again, my child?  In more sober spirits tonight I see, is there something I can do for you?"

((I think Kaylee was coming with you too?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2015)

((Yeah, she was.))

"Yeah, I came back to see, well...What happened last night?  I can't seem to remember." she laughs sheepishly, rubbing the back of her head.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2015)

Having put the Goat to sleep and retrieving his equipment he decides to go back to town. Oddly he likes the blue paint on himself and has a strange urge to yell about freedom.

He suppresses the urge, however and instead goes off to enchant his scimitar:

+4 Brilliant Energy - 32000g (is that right?)

He will also ask to see if it's ok with the party to take the masterwork Scimitar from the party bank. (I don't =think anyone else wants it right?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((Yeah, she was.))
> 
> "Yeah, I came back to see, well...What happened last night?  I can't seem to remember." she laughs sheepishly, rubbing the back of her head.


"I would be more surprised if you had," the woman says with strong disapproval in her voice.  "In fact I was astonished you were all walking."

"You and several others came across our temple in quite the state.  I'm afraid you weren't terribly coherent but from what I understood you were celebrating your team's bond, there was some talk of tattoos.  Servant of Love Tisha was more amused by you than I was."  She gives a slight glare but only brief.  "We did what we could to clean up your state and you were on your way, wherever that took you."



Vergil said:


> He suppresses the urge, however and instead goes off to enchant his scimitar:
> 
> +4 Brilliant Energy - 32000g (is that right?)
> 
> He will also ask to see if it's ok with the party to take the masterwork Scimitar from the party bank. (I don't =think anyone else wants it right?)



The +4 cost varies depending upon what other enchantments are currently on the sword (weapon enchantments, you can ignore the darkness enchantment for this).

It _has_ to have at least "+1" put on it first, the base +1 to hit and damage.  The "+4" cost of darkness means that the weapon has an effective price of +5 (50000, since you already have the +1 you don't have to pay for that again so you can subtract out the 2000gp for that leaving 48000gp market cost).

Since you can enchant it yourself (or get Ironwall to do it) you only pay half the market price for materials (so 24000gp assuming it doesn't have any other abilities).  Normally it would take 48 days to enchant but I'll be willing to let you do it in one day for your weapon familiar.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2015)

"Who is this Love Tisha?  Uhh, what kind of stuff did you do?  One of our friends had a amulet of the Raiser, I had one of the Holy Mother, and she had my ring and it couldn't come off.  Do you know anything about why this would happen?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2015)

((cool))

Duncan, realizing he doesn't have the funds goes off to Ironwall and asks him to enchant it accordingly, taking the spare scimitar just in case.

(-24000g)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Who is this Love Tisha?  Uhh, what kind of stuff did you do?  One of our friends had a amulet of the Raiser, I had one of the Holy Mother, and she had my ring and it couldn't come off.  Do you know anything about why this would happen?"



"Servant of Love Tisha is the chief priestess of the Pure One at our temple," she says with a slight tinge of annoyance in her voice.  "The symbols came from us, you were insistent on receiving our respective blessings, apparently despondent over your love lives of recent."  She smooths her robes and calms, "such requests are common with our faiths.  We are happy to provide our blessings to all who seek them, though again I'll remind you that love, like life, takes time and patience to build, trying to rush things will only lead to heartbreak."



Vergil said:


> ((cool))
> 
> Duncan, realizing he doesn't have the funds goes off to Ironwall and asks him to enchant it accordingly, taking the spare scimitar just in case.
> 
> (-24000g)



((Technically Duncan can do it himself for the same cost, but Ironwall's faster if you prefer that))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2015)

((Yeah I want my toy as fast as I can get it.))

Duncan decides to spend the day in the forest looking for some fun herbs

Herbalism 
Roll(1d20)+20:
11,+20
Total:31


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Servant of Love Tisha is the chief priestess of the Pure One at our temple," she says with a slight tinge of annoyance in her voice.  "The symbols came from us, you were insistent on receiving our respective blessings, apparently despondent over your love lives of recent."  She smooths her robes and calms, "such requests are common with our faiths.  We are happy to provide our blessings to all who seek them, though again I'll remind you that love, like life, takes time and patience to build, trying to rush things will only lead to heartbreak."
> 
> 
> 
> ((Technically Duncan can do it himself for the same cost, but Ironwall's faster if you prefer that))



Yuki nods at the woman, "Would it be better to speak with her then?" She gives a confused expression, "Yes, I am aware of that, miss.  I'm still not sure why it is that she's stuck with the ring on her-..." she coughs, "U-uh, okay, what do you know of what we did?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> After a short time they come across an enormous bore the size of a large horse sharpening its tusks on a tree.



*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 9 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 11, *Init* +14, *HP* 173/173, *DR* Resist Fire: 11, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 35, *Touch* 34, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 50, *Fort* +18, *Ref* +23, *Will* +15, *CMB* +28, *Base Attack Bonus* 16,   *Action Points* 0
> *+20' (5 hp+)Gnome's crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) * +39 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...





Ulysesn takes a deep breath and nods at Nissa while leveling his crossbow at the boar making ready several shots to take it down with clustered shots.
INI: 1d20+14
10+14 = 24

attacks
1d20+32 → [3,32] = (35)
1d20+32 → [15,32] = (47)
1d20+27 → [3,27] = (30)
1d20+22 → [11,22] = (33)
1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34)

dmg:
3d8+32 → [3,8,3,32] = (46)
3d8+32 → [6,1,3,32] = (42)

3d8+32 → [1,4,8,32] = (45)
3d8+32 → [4,1,6,32] = (43)

3d8+32 → [5,6,7,32] = (50)
3d8+32 → [1,5,1,32] = (39)

3d8+32 → [2,8,1,32] = (43)
3d8+32 → [7,7,6,32] = (52)

3d8+32 → [6,1,6,32] = (45)
3d8+32 → [8,1,3,32] = (44)


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2015)

Having to wait for the improvements on his sword, Duncan decides to wander around and track down Kaylee, After talking with her telepathically he goes to the church they are at.

"Alright? How's it goin? Where've ye been? I got pissed drunk and ended up like this."

He shows off his painted blue form. 

"That Grunt....fuck sake he can drink! How was yer ladies night?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2015)

"I think we are about to find out..."  Kaylee mumbles to Duncan then turns toward the Priestess that Yuki is speaking to.  "Ma'am I do want to apologize for the commotion that my friends and I caused you last night."  She smiles at the woman sweetly.  "Had we the ability to do it over again I believe we would have left you in peace, but obviously that is beyond any of our abilities."  She clears her throat slightly.  "We are trying to piece together the events that happened and we are clearly at a loss at what had happened while in your presence.  Would it possible that you could enlighten us on it?  It would be greatly appreciated and we would of course give a nice donation to you for your understanding."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+29:
19,+29
Total:48


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2015)

Some time just before their strategy meeting...

*@HAYAO and DRELL*

-Guys, I need to talk with you directly before the meeting- 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Once they get together on a quiet place she invites them to sit down. "There's something that just happened that I need you to be aware off. The others will learn about this in a while, I'm sure..."

"Its about Yuki" she opens with that for reference. "She is fine. No one else is hurt" 


"It seems... she had some kind of spiritual adventure exploring the plane of fire with someone's help, and... well, I do not know the exact details, but she ended up binding an efreeti to herself" she takes a pause  "Something similar to what Max did with Charlie... but not exactly the same. This is what Max explained to me"

"As I understand it cannot be reversed right now. She seems on control (not possessed).  Like Charlie, he can manifest himself if Yuki is not able to handle something on her own. I didn't see this... and I hope it doesn't come to that" she explains with a calm expression.  "She gained more power from that and her *basic* form changed again"


"I just wanted to make sure to inform you.  As I told her, we cannot have any secrets on the battlefield... specially not now."


She gauges their reaction, specially Hayao's.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2015)

*Early evening/late afternoon...By herself...*

Yuki decides to take a walk on her own, once she could get Kaylee to let her leave her sight.  The monk runs her hands through her raven hair, allowing her flesh to darken into a dark crimson, eyes changing to cold onyx orbs.  Her pace quickens with each step, she nears a place where she can be truly alone without being bothered by anyone.  A few snowflakes fall gently around the woman, just after sunset is when she stands in this section outside the city.  

_It's dark and cold
And there's no way home
And the only comfort is the moss and mold _​
She takes a breath, stripping herself of her shirt, dropping it next to her with her bag, revealing her body wrap.  With a long exhale, she takes a battle pose.  She closes her eyes, feeling the bracing cold of the air around her.  She allows the heat to escape her, quickly beginning to melt what nears her.  She suppresses it once more, shifting position slowly.  Each movement she makes mimics a different element, before ending a swift movement of fire.  A flame flashes in the open palm of the monk, causing her to grin widely in the illumination.

_Life takes far too long
The moon recedes from dawn 
Just one dream
I'll wipe my tears
and fight against the time _​
_I have no dream of my own.  I have found myself, found a place where I belong, something to do with my life.  But what is the point of doing things without a dream, a purpose...No more purpose than to watch my friends succeed in their own dreams.  Is that truly a life I want to live?  Or...do I need...What is it that I've desperately wanted throughout my life?_

The monk loses footing slightly as she thinks. _ A...a...family.  Someone to love, and love me back for who I am._  Tears shimmer in her eyes as she smiles gently to herself. _ Yeah.  That's what I want._

She crushes the flames in her hand, feeling the muscles in her arm flex as it moves.  She takes another deep breath, stretching her shoulders and back to feel the burn of the muscles moving.  She lets the tears drip down her face as she continues to think to herself.  She swallows hard and lets out a shiver.  She lets off a series of punches and kicks, swinging into acrobatic maneuvers, until she slips, losing her balance on a cartwheel.  She lands unceremoniously on the ground, grunting as she hits.  She picks herself up one more time.

_I'll succeed
And light my dreams
To seek that what's mine
Let the monster free
_​
She growls, staring at her hands as she pushes herself up onto her feet once more._ No.  You can't protect anyone if you fuck up on something simple like that.  _She curses to herself, attempting until she makes it.  A simple glance to the ground, she grabs her shirt once more, staring at it in her hands.  She puts it in her bag, putting on a cold weather coat she had with her, along with the dark purple scarf as she forces her form back to a 'normal' appearance again.  She heads back to the barracks, putting her pack in her room.

She knocks on* Lantana's door*, “Hey...you in there?” If she gets a response, she comes in and leans on the wall, “How are you doing?  I was just wondering, y'know.” she blushes ever so lightly as she scratches her cheek, “You seem kinda overwhelmed...want to talk about anything?  Just the two of us, with no one else around to judge what's said, no reason to be skittish with me.  I think last night was crazy.  Whatever actually happened.” she laughs quietly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Some time just before their strategy meeting...
> 
> *@HAYAO and DRELL*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Drell hovers slightly in the air, legs crossed, eyes closed. Her eyebrows knit tighter and tighter together the long Tassara speaks. "Wonderful. So our most erratic fighter has found a way to make herself even more unpredictable and unreliable. Have we considered collaring her?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2015)

Vergil said:


> ((Yeah I want my toy as fast as I can get it.))
> 
> Duncan decides to spend the day in the forest looking for some fun herbs
> 
> ...


Ironwall produces the upgraded sword almost instantly ((I mean it's _only_ 48 days of work, come on)).

Searching is becoming sparse with winter setting in, but Duncan finds a patch of phalaris grass near where an animal dug foraging.  The grass produces a "heady" sensation and can be eaten raw or smoked but is more commonly brewed into tea or mixed into an incense for a weaker effect to aid in meditation.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes a deep breath and nods at Nissa while leveling his crossbow at the boar making ready several shots to take it down with clustered shots.


The first bolt of force drives the creature back a step in shock.  The second one catches it in the neck driving the life from it.

Nissa approaches once she's confident it's still and pokes at it a moment before speaking, "that should keep everyone fed!  I've got some mint that might make a good glaze for it, or we could see if we could find some apples in the market."

As the fae speaks a woman walks out, seemingly out of nowhere, dressed in a mismash of furs.  She looks from the boar, to Nissa, to Ulysesn silently, clearly judging.  Then she begins to walk off, saying nothing.



Kuno said:


> "I think we are about to find out..."  Kaylee mumbles to Duncan then turns toward the Priestess that Yuki is speaking to.  "Ma'am I do want to apologize for the commotion that my friends and I caused you last night."  She smiles at the woman sweetly.  "Had we the ability to do it over again I believe we would have left you in peace, but obviously that is beyond any of our abilities."  She clears her throat slightly.  "We are trying to piece together the events that happened and we are clearly at a loss at what had happened while in your presence.  Would it possible that you could enlighten us on it?  It would be greatly appreciated and we would of course give a nice donation to you for your understanding."



The woman softens slightly then laughs, "oh child, do not look so troubled.  We are not exactly unaccustomed to drunken revelry, many young women come by our temple hoping for things that are best approached slowly and at natures pace."

"We gave you some tonics to help speed your recovery, had a bit of fun at your expense but all was well.  Young Lord Fauntleroy happened to be visiting and offered to take care of you, claiming some past dealings with you, we sent you on your way no harm done."



Captain Obvious said:


> She knocks on* Lantana's door*, ?Hey...you in there?? If she gets a response, she comes in and leans on the wall, ?How are you doing?  I was just wondering, y'know.? she blushes ever so lightly as she scratches her cheek, ?You seem kinda overwhelmed...want to talk about anything?  Just the two of us, with no one else around to judge what's said, no reason to be skittish with me.  I think last night was crazy.  Whatever actually happened.? she laughs quietly.



"One minute," Lantana's voice calls through the door.  After a moment she opens it a crack seeming to verify Yuki is alone then opens it more fully.  Her hair is down and surprisingly long, the silver comb she normally wears sitting on the dresser.  Her face is clean of the heavy makeup she had been wearing and she's dressed in a simple silken night robe.

She glances hesitantly down the hallway before gesturing inside, "please come in if you'd like, I wasn't expecting guests so I apologize for my appearance."  Her face is as calm as her voice though there's the slightest hint of rawness to both.  "I've just been thinking, yesterday was a very eventful day."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2015)

Duncan looks at Kaylee with a grin. 

"Haha, congrats hon. You got so drunk ye can't remember what happened. THAT'S a good night!"

"Wait - who's this Lord?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2015)

> As the fae speaks a woman walks out, seemingly out of nowhere, dressed in a mismash of furs. She looks from the boar, to Nissa, to Ulysesn silently, clearly judging. Then she begins to walk off, saying nothing.


_Where did she..._
As she walks away Ulysesn walks forward from behind
"Hold on, were you hunting this Boar before us? 
I'll be glad to share it with you. I know times can be hard for many due to winter."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman softens slightly then laughs, "oh child, do not look so troubled.  We are not exactly unaccustomed to drunken revelry, many young women come by our temple hoping for things that are best approached slowly and at natures pace."
> 
> "We gave you some tonics to help speed your recovery, had a bit of fun at your expense but all was well.  Young Lord Fauntleroy happened to be visiting and offered to take care of you, claiming some past dealings with you, we sent you on your way no harm done."


Yuki stays quiet while Kaylee speaks to the woman.  Staying next to the little druid and the Ttocsman.



EvilMoogle said:


> "One minute," Lantana's voice calls through the door.  After a moment she opens it a crack seeming to verify Yuki is alone then opens it more fully.  Her hair is down and surprisingly long, the silver comb she normally wears sitting on the dresser.  Her face is clean of the heavy makeup she had been wearing and she's dressed in a simple silken night robe.
> 
> She glances hesitantly down the hallway before gesturing inside, "please come in if you'd like, I wasn't expecting guests so I apologize for my appearance."  Her face is as calm as her voice though there's the slightest hint of rawness to both.  "I've just been thinking, yesterday was a very eventful day."


"There's nothing wrong with the way you look, you're pretty even when you're not out to be." Yuki smiles, "Yeah, yesterday was very eventful." she sets a gentle hand on Lantana's shoulder, "I'm here if you want to talk about it.  You did great in the battle, and girl's night was just a bunch of rambunctious fun.  But there's no reason to keep things internalized, if you're worried about something."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Some time just before their strategy meeting...
> 
> *@HAYAO and DRELL*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hayao sits there silently, gaze down as he sits. Relaxed, drumming his fingers on the arm of his chair. His gaze is lidded, and he just sighs, letting loose an irritated expression after a moment. "How did this come to light? Who helped her do this?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Drell hovers slightly in the air, legs crossed, eyes closed. Her eyebrows knit tighter and tighter together the long Tassara speaks. "Wonderful. So our most erratic fighter has found a way to make herself even more unpredictable and unreliable. Have we considered collaring her?"





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hayao sits there silently, gaze down as he sits. Relaxed, drumming his fingers on the arm of his chair. His gaze is lidded, and he just sighs, letting loose an irritated expression after a moment. "How did this come to light? Who helped her do this?"




*Spoiler*: _ HAYAO/DRELL_ 



"Whether she's more erratic or not, we cannot do anything about it right now."  Tassara explains calmly  "I understand if you want to look into whatever she did later... after we have finished the tournament. We cannot afford to jeopardize the fight tomorrow with inner fighting. I believe we can agree on that much. Yes?"


She nods to Hayao
"I was called by Kaylee when the... melding process started. She was guarding Yuki's body while her spirit explored the other plane. A man named Monte was the one that made the spell possible (I believe Max will talk to him later... is in the realm of her study).  They seemed quite surprised when Yuki's body seemed to burst into flames. They were not expecting that to happen.  Kaylee panicked and called me. I brought Max with me. I tried to heal her but whatever was happening was out of my reach. She woke up by her own... just fine."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Kaylee with a grin.
> 
> "Haha, congrats hon. You got so drunk ye can't remember what happened. THAT'S a good night!"
> 
> "Wait - who's this Lord?"



"A young local lord, he owns a chain of confectioneries if I recall correctly."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Where did she..._
> As she walks away Ulysesn walks forward from behind
> "Hold on, were you hunting this Boar before us?
> I'll be glad to share it with you. I know times can be hard for many due to winter."



The woman pauses, hesitating as if confused, then replies, "no.  And if winter brings hardship it is of not working hard enough when things prosper."  Her voice is cool and lacking in emotion.



Captain Obvious said:


> "There's nothing wrong with the way you look, you're pretty even when you're not out to be." Yuki smiles, "Yeah, yesterday was very eventful." she sets a gentle hand on Lantana's shoulder, "I'm here if you want to talk about it.  You did great in the battle, and girl's night was just a bunch of rambunctious fun.  But there's no reason to keep things internalized, if you're worried about something."



Lantana blushes slightly at the complement, "you might say so but I'm really quite plain.  And even so it wouldn't be proper to be seen in such a state as this, why what if one of the men were to see?  It would be scandal!"

She calms and smiles slightly, "yesterday was full of excitement but also left lots to think about.  Girls night was fun, what I remember at least," she giggles slightly.  "It felt good to be accepted, like family, I think I needed that.  But it's also confusing at the same time."  She hesitates slightly and shakes her head, "I don't know how to put it into words, my instincts seem at odds with one another."

"And then there was the battle," she trails off shaking her head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2015)

> The woman pauses, hesitating as if confused, then replies, "no. And if winter brings hardship it is of not working hard enough when things prosper." Her voice is cool and lacking in emotion.


Ulysesn feels an odd feeling from the woman
"Things are not always prosperous when the greedy are as such, sometimes working hard isn't enough for the weak. I've been thinking of a way for people and the wilds to always prosper in harmony. Even people without magic and money making them capable on their own, but the chance for that way still isn't open. I begin to wonder if it ever will be... 

It may seem odd for a stranger to ask, but do you know where the Fey Cherry tree is? I hunt for it's ability to have life thrive under it's presence and it's magical abilities. If I was able to spread such a plant over the world I may be able to achieve that goal."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn feels an odd feeling from the woman
> "Things are not always prosperous when the greedy are as such, sometimes working hard isn't enough for the weak. I've been thinking of a way for people and the wilds to always prosper in harmony. Even people without magic and money making them capable on their own, but the chance for that way still isn't open. I begin to wonder if it ever will be...
> 
> It may seem odd for a stranger to ask, but do you know where the Fey Cherry tree is? I hunt for it's ability to have life thrive under it's presence and it's magical abilities. If I was able to spread such a plant over the world I may be able to achieve that goal."



The woman turns back to glance at Ulysesn, "obviously if their work was not fruitful they wasted time working on the wrong things.  If it comes time when the winter winds blow and hunger grows then those that prepared and those that are strong will continue.  The weak will perish, as nature demands."

"Trying to circumvent this is foolishness most true."  She turns and starts to walk again, "as to your tree, obviously, if you seek fae wood you must ask a fae."  Throughout her whole conversation she keeps the same calm, slightly cold tone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman turns back to glance at Ulysesn, "obviously if their work was not fruitful they wasted time working on the wrong things.  If it comes time when the winter winds blow and hunger grows then those that prepared and those that are strong will continue.  The weak will perish, as nature demands."
> 
> "Trying to circumvent this is foolishness most true."  She turns and starts to walk again, "as to your tree, obviously, if you seek fae wood you must ask a fae."  Throughout her whole conversation she keeps the same calm, slightly cold tone.


Ulysesn takes a deep breath in then out as he watches her walk away and then smiles
"Thank you... My name is Ulysesn Rens'hka and until we meet again, I wish to know your name."
Ulysesn waits for an answer and then returns to Nissa after he gets his answer
"Sorry, for making you wait. Now lets get that boar back to everyone. I'm sure they are starving."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana blushes slightly at the complement, "you might say so but I'm really quite plain.  And even so it wouldn't be proper to be seen in such a state as this, why what if one of the men were to see?  It would be scandal!"
> 
> She calms and smiles slightly, "yesterday was full of excitement but also left lots to think about.  Girls night was fun, what I remember at least," she giggles slightly.  "It felt good to be accepted, like family, I think I needed that.  But it's also confusing at the same time."  She hesitates slightly and shakes her head, "I don't know how to put it into words, my instincts seem at odds with one another."
> 
> "And then there was the battle," she trails off shaking her head.



"Your instincts?  About what?" The monk tilts her head inquisitively, "You did great in that battle though.  You seem like you're a natural with it." for a moment she gives a mischievous grin, taking Lantana's hand and pressing it to her lips, "For even the most delicate flower can bloom in a blizzard or drought...given the right circumstances.  You fit in here with us, Lantana I'm happy to say." she brushes a few strands woman's hair out of her face, tucking it behind her ear, "You do great.  You may not be able to remember anything from before, but...I don't think it matters now.  You've got us.  You're gaining confidence in yourself now, and that's amazing to see." her voice is gently and comforting, "So, what is it you're uncomfortable with?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes a deep breath in then out as he watches her walk away and then smiles
> "Thank you... My name is Ulysesn Rens'hka and until we meet again, I wish to know your name."
> Ulysesn waits for an answer and then returns to Nissa after he gets his answer
> "Sorry, for making you wait. Now lets get that boar back to everyone. I'm sure they are starving."


The woman ignores his request and keeps walking, vanishing as immediately and totally as she arrived.

Nissa watches the direction the woman walks out for a good minute before shaking her head to clear it.  "Yeah, let's go."  Her voice seems a bit distracted but she quickly summons a floating disk for the giant boar.

"I've been thinking though.  I mean this is a lot of meat, we could butcher it out, and eat what we want tonight, or we could prep it for a roast tomorrow, let it cook through the day, and have a celebration for our victory!"



Captain Obvious said:


> "Your instincts?  About what?" The monk tilts her head inquisitively, "You did great in that battle though.  You seem like you're a natural with it." for a moment she gives a mischievous grin, taking Lantana's hand and pressing it to her lips, "For even the most delicate flower can bloom in a blizzard or drought...given the right circumstances.  You fit in here with us, Lantana I'm happy to say." she brushes a few strands woman's hair out of her face, tucking it behind her ear, "You do great.  You may not be able to remember anything from before, but...I don't think it matters now.  You've got us.  You're gaining confidence in yourself now, and that's amazing to see." her voice is gently and comforting, "So, what is it you're uncomfortable with?"



"No, well," she shifts uncomfortably for a moment pulling back.  "The battle wasn't exactly how I wanted it but."  She shakes her head clearly searching for words.  

"My thoughts are conflicted."  Her voice shakes slightly, the normally calm demeanor wavering for a moment.  "I don't even know how to phrase it."  She pauses to take a slow breath, obviously flustered somewhat.  "A mix of emotions, a voice in my head constantly questions things here, tells me they don't add up, not to trust anyone."

"On the other end of the spectrum I feel like I'm home here, like family."  She blushes, "I know I'm not making any sense, it doesn't make any sense to me, I feel like I'm a twelve, emotions on edge even now--" she pauses and blushes deeper a hand reaching for the fan she isn't holding.

After a moment composes herself slightly, "so in short I don't know.  Maybe I was always like this and without my memory I just don't know how to handle it."  She shakes her head at a loss for words again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman ignores his request and keeps walking, vanishing as immediately and totally as she arrived.
> 
> Nissa watches the direction the woman walks out for a good minute before shaking her head to clear it.  "Yeah, let's go."  Her voice seems a bit distracted but she quickly summons a floating disk for the giant boar.
> 
> "I've been thinking though.  I mean this is a lot of meat, we could butcher it out, and eat what we want tonight, or we could prep it for a roast tomorrow, let it cook through the day, and have a celebration for our victory!"


Ulysesn laughs while helping with the boar then sighs
"Women..."
Ulysesn turns to Nissa and nods
"Actually a roast does sound nice. It's best to not refuse such a fine gift proper treatment after all. Nothing shall be left besides the bones! Lets go back."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "No, well," she shifts uncomfortably for a moment pulling back.  "The battle wasn't exactly how I wanted it but."  She shakes her head clearly searching for words.
> 
> "My thoughts are conflicted."  Her voice shakes slightly, the normally calm demeanor wavering for a moment.  "I don't even know how to phrase it."  She pauses to take a slow breath, obviously flustered somewhat.  "A mix of emotions, a voice in my head constantly questions things here, tells me they don't add up, not to trust anyone."
> 
> ...



Yuki grins and giggles, "I fully understand.  I met these guys myself...about..." she taps her lips and looks upwards, "Roughly two months ago.  A couple weeks ago I lost some of my own memories also.  I know how it feels to be conflicted.  I remember how I was treated before I joined them, and became part of this family.  It's difficult to calm those voices, in fact, even now it bubbles up to the surface.  But I promise, I'll make sure nothing happens to you." She sticks her tongue out, "We can teach you how to handle it.  Or not.  You're kinda cute when you're flustered.  Why don't we spend some time to quench that skittishness in you.  Might help a little.  Besides, remember I'm your pet for this tournament."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hayao looks over at Drell and then rolls his head back, closing his eyes. "We'll confront her on this after the tournament. There's no need to stir the pot now. What bothers me most is that they wouldn't have mentioned this, more than likely, if their lives hadn't been in mortal danger. That's really all that keeps that sort of mentality in line." 

Hayao stands then. "It's not really the grab for power that bothers me at this point. It's just a bad habit to have, honestly. Everyone desires something. How you go about achieving it is what colors you." He rubs at his temples. "Revisit this matter when appropriate. Agreed?" he looks between them both.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn laughs while helping with the boar then sighs
> "Women..."
> Ulysesn turns to Nissa and nods
> "Actually a roast does sound nice. It's best to not refuse such a fine gift proper treatment after all. Nothing shall be left besides the bones! Lets go back."



They head back to town giant pig in tow.  Once they find a suitable spot for the cooking Nissa stops and begins unloading various tools from Fluffykins' saddlebags of holding.  "I'll get it cleaned and butchered, you might see if Tassara's around to address the actual cooking, I don't really have much experience there."

She then begins chanting, animating shovels to dig the mother of all fire pits and various sharp implements to begin skinning and cleaning the giant boar in what promises to be a gruesome.

((Heh, I actually did some quick math, it would take about a week to cook a boar this size whole-hog   We'll ignore that inconvenient truth  ))



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki grins and giggles, "I fully understand.  I met these guys myself...about..." she taps her lips and looks upwards, "Roughly two months ago.  A couple weeks ago I lost some of my own memories also.  I know how it feels to be conflicted.  I remember how I was treated before I joined them, and became part of this family.  It's difficult to calm those voices, in fact, even now it bubbles up to the surface.  But I promise, I'll make sure nothing happens to you." She sticks her tongue out, "We can teach you how to handle it.  Or not.  You're kinda cute when you're flustered.  Why don't we spend some time to quench that skittishness in you.  Might help a little.  Besides, remember I'm your pet for this tournament."



"I think I would like that," Lantana begins.  She pauses and shifts slightly, for a moment a conflicted look on her face.  "I seem to be worse with you I think, I'm babbling like a schoolgirl," she pauses again clearly frustrated before smoothing her robes and calming her expression.  "I mean I would love to spend some time with you, perhaps I'll even find way to make up for my lack of decorum."  She smiles weakly at the end.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _HAYAO/DRELL_ 



Tassara takes a moment to ponder and nods seemingly satisfied with the decision.  "You can ask Max later for more information, she's going to look into it as soon as we have time." she pauses for a moment and adds "The being seems to have mentioned to Yuki something that caught my attention... The Earth Sundering and the Frozen Waters... or something like that. It might be worth investigating" 

"We should get going now. The meeting awaits"




((I'll assume we are going to get down all the details of the meeting in OOC))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> They head back to town giant pig in tow.  Once they find a suitable spot for the cooking Nissa stops and begins unloading various tools from Fluffykins' saddlebags of holding.  "I'll get it cleaned and butchered, you might see if Tassara's around to address the actual cooking, I don't really have much experience there."
> 
> She then begins chanting, animating shovels to dig the mother of all fire pits and various sharp implements to begin skinning and cleaning the giant boar in what promises to be a gruesome.


Ulysesn rubs Nissa's hair
"Thanks Nissa."
Ulysesn makes his way to wherever Tassara is at the moment
"Lady Tassara, I need your assistance in cooking a boar."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2015)

"Oh" she blinks for a second "Excuse me?"  she looks at Ulysesn seemingly surprised. "_Lady _Tassara? What's got into you now, Uly?" she shakes her head chuckling. "Alright, lead the way. We might be able to eat it while we make plans"


"Do I really want to know where did you get the boar?... Nevermind."  she sighs.

Prof. Cook
1d20+15
10+15 = 25


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2015)

"Thank you for that.  But was there any ceremonies done?  Like my friend said, one of our other friends now has her ring and she can not remove it from her hand."  She smiles at her.  She is waiting to talk to Duncan until she finishes with the Priestess.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I think I would like that," Lantana begins.  She pauses and shifts slightly, for a moment a conflicted look on her face.  "I seem to be worse with you I think, I'm babbling like a schoolgirl," she pauses again clearly frustrated before smoothing her robes and calming her expression.  "I mean I would love to spend some time with you, perhaps I'll even find way to make up for my lack of decorum."  She smiles weakly at the end.



"Everyone needs someone to talk to, I'm glad that you feel relaxed enough to talk to me this much.  You don't have to be prim and proper with me.  I'm not...um...whats the word...the most sophisticated person around.  Sometimes I even use words wrong.  As long as you're relaxed with me, that's all that matters." she gives the woman a gentle hug, "I can stay for a little while and we can sit here and talk if you'd like, or I could let you get some rest, if that's what you would prefer.  Don't be too shaken up about the fight tomorrow, you'll do great, I'm sure of it." she pats Lantana's shoulder gently.  "Kaylee and I are going to head to talk to the priestesses tonight, I'm sure it would be a little late for you, but if you would like to come, it would be welcome company." her words are gentle and honest, her expression softening, not as wild as it usually is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Oh" she blinks for a second "Excuse me?"  she looks at Ulysesn seemingly surprised. "_Lady _Tassara? What's got into you now, Uly?" she shakes her head chuckling. "Alright, lead the way. We might be able to eat it while we make plans"


Ulysesn is speaking in a regal tone rather unlike him
"I haven't the slight idea what you mean mistress, Lady is a proper way to address such a fine leader as yourself. The Wonderful Mistress of Dreams Lady Tassara."
Ulysesn begins leading Tassara to a dark alleyway while speaking
"The boar you see, fell from the sky. Given by the god of dreams itself, it was truly wonderful, amazing and joyous. It was truly enlightening and the god insisted I have you cook the boar so it'll have amazing powers."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 6, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Thank you for that.  But was there any ceremonies done?  Like my friend said, one of our other friends now has her ring and she can not remove it from her hand."  She smiles at her.  She is waiting to talk to Duncan until she finishes with the Priestess.



"We performed the blessings of the temple upon you, as we do all who ask.  You girls exchanged many oaths while you were here, perhaps the gods are holding you to task?"  She looks at you seriously for a moment before cracking a smile and laughing somewhat.  "Relax my child, the gods are not so unfair, I don't recall anything about a ring but I would look to mundane solutions first."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Everyone needs someone to talk to, I'm glad that you feel relaxed enough to talk to me this much.  You don't have to be prim and proper with me.  I'm not...um...whats the word...the most sophisticated person around.  Sometimes I even use words wrong.  As long as you're relaxed with me, that's all that matters." she gives the woman a gentle hug, "I can stay for a little while and we can sit here and talk if you'd like, or I could let you get some rest, if that's what you would prefer.  Don't be too shaken up about the fight tomorrow, you'll do great, I'm sure of it." she pats Lantana's shoulder gently.  "Kaylee and I are going to head to talk to the priestesses tonight, I'm sure it would be a little late for you, but if you would like to come, it would be welcome company." her words are gentle and honest, her expression softening, not as wild as it usually is.



"'Direct,' use 'direct.'  And it suits you."  She gives a shy smile, "formality is one of the few things that feels right to me though."  She pauses one hand lightly touching her face lost in thought a moment before continuing, "but I will try to avoid calling you 'lady.'"

She stops abruptly to do a double-take, "I just realized, I don't even know your last name, or what the appropriate title would be.  Dame?  Seems fitting."

"I would be happy to chat with you if you have time, I'm not really dressed for going out though, by the time I would be ready it would likely be too late.  We do have busy day ahead of us tomorrow."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is speaking in a regal tone rather unlike him
> "I haven't the slight idea what you mean mistress, Lady is a proper way to address such a fine leader as yourself. The Wonderful Mistress of Dreams Lady Tassara."
> Ulysesn begins leading Tassara to a dark alleyway while speaking
> "The boar you see, fell from the sky. Given by the god of dreams itself, it was truly wonderful, amazing and joyous. It was truly enlightening and the god insisted I have you cook the boar so it'll have amazing powers."



"What?" she follows him quite confused. "...I appreciate the politeness, I guess"


After hearing the rest of his explanation she stares at him once again. "What?"

Tassara will touch his temple. "A boar from the sky? From my god? ... I never heard of such a gift from her. Uly, are you.... with fever? Let me see your eyes..." 


Heal 1d20+18
14+18 = 32

Casts Detect Magic


Perception 1d20+26
20+26 = 46


Sense Motive 1d20+23
19+23 = 42

Is he high or under the influence of some sort of magical effect?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "'Direct,' use 'direct.'  And it suits you."  She gives a shy smile, "formality is one of the few things that feels right to me though."  She pauses one hand lightly touching her face lost in thought a moment before continuing, "but I will try to avoid calling you 'lady.'"
> 
> She stops abruptly to do a double-take, "I just realized, I don't even know your last name, or what the appropriate title would be.  Dame?  Seems fitting."
> 
> "I would be happy to chat with you if you have time, I'm not really dressed for going out though, by the time I would be ready it would likely be too late.  We do have busy day ahead of us tomorrow."



Yuki clears her throat as she flushes at mention of her last name, "Well...I guess...Erm...My last name is Wobblewizzle." She nearly mumbles the last word, " I was abandoned in the forest when I was really young and um...was taught everything I know from a gnome when I joined the monastery...she kinda became my mother and...uh....so I guess that's what it is.  Pleasedon'ttellanyone." she takes a breath and shakes herself out of it.  "Technically my title is Sister, but I've kind of turned my back on them like they did me, so whatever you want to call me, Sweetheart." she smiles, trying to calm down her own blushing, "So, what is it you've found you like doing?" she sighs quietly and leans on the wall again, looking down at the woman.  "I...Apologize for anything I have done that may have upsetted you before.  My temper isn't the lightest, and I can get excitable." She smiles after a pause, "Smiles suit you, lights up your eyes like the night sky.  So, Is there anything you would like to talk about?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Is he high or under the influence of some sort of magical effect?


He seems perfectly healthy and cogent.  Tassara suspects he's poking fun at her though.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki clears her throat as she flushes at mention of her last name, "Well...I guess...Erm...My last name is Wobblewizzle." She nearly mumbles the last word, " I was abandoned in the forest when I was really young and um...was taught everything I know from a gnome when I joined the monastery...she kinda became my mother and...uh....so I guess that's what it is.  Pleasedon'ttellanyone." she takes a breath and shakes herself out of it.  "Technically my title is Sister, but I've kind of turned my back on them like they did me, so whatever you want to call me, Sweetheart." she smiles, trying to calm down her own blushing, "So, what is it you've found you like doing?" she sighs quietly and leans on the wall again, looking down at the woman.  "I...Apologize for anything I have done that may have upsetted you before.  My temper isn't the lightest, and I can get excitable." She smiles after a pause, "Smiles suit you, lights up your eyes like the night sky.  So, Is there anything you would like to talk about?"



"Sister... Wobblewizzle then," Lantana says with a coy smile.  After a moment she relents, "other than drink you mean?  You know I really haven't had much time to think of recreation.  I had tea with Ulysesn the other day, that was pleasant.  Most of my time has been getting ready for our matches, I want to make sure I'm doing my part."

"I suppose I'll have time enough after the matches are over, assuming we're free that is."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2015)

Kaylee nods a bit sheepishly.  "Thank you for being candid with us.  It is greatly appreciated."  Smiling she digs into her bag of holding and pulls out 100 gold coins and hands it over.  "A donation for you."  She then turns toward Duncan and Yuki.  "I believe we should let the Priestess get back to her work."  Taking Duncan's hand she pulls him away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2015)

> He seems perfectly healthy and cogent. Tassara suspects he's poking fun at her though.


Ulysesn suddenly turns away from the alley changing direction, he's taking the scenic route to Nissa apparently.
"Now my grace I hope you are feeling well, for you see this boar is rather large and we planned a roast of the swine. The knight in training Nissa was quite insistent on celebrations to be prepared after we taste victory."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Sister... Wobblewizzle then," Lantana says with a coy smile.  After a moment she relents, "other than drink you mean?  You know I really haven't had much time to think of recreation.  I had tea with Ulysesn the other day, that was pleasant.  Most of my time has been getting ready for our matches, I want to make sure I'm doing my part."
> 
> "I suppose I'll have time enough after the matches are over, assuming we're free that is."


"If we are free...which I'm sure we will, then we can go on an adventure to help you find yourself, things that you like to do.  I'll help you, because you're a sweet girl that deserves it, Lantana." Her smile widens, "We'll go on walks, have tea, we can even paint and dance, and swim." she gets a flustered blush on her face once more,  "We can read books and play games and even more.  It'll be lots of fun."



Kuno said:


> Kaylee nods a bit sheepishly.  "Thank you for being candid with us.  It is greatly appreciated."  Smiling she digs into her bag of holding and pulls out 100 gold coins and hands it over.  "A donation for you."  She then turns toward Duncan and Yuki.  "I believe we should let the Priestess get back to her work."  Taking Duncan's hand she pulls him away.



Yuki takes out another 100 gold, "And more for putting up with us last night.  I appreciate you informing us." she gives a polite, but obviously over exuberant and slightly under practiced bow.  "I will take my lead, but I will leave my many thanks."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn suddenly turns away from the alley changing direction, he's taking the scenic route to Nissa apparently.
> "Now my grace I hope you are feeling well, for you see this boar is rather large and we planned a roast of the swine. The knight in training Nissa was quite insistent on celebrations to be prepared after we taste victory."



"Sure, sure" Tassara nods playing along. "I'm sure we can roast this boar just fine. Wouldn't be the first time. Although..." she stops him by the arm "We will need to buy first tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, spices, bay leaf, olive oil, garlic, honey..." Tassara keeps going for almost half a minute explaining the rest of the ingredients "... berries and limes"

Tassara will then head to the nearest market with Uly to obtain the ingredients. "Oh, and we cannot forget the red wine" she says with a big smile, seemingly actually starting to enjoy the shopping of supplies "4 bottles of fine wine for dinner... Wait no. Add one for Duncan... wait... add another for Yuki. Yeah 6 bottles of fine red wine. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Sure, sure" Tassara nods playing along. "I'm sure we can roast this boar just fine. Wouldn't be the first time. Although..." she stops him by the arm "We will need to buy first tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, spices, bay leaf, olive oil, garlic, honey..." Tassara keeps going for almost half a minute explaining the rest of the ingredients "... berries and limes"
> 
> Tassara will then head to the nearest market with Uly to obtain the ingredients. "Oh, and we cannot forget the red wine" she says with a big smile, seemingly actually starting to enjoy the shopping of supplies "4 bottles of fine wine for dinner... Wait no. Add one for Duncan... wait... add another for Yuki. Yeah 6 bottles of fine red wine. "


Ulysesn laughs as she goes on and helps her with gathering the supplies
"By the way the Boar is about the size of a large horse. I hope you're ready to cook something that large." He smirks


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn laughs as she goes on and helps her with gathering the supplies
> "By the way the Boar is about the size of a large horse. I hope you're ready to cook something that large." He smirks



"It can be cut into pieces and cook separately for 18 people. It can be done easily"  Tassara doesn't seem concerned about that. "Whatever is left can be eaten by Kathy"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "It can be cut into pieces and cook separately for 18 people. It can be done easily"  Tassara doesn't seem concerned about that. "Whatever is left can be eaten by Kathy"



Ulysesn snorts from a short fit of laughter then his demeanor becomes more serious.
"The orcs you harbored are not going to do that well during the winter. No one can live on dreams alone, so I was thinking... Maybe I should teach the youngest how to hunt and fight. Give respect to things."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn snorts from a short fit of laughter then his demeanor becomes more serious.
> "The orcs you harbored are not going to do that well during the winter. No one can live on dreams alone, so I was thinking... Maybe I should teach the youngest how to hunt and fight. Give respect to things."



Tassara does a double take at Ulysesn.

"They are not living on dreams alone, you silly" she says with a cheerful laugh. "I have set up a sustainable network of people looking after them. Hunters, workers, healers, guards..."

"We are... _"_ 


"Besides, the youngest are newborns, you can't teach them" she chuckles and keeps buying her ingredients.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara does a double take at Ulysesn.
> 
> "They are not living on dreams alone, you silly" she says with a cheerful laugh. "I have set up a sustainable network of people looking after them. Hunters, workers, healers, guards..."
> 
> ...



"And is this sustainable network going to look after them forever? I haven't heard your plans for when they get older, do you plan on adding them to the ranks of the company or your church? Are you fine with these children joining the valiant here? I'm just not sure things can be properly handled without us there for the winter with everything that has been going on lately."
Ulysesn has a rather worried look on his face


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2015)

She stops again her shopping and looks back at Ulysesn with a sad smile. 


"That you want them to be able to defend themselves is remarkable. But they are children, toddlers... newborns. They cannot. It will be futile" she says calmly. "A new born cub cannot defend itself. That's why its mother has to be strong and protect it. I already have guards, fighters and rangers in place. You could train the mothers then, but that would require time... time we don't have"






> I haven't heard your plans for when they get older, do you plan on adding them to the ranks of the company or your church? Are you fine with these children joining the valiant here?



She chuckles at the notion. 
"I'm not going to make them do anything when they grow up Ulysesn. You misunderstand the goal of my company. We will provide them with education and tools to work for their own dreams. If they want to join my company, great. if they want to join the church, great. If they want to join the valiant, I wont stop them."

"Goals are not only absolutely necessary to motivate us. They are essential to really keep us alive. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She stops again her shopping and looks back at Ulysesn with a sad smile.
> 
> 
> "That you want them to be able to defend themselves is remarkable. But they are children, toddlers... newborns. They cannot. It will be futile" she says calmly. "A new born cub cannot defend itself. That's why its mother has to be strong and protect it. I already have guards, fighters and rangers in place. You could train the mothers then, but that would require time... time we don't have"
> ...


"I just don't want them to end up like Kaylee,Yuki, or myself... Thanks for the talk Tassara."
Ulysesn takes a few of the things she's bought off her hands to help carry them.
"After we bring Makenna back, deal with the black, save my country from itself... I need help finding a special tree. Something that would make it easier on everyone involved."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2015)

"The Coddler is also called _The Imparter of Inspiration_. As long as one does not hurt others with their dream, I have no qualms.  The Church of the Silver Mist encourages worshipers to follow their dreams and aspire to greatness. "

"Thank you" Tassara says when he takes some of the food bags "A special tree? What kind of special?" she asks curiously.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2015)

Duncan follows Kaylee and Yuki.

"So I was thinkin...ye know for the next battle - us three seem te be on the same page. I know Drell and Tassy will have a plan but.....things change on the battlefield. Way I figure - if we stick together somewhat then we'll be alright. I dunno, maybe take Lantana with us too? She seems like our type of people."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "The Coddler is also called _The Imparter of Inspiration_. As long as one does not hurt others with their dream, I have no qualms.  The Church of the Silver Mist encourages worshipers to follow their dreams and aspire to greatness. "
> 
> "Thank you" Tassara says when he takes some of the food bags "A special tree? What kind of special?" she asks curiously.



"We'll talk about it after we get all this back to Nissa."
Ulysesn goes around with Tassara gathering what's needed and leads her to Nissa while helping carrying what food there is
"Hey Nissa! It's a magical tree Tassara, a fae tree. It protects the area it's planted in and it's wood is magical. It could be used to ensure optimal conditions for crops, it's a tree that could be useful for those without magic and those with. It could be used to strengthen the wilds as well."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2015)

Tassara will ask Ulysesn for assistance to section the boar to make the process faster. 

(( EM, how much for 3 portable ovens and ingredients in general.  I know 6 bottles of fine wine would be 60gp... 
+ 160 gp for a banquet for the party? ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We'll talk about it after we get all this back to Nissa."
> Ulysesn goes around with Tassara gathering what's needed and leads her to Nissa while helping carrying what food there is
> "Hey Nissa! It's a magical tree Tassara, a fae tree. It protects the area it's planted in and it's wood is magical. It could be used to ensure optimal conditions for crops, it's a tree that could be useful for those without magic and those with. It could be used to strengthen the wilds as well."





soulnova said:


> Tassara will ask Ulysesn for assistance to section the boar to make the process faster.
> 
> (( EM, how much for 3 portable ovens and ingredients in general.  I know 6 bottles of fine wine would be 60gp...
> + 160 gp for a banquet for the party? ))


"Oh you need help to take it apart? I don't really cook with finesse... But I'll see what I can do."
Profession Cook: 1d20+7
7+7 = 14


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 7, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee nods a bit sheepishly.  "Thank you for being candid with us.  It is greatly appreciated."  Smiling she digs into her bag of holding and pulls out 100 gold coins and hands it over.  "A donation for you."  She then turns toward Duncan and Yuki.  "I believe we should let the Priestess get back to her work."  Taking Duncan's hand she pulls him away.



The Priestess thanks Kaylee and Yuki for their donations, "may the Midwife bless you with a large family."



Captain Obvious said:


> "If we are free...which I'm sure we will, then we can go on an adventure to help you find yourself, things that you like to do.  I'll help you, because you're a sweet girl that deserves it, Lantana." Her smile widens, "We'll go on walks, have tea, we can even paint and dance, and swim." she gets a flustered blush on her face once more,  "We can read books and play games and even more.  It'll be lots of fun."


Lantana giggles, "my you are easily excited!"  Slightly calmer she continues, "I'm not worried about finding ways to entertain myself once this is all over.  Though I'm happy to have a friend to help keep me company.  I'm sure there's no end of trouble we can get into together."



soulnova said:


> Tassara will ask Ulysesn for assistance to section the boar to make the process faster.
> 
> (( EM, how much for 3 portable ovens and ingredients in general.  I know 6 bottles of fine wine would be 60gp...
> + 160 gp for a banquet for the party? ))



When they arrive they find animated sharp implements working to clean and skin the boar.  After a moment there's a squirming and Nissa pops out of one of the cuts, soaked in boar blood, she giggles and waves and goes back to work.

To one side shovels and spades work to create a pit large enough to roast the boar in once it's ready.

((If you're just looking to cook the boar Nissa's already making a cooking pit for that.  If you're looking for ovens for side dishes/etc it would probably be cheaper to just buy materials to build them, Nissa can put something temporary in place quick enough, since she cheats anyway.  If you're really looking for portable ovens that you can bring with you later, I imagine they'd be in the 250gp range each or so.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> When they arrive they find animated sharp implements working to clean and skin the boar.  After a moment there's a squirming and Nissa pops out of one of the cuts, soaked in boar blood, she giggles and waves and goes back to work.
> 
> To one side shovels and spades work to create a pit large enough to roast the boar in once it's ready.
> 
> ((If you're just looking to cook the boar Nissa's already making a cooking pit for that.  If you're looking for ovens for side dishes/etc it would probably be cheaper to just buy materials to build them, Nissa can put something temporary in place quick enough, since she cheats anyway.  If you're really looking for portable ovens that you can bring with you later, I imagine they'd be in the 250gp range each or so.))



If she's already doing the pit for the boar then no.  Tassara already has a cooking kit that she will use for side dishes then.

"Ah! Wonderful! Thank you Nissa! Alright, lets start! "


Prof. Cooking
1d20+15
13+15 = 28


((... but she will still buy a portable oven anyway. I'm sure we will need it soon. I'll deduct 300gp overall to include additional seasonings and other similar dry non-perishable food items. ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> When they arrive they find animated sharp implements working to clean and skin the boar.  After a moment there's a squirming and Nissa pops out of one of the cuts, soaked in boar blood, she giggles and waves and goes back to work.
> 
> To one side shovels and spades work to create a pit large enough to roast the boar in once it's ready.



"How terrifying, hey Nissa better make sure to take a bath after this or I'll have to lick you clean."
Ulysesn says jokingly


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 7, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana giggles, "my you are easily excited!"  Slightly calmer she continues, "I'm not worried about finding ways to entertain myself once this is all over.  Though I'm happy to have a friend to help keep me company.  I'm sure there's no end of trouble we can get into together."



"Yeah, I'm sure we'd get into so much trouble, but it would be a lot of fun!" The monk grins widely, "I would love to spend time with you in a not so stressful time like we are now.  I look forward to fighting by your side tomorrow, and every other day.  Outside of the violent life of the adventurers, I hope to spend time with you and become close." She lurches forward and grabs Lantana in a big bear hug, "You seem the type to be a very good friend!"


---
With Duncan and Kaylee

"Yeah, I'm preeeetty sure I could get Lantana to get in trouble with us." She grins widely, a blush painting across her face, "She's so cute and easy to embarass and so difficult to resist cuddling her..." The monk squeals, her mind having run off for a moment, then clears her throat, "Y-yes...If we stick together we should be fine, i-in general."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2015)

Unless there's a particular objection I'd like to move forward to starting the final round tonight.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How terrifying, hey Nissa better make sure to take a bath after this or I'll have to lick you clean."
> Ulysesn says jokingly



Nissa giggles from time to time as she goes about her work.  Between the three of them they make quick, albeit messy, work skinning and prepping the boar to be cooked.  As they work the animated tools finish crafting a simple pit for the cooking.  By the time they've finished there's a fair crowd gathered watching the spectacle.

Tassara seasons the boar as best she can and stuffs it for cooking, though really it will take so long to cook that most of the seasoning will happen while it cooks.  Due to the sheer size it has to cook at an unusually low temperature but at least the outer layers should be ready to eat by the early evening tomorrow (the cats can have some nice raw cuttings from the inside  ).

Nissa takes the skin and carefully beings preserving it, giggling to herself as she does so.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Yeah, I'm sure we'd get into so much trouble, but it would be a lot of fun!" The monk grins widely, "I would love to spend time with you in a not so stressful time like we are now.  I look forward to fighting by your side tomorrow, and every other day.  Outside of the violent life of the adventurers, I hope to spend time with you and become close." She lurches forward and grabs Lantana in a big bear hug, "You seem the type to be a very good friend!"



Lantana smiles and hugs her back, "you are yourself, I'm glad to have met you.  Hopefully we'll have some time to relax after tomorrow."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 8, 2015)

Duncan looks at Yuki being awkward. "So...uh...ye have a thing for Lantana? Cool. A bit weird that she looks so much like Makenna. From a deep psychological perspective it may be that yer attraction is based on the guilt ye feel over Makenna's death, which ultimately may mean that the relationship may be built on something a little bit unstable. But really, it should be alright as long as there is communication and understanding and if yer having fun."

"Or errr....she has nice tits."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 8, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana smiles and hugs her back, "you are yourself, I'm glad to have met you.  Hopefully we'll have some time to relax after tomorrow."


"Yeah, I'll look forward to it." she pats the woman, "But, I'm sure you need your rest now.  I'll take my leave." She lets go, exuberantly taking Lantana's hand and kissing it, "Until tomorrow, Anna."  she lets go gently, taking one more glance behind her as she leaves.



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Yuki being awkward. "So...uh...ye have a thing for Lantana? Cool. A bit weird that she looks so much like Makenna. From a deep psychological perspective it may be that yer attraction is based on the guilt ye feel over Makenna's death, which ultimately may mean that the relationship may be built on something a little bit unstable. But really, it should be alright as long as there is communication and understanding and if yer having fun."
> 
> "Or errr....she has nice tits."



"Well, they are pretty nice." Yuki smirks, but then shakes her head, "I know what you're saying, and I had already thought about it. I know to trust my instincts, but that's usually all I do." she laughs, "We've got some plans to relax and stuff after all this is over.  We might try testing the waters, depends on her, really."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Yeah, I'll look forward to it." she pats the woman, "But, I'm sure you need your rest now.  I'll take my leave." She lets go, exuberantly taking Lantana's hand and kissing it, "Until tomorrow, Anna."  she lets go gently, taking one more glance behind her as she leaves.



Lantana says nothing but just nods silently, looking slightly flustered.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2015)

The night passes uneventfully, and the party prepares themselves for the final match.  Shortly into the afternoon they're gathered and brought into one of the rooms ((room '5' as marked on the map)).

((If you have before-start-of-match things to do, please get to them.))

The room is somewhat crowded with the group in it, and mildly claustrophobic, magical marking on the wall mark down time before the match officially begins.

((If you were still waiting on me for something please speak up, I must have missed it))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The night passes uneventfully, and the party prepares themselves for the final match.  Shortly into the afternoon they're gathered and brought into one of the rooms ((room '5' as marked on the map)).
> 
> ((If you have before-start-of-match things to do, please get to them.))
> 
> ...


_Prep for the fight._
Ulysesn works with Nissa *and the others to cast spells, using his Ion stone as a carrier to make personal spells transferable for anyone for spells that are at most level 3*

Ulysesn Drinks an all night to be immune to fatigue.
Ulysesn takes a mage armor from Mammon(+3 AC,  incorp, creatures can't bypass)
Ulysesn has Nissa cast protection from arrows communal from a scroll he bought for everyone.(ranged/10DR, max dmg absorb 100)
Ulysesn takes part in stoneskin communal from Nissa.(10DR/ada)
Ulysesn takes blur from Nissa(20% miss chance)
Ulysesn asks for fire arrows from Ironwall to be added to 50 of his bolts (+1d6 fire)
barkskin from Mammon (+4 natural armor)
greater invis from Mammon.
Ulysesn casts Owl's Wisdom(+4 wis enhancement bonus) onto himself
Cat's Grace(+4 dex enhancement bonus) onto himself
Ulysesn gives Yuki the spells Heightened Awareness,Anticipate Peril,Primal instinct,(+14 ini),mistsight(You can see through mist, fog, and rain.) via ion stone
Ulysesn asks Tassara to cast true seeing onto Yuki
Mirror Image from Mammon via ion stone Onto Ulysesn(1d4+3 images)
Mirror Image from Mammon via ion stone Onto Yuki(1d4+3 images)
Mirror Image from Mammon via ion stone Onto Tassara(1d4+3 images)
Ulysesn casts gravitybow onto his bow.(+1d8 dmg)
Ulysesn accepts haste from Nissa(1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves,+30 speed)
Ulysesn rages right before the match starts(+4 dex morale)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2015)

For herself
Bless
Entropic Shield
Resist Energy (cold)
Resist energy (acid)
Effortless Armor
Owl's Wisdom
Longstrider
Bulls Strenght
Bears Endurance
Angelic Aspect
She will get invisibility if anyone offers.


For others:
Resist energy Communal (fire)
Resist energy Communal (cold)
Protection from Energy, Communal*
Protection from Energy, Communal*
Sacred Watch
Cat's grace on Max
True Seeing on Yuki
Stoneskin on Yuki
Touches Kaylee/Drell/Hayao/Yuki for mental link. 


-Wild Shape into Swallow
-Get on Yuki's pocket. 




Max will cast
-Invisibility
-Barkskin
-Evolution Surge, Lesser
-Protection from Evil
-Mage Armor
-Stoneskin

She will then get into the portable hole.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 10, 2015)

Yuki kneels on the ground, her skin a dark crimson, eyes like a pair of obsidian orbs, large black wings tucked against her back, she holds her set of garnet dice in her hands, _?Alright Cinder.  I know you heard the plan, if it comes down to it...Don't go off that plan.  We need this to get us out...get us stronger.?_ she gives a grin as she stands to her feet to talk to the others.  ?If the worst happens...and we're pinned down, and I can't make it, I'm going to allow my partner, an Efreeti named Cinder, take control of the situation.  He will stick to our plan, but I need you guys not to be alarmed.  Don't freak out, no spells, no attacking him, or everything is off and nobody is safe.  Got it?? she looks around at the others and nods, ?I hope you do, cause this is no joke, and his strength...is no laughing matter.?

After her little speech, she goes to Lantana and tucks her into her wings protectively, ?I'll keep you safe, we'll all make it out of here together, I promise.? hugging snugly before letting go and stepping away.

?Let's go show them how the DreamWalkers take care of business.?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Yuki[/SIZE]*
Female (male) Chaotic Neutral Alseid Strix (Outsider(Native)) Chaos Monk9/Druid 1/Ninja11, *Level* 11, *Init* +24, *HP* 179/179, *DR* DR 5/Lawful,10/adamantine , *Speed* 250ft, 60ft fly 
*AC* 53(Mage armor, Haste and Barkskin)
*Touch* 40, *Flat-footed* 32, 
*CMD* 67, 
*Fort* +20, *Ref* +20, *Will* +24, 
*CMB* +27/+21, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/5   
*  Unarmed Strike *   (8d6+strength (1-1/2 x on first strike), x2 crit)
*Abilities* Str 36, Dex 33, Con 26, Int 12, Wis 38, Cha 12
*Condition*
Sight: Darkvision 60', Superior Low-Light Vision, True Seeing Spell

20% miss chance 

Dragon Style:
While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Ki pool (Magic/cold iron/silver/Chaotic)

Improved Evasion-
At 9th level, a monk's evasion ability improves. He still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, but henceforth he takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Unbound Steps (Su): This trick allows a ninja to use her ki to walk through the air. Whenever the ninja uses the light steps class feature, she can walk on air, rising or descending as she desires. She must end her move on a solid surface. Each use of this ability uses up 1 ki point.

Heat: Deal 1d3 fire damage to anyone grappled or anyone striking you in melee (presumably you suppress this when not in combat)

Resist Cold 10
Resist Fire 20
Protection from Law&Good


Spell like abilities (Caster level = character level):
- Detect Magic 3/day
- Produce Flame 3/day
- Pyrotechnics 1/day
- Wall of Fire 1/day
- Scorching Ray (1 ray) 3/day
- Gaseous Form 1/day




After they are out the door, she takes off as fast as she can while still being able to maneuver, she will use anything possible to bolt out and avoid confrontation.
Acrobatics(jumps!)-
Roll(1d20)+110:
11,+110
Total:121

Fly-
Roll(1d20)+11:
18,+11
Total:29

Climb-
Roll(1d20)+20:
20,+20
Total:40

CMB(Any overrun attempts)-
Roll(1d20)+26:
20,+26
Total:46

((I can roll more if needed, just tell me.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2015)

((Brief because I'm exhausted and fighting caffeine withdrawl  ))

Everyone but Ulysesn (presumably carried?), Nissa, Fluffykins, Tassara, and Kaylee (the latter pair in tiny-bird form, all clinging to Yuki) climb into the portable hole.

((I believe this is the strategy?))

When the doors open Yuki bolts at full speed swerving slightly to drop a tree token.  They reach the pillar without encountering any groups and pause a moment to drop trees to block entrances to the pillar room.  Mounting back up Yuki flies upward.  The flight up is an awkward spiral around the tight confines of the tunnel.

But soon they emerge to the surface.  An arrow fires from one of the nearby slots and the group.  Fortunately Yuki's monk-like reflexes manage to snatch it from the air but you can see other archers getting into position.

((Init and actions from Yuki/Tassara/Kaylee/Ulysesn, if you're going to do anything.  You are in the anti-magic zone so remember that with actions.))

((Yuki:  A double move this round will get you to the top of the pillar.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2015)

-Go Yuki! You can do it!- Tassara says mentally from her pocket, but she can be heard chirping effusively.

[YOUTUBE]vnGBmJFw1wc[/YOUTUBE]

((I just realized that if she has angelic aspect... does she acquires a new set of tiny angelic wings in her little cute bird form? YES? ? ))

*Round 2*? Or is it still round 1? ((How did those rangers managed to get there so fast! xD ))

Init 1d20+4
6+4 = 10


Surely, Yuki will go first than Tassara. She will ask Yuki to go up from the opposite side of the pillar to use it as cover from the rangers. Tassara can't use magic in this round if they are still on the anti-magic field. She will wait until they are out to heal if necessary. The only one who can fight back right now would be Uly with his ranged attacks.

Perception 1d20+28
17+28 = 45

She also wants to know where are the arrows are coming from. -Yuki, tell Nissa to get ready to teleport us to the stairs (( E )) as soon as you grab the artifact and we leave the field- she puffs up her tiny feathers.  (( :33 ))



*Round 3*

They should be out by now... and hopefully nissa would have teleported us away to the stairs. If this is the case, Uly would be able to open the portable hole to let the other out as soon as we are downstairs and drop two tokens behind to block that exit.  Tass will fly down the stairs with the rest and open the first wall with Stone Shape. (( hahhaa I can imagine the little bird, pecking magically at the wall  ))  -Quick! Through the hole. RUN!- She flaps enthusiastically. 

If they manage to reach the next wall, Kaylee/Ironwall should be able to open a direct path on the same round. 

Tass will keep an eye on any dangers if they want to ambush us. She will immediately give a warning cry to Drell, Hayao, Yuki and Kaylee directly. 

Perception  1d20+28
6+28 = 34
-Yuki, do you see anything?-


*Round 4* (( Hopefully thing will go just fine until this)) 
If there is no resistance. We should all be able to double move to the exit together.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 9 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 11, *Init* +14, *HP* 173/173, *DR* Resist Fire: 11, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 23, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 50, *Fort* +18, *Ref* +25, *Will* +15, *CMB* +30, *Base Attack Bonus* 16,   *Action Points* 0
> *+20' (5 hp+)Gnome's crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) * +40 (3d8+9, 18–20/?2)
> ...





*



			Fortunately Yuki's monk-like reflexes manage to snatch it from the air but you can see other archers getting into position.
		
Click to expand...

Ini: 1d20+14
8+14 = 22
"..."
Ulysesn retaliates back against the one archer that just fired with clustered shots.
attacks

Spoiler:  



[1d20+40] = 10+38 = 48
1d20+38=10+38 = 48
1d20+32= 2+32 = 34+(rage power) 1d6+0
1+0 = 1= 35
1d20+27= 14+27 = 41
1d20+22= 15+22 = 37



forgot to apply the -2 for it being oversized to all of them
dmg

Spoiler:  



3d8+9
5,2,2+9 = 18

3d8+9
4,2,2+9 = 17

3d8+9
2,1,8+9 = 20

3d8+9
7,5,8+9 = 29

3d8+9
7,2,4+9 = 22



If within 30' add +14 dmg to each
AoO range 105' AoO attack:+38 (3d8+9, 18–20/?2) AoO dmg: 3d8+9 
AoO dmg and attack within 30' +39 and 3d8+24*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuki will double move to the top of the pillar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2015)

Ulysesn fires a bolt back at the archer.  The kick from his oversized crossbow is surprising and it's all that he can do to keep a grip on it without his magical assistance.

Yuki circles up to the top as the archers begin to fire in earnest at her.  The archers seem to focus on Yuki, presumably assuming dropping the flyer will cause problems for the rest.  The monk does an admirable job of dodging as she flies, but the archers are quick and the air is filled with arrows (7 hits, Yuki -68).  Despite their efforts she reaches the top and quickly snatches up the prize, a golden figurine about a foot tall.

Prize in hand she flies towards the edge of the antimagic zone as the archers fire again (3 hits, Yuki -25).  Once free Nissa quickly chants a spell of teleportation and the group is whisked across the field ((of note, you were 1% off from a bad result here  )).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn fires a bolt back at the archer.  The kick from his oversized crossbow is surprising and it's all that he can do to keep a grip on it without his magical assistance.
> 
> Yuki circles up to the top as the archers begin to fire in earnest at her.  The archers seem to focus on Yuki, presumably assuming dropping the flyer will cause problems for the rest.  The monk does an admirable job of dodging as she flies, but the archers are quick and the air is filled with arrows (7 hits, Yuki -68).  Despite their efforts she reaches the top and quickly snatches up the prize, a golden figurine about a foot tall.
> 
> Prize in hand she flies towards the edge of the antimagic zone as the archers fire again (3 hits, Yuki -25).  Once free Nissa quickly chants a spell of teleportation and the group is whisked across the field ((of note, you were 1% off from a bad result here  )).


Ulysesn puts the portable hole flat on the ground after going down the stairs with Tassara and the others
"Need a breath of fresh air? Lets go!"
He lets Yuki pick the hole back up while moving with the group.
updated:
AoO range 105' AoO attack:+46  AoO dmg: 4d8+12+1d6 x 2
AoO dmg and attack within 30' +47 and 4d8+29+1d6 x 2


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2015)

(( How much HP does Yuki still has?? Can she keep going like this? Can Kaylee and Ironwall cast the 2 stone shape on the walls while Tass heals this round please? ))

-*@Kaylee* take care of the wall with Ironwall, I'll heal Yuki!-
Fly downstairs + Energy Channel 5d10+0
9,6,9,2,4+0 = 30 +50% = 45 hp


Max gets out and follows the others downstairs. "Block the stairs when we are through!" she reminds Uly/Nissa/Yuki (who I assume are the ones with the tokens)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( How much HP does Yuki still has?? Can she keep going like this? Can Kaylee and Ironwall cast the 2 stone shape on the walls while Tass heals this round please? ))
> 
> -*@Kaylee* take care of the wall with Ironwall, I'll heal Yuki!-
> Fly downstairs + Energy Channel 5d10+0
> ...



Ulysesn will work with Nissa to block the passage way with Nissa's help placing tokens.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 11, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( How much HP does Yuki still has?? Can she keep going like this? Can Kaylee and Ironwall cast the 2 stone shape on the walls while Tass heals this round please? ))
> 
> -*@Kaylee* take care of the wall with Ironwall, I'll heal Yuki!-
> Fly downstairs + Energy Channel 5d10+0
> ...



((86/179 before healing))

Yuki continues on however the others want her to, keeping a hold of the figure like a football.

((No idea what you guys want from her.  ))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2015)

Kaylee uses stone shape to open the wall for everyone.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((No idea what you guys want from her.  ))



((So far so good. Everyone should be out this round. Follow down with the others... we should stay together.  I would even say keep carrying ulysesn + the figurine...  Uly is like carrying an auto-targeting automatic rifle. 

Keep an eye out for trouble... If we find any resistance it will be right now. Be ready to push through guys. Tass as Hydraulic Push (Kaylee and Yuki should have it too, If Im not mistaken). If there's someone over there, she will try to clear the path. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2015)

Ulysesn lays out the portable hole and heads downstairs.  Kaylee heads down to stone shape a passageway (20 cubic feet area is less than you think  ).  The others exit the hole and head downstairs as well.

The group crawls through the hole (Mammon has to revert to his old, feeble self to fit, as will anyone else that's size large, the others are able to slide through with some effort).

There's no sign of the other group though there's a distant sound of explosions echoing from somewhere in the sewers suggesting that they're not alone in the sewers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> ((So far so good. Everyone should be out this round. Follow down with the others... we should stay together.  I would even say keep carrying ulysesn + the figurine...  Uly is like carrying an auto-targeting automatic rifle.
> 
> Keep an eye out for trouble... If we find any resistance it will be right now. Be ready to push through guys. Tass as Hydraulic Push (Kaylee and Yuki should have it too, If Im not mistaken). If there's someone over there, she will try to clear the path. ))



((That only way that'll happen is if he rides, too many penalties.))
Ulysesn keeps moving with the group keeping an alert for the enemy
"We're almost there, lets keep going."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2015)

"Well shit, time to fight I guess. Who had explosions? The alchemists perhaps? Mammon, stay behind us buddy" Max will carry Mammon if necessary. 

Whoever goes first this round (I assume Kaylee/Ironwall) should go to the last section of the wall and do stone shape there. 


-BE READY. We will push against anything we might have in front of us. That's the end of the road. I'll try to keep them from harming us-


Tassara moves to the hole and casts Greater Forbid Action ATTACK (DC 28) on whatever might be waiting for them on the other side.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 12, 2015)

Yuki closes her eyes for a split second as she continues moving, "Alchemists, Twins, possibly the Fallen, who knows what he is capable spell wise.  Keep tight together, move as a group, Tass is making sure they can't harm us.  Duncan, if push comes to shove, put them to sleep, we can just get past them.  My biggest concern...Watch our backs for the driders.  We can see what's coming for us from the front, but not the back." she growls, leading the group so Snake!Kaylee can cast her spell on the wall.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2015)

Duncan cracks his knuckles and smiles. 

"Aye, we'll get through this. If ye want me te strip them of their will, then let me know.  I can be in and out of there in a flash."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2015)

((I've moved characters on the map in a rough approximation of where I'd expect, feel free to adjust if you want.  Kinda moot with this point anyway.))

Ironwall advances to the wall to open the next narrow passageway for the party.  As soon as the stone parts there's a single, loud, ringing note from a trumpet.  It sends shivers through you as it passes by.

Kaylee is paralyzed, 3 rounds.
Max is paralyzed, 3 rounds.

The note echoes far and wide in the narrow tunnels.  There's no immediate sign of anything through the hole, but you'll have to crawl through one at a time.

What order?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 12, 2015)

Yuki moves first with Kaylee in her scarf as she was before, she looks around, and calls out to the nothingness while still holding the statue tight.  "If anyone's around, they better not get in our way.  Or they won't make it out alive."  She moves far enough to allow the rest of the party out.
Perception-

Roll(1d20)+28:
17,+28
Total:45

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+13:
20,+13
Total:33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2015)

"Best to cure him before moving... Maybe stuff him in a bag.
Whoever is up for that"
Ulysesn will continue moving with the party to help protect them.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2015)

((I assume Tassara can tell status effects on the party because Sacred Watch. Yuki also has true seeing... if there was something over there we should see it ))

*-Yuki/Hayao/Drell: Help! Max can't move. She's paralyzed. Can someone carry her? Ironwall? Rin?-* Tassara flaps around Max's head chirping trying to draw attention to the girl. 

She will move once Max is being carried. If Ironwall carries Max, Tassara will use her Stone Shape to close the wall back again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2015)

Hayao looks over as Tassara indicates that, and then glances to Rin, nodding his head once. The two move in concert to make sure Max gets through all right.

(How heavy is Max?) Rin moves through the hole and shifts into her larger fox form; Hayao carries max through the hole as best he can and then deposits her onto Rin's back; they'll continue this as needed.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2015)

Max should still weigh about the same I guess? Charlie is like an "armor" around her. She's still on a medium size too. 

Tassara sings quite happily and flies out with them.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 13, 2015)

As soon as Yuki climbs through the hole she quickly sees the source of the sound: a white-winged man with pale, marble-like skin dressed in loose robes flies quickly towards where the exit should be.

_Should_ be because where the exit is on the map is a smooth stone patch.

At the far end of the hallway flying North towards the party is another winged, angelic being making haste towards the exit-point..


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2015)

Tassara is shocked for a moment. 

*-Block them with the trees!- she calls out to Yuki. -I'll try to open the exit. Drell! Is this an illusion? -*


Do they seem to have anything resembling the figurine? Can Tassara tell if they are summons or someone using Angelic Aspect as she did?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2015)

Once through the entryway after Drell Ulysesn will open fire on the two angels with a full attack.
Focusing on the trumpeter first, then the other angel once it drops.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Ulysesn Rens'hka
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 9 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, Level 11, Init +18, HP 173/173, DR DR 10/adamantine.(max 150 dmg), protection from arrows, damage reduction 10/magic against ranged weapons (max dmg 100),Resist Fire: 11, Speed 180' fly, 120 base
> AC 49, Touch 41, Flat-footed 34, CMD 57, Fort +18, Ref +27, Will +17, CMB +32, Base Attack Bonus 16, Action Points 0((blur%20 miss chance))
> +20' (5 hp+)Gnome's crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) +46 (4d8+12+1d6(fire)), 18?20/?2)
> ...





*
((Mirror image number  if you haven't rolled the number of them already... 
1d4+3
3+3 = 6
Resist energy fire and ice 20 on top of his fire resistance of already 11 from Tassara earlier, I think it's all right))
Ini roll: 21
Round 1:
Ulysesn fires a single shot at the trumpet angel after exiting.

Spoiler:  



attack: 
1d20+46
11+46 = 57

dmg:
4d8+12
1,6,2,2+12 = 23
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
4d8+12
4,8,8,3+12 = 35
1d6+0
1+0 = 1





*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2015)

Tassara chants Greater Forbid Action (ATTACK).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 14, 2015)

Yuki clutches the statue to her chest, pulling her wings closed around herself defensively.

"What are those?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2015)

The group scrambles to get through the hole as the angles rush toward the exit zone.  As Ulysesn exits he quickly fires his bow at the trumpet-wielding archon.  Tassara casts her forbidding and a moment later there's a roar of vengeance from the alcove and the grey-armored Fallen steps out.

"Infidels!"  He roars with rage, his longsword held aloft in one hand, swathed in white flames.  "Shoot an angel in the back, then compel it not to fight back?"  He holds his sword at an angle with his shield, carefully watching for any signs of movement.

"Let us end this you fiends.  You came here to be judged before the Valiant, I will oblige you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group scrambles to get through the hole as the angles rush toward the exit zone.  As Ulysesn exits he quickly fires his bow at the trumpet-wielding archon.  Tassara casts her forbidding and a moment later there's a roar of vengeance from the alcove and the grey-armored Fallen steps out.
> 
> "Infidels!"  He roars with rage, his longsword held aloft in one hand, swathed in white flames.  "Shoot an angel in the back, then compel it not to fight back?"  He holds his sword at an angle with his shield, carefully watching for any signs of movement.
> 
> "Let us end this you fiends.  You came here to be judged before the Valiant, I will oblige you."


Ulysesn moves forward, something an archer usually doesn't do
"Forgive me angel. The word fiend is only one letter away from friend Longinus, what happened to your friends that you trained with at that ritual...

You are not fallen, do not fool yourself to think as such, many still need you, tell us your wish and we may even grant it, bringing your lost comrades back that is your wish right? I know how it feels to have such sorrow my own wish is to revive my wife. If you want to judge us as the Valiant would have instead of this bloody tournament then do so in peace. We simply want to win to gain our freedom. Anything else means death for us, please let us pass before more come we don't want bloodshed!"
Ulysesn keeps an eye on his surroundings and the fallen
Perception: 1d20+30
7+30 = 37


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 15, 2015)

Hayao, towards the front of the congregation, doesn't move immediately, canting his head as he observes the Fallen, resting his hand lightly on the hilt of his katana tucked into his obi. He watches him silently, and then glances over at Yuki. He strides forward and makes to engage, knowing full well that there'd be no hope of culling his fury through words, positive or negative. 

Blood would be spilled.



> HP:166/166
> Initiative: +26 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +21 = +6[Class] +10[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...





> *Rin*
> 
> HP: 80/80 (6d8+5xCon+20)
> Int: +7 [Dex]
> ...



OOC: As soon as the opportunity presents itself, Hayao's going to begin attacking, going Full Defense at first to judge how the other man fights (and just parrying) and then beginning to probe his defenses with full round attacks. I don't have time to roll it up tonight, and probably can't do tomorrow. But if you want to push ahead before then, he's just going to full round attack after judging how hard/fast Valiant hits.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group scrambles to get through the hole as the angles rush toward the exit zone.  As Ulysesn exits he quickly fires his bow at the trumpet-wielding archon.  Tassara casts her forbidding and a moment later there's a roar of vengeance from the alcove and the grey-armored Fallen steps out.
> 
> "Infidels!"  He roars with rage, his longsword held aloft in one hand, swathed in white flames.  "Shoot an angel in the back, then compel it not to fight back?"  He holds his sword at an angle with his shield, carefully watching for any signs of movement.
> 
> "Let us end this you fiends.  You came here to be judged before the Valiant, I will oblige you."


*-Yuki, hold on!- *Tassara flies ahead. 

"Longinus!" Tassara turns back into a human with angelic aspect "We did not call upon the Powers That Be to fight for or against us in this battle. That was YOUR choice!" 

"We must stop that which lurks in darkness to the North of the Wilds! The fate of the world hangs in the balance and *yet you wish for us to waste our lives HERE, instead of  THERE??*" 


Diplomacy 1d20+28
10+28 = 38

Sense Motive 1d20+23
16+23 = 39


If Tass feels the man is not swayed by her words and still seems threatening them, she will cast Thunderstomp instead hoping to trip him and make an opening for Kaylee/Ironwall to make a way out where the exit should be. "We need to get through!" she warns. 

CMB - Thunderstomp
1d20+21
18+21 = 39


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 8)
-Mage Armor (3 2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Anticipate Peril (5 4)

-Enlarge Person (4)
-Shield (6 5)

2nd Level - (10 8)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4 3)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (4 3)
-Haste (4 3)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (5)
-Communal Protection from Energy
-Vitriolic Mist

-Greater Invisibility (6[/] 5)

5th Level - (6 5)
-Overland Flight
-Cloudkill (4)
-Wall of Stone (5)
-Icy Prison (4)








> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +21, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 90 (fly)
> *AC* 39, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 27, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +18, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+5(M) +23/+17 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+16 (5d6+20)
> ...



Drell Buffs (factored in above):

-Overland Flight
-Heroism (+2 to attack rolls, saves, skill checks)
-Haste (+1 to attack rolls, ac, reflex save, +30 ft speed)
-Greater Invisibility  
-Mage Armor (+3 AC)
-Barkskin (+4 AC)
-Shield (+4 AC)
-Anticipate Peril (+5 Initiative)
-See Invisibility

*Initiative:* 1d20+16 → [2,21] = (23)

*Round One*
Drell casts *Dispel Magic* on the Fallen, aiming to strip him of magical defenses he no doubt has.
1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)

*Round 2*
*Glitterdust*


----------



## Vergil (Apr 15, 2015)

Duncan looks at Tassy. "I'm pretty sure he's no gonna listen."

He darts forward, first using evil eye to strip him of his AC then charging his scimitar with a 5th level spell to strip him of his will (saving rolls - 25), using his Resistance Roc-ker before attacking him. 




> As a swift action sacrifice a spell to charge your weapon with energy. The next time you successfully strike a target with the weapon that round reduce the target's DR, ER, and SR by 5 times the sacrificed spell's level (reduce to a minimum of 0 obviously). This effect lasts as long as Duncan is engaged in melee with the target, and for Duncan's INT rounds after breaking off melee.





> Str: 14 (+2)
> Dex: 46 (+18) Belt of incredible dex (4) +4 (animal affinity)
> Con: 18 (+4)
> Int: 34 (+12)
> ...



Init:Roll(1d20)+20:
8,+20
Total:28

Atk
Roll(1d20)+30:
5,+30
Total:35

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+40:
3,+40
Total:43

(also has cloak dance and brilliant energy/darkness on his scimitar)

Round 2
If he has not been cleaved in two Duncan will use Slumber on the Fallen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn moves forward, something an archer usually doesn't do
> "Forgive me angel. The word fiend is only one letter away from friend Longinus, what happened to your friends that you trained with at that ritual...
> 
> You are not fallen, do not fool yourself to think as such, many still need you, tell us your wish and we may even grant it, bringing your lost comrades back that is your wish right? I know how it feels to have such sorrow my own wish is to revive my wife. If you want to judge us as the Valiant would have instead of this bloody tournament then do so in peace. We simply want to win to gain our freedom. Anything else means death for us, please let us pass before more come we don't want bloodshed!"
> ...


Ulysesn will take a 5 foot step forward((to be within 30' if he already isn't when combat starts)) then full attack both angels within 30' moving onto the other angel once one drops, he targets the trumpet angel first.

*Spoiler*: _Angels_ 






attacks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



10+39 = 49
1d20+39

5+39 = 44
1d20+39

15+39 = 54
1d20+34

19+34 = 53
(confirm:1d20+34
11+34 = 45)

1d20+29
16+29 = 45

1d20+24
9+24 = 33




dmg:


*Spoiler*: __ 



4d8+22
7,5,2,7+22 = 43
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
4d8+22
4,6,8,3+22 = 43
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

4d8+22
8,7,5,5+22 = 47
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
4d8+22
8,3,6,6+22 = 45
1d6+0
5+0 = 5



4d8+22
1,1,8,7+22 =39
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
4d8+22
6,4,8,5+22 = 45
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

4d8+22
8,3,6,6+22 = 45
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
4d8+22
5,6,7,8+12 = 48
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

4d8+22
6,4,5,1+22 = 38
1d6+0
1+0 = 1
4d8+22
2,2,4,7+22 = 37
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

4d8+22
7,6,7,1+22 = 43
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
4d8+22
6,1,3,8+22 = 40
1d6+0
6+0 = 6





If within 30' add +17 to dmg to all dmg rolls and +1 to all attacks
AoO range 105' AoO attack:+46 AoO dmg: 4d8+12+1d6 x 2
AoO dmg and attack within 30' +47 and 4d8+29+1d6 x 2



"You can't say I tried to be kind."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 16, 2015)

Yuki roars in frustration,losing patience with all the talking and tucks the statue against her stomach, she snarls like a feral beast, her feathers ruffling as her adrenaline rushes.  She sprints forward to slam her foot against the stone where the exit is supposed to be.   She shoves at it with all her strength  if it doesn't open the first round.  if it does open for whatever reason, she runs back and makes sure to get Lantana before escaping.

Attack 1-

Dmg-
Roll(8d6)+19:
5,5,6,6,2,2,6,3,+19
Total:54
+
Fire damage
Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Next round?
Strength-
Roll(1d20)+13:
18,+13
Total:31


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 17, 2015)

((I'll do combat related stuff tonight.))

The man called Fallen snorts at Ulysesn, "you think you can bribe me?  Offers of gold or power hold no sway with me, I gave myself over to the Valiant long ago."  He glances to Tassara as the others begin to circle in to fight, "there is a clarity that an impending judgement brings.  Some lament friends and lovers left, some money or positions of power vacated.  But there's always a common tone, what they wished they had done before they lost the chance."

"The world will always have problems, it will continue to have them and face them without your help."  His voice has a tinge of emotion in it but he continues, "you requested judgement before the Valiant, I am only here to grant that."  He holds his sword and shield defensively, ready to meat the coming attacks.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2015)

"We will attempt to save the world as long as we draw breath or die trying. I thought the Valiant wanted you to protect those who cannot defend themselves no matter the situation. Have you forgotten so? Have you given up on them then? -On the world?" she asks with sadness on her voice. 

As he holds his shield up she sighs "Alright" she proceeds to cast Thunderstomp to hopefully trip him as stated before ((rolls on the previous post))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2015)

*Round 1*:  ((Finally))

Hayao advances first and the two warriors take measure of each other, both apparently sizing things up.  Nissa moves in a short distance behind and encases herself in a crystaline webbing (ablative sphere).

Duncan moves forward cutting with his dark glowing blade, the intangible sword slices cleanly through the paladin's heavy armor and the man gives him a steely glance.  Troyce moves forward and attempts to whip the blade out of the man's hand but he quickly dislodges the mithral whip.  ((Note, this reduces spell resistance, energy resistance, and damage resistance, _not_ saves)

The elderly Mammon advances slowly chanting the spell to summon his eidolon back, and transforms into his more monsterous form.

The paladin continues a careful watch on everyone, holding his defensive position, "the Valiant teaches each gives according their ability and this is good.  But such things have to be a way of life, not merely a mask like the trifles worn at Ylati plays.  We are responsible for all of our actions, both our successes and our failures.  And when we transgress we must pay for that transgression."

The trumpeter angel casts banishment at Mammon, however the man manages to keep his form.  The deva dispels himself, presumably concerned with Tassara's magics.  Drell attempts to dispel the paladin, there's no particular apparent affect.

Yuki charges at the wall and in a blur the paladin moves to intercept, cutting at her with his sword (Yuki -21).  He picks up his speech, "yet some simply try to escape the consequences of their actions."

Ulysesn rapid fires bolts into the angels and both vanish screaming in flashes of light.  Lantana advances behind the pack and in an odd move throws a shadowy fan at the Fallen though the man easily deflects it.

Ironwall advances firing his crossbows at the man but between his heavy shield and heavy armor the bolts are cast aside.  Tassara invokes a mighty magical stomp but the paladin merely staggers slightly from the sudden force.

Zozaria advances around the Paladin who slams his shield at the half-elf as he passes (Zozaria -19) and tries to cut at the armored man but he manages to deflect the magical blade with a turn of his shield.

((Sorry about the delays, this was more complicated than it looked  ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2015)

Tassara's eyes widen at his reaction to Yuki moving towards the wall. "Kaylee, Ironwall, the wall!" she shouts as she moves forward trying to pass beside the paladin. She doesn't care to be hit. 



"You forget the most important thing of all. For what is life without the chance of _*Redemption!?*_"

She will touch the other wall and cast Stoneshape on it if the others haven't done it yet. Otherwise she will cast Channel Energy to heal the party if Yuki drops below HP80. 

((Max should be able to move now, right?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2015)

"Nissa the thing you did on the bridge to make that guy go far away, can you do it now?!"
Ulysesn seems to like he's about to attack for a moment, but seems to realize something and moves back to where Drell is. He'll still be taking any AoO shots he can on the enemy.
"Drell cast see invisibility on me we can't be flanked right now."
Ulysesn takes a single shot at the fallen from afar.
attack
1d20+46
5+46 = 51
Dmg:
4d8+12
5,1,5,2+12 = 25
4d8+12
2,2,5,8+12 = 29


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2015)

Yuki grins widely, "Judgement?  Redemption?  What does it matter when it isn't my own favored deity?  Risk smiles upon me, always." she grabs at the fallen's waist, and attempts to hurt him significantly.

Cmb rolls-
Roll(1d20)+26:
7,+26
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+31:
13,+31
Total:44


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2015)

"You don't know what you're saying," Hayao remarks casually, locking gazes with the man. His body language shifts subtly to a more flowing, rhythmic stance as he holds his hand above the hilt of his blade, before the elf shifts up into the larger form of a large fire elemental, heat radiating out from him in waves. Then he alters his kata again, bursts after the Fallen. His katana is suddenly in his hand, and the elemental is watching the paladin with eerily focused eyes, calling out a sharp, but soft kiai with the slash.

*Round 2*: *Challenges* the Fallen as a swift action, moves into position as needed. Begins _sheshan talarash dasyannah_, specifically *Graceful Lunge*. Rin casts *Cat's Grace* on Hayao. Hayao activates his Fire Elemental Belt to transform.

*Round 3*: Enters *Snowflake Wardance* as a free action, *Wave Strikes* as a swift, and then draws and hits the Fallen as hard as he possibly can, using *Elemental Fist,* *Burn*, etc. (If the feint is successful, he gets a +1 AC for the next round.)





AC: 45 (or 46), One Automatic parry, Miss Chance 22%.
HP: 166/166


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2015)

((Again apologies for the slowness.  Will be back on caffeine tomorrow, hopefully that will bring me back to full power  ))

Hayao begins his dance of shadows, tightening his already formidable defenses.  A moment later Nissa brandishes her staff and a series of glowing balls of force slams into the armored man, he skids backwards 30 some feet down the hallway.

Duncan attempts to force the man into a slumber however he resists the attempt.  Troyce moves to take cover in the alcove, reading to strike if the man moves back.  Mammon charges past the party to launch a mighty bite at the man but he manages to bat the monstrous head away with his shield.

The Paladin lunges forward, smoothly moving past Mammon's massive form to get in place by the wall again.  Troyce and Ulysesn take the chance to strike, hitting the paladin from both sides.  Once in position the Fallen throws his shield, the large form spins and bounces erratically about all nearby, (-47 to Nissa, Kaylee, Duncan, Zozaria, Troyce, Mammon.  Hayao, Yuki, Ironwall deflect the attack).

Drell casts see invisibility on Ulysesn who fires another shot at the armored foe.  Yuki presses forward to grapple but the man is immensely strong and obviously not unfamiliar with wrestling himself; he manages to break her grip.

Lantana moves forward flanking as if to attack but oddly holds back concentrating.  Ironwall advances with no such complications and slams a heavy fist through the Paladin's defenses.

Tassara advances moving past the Paladin who strikes her with his flaming sword (Tassara -26), she touches the wall and opens a hole through it revealing a passageway through, presumably the exit.

Zozaria strikes at the paladin who, despite being flanked, manages to evade the attacks.

((Max and Kaylee have recovered and can act next round))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2015)

*"Everyone, HERE IS THE EXIT!"* Tassara shouts in joy as she channels energy to heal the others.

5d10+0
9,6,1,6,9+0 = 31 + 50% = 46 hp


Whatever happens, she will stand her ground to keep the way open for the others to pass.

Max finally reacts to Tass voice. "*Run! RUN!*" Charlie yells at her as she rushes doing a double move to get to the exit. She looks around to confirm if this is the exit, if she sees anything wrong in the other side she will shout it to warn the others.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2015)

"Nissa! Keep driving him back, have to make sure everyone makes it through."
Ulysesn will be helping protect the rear while keeping an eye out for enemies.
He takes a called shot at The fallen's nads while nissa fends him away
attack:
1d20+46
12+46 = 58+ 1d6+0
3+0 = 3((rage power)) = 61
dmg:
4d8+12
8,2,7,7+12 = 36
1d6+0
4+0 = 4
4d8+12
3,1,3,8+12 = 27
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

"Why haven't we seen those twin imps by now?"
If everyone makes it through he'll go with them((with Nissa)) using the belt for movement.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nissa! Keep driving him back, have to make sure everyone makes it through."
> Ulysesn will be helping protect the rear while keeping an eye out for enemies.
> Perception: 1d20+30
> 16+30 = 46
> ...



Tassara warns them. *"The other way. Push him the other way"* Tassara is right behind the Paladin and at the entrance. If you "push him back" he might end up blocking the exit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 27, 2015)

Yuki nods at the others in her feral stance, she steps over to Lantana, tosses the woman over her shoulder and takes off through the hole, Kaylee still around her neck.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2015)

((Assuming people will make for the exit that haven't posted))

*Round 3:

*Hayao moves to the exit, ignored by the Fallen.  Nissa darts a moment behind him (she doesn't have an angle to blast him).  Duncan tries to follow but the large man quickly shifts and bashes him with his shield with tremendous force (Duncan -28), the Ttocsman is knocked backwards into the alcove and off his feet.

Rin moves to the exit quickly, ignored by the Fallen.  Troyce darts behind her also ignored.  Mammon reverts to his elderly form and tries to push through the exit, the Fallen crushes him with a shield slam as well but the old man manages to slip through the exit anyway (Mammon -29).

The Fallen chants a spell, attempting to force Duncan to confess his sins before the Valiant ("Forced Repentance") however he manages to resist the effect.  Duncan moves to try and exit but she too gets crushed by the shield (Drell -58), the fae is also knocked backwards by the force and hits the wall hard enough to drop her to the ground.

Yuki leaps forward and grabs Lantana, quickly spinning and exiting with her and Kaylee.  Ulysesn takes careful aim and shoots however he's fighting one of the most heavily protected areas and his bolt of force simply pings off.

Ironwall moves to the exit ignored by the giant man.  Its followed closely by Max who is likewise ignored.  Tassara channels energy healing everyone (+46).  Zozaria moves around to exit, only to be crushed back (-26, moved back a few feet).

There's a faint flapping from the the south corridor, a tiny pair of winged creatures move around the corner rapidly, cackling to each other.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2015)

"Longilous, this is between us, no need for other things to be involved!"
Ulysesn quickly moves around the paladin((as in not near)) to block the imps with tree tokens in a single round using the last of the charges of his belt.
His AoO still applies.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2015)

Tassara's eyes widen looking at the south end. "*Ulysesn!*"  she shouts  with urgency pointing at their direction. 


 If Ulysesn can't throw tree tokens to block them off... She will chant Greater Forbid Action.  "*YOU SHALL NOT ATTACK!*" Will Save DC 28


Otherwise she heals again.   If the remaining party needs help to leave, she will contact Yuki telepathically to come grab the others, leaving the Token safely outside with Kaylee(?). 

*-@Yuki Run like the wind! Get them out here!-*  Tassara will move out last.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 8)
-Mage Armor (3 2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Anticipate Peril (5 4)

-Enlarge Person (4)
-Shield (6 5)

2nd Level - (10 8)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4 3)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (4 3)
-Haste (4 3)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (5)
-Communal Protection from Energy
-Vitriolic Mist

-Greater Invisibility (6[/] 5)

5th Level - (6 5)
-Overland Flight
-Cloudkill (4)
-Wall of Stone (5)
-Icy Prison (4 3)








> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 10, *Init* +21, *HP* 111/164, *Speed* 90 (fly)
> *AC* 39, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 27, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +18, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+5(M) +23/+17 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+16 (5d6+20)
> ...



Drell Buffs (factored in above):

-Overland Flight
-Heroism (+2 to attack rolls, saves, skill checks)
-Haste (+1 to attack rolls, ac, reflex save, +30 ft speed)
-Greater Invisibility  
-Mage Armor (+3 AC)
-Barkskin (+4 AC)
-Shield (+4 AC)
-Anticipate Peril (+5 Initiative)
-See Invisibility

*Initiative:* 1d20+16 → [2,21] = (23)

*Round One*
Drell uses a *Spontaneous Healing* (Free action) to heal 5 points of damage. (Factored in above)

She casts *Icy Prison* on the Fallen (Reflex save, helpless if failed, entangled if made) and tries for another run towards the exit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 29, 2015)

Yuki clicks her jaw a couple times, she hands Lantana the statue and kisses her forehead, "You keep this safe for us, alright?  Keep yourself safe, I'm going back to get the others." she looks Lantana in the eye and turns around to go back and grab as many teammates as she can then bring them over, focusing on Drell and any others that are heavily wounded.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2015)

Hayao darts back to make sure the Fallen is under control, right up in his face, to take attention off of Drell and Duncan. ((If applicable, attack and damage are in above post.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2015)

Max will stay on the other side of the exit waiting for the others. She will help pull them out if needed. 

When Yuki and Hayao come out for the others, the worry on Tassara's eyes seems to dissipate somewhat and she smiles reassured.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2015)

"Shit - fucking twins. I wanted te get this son of a bitch." 

He uses evil eye (will saves) as Duncan moves towards the exit


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2015)

*Round 4*:

Hayao re-enters and strikes at the Fallen, his quick draw cleaving a gash in the heavy armor and drawing a fine line of blood.  Nissa pokes out from behind the elf and brandishes her staff again flinging the man out of the entrance.

Duncan and Drell take the opportunity to flee, the former debuffing and the latter attempting to imprison the paladin first (the man dodges agilely and avoids the brunt of the entrapment).  Yuki darts out and grabs Zozaria pulling the reluctant half-elf to freedom.

The paladin looks at the remaining party members with a slightly disgusted look before turning to look at the imps.  Without further word he charges down the hallway towards the devils.

The path to the exit is open for those that remain (technically Ulysesn and Tassara can take AoO if they want).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round 4*:
> 
> Hayao re-enters and strikes at the Fallen, his quick draw cleaving a gash in the heavy armor and drawing a fine line of blood.  Nissa pokes out from behind the elf and brandishes her staff again flinging the man out of the entrance.
> 
> ...


((well since that changes how I will act and my belt charges...))
"Just a little help..."
Before leaving Ulysesn makes a full attack on focused on one of the imps before leaving with Tassara by using a belt charge
attacks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+39
20+39 = 59
(confirm)1d20+39
12+39 = 51

1d20+39
1+39 = 40

1d20+39
5+39 = 44

1d20+34
6+34 = 40

1d20+29
2+29 = 31

1d20+29
2+29 = 31




dmg:

*Spoiler*: __ 




4d8+22
7,8,7,4+22 = 48
1d6+0
2+0 = 2
4d8+22
6,2,5,6+22 = 41
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

4d8+22
2,7,5,3+22 = 39
1d6+0
6+0 = 6
4d8+22
4,2,8,3+22 = 39
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

4d8+22
8,3,7,2+22 = 42
1d6+0
1+0 = 1
4d8+22
2,7,4,6+22 = 41
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

4d8+22
7,7,7,8+22 = 51
1d6+0
5+0 = 5
4d8+22
4,8,2,4+22 = 40
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

4d8+22
8,6,3,6+22 = 45
1d6+0
2+0 = 2
4d8+22
1,6,5,3+22 = 37
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

4d8+22
4,6,1,6+22 = 39
1d6+0
3+0 = 3
4d8+22
4,2,7,8+22 = 43
1d6+0
3+0 = 3




He'll only take AoO on the imps if he can before leaving


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2015)

Hayao makes certain everyone else is through (Holding Action) including Tassara, before he slips his way out of the exit after them as well.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2015)

Tassara takes a deep breath seeing the Fallen move towards the imps instead. 

She will cast Holy Smite on the imps.  (Will/partial DC 27)


10d6+0
4,3,5,4,6,5,1,2,2,3+0 = 35


"The Dark cannot claim what Light does not surrender!" she chanted with honest passion, her last attempt to slow down the imps, and aid the Fallen. He was not the enemy... as always. He was just one more on the list who happened to have conflicting goals with them. The real enemy were those at the edge of the corridor. But this was not the fight she was supposed to take part of. The greatest one awaited for her outside the arena. 

She moved out with Ulysesn, along with Hayao. "Let us end this"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2015)

Once everyone is through Kaylee will use shape stone, closing the wall behind them.  'Let's get out of here.'  She says in the minds of those she has mental links with.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2015)

The arena is lit by the first flashes of magic as the Fallen and the Twins collide down the corridor.  The party isn't hampered in their exit and with the passage resealed behind them everything is quiet.

The exit passageway is a long tunnel.  After a few minutes of uneventful walking it opens into the arena proper.  The party is met with thunderous applause of the crowds and the bright light of the sun.

The award presentation is fairly simple but obviously well rehearsed.  The party is formally recognized to the crowd as the winners and their good name established in the eyes of the law.  no doubt stories will spread from this day.

After the party clears the arena the arena master meets more privately to explain the use of the artifact: simply grasp it with both hands and utter the phrase "I wish" followed by the desired outcome and the magics will take effect.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 30, 2015)

Yuki moves behind Lantana and grins, wrapping her wings around the woman defensively, "Hey Anna...We did it, we're free." she looks to the others, "So which wish was finally decided on?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

"Is that a joke?" Drell asks darkly. "We're bringing Makenna back to life. You haven't forgotten her, yes? The innocent girl that died?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 30, 2015)

"Of course not Drell.  But last thing I heard we were giving it to those bastards and their ship." Yuki snorts coldly, "Glad we're using it for Kenna."


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2015)

"Yeah, last I heard it was going to that large group looking for their friend..."  Kaylee scowls as she thinks then shrugs.  "One more idea if you guys don't mind listening..."  she begins to pace a bit as she thinks.  "Couldn't we use it it to get rid of the Magebane?  Or take away his powers?  Or wish his victims back?"  She looks at the group hopeful.  "I know some want to bring Makenna back but when you mention innocent people, and I agree she was, he has destroyed a lot of innocents and will probably destroy many more.  Or it could be used on the Black Wind, or on many other things that are killing innocents.  We should also think about the greater good too..."  Her voice picks up excitement as she thinks about the ideas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Is that a joke?" Drell asks darkly. "We're bringing Makenna back to life. You haven't forgotten her, yes? The innocent girl that died?"



"Of course, was really hoping to get away without a fight back there though." Ulysesn frowns


Captain Obvious said:


> "Of course not Drell.  But last thing I heard we were giving it to those bastards and their ship." Yuki snorts coldly, "Glad we're using it for Kenna."


"If they expect us to help them with the wish after they didn't give up then it's their own fault. No one should ignore a plight of a planet so selfishly simply because they believe it's unimportant. They can fix their ship some other way."
Ulysesn looks at Lantanna for a moment
"Thanks."


> "Couldn't we use it it to get rid of the Magebane? Or take away his powers? Or wish his victims back?" She looks at the group hopeful.


"We'd have to know the Magebane's true name and form and even then wishes have limits. We can't be vague."
Ulysesn shakes his head.
"We use it what we know it'll be good for."
Ulysesn turns to Tassara
"I hope I have your support in this. Our debt to Makenna should come first here."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

"If the Magebane was able to be taken down with a Wish spell, it would've been done by now," Drell says. "The spell may be rare, but it's not unheard of, and right now every magic user in the world is scrambling to find a weakness it whatever the magebane is. Wishing its victims back to life would be impossible - it will be difficult enough simply reviving Makenna. As for the other uses..." she trails off for a moment. "Wishes are, by their very nature, unstable. Testing has determined certain ways it can be used relatively safely, but if you get too greedy, attempt too much, you risk doing more harm than good."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2015)

Tassara was fairly quiet for most of the tunnel's length, looking back every now and then with a frown. 

She meets the light of the crowd with a bittersweet smile. "We did it" 

"We couldn't have done it without you, Yuki. Thank you" she gives a hug to the monk. 

She then asks whoever is in charge what happened to the other groups... especially the Fallen and the Twins.

((ninja'd))
When talking about the fate of the wish, she listens to their arguments. "I don't know if it can revive all that people... I'm sure it could bring one, perhaps two?" she glances at Drell for confirmation. "I'm sure we can provide help to N7 on other ways. Troyce and Drell could take a couple of days with their vessel while Ironwall works on himself." 

"...I do agree with Kaylee in the fact that we could use it against Megabane or Black Wind to stop them and save more people... but I'm not sure how effective would that be"


"I feel the safe bet would be to try to use it with Makenna... Drell, can we do anything of the other things with it?"



> "If the Magebane was able to be taken down with a Wish spell, it would've been done by now," Drell says. "The spell may be rare, but it's not unheard of, and right now every magic user in the world is scrambling to find a weakness it whatever the magebane is. Wishing its victims back to life would be impossible - it will be difficult enough simply reviving Makenna. As for the other uses..." she trails off for a moment. "Wishes are, by their very nature, unstable. Testing has determined certain ways it can be used relatively safely, but if you get too greedy, attempt too much, you risk doing more harm than good."



"Alright... I guess that's about it" she sighs "wishing for Makenna then? Should we do it now?"


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2015)

"Oh..." Kaylee looks a bit deflated.  "I didn't realize that.  Guess it was worth a thought, right?  But are they dead?  I thought they had just disappeared."  She gives a small smile then shrugs.  "I will support what ever you guys decide then."  She smiles though her eyes look a little sad.  "I'm going to check on Lion and the lot.  I'll catch you later.  Good luck!"  She gives a thumbs up and a little wave, hoping the group realizes she truly means it and heads out.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Alright... I guess that's about it" she sighs "wishing for Makenna then? Should we do it now?"



"I don't know if the Wish alone would be enough," Drell admits. "It may be best to find a cleric capable of a more powerful resurrection than you are, listen to what they have to say. Besides, shouldn't we be discussing...certain recent events?" She tilts her head in Yuki's direction.


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2015)

Tassara nods to Kaylee with a smile "Sure"

Then she notices Max seems a little pale.

"Max, everything is alright" the cleric places a hand on her shoulder, but the girl just stares at her in silence, the corner of her mouth twisting down. "You did great out there"


"No"  Tassara blinks a little taken back. 

"We won"

"I couldn't do anything" she tries to hold back some tears of frustration "If I had been frozen just a little longer, I might have not made it out in time."

"We would not have left you behind"

"I know!  I would have slowed you down. I would have been a burden. I want to help you"

"You do. You always do"

"Is not.... right" 

Tassara gives her a big hug and pats her short blond hair in a motherly way. "That's enough for me"

 Max, even if she looks more calm, seems like she has decided on something. 



BUT FIRST, she  will investigate how much money they got.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 1, 2015)

Yuki gives a long sigh as she notices the head tilt, "If it's about yesterday.  _Nothing_ went wrong that I couldn't handle.  I wasn't there alone, Kaylee was with me and she knew what I was doing at that moment.  Not exactly what I did when I was interacting with Cinder, but she knew I was in the fire plane because _so was she._" she gives a certain inflection in her voice as she speaks in her male form, "Cinder himself was broken, disfigured.  A fraction of the Efreet that he was before.  He was going through his trials for ascention.  I found him, challenged him to a game if he survived.  But...he was melting.  His final test...he couldn't do on his own I don't think.  I offered myself as a host for him to recover in.  In turn I became as agile, destructive and instinctual as the very primal flame that keeps that plane alive.  Anything I can't deal with myself, he can come out and attempt himself.  Much longer with the Fallen, and I'm sure he would have taken control of our body.  Though the twins probably would have frozen in terror." she laughs smoothly to herself, remembering the form she saw before she awoke again.

"Nothing you guys can say or do will prevent me from doing something like that again.  I don't want to be lectured, I realize from your side that it was dangerous.  That you guys might think it was endangering the others." her feathers ruffle and the wings tighten gently on the smaller woman.  "But I helped this creature from his suffering and gained strength for it.  As I said before, I am a beast, and if my instincts say I should go with something...then I will." She runs her hands on her face, "Though you guys think I may be stupid, and impulsive, yeah, that's fairly well true.  But that's how I lived for most of my life.  I had to make split second decisions, for it was the difference between life and death, especially now, once you remember I am five times faster than a horse at a comfortable pace.  I realize my mistakes when I make them." she shrugs, "My past is behind me now, we finished the tournament...I want to take now...and forget the past, and only look towards the future.  I see a future for the wilds, for the others to not have the same fate as I, a world that won't be so quick to judge a creature for what they look like and not for who they are inside.? she pats Lantana's shoulders.  ?That's all I have to say.  Everyone did great out there, and don't worry Mouse...We would have gotten ya.  If that wasn't it, well, I'm sure it can wait.?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "I don't know if the Wish alone would be enough," Drell admits. "It may be best to find a cleric capable of a more powerful resurrection than you are, listen to what they have to say. Besides, shouldn't we be discussing...certain recent events?" She tilts her head in Yuki's direction.


"I'll search with Tassara for that... Keep an eye out on your end Drell."
Ulysesn looks at Lantanna and Yuki
"What recent event would that be Drell? There are so many I often forget."


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gives a long sigh as she notices the head tilt, "If it's about yesterday.  _Nothing_ went wrong that I couldn't handle.  I wasn't there alone, Kaylee was with me and she knew what I was doing at that moment.  Not exactly what I did when I was interacting with Cinder, but she knew I was in the fire plane because _so was she._" she gives a certain inflection in her voice as she speaks in her male form, "Cinder himself was broken, disfigured.  A fraction of the Efreet that he was before.  He was going through his trials for ascention.  I found him, challenged him to a game if he survived.  But...he was melting.  His final test...he couldn't do on his own I don't think.  I offered myself as a host for him to recover in.  In turn I became as agile, destructive and instinctual as the very primal flame that keeps that plane alive.  Anything I can't deal with myself, he can come out and attempt himself.  Much longer with the Fallen, and I'm sure he would have taken control of our body.  Though the twins probably would have frozen in terror." she laughs smoothly to herself, remembering the form she saw before she awoke again.
> 
> "Nothing you guys can say or do will prevent me from doing something like that again.  I don't want to be lectured, I realize from your side that it was dangerous.  That you guys might think it was endangering the others." her feathers ruffle and the wings tighten gently on the smaller woman.  "But I helped this creature from his suffering and gained strength for it.  As I said before, I am a beast, and if my instincts say I should go with something...then I will." She runs her hands on her face, "Though you guys think I may be stupid, and impulsive, yeah, that's fairly well true.  But that's how I lived for most of my life.  I had to make split second decisions, for it was the difference between life and death, especially now, once you remember I am five times faster than a horse at a comfortable pace.  I realize my mistakes when I make them." she shrugs, "My past is behind me now, we finished the tournament...I want to take now...and forget the past, and only look towards the future.  I see a future for the wilds, for the others to not have the same fate as I, a world that won't be so quick to judge a creature for what they look like and not for who they are inside.” she pats Lantana's shoulders.  “That's all I have to say.  Everyone did great out there, and don't worry Mouse...We would have gotten ya.  If that wasn't it, well, I'm sure it can wait.”


"... Well, being left out of the know sure is embarrassing."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

Drell stays silent while Yuki talks, but speaks up when she finishes.

"I don't care that you bound yourself to that...thing, although I will go on record saying it was foolish and impulsive. I'm more concerned with how you told no-one. I respect the right to privacy, but if we're to be a coherent fighting unit, we need to know what's happening. You seem to scoff at giving us the opportunity.

You say you're a beast. I would remind you that there's a reason we cage and collar animals - even Kaylee trains hers to obey her commands, because a beast without a master cannot be trusted. I trusted Hayao to keep an eye on you before, but now that you two are no longer involved I see no one stepping up to the task of keeping you contained. Either you learn to be a cooperative member of this team, or I will relieve you from the burden of making your own decisions."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell stays silent while Yuki talks, but speaks up when she finishes.
> 
> "I don't care that you bound yourself to that...thing, although I will go on record saying it was foolish and impulsive. I'm more concerned with how you told no-one. I respect the right to privacy, but if we're to be a coherent fighting unit, we need to know what's happening. You seem to scoff at giving us the opportunity.
> 
> You say you're a beast. I would remind you that there's a reason we cage and collar animals - even Kaylee trains hers to obey her commands, because a beast without a master cannot be trusted. I trusted Hayao to keep an eye on you before, but now that you two are no longer involved I see no one stepping up to the task of keeping you contained. Either you learn to be a cooperative member of this team, or I will relieve you from the burden of making your own decisions."



Yuki shrugs, "I told you guys this morning, after it happened.  Tassy told me she was telling you guys yesterday.  You don't need to know any sooner than myself finding out.  I needed to understand it first.  I told you that Kaylee knew, of course you would _never _think to allow Kaylee, miss undead controller, Witch of the Wilds, might have had an eye on the beast.  I was going to tell you guys, always do, unless you give me a reason not to." the wings get even tighter before letting go completely, getting replaced by the monk's muscular arms, "A dragon does not need a cage nor collar, yet it is a beast.  Though it was a pity what happened with Hayao, it was a long time coming, we never meshed, I see this now.  I understand your concern..." she leans down, "But this little one has this beast chained, muzzled, collared and trained under her command."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 1, 2015)

Hayao listens silently, eyes closed as he rests a light few fingers against his forehead, seated if possible. As Yuki finishes, he raises a hand sharply. "_Enough_. This is _not_ a debate." The elf stands. "Nor is it an ultimatum," he says, looking over at Drell, and then back at Yuki. "A dragon is _not_ a beast, and to say so to one will earn you a long term enemy, if not immediate. And while I have nothing against Kaylee or Lantana personally, if there is a _bias_ involved in decision making, there will be _consequences_."

The samurai folds his arms over his chest. "You're very capable of conscious, honest decisions, and anyone who is capable lf fighting knows that snap decisions are apart of how we operate. But we'll need a certain amount of transparency if this is to be done. _Immediacy_. As you say, the past is the past. But working together in the future, especially if individuals who appear to look like us exist, is paramount."


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2015)

"So yuki likes to play with fire, too?" Annie looks with big eyes at Yuki, like a big toy to be played with. "Let me play with your fire, too, pretty please."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao listens silently, eyes closed as he rests a light few fingers against his forehead, seated if possible. As Yuki finishes, he raises a hand sharply. "_Enough_. This is _not_ a debate." The elf stands. "Nor is it an ultimatum," he says, looking over at Drell, and then back at Yuki. "A dragon is _not_ a beast, and to say so to one will earn you a long term enemy, if not immediate. And while I have nothing against Kaylee or Lantana personally, if there is a _bias_ involved in decision making, there will be _consequences_."
> 
> The samurai folds his arms over his chest. "You're very capable of conscious, honest decisions, and anyone who is capable lf fighting knows that snap decisions are apart of how we operate. But we'll need a certain amount of transparency if this is to be done. _Immediacy_. As you say, the past is the past. But working together in the future, especially if individuals who appear to look like us exist, is paramount."



*Spoiler*: __ 






Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shrugs, "I told you guys this morning, after it happened.  Tassy told me she was telling you guys yesterday.  You don't need to know any sooner than myself finding out.  I needed to understand it first.  I told you that Kaylee knew, of course you would _never _think to allow Kaylee, miss undead controller, Witch of the Wilds, might have had an eye on the beast.  I was going to tell you guys, always do, unless you give me a reason not to." the wings get even tighter before letting go completely, getting replaced by the monk's muscular arms, "A dragon does not need a cage nor collar, yet it is a beast.  Though it was a pity what happened with Hayao, it was a long time coming, we never meshed, I see this now.  I understand your concern..." she leans down, "But this little one has this beast chained, muzzled, collared and trained under her command."






"..."
Ulysesn simply sighs in response to all of this
"Lantanna,do you know what she's talking about?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 1, 2015)

She rolls her eyes, muttering a quiet, _'Of course ice ass has to get involved.'_

"Yes, I realize.  I agree, but of course, what I believe is the best decision, and what you and Tassy believe are different.  Honestly, I believe we need a different leader that has different views than you and Tassara, because you two seem to have the same thought process for near everything.  You have to see a bit different to keep us all together.  Not suggesting anyone, just saying something that I tend to see from time to time.  But I will leave you civilized people alone, I have some chaos to cause with Kitten."

She lets go of Lantana, turning on her heels to Annie and nods, "C'mon, let's go somewhere that won't catch on fire.  If you want to come Anna, that would be alright.  Just showing off some party tricks." she sticks her tongue out, carrying the tiny woman away on her shoulder, once out of combustible area, she snaps, producing a flame in one hand.  "I can do this...and..." she points to the sky, causing fireworks to light up above them, "Things like this." she grins.
((Produce flame and Pyrotechnics))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 1, 2015)

"...successful leaders share similar traits."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

"Ignore her," Drell mutters. "She doesn't want a successful leader, simply one that will encourage her insanity." 

She runs a hand through her hair and glances around the group. "Now that our names are cleared, I imagine we will take some time to prepare for Dnalgne. Tomorrow I will be travelling to my old master's tower. It is located in Dnalgne, so it may prove to be a valuable foothold in the country, but I'll admit that my reasons for going there are mostly personal. I will go alone if I must, but I would not decline company, if anyone is interested."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2015)

Tassara lets Max go and do her thing giving her space. 



			
				Yuki said:
			
		

> "Honestly, I believe we need a different leader that has different views than you and Tassara, because you two seem to have the same thought process for near everything. You have to see a bit different to keep us all together."




"We have come this far, Yuki. We just need transparency... to minimize danger to the other party members and yourself. When Kaylee called me with urgency, I went there immediately to help you. A leader must protect it's people... but for that, it needs to know what is happening"

"Leadership is about solving problems. The day people stop bringing you their problems... They have either lost confidence or concluded you do not care. I care, Yuki, you already know that. But sometimes the art of leadership is saying no, not saying yes. It is very easy to say yes" Tassara speaks calmly.  She sighs and nods watching her leave. 

Tassara turns to Drell. "I wanted to help Hayao find his liege. He seems to be in danger. If you can hold for a day or two to while making the needed preparations we will go with you. Also, I'm sure Troyce would like to check the N7 ship in the mean time."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 1, 2015)

As she moves to leave, "You see, I'm not talking about allowing my actions go unpunished.  I'm talking about morality.  Some of us were more threatened by the Fallen than the Twins." she states simply, off like a blur with little Annie on her shoulder.

((And Lantana if she wanted to come))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2015)

Max pats Tassara in the back watching Yuki leaving. "Hey... Tass. I was going to meet with Monte too. For Charlie" she whispers a little unsure.

".... Alright" Tassara nods "But, if there's anything too dangerous"

"I'll leave. I know my limits"

"Just don't forget we have a feast waiting at night"

With that Max is off to find Monte and speak about meeting Charlie.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2015)

Duncan largely ignores the discussion with Yuki and the others, instead relieved at the victory. He has no real intentions with the Wish but does bring something up to Tassy

"Hey uh, since we have this artifact, doesn't that paint a big bullseye around us? I doubt the other contestants, those who entered to get the Wish, will just leave it at that. We need someplace secure te keep it. Maybe a different plane?"

Duncan stretches and yawns

"But really I wanna just let loose. Get fucking shit faced and not remember anythin I did the night before! Hm, wonder if there are any places that will get me totally messed up?"

Knowledge Local
1d20+22
3+22 = 25

((If he can't think of anything then he'll just ask folk at the tavern XD))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2015)

"Yes, I was thinking the same" Tassara tells Duncan. "We will find a way to keep it from others. Drell should know what can be done"

"Don't forget we will give a feast at night! There will be Boar!" she quickly reminds him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2015)

((For some reason my quote seems to be broken, which is #$@$ing awkward for this.  Since that's cramping my style I'll just give some general responses from the NPCs for the most part.))

Lantana listens quietly while they discuss the wish, her body language is closed, obviously contemplative but politely not disturbing the discussion she knows little about.  When things get more aggressive she bites her lips but continues keeping out of things she doesn't know much about.  To Ulysesn he offers a confused response under her breath, "I'm not entirely sure what most of this is about."  She pauses like she was going to say more then shakes her head flushing slight.  "Things have been confusing lately, I think I'll get some air.  I'll be back for the party tonight though, we deserve some celebration."

Nissa hops around excited, "we won, we won!"  She's clearly excited and hops about, "save Makenna!  We can fix the weird guys stuff too, should be easy, magic can do anything."  When the group gets more hostile she sobers slightly.  "The pixie knights don't have leaders.  Did you guys know that?  Not officially at least.  They work on two principles: the first is protect the village.  Do what needs to be done to keep everyone safe.  For pixies this means working together, we're smaller than most of the bad things in the Wilds you know.  The knights are closer than brothers, almost like one individual with multiple bodies."  She gazes distant for a moment, obviously envious of them before shaking her head and continuing, "and the second is to trust each other to do the right thing.  You can't have the first and not have the second, you can't work and fight beside each other without having trust."

She shrugs, "find your goal, be true to your goal, and trust that when things get in the way you're all working together."




			
				Soulnova said:
			
		

> She then asks whoever is in charge what happened to the other groups... especially the Fallen and the Twins.


The archers got tried to follow the party but got forced back into their building by the swarm of hider.  Inside the fortification they weathered the attack pretty well.  The hider took massive losses but the drow that "manages" them doesn't seem too broken up by it.

The gnome alchemists were ambushed by the imps while the former were setting up traps in the maze on the way to the exit.  The fighting was brief, the imps losing interest when the the angel's trumpet sounded.

The imps took the horn as a sound that more interesting things were approaching the exit where they interrupted the party's confrontation with the Fallen....

The confrontation between the three is easily the favored fight of the tournament even if it ended up being moot to the winner of the tournament.  The battle went on for some time, neither side willing to relent even when the round was decided.  The paladin's holy sword and clerical magics seemed to be an even match to the imp's dark magics, at least for a time.

After a while the battle slowly turned against the man, the imps seemed to have immense strength even if their skill at combat was negligible.  That raw force slowly gained momentum against the paladin's healing ability even as blood stained the arena floor.  Eventually he was struck down.

Amazingly though, his death lasted but moments, his body healing with uncanny speed and charging with divine energy he rose up from the ground to strike down one of the imps.  His brothers death seemed to stagger the other imp, the creature's movements becoming slow and disoriented, such a distraction was fatal against the Fallen.

With the match ended and his opponents dead the man vanished with holy teleportation.



			
				Soulnova said:
			
		

> BUT FIRST, she  will investigate how much money they got.



The party attracted a surprising number of bets, apparently indicated as favorable odds, or perhaps sympathy in their story.  Each participant's portion was 16098gp.

((Probably a stupid amount of money, oh well.  I'm sure you'll all spend it on a +1 to some ability or something anyway  ))




			
				Soulnova said:
			
		

> With that Max is off to find Monte and speak about meeting Charlie.




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




Monte is still at his room when Max arrives.  He's cleaned up and appears to be starting the process of packing up his things when she arrives.  The man seems surprised to see her, "ah, I didn't expect to see any of you again after--," he trails off for a moment but recovers.  "Everything is alright I hope?  If you're looking for more information I can try to help but I'm not sure I know anything more about what happened than you."






			
				Vergil said:
			
		

> "But really I wanna just let loose. Get fucking shit faced and not  remember anythin I did the night before! Hm, wonder if there are any  places that will get me totally messed up?"
> 
> Knowledge Local
> 1d20+22
> ...



The wildest bar in town is the "Randy Minotaur."  It's ran by a married couple, a dwarf woman that somehow got involved with a half-orc man.  The reputation on the street is its the sort of gang infested hell-hole that is best avoided.  And while this is true the real truth is most of the people going there are going to have a good time so other than occasionally causing grief for "tourists" it's pretty laid back.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"No, I'm not-... we are pass that now I guess" Max refers to Yuki and Cinder. 

"Look. We won. So I guess we should be celebrating... (and we will later). But... I couldn't do anything. They are all so far ahead of me. Ahead of us both" she places a hand on her chest, refering to herself and Charlie. 

"At first I was pretty sure I could keep up with them. Charlie and I make a great team... but it is not enough. From now on they are going to face stronger and stronger enemies... but I feel wrong"

"The first time Charlie made contact with me, it felt like I had found a missing piece of myself.  And the more time passes... the more I feel I'm... WE... we are not complete"

"I wanted to..." she tries to put her thoughts in order. "There's more to Charlie and me. Is right there. I can feel it" she looks up to Monte "And I think you might know a way to reach back to it"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara turns to Drell. "I wanted to help Hayao find his liege. He seems to be in danger. If you can hold for a day or two to while making the needed preparations we will go with you. Also, I'm sure Troyce would like to check the N7 ship in the mean time."



"While I would appreciate your help, I'm afraid I will not wait any longer," Drell says. "I understand and respect Hayao's desire to find his lord, but I have duties of my own, duties I had hoped to fulfill long ago, before this farce of an arrest even happened. I will leave tomorrow."

She retreats to her quarters, packing her things in preparation.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2015)

"Drell, I feel that will be risky. Just teleport back if things are dangerous, please. The reason we wanted to check this right away is because the boy seemed wounded and in spiritual danger. He was also shielded against scrying and messages..."


Tassara will ask Rylen about what could there be in Naisrep that could have attract a hopeful mage student.

Loremaster K.Local 35


Tassara will use her 8 commune questions to try to pin point the young man's location. 

-Is he still in Naisrep?
-For the rest of the questions, she will use a map of Naisrep (sp?) and cross out general areas and work down from there with preference for places that Rylen might have mentioned.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 2, 2015)

Hayao glances at Tassara and gives a thin lipped smile, nodding before he looks to Drell. Rin then moves forward, speaking up. "I'd like to go with her," she says then, looking in Drell's direction. The elf looks her over and raises an eyebrow. "...I cannot very well protect you while you are miles and miles away. Those were not the terms of my arrangement with your father."

Rin frowns a touch, glancing down. "Half of the time, I'm the one making sure you're safe, Hayao," she says firmly, raising her chin to set her blind eyes in his. "I'd really enjoy seeing this, and helping. Please. I came with you all so I could see more of the world." 

"Then why not Naesrep?" he asks, folding his arms over his chest again. She simply continues to stare at him, up until the point that he sighs, and then rolls his eyes.

"Only if Drell agrees to-" but before he can finish the sentence, she's gone, moved off to speak with Drell. Hayao then turns back to Tassara, shrugging a little.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2015)

Tassara can't help but chuckle at Rin going off with Drell. "Let's go. We have to find him. I guess we will leave tomorrow morning too. I would need to prepare another set of spells."

(( I'll wait for the results from the Mitre's commune spell))


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2015)

After leaving the party, Kaylee heads back to the barracks to check on those left there.  “So how are you guys doing?”

“Don't start with that crap!  What happened?  Did you win?”  Juki was full of exuberance.  She wasn't keen on the idea of not being able to fight but at the same time she had understood.

“Yes we did.  It is finally over.”  The druid breathes a sigh of relief that didn't last long.  The juju zombie rushes over, picks her up, and spins her around.

“Congratulations!  I knew you could do it!”  She sets the little woman down.  “Now what?”

'She has been pacing this room the entire time you have been gone.'  Lion says with a chuckle in her voice while she gives a congratulatory bow in Kaylee's direction before going in and rubbing her head against her.

Laughing the druid rubs her head.  “So what have you been up to?”

'Not much.  Just watching Juki pace and glare at the ogre.'  Lion says with a shrug.

“Glaring at the ogre?  Why?”  Kaylee questions the zombie.

“Because I know him from somewhere.”  Juki crosses her arms and continues to glare at the other creature.

“Um, it is an ogre I created...”  The druid looks confused.

“Yeah but the spirit is a Wendo.  I know that spirit...”  She taps her foot in thought.  “I'll figure it out eventually.”

Rolling her eyes Kaylee looks at the ogre.  “We should have a name for you.  I hate just calling you ogre.”

The large creature just shrugs and looks away.  

“Well we will figure it out eventually.”  Kaylee dismisses it for the moment.  “I have a few things I need to do so I'll be back in a bit.”

'You're not leaving me with them again.'  The griffon screeches causing Kaylee to laugh.

“Okay come on.”  Kaylee says to her and heads out to find Drell leaving Juki to glare at the other zombie.


After searching a bit she heads to *Drell's room*.  Knocking on the door first she peeks in the room.  “*Drell* do you have a minute?  Can I ask a favor of you?”


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




Monte listens politely as Max speaks.  When she finishes he begins chuckling slightly, breaking into an all out laugh holding his head with one hand.  "After yesterday I didn't expect to see any of you again, if I did, certainly not for this."  He continues for a moment before composing himself.  "Please excuse my outbust, it's been a stressful day."

"Eidolons, I'm not sure anyone really understands them completely, I probably know less than you.  I know the," he pauses a moment considering the term.  "Beings themselves tend to be incredibly powerful outsiders, something more than normal planar creatures.  Just less than gods.  Summoners draw a fraction of that power into this universe, usually limited by what they can safely channel."

He pauses, looking at Max carefully, "I assume I don't need to tell you this is potentially dangerous after what happened to your friend?  I haven't seen any reaction so strong before but this not without danger.  You might think your Eidolon is your friend but you have to understand that you touch only a fragment of his true self."

He sighs slightly and continues, "that said I think using the rituals I've developed in conjunction with the ritual you use to summon your eidolon to reverse the process, so to speak.  Send your essence to the eidolon instead of the other way around.  It would allow you to address the eidolon more directly, but be aware that it would be very much on his terms."







soulnova said:


> Tassara will ask Rylen about what could there be in Naisrep that could have attract a hopeful mage student.
> 
> Loremaster K.Local 35
> 
> ...



Naisrep doesn't have any major magic schools, most of the practitioners are trained in more classical teacher/apprentice styles in individual towers than formal "schools."  There are mages that are given distinction as state mages that tend to be the most powerful or at least most prominent mages in the nation, it's not clear how this status is attained though.

Commune:
- Is he in Naisrep?  Yes.
- Is he East of the great desert?  Yes.
- Is he North of the Eomr passage? No.
- Is he North of the river fork? Yes.
- Is he near a wooded area? No.
- Is he near the river?  Yes
- Is he East of the river? No.
- Is he closer to the river fork than the mountains?  No.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Shows the areas eliminated by the questions, he should be somewhere in the shaded area (fear my mad MS Paint skills)


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 2, 2015)

After playing with the flames with Annie for a while, she asks Ironwall to make the unlimited version of the medallion(in the ooc), but explaining it in a long, drawn out process then adds prestidigitation to her tattoo(allowing her to change color outside the norm).  Afterwards she meditates in the area for animals with Hobbes. *Seeing what she can learn from the previous battle(s?)*, she decides to skip out on the feast, instead training and becoming familiar with the forms she likes taking, though willing to talk to others.  Eventually turning back to her natural form, laying the deer half on the ground and just watching the sky of the night.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2015)

Annie's gonna look for Drell after having her fill of playing with fire. "So, I can tell you are itching for some sort of magic adventure, let me join. Can't wait to expand and experiment with my arcane powers," she says to Drell.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Monte_ 



"I understand" she says "I don't think Charlie would hurt me... not intentionally anyway"

"I would like to try it and even if I can't get the power I seek, then I least I get to write a book out of this" she waves her hand chuckling nervously. 

"Alright, what do you need me to do?"




Tassara shows Hayao the map. "This is the best I could do for the moment. If we can get a map of that particular area I could try narrowing down further tomorrow before setting out. But I believe this is a good start" she sighs with a smile. "In the mean time, I guess is time for celebrations, food and rest"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie's gonna look for Drell after having her fill of playing with fire. "So, I can tell you are itching for some sort of magic adventure, let me join. Can't wait to expand and experiment with my arcane powers," she says to Drell.



"Excellent," Drell says, nodding. "It will be good to have another arcane practitioner there. I will be providing teleports, though you may wish to have one prepared just in case."



Kuno said:


> After searching a bit she heads to *Drell's room*.  Knocking on the door first she peeks in the room.  ?*Drell* do you have a minute?  Can I ask a favor of you??



Drell answers the door, feet hovering a foot or so off the ground so that they don't disrupt the various papers and books strewn across the floor. "Ah...yes, I suppose. Mind the papers, would you?" She asks, beckoning Kaylee inside.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2015)

Ulysesn while he has the change sells his large crossbows and strongarm bracers
He gets a regular sized version of the one he has.
HE buys 3 night alls(-225 gp)
He has Ironwall make a Crystal mask of mindarmor (+4 insight bonus to will saves)-5333.5gp


> The mask is transparent, although it distorts the wearer’s features. Leather straps attached to small holes on the sides of a mask enable the owner to affix the mask to his face.


and bracers of armor +5(+4 AC)(12500gp)
leaving him with 1911 gp


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2015)

"Of course...packing up already?"  Kaylee hops from foot to the other foot over and around the papers being careful.  "Drell, would it be possible for to sketch out a woman's face for me?  I met her in the fire plane and some bad stuff was happening to her and I want to see if Yuki's 'friend' might know her..."  She uses air quotes when she references the efreet.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2015)

"Working, although I suppose I should get to packing. I'll be leaving tomorrow for my old Academy, along with Rin and Annie. I believe we're all seperating for a time to better prepare for the conflict in Dnalgne," Drell says. She begins gathering up her books and papers as Kaylee speaks, giving the room a semblance of order. 

"Such a thing should be trivial...although if I am to do this for you, I would like to know what happened to you on that plane." She floats over to her pack and removes some pencil(? Do we use quills or what?) and paper from it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: _Monte_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




Monte sighs and mutters something under his breath about not believing he's doing this again so soon shaking his head.  After a moment he gives her a serious look, "if you're sure.  You said yourself you feel like something is 'missing' from your Eidolon, I have no way of knowing if it is something that you want to find.  Eidolons are generally benevolent to their partners because they gain something from the connection.  But frequently their motivations are alien to our minds."

Assuming Max isn't backing out he'll indicate for her to stand aside for a moment while he draws a complex magical circle in chalk on the floor.  It's similar in nature to the previous one though the specifics are much different, Monte seems to be doing the work from memory.  After a few minutes he's seemingly satisfied with his work.

"When you're ready stand within the circle and begin your ritual, I'll begin mine at the same time, and your essence should be sent, well, wherever your connection leads."






Nicodemus said:


> She floats over to her pack and removes some pencil(? Do we use quills or what?) and paper from it.



"Pencils," as we think of them today, don't exist in the world.  Though shaped bits of charcoal or lead possibly held with a stylus are common for art or for sketching rough ideas.  Though chalk on slate or wood boards is probably more common for temporary notes that you'd be revising.

Anything really being formally written with a goal of permanence would be done in ink (or etched in stone, though those spellbooks are rather less practical for traveling  ) with a quill pen.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Monte_ 



Max looks in awe how he makes the circle almost effortlessly. "Do you teach this?" she shakes her head. "Nevermind. Let's do this"

Max makes a couple of tiny jumps on her place and shakes her hands and arms, as if trying to relax her whole body for the experience. She knows her body wont be physically traveling, but she just does it to reassure herself.
"Ok, I'm ready.  Charlie... I'm going!"   she steps into the circle.

*Hold on to your butts*


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: _Monte_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




((You totally lose the position to complain the next time Yuki does something crazy  ))

The pair both begin their various rituals, as they reach their crescendo something pulls suddenly at Max like pulling her sideways and everything goes black.

After a moment she comes to and finds herself in some sort of lavish hall.  Rich tapestries hang from the walls and the room is lit by numerous torches.  Oddly she finds that she's in her Eidolon form though almost frighteningly she doesn't feel the normal presence of Charlie.

Various figures are scattered around the room:

A winged, vaguely draconic creature sits at a table laden with food.  A large barbed sword is strapped to its back.  The scaled creature is motley with mixed reddish-gold and green scales and it looks at Max through narrow slit eyes with a vaguely hostile gaze.

Across the room a man hangs from the wall.  He's tied to a golden sun mounted on the wall and hangs limply.  His form is gaunt, nearly skeletal, and he seems aged, ancient.  Most disturbingly a sword is pierced through his chest pinning him to the wall.  Despite the clearly mortal wound the man seems responsive, and not terribly disturbed by his situation.  Like the draconian the man's gaze follows Max, though it lacks the hostility.

The most dramatic figure is a bronze dragon, though only moderate size by their standards.  It lays atop a pile of gold and treasure, at first appearing asleep but barely visible slits are in the eyes, taking in the room.

A small teen sits at a table in one corner.  Max can almost feel dark waves of energy coming off of the boy, and indeed the other figures in the room seem to be wary of the boy.  Unlike the other figures he seems to completely disregard Max.

Dominating another corner of the room is a large demonic creature.  It's humanoid though flaming wings and scales give it a vaguely draconic image as well.  The way it looks at Max seems almost predatory, not exactly hostile but something similar.

The last occupied table has a young teen.  His long grey hair gives him an almost effeminate look though any thought of that would quickly be disputed by the numerous women hanging off of him at the table.  The women themselves seem unaware of anything, other than the boy.  The boy seems to largely ignore them as well, his green eyes regarding Max's appearance curiously.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2015)

((  Heh, this actually brings back some memories))


*Spoiler*: _???_ 



"Charlie...?" she tentatively whispers with clenched teeth and a nervous smile looking around at the others, fairly surprised to see all these individuals gathered here. She awaits for Charlie's response for a couple of seconds before speaking. 

"Oh...erh... Greetings!" she stutters for a second  "I wasn't expecting such a varied crowd tonight" 

"I'm Max... Maxima Webber..." she presents herself "...(but I'm going to assume you already know that). I was actually hoping to speak with... uhm" she looks at herself "Well, I call him Charlie"

She gives a respectful nod to the Gold-green winged draconic.

Her eyes linger for a second on the man stabbed with the sword wincing at the sight.

She gives a quick nervous smile to the Bronze dragon. 

He follows with the others and tries to avoid looking at the teen with the dark aura. 

She also tries not to look directly to the demonic creature either. While she is scared of the other teen, this one makes her feel uncomfortable. 

She regards back the last teen boy, by far the most... "human"(?) of the bunch.  Even with all the women, it's clear she would certainly rather speak with him or perhaps even with the man in the wall.

Knowledge Planes
1d20+16
18+16 = 34

Can she tell if they are all outsiders? In what plane can she be?


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2015)

Before Annie leaves for the academy she'll buy 5 more gloves of (of understanding engineering stuff, sorry forgot the name).


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2015)

"Oh...if you want some help I'm not really busy."  Kaylee looks around and finds an empty space on the floor and sits down.  "I can do that."  She nods at him and thinks for a moment.

"I didn't know about him initially but do you remember when we first got here and there was that group and the one guy had a snake of fire with him?"  She says looking at Drell.  "I guess Yuki talked to him and they talked about how he got that companion, the guy not the snake, and she thought it might be interesting to get one too.  I don't even remember how Yuki brought it up to me but it was in passing and I told her I didn't want her going alone.  So I went with her and told Duncan."  Drell probably didn't want all this information but this is what Kaylee assumes he wants.

"When we got there he asked where we wanted to go, I mean which plane we wanted to go to."  She thinks for a moment.  "With out thinking too much we decided to go to Limbo."  Her eyes widen a bit.  "That is when things got weird.  Well for me.  Yuki said she just walked and saw nothing.  For me it was different.  Monte said that our spirits would go and our bodies would remain but be comatose."  She begins playing with her hands.  "It didn't work like that for me.  Well you remember me asking you about that right?  I both stayed here and went there.  I could interact in both places..."  Kaylee remembers back at that first bit of strange feelings.

"Anyway, so I discovered I could manipulate the colors and features in Limbo.  I suppose it would be more interesting if I could draw better but it was really amazing to watch.  But that aside nothing happened on that trip.  I had to go back though.  I felt a...I don't know maybe it is just me wanting to find out about myself but Monte had said that the way I was in both planes wasn't normal, he didn't understand it."  Sitting cross legged she puts an elbow on her knee then her chin on her hand.  "After the preliminaries we went back.  This time we decided to go to the plane of Fire.  Like before Yuki and I didn't end up in the same place and I was again in both places.  I saw these cities and decided to walk to one of them."  

“None of the Efreeti there seemed to notice me but their fire 'pets' seemed to shy away.  I don't know if they sensed me or what but I continued on.  That was when I came across this woman that was reading Tarot cards.”  She pauses for a moment then looks at Drell.  “You know what Tarot cards are right?  They can tell you answers or tell the future?  Anyway...”  She waves it away.  “This is the woman I would like a picture of...”  She will go about explaining to him what she looks like.  (Never got a good description from Moogle, just a typical female efreet, a bit darker than the others, but she saw her clearly.)

“She was doing this big spread with the cards and I was watching her.  I don't know what it was about but the answers for the spread were really upsetting her so I asked her what it was about.  It was then that she flipped out and slammed into the table knocking the cards on the ground.”  Kaylee waves her hands around when she says that.  “She starts rambling though mostly it is gibberish but I did get something she said 'Sah'Kalish' and it loosely translates to 'the cause of the first flame's flicker is here. The great cooling is upon us, the first flame dims, and all will darken and freeze.'  Obviously I have no idea what that means and I am sure I just scared her.”

“So after the next fight we went back.  Again the same thing happens, two places, separate from Yuki, blah blah...”  Kaylee waves her hand dismissively.  “I don't know any more than anyone else with what happened to Yuki but I ended up back at the same city.  This time though the woman was tied to a stake and there was a crowd around her.  They were going to execute her!  The crowd was watching some seemed amused at her and others looked almost appalled as she continued to rant about the flame flickering and the great freeze.  The same stuff she was saying before.”

Looking a bit sad Kaylee sighs.  “It was my fault, or at least it felt like it was my fault so I couldn't let that happen.  I pulled my power as best I could and I yelled for them to stop what they were doing.  Apparently my voice was very loud and everyone froze.  Even the masked executioner with his black mask and weapon.”  She shivers slightly.  “Then she started yelling saying 'It's her!  The cause for the wound is here!'  I knew then it was definitely my fault.”

Looking up she meets Drell's eyes.  “At that time I started smelling something like the smell of roasting meat at a feast.  That is when Yuki started to burn.  I watched her but I also had the woman before me and I couldn't leave until the spell wore off.”  She looked sad again and began picking at the cloth of her skirt.  “Then I asked the woman about the wound she was talking about.  She said something about the hole in the world where the fire bleeds, she also said she saw my face there.”

“Before I could ask anymore this guy, I think he was a priest um...of The Mother of the Elements.  He grabbed the headsman's weapon and was going to kill her himself.  So I reacted.  I sent spears of ice at him.  Obviously he was wounded and that caused everyone, including him, to run away.”  She gives a shy sheepish smile.  “Then she started speaking again.  The ice spooked her and her rant continued only this time she asked if I had come to kill the father.  I asked who the father was and she said the Grand Incinerator that still bleeds from open wounds and added that I was there when the world was torn open.”

Again the druid shivers and looks toward Drell.  “That whole time Yuki continued to burn and I called Tassara to help.  Yet at that point the spell ended and pulled me back from the fire plane.”  She sighs again then chuckles slightly.  “So that is everything that happened.  Do you know what might have happened?  Who is the Great Incinerator?  Does any of that make sense?” 

((Sorry so long.  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: _Monte_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hayao's gaze sweeps over the map, his fingers trailing over the areas as she crosses off their list, until they're left with the shaded area. He nods. "I'll rent a stallion for the task then," he says and glances back up at Tassara. "And thank you, Tassara." He gives her a chaste peck on the left temple, and then goes to prepare his things for travel before the celebration that night.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2015)

"Well, I won't turn down help," Drell says when Kaylee mentions coming along to the Academy. "Be ready early tomorrow, I will teleport us there."

Drell listens quietly as Kaylee speaks, never interrupting her, occasionally jotting down notes in a large, leather bound book. She draws the woman Kaylee describes and hands the completed picture to her wordlessly. 

"Grand Incinerator..." Drell murmurs, flipping through her book for the appropriate page. "The flame flickering...a wound in the world where fire bleeds...It has to be Makenna, doesn't it?" She flips to a new page and continues writing. "There's too much. The unrest in Dnalgne, the Magebane, the Black Wind, this Grand Incinerator. We need more. I need more. Limited to one thing at a time like this, it's maddening, forced to slog through research and action and waiting. I need more funds, I need..." she sighs. "Right now, I need the Academy. Go. Be ready to leave in the morning."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2015)

Tassara beams a smile at him, her cheeks a brighter tone of pink. "You are welcome" 

She will go find Kathy and play with her until the time for the feast.  "We leave tomorrow, sweetie... I believe there will be lots of running involved. I'm sure you will like it"


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2015)

"Makenna..."  Kaylee frowns at the thought that hadn't crossed her mind before then nods.  "If you need more funds let me know..."  She stands and glances at Lion laying stretched across the doorway.  "Do you want me to bring Lion or the zombies?"  She asks her friend before heading toward the door.  "Oh, and thank you for the picture."  Nodding to Drell she says, "I'll see you at sunrise."


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2015)

*Yuki...*

*Spoiler*: __ 




_“Hey Yuki, where are you?”_  Kaylee uses her mental link to the monk to find her.  When Yuki answers Kaylee will head over to where she is.

When she finds her friend she will sit down on the ground next to her, Lion stretching out on her other side.  The Druid's eyes move to the stars that Yuki is watching and remains quiet for several minutes before breaking the silence.  “I was wondering if you could talk to your friend for me.”  Kaylee pulls the drawing out of her bag and hands the picture to the monk.  

“When we were in the fire plane this is the woman that I kept finding.  I never told you but the last time we went she was going to be executed.  I was able to stop it from happening but I'm very curious to who she is.”  She pulls her legs up, wrapping her arms around them and resting her chin on her knees.  “She mentioned that she saw me 'When the wound occurred' in their world.  She talked about the Father who is the Great Incinerator who was wounded and stuff.  I don't suppose you could talk to Cinder about it.  Drell seems to think it has to do with Makenna.”  Kaylee turns her head and lays her cheek on her knees while looking at Yuki.  “See if he knows her?”






*Monte...*

*Spoiler*: __ 




((After Max leaves.  After talking to Drell))

Kaylee gives a light tap on Monte's door.  “Monte, it is me Kaylee.  Do you have a few moments?  I would like to talk to you about a few things.”  She peeks around the door at him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 3, 2015)

Kuno said:


> *Yuki...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



Yuki nods, “Well, I don't know if he can actually see, I could probably give him a little bit of control if he can't.” She looks at the picture, before talking to Cinder she speaks again, “I remember Cinder telling me about the Grand Incinerator, he was accusing me of trying to take the Incinerator's Holy Spittoon if I remember correctly.  But...The wound?  Would that have been the giant pillar of flames that appeared when Makenna died?  I mean, there were fire elementals that showed up there...” her voice trails off for a slight moment, “But I don't think it was the same type of heat...I was right there, and yet...I'm not sure.” she shakes her head, “Okay!  Cinder time.”

She focuses on trying to talk to Cinder, _'Hey Cinder, can you see out my eyes?  There's this woman that my friend saw when she was in the planes with me, she was an efreeti like yourself.  She said something about a wound in the world.  She also mentioned a Father who was the Great Incinerator, as my friend is putting it, he was wounded.  Can you tell me anything?'_


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2015)

Annie heads over to Lantana and asks, "what 'cha gonna do now? if ya bored you could come with us to the arcane Academy. You might find something to help with your past or future. "


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _What goes on during training_ 



Taking a single long breath and stripping herself of her shirt once more, Yuki prepares training.  She stretches out her arms, quickly turning into a her strix form.  She begins going through the motions of her training with the male body.

“You need to become stronger, more agile, I need to push myself.  Harder, better, faster, stronger.” The monk growls, moving between each strike.  “Maybe I shouldn't go back with them.  I can find them in a couple weeks, set up my dojo.” she nods, there is several minutes of silence before she began speaking, almost singing.

“I didn't wish to come home after the first couple stars, even if they came true, and I was rid of you from my heart... How could I live with myself with the acts I had wished?  How could I keep a straight face if you let me come back after this?” She doesn't seem to have anything in particular that she seems to be talking about.

“Will I regret all the things that led, to the words I said on my own?  Will you forget all my darkest times...Here and now that I'm Coming home? Is this just all that I am? Is this just all that I'll be?” she glances at her hands, pausing as her eyes well up with tears, “no.” she says quietly, “I am far older than you've ever been, Tassara.  I have delved to the depths of my mind, far beyond any reaches that you've ever seen... children have lived and loved and died, I have kept them awake, and I helped them survive, but I can't save everyone, know that I've tried, that's the burden of being alive...”

“I'm trapped in a vessel...It's sharp, and thorned, and...cold.” her words pause, she clears her voice, trying to hide the emotions, “I pray you'll see through this mask that's glued on, I am not too far gone.  I'm just dug so deep I can't breathe, It's lonely down here, I drink hate, I eat fear...I just need someone to believe.” she changes into the Adlet form, icy eyes scanning the distance while the snow white fur moves with her muscled body.

“My life has been nothing but loneliness.  Even when I am surrounded by the others I feel alone.  We truly are nothing but strangers.” she snarls, “We know nothing of each other, even if asked.  I can't find the trust to tell the others.  Near nothing is keeping me here.  So why do I follow them?  Even I don't know.” she shakes her head, changing into the striped Tabaxi form, cinnamon color dying the shining white, lacing the orange are pitch black stripes.  “My dreams are nothing but floating in darkness with her...” she cracks a slight smile, “Or reliving my mistakes...or watching Fyre die over and over again.” she frowns again.

“Dammit, what is my goal?  It used to be just helping the others, but what is the point anymore?  I crave the respect I do not get.  They treat me like a child, but I am not.  All that choose to treat me like a child do not deserve such respect as they seem to believe.  I'm not willing to put up with it any more.  I'll give Anna the attention and respect she deserves, ignore the disrespect I get from the others, and start my training program.  Together we will illuminate the future.” she looks to the sky, changing back into the winged form, picking up her shirt and shoving it into her bag.

“Maybe in the process...maybe I can find out something about my blood family.  If anything to give myself answers, to find closure of why they abandoned me out there.  I doubt it but maybe I'll find something.” she breathes long, seemingly more comfortable in this form, she trains some more, “Respect, love, and to prove that I am capable of what these IDIOTS don't believe I am...That is what I want in life.  I'm not what they seem to think I am, I'm not stupid, I analyze things at a high speed.  Survival of the fittest, a quick trust of the instinct...that's what kept me alive all these years.  Will continue to do so...Even if they call me stupid for doing it.  If they aren't willing to understand my actions, then they wouldn't last a day in the circumstances I did.” she nods smugly at the thought.

“Maybe I should just follow my instinct again and ask her out to do something with me...Invite her to head back to that other city with me?  Mmmm...Maybe.” She crosses her arms, sitting cross legged.  “Maybe we'll talk come morning.  She needs her rest, I'm sure I'll be up when she gets up in the morning.” She sighs, running her hands on her face, sitting in silence, looking at the sky until eventually she turns into Alseid form.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 4, 2015)

After a short time Lantana returns, accompanied by Ulysesn with a load of fireworks and a number of bottles of wine.  Checking the boar the outer layers have cooked well and with assistance of magic it's moved from pit to spit where it can continue to roast while the outer layers are cut off.



soulnova said:


> ((  Heh, this actually brings back some memories))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _???_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




There's no obvious indications of what plane they're in, which likely means it's somewhere in the outer planes.  The building would be at home in Asgard though it's just as likely that it's a pocket dimension or that "Charlie" is sufficiently powerful that he can maintain a sphere of control within his home plane.

The figures (other than the flaming demon/dragon thing) don't look particularly outsiders but it's highly unlikely they're what they appear to be, so, probably?

The draconian snaps as she speaks, "we know what you are, weak fleshy thing.  You dare tread here?"  He bars his fangs and looks as if he wants to leap at Max, though he glances at the others as if questioning.

"You shouldn't be here child," the impaled man twists to look at her better.  "This is not a place for mortals, we can only protect you so far."  His face is full of concern.

"Power."  The dark youth grins, "she seeks power.  Good.  Power and ambition should drive her, if she reaches far then we reach as well."






Kuno said:


> *Monte...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




((Monte wrings the last mopfull of blood into a bucket before sliding Max's severed head into a closet and answers the door  ))

Monte answers the door, giving a slight double-take at the sight of Kaylee, "ah, I would be happy to."  He speaks cautiously, obviously curious what brings Kaylee back so soon.






Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaylee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




*You are an idiot and a fool*.  Cinder's voice echos in her head.  *The Father of the Flames is the Efreeti name for the Grand Incinerator, a part of the whole you call the Mother of the Elements because you are fools like all mortals.*

*The 'wound' is new, change.  Even amongst the Efreeti there is uncertainty as to what it means.  It is change, with all change comes the chance to gain power, thus I make myself ready.*  He pauses a moment before finishing, *the woman is unknown to me, do you know every human that crawls across your world?*







Muk said:


> Annie heads over to Lantana and asks, "what 'cha gonna do now? if ya bored you could come with us to the arcane Academy. You might find something to help with your past or future. "



"I don't know really, to be honest," Lantana replies politely.  "My thoughts have been somewhat busy trying to figure that out really.  An arcane academy?  That does sound interesting, they probably know about all kinds of different things."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She tenses up at their general reaction. 


"Yes, I'm a weak fleshy thing. That's exactly the reason I had to come here. I did not meant to upset any of you. I was just hoping to speak with my... friend. I see now there is certainly a lot I was unaware about him. I seek... answers. Knowledge. And a litle bit of power, I wont deny that" she glances at the dark youth.  She looks at the old man. "I know I shouldn't be here, but things are going to get harder over there. I dont want to get left behind.  I was hoping I could learn more of what Charlie is, see if there's anything else we could do together"

"If you don't mind me asking, What are you to him?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I don't know really, to be honest," Lantana replies politely.  "My thoughts have been somewhat busy trying to figure that out really.  An arcane academy?  That does sound interesting, they probably know about all kinds of different things."



"It's true that we both may find something in that place, but I think we should let Drell handle it first before we go there in search of knowledge, perhaps you can ask him to look...

I plan to find a powerful cleric of Raconteur to help revive Makenna, perhaps they have tales that may bring about memories and ideas more than a book? Or divination to help direct us?
I'll need strong help, reviving her isn't a small task powerful magic is needed...

No doubt there will be some danger in the journey, I plan on taking Nissa with me, but it might not be enough with just us two. I wish for you to accompany me Lantanna if that is your will, you have more than proven yourself capable in my eyes."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 4, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




"We made an agreement before," the older man begins gently.  "You draw power from us, we protect you, give you strength.  When you are ready for more we have power to spare."  His voice is kind but also a touch stern, like a chastising parent.

The demonic creature chimes in behind Max, "but if you're not happy with the agreement you have, we could give you a push.  Power, knowledge, these are simple things.  But what can you offer us beyond what you already have?"  His inflection has a clearly predatory tone, as if he wanted to jump from where he was.

The youth with the women looks up from his harem to consider Max, "it's probably better to enjoy what you have now, we don't want you hurt."  The draconian growls his dissent to this but the boy continues, "life should be experienced, you should be thankful for that."

"We are."  The old man says simply.  "Your mind perceives us like this because you are not ready, or not able to understand.  It is simpler to see parts rather than the whole.  So you see wisdom, and regret, and consequence."

"Strength," the draconian growls, "rage.  Anger."

The dragon yawns, "greed.  Intelligence.  Contempt."

"Power, ambition, will," the dark youth continues without pause.

The flaming creature grins, "bargaining and temptation."

"I'm just here for the wonderful conversations," the green eyed youth says with a shrug.  "The real question of the hour is what are you going to do now that you're here?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 4, 2015)

Yuki sees the situation going on with Annie and Ulysesn, coming to Lantana's rescue, she wraps her arms around Lantana's waist and brushing the side of her face against the woman's.  Her wings wrap neatly around the pair in the swift movement, "Hey Anna, I thought I would find you earlier, what's going on?" the voice is very casual, though her body motions are obviously possessive.


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2015)

"I invited Lannie to come with us to the academy. Pretty playboy here wants to hog Nissa and Lannie for himself," Annie crosses her arms not satisfied with Ulysesn attempt to take away another potential party member. "Besides I asked first, " she stretches out her tongue at Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2015)

Muk said:


> "I invited Lannie to come with us to the academy. Pretty playboy here wants to hog Nissa and Lannie for himself," Annie crosses her arms not satisfied with Ulysesn attempt to take away another potential party member. "Besides I asked first, " she stretches out her tongue at Ulysesn.



"Hog? 
She can go wherever she wants, she doesn't have to stay here. 
I simply need the help that only she can provide... I know it's selfish of me but..."
Ulysesn shakes his head in a 'no' motion
"I'll be setting up the fireworks."
He walks off to help set up the fireworks he bought with Lantanna


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 4, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




_Of course I am, Cinder.  You knew that from the beginning, and yet, here we are._ She smirks outwardly, "The Father of the Flames is Efreeti for the Grand Incinerator.  He says that it is part of the Mother of the Elements." she shrugs, "The Wound is new, nobody knows what it is, Cinder..." she pauses, carefully considering what she says, "He was preparing for what may come out of it.  And no, he doesn't know the woman, but it was worth a try Trouble." she grins at the druid.  "It wasn't as nice as I put it, he seems bitter that he got stuck with me." she sticks her tongue out.






Muk said:


> "I invited Lannie to come with us to the academy. Pretty playboy here wants to hog Nissa and Lannie for himself," Annie crosses her arms not satisfied with Ulysesn attempt to take away another potential party member. "Besides I asked first, " she stretches out her tongue at Ulysesn.


"Well of course he does, Kitten, he always does that." Yuki smirks, "So you're going to an academy, eh?  I was planning on heading back to the city by our base, but where ever Anna goes, I go.  I've given her a promise.  Really, it is up to her...No matter who asked first." she says teasingly to Annie.  She leans over Lantana's shoulder so she can look at the side of the woman's face after raising her eyebrow at Ulysesn.  "She might need a little time to think on it.  Unless she already decided." Her smile and eyes soften, "She can be a little soft spoken sometimes, so it's hard to tell."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _CHARLIES_ 



"That means..." her eyes widen at the realization. She hears them and with each 'presentation' she feels a pang of melancholy. "Charlie" Max whispers with a bittersweet smile. 

"What I am going to do now?... Well, for starters I guess I have to thank you directly for everything you have done for me so far, and secondly, the power I seek is not for me per se (I mean, sure, who wouldn't want more power)... but I want power to help _*HER*_. She saved my life not once but twice already. I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for her" 


"Being with her has helped me-, no, *helped US* become stronger faster than I would have ever imagined. You and me, together, we are strong, yes, but brute force is only going to get us so far for what it is to come" she makes a pause "What is going to happen to us is fairly simple: I won't be able to keep up with her and the others. I don't know if that would mean we won't be fighting... but I guess our progress would slow down to some degree" Max explains, not like an excuse of power but what she really fears might happen. 


"In any case, You are technically already fused to my essence so I don't know what else would you be interested in if we were to modify the agreement " she comments curiously. "You know I wouldn't say yes to anything without understanding the real risks and consequences" she says mostly for the demon and the dark youth.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2015)

Drell meditates, finalizing her research for her newest spells (Disintegrate/Greater Dispel Magic) and scribing them into her spellbook. She also takes out her scroll of Form of the Dragon I and scribes it into her blessed book.

She later heads to town, selling her scroll of Dispel Magic for half market value (+187.5 gp)

After all that's done, she'll attend the feast.


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaylee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Now that the tournament is over, I was wondering..."  Kaylee gives him a shy smile.  "I was wondering what you planned on doing?  Where you plan on going.  I mean I really would like to continue exploring the planes and I need to find out more about that woman.  I need to know if she is safe..."  The druid blushes slightly and laughs at her ramblings.  "Anyway, I was wondering if you would like to join our little group?  We have a base and everything but for the moment I am helping Drell check on his Magic Academy.  Would you like to go with us?"



Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaylee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Huh..."  Kaylee shrugs and takes the picture back.  She folds it and tucks into her bag.  "I was hoping he might know something but oh well.  I still have to go back and check on her.  I need to see what else is there for me..."  She draws her knees up and wraps her arms around them.  "How are you doing?  Everything okay with Cinder?  What exactly happened?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Huh..."  Kaylee shrugs and takes the picture back.  She folds it and tucks into her bag.  "I was hoping he might know something but oh well.  I still have to go back and check on her.  I need to see what else is there for me..."  She draws her knees up and wraps her arms around them.  "How are you doing?  Everything okay with Cinder?  What exactly happened?"



?I've been alright.? Yuki shrugs, ?Everything with Cinder is fine as well.  He's just a little grumpy from time to time, but he's always been.  Calling me a 'Mortal' as if it's some kind of insult.? she lets off a barklike laugh.  ?Hmm...Well, Cinder was near a melted metal river, I found him, I asked him to play a game with me once he was recovered.  He agreed to it then I left and came back Y'know.  He was being an ass, so I pushed into the fire plane with pure will alone.  It hurt, I won't deny that, but I was being too stubborn to allow it to show.  Probably when you had seem me start burning or whatever I guess.? she tilts her head, ?Then he started glowing and I guess that was the start of his ascension.  And I...Well I hugged him.? 

Yuki laughs louder, grinning widely, ?He stressed out, started melting.  But he was garbling and we were talking, he ended up getting angry, and he was almost a puddle...I offered him a haven in my body, allow him to recover.  He took it, and we got melded together...into this...thing.? she gestures at the demonic alseid body, ?He agreed on a deal that I could gain strength from him, if he was allowed to come out and deal with the stuff I couldn't.? She swiftly changes into Strix form, leaning back on her hands.

?That's what happened, I guess.? she pauses, thinking on what Kaylee had said before, ?Y'know, you mentioned that Drell said it could have been Makenna's doing, right?  If I head back to the city like I've considered...do you want me to run by the orc city?  See if anything else happened there?? she tilts her head, ?So, what's going on with you??


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2015)

Lantana shifts under the different requests, "I'm not sure really, if I'm the only one that can help Ulysesn I should, right?  I don't know what I can do really though."  She straightens and smiles, "tonight's supposed to be celebration though, we can worry about tomorrow when it gets here, right?"  She sets down the various bottles she was carrying and selects one popping the cork out of it, "not only are we alive, we won!  We deserve a celebration."  She pauses and looks around for a moment, realizing in vain she didn't bring glasses then shrugs and takes a swig from the bottle before meekly offering it to the others.



soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: _CHARLIES_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




"As it turns out, power comes with a lot of conditions."  The older, impaled figure speaks.  "Almost unlimited power here, with little ability to leave, all the worlds closed off to us."  There's hints of loss in his tone.

"So we bargain with those like you, that are capable of reaching out to us."  The demonic creature adds in smoothly, "most are content with that, and we get to see glimpses of the world through the connection."

The dark youth growls and slams a fist against the table surprising everyone, "they're content, perhaps, that doesn't mean we are."

The dragon raises a head for the first time to look at Max directly, "but that brings the question, what do you have to bargain with?  Gold, items of magic, they have no meaning to us here."






Kuno said:


> "Now that the tournament is over, I was wondering..."  Kaylee gives him a shy smile.  "I was wondering what you planned on doing?  Where you plan on going.  I mean I really would like to continue exploring the planes and I need to find out more about that woman.  I need to know if she is safe..."  The druid blushes slightly and laughs at her ramblings.  "Anyway, I was wondering if you would like to join our little group?  We have a base and everything but for the moment I am helping Drell check on his Magic Academy.  Would you like to go with us?"



Monte raises an eye curiously at the suggestion.  "I'm not exactly set up for life on the road.  I came here in truth hoping to find someone willing to sponsor my research, unfortunately my group made too poor a showing to be worth memory."

"I was planning on leaving soon, though to be honest I don't know where.  A magic academy you say?  The great academy in Ylati is in shambles, there's no point in going there.  Aurum is too expensive to set up a proper workspace in.  I was thinking of heading to Naisrep, I've heard they have been trying to recruit mages."  He looks contemplative a moment before shaking his head to clear it.

"I'm sorry, you don't want to listen to me ramble.  As I was saying I'm not really the adventuring type, and my research really doesn't travel well, so while I appreciate the offer I'm probably not well suited for it."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana shifts under the different requests, "I'm not sure really, if I'm the only one that can help Ulysesn I should, right?  I don't know what I can do really though."  She straightens and smiles, "tonight's supposed to be celebration though, we can worry about tomorrow when it gets here, right?"  She sets down the various bottles she was carrying and selects one popping the cork out of it, "not only are we alive, we won!  We deserve a celebration."  She pauses and looks around for a moment, realizing in vain she didn't bring glasses then shrugs and takes a swig from the bottle before meekly offering it to the others.



Yuki shrugs at the quickly escaped woman from her grip.  She places her hand on Lantana's, taking a drink from the bottle, then letting go.  "You're right, Anna.  Tonight, eat, drink, and be merry.  Tomorrow, you can figure it out.  I'll be here for your support, drunk or hungover." she grins widely, adjusting herself to stand straight.  "Let's see what kind of trouble we can get into tonight." she sneakily wraps her hand in Lantana's open one, beginning to flush pink, her wings in Strix form turning a vibrant red, yellow, and blue, matching that of a parrot's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shrugs at the quickly escaped woman from her grip.  She places her hand on Lantana's, taking a drink from the bottle, then letting go.  "You're right, Anna.  Tonight, eat, drink, and be merry.  Tomorrow, you can figure it out.  I'll be here for your support, drunk or hungover." she grins widely, adjusting herself to stand straight.  "Let's see what kind of trouble we can get into tonight." she sneakily wraps her hand in Lantana's open one, beginning to flush pink, her wings in Strix form turning a vibrant red, yellow, and blue, matching that of a parrot's.


Ulysesn comes back
"Make sure it's the kind of trouble that doesn't get us into prison again. 
I've set them up, we just have to wait until midnight now."
Ulysesn looks at Ironwall
"Think you can make wine glasses and plates for the food for us, forks and knives too?"


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"They might be content for the usual needs. Lucky for you our group is anything but usual"
 she chuckles shaking her head.  "Still... If you think it would be to soon to handle the rest of your power... then perhaps I have been looking at this in the wrong way"

"The others didn't get power from a different source... Their power came from themselves. As I understand, they somehow tapped into their past lives. They managed to reach back and that allowed them to grow stronger on their own and do things from before. You said you have almost unlimited power here. How about *that* then? Could you help me reach into myself? Would that be... comparatively less dangerous than trying to handle your power?"

"I know I don't have much to bargain. If I understand this well, you get glimpses of the world and you can also speak through me as long as it doesn't get me in trouble" she sighs pacing trying to think of something "The first thing that comes to mind is, how could I show you more than a "glimpse"? What would that entail for me?"


"Also, they say knowledge is power, but I guess you know much more than I can even fathom. Still, if there's anything you need me to look into, I can try to ask Drell... who's is the most scarily intelligent person I know"




She waits gauging their reaction.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2015)

"It would just be us, even if we did." Yuki smiles, seeming less on edge than she usually is, "But whatever, Princess." she shrugs nonchalantly, "I can't promise we won't, but not that we will either.  So, what would you like to do now?" she tilts her head and looks at Lantana.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 5, 2015)

"Do you remember the first time you began referring to Ulysesn as Princess?" Hayao asks with sudden curiosity. "Or why, for that matter."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2015)

Yuki taps her jaw and looks up, "It was...after the giant fish, I didn't remember his name or anything.  It was because he was a she and was acting like a spoiled little princess.  It was the easiest way to talk to him, besides...I was a little..._irritated_ at his actions to say the least." she nods, looking at the elf, but the nearing of the man caused her grip on Lantana's hand to tighten ever so slightly.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2015)

Tassara helps serving everyone in the party. Once they have food and drink she moves in to enjoy the festivities with the rest. 

Rylen and the band arrive fashionably late. "Sorry to keep you waiting, love. How's the mood?" 

"Well, is not bad, but we could use a little more punch" she jokes chuckling. "See what you can do, alright?"


"Leave it to me" Rylen grins proudly and proceeds to take the band to the center of the celebration and prepares to sing. 

























He then starts to move to a more romantic mood.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki taps her jaw and looks up, "It was...after the giant fish, I didn't remember his name or anything.  It was because he was a she and was acting like a spoiled little princess.  It was the easiest way to talk to him, besides...I was a little..._irritated_ at his actions to say the least." she nods, looking at the elf, but the nearing of the man caused her grip on Lantana's hand to tighten ever so slightly.



Ulysesn passes clay wine glasses, plates and utensils made by Ironwall to everyone saving Yuki and Lantanna for last.
"You can always shoot me with my own crossbow if it makes you feel better."
Ulysesn sits down and starts eating near Lantanna and Yuki
"Though you were calling me that name long before that..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2015)

"It doesn't matter in my eyes, I don't remember anything before that." She glances at Ulysesn, "And no.  I wouldn't.  Honestly I feel crossbows cheat, you don't use all the strength that's needed from a longbow."  she shrugs gently.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "It doesn't matter in my eyes, I don't remember anything before that." She glances at Ulysesn, "And no.  I wouldn't.  Honestly I feel crossbows cheat, you don't use all the strength that's needed from a longbow."  she shrugs gently.


Ulysesn looks at Lantanna for a moment then back to Yuki
"Oh, I never knew you felt that way about them. 
Okay, don't shoot me with it, just give it a try shooting this normal one at a pot maybe? 
Least so you know what the cheaters like me have to deal with in battle."


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2015)

Duncan enjoys the party and thinks back to when he was a magus. 

"Ye see...." he says to anyone who is listening, "I was a magus at first but it's only cos my jack ass of a dad made me do it. But if I were te pick it up again now - it'd be ok cos I'M doin it off me own back - not cos me dad wanted me te do it. So it's my choice."

"Fuckin Magus school and their pretentious fuckin bullshit. Always tellin me that I couldn't use my scimitar cos I needed two hands or somethin....hah! fuckers! Ye know....I wanna go back te that school an show 'em how much of a badass I am now. Especially that one fuckhead teacher Mr Ratcliff. That asshole just beat up kids for fun."

"All the teachers there....ye know I bet they're still treatin kids like that. Burn that fuckin place te the ground...." Duncan says drinking some more.

"Hey Tassy, this is really fuckin good! What am I eatin?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Lantanna for a moment then back to Yuki
> "Oh, I never knew you felt that way about them.
> Okay, don't shoot me with it, just give it a try shooting this normal one at a pot maybe?
> Least so you know what the cheaters like me have to deal with in battle."



Yuki simply shrugs, "Maybe another time." her words are short, "As long as you can hit your target, it works for you." she flexes her one arm opposite Lantana, "I'll stick with big rocks."

She looks over at the woman next to her and grins at the music, "Why don't we go dance and have a bit of fun before we eat." she pulls Lantana out to dance.

Perform Dance-
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Hey Tassy, this is really fuckin good! What am I eatin?"



"I'm glad you like it!"

"Is roasted boar coated with my own blend of seasonings for a nice contrast of flavors with the brown gravy and the roasted vegetables" Tassara explains quite excited.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki simply shrugs, "Maybe another time." her words are short, "As long as you can hit your target, it works for you." she flexes her one arm opposite Lantana, "I'll stick with big rocks."
> 
> She looks over at the woman next to her and grins at the music, "Why don't we go dance and have a bit of fun before we eat." she pulls Lantana out to dance.
> 
> ...


"Hmm, alright then... Maybe I'll think of a way to shoot big rocks eh?" Ulysesn chuckles then lays down lazily looking at the sky


soulnova said:


> "I'm glad you like it!"
> 
> "Is roasted boar coated with my own blend of seasonings for a nice contrast of flavors with the brown gravy and the roasted vegetables" Tassara explains quite excited.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"Nissa helped cut it apart,clean it and carried it. I killed it, Tassara cooked it." Ulysesn starts resting with his eyes closed focusing on listening.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nissa helped cut it apart,clean it and carried it. I killed it, Tassara cooked it." Ulysesn starts resting with his eyes closed focusing on listening.



"YEs! It would have taken too long to prepare the boar on our own, but with Nissa's help it was ready in the wink of an eye. Where did you find such a big boar, buy the way?" she asks Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "YEs! It would have taken too long to prepare the boar on our own, but with Nissa's help it was ready in the wink of an eye. Where did you find such a big boar, by the way?" she asks Ulysesn.


"No idea honestly..."
Bluff: 1d20+4
18+4 = 22
Ulysesn doesn't seem to want to answer


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2015)

Duncan stops as Ulysesn talks and then looks up at him.

"Uh...you'd better keep that from Kaylee. Probably no need te kill somethin if we're in the middle of a big city where food is plentiful."

Duncan shovels another bite into his mouth. "But fuck it, it's dead now so I don't care. - plus it's cooked te perfection. Tassy ye need te open a restaurant. Like a chain of them - aye ye know ye could help the poor that way by giving them jobs and...."

Duncan thinks about it.

"Ye know ye could have it so that it is a proper restaurant but people can also buy food for the homeless and hungry - ye wouldn't make a profit on that obviously - sell it at cost....but I reckon that might well help the community a bit."

Duncan nods and continues eating


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2015)

Tassara doesn't even needs to roll for sense motive (+23). She simply nods and offers more wine.




Vergil said:


> Duncan shovels another bite into his mouth. "But fuck it, it's dead now so I don't care. - plus it's cooked te perfection. Tassy ye need te open a restaurant. Like a chain of them - aye ye know ye could help the poor that way by giving them jobs and...."
> 
> Duncan thinks about it.
> 
> ...



Tassara blinks for a second. "You know... my original idea was to open a tavern and the orphanage. The profits of the restaurant would go to the upkeep of the orphanage" she chuckles  "Things got out of hand quickly, didn't they?"


"I like your idea a lot. Buy one dish and another person in needs gets the same. I know some people who could volunteer and pull it off."

((Tassara has now a leadership score of  25... thats 135 lvl1 people. The Company + Orphanage is supposedly self sustainable with a 1/4 of people working at any given time. 1/4 of my followers can take 12 on their profession checks and earn 48gp/month, minus 40gp for decent living expenses for 4 people. This covers everyone's living expenses while the others volunteer and still get to earn 8gp for personal use. I have a rotation set for the workers every month so they don't feel overworked. ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2015)

Ulysesn stands up and goes up to Drell
"Where would you think a power cleric of Loremaster would be located Drell?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2015)

*Knowledge: Religion*

Roll(1d20)+54:
8,+54
Total:62


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2015)

((Sorry again about the delays.  I'm probably going to plan on moving to tomorrow tomorrow night, I'll probably be available during the day to post tomorrow so we can finish up anything critical))



soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




The dragon settles back down, apparently disinterested.  The demonic creature seems almost amused by the question, "come to bargain and ask me to set the terms?  Unusually generous."

"We are not as hostile as you might think," the older man says from his mount on the wall.  The draconian growls but the others ignore him.  "But at times it is confining here.  We wish to see more of your world.  Interact more, explore."

The demonic form shakes his head, "no, no, she wants lifetimes of experience and knowledge, such a thing shouldn't be traded away so easily!"

"Power," the dark one begins, "is what she wants.  Whatever the form she thinks it should take.  We should offer her a trial, we have been complacent too long ourselves."

The grey-haired boy motions the others quiet, "I like her, she comes here unafraid, when was the last time one did that?"

The demonic creature visibly sighs, "fine.  We will grant you the answers you seek.  In exchange, you will bind yourself more closely to us.  Allow us to experience your world more fully.  It should have minimal affect in your life, but when your time is up your essence will return here."

He seems to be waiting for your decision.






Captain Obvious said:


> She looks over at the woman next to her and grins at the music, "Why don't we go dance and have a bit of fun before we eat." she pulls Lantana out to dance.



Lantana seems slightly stiff at first but after a few moments relaxes and seems to enjoy herself dancing.



Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Religion*
> 
> Roll(1d20)+54:
> 8,+54
> Total:62



Well, outside of Eomr Theaters of the Arts (the temple to Raconteur) are common in any large city.  They tend to be combinations of museums and performance halls, the larger ones having areas devoted to different art forms.

Like all religions other than the Valiant they don't have a strong presence in Eomr.  Aurum's real estate is too expensive for an expansive church there, though they have a fairly strong presence in general given the mindset of the city.

The largest temples exist in Elliesram in Ylati and Asus in Naisrep, though likely you could find them in any major city.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana seems slightly stiff at first but after a few moments relaxes and seems to enjoy herself dancing.



Yuki's eyes look into Lantana's, a blush burning across her cheeks, "So, what's a beauty like you doing with a group of scruffy adventurers?" she says with sneaky wink, "Not that your company is unwelcome, for you are Anna, always a gift to me." her steps continue to be erratic but smooth and easy to predict, "What are you thinking about doing now that you're free?" she grins, partially biting her bottom lip.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's eyes look into Lantana's, a blush burning across her cheeks, "So, what's a beauty like you doing with a group of scruffy adventurers?" she says with sneaky wink, "Not that your company is unwelcome, for you are Anna, always a gift to me." her steps continue to be erratic but smooth and easy to predict, "What are you thinking about doing now that you're free?" she grins, partially biting her bottom lip.



Lantana dances smoothly, her ability isn't exceptional but she seems comfortable following Yuki's lead.  "That is the question I suppose," she says with a hint of amusement.  She seems ready to say something then hesitates slightly and begins again, "what do you think I should do?  It's kind of dizzying in a way, having so many options without clear direction."


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There is panic in Max's eyes at the last part. 

_"No"_ she whispers even without thinking, and covers her mouth in a gasp. "-Wait...!" she shakes her head and raises her arms to make clear that's not her final answer. Her lips tremble. A knot on her throat. She can't stay! What if_ she_ needs her in their next life? She has to follow! There is something so visceral, so primal, so ingrained into her soul about that.  _That's how it is supposed to be. _A sharp pain in her chest, a sword. She can't help but glance at the old man. The Dragon. Ambition. The boy. Regret. All of them.

The world is spinning. 

-Stop. Don't freak out- she orders herself, cold sweat running down the side of her face. Max takes a moment and a deep breath to regain her composure. 


 "I mean... if I return here, will it be forever? Or will I be able to reborn later on if-... WHEN she needs me?"  


"If its the later, then, its alright. Do what you must..." she seems more resolved now. Afraid, but decided.


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2015)

Spells for the (next) day:


*Spoiler*: __ 



0th (witch)
Detect Magic
Read Magic
voyeurism
Touch of fatigue

0th (magus)
Ghost Sound
Mage Hand
Flare

1st (witch)
Speedy undress
Frost Bite (3)
Sow Thoughts (3)
Mount

1st (magus)
True strike (4)

2nd (witch)
Invisibility (3)
Tpuch of idiocy (2)

3rd
Suggestion (3)
Greater Magic Weapon
Summon monster 3

4th
Dimension door (5)

5th
Constant Orgasm (2)
Teleport (2)



Hex: Evil Eye
Hex: Prehensile Hair
Gains a hair secondary attack, 1d3 damage 20' reach.
Hex: Slumber
Hex: Healing - cure medium wounds.
Hex: Flight.
Hex: Disguise (hour/lvl/day)
Hex: Cackle (move action)
Major Hex: Hag's eye


0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)
- Precognition Defensive

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)
- Animal Affinity grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the ability score you choose (or +2 to modifier) ( can be any; dex, wis etc). AUG: +5PP=+4 to Another score). Also take on minor aspects of the animal you choose (eg owl eyes)

3rd
Empathic transfer hostile (5)
Physical acceleration (5)
Vampiric Blade (5)

4th
Vanishing Strike (7)


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana dances smoothly, her ability isn't exceptional but she seems comfortable following Yuki's lead.  "That is the question I suppose," she says with a hint of amusement.  She seems ready to say something then hesitates slightly and begins again, "what do you think I should do?  It's kind of dizzying in a way, having so many options without clear direction."



"I bet." she pauses slightly, "What is life without options?  Go with your instinct." she quietly exhales, "If it feels right, do it.  That's how I live my life, I'm not sure if it works well for you, but it can help influence your decisions." a simple sweeping motion spins the pair around, "As for what to do tomorrow, again, do what feels right.  Ulysesn does have a knack of...exaggerating things, and yes, you may find out something about yourself by going to the academy..." she glances upwards slightly.  "Myself, before this...I was thinking of going back to the city, maybe we can ask around, see if anyone knows anything about you.  Not that you're easy to forget."she looks back down and nods, "But it's up to you, I trust you, and will follow your judgement, as the most loyal of creatures do."


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2015)

Duncan talks to Kaylee later in the evening, after the party.

"Hey, wanna do somethin tomorrow? I was thinkin about gettin wasted. Maybe. I dunno. Crikey, now that the tournament's over we've got our freedom back. Ye know anythin about the plan? I was gonna chat wit Tassy but eh....I forgot." he lets off a cheeky smile and puts an arm around her as they settle in for the night. 

"Maybe pick some herbs or....experiment wit my magic again. I'm gettin fairly good with it now."

He draws his scimitar and the room goes dimmer as the dark purple energy emanates from the blade. "Ye know....I'm bonded to this sword....but I'm not really sure how. Maybe Drell can....uh...I don't want te ask for his...her...whatever....that bastard's help." He frowns but looks at the scimitar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




"The cycle of death and rebirth is beyond  our power," the older figure says, there's a hint of a 'yet' in the air from the dark youth but none contradict the man.

"Enough," the demonic creature interjects.  "The deal is done."  There's a sense of finality with his words.  Max suddenly becomes aware of an oppressive warmth in the air, the room blurs and everything spins.

In the darkness she's assaulted by visions, strange glimpses of places she doesn't recognize or understand.  Memories that don't seem to quite fit with what she has done, but somehow feel very much a part of her.

((IM/PM me tomorrow and we can talk specifics based on what you're planning))

After an unknown amount of time she comes too, on the floor of Monte's room.  The man is there, watching her with a look of concern, "you were gone quite long."  His voice shows hints of worry as he examines Max.  "I was concerned something had happened, the ritual shouldn't have lasted so long.  Perhaps it needs far more revision," he sighs slightly apparently content that she isn't suffering any lasting damage.







Captain Obvious said:


> "I bet." she pauses slightly, "What is life without options?  Go with your instinct." she quietly exhales, "If  it feels right, do it.  That's how I live my life, I'm not sure if it  works well for you, but it can help influence your decisions." a simple sweeping motion spins the pair around, "As  for what to do tomorrow, again, do what feels right.  Ulysesn does have  a knack of...exaggerating things, and yes, you may find out something  about yourself by going to the academy..." she glances upwards slightly.  "Myself,  before this...I was thinking of going back to the city, maybe we can  ask around, see if anyone knows anything about you.  Not that you're  easy to forget."she looks back down and nods, "But it's up to you, I trust you, and will follow your judgement, as the most loyal of creatures do."



"What feels right?"  She considers this a moment seeming to nod.  Then with concern she adds, "back to the city?  I'd be careful asking about me, the only thing I know for sure is that someone very powerful hurt me there.  I'd hate it if you ended up hurt trying to find out more about me."

"Talking earlier, well I thought maybe I should find out what happened to me so I can face my tormenter later.  Maybe the Academy would be a better place for that?  Mages can probably tell me something about myself, right?"

"If Ulysesn does need me I'm sure I can get to him quickly enough, though I do hate to leave him he's been so kind to me."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 8, 2015)

Yuki stops dancing and sets a gentle hand on the side of Lantana's face, and the other on the woman's hip, "You don't have to worry about me.  If I found something out, great, if I came face to face with your tormentor...Let's just say...it wouldn't be entirely lawful." she gives a look of serious honesty to Lantana.  "I would give my life for you without a second thought.  If only to let you punish them yourself.  I think we would get the most leads there to be entirely honest."

"It depends on the mages, their magic, and what they specialize in, really.  I'm sure we could find something or someone though.  Ulysesn...well, if you want to go with him that's fine too.  He and I don't really get along, so I would avoid going that route myself, but as long as you came back safe...I guess I could make an exception for you." She gives a longing look, "In any case a simple map and teleport spell or about an hour or two to race and we could make it to any of these places.  I'm significantly faster than any mount that you could find, only teleport is faster than me.  You aren't stuck with any of these single decisions.  If one of the three comes to a blockade, we can go somewhere else."

Yuki then looks around the pair, then gives a mischievous expression, "Y'know what else I'm planning on doing back over there?  _Ninjas._. I had started trying to make a dojo for ninja and monks like myself.  They'll focus on being bodygaurds or getting information.  If you wanted to we could set it up together and have them keep an eye and ear out for us while we do other things." her words are whispers as not to allow others around them hear, but afterwards she stands there, watching for Lantana's actions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stops dancing and sets a gentle hand on the side of Lantana's face, and the other on the woman's hip, "You don't have to worry about me.  If I found something out, great, if I came face to face with your tormentor...Let's just say...it wouldn't be entirely lawful." she gives a look of serious honesty to Lantana.  "I would give my life for you without a second thought.  If only to let you punish them yourself.  I think we would get the most leads there to be entirely honest."
> 
> "It depends on the mages, their magic, and what they specialize in, really.  I'm sure we could find something or someone though.  Ulysesn...well, if you want to go with him that's fine too.  He and I don't really get along, so I would avoid going that route myself, but as long as you came back safe...I guess I could make an exception for you." She gives a longing look, "In any case a simple map and teleport spell or about an hour or two to race and we could make it to any of these places.  I'm significantly faster than any mount that you could find, only teleport is faster than me.  You aren't stuck with any of these single decisions.  If one of the three comes to a blockade, we can go somewhere else."


"While Yuki is right she rushes things, you should take time to gather yourself before you do something like that Lantanna. Going with someone would be better for you I believe and would likely effect your judgement...
Nissa can teleport any of us anywhere we'd want, so getting around isn't much an issue far as funding goes. As can Drell and Hayao. I'd keep that in mind."
Ulysesn walks over to Tassara and establishes a telepathic link with her help


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2015)

Tassara is right there at the party, serving food and wine. She seems in awfully good mood tonight. 

"Uhm, what is it Uly?" she blinks surprised that he wants to establish the telepathic link. She drops Kaylee's link and replaces it with Uly.
-Drell
-Hayao
-Yuki
-Uly

-Hey, what do you need?-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> -Hey, what do you need?-


Ulysesn talks into the one way connection to Tassara
-I need you to stay in connection with me keep me up to date on everyone, if Lantanna decides to come with me I'll be trying to heal her further. Her wounds are of the mind and soul now. I'm heading to Ylati to search for a cleric, yet there may be other things there to aid.-


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn talks into the one way connection to Tassara
> -I need you to stay in connection with me keep me up to date on everyone, if Lantanna decides to come with me I'll be trying to heal her further. Her wounds are of the mind and soul now. I'm heading to Ylati to search for a cleric, yet there may be other things there to aid.-



-Alright. I can ask Rylen and the others to look into further information-

-I'll let you know if anything happens-


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 8, 2015)

Rin for the most part joins in with Rylen and his group to play music, throwing her biwa into the mix there merrily. She seems happy to finally unwind and play music with others as she begins. Many of the Order samurai are enjoying the dance and ability to let loose for a bit, their normal stoic masks melting away, if only for a night. Dancing being among the usual skills of the noble class where they're from, many are enjoying themselves all the more.

Hayao has been peckish with his food for most of the night, but after a couple of plates, he finishes and then moves over to wear Tassara is serving food, offering his hand. "Can you take a brief break from serving food and dance for a time?"


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2015)

Duncan's blast from the past!

"Fuckin sleet! Fuckin Wind. What the fuck type of weather is this?!" Duncan stood weilding a rapier and waving his hand about whilst also attempting to recall the words to the spell. 

He darted forward attempting to hit his opponent with the frostbite spell and managed to lay his hand on the shoulder of the blonde haired, straight A student, Sir brown nosing ass kisser, but the spell didn't work; mosty due to Duncan swearing between the words in the spell.

Duncan got a sword slash to his leg as he swung wildly with the rapier and missed. 16 years old and his skills were that of a 14 year olds. In fact he was facing a 14 year old.

"Mr McAllistar, how many times do I have to repeat myself you arsewipe. You jab with the rapier. It requires finesse not flailing around like some demon possessed hag."

"Sir, I....it doesn't feel right in my hands....I need somethin wt a bit more heft to it."

"Listen up you idiot donkey, your father paid good money to get you into this school and we will make you into the finest magus there is. To do that you must be able to use this rapier and cast magic at the same time."

"Fuckin call me donkey one more time you fat faced prick and I'll show ye where I think this rapier should go."

The teacher, Mr Ratcliff had always had an agenda with Duncan; partly due to his lack of talent but mostly because he was a young boy and he liked beating the shit out of young boys. Most would learn their lesson and keep their mouth shut but Duncan was never the type to back down.

"Excellent, well I shall certainly not call you a donkey but I shall treat you like one. To the cart, we shall drop some supplies to the village."

"Fuck..." Duncan spat and went to the cart filled with supplies. He and another poor hapless sod were to pull the cart 10 miles with Mr Ratsarse at the helm, whipping the holy hell out of their backs. Of course Duncan would yell out obscenties at the teacher so the other lad would be spared. Naturally though they never saw it like that. 

The lashings were always pretty rough but going bare back in the wintery Tocs weather up one of the countless hills made it worse.  After 2 and a half hours of torture they reached the town of Inverburgh and dropped off whatever the hell they were dropping off. Duncan didn't care, the people here were as bad as everyone else. Pretending to have class and dignity when they would look at a pair of shivering, bleeding young boys and think nothing of it. He was not a fucking donkey. He was a man and one that would fucking reform this entire world. 

He wasn't to know it then, but that little visit had shaped him tremendously. A couple of adventureres were in town and they were going through the wares, though not seeing anything useful except a few potions and an Inn. One was shrouded in darkness, heavily cloaked and looking at them gave you a strange sensation. Duncan looked at the figure and what stared back was a beautiful face - of course then Duncan noticed the bulges from the chest region and the grace with which she carried herself. 

Duncan nodded appreciately.. "See? Now that's a fucking badas there. Not some arsewipe with a rapier."

Duncan got a couple of lashings for that but it didn't phase him due to the melodious laugh that filled the air. There was a look from her and a nod, and suddenly the pair of adventurers disappeared.

"Now that's what I'm talkin about - full of mystery and ...."

He suddenly had a hard time remembering what he was excited about. Even Mr Ratcliff wondered exactly why he was beating Duncan and stopped. It was like they had forgotten the last 5 minutes. But for Duncan he could recall bits and pieces, as if the woman had wanted him to remember.

Still the journey back was going to be fun; more of the same only with more supplies to bring back to the castle - however to his surprise Mr Ratcliff decided to let the kids ride in the cart as he hired a horse. It was all very bizarre but throughout the journey he had a glazed look in his eye and said nothing.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao has been peckish with his food for most of the night, but after a couple of plates, he finishes and then moves over to wear Tassara is serving food, offering his hand. "Can you take a brief break from serving food and dance for a time?"




Tassara offers Hayao a warm smile that seems to bloom. "Yes, I would love to" she tenderly places her hand over his. 

"Lead away" 



Rylen and Anja look at each other and nod. 













_I understand that I can not beg again
But nothing stops
I live just for you
Just give me a kiss that lasts until death
As a vice that hurts
I want to look into your eyes

And when you approach me
It speeds up my heart
You give me fever
I become fire and consume myself

Just give me a kiss that lasts until death
as a vice that hurts
I want to look into your eyes

Moon
Do not abandon me again
I tend to recover
In your cradle

Silence
The earth opens
And the seas rise
To the beat of the volcano.

And when you approach me
It speeds up my hearth
You give me fever
I become fire and consume myself

Give me just a kiss to take me to death
 as a vice that hurts
I want to look into your eyes

Moon
Do not leave me more
I tend to recover
in your cradle

Silence
The earth opens
And the seas rise
To the beat of the volcano._​


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Max_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Laughs and wine.

Rage and sand.

Fire from the sky.

_IT WAS YOUR DAMN FAULT_

A pendant lying on a pile of treasure.

_I guess... I let you down_

Running through the tall grass. 

Reaching. Reaching.

_...we still have work to do..._

Max woke up with a small gasp.

She looked around half expecting one of the figures to be also there with them. She could feel now a new raw power coursing through her body. She is still a little shaken up for what she seemed to have seen.

"I guess... it went well" she half smiled and also inspected herself to see if there was any physical changes she could tell. "Do I look...different?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 8, 2015)

Hayao takes the hand between slender fingers and seems thoughtful for a moment. He flows easily into the steps, taking a strong lead as he studies the cleric. His touch was poised, careful ginger, dancing practiced, but not any quicker than they needed to be. His steps were catered to hers. The moon elf closes his eyes as he begins to take in the song, silent appreciation. And by its conclusion his eyes are open, and he seems about to say something. 

But then gives pause.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2015)

Lantana dances quietly for a while contemplating things.  When the song ends she speaks quietly, "okay."  Her voice is soft and hesitant, "if you're going to stay and investigate things I'll stay with you.  It may be dangerous and I couldn't bear someone getting hurt on my account, not if I weren't at least willing to face the same risk."

Curtsying slightly she adds, "I should speak with Ulysesn, I know he was hoping I would come with him as well.  Depending on what he uncovers I still might have to for a time."  She turns to run off to help Ulysesn with the fireworks.

"I think for a time I had better stay at the city," she begins slowly.  "Yuki is going to be looking around for information about the man I mentioned before.  I," she pauses then begins again.  "I have a feeling it will be bad if I'm not here, something in my gut.  We should only be a quick message away if you find something that you need us for, need me for."



soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




"No," he pauses looking more closely and shakes his head.  "It's odd, but I suppose far less so than your friend's condition.  It seems perhaps I know less than I thought, maybe I should mothball my research."  He chuckles politely to himself, "not that I'll be able to afford to continue it for long anyway.  Not much interest in such things right now, too many more direct issues."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2015)

> "I think for a time I had better stay at the city," she begins slowly. "Yuki is going to be looking around for information about the man I mentioned before. I," she pauses then begins again. "I have a feeling it will be bad if I'm not here, something in my gut. We should only be a quick message away if you find something that you need us for, need me for."


Ulysesn looks at Yuki for a moment
"You're probably right, just make sure Yuki doesn't hurt herself and don't rush yourself, you don't know who that person is even once you find out Lantanna. Vengeance isn't rushed..."
Ulysesn hands Lantanna a sparking lighter
"I was hoping to help you discover yourself in Ylati, but if that's what you want it's okay with me. We can do that later if you don't get hurt... Please be careful."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Max_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Monte_ 



"Are you crazy! That was amazing. It worked! I mean, it wasn't what I was expecting to see but the deal went really well... as far as deals are concerned" she jokes nervously. "I would like to know more about this. Really" she reassures hims. "It was not one... Charlie, whatever he was, took many forms. Parts of a whole... but I was seeing them as a separate entity. Something I could understand"

"What other thing would be direct issues? What do you mean by that?"







Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao takes the hand between slender fingers and seems thoughtful for a moment. He flows easily into the steps, taking a strong lead as he studies the cleric. His touch was poised, careful ginger, dancing practiced, but not any quicker than they needed to be. His steps were catered to hers. The moon elf closes his eyes as he begins to take in the song, silent appreciation. And by its conclusion his eyes are open, and he seems about to say something.
> 
> But then gives pause.



Tassara deeply enjoys the dance, letting Hayao lead. 

When Rylen and Anja's song finishes she waits for a moment for Hayao. She doesn't seem bothered by the pause. She simply smiles warmly and places her hand over his cheek, singing softly...

 ((This song is blocked on youtube *worldwide*. Please, hear it before it is too late  It's from the upcoming Ghibli movie When Marnie Was There, ft Priscilla Ahn... if anyone is interested.  ))

_
Free
You are free
Open up your heart and you will see
Love 
You are loved
Never forget that you're enough

When you're feeling all alone
Without a friend to call your own
Just remember who you are
And know you're a star

Time
There is time
To find out who you are 
way down inside.
Good you are good
Even if you are misunderstood

There's another one like you 
never knowing what to do
Just remember who you are
And know you're a star
You're a star

You're a star
(There will be some times when you're afraid)
You're a star
(There will be some times when you are brave)

Free
You are free
Open up your heart and you will see

When you're feeling all alone
Without a friend to call your own
Just remember who you are
And know *you're a star*_​


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Yuki for a moment
> "You're probably right, just make sure Yuki doesn't hurt herself and don't rush yourself, you don't know who that person is even once you find out Lantanna. Vengeance isn't rushed..."
> Ulysesn hands Lantanna a sparking lighter
> "I was hoping to help you discover yourself in Ylati, but if that's what you want it's okay with me. We can do that later if you don't get hurt... Please be careful."


Lantana nods and lights the first firework, "I will try.  I'd like to think I always am, but it happened once.  I have some tricks for running away if things get too bad.  We can always come back when we have a better understanding of what's going on."



soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: _Monte_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




Monte looks at Max curiously, "you must have heard rumors of mages being killed yes?  The academy in Ylati is closed, their country is in shambles.  Dnalgne is nearing civil war, Naisrep and Eomr are tightening their borders.  Not exactly a great time to be looking for a sponsor, most of the people with means are either in hiding, dead, or not wanting to attract attention to themselves."

"As to my work, magic has to be predictable in order to be useful.  And clearly there are more factors at play here than expected.  It needs more research and study in order to get to a point where it's useful for masses."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Max nods to the man. "Maybe you are right. In any case... If you are looking for a safe place to stay... you should ask Tassara to see if you can go to the base. They just set up a nice place and they are trying to help those in need. Besides I'm sure that if Drell manages to get his academy tower back in shape you could move there as soon as things calm down" she musses. "If you don't  mind all the crazy stuff happening when we are close, that is"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana nods and lights the first firework, "I will try.  I'd like to think I always am, but it happened once.  I have some tricks for running away if things get too bad.  We can always come back when we have a better understanding of what's going on."


Ulysesn lights the second one right after her
"At least you get to see all these fireworks. Lets light them all!"
((ready to move on))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 9, 2015)

Hayao closes his eyes, expression calmed as he takes a moment to appreciate the attention. He leans forward far enough to whisper something just under his breath, but his lips don't move, and instead he offers the thought directly.


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



-Can you do me a favor for as long as...we are to be like this? Please, never go somewhere I lack the power or ability to follow. Whether or that is physically, mentally, spiritually, or otherwise. That is all I need, Tassara.-


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 9, 2015)

Yuki grins as she watches Lantana and Ulysesn lighting the fireworks, giving a slight glance to Tassara and Hayao.  Another to Zozaria and his whores.  She runs over to Rylen and the others, "Let's kick it up again."













*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah nah honey, I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got somebody at home

It’s been a long night here, and a long night there
And these long long legs are damn near everywhere
(hold up now)
You look good, I will not lie
But if you ask where I’m staying tonight
I gotta be like oh baby, no baby, you got me all wrong baby
My baby’s already got all of my love

So nah nah Honey, I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got somebody at home, and if I stay I might not leave alone
No, honey, I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got to bid you adieu
To another I will stay true
(oo oo I will stay true)
(who who I will stay true)

Now better men, than me have failed
Drinking from that unholy grail
(Now check it out)
I’ve got her, and she got me
And you’ve got that ass, but I kindly gotta be like
Oh baby, no baby, you got me all wrong baby
My baby’s already got all of my love

So nah nah Honey, I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got somebody at home, and if I stay I might not leave alone
No, honey, I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got to bid you adieu
To another I will stay true
(oo oo I will stay true)
(who who I will stay true)

Oh, I’m sure ya, sure ya will make somebody’s night
But oh, I assure ya assure ya, it sure as hells not mine

Oh No, honey, I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got somebody at home
And if I stay I might not leave alone
No honey I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got to bid you adieu
To another I will stay true

No, no, honey, I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got somebody at home
And if I stay I might not leave alone
No honey I’m good
I could have another but I probably should not
I’ve got to bid you adieu
To another I will stay true
True ooo, ooo



Everytime she says 'I’ve got somebody at home' or 'My baby' she gestures to Lantana, giving the biggest grin she can manage.  She bows widely, afterward then heads off to go train.

Perform sing-
Roll(1d20)+1:
20,+1
Total:21


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao closes his eyes, expression calmed as he takes a moment to appreciate the attention. He leans forward far enough to whisper something just under his breath, but his lips don't move, and instead he offers the thought directly.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tassara_
> ...



She gently rests her head on his shoulder. 

_"I'll try... for as long as I can" _ she whispers with honesty and a serene smile. 

Rylen plays and sings along with Yuki.


(( Ready to move on))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2015)

((In the interest of moving on I'm going to keep this fairly simple))

Lantana and Ulysesn set off the fireworks they bought earlier while the former blushes awkwardly to Yuki's singing.  Surprisingly the party is good times and success and isn't interrupted by demons bent on conquest of the mortal planes.

Monte hesitantly accepts Max and Kaylee's proposals to set up at their base, perhaps pending the outcome at Drell's academy.  He'll need financing if he's really going to make any progress with his work though.

In the morning people can ready themselves to take off.  This is my understanding, speak now if this is incorrect:

Ulysesn and Nissa will be traveling to find a powerful cleric of Raconteur and hopefully work on raising Makenna (presumably traveling by teleport to Ylati?).

Yuki and Lantana will be returning to [city I forget the name of by the base] to work on Yuki's ninja academy and possibly search for clues about Lantana's history.

Tassara, Hayao, and Max(?) will be headed to Naisrep to look for Hayao's young lord (presumably by teleport?).

Drell, Kaylee, Duncan, Rin, Annie will be headed to Drell's academy to see what's going on there (presumably by teleport?).

Zozaria and Troyce are going to go back to the base to spend some time with whores and Troyce's mother.

Ironwall will be upgrading, back at the base?

Any changes or people I'm missing?  If you have things to do before taking off now would be a good time to bring them up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((In the interest of moving on I'm going to keep this fairly simple))
> 
> Lantana and Ulysesn set off the fireworks they bought earlier while the former blushes awkwardly to Yuki's singing.  Surprisingly the party is good times and success and isn't interrupted by demons bent on conquest of the mortal planes.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn meditates for his spells

*Spoiler*: __ 




level 1
Mistsight
Resist Energy
Heightened Awareness
Entangle
level 2
Primal instinct 
Wind Wall
Mire of Stone and Earth



Ulysesn then buys a map to help guide them better.
He casts Primal instinct for a +4 to ini for 24 hours
"Best of luck Lantanna. Come on Nissa, lets head to Elliesram, Ylati. Lets teleport there."
Ulysesn points out the location to Nissa.
"Hopefully it doesn't mess up..."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2015)

The next day Max is waiting outside of Tassara's room, leaning back against the door.  Tassara seems gladly surprised to see her.

"Im sorry, I missed most of the party and I didn't want to interrupt" Max apologizes. 

"Don't worry Max. As long as you are ok.... Are you ok?" the cleric inquires as she checks her from head to toe. "Did Charlie said anything to you?"

"Heh. Well, he certainly said something" she jokes "I'm stronger now. I'll be able to help you more"

"Hn. I see there's more... of you" Tassara raises an eyebrow noticing... something about her. Much more THERE. "Did you have to make a deal, I suppose?"

"Nothing too bad" the girl shrugs trying not to give it much importance. "You might see and hear Charlie a lot more"

Tassara says nothing, still considering the girl. "Did you do your nails?" she blinks surprised.

"What?"  she hadn't realized her nails were longer.

"Your nails, they look..." she held the girl's hands. "Mmm..."

"Ah, I guess something changed after all" she laughs nerviously. "The don't look bad, do they?"

"No, I guess not" Tassara sighs. "Alright, I'm going to help Hayao find his Lord. Are you coming with us?"

"YES!"

Tassara will find Hayao and use a better map + commune hat again to pin point the boys location further. 

She will bring Kathy this time around.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 8)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Ear Piercing Scream (2)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4)
-Shield (4)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (4)
-Haste (4)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (5)
-Vitriolic Mist

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 6)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (4 3)
-Cloudkill (4)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level (5)
-Disintegrate (2)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I




Drell wakes early, prepares her spells and extracts, then gathers all those who want to come to the Academy and *Teleports* them to the front gates. She casts *Detect Magic* and observes the defenses.

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+17:
7,+17
Total:24

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+54:
5,+54
Total:59


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 10, 2015)

Yuki woke up early as per usual, doing her stretches and excitedly waiting for Lantana to wake and prepare.  She drags Lantana away by the hand, "C'mon, I got a couple things I want to do before we leave." sighing defeatedly, she decides to buy a used wand, one with few charges.

Buys a telepathic link with Lantana- 12500
Teleport wand, 13 charge- 11000

Afterward, they teleport to the city.


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2015)

"Wow ..." Annie says after arriving at the academy. "Think we could just, ya know, push open the door knob?"


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2015)

The day before

Duncan decides to buy a set of the strongest drinks/drugs he can lay his hands on (however much that would be)

Morning after teleporting
Duncan yawns and scratches his head. 

"Well, I can't imagine this'll be very interestin' bunch of geeks readin books and shit. I know - I had te go through somethin like this at Magus school. Fuckin learnin magic is such a pain in the arse."

"Still I got somethin te pass the time.Might wait till tonight though. I'll at least be somewhat respectful and no be a drunken idiot when too many eyes are watchin me. Ye know - fer Drell's sake."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2015)

((This update will be brief, apologies.  It's been a busy day.

A note on my schedule, I'm traveling for work Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday, I'll have my computer (probably) but I don't know how much time I'll have to post.  Could be a lot more than normal or a lot less.))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn/Nissa_ 




Ulysesn, Nissa, and Fluffykins teleport off to Ellisram in Ylati.  They arrive in the city without mishap.

The arcitecture in Ellisram is far different from that of Dnalgne or Eomr, the city is very open and free flowing.  It's filled with parks, wonderful architecture, and generally seems a work of art unto itself.  There are a number of temples to Raconteur in the city, the largest of which is in the Northeast quadrent near the edge of the city, a small campus of several buildings housing different dedications to the arts (assuming you're headed there, if you have other plans the city's open and inviting).





*Spoiler*: _Yuki/Lantana_ 




After buying a telepathic link and wand the pair teleport off...  Only to arrive across town.  A second attempt brings them back where they were going.  The city seems as Yuki remembers it (Lantana has only the vaguest memories of being there).





*Spoiler*: _Hayao/Tassara/Max_ 




Tassara's additional questions further narrow down to a small areas in the foothills near the mountains.  There's nothing on their maps there that they're familiar with, the nearest village is probably half a day's ride towards the river.

The area indicated they could probably search in a day, assuming there's some sort of structure to find.  The area is probably littered with caves, it could take years to search them all if he's in one of those.





*Spoiler*: _Drell/Annie/Duncan/Kaylee/Rin_ 




Drell's teleport with the others goes off uneventfully and they arrive outside the academy.  The structure itself is much as Drell remembers it with no particular sign of any intrusion since he left.

Oddly (?) there are some tents set up in the area and a little bit of commotion, though probably far less than when the academy was open.

((@Duncan I'm sure you can get enough stuff to get you proper messed up for a long time for 100gp))





*Spoiler*: _Ironwall/Troyce/Zozaria_ 




Head back to the base on foot, it'll be approximately 3 days to get back.  Ironwall plans to start his upgrade once they get back, which will take another 3-4 days.

Troyce/Zozaria if you're still actually active by all means feel free to join one of the other groups.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 






> The arcitecture in Ellisram is far different from that of Dnalgne or Eomr, the city is very open and free flowing. It's filled with parks, wonderful architecture, and generally seems a work of art unto itself. There are a number of temples to Raconteur in the city, the largest of which is in the Northeast quadrent near the edge of the city, a small campus of several buildings housing different dedications to the arts (assuming you're headed there, if you have other plans the city's open and inviting).


"Good, nothing went wrong as expected. Nissa, I'll need you to keep to yourself here and stick to me, neither of us are familiar with this area yet."
Ulysesn looks at the biggest building Northeast
"Lets start there, it looks like our best bet and place to start out."
Ulysesn will go to that temple with Nissa and ask the nearest cleric of it
"Hello this is a temple of Loremaster right? I'm here to see about reviving someone."


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2015)

Tassara folds the map back in to her bag. "Well, we have the most likely area we could find him in. We could start going to the closest town and investigate there if they know anything about the boy first. Later I could scout around transformed into a bird, that would be faster I guess"

"What do you think?" she turns to Hayao.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2015)

Drell casts *Detect Magic* and observes the defenses.

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+17:
7,+17
Total:24

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+54:
5,+54
Total:59

After doing so, she'll approach the people gathered around the tents. 

"Haramel is dead. His Tower is closed to the world. Tell me, why do you remain here when there is nothing for you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The temple grounds are moderately busy with people milling around between the structures.  At Ulysesn's approach a waifish effeminate man dressed in silk garb approaches and bows with a flourish.  "These grounds give worship to the Eternal Bard, yes."  He sobers somewhat at the request but continues, "we would be happy to talk with you about your loss, and see if we can help you with it."



Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts *Detect Magic* and observes the defenses.
> 
> *Perception*
> Roll(1d20)+17:
> ...



The entire structure is patterned with magic, shifting as Drell watches it just fast enough that it's hard to get any solid specifics out of it.  It draws magic from a number of sources, abjuration, transmutation, and conjuration most highly.  It seems to resemble some sort of lock, though the changing patterns makes it almost alive in a way.

Most of the people at the camp are milling around doing normal chores, they quickly direct you to the head of the camp.  In one of the larger tents a man pours over documents at a table, he has dark, wild hair and a somewhat predatory aura about him.  Drell recognizes the man as Vincent though he doesn't seem to recognize Drell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The temple grounds are moderately busy with people milling around between the structures.  At Ulysesn's approach a waifish effeminate man dressed in silk garb approaches and bows with a flourish.  "These grounds give worship to the Eternal Bard, yes."  He sobers somewhat at the request but continues, "we would be happy to talk with you about your loss, and see if we can help you with it."


Ulysesn seems to ignore the phrasing of the man's statement of help somewhat, he isn't here to mourn after all
"Help? Well that's more than the Valiant offered I suppose.
I need a True Resurrection spell for it to work. I'll speak of my story if one of you here is capable of it for it's a long one. Can one of you do so?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn seems to ignore the phrasing of the man's statement of help somewhat, he isn't here to mourn after all
> "Help? Well that's more than the Valiant offered I suppose.
> I need a True Resurrection spell for it to work. I'll speak of my story if one of you here is capable of it for it's a long one. Can one of you do so?"



The man seems saddened but is unperturbed.  "There are several of the brothers and sisters here that can perform the miracle you request.  But perhaps we should walk and talk first?  You'll find much appreciation for stories here, even ones that are sad.  Why not discuss it with me?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 11, 2015)

Troyce will _try_ to follow up with the N7 folks; see how their whole thing is going, glovescan/analyze more devices, shoot the breeze with their hooded rogue, etc. Maybe even help.

If that's not an option, then he'll just be at the base, doing more research into firearm augmentation based on his unnatural knowledge.

((Let me know what rolls (if any?) are needed for whatever happens))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The entire structure is patterned with magic, shifting as Drell watches it just fast enough that it's hard to get any solid specifics out of it.  It draws magic from a number of sources, abjuration, transmutation, and conjuration most highly.  It seems to resemble some sort of lock, though the changing patterns makes it almost alive in a way.
> 
> Most of the people at the camp are milling around doing normal chores, they quickly direct you to the head of the camp.  In one of the larger tents a man pours over documents at a table, he has dark, wild hair and a somewhat predatory aura about him.  Drell recognizes the man as Vincent though he doesn't seem to recognize Drell.



"Vincent?" Drell asks, obviously surprised. "What are you doing here? I thought for sure..." she trails off as she realizes that there's no way he'd recognize her, shoots a pointed glare at Duncan, and tweaks the "settings" on her disguise person ioun stone to appear again as her original, male form. 

"I thought for sure you'd be halfway across the world by now, lobbing fireballs at unfortunate soldiers," he finishes. "Rin, Kaylee, Annie, Duncan, I'd like you to meet Vincent, an old classmate of mine. Vincent, I'd like you to meet...well, I suppose you heard their names just now, didn't you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man seems saddened but is unperturbed.  "There are several of the brothers and sisters here that can perform the miracle you request.  But perhaps we should walk and talk first?  You'll find much appreciation for stories here, even ones that are sad.  Why not discuss it with me?"


Ulysesn glances at Nissa for a moment.
"All right, but I did say it was long even if I sum it up. I'll let you have a word now and then..."
Ulysesn pulls the decanter of water out of the handy bag and drinks from it for a moment offers it to Nissa and fluffykins, then puts it away.
"It started in a town called Etiawhtaes that is located in Dnalgne.
I stopped a bar fight that involved a group of people searching for Malcabeth, least that's what I think they wanted at the time. We met a monk of epic calibure who said we needed water from the Well of Dreams, so we headed to a cave that led into the well's water directly. I nearly had my throat slit by a bandit in my sleep while the others went ahead to check on something. My reflexes barely saved me and I was cornered."
Ulysesn rubs his neck a bit.
"The others ended fighting giant flys attracted by the corpse pile the bandits had made from other travelers which is why they checked. They aided us and helped us defeat the bandits. For some reason we let them live, we stripped them naked despite what they did and set them lose. I'll only hope the wilds ate them and did justice."
A slightly sour look is on his face.
"After that we nursed our wounds, rested, then entered a cave full of beings made of mold, of very little intelligence. They used the dead as bodies. We tried peace, but eventually we set them off and fought them. Surprisingly, they were fairly strong for what they were and we had to fight the mold spores we set off beforehand and after. After that we came upon a makeshift barricade. We met a trog, still exhausted from the mold people it nearly killed us all, but a strong adventurer named Raven who was with us became angry and defeated it without anyone including the trog dying. I talked to the trog in draconian with it's body tied and it's mouth shut for a long time. It ended up breaking down eventually and gave in. My words were many for it and it'd prefer death I think."
Ulysesn chuckles.
"Again we spared another enemy who tried to slay us, one that would rather eat us than look at us even. We met two gnomes while resting with the trog still in ropes? At least I think it was a gnome and a crazy dwarf who thought he was a gnome. We talked, they moved on ahead I think, I'm not sure I forget where they went. After resting we moved on with the trog for him to complete his ritual that involved the same water for some reason. As we entered a waterfall of water healed all our wounds near instantly. We met a crystal man, we asked him many questions. Eventually the trog became angry with him and I accidentally set the trog off by implying his brothers might have been wrong. He took it rather badly... We killed the trog in the place that healed your wounds even as you fought. It was much easier. Then... well this part is rather silly."
Ulysesn blushes.
"We attached the rope to a large solid golden bowl that was supposed to bring the water back and forth to try to bring it back to be fixed I think and everything kinda went black. I awoke in water that awakened me to my many past lives and the bowl was fixed. We filled up on the water, brought it back to the monk and were told we should probably prepare in town before he brings us to Malcabeth."
Ulysesn stops and takes a deep breath 
"So, sound plausible so far for you storyteller? 
Because this is the least absurd part I think."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce will _try_ to follow up with the N7 folks; see how their whole thing is going, glovescan/analyze more devices, shoot the breeze with their hooded rogue, etc. Maybe even help.
> 
> If that's not an option, then he'll just be at the base, doing more research into firearm augmentation based on his unnatural knowledge.
> 
> ((Let me know what rolls (if any?) are needed for whatever happens))



Yeah, Troyce can go help the N7 folk if he wants.  I'd suggest bringing Ironwall to help with fabrication and that sort of stuff (since Ironwall is free anyway).  Ironwall will be unavailable for his upgrades for a few days but that's not a big deal.

If you want to RP stuff out that's fine, if you'd prefer to just do a few dice rolls and see what you can come up with while the other groups work you can do that too.



Nicodemus said:


> "Vincent?" Drell asks, obviously surprised. "What are you doing here? I thought for sure..." she trails off as she realizes that there's no way he'd recognize her, shoots a pointed glare at Duncan, and tweaks the "settings" on her disguise person ioun stone to appear again as her original, male form.
> 
> "I thought for sure you'd be halfway across the world by now, lobbing fireballs at unfortunate soldiers," he finishes. "Rin, Kaylee, Annie, Duncan, I'd like you to meet Vincent, an old classmate of mine. Vincent, I'd like you to meet...well, I suppose you heard their names just now, didn't you?"



Vincent does a double take as Drell changes then cracks a smile quickly developing into a full blown laugh, "Drell?  This is your solution?  Hah, I would _not_ have guessed that.  Well, more power to you I guess, you were always the most devoted of us."  He rises from his seat and nods politely to each in turn.  "A pleasure to meet you.  I'm sure Drell's told you all about me but we were classmates not long ago.  I left to see what the I could do in the king's service, until that all went to shit.  More recently I've been freelance, though once the divinations started producing results I returned here to see what I could do."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn glances at Nissa for a moment.
> "All right, but I did say it was long even if I sum it up. I'll let you have a word now and then..."
> Ulysesn pulls the decanter of water out of the handy bag and drinks from it for a moment offers it to Nissa and fluffykins, then puts it away.
> "It started in a town called Etiawhtaes that is located in Dnalgne.
> ...



The man listens politely as Ulysesn talks, "a good start.  An adventurer then?  Such is the stuff of many epic plays."  His attitude is prompting, though clearly allowing Ulysesn to progress at his own pace.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2015)

"Aye - nice te meet ye. So is there a secret te puttin up with Drell or does it just take years of practice?" Duncan asks.

"So eh...I probably wasn't payin attention - what's goin on here? Training outside in camps?" Duncan asks scratching his head.


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2015)

"Nice meeting ya," Annie says. "So I am guessing you've tried cracking this lock. Any results, yet?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, Troyce can go help the N7 folk if he wants.  I'd suggest bringing Ironwall to help with fabrication and that sort of stuff (since Ironwall is free anyway).  Ironwall will be unavailable for his upgrades for a few days but that's not a big deal.
> 
> If you want to RP stuff out that's fine, if you'd prefer to just do a few dice rolls and see what you can come up with while the other groups work you can do that too.



((Well I certainly don't want to do post-by-post engine calibration, or whatever. But for talking to the people, I guess I could use some specifics, at least initially.

And yeah, Ironwall can come on the days he's available))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 12, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Aye - nice te meet ye. So is there a secret te puttin up with Drell or does it just take years of practice?" Duncan asks.
> 
> "So eh...I probably wasn't payin attention - what's goin on here? Training outside in camps?" Duncan asks scratching his head.



"Drell?"  The man gives a grin, "he can be a bit focused at times, yeah, but he has his moments as well.  Why I remember a time we were practicing itching charms when," he pauses to glance at Drell then shifts.  "Er, perhaps another time.  As to the camp, I'm here to claim my legacy of course, same as Drell.  Just a matter of figuring out how."



Muk said:


> "Nice meeting ya," Annie says. "So I am guessing you've tried cracking this lock. Any results, yet?"


He smiles cautiously, obviously more guarded about this subject, "not yet, no.  But I'm sure it's just a matter of finding the right trick."



Crossbow said:


> ((Well I certainly don't want to do post-by-post engine calibration, or whatever. But for talking to the people, I guess I could use some specifics, at least initially.
> 
> And yeah, Ironwall can come on the days he's available))



((Let's see....))

Troyce arranges to be picked up with Ironwall the day after the tournament finishes.  He rides in an amazing flying machine large enough for perhaps a dozen people.  He vaguely recognizes devices on it that alter how gravity affects it to allow it to glide smoothly through the air and to provide surprisingly rapid thrust.

After a few minutes they arrive at the site of the much larger space vessel's crash.  Even at a glance the exterior of the ship has taken severe damage, the metal plating ruptured in a number of places, some quite large, and even the framework warped.  Even without knowledge of conventional shipbuilding it's easy to see the ship isn't seaworthy.

Most of the debris have been cleared but little seems to have been done from a repair standpoint.

They allow Troyce surprisingly free reign on the ship.  The electronics seem to be generally in good condition, though apparently they use a different power source than the ship's main engine.  By far the biggest problem is that the core that powers the ship's flight apparently vaporized shortly before the ship crashed.  Without that (or a suitable replacement) they're grounded.

The inhabitants mill around mostly doing various minor repairs or other tasks to keep themselves busy.  Liara and Tali work with "computers" running various tasks.  Garrus and the two Krogan work at making repairs to some of the structure using whatever materials they can salvage.  The others are currently playing cards and generally lounging around one of the larger areas on the ship.

Ironwall spends the first few hours exploring the ship as well, he'll plan on shutting down for his own upgrades at about sundown if you need him for something before then (because reasons).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man listens politely as Ulysesn talks, "a good start.  An adventurer then?  Such is the stuff of many epic plays."  His attitude is prompting, though clearly allowing Ulysesn to progress at his own pace.


"An adventurer? I don't know if I'd call myself that anymore...
Where was I? Ah yes the town."
Ulysesn clears his throat
"We fought several orcs on the way back to Etiawhtaes and picked up a Elf who was of an order of dead samurai who is still with us and is reviving his clan now. Once at Etiawhtaes we split ways to prepare, eventually the druid who was in our party encountered a rather cruel gnome. I also met the man, we found out he was... "
Ulysesn looks saddened and addresses Nissa
"Nissa, can you tell the man what happened at this part? You are important for this one."


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2015)

(( I guess that Hayao, Tassara and Max will go then. Hayao wanted to get a horse first before teleporting to the closest town indicated by the map. Tassara will take Kathy with her too. ))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Drell?"  The man gives a grin, "he can be a bit focused at times, yeah, but he has his moments as well.  Why I remember a time we were practicing itching charms when," he pauses to glance at Drell then shifts.  "Er, perhaps another time.  As to the camp, I'm here to claim my legacy of course, same as Drell.  Just a matter of figuring out how."



"Yes, perhaps it would be best to abstain from embarrassing stories," Drell says with a small smile. "I'd hate to have to bring up the the time when the Clerics of the Valiant visited."



WorkingMoogle said:


> He smiles cautiously, obviously more guarded about this subject, "not yet, no.  But I'm sure it's just a matter of finding the right trick."



"Knowing Haramel, it could be anything," Drell murmurs. "But I'll leave you to your work. Don't worry, when I inherit the Academy, I'll make sure there's a place for you. I have a...colleague currently being resurrected whose destructive capabilities would amaze you."

He leads the party away from Vincent's tent, back towards the gate itself, and assumes his female form again. "There's a variety of different magics here, shifting, altering themselves...like Vincent said, it's all about finding the correct trick. If any of you have any ideas, I would love to hear them."

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+54:
17,+54
Total:71

The defenses are changing, so maybe the "key" needs to be changing just as much? Is there any way Drell can create something that will adapt to alterations in the barriers?


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2015)

"Eh...is there a pattern to the change?" Duncan asks. 

"An alternate entrance maybe?"


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2015)

Annie's gonna try it the old fashion way and walk up to the barrier and try her luck and push pass it.


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Troyce arranges to be picked up with Ironwall the day after the tournament finishes.  He rides in an amazing flying machine large enough for perhaps a dozen people.  He vaguely recognizes devices on it that alter how gravity affects it to allow it to glide smoothly through the air and to provide surprisingly rapid thrust.
> 
> After a few minutes they arrive at the site of the much larger space vessel's crash.  Even at a glance the exterior of the ship has taken severe damage, the metal plating ruptured in a number of places, some quite large, and even the framework warped.  Even without knowledge of conventional shipbuilding it's easy to see the ship isn't seaworthy.
> 
> ...



To get a general feel for just what an "engine" is in this context and what it entails, Troyce will ask permission to see the smaller transport vessel's "engine" and use his gloves on it, assuming that it functions similarly but on a smaller scale.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2015)

Yuki drags Lantana to the warehouse she had paid rent on.  

"Okay, this is our base of operations!" Yuki exclaims, looking around the empty warehouse, "Need to get some training supplies...I can get those while we're out getting information.  Do you have any suggestions for how to recruit?" She grins widely, truly asking the woman for advice.

After, she goes and asks around about possible information on Lantana.

Diplomacy 
Roll(1d20)+10:
17,+10
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "An adventurer? I don't know if I'd call myself that anymore...
> Where was I? Ah yes the town."
> Ulysesn clears his throat
> "We fought several orcs on the way back to Etiawhtaes and picked up a Elf who was of an order of dead samurai who is still with us and is reviving his clan now. Once at Etiawhtaes we split ways to prepare, eventually the druid who was in our party encountered a rather cruel gnome. I also met the man, we found out he was... "
> ...



Nissa weaves the wondrous tale of her capture by the wicked gnome alchemist, the party's cunning rescue of the trapped pixies, the massive explosion that rocked the town, and Tassara's assistance healing the pixies that lived.  "Then I left to escort the pixies home, I didn't see any of them for a long time after that, months!"

The man continues listening thoughtfully, "a wild and heroic tale.  The unconventional figures make a compelling twist. that should capture attention."



soulnova said:


> (( I guess that Hayao, Tassara and Max will go then. Hayao wanted to get a horse first before teleporting to the closest town indicated by the map. Tassara will take Kathy with her too. ))



The trio teleport off appearing outside a small village.  The village itself is fairly quiet, a few people are out doing typical chores but by the look of it it's probably little more than a weekly trading post for shepherds in the area.



Nicodemus said:


> "Yes, perhaps it would be best to abstain from embarrassing stories," Drell says with a small smile. "I'd hate to have to bring up the the time when the Clerics of the Valiant visited."


Vincent busts a grin, "but that's a great story!  I wonder if they ever found their knickers?  Oh well, I suppose you're right."




Nicodemus said:


> "Knowing Haramel, it could be anything,"





Nicodemus said:


> Drell murmurs. "But I'll leave you to your work. Don't worry, when I inherit the Academy, I'll make sure there's a place for you. I have a...colleague currently being resurrected whose destructive capabilities would amaze you."


Vincent stiffens up and nods firmly, "a competition it is.  Don't expect me to go easy on you."  He softens slightly before continuing, "and I'm sure I can find a place for you and your friends in my academy as well.  Anyone that loves blowing stuff up probably would be right at home."

As Drell turns to leave he adds, "have you seen Tessara yet?  I do hope I didn't miss her reaction to your answer?"



Nicodemus said:


> He leads the party away from Vincent's tent, back towards the gate itself, and assumes his female form again. "There's a variety of different magics here, shifting, altering themselves...like Vincent said, it's all about finding the correct trick. If any of you have any ideas, I would love to hear them."
> 
> *Knowledge: Arcana*
> Roll(1d20)+54:
> ...



This is, at least theoretically, possible.  In all likelihood it's already attuned to something, whether that's a person, item, or even action there's no easy way to tell.  But tricking it should be possible.

Figuring out _how_ to trick it would be the challenge though.



Vergil said:


> "Eh...is there a pattern to the change?" Duncan asks.
> 
> "An alternate entrance maybe?"



There's particular pattern that Duncan can make out.  And there's nothing about the barrier that suggests an entrance at all.  Even if there's a secret passage in it would likely be blocked in the same fashion as the door.



Muk said:


> Annie's gonna try it the old fashion way and walk up to the barrier and try her luck and push pass it.



The door holds firmly.



Crossbow said:


> To get a general feel for just what an "engine" is in this context and what it entails, Troyce will ask permission to see the smaller transport vessel's "engine" and use his gloves on it, assuming that it functions similarly but on a smaller scale.



The smaller vessel is indeed powered by a similar engine.  It uses a strange material that certainly seems magical to negate the hold of gravity itself around the ship.  Though quite fast Troyce thinks it would take years to get to the stars in it though.

The pilot of the smaller craft notices Troyce's confusion.  "The Normandy's engine is much more powerful, the drive can fold space to get going faster than the speed of light.  Fast enough to get to the nearest Mass Relay at least, those connect the galaxy in a web, let you get from one side to the other in hours or days."

"Or was more powerful that is.  Core shattered in space and we haven't seen any sign of Eezo on this planet, which is a problem."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki drags Lantana to the warehouse she had paid rent on.
> 
> "Okay, this is our base of operations!" Yuki exclaims, looking around  the empty warehouse, "Need to get some training supplies...I can get  those while we're out getting information.  Do you have any suggestions  for how to recruit?" She grins widely, truly asking the woman for  advice.
> 
> ...



Lantana thinks on things a moment, "well, you'll want to take care.  It's not like you can just walk out in the street and ask some kids who wants to be a ninja.  Even if you find a few that are both interested and capable you'd probably attract far more attention from the wrong sorts.  Guards, nobles, perhaps even rival factions."

She considers things again before nodding, "I think what would be best would be to attract them to you.  Maybe as you gather things in the city leave a few subtle clues behind as a puzzle.  The ones clever enough to sort it out are the ones you'll want to focus on.  I wouldn't bring them here, not straight away, but set up a location and see who arrives.  If they seem like they have the right qualities and the right attitude then segue into training."

Asking around there's surprisingly little known about Lantana.  Some are familiar with her by reputation as a prostitute, though she wasn't affiliated with any of the brothels in the city so it's hard to track down concrete information.  The stories seem to suggest she was a street walker in the new town, probably a refuge from Dnalgne.  Unfortunately following up those leads is a dead end.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vincent stiffens up and nods firmly, "a competition it is.  Don't expect me to go easy on you."  He softens slightly before continuing, "and I'm sure I can find a place for you and your friends in my academy as well.  Anyone that loves blowing stuff up probably would be right at home."
> 
> As Drell turns to leave he adds, "have you seen Tessara yet?  I do hope I didn't miss her reaction to your answer?"



Drell's eyes widen. "Tessara's...here? Gods, I...no, I haven't seen her yet."



EvilMoogle said:


> This is, at least theoretically, possible.  In all likelihood it's already attuned to something, whether that's a person, item, or even action there's no easy way to tell.  But tricking it should be possible.
> 
> Figuring out _how_ to trick it would be the challenge though.



Drell considers this for a moment. "*Annie*, you're versed in arcane theory, yes? And *Duncan*...I suppose you must've some kind of schooling. This barrier is using Conuration, Abjuration, and Transmutation magics most heavily. If I had to guess, the brunt of the barrier is Abjuration, with Transmutation altering the specifics of the lock and Conjuration providing the necessary energy. It should be possible to create a key that attunes itself to the defenses...or perhaps disrupt whatever channels the barrier is pulling power through. Perhaps you two could look into that?"

"*Kaylee*, you speak to animals. Perhaps one of them has seen something, has some kind of insight we're missing. *Rin*, I'm not sure how much you know about this, but perhaps your experience with the magics surrounding your village could help us. Does anything here strike you as similar?"

She walks up to the door and studies it for a moment. "Vincent kept saying "my answer." And when the Academy closed, it promised to open to the worthy. Perhaps...it needs to see how much I've changed?" She strips herself of her disguise, revealing her lampad form, and reaches down into her reserves of wizardly, alchemical, and even proto-druidic energy. Placing her hand on the door, she pushes those mixtures of energies into the barrier, feeling how it reacts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa weaves the wondrous tale of her capture by the wicked gnome alchemist, the party's cunning rescue of the trapped pixies, the massive explosion that rocked the town, and Tassara's assistance healing the pixies that lived.  "Then I left to escort the pixies home, I didn't see any of them for a long time after that, months!"
> 
> The man continues listening thoughtfully, "a wild and heroic tale.  The unconventional figures make a compelling twist. that should capture attention."


Ulysesn nods
"Indeed, she has quite a flare for things. She makes a great friend, I never regret what happened that day there, but... things did happen."
Ulysesn begins where Nissa left off
"After we all woke up from the hangover in the morning at the inn we were at. We found out the gnome was taken in and tortured and that we should leave town. But before that could happen the town was barred in by guards by the Governor's order. Was he a Governor? I forget, he was a rather petty man...
Oh right, the town was barred by guards and we were discovered eventually, but they took other people as well. Everyone in the bar. Apparently they didn't know who did what still, I guess we did a good job in that regard to that point. They took all our weapons,spell components, just our flesh and clothes then threw us into a cell. The mayor was indeed torturing the gnome for near a day as he was next to our cell, quite out of it. They tried to grab the bartender first since he had something against the bartender, I couldn't let that happen so as soon as they opened the door... 

I charged forward and stole the sword from the guards hands barehanded, no one else really tried and the door was slammed in front of me before we could get out, but this kept the innocent man from being tortured for no reason and gave us a sword. The guards eventually left knowing they couldn't do anything at the moment. I got mad at the Paladin who is no longer with us, a girl, and ended up smashing the bench. It yielded nails, just what we needed to get out, but it wasn't how we got out. They missed Raven, a Raven that cleaved through all the guards alone like paper and released us. Not as bloody as we would have liked I'm sure a few died, at this point we had little choice but to push forward for if we didn't it was death. We made our way to the mayor's office hoping for some kind of reprieve, I ended up killing a guard... He wasn't in there, so the thief of the group helped himself to his safe which had... 20 platinum bars, still no idea why that many.
While that happened the cleric tried to talk sense into the governor that a conflict wasn't in anyone's best interest here. 

Didn't work, but the bartender helped start a riot. There had been a hidden anger that started up a rebellion, which is still going on at this moment, but we aren't a part of. All of us ran except for Raven who wanted at the mayor, but she tried trying to do it without using her greatsword. We tried talking sense into her but it didn't work. She died there I believe. As we ran the bartender told us to protect his daughter... The one I'm asking for this spell for, Makenna..."
Ulysesn seems to be waiting for a response


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> She walks up to the door and studies it for a moment. "Vincent kept saying "my answer." And when the Academy closed, it promised to open to the worthy. Perhaps...it needs to see how much I've changed?" She strips herself of her disguise, revealing her lampad form, and reaches down into her reserves of wizardly, alchemical, and even proto-druidic energy. Placing her hand on the door, she pushes those mixtures of energies into the barrier, feeling how it reacts.


There's no particular response to Drell's touch either, the door remains firm and immobile.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn nods
> "Indeed, she has quite a flare for things. She makes a great friend, I never regret what happened that day there, but... things did happen."
> Ulysesn begins where Nissa left off
> "After we all woke up from the hangover in the morning at the inn we were at. We found out the gnome was taken in and tortured and that we should leave town. But before that could happen the town was barred in by guards by the Governor's order. Was he a Governor? I forget, he was a rather petty man...
> ...




"Our play turns to tragedy," the man says nodding appreciatively.

Nissa growls, "it's not a play feathers-for-brains, she was our friend!"

"All of life is a great play scribed by the Eternal Bard as he witnesses it.  It is parts comedy, parts tragedy, even parts mundane but all of it is copied to paper in flowing prose."  He speaks calmly, almost serenely.  "While some parts are almost too bitter to bare the dark parts provide contrast that allow the colors to truly be appreciated.  Without sadness there can be no relief, and even joy would be a pale shadow of how we know it."

"So instead of trying to heal all the worlds pain we try to appreciate it knowing that the good times will come in turn.  If you would like to continue talking I would be happy to listen.  I could even set your story to paper, perhaps a play so that others might gain appreciation of your loss and thus give that loss deeper meaning?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Our play turns to tragedy," the man says nodding appreciatively.
> 
> Nissa growls, "it's not a play feathers-for-brains, she was our friend!"
> 
> ...


Ulysesn glances at Nissa before continuing to speak, he seems to have a soft look of approval of her
"I have died once, I have died many times in past lives, do you think I wouldn't know when a person's tale is over? 
She is dead, yet still lives. 
She didn't receive her true death, not the death that was of her purpose... if it was ever her purpose at all. 
I need more than a true resurrection spell to revive her, it's but one thing needed.
Besides... I haven't even started on the story, this was the beginning. 
The opening act, it only gets stranger. So if you'll allow me to continue?"


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2015)

ANNIE'S gonna try her roguish luck and see if she can't at least find a few mechanical hints to the closed door.
(if u could do the rolling. On my phone right now)


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2015)

Tassara will politely ask around if they have seen a young man fitting Hojo's (sp) description or anything related with spell casters passing by the town (assuming Hoyo would follow someone who could give him such instruction)


Diplomacy (gather information)
1d20+29
7+29 = 36

Max stays close with Kathy and Tassara on her normal form. She's been looking at her hands a lot, regarding her nails curiously.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn glances at Nissa before continuing to speak, he seems to have a soft look of approval of her
> "I have died once, I have died many times in past lives, do you think I wouldn't know when a person's tale is over?
> She is dead, yet still lives.
> She didn't receive her true death, not the death that was of her purpose... if it was ever her purpose at all.
> ...



The man nods politely, "please do, stories grow stronger in the telling and give meaning to those that play the roles."




Muk said:


> ANNIE'S gonna try her roguish luck and see if she can't at least find a few mechanical hints to the closed door.
> (if u could do the rolling. On my phone right now)



Mechanically it looks like a normal enough large door.  It doesn't even have a lock, though likely it could be barred from the inside.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> This is, at least theoretically, possible.  In all likelihood it's already attuned to something, whether that's a person, item, or even action there's no easy way to tell.  But tricking it should be possible.



So there's a way to tell, it's just not easy? How would we narrow that list of potential keys down?


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2015)

Duncan looks at the barrier

Spellcraft
1d20+22
13+22 = 35

"How long between the changes? Is there a way we can rig somethin together that would react to a certain barrier and trigger the negatin response? I'm certain ye've tried teleportin inside right? or even Blinking? What happened?"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2015)

Looking up at the academy, Kaylee begins to wander around the building.  Her eyes roam over the strange barrier.  She will look for any animals, preferably birds that she can talk to.  She will also look over her own memory.  While thinking about the past she will put her hand on the building to see if she can sense anything.

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+27:
10,+27
Total:37


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man nods politely, "please do, stories grow stronger in the telling and give meaning to those that play the roles."


Ulysesn continues
"I pledged to protect her along with the others... then...
We moved onto the monk Zakur, we were supposed to leave Makenna behind in his care, but... He had opened the portal were we needed to go to find Malcabeth. The realm of dreams. We were attacked by someone, something, that could fire bolts like nothing I've seen before. Zakur defended, but we later found out he died, but he did enough to have us all get through the portal including Makenna who had no choice. For someone who seemed so ordinary to be thrust into such a place...
Oh, I almost forgot a troublesome monk and paladin ended up joining us as well."
Ulysesn pauses to take a breath
"This plane gave physical dreams form, and we were there somehow. We arrived in a cabin in the woods surrounded by fog. We met a man who had become lost and trapped there for who knows how long, but I think he's still there. He disappeared at some point during the journey in the dream world, no doubt still lost. The mist he couldn't see was the only way to move and escape.
So he moved with us. To "Travel". The first place we went to... rather funny we just went through one recently. 

A tournament for magus, the plane effected our minds and gave us roles, over time this was less effective and the planes didn't try to impose roles on us as much. We all fought each other, I recall drawing The Donkey to a standstill, because he forgot I was half-elf and tried to cast slumber on me. Yet he still moved on. By the way, I had to fight with some blunt sword that shocked you. Not my usual crossbow, where my talent lies. Anyway the overall winner was the stupid paladin that won through brute force. Then the dreams shifted once resolved and we were back to the cabin in the woods. This repeats for every dream."
Ulysesn stops again
"I'll give you a moment to absorb that and commentate.
This part is long  and has many parts."
Ulysesn looks down at Nissa and smiles
"You missed this part, least you'll get to hear it now."


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The smaller vessel is indeed powered by a similar engine.  It uses a strange material that certainly seems magical to negate the hold of gravity itself around the ship.  Though quite fast Troyce thinks it would take years to get to the stars in it though.
> 
> The pilot of the smaller craft notices Troyce's confusion.  "The Normandy's engine is much more powerful, the drive can fold space to get going faster than the speed of light.  Fast enough to get to the nearest Mass Relay at least, those connect the galaxy in a web, let you get from one side to the other in hours or days."
> 
> "Or was more powerful that is.  Core shattered in space and we haven't seen any sign of Eezo on this planet, which is a problem."



"Ease-oh, huh..." Troyce strokes his chin briefly. "Do you guys have any of that with you? Like, even a small amount?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> So there's a way to tell, it's just not easy? How would we narrow that list of potential keys down?



There's basically two ways it could work.

The magic could be looking for something with a passive aura, in which case it would respond to an appropriate item/person/action.  If this is the case with sufficient time and materials for trials you could probably find some degree of reaction from the field to help narrow down what it's looking for (and could potentially forge a way to bypass it).

Alternately it could be looking for something active aura, that is a person or (more likely) item "keyed" to the barrier, in which case it would likely have a similar shifting aura in order to match the barrier and "unlock" it.  Recognizing a potential candidate would probably be pretty easy, telling for sure that it's the "right" key would take a lot of study (though you could make a few easy attempts "randomly" to see if it simply works).

In the latter case you could probably also generate a magical aura to work but it would be much harder given the essentially infinite number of "patterns" to work with.




Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the barrier
> 
> Spellcraft
> 1d20+22
> ...


It's erratic, some times parts change after mere fractions of a second, sometimes the changes last longer though nothing seems to be stable longer than a few seconds.

(You can try phasing or teleporting if you want, though it's rather unlikely a mage would go to this degree of trouble to defend his abode and leave those options open)



Kuno said:


> Looking up at the academy, Kaylee begins to wander around the building.  Her eyes roam over the strange barrier.  She will look for any animals, preferably birds that she can talk to.  She will also look over her own memory.  While thinking about the past she will put her hand on the building to see if she can sense anything.
> 
> Foggy Memories:
> Roll(1d20)+15:
> ...



The normal birds and wild animals native to the area are here as you'd expect.  They don't land on or approach the academy (and probably can't) but otherwise they don't act unusually toward it.

Kaylee doesn't have any specific memories of this structure or this magic (at least the latter is to recent for that).

The feels that the magic itself is much like a lock, one designed by an especially clever locksmith.  Such a clever man wouldn't likely leave an unsolvable puzzle behind though the group is clearly short on hints at the moment.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn continues
> "I pledged to protect her along with the others... then...
> We moved onto the monk Zakur, we were supposed to leave Makenna behind in his care, but... He had opened the portal were we needed to go to find Malcabeth. The realm of dreams. We were attacked by someone, something, that could fire bolts like nothing I've seen before. Zakur defended, but we later found out he died, but he did enough to have us all get through the portal including Makenna who had no choice. For someone who seemed so ordinary to be thrust into such a place...
> Oh, I almost forgot a troublesome monk and paladin ended up joining us as well."
> ...



Nissa lounges across Fluffykins' back listening to the story with rapt attention.

"A cabin in the mists, in a realm of dreams," the priest says nodding appreciatively.  "Quite nice imagery, and a mysterious figure in the dreams as well, perhaps he guides them?  Or is simply lost as well?"  He seems almost to be taking notes in his head prompting, "please continue, it is an interesting story."



Crossbow said:


> "Ease-oh, huh..." Troyce strokes his chin briefly. "Do you guys have any of that with you? Like, even a small amount?"



The pilot shugs slightly, "yeah, most of our things use it to some degree, Eezo's remarkably useful.  Even the weapons and omnitools use it, just a tiny amount though.  The engineers have already done the math though, even if you took everything offline and pooled all our reserves we wouldn't have enough to get the Normandy off the ground, not in any sort of spaceworthy fashion at least."


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pilot shugs slightly, "yeah, most of our things use it to some degree, Eezo's remarkably useful.  Even the weapons and omnitools use it, just a tiny amount though.  The engineers have already done the math though, even if you took everything offline and pooled all our reserves we wouldn't have enough to get the Normandy off the ground, not in any sort of spaceworthy fashion at least."



"Boy, you really are making no attempt to adapt your lingo here", Troyce mumbles aloud with a flat tone.

He'll ask if he can have a sample of the stuff so that he can ask Ironwall if replication is possible.

If he's given the sample he'll, you know, go ahead do that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "Boy, you really are making no attempt to adapt your lingo here", Troyce mumbles aloud with a flat tone.
> 
> He'll ask if he can have a sample of the stuff so that he can ask Ironwall if replication is possible.
> 
> If he's given the sample he'll, you know, go ahead do that.



Sure, they can dig up a tiny sample for him from something.

When he gives it to Ironwall, Ironwall promptly eats it.  After a moment the golem responds, "base structure unrecognized.  Heavily refined but apparently uniform in nature, raw material unknown.  This one is capable of fabrication of construction from raw materials however base supply is required for such an event."

"Specific technique unrecognized.  Initial analysis suggests with raw materials reproduction of craftsmanship is possible for this one."


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2015)

Annie's gonna cast Detect Magic and find a nice spot with a lot of barrier magic.

Then she'll cast Globe of Invulnerbility, lesser (abjuration), Steel Dance (transmutation) and Solid Fog (conjuration) on the same barrier and see if anything changes to the barrier.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2015)

Muk said:


> Annie's gonna cast Detect Magic and find a nice spot with a lot of barrier magic.
> 
> Then she'll cast Globe of Invulnerbility, lesser (abjuration), Steel Dance (transmutation) and Solid Fog (conjuration) on the same barrier and see if anything changes to the barrier.



There's no reaction to any of the spells.

(And /technically/ you need to concentrate to detect magic so you'd need to work with one of the other mages to see if anything changed.)


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's basically two ways it could work.
> 
> The magic could be looking for something with a passive aura, in which case it would respond to an appropriate item/person/action.  If this is the case with sufficient time and materials for trials you could probably find some degree of reaction from the field to help narrow down what it's looking for (and could potentially forge a way to bypass it).
> 
> ...



Drell watches as the others observe and try their own experiments, thinking to herself. "Our best bet is to hope that the key is active in some way. I think we should all turn our attention to finding objects that could be alternating magical frequencies, similar to the barrier." 

If the barrier is going to react to the key, it's got to have some way of recognizing the key, right? "Scanning" frequencies or something similar. If that's true, there would have to be some part of the barrier that stays the same, or at least repeats itself often, that's attuned to sensing and recognition. Is that a valid theory, and if so, would it be possible to isolate that section of the barrier and reverse engineer what it's looking for?

While she's pondering that, she'll stick her head back into Vincent's tent. "Vincent, earlier you mentioned my "answer"...if you're so surprised by mine, what was yours?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa lounges across Fluffykins' back listening to the story with rapt attention.
> 
> "A cabin in the mists, in a realm of dreams," the priest says nodding appreciatively.  "Quite nice imagery, and a mysterious figure in the dreams as well, perhaps he guides them?  Or is simply lost as well?"  He seems almost to be taking notes in his head prompting, "please continue, it is an interesting story."


"Oh yes, we rested near the cabin in the mists then moved onto the thief's dream... I must say it was painful to watch we were there quite longer than we should have been because of Troyce's hesitance in all this. The dream's goal was to use 3 people that likely represented aspects of Troyce, to obtain a cure for their mother. Like Troyce's sick mother.

Once we arrived we found out only he could interact with the puzzle along with the other 3 people, a small child, an older adolescent, and a young man. 
Troyce couldn't really figure out the puzzle, so I ended up solving it for him and he worked together with the other 3, we all had to convince, to finally obtain the cure. 

In-between all that The paladin, named Ricket tried to destroy the rotten arm the thief had been carrying around since the caves, you know from the corpse pile for no reason, the paladin said things like. "It must be purged!" or something like that. They ended up having a tug of war with the dead arm through a door. Then the paladin took our pure of heart cleric as a hostage. You see where I'm going with this right? He became a problem, but he still traveled with us.

I also helped trained Makenna to defend herself some and helped encourage her, since you know indecisive thief. I think a bunch of other pointless things happened, but that is what stood to mind.

Anyway the puzzle solved and the mother cured, Troyce still has half the cure I believe. The mother's disease didn't seem to actually exist, the dream one that is. So one could say it should be able to cure anything. We ended leaving the dream back to cabin once again, once there it was decided a leader was needed for how little there was done back in his dream along with the conflicts. 

We ended up nominating the Samurai we picked up from before and the gentle cleric Tassara. I talked to Makenna some, I asked her what she wanted to do once out of the place. Look for her father and a some work, resume a normal life. A sensible answer. After we rested without dream. You cannot have dream in the land of dreams, funny yes? Also our hunger wasn't its usual, it seemed to grow smaller and smaller as things went on. After the rest we were restored in vigor and moved on into the fog once again."
Ulysesn stops here and sighs
"You know, they STILL don't get along all that well even after getting two leaders.
I would wish to hear this cleric's advice there."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> If the barrier is going to react to the key, it's got to have some way of recognizing the key, right? "Scanning" frequencies or something similar. If that's true, there would have to be some part of the barrier that stays the same, or at least repeats itself often, that's attuned to sensing and recognition. Is that a valid theory, and if so, would it be possible to isolate that section of the barrier and reverse engineer what it's looking for?



You could certainly study it for a while to try and confirm that theory.  Though as devil's advocate it's possible that the "scanning" part of it simply changes to be in tune with whatever it's targeting.

Though to be fair magically it has to almost certainly have some pattern, magic can't both be "random" _and_ have a purpose.  Granted nothing says that pattern couldn't be linked to the movement of the stars and be years or longer.



Nicodemus said:


> While she's pondering that, she'll stick her head back into Vincent's tent. "Vincent, earlier you mentioned my "answer"...if you're so surprised by mine, what was yours?"



Vincent considers the request a moment before shrugging slightly, "oh, I've simply decided to ignore it.  It seems to me that prophecy is never really useful until after the fact.  By virtue of being the one that gets inside I'm sure whatever details are required will fall in place and people will just assume they misinterpreted things."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ...
> 
> Ulysesn stops here and sighs
> "You know, they STILL don't get along all that well even after getting two leaders.
> I would wish to hear this cleric's advice there."



The cleric considers things a while, "many of the classic tales don't delve into the motivations of the heroes.  The adventures themselves tend to be stories of desperate struggle, an epic force that threatens to tear the world asunder.  It's usually not worth the audiences time to talk about personal grudges, unless they're to set up future issues."

"Stories from the real world are more varied, the truth is finding common ground, all of the actors in our great world have some parts in common, though the differences are not always reconcilable.  Without knowing more I suppose I would say what brought you together and what keeps you together?  If either are still true, work from there."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The cleric considers things a while, "many of the classic tales don't delve into the motivations of the heroes.  The adventures themselves tend to be stories of desperate struggle, an epic force that threatens to tear the world asunder.  It's usually not worth the audiences time to talk about personal grudges, unless they're to set up future issues."
> 
> "Stories from the real world are more varied, the truth is finding common ground, all of the actors in our great world have some parts in common, though the differences are not always reconcilable.  Without knowing more I suppose I would say what brought you together and what keeps you together?  If either are still true, work from there."


"Perhaps..."
Ulysesn stops moving around
"Do you have a favorite place around here? This city is rather soothing compared to the chaos I have to deal with. I could use something nice to refresh me, once there I'll continue the story."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vincent considers the request a moment before shrugging slightly, "oh, I've simply decided to ignore it.  It seems to me that prophecy is never really useful until after the fact.  By virtue of being the one that gets inside I'm sure whatever details are required will fall in place and people will just assume they misinterpreted things."



Drell frowns. "Prophecy? All I remember is "to the worthy." Don't tell me there's more to it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Perhaps..."
> Ulysesn stops moving around
> "Do you have a favorite place around here? This city is rather soothing compared to the chaos I have to deal with. I could use something nice to refresh me, once there I'll continue the story."



The cleric considers the request a moment, "if you're looking for refreshment, I might suggest a cafe near the southern market.  They make a delightful shaved ice, though it's somewhat cold for it."  If agreeable the cleric will show Ulysesn the way.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell frowns. "Prophecy? All I remember is "to the worthy." Don't tell me there's more to it."



Vincent starts to say something then stops looking at Drell confused.  After a moment he begins again, "I'm afraid I don't know what sort of game you're playing at.  Surely you don't mean to suggest it's just coincidence that you arrived when you did, like you did?  Tessara and I both arrived within about a day, we were curious what was holding you up but less than a week and here you are, having taken such inventive steps."  He seems amused by the last but generally is a mixture of confusion and suspicion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The cleric considers the request a moment, "if you're looking for refreshment, I might suggest a cafe near the southern market.  They make a delightful shaved ice, though it's somewhat cold for it."  If agreeable the cleric will show Ulysesn the way.



"Shaved ice? I remember that recent trader that joined us from before offering that... Odd. I might not eat anything there, but I could use some cooling off, lead the way."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vincent starts to say something then stops looking at Drell confused.  After a moment he begins again, "I'm afraid I don't know what sort of game you're playing at.  Surely you don't mean to suggest it's just coincidence that you arrived when you did, like you did?  Tessara and I both arrived within about a day, we were curious what was holding you up but less than a week and here you are, having taken such inventive steps."  He seems amused by the last but generally is a mixture of confusion and suspicion.



"I've been...busy," Drell says, her voice getting more and more confused. "There was a fountain with past lives, the realm of dreams, the Orc encampment, the Dwarven city, the Vanishing Village and the mad wizard, the ogres, the arrest, the tournament...this," she gestures at herself, "wasn't even intentional, it was Duncan being an ass, I'm a gods-damned _fae_, I didn't even consider Divinations, why? Idiotic...never go into something like this without proper research, I was arrogant." She takes a deep breath. "This is the first I've heard of any prophecy," she says. "Seeing as we are in competition, I'd understand if you'd wish to withhold information, but I _will_ owe you a considerable number of favors if you would fill me in."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"How about..." The monk taps her chin, thinking for a moment before grinning at the redhead before her, "If you can write notes for me in common, that would be appreciated.  If not, I'll write it in elven or draconic or something." She laughs, "Let's go with..."


_The heart of a hero must be tested, solve these riddles and I may be bested.  For, in fact, if they are solved, all your problems may be resolved.  Your hints may be subtle, riddle-like pictures, or in fact be papers like this.  I wish you good luck, may the gods smile upon you for good fortune._

Eventually leading to an area with many trees while subtly hinting about the dojo.

_One final riddle for you to solve, you have been lead across the town, under, around and through.  The question to your problem?  What asks but never answers?  Answer this aloud and you will be rewarded._

"Well damn, I guess we can just keep an ear out Anna, do some more digging around when we can." She gently scratches her chin while she ruffles her feathers.

((I hope that worked well enough and I can write the whole thing with the trainees at the trees and stuff unless you have something pla ned.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 15, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara folds the map back in to her bag. "Well, we have the most likely area we could find him in. We could start going to the closest town and investigate there if they know anything about the boy first. Later I could scout around transformed into a bird, that would be faster I guess"
> 
> "What do you think?" she turns to Hayao.


He's saddling up the combat trained heavy horse he's purchased (300 gp) prior, looking to her and nodding silently. "Sounds appropriate," he says, then turns back to the saddling. Throughout training his katas and stances, and meditations, even while she'd made breakfast, Hayao had been almost entirely silent, even foregoing the small comments he'd give now and again when paying attention. He might've been especially anxious by now...


soulnova said:


> Tassara will politely ask around if they have seen a young man fitting Hojo's (sp) description or anything related with spell casters passing by the town (assuming Hojo would follow someone who could give him such instruction)
> 
> 
> Diplomacy (gather information)
> ...


Hayao assists how best he can by committing to facts from memory. Hojo's eating habits, sleeping habits, personal quirks, and so on and so forth could...maybe offer some clues. But he'd have to remember them to see that. He asks if they'd seen anyone with clothing resembling his own, or an accent similar. Middling height, a faint scar under his left eye, spectacles. Short, straight black hair. His daisho rests at his hip in his obi, and his tone is clipped; he speaks just as much as he needs, no more.


Nicodemus said:


> "Vincent?" Drell asks, obviously surprised. "What are you doing here? I thought for sure..." she trails off as she realizes that there's no way he'd recognize her, shoots a pointed glare at Duncan, and tweaks the "settings" on her disguise person ioun stone to appear again as her original, male form.
> 
> "I thought for sure you'd be halfway across the world by now, lobbing fireballs at unfortunate soldiers," he finishes. "Rin, Kaylee, Annie, Duncan, I'd like you to meet Vincent, an old classmate of mine. Vincent, I'd like you to meet...well, I suppose you heard their names just now, didn't you?"


Rin smiles politely and curtsies. She's currently moving through things blind, but listens where she can, and keeps to the back of the group. She seems hesitant to switch into her hybrid form, or else she'd probably be moving about with her eyesight at the moment. She cants her head a bit as she listens to Drell speak to Vincent, but doesn't have much to say regarding it.


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2015)

Additionally Tassara will also keep an eye out for any suspicious activity or behavior. 


Perception
1d20+27
11+27 = 38

Sense Motive
1d20+23
14+23 = 37

"Hayao, did Hojo left with his own horse? Would you be able to recognize it too?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Shaved ice? I remember that recent trader that joined us from before offering that... Odd. I might not eat anything there, but I could use some cooling off, lead the way."



The priest leads them to  a small cafe (almost too small) in the city.  It seems normal enough (almost too normal) and they serve sweetened shaved ice (almost too sweet) that's cool and refreshing (almost too refreshing).



Nicodemus said:


> "I've been...busy," Drell says, her voice getting more and more confused. "There was a fountain with past lives, the realm of dreams, the Orc encampment, the Dwarven city, the Vanishing Village and the mad wizard, the ogres, the arrest, the tournament...this," she gestures at herself, "wasn't even intentional, it was Duncan being an ass, I'm a gods-damned _fae_, I didn't even consider Divinations, why? Idiotic...never go into something like this without proper research, I was arrogant." She takes a deep breath. "This is the first I've heard of any prophecy," she says. "Seeing as we are in competition, I'd understand if you'd wish to withhold information, but I _will_ owe you a considerable number of favors if you would fill me in."



Vincent laughs slightly, a friendly ribbing.  "Drell making a misstep?  You must have been off your game lately.  I've been doing divination daily for some time.  They always came up blank though.  Wasn't until a couple of days ago that they started yielding results."

He coughs and clears his throat, "'_the path will open, she will rise up, take power in her hand, and the door will open._'  Doesn't matter how it's asked or what it's referred to it always is the same, how the old bat managed that I have no idea."

"So, 'she' I assumed," he gestures at Drell somewhat plaintively.  "I do hope I can be there when Tessara sees, coincidence or not."



Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((I have something planned initially, that will set the tone for things going forward... (/vague) ))

After a while a trio approaches.  Each appears to be in their mid teens, a girl and two boys.  They talk with one another as they approach, clearly familiar with one another.  The girl has somewhat demure body language, walking just slightly behind the other two, but her eyes are bright and she looks around with clarity.

The first of the boys walks closely with the girl, giving the suggestion that they're paired.  He has a slender build and dark complexion.  He grabs the last note and reads it carefully before reading it aloud to the others.

The last boy is larger, more athletic.  His gait is somewhat unrefined but he has obvious physical conditioning.  He seems to follow the other boy's lead in the discussion.

The trio discuss the last note quietly for a moment.  The girl perks up in the middle of it looking around but it's the slender boy that speaks first, "a shadow?"  The larger boy says something quietly, apparently berating and the trio squabble a moment.

Eventually the larger boy speaks, "an owl!  They're always saying, 'who, who' right?"

The girl's quiet for a moment while the boys poke at each other, eventually she too speaks up, "a question.  A question always asks and never answers, and in time they're echoed all though the town as well."

The trio continue looking at the paper discussing things amongst themselves for a while yet.




Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao assists how best he can by committing to facts from memory. Hojo's eating habits, sleeping habits, personal quirks, and so on and so forth could...maybe offer some clues. But he'd have to remember them to see that. He asks if they'd seen anyone with clothing resembling his own, or an accent similar. Middling height, a faint scar under his left eye, spectacles. Short, straight black hair. His daisho rests at his hip in his obi, and his tone is clipped; he speaks just as much as he needs, no more.





soulnova said:


> Additionally Tassara will also keep an eye out for any suspicious activity or behavior.
> 
> 
> Perception
> ...



The village doesn't have much activity and the people are fairly closed-mouthed, though you suspect it's more a matter of not generally getting much traffic than it is any particular antagonism.

No one seems to recall seeing anyone matching Hojo's description, though other than the occasional merchant they don't really see strangers in the area at all.

Nothing seems terribly out of sorts to Tassara, if she had to pick fault the village seems a little too well constructed for as small as it appears to be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The priest leads them to  a small cafe (almost too small) in the city.  It seems normal enough (almost too normal) and they serve sweetened shaved ice (almost too sweet) that's cool and refreshing (almost too refreshing).


Ulysesn addresses the owner of the cafe
"Do you know where you get this supplied from? "


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The village doesn't have much activity and the people are fairly closed-mouthed, though you suspect it's more a matter of not generally getting much traffic than it is any particular antagonism.
> 
> No one seems to recall seeing anyone matching Hojo's description, though other than the occasional merchant they don't really see strangers in the area at all.
> 
> Nothing seems terribly out of sorts to Tassara, if she had to pick fault the village seems a little too well constructed for as small as it appears to be.




Tassara will meet back with Hayao and Max/Kathy.

"No luck?"

"No. Not really" Tassara pats Kathy. "I guess it would be easier if we had something with his scent so Kathy could try to track him. We could start scouting the area and use a local map again tomorrow. I'll ask around if there are any ruins in the vicinity used by bandits or the like"

Unless Hayao wants to try something else, Tassara will ask around again for information on ruins or sites in the wilderness that could have be used by bandits, or if there is any particular place with a history with magic. She will then (privately) turn into an eagle or hawk (which ever is more appropriate for the zone) and fly around for a few hours before sunset. Druids can communicate normally with other animals of the same general grouping as her new form so she will try to speak with other raptor birds in the area. 



Diplomacy
1d20+29
14+29 = 43



(( I don't know if we can apply this but an eagle in flight can reputedly sight a rabbit two miles away. I should be able to cover some ground. ))

Perception
1d20+28
17+28 = 45

(( I made a montage of Tassara looking for Hojo ))








This time Max will stay with Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Additionally Tassara will also keep an eye out for any suspicious activity or behavior.
> 
> 
> Perception
> ...


"He had better have," is all he says on that matter. "I would."


EvilMoogle said:


> The village doesn't have much activity and the people are fairly closed-mouthed, though you suspect it's more a matter of not generally getting much traffic than it is any particular antagonism.
> 
> No one seems to recall seeing anyone matching Hojo's description, though other than the occasional merchant they don't really see strangers in the area at all.
> 
> Nothing seems terribly out of sorts to Tassara, if she had to pick fault the village seems a little too well constructed for as small as it appears to be.


Hayao moves about on his horse and begins to do a scan of the nearby countryside by horseback afterwards, though not very far. Perhaps a 1 mile radius?


soulnova said:


> Tassara will meet back with Hayao and Max/Kathy.
> 
> "No luck?"
> 
> ...


Hayao sits in the saddle of his horse, looking to the sky, considering something after he's done some scouring about the nearby hills for any sort of clues. He closes his eyes and sighs. "I never told you thank you," he says after a while of silence with Max, before Tassara's returned.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2015)

It takes Max a couple of seconds to register he's actually talking to her. "Oh, me? I guess... _You are welcome?_ but why for?" she pats Kathy's side as the black jaguar decides to move them to a shaded area to wait for Tassara.  Max gives her some water from her waterskin.



((forgot to add Wild Empathy for Tassara))

Wild Empathy
1d20+19
8+19 = 27

That should at least leave them on friendly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2015)

He sits calm and steady in the saddle, humming to himself quietly. It seems likely that he might not reply as...he was prone to do that at times, but then he smiles faintly, taking a deep breath as he opens his eyes again. "Your...assistance. The smaller things."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I have something planned initially, that will set the tone for things going forward... (/vague) ))
> 
> After a while a trio approaches.  Each appears to be in their mid teens, a girl and two boys.  They talk with one another as they approach, clearly familiar with one another.  The girl has somewhat demure body language, walking just slightly behind the other two, but her eyes are bright and she looks around with clarity.
> 
> ...



?A shadow, an owl and a question?? Yuki hops down from one of the trees in a black fox like form.  ?Lets see...You followed the clues throughout the city, you had to use the intelligence and wisdom from your life to get here and solve my riddles.  A shadow can answer, but cannot question.  Can I answer a question with another question?  Even an owl can question and answer.? The monk tilts her furry head, ?There is no answer to that riddle, just like the answers you gave me.  What is it that you want out of this?? she snarls, eyeing them all.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+30:
5,+30
Total:35

Sense Motive-
Roll(1d20)+18:
7,+18
Total:25


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He sits calm and steady in the saddle, humming to himself quietly. It seems likely that he might not reply as...he was prone to do that at times, but then he smiles faintly, taking a deep breath as he opens his eyes again. "Your...assistance. The smaller things."



"Ah, that" she giggles and stretches. "Well, things had been getting a lot more complicated lately. You guys needed a nudge. I was afraid it wouldn't turn out alright..." she glances at him from the corner of her eyes. 

"When you asked me what was going on with her... well, I promised I wouldn't tell. She didn't want to upset anyone, specially Yuki. "


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Ah, that" she giggles and stretches. "Well, things had been getting a lot more complicated lately. You guys needed a nudge. I was afraid it wouldn't turn out alright..." she glances at him from the corner of her eyes.
> 
> "When you asked me what was going on with her... well, I promised I wouldn't tell. She didn't want to upset anyone, specially Yuki. "



"She worries too much for her own good, and mostly about everyone but herself." Hayao says as he glances over at Max. "Admirable, though. Keeping that bottled up, endeavoring not to...upset, Yuki." Hayao shrugs. "It's not very long before that ends up happening one way or another. Volatility lends itself to such."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vincent laughs slightly, a friendly ribbing.  "Drell making a misstep?  You must have been off your game lately.  I've been doing divination daily for some time.  They always came up blank though.  Wasn't until a couple of days ago that they started yielding results."
> 
> He coughs and clears his throat, "'_the path will open, she will rise up, take power in her hand, and the door will open._'  Doesn't matter how it's asked or what it's referred to it always is the same, how the old bat managed that I have no idea."
> 
> "So, 'she' I assumed," he gestures at Drell somewhat plaintively.  "I do hope I can be there when Tessara sees, coincidence or not."



"Ah," Drell murmurs, mostly to herself. "Then it would seem the universe is having a bit of a laugh at my expense." She smiles slightly. "Nonetheless, thank you, Vincent. For a prophecy, it really is infuriatingly vague, but I suppose I shouldn't have expected anything less from Haramel."

She returns to the group and uses *Detect Magic* and a bit of searching to locate potential candidates for the key, which she'll gather together.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2015)

"That's what I told her!" she straightens on Kathy's mount. "All this time praising love and what not, but then having it right there and not wanting to say anything. Besides you... didn't seem too happy either. It was not fair for either of you"  she says sheepishly. The girl sighs and lies on the big cat's back. "And well... I hope Yuki finds what she wants. I don't know if Lantana would be it, but I guess is a start.... whether it is infatuation or not, but everyone deserves a chance to be happy"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2015)

Hayao actually chuckles, quietly. He stays silent again. Thoughtful. "Did you know that humans, elves, dwarves, and the like are the only animals that mate emotionally, or maintain a relationship with their parents after fully maturing?" He taps his fingers on the reigns. "Beasts don't mate for love. Nor haphazardly. Beasts mate for life." Hayao closes his eyes again. "Honestly? Forcing yourself repeatedly onto people is an interesting tactic in love. But not one I think is particularly effective. She isn't aware of what she wants. So she ends up simply...going after everything. It was the worst with Ulysesn and herself."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2015)

((Quote bug is showing it's ugly head again , guess we'll make due))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




The owner isn't around (or you'd have to ask around to find him), but one of the servers answers that they make all the food fresh on site, a cold plate makes the ice and they process fruits and nectars to make the flavoring.





*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




The trio are shocked with Yuki's appearance.  The girl in particular seems frozen on the spot and the larger boy seems struggling with the desire to flee glancing at the other two.  The smaller boy swallows and steps to the side slightly placing himself between Yuki and the girl and speaks with a slightly shaky voice, "we found the clues, well one of them.  They seemed interesting and, well, we didn't have anything better to do but figure out where they were leading.  Is this some sort of trick?"

The larger boy swallows and pushes forward, stepping beside the other boy, "yeah."  He doesn't seem to know what to say but the smaller boy seems comforted all the same.





*Spoiler*: _Drell, et all_ 




Drell doesn't find any sign of unusual magical auras on the people in the camp or in their group.  There is a village nearby that supplies the academy, it's more likely that someone would be found there, though it's also likely that Vincent has searched there.





*Spoiler*: _Hayao/Tassara_ 




Asking around there's the villagers don't know of any ruins in the area.  They're much more closed lipped around it.  Tassara gets the feeling that they're more closed lipped about this, she can tell they're defensive about something.

((I don't know if you want to push here or go scouting instead))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2015)

"Interesting, I might make note of this process to make some of our own."
Ulysesn turns to the cleric
"Sorry a great deal of things interest me. Give me a few moments to recall."
Ulysesn seems to be thinking

"Ah, that's right. The next place the fog took us to was the 573rd layer of the Abyss or at least the form of it. Strange right? Well aside from the Abyss there was a woman, Tiefling. Makenna saw the women who then screamed. As you can imagine we were weary of her. We talked to her, apparently this was her dream. She drifted in here from a bar after passing out, strange isn't it?  

Her name was Dee, perhaps she woke up in the bar when we were finished in her dream. Anyway she used something called a firearm to fight and I convinced her to join us thankfully. As she was the only one who could lead us where we needed to go. We ended up at a door, the paladin bashed at it alone while the group split to solve the puzzle... 

The fool of a magus loses his two eyes and regrows them later after messing with things he shouldn't have. If I recall Troyce gained some weird connection with Dee, to help solve the puzzle and open the door I wonder if he still has it. Maybe they'll find each other again and get married? We all end up going through the door after solving it and were met with Dee's sister. We learned it wasn't Dee's dream, but her fathers. Dee refused her offer and we killed her sister. We looted the bodies of they and Tassara picked up the cursed sword the evil sister used and we were back at the cabin in fog...."
Ulysesn stops there
"You know at the time it didn't seem much, but looking back at it now... Wow, I've done a lot in such a sort time."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 17, 2015)

((As long as they're linked telepathically, Hayao's fine with scouting the nearby area about this particular village while Tassara talks.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 17, 2015)

Yuki lets off an amused laugh, grinning in her fox form, "Kekekeke, What do you think?  This is no trick." She leans against the tree, "You see, I...am looking to recruit." she shrugs simply, looking between them.  "I won't bring harm you...unless you harm me.  And that's hard to do." she lets off another laugh, "I could teach you the ropes of combat, maybe more depending on your strengths." she crosses her arms and shrugs.  "You seem like intelligent children, creative at the least.  I would be honored if you three would be interested in becoming my students.  I wouldn't blame you if you had questions, if you have em, don't be afraid to ask."


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2015)

*before leaving*
-They seem defensive about something in the area- she tells Hayao telepathically.

Tassara will provide with Plant Growth for any farm fields and her usual Healing services for free to try to make them more open about helping them. Tassara will try to nudge things lightly, commenting the last thing they knew of the boy was that he was _wounded _and they hope find him to bring him home safe and sound.  He might have gotten himself in some kind of trouble. Who knows where he might have found shelter around these parts? ...Or who could have gotten to him first?

Diplomacy 
1d20+29
10+29 = 39


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Drell doesn't find any sign of unusual magical auras on the people in the camp or in their group.  There is a village nearby that supplies the academy, it's more likely that someone would be found there, though it's also likely that Vincent has searched there.



Lacking other options, Drell decides to try her luck at the village.


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2015)

Duncan follows with a view to grab a room at the Inn.

"I'll let ye deal with yer shit - let me know if ye need a hand. I'm gonna chill here for a bit" his mind on the 100gold worth of alcohol he had in his pack


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Interesting, I might make note of this process to make some of our own."
> Ulysesn turns to the cleric
> "Sorry a great deal of things interest me. Give me a few moments to recall."
> Ulysesn seems to be thinking
> ...



The cleric nods appreciatively while listening to the story.  "Tournaments, woods, cities, now the abyss?  Your story certainly would keep the scenery team busy."  He thinks for a moment as if taking notes, before continuing.  "As for your part, a ballad of a hero contains many colors.  The bards tend to focus on the epic battles or the inspiring speeches but the truth is no tapestry can truly be woven of a single color thread."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki lets off an amused laugh, grinning in her fox form, "Kekekeke, What do you think?  This is no trick." She leans against the tree, "You see, I...am looking to recruit." she shrugs simply, looking between them.  "I won't bring harm you...unless you harm me.  And that's hard to do." she lets off another laugh, "I could teach you the ropes of combat, maybe more depending on your strengths." she crosses her arms and shrugs.  "You seem like intelligent children, creative at the least.  I would be honored if you three would be interested in becoming my students.  I wouldn't blame you if you had questions, if you have em, don't be afraid to ask."



"Fighting?"  The girl blurts out, almost surprising herself.

The slender boy steps back, closer to the girl, defensively.  "We might not be worth apprenticeships, but I don't think we're exactly the mercenary type."  The larger boy coughs and the slender boy amends, "well, most of us aren't.  It just seemed like an interesting way to kill the afternoon, we didn't expect, well, I don't know what we expected."



soulnova said:


> *before leaving*
> -They seem defensive about something in the area- she tells Hayao telepathically.
> 
> Tassara will provide with Plant Growth for any farm fields and her usual Healing services for free to try to make them more open about helping them. Tassara will try to nudge things lightly, commenting the last thing they knew of the boy was that he was _wounded _and they hope find him to bring him home safe and sound.  He might have gotten himself in some kind of trouble. Who knows where he might have found shelter around these parts? ...Or who could have gotten to him first?
> ...



The people are appreciative of Tassara's efforts.  They're still rather closed lipped, but they urge her caution, they seem to be afraid of something in the hills by the desert.  The shepherds don't go in that area, and travelers that go that way don't tend to return.  She suspects they don't really know anything more than that.

Flying in that direction (because of course you will  ) for a few hours Tassara comes across a surprising site.  A small black tower nestled between the hills in such a way to be nearly hidden from the ground.  There's no sign of movement around the tower.



Nicodemus said:


> Lacking other options, Drell decides to try her luck at the village.



The village is somewhat on the larger side and much on the richer side for the term.  In the Academy's day it supplied many of the materials for the school and also served as a spot for getting away when the school allowed such things.

Drell recognizes the faces of a number of the people, at a glance it doesn't seem to have changed much.  There are a number of former students and instructors in the town as well.  Some might have been settled there after the school closed.

Scanning as he walks he doesn't see any sign of the magical auras that seem of note.



Vergil said:


> Duncan follows with a view to grab a room at the Inn.
> 
> "I'll let ye deal with yer shit - let me know if ye need a hand. I'm gonna chill here for a bit" his mind on the 100gold worth of alcohol he had in his pack



There are a few inns in the village, all are fairly crowded but there are still a few rooms available, Duncan has no problem acquiring one.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The people are appreciative of Tassara's efforts.  They're still rather closed lipped, but they urge her caution, they seem to be afraid of something in the hills by the desert.  The shepherds don't go in that area, and travelers that go that way don't tend to return.  She suspects they don't really know anything more than that.
> 
> Flying in that direction (because of course you will  ) for a few hours Tassara comes across a surprising site.  A small black tower nestled between the hills in such a way to be nearly hidden from the ground.  There's no sign of movement around the tower.



Are there any other birds flying in the vicinity of the tower? Are there any other animals about or are they actively avoiding the site? 

-Hayao, I might have found something in the direction the town's folk were avoiding. It's a black tower... it is almost hidden from sight from the ground. Its a few hours from the village-

Now that she has Transport Via plants. She will attempt to identify any plants or bushes they could use to jump directly here from the village or vice versa  if needed. She will keep her distance from the tower and if she doesn't see anything out of the ordinary, she will then head back to Hayao and Max.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Fighting?"  The girl blurts out, almost surprising herself.
> 
> The slender boy steps back, closer to the girl, defensively.  "We might not be worth apprenticeships, but I don't think we're exactly the mercenary type."  The larger boy coughs and the slender boy amends, "well, most of us aren't.  It just seemed like an interesting way to kill the afternoon, we didn't expect, well, I don't know what we expected."



Yuki taps the side of her muzzle, "Well, it isn't just combatants I am looking for.  What I'm looking for, is students to become bodyguards, escorts..." she lowers her voice, "Infiltration and espionage." she licks her mouth, "Whether you consider yourselves fighters or not, everyone has the ability.  Just need to have a little..._push._" The tail wags gently behind her.  "I'm not looking for mercenaries.  Mercs are assholes.  Nah, I want to keep things fun.  Life is too dark already." She shrugs.

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+10:
17,+10
Total:27


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2015)

Okay, maybe searching randomly and hoping isn't exactly a battleplan.

Drell returns to the barrier and studies it to test her earlier theory, that it might be possible to isolate something in the barrier that might narrow down what the key might be. If she needs books, she'll teleport back to the Dreamwalkers base and retrieve them, then return. But for now she's focusing on getting a better handle on the barrier itself, trying to identify any repeating characteristics, pattens, or anything else that might give insight into the answer to this riddle.


----------



## Vergil (May 18, 2015)

Duncan claps his hands and rubs them with a grin as he pulls out the various bottles.

"Right! Time te mix and match! See which concoction is the best fer gettin wasted. This'll take dedication and perseverance!"

He spends the night in his room drinking with a view to finding the best drink in the world!


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Now that she has Transport Via plants. She will attempt to identify any plants or bushes they could use to jump directly here from the village or vice versa  if needed. She will keep her distance from the tower and if she doesn't see anything out of the ordinary, she will then head back to Hayao and Max.



Vegetation's pretty sparse in the area due to how arid it is but there are occasional trees large enough to travel to, she shouldn't have a problem coming back.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki taps the side of her muzzle, "Well, it isn't just combatants I am looking for.  What I'm looking for, is students to become bodyguards, escorts..." she lowers her voice, "Infiltration and espionage." she licks her mouth, "Whether you consider yourselves fighters or not, everyone has the ability.  Just need to have a little..._push._" The tail wags gently behind her.  "I'm not looking for mercenaries.  Mercs are assholes.  Nah, I want to keep things fun.  Life is too dark already." She shrugs.



The trio glance at one another uncertain.  The girl especially looks like she might simply bolt at any second but after a moment the smaller of the boys speaks up, "well, it's not like we have anything else going on anyway.  Lets see what you have in mind."



Nicodemus said:


> Okay, maybe searching randomly and hoping isn't exactly a battleplan.
> 
> Drell returns to the barrier and studies it to test her earlier theory, that it might be possible to isolate something in the barrier that might narrow down what the key might be. If she needs books, she'll teleport back to the Dreamwalkers base and retrieve them, then return. But for now she's focusing on getting a better handle on the barrier itself, trying to identify any repeating characteristics, pattens, or anything else that might give insight into the answer to this riddle.



Drell certainly can, it'll take some time to study though, just FYI.



Vergil said:


> Duncan claps his hands and rubs them with a grin as he pulls out the various bottles.
> 
> "Right! Time te mix and match! See which concoction is the best fer gettin wasted. This'll take dedication and perseverance!"
> 
> He spends the night in his room drinking with a view to finding the best drink in the world!



(Is this a regular Duncan gets hammered day or were you wanting to start the thing we talked about earlier?)


----------



## Vergil (May 18, 2015)

(want to start the thing we were talking about earlier XD)


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vegetation's pretty sparse in the area due to how arid it is but there are occasional trees large enough to travel to, she shouldn't have a problem coming back.



Once Tassara has identified the tree, and seeing if there's any movement coming from the tower, she will head back with the others. 

If in the way back she finds other eagles, she will ask them about the tower. _What have you seen there? Is it dangerous? Humans live there? _


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 18, 2015)

Yuki takes a swift step, almost teleporting in her brisk speed to behind the kids, she places a hand on the girl, "Don't worry, I won't bite.  Besides, it looks like your tough little boyfriend would rip me apart anyway." She takes her hand off, stepping back, "So what's your names?  Do you have any strengths that we can work on?  Introduce yourselves."


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2015)

Annie's gonna help Drell with his studying of the Barrier. Since all her random tries didn't work out she'll go into the more structured method of breaking down the barrier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The cleric nods appreciatively while listening to the story.  "Tournaments, woods, cities, now the abyss?  Your story certainly would keep the scenery team busy."  He thinks for a moment as if taking notes, before continuing.  "As for your part, a ballad of a hero contains many colors.  The bards tend to focus on the epic battles or the inspiring speeches but the truth is no tapestry can truly be woven of a single color thread."



"Hmm this is true... Can you give me just a moment?"
-Tassara, can I get an update on everyone. Any difficulties?-


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2015)

*@ULYSESN*
-Hey, Uly. I haven't gotten word from Yuki or Drell so I assume they are alright. We are still looking for Hojo. There is a suspicious tower over here, we might have to check it out tomorrow morning-


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Drell certainly can, it'll take some time to study though, just FYI.



Drell will do it, coordinate with Annie/anyone else who wants to help to hopefully save some time. Her familiar will fly circles above the academy, watching for anyone approaching the barrier or anything unusual happening around town.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *@ULYSESN*
> -Hey, Uly. I haven't gotten word from Yuki or Drell so I assume they are alright. We are still looking for Hojo. There is a suspicious tower over here, we might have to check it out tomorrow morning-



-Alright, I'm just talking to a cleric and trying to convince them to help. I'm not sure he'll help yet though. I'll tell you if he does.-

"Hmm where was I last, after the abyss right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2015)

Vergil said:


> (want to start the thing we were talking about earlier XD)


((Okay...  Just checking  ))

A few drinks and a few other things and Duncan's happily enjoying the beginning of a proper buzz.  The Inn's pretty quiet being the middle of the day still and the lamplight in his room flickers causing the shadows to play across the walls.



soulnova said:


> Once Tassara has identified the tree, and seeing if there's any movement coming from the tower, she will head back with the others.
> 
> If in the way back she finds other eagles, she will ask them about the tower. _What have you seen there? Is it dangerous? Humans live there? _



((Oops, yeah, forgot about the bird request))

Birds seem to avoid the area too near the tower but otherwise they're around normally.  Approaching one to speak it replies "two legs walk twisted there.  Much blood soaks the stone but no meat worth eating, stay away and hunt elsewhere."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki takes a swift step, almost teleporting in her brisk speed to behind the kids, she places a hand on the girl, "Don't worry, I won't bite.  Besides, it looks like your tough little boyfriend would rip me apart anyway." She takes her hand off, stepping back, "So what's your names?  Do you have any strengths that we can work on?  Introduce yourselves."



The girl yelps at Yuki's sudden movement and the slender boy seems at a loss as well, this time the larger boy recovers first.  "Dawine Samsam.  Not much special, never new my dad, mom was indentured, took off years ago though.  Do some work at the warehouses when they've got work.  Never really had any talent or smarts."

"Walt Leefred," the more slender boy speaks.  "My dad was a jeweler's apprentice, was killed a few years ago when some thugs tried to rob the place.  He taught me a bit, even tried an apprenticeship myself but, well, wasn't the right fit for me.  I mostly drift around, find things when I need them, I travel light."

The girl hesitates the longest, finally getting a prompting nudge from Walt.  "Sherry Annis," her voice is quiet, almost mumbling.  "I still live with my mom and dad, help keep the house.  I've never really had talent to speak of with anything."



Muk said:


> Annie's gonna help Drell with his studying of the Barrier. Since all her random tries didn't work out she'll go into the more structured method of breaking down the barrier.





Nicodemus said:


> Drell will do it, coordinate with Annie/anyone else who wants to help to hopefully save some time. Her familiar will fly circles above the academy, watching for anyone approaching the barrier or anything unusual happening around town.



The pair study, the general area is quiet save for the occasional movement from Vincent's camp.  If there is a pattern it's vastly complex.  What is clear is the barrier draws massive energy from somewhere.

After a while of study a small group approaches from the village, led by a young elven woman.  Drell quickly recognizes her as Tessara, she looks over the fae with a clearly amused look on her face, "Drell?  Vincent said you finally arrived, I thought he seemed unusually jolly at the idea, almost insisted I come see you.  I'll admit I didn't expect this, though you were never one to give up I suppose."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> -Alright, I'm just talking to a cleric and trying to convince them to help. I'm not sure he'll help yet though. I'll tell you if he does.-
> 
> "Hmm where was I last, after the abyss right?"



"Yes, a pair of sibling tieflings I believe it was, and a cursed sword."  The cleric helpfully prompts.


----------



## Vergil (May 18, 2015)

"Fu...ckin assassins." Duncan says with a sloppy grimace, attempting to focus on the shadows, "Whatchya want? Hah...."

He draws his sword and searches the room

Perception (penalty?)

Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2015)

((Probably my last post for the night))



Vergil said:


> "Fu...ckin assassins." Duncan says with a sloppy grimace, attempting to focus on the shadows, "Whatchya want? Hah...."
> 
> He draws his sword and searches the room



The already shadowy room is plunged into near darkness with the draw of the enchanted sword.  Spinning around causes the room to spin more in his altered state and the room seems deeper, almost cavernous from what can be made out in the pinpricks of light.

A woman's voice greets him focusing in it Duncan can barely make out a shapely silhouette in the darkness, a woman apparently lounging somewhere.  "After all this time that's how you greet me?  That hardly seems right.  Do you want to try it again?"  The voice is smooth, almost seductive though there's a healthy touch of playfulness there as well, though it feels somewhat like a cat with a mouse.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2015)

"Eh? After all this time...?"

Duncan answers confused.

He tries to focus on the shadow and feels something familiar. "I know ye."

He looks at the silhouette, "I'd remember a body like that and a voice that sexy. Shit....this is the part that ye tell me that I've left ye with a litter of kids aye? Fucknuts. Well...uh...I'll take full responsibility! I'll..."

"No....yer....who are ye?" Duncan finally asks scratching his head.

(Is he still drunk or does he have full mental capacity?)


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Oops, yeah, forgot about the bird request))
> 
> Birds seem to avoid the area too near the tower but otherwise they're around normally.  Approaching one to speak it replies "two legs walk twisted there.  Much blood soaks the stone but no meat worth eating, stay away and hunt elsewhere."



Tassara heeds the warnings and decides to head back to Hayao and Max. 

She will tell them what she found and heard from the birds on the area. 

"We could try to head there tomorrow morning. I'll prepare some other spells then..."

((Sorry, but what time is it?? ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 19, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Eh? After all this time...?"
> 
> Duncan answers confused.
> 
> ...



(We'll go ahead and assume he has full mental capacity, I'll adjust reactions appropriately if needed )

"You should know me," she says with a hint of disappointment.  "We've certainly slept together enough."  She pauses and walks a few steps, keeping to the darkness out of sight.  She has a graceful, sauntering stride.  Her voice is an odd mix of coy amusement and subtle shades of anger, "but you don't even know my name.  Such a disappointment after so long you know."



soulnova said:


> ((Sorry, but what time is it?? ))



By the time Tassara gets back it will probably be late afternoon for her/Hayao.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pair study, the general area is quiet save for the occasional movement from Vincent's camp.  If there is a pattern it's vastly complex.  What is clear is the barrier draws massive energy from somewhere.
> 
> After a while of study a small group approaches from the village, led by a young elven woman.  Drell quickly recognizes her as Tessara, she looks over the fae with a clearly amused look on her face, "Drell?  Vincent said you finally arrived, I thought he seemed unusually jolly at the idea, almost insisted I come see you.  I'll admit I didn't expect this, though you were never one to give up I suppose."



"Tessara!" Drell says, pushing herself to her feet. "That's because Vincent, for all his good qualities, still has the mind of a young child in many respects...this," she gestures at herself, "was not intentional, by the way, but I suppose it ended up working in my favor, no? Have you come to try your luck with the barrier or just to say hello?"


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2015)

"We should start to check a place to stay for the night" Max looks around curiously "I'm almost sure there should be some sort of small inn around here. I'm really hungry too"


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2015)

"I know..." Duncan says with an air of regret.

"I feel like yer my best mate but I have no idea who ye are. Like, we've always been together and yet this is the first time we've spoken."

He breathes in and closes his eyes, the feeling is so familiar. It is one of security, excitement and knowing he can rely on her. His hand longed to touch her.

"....eh....this might sound really weird but...are...ye my ......penis?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 19, 2015)

Hayao's responses to her telepathically urge caution and are generally encouraging. In the meantime, he finds a stable in town to bring his horse, and searches for an inn, tying up room and board for the three of them by the time Tassara's finished up and headed back to join them. "We'll leave in the morning, then?" he asks as she returns, just getting to checking his steed's saddle in the stables.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2015)

Tassara will add enough gold to ensure a room big enough for them + Kathy. She doesn't expect the stables to cater to that particular type of animal. 

"Yes, first thing in the morning. We should prepare ourselves and get some rest. The way the birds talked about the place worries me. Humanoids seem to habit it and there seems to be blood in the stones... I'm guessing evil cultists? Necromancers?" she says with disgust. "But before we leave... I'll ask if Hojo is truly in that location."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Tessara!" Drell says, pushing herself to her feet. "That's because Vincent, for all his good qualities, still has the mind of a young child in many respects...this," she gestures at herself, "was not intentional, by the way, but I suppose it ended up working in my favor, no? Have you come to try your luck with the barrier or just to say hello?"



"Not intentional?  That," she pauses suppressing a giggle.  "Must be a story.  We should all get together at the inn, catch up with what everyone's been up to."

"I gave up studying it days ago," Tessara says becoming more serious.  "I don't know what Master Haramel had in mind but he clearly had some sort of plan.  I just need to figure it out."



Vergil said:


> "I know..." Duncan says with an air of regret.
> 
> "I feel like yer my best mate but I have no idea who ye are. Like, we've always been together and yet this is the first time we've spoken."
> 
> ...



"Penis?"  Her voice sounds amused.  "Really I don't think you know me that well at all," she pulls back, deeper into the shadows becoming harder to pick out her silhouette from the rest of the blackness.  "But I suppose you being here is a start."  Without warning she turns and bolts into the darkness, running away from Duncan.

"Part of the thrill is the chase, is it not?"  Her voice is surprisingly clear despite the increasing distance.  "If you can catch me you can keep me and maybe you'll eventually learn more.  If not, I suppose I wasn't ever yours to begin with."



soulnova said:


> Tassara will add enough gold to ensure a room big enough for them + Kathy. She doesn't expect the stables to cater to that particular type of animal.



There's a small Inn without many frills.  The sort usually expecting to cater to perhaps one merchant's group at a time.  They're awkward about the idea of a giant cat staying but nobody seems eager to make it a point of contention ( ).


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2015)

"I guess this will do nicely" Max takes their stuff to the room. 

Tassara thanks the inn keeper "Don't worry about her, she won't be any trouble. She's a big lovely kitten"
 The jaguar moves slowly into the room and goes to lie on her back showing her belly. "Just don't rub her belly too much" she giggles.


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2015)

Duncan sighs "Fuck, if Kaylee finds out I'm gonna chase a random sultry sounding voice into the darkness she's gonna kill me."

He smiles and chases after her, "I'm just playin around lass. I know what ye are and I'll be damned if I'm ever givin ye up. I may be a bit slow but I'm definitely no that stupid." As he moves he uses *Physical acceleration* to move faster.

"Ye know I knew ye were gonna be curvy. That's part of what I love about ye, that and ye can do a fuck load of damage. I suppose yer the reason I knew all those random spells; wardin weapon, greater magic weapon and so on. When Pericles disappeared or died or whatever, I had a feelin that I still wasn't on me own. I figured it was my sense of camaraderie with the party....but it was you wasn't it?"

He goes further into the darkness, activating *Heightened vision* to see better.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 20, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs "Fuck, if Kaylee finds out I'm gonna chase a random sultry sounding voice into the darkness she's gonna kill me."
> 
> He smiles and chases after her, "I'm just playin around lass. I know what ye are and I'll be damned if I'm ever givin ye up. I may be a bit slow but I'm definitely no that stupid." As he moves he uses *Physical acceleration* to move faster.
> 
> ...



Heightening his senses clears some of the darkness but there's still a lot of strange shadows, as if the world itself were half darkness.  It does help Duncan keep the shadowy woman in view.  She runs quickly though, bubbling laughter floating through the air as even his enhanced movements barely pace her.

"So you think you know me, do you?  But even after so long we haven't talked until now."  She stops suddenly and before Duncan knows it he's right next to her.  The woman is striking, though the pitch-black features is a touch unusual.  She gives Duncan an amused look.  "Is it that you hold me in so little regard?  Or do you simply like stumbling about in the dark?"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2015)

"Like ye said, the thrill is in the chase." Duncan smiles. 

"Ye know as well as I do that I could summon ye with that returnin crystal but I was havin fun. Figure this is the first time we've actually met - might be good te just hang out."

His tone gets a little serious, "But in all seriousness I would like te get te know ye better. As is courtesy I shall introduce myself." he clears his throat, "My name is Duncan McAllistar, I hail from Tocsland and I...have a badass beauty of a sword that'll fuck ye up if it's in my hand."

"And you my fair maiden? What should I call you?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Not intentional?  That," she pauses suppressing a giggle.  "Must be a story.  We should all get together at the inn, catch up with what everyone's been up to."
> 
> "I gave up studying it days ago," Tessara says becoming more serious.  "I don't know what Master Haramel had in mind but he clearly had some sort of plan.  I just need to figure it out."




"The inn would be...nice," Drell says, "Although if we spend too long there we might run ino the idiot responsible for my new body, which would be much less so. If you really want to catch up I would enjoy meeting you later, but I won't be able to rest easy until I put at least a few more hours into cracking this."

She'll return to studying if/when Tessara leaves, but head towards the inn around sunset (barring a breakthrough).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Yes, a pair of sibling tieflings I believe it was, and a cursed sword."  The cleric helpfully prompts.



"Ah right, we returned from the mist and rested near the cabin again. We were awoken by undead from the Abyss dressed like the people of Etiawhtaes. As if were were involved with them somehow. My reaction wasn't one of fear, we had just been to the Abyss itself after all and I don't hold Etiawhtaes on my conscience. The cleric's channeling didn't work on them, their movements didn't match up to the sounds. Makenna had run into the mist's alone out of fear. I chased after her alone soon after she entered."
Ulysesn clears his throat.
"When I entered the mist I found a monk temple filled with real monks in this land of dreams. I eventually found Makenna after going up the steps. I talked to her, it seems she hadn't seen us for 6 hours from her perspective, she had calmed down. It was another hour before we saw the party again. We trained with the monks within that time some to pass the time and wait for the others. Some small talk.

 Once they arrived we all talked to the monk's visitors were rare there and were taken to a Master Tung. Zakur was a monk of their order, that is when we found out he died. I asked him why we were there. 'You are here because there are things you wish to learn, and things you wish to teach.' that is what he said.  He presented us many doors. I'll go over the one I picked along with Makenna as I do not know what happened for everyone else.

Makenna picked the door to the Realm of Man to learn herself.
I picked the Realm of Dragon. I learned how to further my skills in the crossbow there, if my enemy moves at all I make him think twice.
Yuki also went into the Dragon realm with me, I do not think she learned anything there however, she chased an old man up a cliff.
We finished training and returned to the cabin with Makenna and rested again."


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2015)

Max will go and get some dinner in the inn's common area if there is one, then take some time before sleeping meditating, sitting cross legged on her bed.  

-Charlie? You have been mostly quiet today. I'll let you out tomorrow to look for this kid... I believe there will be trouble-

(( I have kept Charlie quiet for most of this time, and she hasn't summon him since their deal. She will do so tomorrow just before they leave. Does she feel like summoning him this time will be different from before? ))

Tassara would also like to have dinner and discuss their tactics for tomorrow. 


These are the spells she would like to prepare for tomorrow. She points out if Hojo is under some kind of mind affecting spell or geas, she might be able to help him with Break Enchantment or Remove Curse. 

There is a 6th level cleric spell open for suggestions on his part. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





:: SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water
-Enhanced Diplomacy
-Guidance


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Protection from Evil
Burning Disarm
Command
Entropic Shield*
Command
Obscuring Mist
Hydraulic push


lvl2
Resist Energy*
Resist Energy*
Silence
Silence
Hold Person
Hold Person
Hold Person
Zone of Truth
Effortless Armor*


Lvl 3
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Blindness/Deafness
Speak with Death
Searing Light 5d8
Searing Light 5d8
Dipsel Magic
Dispel Magic
-Remove Curse

Lvl 4
Spiritual Ally
Spiritual Ally
Spiritual Ally
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Sending

lvl 5
-Angelic Aspect*
-Greater Forbid Action (ATTACK)
-Greater Forbid Action (ATTACK)
-Wall of Stone
-Break Enchantment
-True Seeing 

lvl6
-????????????
-Word of Recall (Base)
-Blade Barrier
-*Heal*

:: SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction

1
Entangle
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider*
Speak with Animals
Obscuring Mist



2
Cat's Grace*
Bull's Strength*
Euphoric Cloud
Euphoric Cloud
Owl's Wisdom
Lesser Restoration
-bear's endurance*

3
Call Lightning
Mad Monkeys
Stone Shape
Stone Shape
Spike Growth
Spike Growth
Stone Shape

4
Flame Strike
Flame Strike
Scrying
-Volcanic Storm
-Flaming Sphere Greater 6d6


lvl 5
-Hungry Earth
-Call Lightning Storm
-Stoneskin
-Stoneskin

lvl 6 
-Wall of Stone
-Transport via plants
-Find the Path


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 22, 2015)

She nods to each in turn, "Well Dawine, Walt, and Sherry.  I think I can find a place for each of you." she licks her maw, "Dawine, you look as if you'd make a good bodyguard. While you two...would be better with...the other things." She shrugs, "The name you will know me as will be Master Nightrunner." her tail flicks gently behind her, "Adventurer, creature trained from the wilds.  Come with me, I will show you our Dojo."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2015)

After settling, Hayao prepares a table for them to discuss matters as she sees fit, ordering a meal from the inn's staff. He waits patiently as she goes about preparing her spells, drinking his beverage as he sits, reading over some scrolls in the meantime. He doesn't appear to be in any rush, though does take the time to make the setting look nice. Even if he was an adventurer, samurai were still nobles...in a way.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2015)

"Alright, so... what do you think about this last spell? "  Tassara asks him before they bring their meal. "Is there any other spell you have a preference on? One you are used for Rin to cast?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2015)

Hayao leans forward to inspect the list she indicates. "Wind Walk?" he says then, looking up at her. "So that I can travel quickly with you and Max when you're flying." He looks back to it, poking at his food a bit. "Rin usually casts spells on me without my asking. I'm not extremely well versed in spell theory to give an opinion either way, though it was an area of study. Divine spells aren't as familiar as arcane for me. What do you think? You probably know better than I do."


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2015)

Tassara taps the table thinking. "Yes, Windwalk would work" she nods, scribbling something on a little parchment with her list of prospect spells for the day. 

"Well, I'm more used to think on the needs of the party as a whole. It was more difficult during the arena fights because people requested certain spells so I had to accommodate them in advance. I had to make sure I still had at hand support and damage spells... A balance is difficult sometimes" Tassara explains.

"In any case, I do have Bull Strenght and Cat's grace. Those never hurt to have" she smiles at the maid when they bring their food. "Thank you"


"Hayao, have you thought on what to do if... he doesn't want to come?" she lets the question linger. "I could try to persuade him... talk to him"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2015)

He nods to the maid, mouthing a silent thank you as well, before turning back to Tassara, mulling over her question as he leans back. "Yes. It would have been good if Rin, or Drell, or even Annie had come along with us. But if he trusts that I am not lying, I will have to explain first hand what Drell is capable of, and how skilled she's become with her magics since I've come in contact with her. You're also a skilled spellcaster in your own way, as is Kaylee. Annie while...volatile, also. Rin knows her way around. In fact, I believe that a marriage between her and Hojo would be favorable for both Clans, in the long run." He looks down at the map of the area, and the black tower outlined. "I was also thinking that going with the cover of darkness might be a better option. My vision isn't impaired, and I can move furtively to a greater extent then. What do you think?"


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2015)

> "Rin knows her way around. In fact, I believe that a marriage between her and Hojo would be favorable for both Clans, in the long run."



Tassara chuckles slightly. "What makes you think he hasn't married already? Or he's also where he is because he's pursuing the attentions of someone else... Last thing I asked, he wasn't under someone's mind affecting spells and still, love can make you do foolish things"

"To go under the cover of darkness... I can use my Angelic Aspect spell and I would be able to see in the dark...but that would only last like 10 minutes. I can turn into some animal and still be able to cast... but I wont be able to fight directly"

"I'm not very good at stealth either" she looks down a little embarrassed "I guess it would be best if we go in with me as a small animal, and once we need to fight I can turn back into a human and help you out like that"

"Should Kathy come in with us?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara chuckles slightly. "What makes you think he hasn't married already? Or he's also where he is because he's pursuing the attentions of someone else... Last thing I asked, he wasn't under someone's mind affecting spells and still, love can make you do foolish things"
> 
> "To go under the cover of darkness... I can use my Angelic Aspect spell and I would be able to see in the dark...but that would only last like 10 minutes. I can turn into some animal and still be able to cast... but I wont be able to fight directly"
> 
> ...



He blinks, moving his spoon around in his stew, because what else do they have a little hole in the wall like this besides stew? He scowls a touch as he processes what Tassara's said, nodding. "...love?" he says carefully. "Well...perhaps. I...I suppose we'll just have to be patient and see." Though he sounds outwardly upset, there is a hint of hope in his tone as he says as much. "I think keeping you as a small animal might be best. Though, I plan to keep Swiftsure (his newly bought horse) here. It's at your discretion, though tactically I think it will be difficult to bring her." He looks towards the door. "...I'm sure we can arrange something during our trip for them to see after her. You're rather persuasive."


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2015)

"It is just a thought" Tassara reassures him "When we find him I'm sure you too will have a lot to catch up on" She drinks some of her beverage. "In fact... he has been in the road far longer than we have... after all, we lost some time in the Dream world"

"I understand the difficulties for bringing Kathy along. There might be places she cannot follow easily. I was wondering if there was a way some kind of magical collar that would allow me to make her smaller at my will. I could bring her around without much problem. I will ask Ironwall when we return" (( Moogle, could you help me out with this? ))

"So, I guess we agree. We will set out to the tower tomorrow after sunset. That would give us enough time to make the 8 questions..." she taps her mitre "... to confirm if he's indeed in that tower"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2015)

((Sorry about the unexpected delay here, RL is RL.  Will reply to what I can now, and other stuff at work, hopefully))



Vergil said:


> "Like ye said, the thrill is in the chase." Duncan smiles.
> 
> "Ye know as well as I do that I could summon ye with that returnin crystal but I was havin fun. Figure this is the first time we've actually met - might be good te just hang out."
> 
> ...



The woman cools quickly, "you think that I am some trifling plaything to come when you beckon?"  Her voice has a clearly dangerous tone to it, colors of anger rising.  "Does the fact that I allow you to touch me give you the presumption that you own me?"



Nicodemus said:


> "The inn would be...nice," Drell says, "Although if we spend too long there we might run ino the idiot responsible for my new body, which would be much less so. If you really want to catch up I would enjoy meeting you later, but I won't be able to rest easy until I put at least a few more hours into cracking this."
> 
> She'll return to studying if/when Tessara leaves, but head towards the inn around sunset (barring a breakthrough).



Studying the barrier is informative, but yields no major breakthroughs today.

In the evening Drell meets with Vincent and Tessara (and anyone else that Drell brings with her) in a private room in the inn.  The other two have apparently been there for at least a short time, their tone is happy and reminiscing when Drell arrives.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah right, we returned from the mist and rested near the cabin again. We were awoken by undead from the Abyss dressed like the people of Etiawhtaes. As if were were involved with them somehow. My reaction wasn't one of fear, we had just been to the Abyss itself after all and I don't hold Etiawhtaes on my conscience. The cleric's channeling didn't work on them, their movements didn't match up to the sounds. Makenna had run into the mist's alone out of fear. I chased after her alone soon after she entered."
> Ulysesn clears his throat.
> "When I entered the mist I found a monk temple filled with real monks in this land of dreams. I eventually found Makenna after going up the steps. I talked to her, it seems she hadn't seen us for 6 hours from her perspective, she had calmed down. It was another hour before we saw the party again. We trained with the monks within that time some to pass the time and wait for the others. Some small talk.
> 
> ...



"And now monks living in the dream world?"  The cleric's tone is curious.  "Your story certainly has a lot of different flavors to it.  Perhaps less a play and more a serial?"  He seems slightly lost in thought considering his options.



soulnova said:


> (( I have kept Charlie quiet for most of this time, and she hasn't summon him since their deal. She will do so tomorrow just before they leave. Does she feel like summoning him this time will be different from before? ))


((I'll leave how Charlie reacts to Max's journey up to you.  Summoning him should be the same as before, at least for now, I haven't had much time to think about any changes there  ))



Captain Obvious said:


> She nods to each in turn, "Well Dawine, Walt, and Sherry.  I think I can find a place for each of you." she licks her maw, "Dawine, you look as if you'd make a good bodyguard. While you two...would be better with...the other things." She shrugs, "The name you will know me as will be Master Nightrunner." her tail flicks gently behind her, "Adventurer, creature trained from the wilds.  Come with me, I will show you our Dojo."



The trio exchange glances with one another a little concerned.  Dawine is the first to move, offering the others a slight shrug, "I got nothing else going for me, Mister Nightrunner, not sure what it takes to be a bodyguard but sounds better than bumming around."

Once Dawine starts moving the other two follow as well, obviously more hesitant.  After a moment of walking Walt finally speaks, "what sort of 'other things' do you do, Master Nightrunner?"



soulnova said:


> (( Moogle, could you help me out with this? ))


An at-will (standard action) item of 'reduce person' would be 2000gp market price, I'd allow a collar of that without any complaint for Kathy.




soulnova said:


> "So, I guess we agree. We will set out to the tower tomorrow after sunset. That would give us enough time to make the 8 questions..."





soulnova said:


> she taps her mitre "... to confirm if he's indeed in that tower"



The night passes at the inn without note.

((Dang I really need to work out the calendar so I can keep track of who's on what day  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "And now monks living in the dream world?"  The cleric's tone is curious.  "Your story certainly has a lot of different flavors to it.  Perhaps less a play and more a serial?"  He seems slightly lost in thought considering his options.


Ulysesn gives the cleric a few moments
"Dreams are often of rapid change. To say a plane based on them wouldn't be the same would be absurd after all. A serial based on the Dream plane wouldn't be impossible, however this is one story. Unfortunately the next part is focused on me, it's rather shameful... Suffice to say I'm not fit to be a leader. No... Not yet." Ulysesn seems to be staring sadly at Nissa then back to the cleric waiting for the cleric to ask him to tell the next part of the story


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2015)

After waking up, Tassara will first use the hat to make sure they have the right location.

Is Hojo alive in the tower I found?

If Hojo is in the tower...

Is he under a mind affecting spell?
Is he under constant vigilance? 
Is he on a cell or locked up?
Would it be better to infiltrate under the cover of shadows?
Are there any significant threats to us?  (( Up to our CR))
Are there any evil outsiders in the tower?



If he is not alive in the tower...  
Is Hojo alive?
Then she will narrow down the search area again, using the map of the area she or Max supposedly must have gotten the previous day. 
She will use any remaining questions to inquire about his condition.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 29, 2015)

"I'm an adventurer by trade, scouting, brawling, whatever the situation needs.  M' a trained unarmed fighter," she shrugs her heafty furred shoulders.   "What you would be doing would be infiltration, espionage...things like that.  Gather information and bring it back to base." the monk lets off an amused snort, "Simple enough, eh?"


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Sorry about the unexpected delay here, RL is RL.  Will reply to what I can now, and other stuff at work, hopefully))
> 
> 
> 
> The woman cools quickly, "you think that I am some trifling plaything to come when you beckon?"  Her voice has a clearly dangerous tone to it, colors of anger rising.  "Does the fact that I allow you to touch me give you the presumption that you own me?"




"Alright, alright - no yer right, I'm bein a bit of a dick. Truth is I should have got te know ye a bit better. I mean I spend a bit of time wit ye in the mornin gettin the spells tegether - though I'll be honest it just sorta happens wit ye when I do a few practice swings durin my warm up routine."

"I mean ye have access te some of my favourite spells - Dimension door bein one of them and that constant orgasm is a blast! But it was just trial and error. I'd go for a bit of a workout and then Bam! Spells in my head. It was....weird. Now I know it was ye."

"So...how'd ye want te handle this now? Do I have te prove that I'm worthy or some shit, cos ye know I'd be down wit that. "

Duncan stretches and looks at her with a cheeky smile


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2015)

((Sorry again about delays, weekend was busier than a "free" weekend was supposed to be.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gives the cleric a few moments
> "Dreams are often of rapid change. To say a plane based on them wouldn't be the same would be absurd after all. A serial based on the Dream plane wouldn't be impossible, however this is one story. Unfortunately the next part is focused on me, it's rather shameful... Suffice to say I'm not fit to be a leader. No... Not yet." Ulysesn seems to be staring sadly at Nissa then back to the cleric waiting for the cleric to ask him to tell the next part of the story



"Well," the cleric beings slowly, considering the terms.  "Not all leaders are born to it, some only achieve their destiny after being hardened by trials first.  Before a steel sword has faced the fire and the hammer it was merely a hunk of iron."

"Alternately, not all stories focus on the general, some of the best epics are told from the view of the soldier, the individual suffering and achievement as a part of the greater battle."  The man offers a slight shrug, "all stories have worth, it is not for me to judge which is better."



soulnova said:


> After waking up, Tassara will first use the hat to make sure they have the right location.


...


soulnova said:


> Is Hojo alive in the tower I found?


Yes



soulnova said:


> Is he under a mind affecting spell?


No



soulnova said:


> Is he under constant vigilance?


Yes



soulnova said:


> Is he on a cell or locked up?


No



soulnova said:


> Would it be better to infiltrate under the cover of shadows?


Yes



soulnova said:


> Are there any significant threats to us?  (( Up to our CR))


Yes



soulnova said:


> Are there any evil outsiders in the tower?


Yes



Captain Obvious said:


> "I'm an adventurer by trade, scouting, brawling, whatever the situation needs.  M' a trained unarmed fighter," she shrugs her heafty furred shoulders.   "What you would be doing would be infiltration, espionage...things like that.  Gather information and bring it back to base." the monk lets off an amused snort, "Simple enough, eh?"



Walt stops suddenly, Sherry is caught off guard but stops a few steps later, looking concerned.  Walt speaks, "espionage?  Spies?  For who?  On who?  I don't have any love for the clerics but I'm not fitting the noose around my own neck."

Dawine gives Walt a glance but keeps walking.



Vergil said:


> "Alright, alright - no yer right, I'm bein a bit of a dick. Truth is I should have got te know ye a bit better. I mean I spend a bit of time wit ye in the mornin gettin the spells tegether - though I'll be honest it just sorta happens wit ye when I do a few practice swings durin my warm up routine."
> 
> "I mean ye have access te some of my favourite spells - Dimension door bein one of them and that constant orgasm is a blast! But it was just trial and error. I'd go for a bit of a workout and then Bam! Spells in my head. It was....weird. Now I know it was ye."
> 
> ...



The woman lets out a sharp sniff and continues with a disapproving look, "is this how you woo all your potential women?  Tell them how you ignore them followed by asking them for favors?"  She pauses and gives him an appraising look.  "But I suppose you are making an effort, so if you want a test I can give you one.  Find me again and I'll reward you with my name.  Pick wrong, and, well," her voice trails off and her form suddenly vanishes as if sliced in half, leaving only a brief flicker of darkness.

The darkness lets up somewhat and Duncan can make out details of some sort of cave, he's surrounded by women lounging in one position or another.

((Links, should all be SFW but might want to take care anyway))




Zane Tamura
Zane Tamura
​Get involved



Get involved


((Hope those all work.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 1, 2015)

Yuki turns around and gives him a smirk.  "_Don't get caught."_ she laughs and shakes her head, "Everyone and everything.  Of course, people will pay for a good spy, kid.  Information goes for a pretty coin, especially now.  I have faith that you would do very well.  Fitting the noose around your neck would be becoming a petty theif or assassin, even a simple merc.  What's life without a little risk, eh?"

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+10:
17,+10
Total:27


----------



## Vergil (Jun 1, 2015)

"How I usually get women...? Normally I get them drunk and it kinda goes from there" Duncan scratches his head and then mumbles, "Honestly no idea how I managed to get Kaylee."

At the sight of over 10 women lounging around, all of them a mix of terrifying and sexy he becomes glad that he is in a relationship, otherwise he'd have tried to get a harem going. Basically he'd have probably been killed by these women.

For a moment he considers talking to each one, but he decides against it, for some reason he feels that the powers that be would rub their forehead and sigh in exasperation. He recalls, instead, his training as a psychic assassin. 

"Focus." He says as he stares at the cleavage of each woman. "Focus." examining, size, shape and perkiness." FOCUSSSS!" 

He gets a reaction from.....somewhere familiar.... as he thinks about one girl over and over. 

"Yes....Yes...It's you! Though it is obscured you have the set of knockers that I have been groping all this time!" he announces triumphantly

​


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2015)

Tassara sighs. "Well, Hojo is in the tower and under vigiliance. We should stick to the plan of inflitrating at nightfall and there is at least one threat as strong as us... and an evil outsider (let's asume they are not the same). I still have one more question left. Hayao is there anything else you want me to ask before we start getting ready?" she turns to him.

If Hayao doesn't have any more questions, she will ask if Hojo will need convincing to leave with them. 


She turns to her list of spells, scratches off a Sending and Spiritual Ally, replacing them with Dismissal; and the last 6th level spell is decided to be Banishment. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




:: SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water
-Enhanced Diplomacy
-Guidance


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Protection from Evil
Burning Disarm
Command
Entropic Shield*
Command
Obscuring Mist
Hydraulic push


lvl2
Resist Energy*
Resist Energy*
Silence
Silence
Hold Person
Hold Person
Hold Person
Zone of Truth
Effortless Armor*


Lvl 3
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Blindness/Deafness
Speak with Death
Searing Light 5d8
Searing Light 5d8
Dipsel Magic
Dispel Magic
-Remove Curse

Lvl 4
Spiritual Ally
Spiritual Ally
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Dismissal
Dismissal

lvl 5
-Angelic Aspect*
-Greater Forbid Action (ATTACK)
-Greater Forbid Action (ATTACK)
-Wall of Stone
-Break Enchantment
-True Seeing 

lvl6
-BANISHMENT
-Word of Recall (Base)
-Blade Barrier
-*Heal*

:: SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction

1
Entangle
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider*
Speak with Animals
Obscuring Mist



2
Cat's Grace*
Bull's Strength*
Euphoric Cloud
Euphoric Cloud
Owl's Wisdom
Lesser Restoration
-bear's endurance*

3
Call Lightning
Mad Monkeys
Stone Shape
Stone Shape
Spike Growth
Spike Growth
Stone Shape

4
Flame Strike
Flame Strike
Scrying
-Volcanic Storm
-Flaming Sphere Greater 6d6


lvl 5
-Hungry Earth
-Call Lightning Storm
-Stoneskin
-Stoneskin

lvl 6 
-Wall of Stone
-Transport via plants
-Find the Path











> Banishment
> You can improve the spell's chance of success by presenting at least one object or substance that the target hates, fears, or otherwise opposes. For each such object or substance, you gain a +1 bonus on your caster level check to overcome the target's spell resistance (if any), and the saving throw DC increases by 2.
> 
> Certain rare items might work twice as well as a normal item for the purpose of the bonuses (each providing a +2 bonus on the caster level check against spell resistance and increasing the save DC by 4).



Tassara wants to know if she can get her hands on an item like that before nightfall. Could her silver holy symbol work? Cold Iron?

K. Religion  rolls d20+19 = 28


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs. "Well, Hojo is in the tower and under vigiliance. We should stick to the plan of inflitrating at nightfall and there is at least one threat as strong as us... and an evil outsider (let's asume they are not the same). I still have one more question left. Hayao is there anything else you want me to ask before we start getting ready?" she turns to him.
> 
> If Hayao doesn't have any more questions, she will ask if Hojo will need convincing to leave with them.
> 
> ...



"I might recommend asking if he can leave of his own free will, but your question more or less covers the same matter." Hayao moves to sit down next to her, looking over her spellbook in silence as she prepares the new spells, and crosses out the old. His gaze is lifted to study her for a bit, and he seems to be contemplating her every movement. Once she finishes, he nods a bit. "I don't think it can be understated how much I appreciate what you're doing to help me, Tassara. I have a mind to treat you after all is said and done. I feel such is appropriate to illustrate my gratitude."

He practices his iaijutsu stance, and other techniques and styles in the meantime until night fall, helping Tassara research as needed. (+2 from Aid Another?)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2015)

She will ask if Hojo will be allowed to leave on his own free will. 

Tassara's list is not really a spellbook but a simple paper parchment. She has a LOT of spells... over 80 spells! And she wants to make sure she doesn't forget any. She actually scratches Heal and replaces it with Word of Recall (trigger word: Aubergine... target: Base camp), and adds communal airwalk for a lvl 5 druid spell.


Tassara smiles back at the elf. "You are welcome. I remember you have been waiting to find him since the day we met" she places down the quill "I just hope we will be enough to bring him back. If things don't go as planned we should try to get the others... but you don't have to do anything. I'm doing this because I want to" 

The rest of the day will be spent trying to prepare for their infiltration mission. (( We were going to leave Kathy and Hayao's horse at the village, right? Tassara can take everyone therewith Travel through plants (sans mounts) and get them out of the Tower with Word of recall ))

Max will stay on her human form for most of the day, and will help Tassara on her investigation about items Tass could use have a better result with the dismissal and banishment spells. 


Tassara fits her Halberd with her Greater Fiendslayer weapon crystal. +1d6 against Evil Outsiders, weapon is regarded as Good for the purpose of DR and on critical hit, they can't use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.

*Tass will contact Kaylee, Ulysesn and Drell *to let them known their location and that they are about to move to recover Hojo. She will tell them she will attempt to contact them early next morning to let them know their status or as soon as they are able to go back. If they don't hear from her then, she asks to please check for their whereabouts. "Just in case"

She will drop Ulysesn's link and replace it for Max. They need to be as silent as possible.

At nightfall, Tassara will take the Hayao and Max close to the tower, either by Transport via plants or flying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well," the cleric beings slowly, considering the terms.  "Not all leaders are born to it, some only achieve their destiny after being hardened by trials first.  Before a steel sword has faced the fire and the hammer it was merely a hunk of iron."
> 
> "Alternately, not all stories focus on the general, some of the best epics are told from the view of the soldier, the individual suffering and achievement as a part of the greater battle."  The man offers a slight shrug, "all stories have worth, it is not for me to judge which is better."



"We'll see..."
Ulysesn begins again
"I decided to rest in the cabin itself for a change of pace before going onto the next. It was okay overall, better than sleeping on the ground.
I woke up feeling as if I could cast spells, but the paladin Ricket tried to stop me during meditation. I talked of the source of this divine magic with the others. It's still somewhat unclear to me, but it seems that which surrounds me provides this power. This is what happened before we entered the mist that lead to my dream with the others."
He looks regretful

"We were brought into a field of rolling plains with a trope of men. In the distance miles away, a small village, suddenly a cloud of cyan, a cloud dragon transformed into flesh, descends and devours the village in destruction. The cloud leaves and flies away past us. I am Lord Ulysesn everyone with me has volunteered to stop the dragon. It has destroyed several villages, one each day. The village just destroyed is hours away. I have the most knowledgeable of the groups along with a few men split to investigate the village while I along with the rest travel to the next village to warn them before it comes the dragon comes the next day. 
I had doubts that I was supposed to be the one to slay the dragon, that I had to find someone else. I wanted to run..."
There is a small silence before Ulysesn speaks again

"As we marched to warn the village we came across Dragon's Bane. There were several ways suggested of it's use, poisoning cattle with it, having people carry it in their pockets... having the people drink it before the dragon came if they wished to fight. The effectiveness of it was doubted overall by everyone, but it was better than nothing. We continued until the village was reached and started an evacuation,but... the people refused to leave thinking the life of beggars. I had no way to oppose them staying, there wasn't even a safe place to hide for them.
I was informed by the returning party from the destroyed village that the dragon had breath like ice,  it was a cloud dragon of decent age."
Ulysesn stops and sighs
"This part of the story is exhausting for me to tell, perhaps you can give me some time to rest before I finish it, I need rest for an hour."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Studying the barrier is informative, but yields no major breakthroughs today.
> 
> In the evening Drell meets with Vincent and Tessara (and anyone else that Drell brings with her) in a private room in the inn.  The other two have apparently been there for at least a short time, their tone is happy and reminiscing when Drell arrives.



Anyone in the group is free to come with Drell. 

"So, I see we're finally all in the same room again," Drell says, taking a seat at the table with them. "I have to admit that I imagined this a bit differently."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2015)

OOC Note:

I appologize again for the slowness, was a crazy week at work/home getting things ready for my vacation, which begins tomorrow.  I'll likely be mostly AFK through Wednesday from vacation after which I'm hoping to get more to normal posting habits.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki turns around and gives him a smirk.  "_Don't get caught."_ she laughs and shakes her head, "Everyone and everything.  Of course, people will pay for a good spy, kid.  Information goes for a pretty coin, especially now.  I have faith that you would do very well.  Fitting the noose around your neck would be becoming a petty theif or assassin, even a simple merc.  What's life without a little risk, eh?"



Dawine gives a shrug, obviously unconcerned with the risk.  Walt still seems hesitant, "yeah but everyone makes mistakes eventually, right?"

Sherry pipes up quietly, "maybe, but isn't this the sort of thing you were waiting for?  Or did you want to try being apprenticed again, going back to that?  Give it a try, see where it goes."  She's quiet but surprisingly reassuring with the whole thing.

Walt looks between the two and finally relents, "I guess we can see where it's going."  Looking back to Yuki he nods, "okay, lead on."



Vergil said:


> "How I usually get women...? Normally I get them drunk and it kinda goes from there" Duncan scratches his head and then mumbles, "Honestly no idea how I managed to get Kaylee."
> 
> At the sight of over 10 women lounging around, all of them a mix of terrifying and sexy he becomes glad that he is in a relationship, otherwise he'd have tried to get a harem going. Basically he'd have probably been killed by these women.
> 
> ...



"Shadowy, formless," she speaks looking down at herself somewhat curiously.  The other women vanish as she continues, "I suppose for you this is a start.  I suppose it is fitting in a way and as good a start to our true relationship as any."

She walks over, a smooth stride almost as if floating, "and I suppose you deserve something to encourage you.  My name is Sgile, call my name and perhaps I will help you more."  With little fanfare she fades leaving only blackness.

With heightened senses Duncan can make out some sort of cave structure, apparently deep enough within it light doesn't come in.



soulnova said:


> If Hayao doesn't have any more questions, she will ask if Hojo will need convincing to leave with them.



I'm going to be a jerk DM here and say that commune specifies that "If you lag, discuss the answers, or go off to do anything else, the spell ends."  So you would have to wait until tomorrow to ask that question.



soulnova said:


> Tassara wants to know if she can get her hands on an item like that before nightfall. Could her silver holy symbol work? Cold Iron?
> 
> K. Religion  rolls d20+19 = 28



Such items are specific to individual types of outsiders (or indeed specific outsiders themselves).  Without knowing the nature of the outsider it wouldn't be possible to say what would work or be required.



soulnova said:


> At nightfall, Tassara will take the Hayao and Max close to the tower, either by Transport via plants or flying.



Tassara transports them to a small tree on a hill overlooking the tower some short distance away.  In the moonlight the tower seems almost invisible, black and still, but unlike in the morning there does seem to be some movement outside of it.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We'll see..."
> Ulysesn begins again
> "I decided to rest in the cabin itself for a change of pace before going onto the next. It was okay overall, better than sleeping on the ground.
> I woke up feeling as if I could cast spells, but the paladin Ricket tried to stop me during meditation. I talked of the source of this divine magic with the others. It's still somewhat unclear to me, but it seems that which surrounds me provides this power. This is what happened before we entered the mist that lead to my dream with the others."
> ...



"Dragons?"  The cleric muses, "it's been some time since they have been common in story telling, perhaps the world would enjoy them again."  Nodding reassuringly he continues, "yes of course rest all you would like, perhaps we could meet again at the temple to continue?"



Nicodemus said:


> Anyone in the group is free to come with Drell.
> 
> "So, I see we're finally all in the same room again," Drell says, taking a seat at the table with them. "I have to admit that I imagined this a bit differently."



Vincent stares around the room with an impish grin and says with a chuckle, "no, this is about how I always pictured it."  

Tessara presses her palm in his head and pushes him back, "don't be obtuse Vincent, it's been too long since we've been together.  Even if we're at odds with one another for the competition can't we put that aside for one night?"

Vincent nods and chuckles politely giving the two ladies a slight bow of his head, "of course, of course.  Well, obviously the two of you have the stories of glamor and adventure to share.  I've been working with the king's mages, well, back when everyone could agree on who the king was.  Dreadfully boring stuff as it turns out.  Impressive explosions and lots of power but never let us use it for any real fun."  His eyes glaze with a somewhat wistful look, "really should just let us be in charge, that's how Ylatli does it, isn't it?"

Tessara sighs, "no politics Vincent, we don't have enough night for that.  Or I don't have enough wine.  Either way.  Yes I've had a few adventures, signed up with a traveling group, a little trouble and mischief exploring some ruins along the Southern reaches of Dnalgne.  Lots of interesting items from a historical standpoint, not much interesting magically though, apparently the countries there were on the slower end of the spectrum, probably why they were crushed."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Dragons?"  The cleric muses, "it's been some time since they have been common in story telling, perhaps the world would enjoy them again."  Nodding reassuringly he continues, "yes of course rest all you would like, perhaps we could meet again at the temple to continue?"



Ulysesn makes his way to lay down on a patch of grass with Nissa for an hour
"Nissa, you missed a lot of things. 
What do you think of what I tell so far..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2015)

Prep Spells


Tassara 
Bless +1 - all
Entropic Shield 20% miss - Tassara
Resist Energy x2 Hayao  (Fire/Cold)
Effortless Armor - Tassara
Angelic Aspect - Tassara
True Seeing - Tassara
Long Strider - Tassara
Cat's Grace - Hayao
Bull's Strenght - Hayao
Bears Endurance - Tassara
Owl Wisdom - Tassara
Telepathic Link: Hayao, Max, Drell, Kaylee
Stoneskin x2 Tassara/Hayao
-Wild Shape (tiny desert owl)
Detect Magic


Max 
Barkskin -MAx
Stoneskin -Max
Mage Armor -Max
Shield -Max
Barksin -Max
Resist Energy (shock) - Max
*summon charlie**
Detect Magic
Invisibility x3 all

*@HAYAO* Just before casting invisibility, Hayao might notice there's something a little off with Charlie. He seems much more...there. As if the detail on the form had suddenly improved from the last time he saw it. 



*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara &quot;Light Caller&quot; of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 11, *Init* +4, *HP* 281/259, *Speed* 20
*AC* 32, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 32, *CMD* 33, *Fort* +16, *Ref* +5, *Will* +22, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*Witchlight Reservoir (+2d6 shock) +1 Halberd (good) * +15/+10 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate +4*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+13 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 25, Int 11, Wis 36, Cha 28


§ [C H A R L I E] §
*HP 93*
*AC 36 (Barksin+Shield+ Mage Armor+Cats Grace)* = +2 Dex, +12 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded +1
; Saves Fort (+10), Ref (+8/+10 catsgrace), Will (+11); Attack Bite +13 (1d8+1d6+5), Slam +13(2d6+1d6+5), 2 claws +13 (1d6+1d6+5); 
Ability Scores Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion. Devotion, Multiattack
Resist 10 fire +  DR 10/adamantine (stoneskin) + Resist 10 shock
Summon Monster V 7/day (standard action)



Tassara will move into Hayao's shoulder and speak directly to their heads.

-We must move quickly and unseen. Let's see what they are doing and check for any possible entrances-


Tassara Perception
1d20+29
15+29 = 44

Max Perception 
1d20+15
17+15 = 32

Stealth Charlie
1d20+10
14+10 = 24


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 6, 2015)

> HP:166/166
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +23 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...



He gives her a slight nod before he moves off towards the tower at a moderate pace, moving as quickly as he can without sacrificing the ability to move invisibly. He seems rather at home in the darkness as well, to the point of Tassara maybe being unsure of him being with her...for moments here and there. Then she can see him, again, or feel him, or otherwise hear his voice in her head.

-I'm going to be moving quickly. Hold on.-


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2015)

Because of invisibility Tassara will direct Max to follow Hayao to stay 10ft behind them at all times with the help of True Seeing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 10, 2015)

"Make a mistake?  Kekeke, that's why you're trained in combat as well." the monk leads the trio to the warehouse.  Inside there is training dummies lining one wall, long ropes hanging from the ceiling, a makeshift wrestling ring with humanoid dummies leaning in the corners.  Stacks of crates make benches as well as stairs to get to the upper platform that has large spinning wooden planks set about.  She opens up a crate and hands a cloak with a rounded, helmetlike hood with long intennae to each of them, each individual piece of fabric was different, as if fashioned from scraps.  "You three are roaches.  No more than scum that will be crushed beneath the heel of the world.  But like the plague of cities, you will continue on, and strengthen. One day, you three may prevail and become spiders." she grins as she grabs a black cloak and tosses it on dramatically, "Rise through the ranks, roach, snake, spider, rat, raven..." she flips the hood up, "Then, and only then, can you become a dragon." hood has hornlike appendages, and the end of the cloak was scalloped, like that of a dragon's wing.


(What, probably...a total of 3000gp for all this?    and yes, it was supposed to be later in the day.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vincent stares around the room with an impish grin and says with a chuckle, "no, this is about how I always pictured it."
> 
> Tessara presses her palm in his head and pushes him back, "don't be obtuse Vincent, it's been too long since we've been together.  Even if we're at odds with one another for the competition can't we put that aside for one night?"
> 
> ...



"But don't set the politics too far aside," Drell says, taking a measured sip of whatever they're drinking. "Myself and my...companions, the Dream Walkers, I think they've decided to call us, have made it our mission to fix the civil unrest there. Contacts might be useful." She sighs. "Personally, I would love to see another Magocracy, but the state of the Wizarding community being what it is I doubt we'll see it happen."



EvilMoogle said:


> Yes I've had a few adventures, signed up with a traveling group, a little trouble and mischief exploring some ruins along the Southern reaches of Dnalgne.  Lots of interesting items from a historical standpoint, not much interesting magically though, apparently the countries there were on the slower end of the spectrum, probably why they were crushed."



"If you're interested in ruins, I might have a lead for you actually," Drell murmurs. "Something to do with the plane of dreams, ancient language I haven't deciphered, it's been...hectic over on my end. I met Malcabeth, surely you two remember him from Haramel's lectures. We're currently attempting to save the world with a bit of his guidance, saying it out loud makes it all sound even more ridiculous than it actually is..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 14, 2015)

_Near future.​_
The monk in her human form sits in the corner of a tavern, strumming away on her lute, on her fifth drink.  She sits with her eyes shut, reflecting on her life.  The quiet chatting of the visitors of the tavern gives the background noise for the woman's distant strumming.  She sits with her feet on the table, messy hair falling in her face.  Quiet bootsteps near, before the chair before her scoots out and a dwarf crawls up into the seat after setting his mug of grog on the table.

?Aren't you a sight for sore eyes.? he laughs lowly, ?I never thought I'd see you again, let alone hear rumors of you with others.? the woman's eyelids squeeze shut from the familiarity in his voice.  ?Listen Sister.  I know last time we spoke...wasn't the best.  I just wanted you to know...I'm sorry for what happened to Fyre.  I loved her.  I can say that now that I'm no longer part of them.  I would have wed her if I could have.  You were the closest thing to a daughter I had, and I realize that now.  I was around a lot because of Fyre.  I gained a bond with you.? he gives an honest sigh, ?Is there any way I can get you to speak to me?  I wasn't part of all that Yuki.  You have to realize that.  I'm sorry, and we have to move on, but...? His voice trembling and eyes full of tears as he snorts.  ?I don't want to lose more than I have to.?  Seeing the lack of response from the monk, he sighs again and begins singing to the music she plays.











_
*Spoiler*: Lyrics(Also modified some) 



Oh, the days when we were younger
Oh, the days when we were free
All the roads that we would wander
All the places that we'd see

But now those days have long been over
Time has gone and taken them all away
And here I stand with my own sister
Waiting for to see her on her way

That was goodbye
You've been my whole life
And when you're gone I don't know how I can live
But always know
That if you miss me, I'll be here
If you need me, I'll be anywhere you are
Good luck on your own

Well darkness came and broke the armor
Of the youth that kept us shrouded in its cheer
But you were strong just like your mother
Strong enough to pull me through my tears

And still I smile every morning
When I rise and think about you sleeping in the hay
Your laughter rids me of my sorrows
You're the one who brings the joy to this old place

That was goodbye
You've been my whole life
And when you're gone I don't know how I can live
But always know
That if you miss me, I'll be here
If you need me, I'll be anywhere you are
Good luck on your own

The time had come for you to leave there
And find your way out in the world
And even though I'll miss you dearly
I hope you find what you're looking for

If you find yourself in trouble
If your life becomes a life it shouldn't be
We will keep our front door open
You're always welcome with your family

 That was goodbye
You've been my whole life
And when you're gone I don't know how I can live
But always know
That if you miss me, I'll be here
If you need me, I'll be anywhere you are
Good luck on your own


_​

Hearing the dwarf sing his heart out causes a sour note to end the song.  Yuki sets the instrument on the table, rubbing her eyes and letting a squeaking noise to escape her lips.  ?It...it's okay...? She chokes out.  ?Dammit old man...You're gonna make me cry.? they both take a large drink from their mugs.  ?I think I needed to hear that Yenzu...Just to hear that I'm cared for means a lot.  But...?

?But?? Yenzu licks the alcohol from his mustache.

?A lot of things about me have changed since I left.  I was thrown into a dream ream, fell for someone that....Now that I have a clear head, didn't care for me the same way I cared for him, gained vulpinethropy, got reincarnated into a deer centaur, bound to an efreeti, and now I've fallen for another, that I don't even know how she feels about me.?

He loudly snorts and then outright laughs, ?That sounds like a lot of things kid.  But there's no shame in that.  You've got a long life ahead of you, take some risks...Do what I couldn't.  Don't be afraid of rejection, of others or society.  Yuki...? He gives a warm expression towards her, ?As long as you're doing some good for the world...that's all that matters.?

?But what if I'm not?  What if all that follows me is a chain of death and destruction!?? she raises her voice, tears escaping her eyes, ?I-I...I'm a monster Yenzu.  That's all that happens.  Things die, people die...I don't want Lantana to suffer because of the curse that seems to follow me.  Fyre...was only the start of what I can remember.?

?That's not true and you know it.  The life you lead...you're an adventurer, are you not?? the dwarf looks at her, gaining a nod from the woman, ?It's the risk one takes.  Fyre loved you like you were her own.  It happens.  People die protecting those that they care for.  You're no different than the mother you knew.  I that woman of yours was in danger, you would save her, correct?  Yes, you would, because you care for her.  You'd do it for anyone you cared for.? he nods at her, ?You'd even do it for Aries.? he smiles.

?Y-yeah.? Yuki lets off a quiet response, pausing enough for Yenzu to continue.

?Forgive and forget.  Stop holding such strong grudges.  Use that energy to rip the heart out of those who defy you, and harm your friends and family.  You have me now, if you'd take me.?

?Actually...I have a dojo that may be in need of a smith, if you'd like something to do.? she speaks, wiping the tears away.  ?Thanks Yenzu.  I needed some...closure.  And maybe a person to talk to.?

?It's alright kid.  Now why don't we have a few more mugs of ale before the tavern closes.  You and I have some more catching up to do.  After...why don't you spend some more time with that pretty lady you care for.?

?Yeah...I'd like that.? she nods before the pair catch up from when they saw eachother last.


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "But don't set the politics too far aside," Drell says, taking a measured sip of whatever they're drinking. "Myself and my...companions, the Dream Walkers, I think they've decided to call us, have made it our mission to fix the civil unrest there. Contacts might be useful." She sighs. "Personally, I would love to see another Magocracy, but the state of the Wizarding community being what it is I doubt we'll see it happen."
> 
> 
> 
> "If you're interested in ruins, I might have a lead for you actually," Drell murmurs. "Something to do with the plane of dreams, ancient language I haven't deciphered, it's been...hectic over on my end. I met Malcabeth, surely you two remember him from Haramel's lectures. We're currently attempting to save the world with a bit of his guidance, saying it out loud makes it all sound even more ridiculous than it actually is..."


"Ya know, Malcabeth seems to be a strange person. Does a lot of hiding and secretive stuff while also asking us to put our good name on the front. Ya never know what he's doing," Annie adds to the conversation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn makes his way to lay down on a patch of grass with Nissa for an hour
> "Nissa, you missed a lot of things.
> What do you think of what I tell so far..."



Nissa rubs her cheek a moment considering, "well, I've heard the general story from everyone before.  But it's interesting to hear your view of it."



Hidden Nin said:


> He gives her a slight nod before he moves off towards the tower at a moderate pace, moving as quickly as he can without sacrificing the ability to move invisibly. He seems rather at home in the darkness as well, to the point of Tassara maybe being unsure of him being with her...for moments here and there. Then she can see him, again, or feel him, or otherwise hear his voice in her head.
> 
> -I'm going to be moving quickly. Hold on.-



Once Hayao gets closer to the tower, into range of his darkvision, the movement around the tower becomes clear.  Dozens of humanoid figures move around the tower.  Their movements are awkward and uncoordinated, almost zombielike though the figures don't seem dead.

Two figures hang back near the base of the tower that seem more coordinated but he can't make them out without entering the pack of milling figures.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Make a mistake?  Kekeke, that's why you're trained in combat as well." the monk leads the trio to the warehouse.  Inside there is training dummies lining one wall, long ropes hanging from the ceiling, a makeshift wrestling ring with humanoid dummies leaning in the corners.  Stacks of crates make benches as well as stairs to get to the upper platform that has large spinning wooden planks set about.  She opens up a crate and hands a cloak with a rounded, helmetlike hood with long intennae to each of them, each individual piece of fabric was different, as if fashioned from scraps.  "You three are roaches.  No more than scum that will be crushed beneath the heel of the world.  But like the plague of cities, you will continue on, and strengthen. One day, you three may prevail and become spiders." she grins as she grabs a black cloak and tosses it on dramatically, "Rise through the ranks, roach, snake, spider, rat, raven..." she flips the hood up, "Then, and only then, can you become a dragon." hood has hornlike appendages, and the end of the cloak was scalloped, like that of a dragon's wing.



Lantana is kneeling quietly in one corner of the warehouse when the others return, eyes down fan resting across her lap.  She smiles slightly at Yuki's return but otherwise doesn't acknowledge them.

Dawine glances around with a look of appreciation at the various items set out.  He steps slightly to the side with body language that seems to suggest he's ready for whatever comes next.

Sherry looks around with a sense of awe before speaking hesitantly, "I think maybe I'm in the wrong place, all of this?"

Walt purses his lips, "so, what now fearless leader?"  He seems somewhat undecided on things, though his focus does seem to be on Yuki.



Captain Obvious said:


> (What, probably...a total of 3000gp for all this?    and yes, it was supposed to be later in the day.)



Probably like 1000gp, and yeah it'd be late afternoon or maybe early evening by now.



Nicodemus said:


> "But don't set the politics too far aside," Drell says, taking a measured sip of whatever they're drinking. "Myself and my...companions, the Dream Walkers, I think they've decided to call us, have made it our mission to fix the civil unrest there. Contacts might be useful." She sighs. "Personally, I would love to see another Magocracy, but the state of the Wizarding community being what it is I doubt we'll see it happen."
> 
> "If you're interested in ruins, I might have a lead for you actually," Drell murmurs. "Something to do with the plane of dreams, ancient language I haven't deciphered, it's been...hectic over on my end. I met Malcabeth, surely you two remember him from Haramel's lectures. We're currently attempting to save the world with a bit of his guidance, saying it out loud makes it all sound even more ridiculous than it actually is..."



Vincent shrugs, "I won't be opposed if that's how it ends up, smart money's on a collapse though.  Guess nothing lasts forever though."

"Plane of dreams?"  Teressa looks intrigued, "an odd choice for study.  Languages are an odd choice but I suppose you never know what rumors will pay off.  Save the world though, that's a little dramatic for you."



Muk said:


> "Ya know, Malcabeth seems to be a strange person. Does a lot of hiding and secretive stuff while also asking us to put our good name on the front. Ya never know what he's doing," Annie adds to the conversation.



Vincent shrugs, "all the master mages are like that.  Guess half the value of knowing a secret is making sure no one else knows it.  You wouldn't believe what I had to put up with for scraps from their tables in the king's service."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa rubs her cheek a moment considering, "well, I've heard the general story from everyone before.  But it's interesting to hear your view of it."



"I see... I'll be resting here for an hour Nissa. Please keep an eye out and make sure no one gets any ideas of getting close to me while I rest."
Ulysesn goes to sleep.
If nothing happens he'll return to the cleric at the temple after an hour has passed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see... I'll be resting here for an hour Nissa. Please keep an eye out and make sure no one gets any ideas of getting close to me while I rest."
> Ulysesn goes to sleep.
> If nothing happens he'll return to the cleric at the temple after an hour has passed.



Nissa dutifully stands guard while Ulysesn sleeps in a park or something.  They both find the cleric back at the temple.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2015)

Duncan blinks and looks at his sword as he resheathes it. 

"Probably enough conversation wit my sword for today."

"I'm still here."

"Argh!" Duncan jumps at the unexpected voice.

"Afraid of the dark?" the amused voice of his familiar says to him, inaudible to anything that may have been listening.

"No....just not used te voices comin out of nowhere, try not te do that when I'm sneakin up on someone.... Right let's get out of here. How deep in this cave did ye take me? I could just teleport but....I've no been cave crawling in a while. Be good te keep it up."

He looks around for clues to indicate which way would be the faster to get out and what creatures to expect.

Knowledge dungeoneering:
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 18, 2015)

Vergil said:


> He looks around for clues to indicate which way would be the faster to get out and what creatures to expect.
> 
> Knowledge dungeoneering:
> Roll(1d20)+21:
> ...



The cavern seems devoid of signs of life, which is actually pretty unusual.  It is even devoid of normal remains of insects and vermin.  Either something living here actively keeps out other creatures or some natural property of the cave repels them.  There's no particular sign of which of these is true at the moment.

The walls of the cavern are an unusual dark stone and of are somewhat jagged formations that he would normally associate with a much deeper cavern than he thinks he is in.  Either way the stone work is natural and seems to rise in one direction which would suggest any exit would be that way.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2015)

Duncan notes the direction of the exit  but thinks about going further in.

"Perhaps it would be wise to try out one of your teleportation spells before venturing further."

"Aye, good plan." Duncan nods, still getting used to his sword talking to him.

He attempts a dimension door to teleport a short distance. If it is successful he will venture deeper into the cave, if not then he will head towards the exit.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2015)

Evilmoogle said:
			
		

> Once Hayao gets closer to the tower, into range of his darkvision, the movement around the tower becomes clear. Dozens of humanoid figures move around the tower. Their movements are awkward and uncoordinated, almost zombielike though the figures don't seem dead.
> 
> Two figures hang back near the base of the tower that seem more coordinated but he can't make them out without entering the pack of milling figures.



What are the figures doing exactly? Some sort of menial task?

Can Tassara or Max identify them? (she also has true seeing)

Tassara K.Religion
1d20+19
19+19 = 38


Tassara K.Arcana
1d20+14
19+14 = 33



MAx, K.Planes
1d20+17
14+17 = 31


Max, K.Arcana
1d20+17
4+17 = 21


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa dutifully stands guard while Ulysesn sleeps in a park or something.  They both find the cleric back at the temple.



Ulysesn comes back looking much more rested.
"Hail Cleric, I'm ready to continue the story. Have you made yourself ready?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2015)

Hayao gives pause as Tassara begins to study them, using his Lifesense if at all possible, or at least to see if they were undead or automatons.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2015)

((Whee the return of drama  ))

((Whee the return of whiskey!  ))



Vergil said:


> Duncan notes the direction of the exit  but thinks about going further in.
> 
> "Perhaps it would be wise to try out one of your teleportation spells before venturing further."
> 
> ...



Duncan has no problem with a short dimensional door across the open space of the cavern.

So Duncan ventures deeper into the cavern, a few of the passages quickly dead end or become too small for him to pass through, one is blocked by a stagnant water that his knowledge of dungeoneering suggests eventually dead ends without any flow.

One of the larger paths eventually leads to an interesting change, a different sort of stone, and one that seems worked as opposed to the natural stone of the rest of the area.  The worked stone is some sort of pillar that rises through the ceiling of the cavern, Duncan lacks the expertise to say what it might be for.



soulnova said:


> What are the figures doing exactly? Some sort of menial task?
> 
> Can Tassara or Max identify them? (she also has true seeing)
> 
> ...



Without darkvision Tassara can't make out any details of the forms in the light of the cresent moon (if she has it from something she learns the same things as Max).

Max can see that the forms are mostly humans, with a mixture of demi-humans here and there.  Their movements are odd though, Max recognizes the movement as signs of influence of external forces, some sort of influence manipulating the bodies like puppets.  Demonic possession would be the classic case, though in theory it could be any outsider (or even something native to this plane with specialized magic).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn comes back looking much more rested.
> "Hail Cleric, I'm ready to continue the story. Have you made yourself ready?"



The cleric is working with a number of young initiates when the pair approach.  He dismisses them with a gesture and smiles speaking, "of course, we had just finished discussing your dragon troubles I believe?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The cleric is working with a number of young initiates when the pair approach.  He dismisses them with a gesture and smiles speaking, "of course, we had just finished discussing your dragon troubles I believe?"



"Halfway finishing, we were preparing for the dragon in the tale and things went not as thought. If you'll sit with me so I can finish." Ulysesn points to some nearby benches.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao gives pause as Tassara begins to study them, using his Lifesense if at all possible, or at least to see if they were undead or automatons.



They're living, but the have odd overlapping auras.  Each of them individually have two auras, those that he can see clearly are all fairly weak from both auras.  Even with the large numbers Hayao doesn't consider them to be large threats individually, granted there are a lot of them.

(Most of them have one aura that is on the order of 1~3 HD, and a second aura that is in the 2~5 HD range, what that make them actually is up to debate but worst case adding them together for 8HD max would be a minor threat)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Halfway finishing, we were preparing for the dragon in the tale and things went not as thought. If you'll sit with me."
> Ulysesn points to some nearby benches.



"Of course," the cleric escorts them over and sits.  "Please continue then?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2015)

((Tassara has darkvision/lowlight vision from Angelic Aspect ))

-They seem to be controlled in some way. Possession perhaps? Do you recognize Hojo among them, Hayao?- what are they doing outside? Just walking? Working? Any hint of their activities?

In any case she will suggest trying to avoid them. If they are being controlled she doesn't want to get them hurt needlessly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 18, 2015)

"Hmm..." Yuki scratches her chin, looking around the warehouse,"Well, you could try and spot my second in command first.  Then..." she takes out three new bells from inside her cloak, "You have to get these from me, one way or another.  Stealth, outright combat...magic even if you have it.  One little clue?  You can't chase me down." she sits down nonchalantly on the higher up boxes, waiting for them to come at her.  "All you need to do is find her and get the bells from me." she shrugs with a grin.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2015)

"It's a pillar. Man made I think." Duncan says

"Are you thinking out loud or do you expect me to respond to such an obvious observation." his sword says with a sigh

"Ye have quite a sharp tongue don't ye." Duncan guffaws at his pun

"And you have a dull mind. Clearly this is nothing you can figure out. Let's keep going."

"Ach yer no fun." Duncan sighs

"Now that's  lie and you know it." the sword says with what Duncan feels as a smirk and a degree of confidence, "Or need I remind you of the trouble we've got ourselves into?"

"No, no - I'm well aware of it, partner. Still I want te look around a bit."

Perception (any other interesting things around the area?)

1d20+21
19+21 = 40


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2015)

-No, I don't. I'm going to approach and see what their reaction is. Hold on.-

Hayao begins towards nearest discernible door, and if attacked, will strike back at the ghouls, automatons, or whatever these puppets as appropriate.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2015)

Tassara will keep her eyes open. She tells Max to stay where she is. After all, she can fly if the need arises.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vincent shrugs, "I won't be opposed if that's how it ends up, smart money's on a collapse though.  Guess nothing lasts forever though."
> 
> "Plane of dreams?"  Teressa looks intrigued, "an odd choice for study.  Languages are an odd choice but I suppose you never know what rumors will pay off.  Save the world though, that's a little dramatic for you."



"More than a little," Drell agrees. "Besides, we're going about it all wrong. A dozen good men and women are a nice start, but to affect real change, one requires resources...primarily gold. We need to begin expanding, acquiring resources, which is why I'm here in the first place - access to our old academy would be an important stepping stone, if I could find a way past the damn barrier." 

She sighs. "I realize that I'm not usually one for cooperation, but I don't have much more time to waste trying to understand how a madman would construct a barrier. Obviously you two want access almost as badly as I. Perhaps we could pool our knowledge, split the academy between ourselves. Surely our goals aren't too opposed."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2015)

((Lame update is lame, but getting things moving is good, right?))



soulnova said:


> -They seem to be controlled in some way. Possession perhaps? Do you recognize Hojo among them, Hayao?- what are they doing outside? Just walking? Working? Any hint of their activities?


They're milling around aimlessly, they don't seem to have any particular purpose.  

They really seem much in common with uncontrolled zombies, except for the whole not-dead thing.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Hmm..." Yuki scratches her chin, looking around the warehouse,"Well, you could try and spot my second in command first.  Then..." she takes out three new bells from inside her cloak, "You have to get these from me, one way or another.  Stealth, outright combat...magic even if you have it.  One little clue?  You can't chase me down." she sits down nonchalantly on the higher up boxes, waiting for them to come at her.  "All you need to do is find her and get the bells from me." she shrugs with a grin.



Lantana watches the students reactions with a slight smirk but stays silent, her thoughts kept private.

Dawine ponders things for a moment then seeming solidified in his decision charges forward climbing towards Yuki as fast as he can.  He's an able climber by normal mortal standards.  Walt hesitates more, watching everyone else, when Dawine moves he circles around the boxes somewhat.  Sherry hangs back entirely, seeming to consider the room and it's contents.  Her eyes pass over Lantana a few times but doesn't give any comment.



Vergil said:


> Perception (any other interesting things around the area?)
> 
> 1d20+21
> 19+21 = 40



The immediate area doesn't have anything of particular interest.  Deeper into the cavern the worked stone becomes more common, eventually forming a wall of sorts though.

Following this a ways comes to a large stone door.  It's closed with no sign of handle or locking mechanism.  The hinges (assuming it has them) are on the other side.




Hidden Nin said:


> -No, I don't. I'm going to approach and see what their reaction is. Hold on.-
> 
> Hayao begins towards nearest discernible door, and if attacked, will strike back at the ghouls, automatons, or whatever these puppets as appropriate.



The meandering figures ignore Hayao as he approaches, milling about in their seemingly unthinking manner.  As he gets within darkvision range of the tower a trio of figures come into view.  They're men, of sorts, though they have blood-red leathery skin and yellow eyes.

Hayao recognizes them as having clearly demonic traits though they seem to have human traits as well.

One of the men speaks, "visitors?  We don't get visitors here."  There's an odd tone to the man's voice, the moment he speaks all the meandering figures stop suddenly and turn to face Hayao.  "You've come to join us," his tone is neither question nor command exactly.

"Nine bloodlines rule the sands, from the black city to the emperor's throne.  Who sent you here?"  Hayao's experience as a soldier recognizes the tone as a challenge phrase, like those used by a watch, likely he's expecting the correct response.



Nicodemus said:


> "More than a little," Drell agrees. "Besides, we're going about it all wrong. A dozen good men and women are a nice start, but to affect real change, one requires resources...primarily gold. We need to begin expanding, acquiring resources, which is why I'm here in the first place - access to our old academy would be an important stepping stone, if I could find a way past the damn barrier."
> 
> She sighs. "I realize that I'm not usually one for cooperation, but I don't have much more time to waste trying to understand how a madman would construct a barrier. Obviously you two want access almost as badly as I. Perhaps we could pool our knowledge, split the academy between ourselves. Surely our goals aren't too opposed."



Vincent chuckles, "sorry mate.  I'm not opposed to sharing, gods know I could use your help once I get inside getting all the old coot's secrets deciphered.  But at the end of the day only one person rules and I want that to be me.  No offense."

"I kind of agree," Tessara says reluctantly.  "I applaud your efforts, I'm ashamed to admit that I'm a touch surprised at your altruism to be honest.  But I think I'm close."  She pauses and shakes her head, "for what it's worth I'll support you after I'm inside, the world needs help."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 7, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana watches the students reactions with a slight smirk but stays silent, her thoughts kept private.
> 
> Dawine ponders things for a moment then seeming solidified in his decision charges forward climbing towards Yuki as fast as he can.  He's an able climber by normal mortal standards.  Walt hesitates more, watching everyone else, when Dawine moves he circles around the boxes somewhat.  Sherry hangs back entirely, seeming to consider the room and it's contents.  Her eyes pass over Lantana a few times but doesn't give any comment.



The monk grins and floats up and away, crossing her legs as she does so, "Kekeke.  Keep trying kiddos." As she waits for their plans, she changes into a lithe yet muscled four armed male humanoid.  "Four arms now, watch out." she sticks her tongue out and winks.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2015)

(( We were still under invisibility effect))

Tassara and Max attempt to recall anything related to that phrase...


Tassara K. Religion rolls 1d20+19 = 31

Max K.History rolls 1d20+14 = 33
Max K.Planes rolls 1d20+17 = 22

If they know anything, they will communicate telepathically with Hayao.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2015)

Duncan puts his hand on the door and activates his ring of blinking as he attempts  to pass through the stone door


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Vincent chuckles, "sorry mate.  I'm not opposed to sharing, gods know I could use your help once I get inside getting all the old coot's secrets deciphered.  But at the end of the day only one person rules and I want that to be me.  No offense."
> 
> "I kind of agree," Tessara says reluctantly.  "I applaud your efforts, I'm ashamed to admit that I'm a touch surprised at your altruism to be honest.  But I think I'm close."  She pauses and shakes her head, "for what it's worth I'll support you after I'm inside, the world needs help."



Drell shakes her head bemusedly. "Well, this is an unusual experience. I never expected I would be the one suggesting cooperation, or you two the ones turning me down." She stands. "I'll take that as my cue to get back to work then, or at the very least get some rest. Tessara, I'll give you a copy of my notes regarding that ancient language tomorrow...I look forward to seeing both of you again once I'm in control of the academy."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 11, 2015)

From the corner of the gnome's eye was a young girl, matted hair, silver eyes and a feral disposition.  Crawling slowly towards the woman, growling lowly the entire time.

"Come here child." The redheaded gnome sits on the snowy ground, a gentle smile caressing her face as her compassionate voice welcomes the feral girl.  "It's alright, I won't anyone harm you." She reaches outward with a wooden plate of food pushed in front of the tiny woman by her other hand.  The child crawls over, skeptically eyeing the woman.  "It's been several moons, about time that you trusted me."  The child grabs a handful of food, sitting back to eat the chunk of elk meat.

"Let's call you Yuki, very fitting name for you.  My name is Fyre." The gnome sits quietly as the feral child eats, then curls up next to her, falling swiftly to sleep.  Fyre covers Yuki with her coat to keep her warm.

"Y'know the others won't approve of a human..." A rugged looking dwarf states, "I mean I know you can't have a child of your own...but ferals are a bit harder to deal with..."

"Stop your bellyaching Yenzu." Fyre laughs, "I know what I'm getting into. She needs a home though, why not us?"

"Be...cause...we aren't supposed to be accepting members right now, besides, You and I both know they are racist against them."

"Doesn't matter.  She's mine now.  I'll protect her like she was my own blood.  Took me months to get her trust me.  She'll be my daughter and teach her how to love and live with no regrets.  I'll teach her how to protect herself too, just like the rest of us.  Maybe she's part of a big plan, save the world even.  Keep falling in love until she finds the right person, and then protect that person with the tenacity that puts a raging orc to shame." She cracks a grin as she looks at Yenzu with dancing eyes, "Big dreams, huh?"

"Nah.  Not at all if she's your daughter.  I'm sure she will end up going above and beyond that.  Teach her right though, don't want to chance anything."

Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, and days into weeks that Fyre and Yuki began the learning process. 

First came chamber training, then wearing clothes the same day.  The gnome taught the human while speaking completely in elven initially. The child knew nothing of life outside of the forest.

Basic living techniques came next, then combat.  The vows though, they broke the girl.  Vows of celibacy, chains, and silence at different times in her life. 

*Age twenty-five, one year ago, night before leaving...*

_"I have lived here under command of the monastery for many years.  I demand recognition as a sister of the circle before I go."_speaking in elven the young woman stomps her foot at the high elf in front of her.

_"This is why you are unfit to bear that title, child.  You have no patience, you are unworthy."_ he gives a look of amusement, looking down upon her.

The woman's body twitches, _"Unworthy was it?  Because I was born in the wilds?  Raised by beasts?  I haven't patience for what you have done to me.  Just because I was born abnormal from the rest of you and have different views doesn't mean I'm no worse than any of you."_

_"You have much to learn.  You were what ruined our good name, you acted out as if you were some untrained beast.  We spread law and good throughout the lands, and yet...all you do is destroy.  You have no comprehension of good nor law of civilization."_

_"Heh...hehe...hahahahahahaha.  I know the law of the land though, unlike you.  Hunt if food is unable to be come by, mourn your pack members...and Mother Nature weeds out the sick and weak."_ she steps towards him, smirking to herself, _"You know no law but what you sat down."_ she lurches forward and rips his vocal cords right out of his throat, dropping him to the ground, _"You are no alpha.  One day I will become the alpha, I will come back to finish the job.  Get revenge on the helpless soul you took from me.  I will come back with friends and hunt you down like the rat you are."_  he sputters blood on her robes, causing her to tilt her head, "You are the cause of this monastery's downfall, sick and weak, in the mind, you bring the others down with your hate of humans...and by the way..." She grinds her heel into his chest, "Don't call me child." With that she strips herself of her robes and boots, walking out of the room to pack up her supplies and give herself a fresh change of clothes, something...a bit more her with the sounds of rushed yelling and screaming in the background.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking at the birds around the area, Kaylee will find the most intelligent looking bird and begin to talk to it.  "Do any of you know what happened to the building?  What this barrier might be?  Does it cause any issue for you?"

After speaking to the birds she will use her up-powered divination also adding to the power with her own.  _'How do we deal with this barrier?'_ She thinks while divining.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 31, 2015)

((Doing a general update for everyone since it's been so long.  Will try to address responses to above posts as well, if I missed anything nudge me))


*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




((Troyce hasn't posted in quite some time, unless there's an objection I'll assume Troyce goes off to his own things, possibly leaving with the ME crew.))

((What, if anything, this means for Ironwall I guess we'll have to figure out))





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




The cleric listens politely, occasionally prompting for questions as Ulysesn recounts his story.

((If there's anything you're particularly leaving out let me know, but otherwise we can move on))

Once Ulysesn finishes the cleric nods appreciatively, "a long and full tale, more than most people experience over several lifetimes."  He pauses a moment, a dead silence hanging in the air a moment before he continues.  "I confess that your wife's story ended as a tragedy.  That leaves you with a painful choice as to how your story will continue."

"Do you want to devote yourself to trying to continue her story?  While tragic her story's end was powerful and apparently with great meaning.  Such endings are rare, heroic, and inspiring.  Any future stories might pale in comparison, and all stories must end eventually."  His voice is somber and filled with caution.

"If you are sure I will take you to the Artiste.  I cannot speak for him but I will lend my support to your decision."

((If you're really not interested in continuing obviously you're not forced to, this is as easy a place to fade into the background as any.  You'll be missed though.))





*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




((I so should have gave these guys names that were easier to remember))

Dawine charges again, he momentarily flinches as Yuki changes but his momentum carries him forward regardless.  Rolling with it he swings at Yuki, the awkward punch of a brawler but one that's at least seasoned a few fights.  ((Unless Yuki's letting him he misses, I know you said you wanted hit, I'll leave it up to you if Yuki's going to take it))

Sherry gains a bit of composure, though is clearly still unsettled by everything.  She moves to the side, apparently trying to get out of Yuki's line of sight and takes cover behind some of the boxes.  Yuki has no problem following her, her technique is unrefined and more akin to a child's game than practical stealth.

Walt circles around apparently content to let Dawine tank the fighting.  After a moment he quickly draws his belt-knife and brandishes it at Lantana menacingly.  "Anything to win, right?  So how about you _give_ us the bell?"  His quickly looks between Lantana and Yuki, an obviously shaky hand holding the knife.  Lantana seems unperturbed by the youth in general but doesn't make any move, apparently deferring to Yuki.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




The birds don't seem to think anything unusual about the building.  They know that the two-legs abandoned the stone-nest several seasons ago but they have no idea why.

Kaylee's divination reveals:
_All have gathered.
The challenges are ready.

She will rise up.
The doors will open.

Inheritance awaits._​
The divination feels odd to Kaylee however.  Pushing it with her power she feels a current of power swirling all around the tower, Fate itself is caught up in the mix, apparently so much so that the divinations themselves are being bent.

It seems to be tied to either the tower or the geography of the area itself.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan places his hand against the door and tries to phase through however it remains solid, some sort of barrier or magical reinforcement stopping him.





*Spoiler*: _Drell/Annie_ 




Tessara offers an apologetic smile, "I wish we could but there's only one tower.  I have things to prove as well.  When this is over though, one way or another, I'd be happy to work with you."

Vincent chuckles, "I've been working on this for a while.  And I'm going to show the old bastard not to discount me."  His voice has a hint of danger to it, though it seems in good spirits.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara/Hayao/Max_ 




The phrase doesn't mean anything to Tassara.

Max doesn't recognize the phrase however she does recognize some of the references in it.  

"The Black City" is the ruins of a city lost in the great desert in Naisrep.  It was the capital of a civilization that fell to time and the elements long ago, technically it's been absorbed by Naisrep but it's dangerous to try to go there given the elements.  

"The emperor's throne" refers to the Emperor of Naisrep, either his throne or more likely given context the capital city itself.

The "nine bloodlines" refer to the nine noble families of Naisrep: Alfarsi, Darzi, El-amin, El-hashem, Hakim, Nejem, Saab, Samara, and Zaman.  The Emperor's family is Alfarsi (and has been for several generations now).  Beyond that Max knows random historical facts about them but nothing that seems particularly applicable here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A slight flame of life is in Ulysesn's eye
"No, I think she has something far grander than that in store. I'm interested in how you would revive such a person, one who appears to have her essence burned so even in death the story ends. Take me to Artiste, I have a promise with a father to keep at the least and apologies to make at her own expense. I have to try at least. My life is long enough as is, I don't mind the risks."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A slight flame of life is in Ulysesn's eye
> "No, I think she has something far grander than that in store. I'm interested in how you would revive such a person, one who appears to have her essence burned so even in death the story ends. Take me to Artiste, I have a promise with a father to keep at the least and apologies to make at her own expense. I have to try at least. My life is long enough as is, I don't mind the risks."




*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




The cleric bows slightly in a non-judgmental fashion.  He turns and gestures for Ulysesn to follow.  Nissa rides to follow, eyes wide taking in the sights of and sounds.

He leads the pair inside one of the buildings, the hallways are slightly narrow and there's a surprising amount of traffic from individuals running about.  After a few moments they arrive at a small, candlelit office.

An older halfing, perhaps into his 50's, sits at a desk on the office.  He looks up when the cleric enters.  He looks at the cleric a moment with a slightly puzzled expression, "Poet Laureate, is there something you would need at this hour?"  The halfling's voice is surprisingly bold, filling the room with an almost musical quality.

The human bows formally, "Artiste, I encountered a story today.  This man brings tales of both awe and great sorrow and seeks an equally valuable boon that his wife might be returned to him and her story be allowed to continue."

The halfling considers Ulysesn a moment before replying in turn, "a great story is it, you have found your inspiration at last then?"

"Yes, honored master, I have already begun the play, though a serial might be more fitting than an epic in this case.  It tells the tale of--," the cleric is quickly cut off by a wave of the Artiste's hand.

"I will be happy to hear all about it tomorrow or when you are ready.  But now I believe different matters are at hand."  He focuses fully on Ulysesn, "so a lost love?"  The halfling's voice has an immense presence to it, commanding in its own right.  "I sense that you can understand that stories aside such miracles are asked of us many times a day and that even if the gods were willing we could not keep pace."

"The Eternal Bard pens the story of our world, the great play of all existence.  If you would have me beseech him to make a change to this work I must first pose a challenge.  Tell me not the tale of your journey but the true essence of the request.  Describe for me the soul that has departed, the core of the one you have lost."  There's an obvious judgement in his words and the challenge is self-evident.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 31, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To test Dawine's strike, she allows him to connect.  She immediately regrets it, landing roughly on the ground, her brain seems to still be rattling.  She tilts her head at Walt, ?Well look at you, gutsy little thing.  Y'know, she crushed a star traveler's skull with one good swing of that fan of her's.  Eye was even hanging out and everything.  Maybe it's not me you should be worried about in this situation.?

She watches the three carefully, looking to judge their movements and dodge out of the way, or to defend Lantana if need be.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 






			
				Captain Obvious said:
			
		

> To test Dawine's strike, she allows him to connect.  She immediately  regrets it, landing roughly on the ground, her brain seems to still be  rattling.  She tilts her head at Walt, ?Well look  at you, gutsy little thing.  Y'know, she crushed a star traveler's skull  with one good swing of that fan of her's.  Eye was even hanging out and  everything.  Maybe it's not me you should be worried about in this  situation.?
> 
> She watches the three carefully, looking to judge their movements and dodge out of the way, or to defend Lantana if need be.


Pressing the seeming advantage Dawine scrambles forward for the bell.  His technique again seems to be of the bull-in-a-china-shop school of fighting.

Walt continues looking between the two, though he seems slightly more apprehensive of Lantana, "yeah?  But if she moves I'll gut her.  Just give Dawine the bell, and we win, nice and easy."  He's clearly nervous but his voice holds together with surprising firmness.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 31, 2015)

"A...barrier? Fucknuts." Duncan said with a  sigh.. 

Spellcraft (is it like the barrier at Drell's tower?)


Roll(1d20)+22:
4,+22
Total:26


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2015)

Drell nods to Tessara and Vincent, then heads back to the Academy. She'll spend an hour or so examining the barrier, trying to identify any consistent piece, then turn in for the night. 

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+43:
3,+43
Total:46


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "A...barrier? Fucknuts." Duncan said with a  sigh..
> 
> Spellcraft (is it like the barrier at Drell's tower?)
> 
> ...



It is, in fact, strikingly similar to the barrier at Drell's tower.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods to Tessara and Vincent, then heads back to the Academy. She'll spend an hour or so examining the barrier, trying to identify any consistent piece, then turn in for the night.



There doesn't seem to be any consistent piece in the pattern.  From time to time there are bits that repeat, in a way it almost seems reminiscent of the multitude of gears in a clock, but unlike said clock there doesn't appear to be any overreaching order or predictable pattern to it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Fine, you want to play that?  I'll play that." her hair and eyes darken to an onyx, skin turns a crimson shade and her lower half morphs into the form of a deer.  The voice deepens as well, "Let's go then.  Man-to-deer.  There's no way that little beauty can be gutted like a fish." She spins the bells on her finger.  "If you can catch them...you get em." She throws them into the air above her with those words.

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total:33


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2015)

((Probably last post for the night.  Will reply to things in the morning though  ))



Captain Obvious said:


> "Fine, you want to play that?  I'll play that." her hair and eyes darken to an onyx, skin turns a crimson shade and her lower half morphs into the form of a deer.  The voice deepens as well, "Let's go then.  Man-to-deer.  There's no way that little beauty can be gutted like a fish.  She spins the bells on her finger.  "If you can catch them...you get em." She throws them into the air above her with those words.
> 
> Intimidate-
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...



Walt drops the knife with a clatter, "what the fuck?"  He turns from Lantana entirely with a look of shocked horror.  Dawine staggers back as well, in total shock at the sight of the larger creature.  Lantana's continues watching expressionless, though Yuki catches a slightly bemused gleam in her eyes.

For a span of a breath there's nothing but silence then the air is broken with a flash of movement, a small rock flies through the air to clip the bells knocking them askew through the air.  Following it back shows the source: Sherry, becoming increasingly horrorstruck at her movement.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn looks at the halfling
"How does one truly describe another person's soul when ones own soul is unknown? Should it be done with words, dance, or song? Or not at all as one shouldn't know such things... I cannot do things like give a soul such justice, but I will try to my best."
Ulysesn takes a deep breath then dances as best as he can like Makenna
Dance: 1d20+13
11+13 = 24
"She is the flame, common throughout the lands yet just as splendid. Gentle and warm to her allies and cold and biting to her enemies. Her flickering dance holds beauty as does her soul. She'd stand by her friends and follow despite fear. She's an ordinary bartending girl of Etiawhtaes with a fiery yet gentle spirit who is unsure of her future yet pushed on with a fool like I. She loves her father and endures the harshness of the world... Despite that she is afraid, afraid of being left alone. She is a lonely flame that burns brightest... *''*"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the halfling
> "How does one truly describe another person's soul when ones own soul is unknown? Should it be done with words, dance, or song? Or not at all as one shouldn't know such things... I cannot do things like give a soul such justice, but I will try to my best."
> Ulysesn takes a deep breath then dances as best as he can like Makenna
> Dance: 1d20+13
> ...



The halfling Artiste watches and listens with an expressionless face, not unlike a judge appraising a work.  He is silent and unreadable for long moments after the end.  Finally he speaks, "Return in the morning, I will bring your request before Raconteur."  His voice is quieter and the man himself seems half lost in thought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> There doesn't seem to be any consistent piece in the pattern.  From time to time there are bits that repeat, in a way it almost seems reminiscent of the multitude of gears in a clock, but unlike said clock there doesn't appear to be any overreaching order or predictable pattern to it.



Drell frowns and dutifully scribes her failures into her journal before sleeping for two hours (Ring of Sustenance ftw) to regain her spells.

Waking up, she prepares her spells and extracts. Lacking options, she decides on two courses of action.

1. Cast *Summon Monster 1* and attempt to summon anything inside the barrier. If its successful, she'll cast *Summon Monster 3* and summon an ape, which she'll instruct to attempt to open the barrier from the inside (probably a dead end, but worth a shot). 

2. In the (likely) event that doesn't work, Drell will find a nice, quiet, hidden place to observe the barrier and watch. If anyone approaches she'll cast *Invisibility* and watch what they attempt.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell frowns and dutifully scribes her failures into her journal before sleeping for two hours (Ring of Sustenance ftw) to regain her spells.
> 
> Waking up, she prepares her spells and extracts. Lacking options, she decides on two courses of action.
> 
> ...



The summon monster fails to breach the barrier.

((I'm going to hold off on waiting a bit so that you don't get too far ahead of others you're with))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The halfling Artiste watches and listens with an expressionless face, not unlike a judge appraising a work.  He is silent and unreadable for long moments after the end.  Finally he speaks, "Return in the morning, I will bring your request before Raconteur."  His voice is quieter and the man himself seems half lost in thought.



Ulysesn bows in thanks
"Laureate, is there a silent place to reflect here? One where someone can meditate the mind? If so I'll be heading there."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn bows in thanks
> "Laureate, is there a silent place to reflect here? One where someone can meditate the mind? If so I'll be heading there."



The Poet Laureate leads Ulysesn to a quiet garden area, a handful of people are writing or painting but they all seem pretty absorbed in their work.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The Poet Laureate leads Ulysesn to a quiet garden area, a handful of people are writing or painting but they all seem pretty absorbed in their work.



"Thank you. Come get me tomorrow."
Ulysesn takes a meditation position, blocking out everything he can and does meditation until the next morning not moving.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tassara/Hayao/Max_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Max makes contact through Tassara to tell them about the current ruling families of Naisrep. 

-We technically don't come from any of those families so I guess you could go for Hojo's family name? But... I don't think that will work anyway...- Max warns Hayao while still invisible. 

-I believe s too. Looking at this people...things might get ugly fast and the less they know about WHO are we looking for the better. It is up to you Hayao-  Tassara will leave the decision to Hayao if he wants to say Hojo's family name. Either way, if they become aggressive, she will tell Hayao to fly and cast Spike Growth  where these people are (I believe he had fly on him, otherwise, Max can cast it).

Is the entrance to the tower visible? Could we rush past them?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you. Come get me tomorrow."
> Ulysesn takes a meditation position, blocking out everything he can and does meditation until the next morning not moving.



The night passes uneventfully save for the occasional person leaving or entering the garden to spend some time.  Nissa spends most of the evening playing hide-and-seek with Fluffykins among the plants and occasionally posing for paintings.

In the late morning the human cleric from the previous day comes to find Ulysesn.  His eyes are sunken and he looks a touch bedraggled, obviously having not slept much the night before.  He seems somewhat more reserved than the previous day as well.  "Ah, you're awake, good.  Your presence is requested in the great auditorium, please follow me."




soulnova said:


> Is the entrance to the tower visible? Could we rush past them?



The entrance is by where the man who spoke is.  With luck you could probably rush by, though it might be iffy if they move to block or if the crowds can slow things down (granted you could attempt to overrun them).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The night passes uneventfully save for the occasional person leaving or entering the garden to spend some time.  Nissa spends most of the evening playing hide-and-seek with Fluffykins among the plants and occasionally posing for paintings.
> 
> In the late morning the human cleric from the previous day comes to find Ulysesn.  His eyes are sunken and he looks a touch bedraggled, obviously having not slept much the night before.  He seems somewhat more reserved than the previous day as well.  "Ah, you're awake, good.  Your presence is requested in the great auditorium, please follow me."



"You seem tired, it's important to take care of yourself."
Ulysesn stands up and stretches
"Time to get going again Nissa. Lead on. "
Ulysesn follows the cleric.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2015)

(( Alright, good to know, thank you.  ))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 1, 2015)

Kaylee will wander about the outside of the castle searching for *Drell*.  Once she locates her she will tell her about the divination.  "Just so you know, I did a divination on this whole thing.  Plus I talked to the birds but they didn't seem to know anything more than 'It has been abandoned'."  She waves her hand toward the building.

The Divination:

*Spoiler*: __ 




All have gathered.
The challenges are ready.

She will rise up.
The doors will open.

Inheritance awaits.



"The divination though..."  She pauses scowling slightly.  "It didn't seem right.  Like something was pushing on it..."  Kaylee shakes her head slightly.  "I'm not sure if it has to do with the castle.  Have you tried the land?"  She bends down and runs her hands over the grass then her head snaps up and she gets as close to the tower as possible.

She will use Stone Talk.  "Speak to me of this barrier covering you.  What also is behind you in this castle?  What has happened to you?"

Stone Talk:
(I'm still in the process of leveling but this is one of the spells adding to my list.)

*Spoiler*: __ 




School divination; Level druid 6, shaman 7
CASTING

Casting Time 10 minutes
Components V, S, DF
EFFECT

Range personal
Target you
Duration 1 min./level	

DESCRIPTION

You gain the ability to speak with stones, which relate to you who or what has touched them as well as revealing what is covered or concealed behind or under them. The stones relate complete descriptions if asked. A stone's perspective, perception, and knowledge may prevent the stone from providing the details you are looking for. You can speak with natural or worked stone.



What she learns she will tell Drell.  If she learns nothing from the worked stones of the castle she will do the same spell on the natural stone beneath in the morning.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Probably last post for the night.  Will reply to things in the morning though  ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 "Nice." She grins widely, "I'd say that's a pass.  Anything to win, eh?  Charge out and strike, threatening the second in command to get the leader's attention, slip off into the darkness during the chaos to take advantage.  What do you think Anna?" She crosses her arms over her chest, looking over at Lantana.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 1, 2015)

Hayao adjusts his daisho a touch in his obi, and then lifts his chin, giving a clear, and concise answer in the form of...

"Alfarsi."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 1, 2015)

Duncan nods and makes a note of the place as he walks away and heads out of the cave, observing where he ends up. If all is good he will attempt to get back to Drell.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2015)

((I'll have to reply to Ulysesn later, that will be more lengthy than I have time for before work, sorry))



Kuno said:


> She will use Stone Talk.  "Speak to me of this barrier covering you.  What also is behind you in this castle?  What has happened to you?"
> 
> What she learns she will tell Drell.  If she learns nothing from the worked stones of the castle she will do the same spell on the natural stone beneath in the morning.


((Just FYI stone tell has an range of "personal" so it's actually affecting Kaylee not the stone itself, allowing her to talk to whatever stones she wants during the 11 minutes it lasts.  So in this case you wouldn't need to cast it twice, unless the conversation lasts longer than the duration 1 min/level.))

There's no response from the worked stone of the tower, perhaps the barrier blocks sound as well as touch?

The natural rock in the area remembers the construction of the tower some time ago (though not long by a stone's memory I suppose).  Of the excavation of stone to unearth lines of power upon which the tower was built.  The stone has no knowledge of the technical aspect of the magic but this natural power likely fuels the barrier.  It has no knowledge of what is going on inside the tower now.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Nice." She grins widely, "I'd say that's a pass.  Anything to win, eh?  Charge out and strike, threatening the second in command to get the leader's attention, slip off into the darkness during the chaos to take advantage.  What do you think Anna?" She crosses her arms over her chest, looking over at Lantana.


Lantana flicks her fan open, cooling her face a moment.  "It was an effort, I suppose.  Some inklings of innovation, if short sighted."  She pauses a moment pressing her lips apparently deciding what to say before continuing, "for untrained children not bad I suppose."

The kids still seem a touch freaked out by the whole situation and remain silent.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao adjusts his daisho a touch in his obi, and then lifts his chin, giving a clear, and concise answer in the form of...
> 
> "Alfarsi."



The man's face darkens a bit, this was apparently not the response he was looking for.  "If so you obviously have failed the Emperor in some great way to be sent so unprepared."  He gestures and the milling figures stop and turn toward Hayao.  "The reasons matter little to me, we can always use more test subjects.  Do come in and we'll get started."  He gestures toward the door to his side.



Vergil said:


> Duncan nods and makes a note of the place as he walks away and heads out of the cave, observing where he ends up. If all is good he will attempt to get back to Drell.



Getting out of the cave is fairly straightforward and he emerges in a small wooded area.  Fortunately a tower makes a  lovely geographic guide and after a few miles of walking he is back in the area.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 2, 2015)

The moon elf gives a slightly derisive sounding sniff, and his hand rest neatly away from his blade. He begins to walk slowly towards the side door, though in particular is mindful of the positions of any of the figures near him, and how close they get. "How long?" he asks then, glancing at the apparent leader.

-I don't appreciate the look of this. It doesn't sit well with me.-


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2015)

-Neither for me- 
-Just so you know, if the tower doesn't bar magical transportation, I can do Dimensional Door and get us out if we are in a pinch- Max follows Hayao while still invisible and flying. 
-I do have word of recall too but I was hoping to use it once we found Hojo- 

Tassara will try to discern if they meant to obviously hurt them as soon as they get inside. 
Sense Motive 1d20+23=40
Perception 1d20+27=45


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 2, 2015)

She slowly shifts back to her Stryx form,"As children they did alright, with enough training and practice, I'm sure they can become competant enough to at the very least gather information." she looks between the trio, moving over and tossing the bells to them, "Training begins at sun rise in this building, get some food in your bellies, and have a good night's rest, you'll need it.  Try to keep word of here quiet for now.  Unless you have questions, you may go."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You seem tired, it's important to take care of yourself."
> Ulysesn stands up and stretches
> "Time to get going again Nissa. Lead on. "
> Ulysesn follows the cleric.



"When one's muse beckons," the cleric begins, "it is not wise to ignore her.  Come, we must not be late."  With little fanfare the man leads Ulysesn into a building.  Again it seems a maze of narrow hallways.  After a moment they arrive at a doorway.  A woman awaits them, like the man she looks as if she has not slept in more than a day.

She gives Ulysesn a weary smile and lifts a brass lantern handing the simple light to him, "ah, you're here, good they're about to begin.  Please enter."  She gestures through the door to the blackness within.

Inside Ulysesn finds himself on a wooden platform, some sort of stage.  Looking out into the darkness he sees hundreds, perhaps a thousand, candle-lit faces surrounding the stage.  Before he has more than a moment to consider this they begin to sing.












The voices being soft and somber, almost morose, but quickly and steadily build in tone and temperament.  As the music builds the light grows as well, some of the candles seeming to grow more brilliant.  When it hits the first crescendo one of the candles suddenly vanishes in a flash, leaving behind a pocket of darkness.

At the same time the tiny light from the lantern seems to grow more brightly.  The process repeats, other candles vanishing in a flash as the music continues, quickly becoming as rapid as the notes themselves are sung, whatever magic is at work clearly is linked to the song itself.

Soon as the music begins to dwindle the light from the lantern is brilliant, so much so that the rest of the auditorium is impenetrable darkness.

When the the song finishes the room is silent.  The air hangs heavy for a moment before the halfling Artiste steps forward into the circle of light.  Like the others he seems weary though in his case it seems far more dramatic, as if he aged twenty years overnight.

"I received a most curious response to my divinations after you left," he begins simply.  His voice still booms despite the apparent weariness.  The rest of the auditorium is silent, it is impossible to tell if everyone has already left.  "Most divinations are cryptic mysteries, leaving one never sure if the expected course of action is right or not.  This one told a story of a woman, a dancer, who was unusually devoted to Raconteur despite a life of hardships.  Even at her death she asked for only one thing, that her child be watched over."

"And that child was given the Eternal Bard's blessing, though in the end he could not prevent her fate."  He gestures at the brilliantly glowing lantern, "that is 'the flame that dances.'  All that could be gathered of her spirit.  Unfortunately her nature prevents even the Loremaster from returning her as she was, but perhaps this will give you comfort as your story continues."

((Other posts will come in the morning))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "When one's muse beckons," the cleric begins, "it is not wise to ignore her.  Come, we must not be late."  With little fanfare the man leads Ulysesn into a building.  Again it seems a maze of narrow hallways.  After a moment they arrive at a doorway.  A woman awaits them, like the man she looks as if she has not slept in more than a day.
> 
> She gives Ulysesn a weary smile and lifts a brass lantern handing the simple light to him, "ah, you're here, good they're about to begin.  Please enter."  She gestures through the door to the blackness within.
> 
> ...


"All that is left... You all look exhausted. If only I came here sooner than I did. Her blood still resides in me and protects me. Is there anything I can do or give to help her? Give a piece of my own soul or shelter her to grow? Make a Wish?"
Ulysesn gazes at the flame sadly

*Spoiler*: _ignis_ 



"Is there anything I can do to heal what I have done?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 3, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> The moon elf gives a slightly derisive sounding sniff, and his hand rest neatly away from his blade. He begins to walk slowly towards the side door, though in particular is mindful of the positions of any of the figures near him, and how close they get. "How long?" he asks then, glancing at the apparent leader.
> 
> -I don't appreciate the look of this. It doesn't sit well with me.-



"The ritual itself?  Perhaps an hour.  The effects take some time to settle in, a few hours to a few days depending on how much you struggle," the man's voice is very matter-of-fact.  "Oddly the ones that struggle seem to produce better results though.  But even they sometimes end up like these things."  He gestures to the zombie-like people that were milling about the tower.



soulnova said:


> Tassara will try to discern if they meant to obviously hurt them as soon as they get inside.
> Sense Motive 1d20+23=40
> Perception 1d20+27=45


They don't seem like they are going to attack you, though the man seems very confident that he will be complied with.  His "testing" doesn't sound like it will be particularly healthy though, nor does he seem concerned at all with that fact.



Captain Obvious said:


> She slowly shifts back to her Stryx form,"As children they did alright, with enough training and practice, I'm sure they can become competant enough to at the very least gather information." she looks between the trio, moving over and tossing the bells to them, "Training begins at sun rise in this building, get some food in your bellies, and have a good night's rest, you'll need it.  Try to keep word of here quiet for now.  Unless you have questions, you may go."



Walt and Sherry nod, still pretty intimidated and make their way towards the exit.  Dawine hesitates a moment, speaking, "you'll make me stronger, right?"  Without really waiting for confirmation he nods to himself and goes to follow the others.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "All that is left... You all look exhausted. If only I came here sooner than I did. Her blood still resides in me and protects me. Is there anything I can do or give to help her? Give a piece of my own soul or shelter her to grow? Make a Wish?"
> Ulysesn gazes at the flame sadly
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ignis_
> ...



The flame itself seems to dance and pulse within the lantern as Ulysesn speaks.

The cleric hesitates before speaking, "Raconteur has done all he can for her.  I confess I do not understand the complexities involved."  After a moment he continues, "restoring her essence took a miracle of his power.  If you can provide that essence with a form perhaps she might live again."  He seems especially cautious with the last part.

"Take great care however, stories that center around manipulating the spirit of another quickly become very dark stories."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 3, 2015)

Hayao angles his neck a bit, rolling his shoulders as he rubs between his clavicles slowly. "And do you have any magic users on hand? Can I be certain this will go smoothly?" He glances over his shoulder at that query, continuing with brisk steps into the tower, and suddenly on much higher alert, and seeming especially irate. He doesn't stop for the answer, continuing independent of the head guard's reply.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The flame itself seems to dance and pulse within the lantern as Ulysesn speaks.
> 
> The cleric hesitates before speaking, "Raconteur has done all he can for her.  I confess I do not understand the complexities involved."  After a moment he continues, "restoring her essence took a miracle of his power.  If you can provide that essence with a form perhaps she might live again."  He seems especially cautious with the last part.
> 
> "Take great care however, stories that center around manipulating the spirit of another quickly become very dark stories."


Ulysesn smiles as the flame flickers
"Giving her form is within my power... Give me a moment, I have to make contacts."

-*Tassara!* I have gathered Makenna's soul with the help of Raconteur and his clerics. I need to know Drell's current status on her part.-


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2015)

@Uly -Good! Hold on-  he can tell she was focused on something else.

@Drell -Drell, Uly seems to have found Makenna's soul. Can you please get in touch with him? Are you still at the academy? We are surrounded by... things. I can't move away right now.- 

Tassara relays any information back to Uly and adds.

-Just *keep her soul safe*. We'll try to solve this matter as fast as we possibly can and go back-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> @Uly -Good! Hold on-  he can tell she was focused on something else.
> 
> @Drell -Drell, Uly seems to have found Makenna's soul. Can you please get in touch with him? Are you still at the academy? We are surrounded by... things. I can't move away right now.-
> 
> ...



-Alright Tassara, we'll stay here. I'm in Ylati at a major church of Raconteur-

Ulysesn turns to Artiste.
"I will help guard her soul along with Nissa waiting for my friends to come. I'm in particular waiting for a fae named Drell who wears a mask to conceal blinding beauty. If any of the clerics bump into her lead her here. I'm sure Makenna will enjoy the familiar company at least."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 9)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2 1)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4)
-Shield (4)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (4)
-Haste (4)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 7)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level - (5)
-Disintegrate (2)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I






soulnova said:


> @Drell -Drell, Uly seems to have found Makenna's soul. Can you please get in touch with him? Are you still at the academy? We are surrounded by... things. I can't move away right now.-



-Very well, I'll teleport over. Not like there's much going on over here,- Drell responds. 

She casts *Scrying* on Ulyssesn and uses that to get a passing familiarity with wherever he is. She'll leave Alter behind to keep watch while she's gone, then she'll *Teleport* to Ulyssesn's side.

((Barring any Teleport mishaps...))

"Well, it's about time," Drell says as she appears. "I've always been interested in seeing an unbound elemental soul. May I?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((Barring any  mishaps...))
"Cold as ever Drell, it's Makenna, she's still there just no form and she's much weaker than before. If there wasn't so many delays she'd probably be in better shape..."
Ulysesn looks at the clerics
"Can any harm come from Drell just looking? This is the friend who can help get her back *safely*."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 3, 2015)

"Much stronger." she nods to the trio as they leave, then gets into the crate from before to give Lantana a dragon cloak as well, "I've got high hopes for these kids.  They seem like they have potential." she rubs her own cheek, "And in case you're wondering, no that demon deertaur wasn't a form taken by the tattoo.  That's what I look like without magic.  I was once just a human girl, but in a grab for power to try and protect the others, I was reincarnated, into that.  I did many things I now regret between then and now, but I'm trying to turn over a new stone...oh wait no, it's leaf." she laughs sheepishly, "I want to make sure you are safe, I know you can handle yourself, there's no doubt about that.  But if there's something that scares you, just shout for me, I'll be there. Maybe it's the night with your beauty or maybe it was the punch to the head, but I'm going to pour my heart out to you." she blushes gently, "When I helped you initially...you were frail, undernourished, high on...whatever they said, honestly I didn't pay attention.  I didn't care where you came from, or who you were at that point.  I just saw you as someone that had so much life left to live.  And look at you now, you're a fantastic woman that can take care of yourself.  The more we spent time together, the more we fought together...I felt that...I...started growing away from the others, and bonding with you." she sighs, scratching the back of her head.

"See, my feelings are...innocent compared to what I have ever felt before.  I...um...I don't want to lose you as a friend, but." her face darkens, and her wings end up turning the vibrant colors of a parrot, "Maybe we can start spending more time together than just fighting?  Maybe making things in the snow, then warm cups of tea...maybe some quiet slow dancing to the music of our hearts..." she looks up to the ceiling, "I'm choking on my heart, it's beating like a drum.  In all my life I've never been this nervous.  I guess what I'm saying is...Let me become your guardian, your friend...Your...lover if you will take this idiotic creature.  I make a lot of mistakes, and sometimes I may get carried away...but I mean well, and I promise not to hurt you in any way if I can help it, Lantana."  she looks the woman in the eye, in sincerity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 3, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao angles his neck a bit, rolling his shoulders as he rubs between his clavicles slowly. "And do you have any magic users on hand? Can I be certain this will go smoothly?" He glances over his shoulder at that query, continuing with brisk steps into the tower, and suddenly on much higher alert, and seeming especially irate. He doesn't stop for the answer, continuing independent of the head guard's reply.



The man allows Hayao to enter without any resistance and enters behind him.  The milling zombie-like people stay outside and go back to whatever they were doing.  Once inside he reaches to a silver bell hanging beside the door and sounds two peeling rings.  A heartbeat later a pair of cloaked figures come rushing down a winding stair into the room.  They move with unnatural grace and speed and, when they near, the trio can see glowing yellow eyes beneath the hoods of black robes.

The man speaks, "mages?  Were you really sent here with no knowledge of what you face?  We have magic enough for any here.  Whether that will avail you any remains to be seen."  He turns to the two graceful men and addresses them, "take him to the dungeons, ready him for the ritual."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> -Alright Tassara, we'll stay here. I'm in Ylati at a major church of Raconteur-
> 
> Ulysesn turns to Artiste.
> "I will help guard her soul along with Nissa waiting for my friends to come. I'm in particular waiting for a fae named Drell who wears a mask to conceal blinding beauty. If any of the clerics bump into her lead her here. I'm sure Makenna will enjoy the familiar company at least."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((Barring any  mishaps...))
> "Cold as ever Drell, it's Makenna, she's still there just no form and she's much weaker than before. If there wasn't so many delays she'd probably be in better shape..."
> Ulysesn looks at the clerics
> "Can any harm come from Drell just looking? This is the friend who can help get her back *safely*."



((No mishaps))

"I would not be overly concerned, take care, of course, but Raconteur would not have put such energy into leaving something so fragile."  The halfling offers a weary smile, "keep the lantern safe, take great care with magics that can affect the soul, but otherwise it should be fine."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Much stronger." she nods to the trio as they leave, then gets into the crate from before to give Lantana a dragon cloak as well, "I've got high hopes for these kids.  They seem like they have potential." she rubs her own cheek, "And in case you're wondering, no that demon deertaur wasn't a form taken by the tattoo.  That's what I look like without magic.  I was once just a human girl, but in a grab for power to try and protect the others, I was reincarnated, into that.  I did many things I now regret between then and now, but I'm trying to turn over a new stone...oh wait no, it's leaf." she laughs sheepishly, "I want to make sure you are safe, I know you can handle yourself, there's no doubt about that.  But if there's something that scares you, just shout for me, I'll be there. Maybe it's the night with your beauty or maybe it was the punch to the head, but I'm going to pour my heart out to you." she blushes gently, "When I helped you initially...you were frail, undernourished, high on...whatever they said, honestly I didn't pay attention.  I didn't care where you came from, or who you were at that point.  I just saw you as someone that had so much life left to live.  And look at you now, you're a fantastic woman that can take care of yourself.  The more we spent time together, the more we fought together...I felt that...I...started growing away from the others, and bonding with you." she sighs, scratching the back of her head.
> 
> "See, my feelings are...innocent compared to what I have ever felt before.  I...um...I don't want to lose you as a friend, but." her face darkens, and her wings end up turning the vibrant colors of a parrot, "Maybe we can start spending more time together than just fighting?  Maybe making things in the snow, then warm cups of tea...maybe some quiet slow dancing to the music of our hearts..." she looks up to the ceiling, "I'm choking on my heart, it's beating like a drum.  In all my life I've never been this nervous.  I guess what I'm saying is...Let me become your guardian, your friend...Your...lover if you will take this idiotic creature.  I make a lot of mistakes, and sometimes I may get carried away...but I mean well, and I promise not to hurt you in any way if I can help it, Lantana."  she looks the woman in the eye, in sincerity.



Lantana blushes furiously and looks away before speaking, "I am not worthy of such praise.  Truly I only stand here because of the strength of you and the others."  She shifts somewhat awkwardly, "as to the other things, it has been suggested that I try new experiences; to learn more about myself.  I think I would like that.  As to other things," she hesitates.  "I do not know.  I don't know myself I can't make promises to others."

She looks back at Yuki curiously, "the deer creature, was the real you?"  She seems hesitant though not exactly frightened, "reincarnation?  What odd fate, perhaps the gods knew something of your wild nature?"  She offers a slight smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 3, 2015)

Hayao rolls his shoulders and keeps his hands away from his weapons, but seems content to move along with them, even if they seem intent on keeping him surrounded. "I see. Thank you," he tells the man once, nodding to him over his shoulder, before he looks to the two figures and their eyes. His gaze sets and hardens, but he doesn't say anything aloud.



-The further I go here, the more I wish to lash out. You may want to look for a possible exit way while I go to the dungeon, before we reconvene. I promise I won't fight unless it's absolutely necessary, when you're not there to back me.-


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana blushes furiously and looks away before speaking, "I am not worthy of such praise.  Truly I only stand here because of the strength of you and the others."  She shifts somewhat awkwardly, "as to the other things, it has been suggested that I try new experiences; to learn more about myself.  I think I would like that.  As to other things," she hesitates.  "I do not know.  I don't know myself I can't make promises to others."
> 
> She looks back at Yuki curiously, "the deer creature, was the real you?"  She seems hesitant though not exactly frightened, "reincarnation?  What odd fate, perhaps the gods knew something of your wild nature?"  She offers a slight smile.



Yuki nods, running her hand through her hair, "You deserve that and much more for how strong you were despite your fear.  I'll help you find yourself, no matter what goes on.  Even if we don't find out, it's an adventure in itself." She laughs sheepishly then, "Yeah, that deer is the real me." she changes to her true form again, "This is it.  Six foot tall half deer, half elf.  But still the same Yuki you've known." He bows with the elven half, kneeling the front of the deer, "Hello, my name is Yuki Wobblewizzle, Alseid and possible mount of the Dreamwalkers.  How is my elegant partner doing today?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> T
> 
> "I would not be overly concerned, take care, of course, but Raconteur would not have put such energy into leaving something so fragile."  The halfling offers a weary smile, "keep the lantern safe, take great care with magics that can affect the soul, but otherwise it should be fine."



*@DRELL*
"I see... Drell I'm relying on your mind and knowledge here for this to go smoothly."
Ulysesn sits near the lamp Makenna's soul is in.
"I have a lot of things to talk about when you're fully back."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *@DRELL*
> "I see... Drell I'm relying on your mind and knowledge here for this to go smoothly."
> Ulysesn sits near the lamp Makenna's soul is in.
> "I have a lot of things to talk about when you're fully back."



"Oh, won't that just be riveting," Drell murmurs, examining the lantern and the flickering flame within. "Two lovers, separated by death, brought together again...it might even bring a tear to my eye. Still, I suppose these clerics did satisfactory work, begging for scraps of their god's attention."

She begins fidgeting with the Wish artifact, turning it over in her hands and inspecting it for damage. 

"Magic at its core is altering reality - or at least our perception of reality, there's arguments for both - and a Wish really is the purest expression of that ability. You're about to witness a rare thing Ulyssesn, it isn't often that a spell this powerful is actually used, especially for something so trivial as restoring a single life. But Makenna's always been a special case, hasn't she?"

*Knowledge: Arcana* (To make sure she's not fucking anything up here)
Roll(1d20)+54:
16,+54
Total:70

"Now that Raconteur has restored Makenna's soul, this next step should be relatively straightforward. Observe." She grips the artifact solidly, and providing no revelations from the previous knowledge check: "If this truly is the spirit of Makenna, the child of fire Ulyssesn is always going on about, before me, then let her body be restored to this plane and her spirit restored to her body. Let her be as she was before her untimely death."

((Obviously if Drell would see any issue with that statement, VOID IT. We only get this one shot, though this is technically a "safe" use of Wish.))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2015)

*@Hayao *-Are you sure about that? We have ways to get us magically out of here. Unless they are barring that type of magic... Max?-

Max and Tassara already have detect magic activated, they will look around to see if there's any spell in place that bars them from teleporting in and out.   (or anything weird on the tower itself)

Tassara spellcraft 1d20+4=12  

Max spellcraft  1d20+16=30 


EDIT: Tassara will tell Hayao of Max findings (if any) and then fly to Max shoulder (Tassara has true seeing). They will hang back to make sure to know WHERE the dungeons are and then go explore the rest of the tower.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 4, 2015)

-I'm sure. Say the word and I'll be there as well.-


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 4, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao rolls his shoulders and keeps his hands away from his weapons, but seems content to move along with them, even if they seem intent on keeping him surrounded. "I see. Thank you," he tells the man once, nodding to him over his shoulder, before he looks to the two figures and their eyes. His gaze sets and hardens, but he doesn't say anything aloud.


The figures have odd, overlapping auras similar to the creatures outside though unlike the zombie-like creatures the light of their aura is far more briliant.  It sparkles in a way like viewing light through a gemstone, it makes it hard for Hayao to pinpoint the strength.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, running her hand through her hair, "You deserve that and much more for how strong you were despite your fear.  I'll help you find yourself, no matter what goes on.  Even if we don't find out, it's an adventure in itself." She laughs sheepishly then, "Yeah, that deer is the real me." she changes to her true form again, "This is it.  Six foot tall half deer, half elf.  But still the same Yuki you've known." He bows with the elven half, kneeling the front of the deer, "Hello, my name is Yuki Wobblewizzle, Alseid and possible mount of the Dreamwalkers.  How is my elegant partner doing today?"



Lantana slides her fan closed and rises quietly, looking over Yuki's natural form.  "How strange, I don't think I've seen anything like it before."  With a quiet laugh she amends, "though I suppose I wouldn't remember it if I had."  She raises a hand as if to touch then catches herself only to smooth her kimono, "you are part animal?"  She winces slightly and quickly amends, "forgive my impertinent tongue, I am afraid I am at a loss as to how to proceed here."

She pauses and takes a slow breath, seeming to relax slightly as she exhales.  "Perhaps simple is best, yes," she speaks half to herself then returns Yuki's bow.  "I am called Lantana, Yuki Wobblewizzle, though I don't know if that is my true name.  And my day has gone well, if uneventful.  I think a walk through the city streets and perhaps a drink would an appreciated change to that though I worry that unescorted my past might yet haunt me in the city."



Nicodemus said:


> "Oh, won't that just be riveting," Drell murmurs, examining the lantern and the flickering flame within. "Two lovers, separated by death, brought together again...it might even bring a tear to my eye. Still, I suppose these clerics did satisfactory work, begging for scraps of their god's attention."
> 
> She begins fidgeting with the Wish artifact, turning it over in her hands and inspecting it for damage.
> 
> ...



As soon as Drell finishes her wish the light of the lamp winks out, plunging the entire room into total darkness for a moment.  Before the pair's eyes have a chance to adjust light returns in the form of the warm, comforting aura surrounding Makenna's body.  She rests on the floor of the auditorium dressed as she was before she die (her "human" form for reference).

*heal check dice clatter* physically at least she is fine, the sleep is a deep but natural one.  She should fully recover in a few hours to a few days.  Mentally will have to wait until she regains consciousness.



soulnova said:


> *@Hayao *-Are you sure about that? We have ways to get us magically out of here. Unless they are barring that type of magic... Max?-
> 
> Max and Tassara already have detect magic activated, they will look around to see if there's any spell in place that bars them from teleporting in and out.   (or anything weird on the tower itself)
> 
> ...





Hidden Nin said:


> -I'm sure. Say the word and I'll be there as well.-



The tower itself is layered with spells, and other auras can be felt randomly throughout the tower as apparently numerous powerful spells are being worked.

The tower itself is warded against teleportation and scrying though such magics seem to work inside it just fine (at least here).

Hayao is lead through a door that leads to stairs going down into the belly of the dungeon.  The only other feature of note in the room is a spiral stair going up, by the size of the tower there are probably 3 or 4 levels above ground.

Hayao is escorted down into a small maze of cells.  About half of the cells are occupied with humans that are either unconscious, dead, or unresponsive writhing in agony.  After a moment they come to a heavy door and a small stone room beyond.  "Strip to your small clothes, leave everything outside.  The masters will be with you when they are ready," one of the figures addresses in a mix of hostility and boredom.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> As soon as Drell finishes her wish the light of the lamp winks out, plunging the entire room into total darkness for a moment.  Before the pair's eyes have a chance to adjust light returns in the form of the warm, comforting aura surrounding Makenna's body.  She rests on the floor of the auditorium dressed as she was before she die (her "human" form for reference).
> 
> *heal check dice clatter* physically at least she is fine, the sleep is a deep but natural one.  She should fully recover in a few hours to a few days.  Mentally will have to wait until she regains consciousness.



Drell nods, satisfied, and turns to Ulyssesn. "There. I will be returning to my Academy - if you wish, I can bring you along as well."

Whether Ulyssesn, Nissa, and Makenna come along or not, she teleports back to the academy.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2015)

Are there any windows they could use to jump out? Max and Tassara will make a mental note on where they are if they need to leave the building before teleporting away. 


-We might be able to flee from this area with the help of magic-  T/M will take the set of stairs up... -We'll go above and check if Hojo's there.... Seems like there are several other spellcasters here. I don't know if they could detect us soon so we need to make haste- 

Tassara keeps the link open. If Hayao needs any assistance, they will double back right away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods, satisfied, and turns to Ulyssesn. "There. I will be returning to my Academy - if you wish, I can bring you along as well."
> 
> Whether Ulyssesn, Nissa, and Makenna come along or not, she teleports back to the academy.



Ulysesn moves to Makenna's side, his heart beating quickly
"It worked! Thank you Drell. We both owe you one. Though the clerics are exhausted it's the best place for her to rest. I'll help take care of her and protect her with Nissa and the clerics. Perhaps we will meet again when she recovers."
Ulysesn turns towards the head cleric
"She is back, the rest is up to her and us to help her recover. Thank you so much for all of your help, this would have been much harder otherwise." Ulysesn hugs Laureate then lets go
"I'll need help taking her to a bed at the least."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 4, 2015)

Hayao takes a deep breath, glancing away from the cells, and turning to the figures. He lifts his chin a touch, looking down his nose a bit towards them, with hardly any light there to catch the lenses of his spectacles.. "I don't think that I am going to be doing this ritual. I wish to speak with your masters about a separate matter. Please escort me upstairs...or I will have to move there through force."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 4, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana slides her fan closed and rises quietly, looking over Yuki's natural form.  "How strange, I don't think I've seen anything like it before."  With a quiet laugh she amends, "though I suppose I wouldn't remember it if I had."  She raises a hand as if to touch then catches herself only to smooth her kimono, "you are part animal?"  She winces slightly and quickly amends, "forgive my impertinent tongue, I am afraid I am at a loss as to how to proceed here."
> 
> She pauses and takes a slow breath, seeming to relax slightly as she exhales.  "Perhaps simple is best, yes," she speaks half to herself then returns Yuki's bow.  "I am called Lantana, Yuki Wobblewizzle, though I don't know if that is my true name.  And my day has gone well, if uneventful.  I think a walk through the city streets and perhaps a drink would an appreciated change to that though I worry that unescorted my past might yet haunt me in the city."



"Then I will escort you, so that you can travel without worry." Yuki states, straightening from the bow, and changing into a form slightly less feral.


"There, now with significantly less deer, but still closer to myself.  What do you think?" He stretches back to look behind himself, "To calm any worries, I call myself a beast as it is, calling me part animal isn't rude." He smiles comfortingly and offers his arm to her to escort her out. Once out she locks the warehouse door behind them and walks with the woman.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods, satisfied, and turns to Ulyssesn. "There. I will be returning to my Academy - if you wish, I can bring you along as well."
> 
> Whether Ulyssesn, Nissa, and Makenna come along or not, she teleports back to the academy.


Drell teleports back without issue.

Ulysesn, Nissa, and Makenna are apparently staying for now at least.



soulnova said:


> Are there any windows they could use to jump out? Max and Tassara will make a mental note on where they are if they need to leave the building before teleporting away.


Tassara remembers seeing a few windows from outside, higher up the tower.  They're narrow though, Max might have trouble fitting through them.

Heading up about a flight they pass a door that's shut tight obviously leading to the second floor.  The stairs continue spiraling upward from there to points unknown.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn moves to Makenna's side, his heart beating quickly
> "It worked! Thank you Drell. We both owe you one. Though the clerics are exhausted it's the best place for her to rest. I'll help take care of her and protect her with Nissa and the clerics. Perhaps we will meet again when she recovers."
> Ulysesn turns towards the head cleric
> "She is back, the rest is up to her and us to help her recover. Thank you so much for all of your help, this would have been much harder otherwise." Ulysesn hugs Laureate then lets go
> "I'll need help taking her to a bed at the least."



The cleric nods, "an amazing resolution.  I'm sure the story will be epic when I finish writing it, though for now I think I will sleep for a week.  You are welcome to stay if you wish though we have little more than cots here, she might be more comfortable at one of the inns."

Nissa looks over Makenna checking for injury tears welling in her tiny eyes, "is she really back?  I didn't think," she stammers.  "I didn't realize how dangerous it was when you all left, that you might not come back.  I thought maybe if I had been there I might have made a difference."  She sniffs loudly and Fluffykins prods her from behind prompting her to shake herself out of it.

With a snap of her fingers Makenna rises up from the ground, supported somewhat awkwardly by a small invisible disk of force.  "Right then, the floor's not the place for her, should we find an inn?  Or would you prefer to teleport her back home to rest?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao takes a deep breath, glancing away from the cells, and turning to the figures. He lifts his chin a touch, looking down his nose a bit towards them, with hardly any light there to catch the lenses of his spectacles.. "I don't think that I am going to be doing this ritual. I wish to speak with your masters about a separate matter. Please escort me upstairs...or I will have to move there through force."



One of the cloaked men frowns and raises a hand, an oddly warped hand that sports demonic claws at the tips of the fingers.  With a slight growl he repeats himself, "strip to your small clothes.  The masters will attend to you when they are ready, your concerns are beneath them."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Then I will escort you, so that you can travel without worry." Yuki states, straightening from the bow, and changing into a form slightly less feral.
> 
> 
> "There, now with significantly less deer, but still closer to myself.  What do you think?" He stretches back to look behind himself, "To calm any worries, I call myself a beast as it is, calling me part animal isn't rude." He smiles comfortingly and offers his arm to her to escort her out. Once out she locks the warehouse door behind them and walks with the woman.



Lantana gives a small smile, "that should do nicely for an escort I think.  Now, do you have a place in mind to drink?  I'm afraid the little I've seen of town hasn't spurred any particular memories to me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The cleric nods, "an amazing resolution.  I'm sure the story will be epic when I finish writing it, though for now I think I will sleep for a week.  You are welcome to stay if you wish though we have little more than cots here, she might be more comfortable at one of the inns."
> 
> Nissa looks over Makenna checking for injury tears welling in her tiny eyes, "is she really back?  I didn't think," she stammers.  "I didn't realize how dangerous it was when you all left, that you might not come back.  I thought maybe if I had been there I might have made a difference."  She sniffs loudly and Fluffykins prods her from behind prompting her to shake herself out of it.
> 
> With a snap of her fingers Makenna rises up from the ground, supported somewhat awkwardly by a small invisible disk of force.  "Right then, the floor's not the place for her, should we find an inn?  Or would you prefer to teleport her back home to rest?"


Ulysesn dusts Makenna off and leans into her a bit half hugging her body on the platform
"Y-Yeah, it was dangerous, very dangerous. Don't blame yourself Nissa. No one could have..." Ulysesn's voice is cracking which is followed by a deep breath
"Before we leave... I have to ask the head cleric something."
Ulysesn turns to the cleric
"Your clergy. Has it heard of magebane? I fear for you all and the city in this weakened state. Something may take this as an opportunity to strike. Can you all handle yourselves?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn dusts Makenna off and leans into her a bit half hugging her body
> "Y-Yeah, it was dangerous, very dangerous. Don't blame yourself Nissa. No one could have..." Ulysesn's voice is cracking which is followed by a deep breath
> "Before we leave... I have to ask the head cleric something."
> Ulysesn turns to the cleric
> "Your clergy. Has it heard of magebane? I fear for you all and the city in this weakened state. Something may take this as an opportunity to strike. Can you all handle yourselves?"



The Artiste frowns, "I am fairly certain everyone has heard that something is preying on users of magic.  Whether it is a person or a creature or some natural force I do not know."  He gives a slight shrug, "for myself as a representative of the Eternal Bard my duty is to bring art and entertainment to the world, if that is offensive to something then let it come and I will paint a story for the ages."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The Artiste frowns, "I am fairly certain everyone has heard that something is preying on users of magic.  Whether it is a person or a creature or some natural force I do not know."  He gives a slight shrug, "for myself as a representative of the Eternal Bard my duty is to bring art and entertainment to the world, if that is offensive to something then let it come and I will paint a story for the ages."



"I see...  I wish you all luck through your endeavors.
Alright Nissa lets return home where we can best take care of Makenna."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana gives a small smile, "that should do nicely for an escort I think.  Now, do you have a place in mind to drink?  I'm afraid the little I've seen of town hasn't spurred any particular memories to me."



"I believe there's a place or two around, I'll try to pick out the safest, and less likely to stab you in the doorway." the elf jokes, gently leading her, "Rememberance may take a while, if not forever, so make some new memories in the meantime." Yuki smiles again, "So, have you figured out anything about yourself yet?  Even anything that could seem insignificant to yourself is still a step further than we were, and maybe we can do some research to see if any spells can help as well." He stays at Lantana's pace, confident stance and intently listening to whatever she says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 5, 2015)

((Quick OOC reminder, I'll be out of town for the long weekend, I should have some computer access though so I'll try to keep up as best I can, probably posting in the evenings))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see...  I wish you all luck through your endeavors.
> Alright Nissa lets return home where we can best take care of Makenna."



Nissa teleports them back to the base and helps take Makenna to Ulysesn's room (I'm guessing?  I don't think she has her own room.  If there's somewhere else that makes sense she takes her there).



Captain Obvious said:


> "I believe there's a place or two around, I'll try to pick out the safest, and less likely to stab you in the doorway." the elf jokes, gently leading her, "Rememberance may take a while, if not forever, so make some new memories in the meantime." Yuki smiles again, "So, have you figured out anything about yourself yet?  Even anything that could seem insignificant to yourself is still a step further than we were, and maybe we can do some research to see if any spells can help as well." He stays at Lantana's pace, confident stance and intently listening to whatever she says.



"No, not really," Lantana says as they walk.  "I know what the guards said, and I know that doesn't _feel_ right for whatever little that means," she adds with obvious distaste.  "But nothing concrete, and speculation quickly seems to feel like wishful thinking."

"To be honest I am not sure I want to know, if what the guards say is true I would rather not confirm it.  Better to make a new life," she pauses speaking and points to a tavern, _The Unquiet Knight_ that sports a crude painting of a drunken paladin on its sign.  Yuki probably knows it has a reputation of a rougher establishment but it seems rather quiet at the moment.  "That one looks fun, maybe there?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2015)

Max will try to open the door to the second floor if it doesn't seem to be magically protected.  (( Charlie is Medium size ... she does have Enlarge Person available but knowing they needed to be stealthy and swift she did not casted it yet. In any case, Tassara has also Stone Shape... hopefully that would be enough to open a way outside.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 5, 2015)

Hayao looks to the warped hand and nearly snarls in apparent disapproval. His icy gaze settles back on the two figures, and his eyes narrow. "Enough." He sends a quick mental warning to *Tassara* that he was unable to go along with the charade any longer. And then he draws his blade with a quick flash, and moves on the two figures with all the alacrity he could muster.

(Initiative?)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2015)

*@Hayao* -On my way- she responds. 

She will tell Max to not to open the door in the second floor and instead double back to the dungeon area where Hayao is.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 5, 2015)

Yuki nods, pulling Lantana closer to himself, "It can be a bit rough, so as long as you don't mind staying close, then there shouldn't be problem." he nods to her, giving himself a confident stride and wandering in to the building.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Drell teleports back without issue.
> 
> Ulysesn, Nissa, and Makenna are apparently staying for now at least.



Drell returns to her previous post and continues to keep watch on the tower. She'll continue trying to puzzle out the barrier while she waits. 

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+43
Total:63

((aaaaayyyy))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 5, 2015)

Duncan locates *Drell*

"Hey, I found another spot with a barrier that was a lot like this one here. Wanna check it out? Maybe a different location might help...?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa teleports them back to the base and helps take Makenna to Ulysesn's room (I'm guessing?  I don't think she has her own room.  If there's somewhere else that makes sense she takes her there).


(Ulysesn's Room)
"Thank you for all the help Nissa. Feel free to rest, I'll be taking care of her."
Ulysesn prepares spells

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 




Level 1 spells
Dream Feast
Keep Watch
Resist energy
Nature's Paths
level 2
Analyze Ancestry
Unseen Guardian
Perceive Cues
(Ioun Stone) (Resist energy,Entangle,impeding stones)



Ulysesn casts Dream feast on Makenna then casts Unseen Guardian in the area of his room then casts Keep watch onto himself
"I'm not leaving your side until you wake up Makenna."
He then casts Analyze Ancestry while holding her hand
"Lets find out who your real parents and lineage are."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan locates *Drell*
> 
> "Hey, I found another spot with a barrier that was a lot like this one here. Wanna check it out? Maybe a different location might help...?"



Drell nods. "Very well. I'm making precious little progress as is, so I suppose trying something new couldn't hurt. Lead the way."

She leaves Alter to continue observing the barrier and heads off with Duncan.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 6, 2015)

"Aye, I got wasted, ended up talkin te my sword and found this cave. Good times. I tried bllinkin through the wall but no luck."

"Who the hell sets up a barrier like this, and more importantly, can we make it for ourselves?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> ((Charlie is Medium size ... she does have Enlarge Person available but knowing they needed to be stealthy and swift she did not casted it yet. In any case, Tassara has also Stone Shape... hopefully that would be enough to open a way outside.))


((A quick note here, the windows themselves are rather narrow compared to a doorway or a more typical residence window.  Not small enough to need an escape artist action but it would take a move action to move through the window for a medium sized creature.))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao looks to the warped hand and nearly snarls in apparent disapproval. His icy gaze settles back on the two figures, and his eyes narrow. "Enough." He sends a quick mental warning to *Tassara* that he was unable to go along with the charade any longer. And then he draws his blade with a quick flash, and moves on the two figures with all the alacrity he could muster.
> 
> (Initiative?)



((Yeah, go ahead and roll it along with your actions, I assume you'll win but might as well make it official))

The two cloaked figures brandish their claws to meet Hayao.



soulnova said:


> *@Hayao* -On my way- she responds.
> 
> She will tell Max to not to open the door in the second floor and instead double back to the dungeon area where Hayao is.



((Go ahead and post actions with Hayao, you'll arrive at range at round 3 or melee in round 4))



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, pulling Lantana closer to himself, "It can be a bit rough, so as long as you don't mind staying close, then there shouldn't be problem." he nods to her, giving himself a confident stride and wandering in to the building.



Lantana nods and follows Yuki closely.  The inside is dimly lit and crowded, the smallish room feeling as if it has a table or two more than it should have.  At the moment it's pretty sparse, a pair of half-orcs sit at one end of the bar, a dark skinned Naisrep man at the other.  Only one table is occupied, a dwarf with two men, warriors by the look of them.  The bartender is a large, very ugly, man that has the look as if his nose has been broken a number of times.

None of the patrons give the pair more than a glance when they enter, the bartender's gaze looks over them longer though his expression suggests that there's not a lot of thought going on behind the eyes.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> (Ulysesn's Room)
> "Thank you for all the help Nissa. Feel free to rest, I'll be taking care of her."
> 
> Ulysesn casts Dream feast on Makenna then casts Unseen Guardian in the area of his room then casts Keep watch onto himself
> ...



((Paranoid much?  ))

Nissa hesitates a moment then nods and leaves to give the couple some space.

Ulysesn casts Analyze Ancestry on Makenna, upon completion it's the evening of day 3 of the break for him (the other groups are all on day 2). 

((Will post results in a separate post whenever I finish them.))




Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods. "Very well. I'm making precious little progress as is, so I suppose trying something new couldn't hurt. Lead the way."
> 
> She leaves Alter to continue observing the barrier and heads off with Duncan.



((Skipped the stuff above because this is more interesting))

Duncan leads Drell to the system of caves some distance from the tower.  Shortly into the cave the rock changes from the common slate of the area to a strange black rock.  Traveling through the caves they eventually come across the worked stone, based on the location it likely is part of the foundation of the tower itself.

And eventually to the door, the now open door, that opens to a hallway of worked stone and darkness beyond their vision.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana nods and follows Yuki closely.  The inside is dimly lit and crowded, the smallish room feeling as if it has a table or two more than it should have.  At the moment it's pretty sparse, a pair of half-orcs sit at one end of the bar, a dark skinned Naisrep man at the other.  Only one table is occupied, a dwarf with two men, warriors by the look of them.  The bartender is a large, very ugly, man that has the look as if his nose has been broken a number of times.
> 
> None of the patrons give the pair more than a glance when they enter, the bartender's gaze looks over them longer though his expression suggests that there's not a lot of thought going on behind the eyes.



Yuki makes sure to glance at Lantana before stating, "A strong drink for M'Lady and I.  So what's been the news around here?" He watches the Bartender skeptically, making sure nothing is strange, or why they could be so vacant.  He whispers quietly to Lantana,_"It seems slightly off, this place is usually crazy."_

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+30:
2,+30
Total:32


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 8, 2015)

((Will reply to other stuff in the morning)).

*@Ulysesn

*
*Spoiler*: _Spell Results_ 




Eavan O'Casey, Makenna's Mother
Enda O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father
Aengus O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father
Brian O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Frank O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
FrankO'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Frank O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Brian O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
EamonO'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Rosheen O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Carmel O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Lorcan O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Maeve O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Bernadette O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Ronan Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Colman Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Carmel Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Bernadette Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
OssianGuinness, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Keavy Guinness, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Jacinta O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Enda O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Finbar O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Aidan O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Nuala O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Majella O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Fintan Curren, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Carmel Curren, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Grania O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
DermotMalone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Dermot Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Sheila Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Pegeen Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Finbar Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Nora Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Enya O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Colman Flanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
KieranFlanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
BrianFlanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Brian Flanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Ellen Flanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Teresa Flanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Rory O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Keavy O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Ann Flanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Eamon McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Brian McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Bernadette McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Emer McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Fintan Maguire, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Bernadette Maguire, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Bernadette Flanigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Eamon Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Eamon Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
RoryFallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Eavan Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Carmel Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
PatrickFlanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Patricia Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Maureen Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Ossian McNamara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Donagh McNamara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Joan McNamara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Nuala McNamara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Liam McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Eileen McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Deirdre O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Lorcan Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Donagh Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Rory Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Ossian Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
EndaMalone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Keavy Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Joan Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Colman Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Enya Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Keavy Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Michael O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Mick O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Bernadette O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Nuala O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Michael McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Teresa McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Emer Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Frank Keogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
LiamKeogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Aengus Keogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Keelin Keogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Majella Keogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Aidan O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Keelin O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
EmerKeogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Ossian McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Liam McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Maeve McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Emer McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Sean O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Deirdre O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Grania Malone, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Brian McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Lorcan McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Malachy McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Brendan McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Teresa McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Mary McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Fintan Keogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Bernadette Keogh, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
NoraMcCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Aengus Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Fergus Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Maeve Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Eileen Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
MickGallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Maureen Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Teresa McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Aidan O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Fergus O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Patrick O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Ann O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Enya O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Liam Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Eileen Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Pegeen O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Rory Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Aidan Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Maureen Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Kathleen Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Teague O'Sullivan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Dervla O'Sullivan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Maureen O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother
John McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Kieran McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Ronan McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Rory McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Frank McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Ronan McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Ellen McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Jacinta McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Sean O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Rosheen O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Maura McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Eamon Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Aengus Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Keavy Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Patricia Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Mick Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Eileen Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Patricia McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Mick Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Lorcan Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Finbar Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Deirdre Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Dervla Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
PaddyKiley, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Margaret Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Joan Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Kieran Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Lorcan Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Kathleen Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Maura Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Aidan Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Kathleen Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Rosheen McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
ConorMcDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Patrick McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Dermot McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Ossian McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Sheila McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Pegeen McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Eamon McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Maura McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Keelin McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Frank Joyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Fintan Joyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
MaryJoyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Keavy Joyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Dinny McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Maureen McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Dervla McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Kieran McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Conor McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
ColmanMcMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Eileen McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Keavy McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Donagh McShane, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Dervla McShane, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Eileen McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Frank Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
John Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Ellen Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Ann Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Brendan Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Eavan Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Enya McGlinchy, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
RonanKelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Eamon Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Brendan Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Malachy Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Kieran Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Majella Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Emer Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Michael O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Rosheen O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Margaret Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Brendan McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
LiamMcDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Eavan McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Ann McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Malachy Lynch, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Grania Lynch, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Eileen Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Patrick Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Rory Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Eamon Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Majella Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Bernadette Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
ColmanGallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Keavy Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Ann Mullen, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Eamon Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
FrankMc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Mary Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Mary Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Enda Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Teresa Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Rosheen Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Conor O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Dermot O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Finbar O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Enda O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Bernadette O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Pegeen O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Rory Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Deirdre Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Grania O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Dermot Joyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Patrick Joyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Ann Joyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Dervla Joyce, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
BrendanO'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Deirdre O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Eileen O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Lorcan Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Colman Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Dermot Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Nuala Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Jacinta Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
AidanMc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
MaryMc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Keavy Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Kieran Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Michael Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Jacinta Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Carmel Shannon, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Ronan Brannigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Mary Brannigan, Makenna's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Enya O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother
Donagh Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father
Lorcan Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
SeanCurren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
John Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Liam Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Conor Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Aengus Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Pegeen Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Deirdre Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Liam O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Carmel O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Deirdre Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Aengus McShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Sean McShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
TeresaMcShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Jacinta McShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Enda Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Emer Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Joan Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Teague Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Aidan Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Brian Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
CarmelCullen, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Dervla Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Aidan Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Joan Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Rosheen Cullen, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Donagh O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Frank O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
MaryO'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Deirdre O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Brian Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Grania Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Ann Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Brendan Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Brian Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Colman Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Lorcan Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Kathleen Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Eavan Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Frank O'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
PatriciaO'Connell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Joan Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Donagh Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Dermot Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
NoraKelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Pegeen Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Enda O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Emer O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Enya Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
John McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Ronan McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Eamon McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Majella McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Patricia McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Eamon Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
AnnMc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Rosheen McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Fergus McShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Conor McShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
NualaMcShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Rosheen McShane, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Ossian Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
MajellaCurren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Rosheen Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Fergus Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Paddy Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Sean Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Liam Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Enda Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
MauraCanavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Keavy Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Ronan Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
AnnShanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Sheila Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
DinnyFlanagan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Finbar Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
CarmelFlanagan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Jacinta Flanagan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Eamon Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Dervla Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Keelin Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Malachy Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Malachy Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Brendan Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Kathleen Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Margaret Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Aidan Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Pegeen Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Sheila Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Donagh O'Sullivan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Dinny O'Sullivan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Dervla O'Sullivan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Emer O'Sullivan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Lorcan Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Ann Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Keelin Canavan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Fergus Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Rory Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Ronan Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Donagh Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Jacinta Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Teresa Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Fergus Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
JoanQuinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Teresa Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Rory Guinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
John Guinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Deirdre Guinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Enya Guinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Donagh Brannigan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Ann Brannigan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Carmel Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Liam O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Colman O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Conor O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Bernadette O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Rosheen O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Ossian Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Dervla Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Joan O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Kieran McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Ronan McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
MaureenMcMillan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Deirdre McMillan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Brendan Guinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Bernadette Guinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Kathleen Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother
Dinny O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Aengus O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Finbar O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
DermotO'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Liam O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
TeagueO'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Enya O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Emer O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Colman Malone, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Nuala Malone, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Nuala O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Ossian Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Colman Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Joan Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Sheila Mac Ateer, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Fintan O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Grania O'Reilly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Eavan O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Conor O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Sean O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Fintan O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Dervla O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Grania O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
FergusMcGuinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Majella McGuinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Eavan O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Conor Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Lorcan Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Teresa Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Margaret Mc Namara, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Rory Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Eileen Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Teresa O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
FrankKiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Aidan Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Paddy Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Colman Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Bernadette Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Keelin Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Enda Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Brigid Fallon, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Rosheen Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Kieran McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Eamon McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Majella McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Ann McDermott, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Brian Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Bernadette Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Keelin Kiley, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Teague Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Brian Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Frank Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Mary Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Margaret Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Patrick O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Maureen O'Ryan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Ann Gallagher, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
EndaKelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Colman Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Ellen Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Joan Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Rory Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Brigid Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Nora O'Casey, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Patrick O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Brian O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Teague O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Brendan O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
Sean O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Father
Teresa O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Dervla O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Frank Malone, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Maureen Malone, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Eavan O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Sean Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Dermot Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Patricia Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Majella Quinn, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Brian McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Keavy McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Patricia O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
EamonQuinlan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Fintan Quinlan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Ossian Quinlan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Mary Quinlan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Carmel Quinlan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Brian Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Eavan Brennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Majella Quinlan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
DermotMcCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Brendan McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Emer McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Eavan McCarthy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Donagh McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Carmel McLennan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Maura O'Dowd, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Fintan Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Malachy Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Malachy Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Aengus Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Father
MaeveMurphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father's Mother
Carmel Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Frank Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Father
Deirdre Kelly, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother's Mother
Maura Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Teague O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Conor O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Father
Eavan O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father's Mother
Keavy O'Brien, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Brian Moloney, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Father
Deirdre Moloney, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother's Mother
Grania Murphy, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Conor McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Dinny McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
John McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Father
Patricia McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father's Mother
Enya McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Eamon Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Father
Keavy Curren, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother's Mother
Margaret McDonnell, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Ronan Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Paddy Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Father
Majella Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father's Mother
Eavan Shanahan, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother
Donagh McGuinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father
Dervla McGuinness, Makenna's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Mother's Father

All are human.

Oddly, the spell reports no results whatsoever of Makenna's father, or that branch of the family.




((Note, the chances of random attacks by Titans increases dramatically with each future use of this spell  ))

((And holy @#$@, this all fit in one post?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 8, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki makes sure to glance at Lantana before stating, "A strong drink for M'Lady and I.  So what's been the news around here?" He watches the Bartender skeptically, making sure nothing is strange, or why they could be so vacant.  He whispers quietly to Lantana,_"It seems slightly off, this place is usually crazy."_



The bartender sets two clay cups on the bar, selects a bottle and pours into them.  It looks... wet.

"Guard's been rounding up most of the troublemakers lately, bunch of the regulars in lock-up for one thing or another."  He gives a half shrug and the strong impression that he doesn't care one way or the other.  "Be busier after midnight maybe."

Lantana picks up the cup, her normally calm visage momentarily broken by a look that's a mix of curiosity and disgust.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 8, 2015)

> HP:166/166
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +23 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...





*Round 1:*
Hayao calls out the creature directly in front of him with a *Challenge* to Mysterious Figure A and darts forward with his guard up, carefully, and attacks Mysterious Figure B. The Crane stylist lashes out first with a series of quick kicks, aimed at the midsection.





*Round 2:* 
The moon elf turns and then engages Mysterious Figure A with a lightning fast draw, and series of chained hits as he transitions from an iaijutsu strike into the deadly Snowflake Wardance.





 (Forgot Challenge damage, as usual, added. Also put too many 1d6s on the last roll, should be 16 less damage if you drop the last 4.)


OOC:
Waiting to see the reactions now and so Tassara can jump in. Also, if they're evil outsiders, his Bane weapon does an extra 2d6, and the damage and attack rolls would all be +2 higher. Also might've made a few mistakes here and there, kind of shaking the rust off. *Pox of the Blight* primes on the Challenged Mysterious Figure if applicable, again.



> A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When challenging an aberration, outsider or undead, the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of DR equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the regeneration ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2015)

> Sister Tassara"Light Caller" of the Silver Mist
> Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, Level 11, Init +4, HP 281/259, Speed 20
> AC 32, Touch 18, Flat-footed 32, CMD 33, Fort +16, Ref +5, Will +22, CMB +15, Base Attack Bonus 12
> Witchlight Reservoir (+2d6 shock) +1 Halberd (good) +15/+10 (1d10+3+8, x3)
> ...



Tassara and Max arrive a few moments later.

MAX
Init 1d20+2=17
Round 3- Summon Monster 5 (gravity elemental) as a Standard Action to help Hayao with* Gravity Field to Hold them* and stay invisible. 
Round 4- Direct Gravity Elemental 1 to keep on holding with Gravity Field./Summon another elemental if needed
Round 5- Direct two elementals to use gravity field



> Large Gravity Elementals
> AC 18, touch 18, flat-footed 11 (+2 deflection, +6 Dex, +1 dodge, -1 size)
> hp 76 (8d10+32)
> Fort +6; Ref +12; Will +6
> ...




TASSARA
Init 1d20+4=7
As she advances and sees the other prisoners...  *Tassara will prioritize healing and avoid direct confrontation to stay invisible.*
Round 3-5   If she's at range she will use Channeling in case Hayao is wounded. Perhaps that would heal the other prisoners close by?
 @Hayao -Do you think they would know about where Hojo is? Or what's the deal with all this?-


BTW, can she hear if someone else is coming this way or realized there's something happening downstairs?
Perception 1d20+27=37


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender sets two clay cups on the bar, selects a bottle and pours into them.  It looks... wet.
> 
> "Guard's been rounding up most of the troublemakers lately, bunch of the regulars in lock-up for one thing or another."  He gives a half shrug and the strong impression that he doesn't care one way or the other.  "Be busier after midnight maybe."
> 
> Lantana picks up the cup, her normally calm visage momentarily broken by a look that's a mix of curiosity and disgust.



"So you really don't care?" Yuki takes the cup, swirling the liquid ever so gently, "Well, I guess it's better than being taken over some enchantment or potion, eh Anna?" he takes a drink, glancing between them as they speak.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, I got wasted, ended up talkin te my sword and found this cave. Good times. I tried bllinkin through the wall but no luck."
> 
> "Who the hell sets up a barrier like this, and more importantly, can we make it for ourselves?"



"It seems that most of your adventures involve getting drunk in some way," Drell says, though her voice lacks its usual disdain. "As for who sets up this kind of barrier, that would be my half-senile former master. Ideally it, and this tower, will be ours by this time tomorrow."



EvilMoogle said:


> Duncan leads Drell to the system of caves some distance from the tower.  Shortly into the cave the rock changes from the common slate of the area to a strange black rock.  Traveling through the caves they eventually come across the worked stone, based on the location it likely is part of the foundation of the tower itself.
> 
> And eventually to the door, the now open door, that opens to a hallway of worked stone and darkness beyond their vision.



Drell casts *Dancing Lights* and moves into the hallway. "I imagine this door wasn't open the last time you here?" She asks. "Although I suppose I couldn't put it past you..."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 8, 2015)

Duncan looks into the darkness and then to Drell

"Think we should get the others? Don't care, I reckon we can take whatever's in here"

"Still, the door wasn't opened when I found it in the first place. Either our combined awesome magically opened the door or someone got te it before us."


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2015)

Annie sneaks up behind Duncan and pokes him. "Hey why you no taking me with you!" Annie pouts. "It's boring watching a barrier all day long!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Will reply to other stuff in the morning)).
> 
> *@Ulysesn
> 
> ...


Ulysesn feels a slight headache coming on
"Well I'm never using that spell ever again if I can help it... Hmm. Nothing on her father. This is really odd, it's like someone wiped the name out of our world's history... Or maybe the father did it himself? Her mother was a devoted servant to  	Raconteur... Lets see if any of these names are recognizable."
Ulysesn goes through the many names in his mind seeing if any of them are recognizable.
History: 1d20+5
13+5 = 18
Local: 1d20+8
12+8 = 20
Nobility: 1d20+17
7+17 = 24
Planes: 1d20+5
14+5 = 19
Religion: 1d20+5
9+5 = 14
"Her mother must look like Makenna right?"
Ulysesn also visualizes Eavan O'Casey in his mind much as he can as well as Dervla McGuinness. Makenna's mother and the furthest descendant the spell allowed based on the information the spell gave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 9, 2015)

*@Hayao/Tassara*


*Spoiler*: _Combat_ 




Hayao moves first, quickly launching a barrage of kicks at one of the cloaked creatures.  The creature seems to be made of harder stuff than Hayao might expect but the creature does seem significantly hurt by the barrage.

Both creatures ready their defenses and begin radiating an unholy aura (spellcraft DC 23 will recognize this as literally an 'unholy aura').  Hayao draws his sword and strikes at the other creature, his blade cuts three times, the last neatly taking out the creature's throat.  However forcing through the unholy aura sends an unnatural chill through Hayao (Hayao: 6 strength damage).

The remaining creature seems offset by the death of his counterpart and both claws go wildly off.



Tassara/Max will arrive at range next round, if you want to change actions go ahead.  It doesn't seem like anyone outside of the dungeon is aware of the combat, yet.



Captain Obvious said:


> "So you really don't care?" Yuki takes the cup, swirling the liquid ever so gently, "Well, I guess it's better than being taken over some enchantment or potion, eh Anna?" he takes a drink, glancing between them as they speak.



The bartender shrugs, "not paid to care, paid to serve drinks."  The drink is rather vile, kind of a heavy ale mixed with lamp oil.  

Lantana sips at it and after a moment initial distaste doesn't seem phased by it.  "Enchantments and potions?"  She glances around the establishment, "I doubt that's a worry here.  I suspect anyone that could afford to get their dates through such means would be drinking somewhere else."



Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts *Dancing Lights* and moves into the hallway. "I imagine this door wasn't open the last time you here?" She asks. "Although I suppose I couldn't put it past you..."


((Should we assume that Kaylee is here as well, for simplicity's sake?))

After a few more minutes of walking the group arrives at a small, simple room.  The far wall is adorned by three portals ((as in "arch/doorway" not "glowing magical transport")), the first two set with heavy doors and the last sealed over with stone.

Above the stone-covered arch is inscribed "First: Clearly the best student.  But can you apply yourself?"

Above the middle arched doorway is inscribed "Second: You're behind and need to catch up.  What risks will you take?"

Above the other doorway is inscribed "Last: Lazy, or not even trying?  Not up to my expectations or standards."

((And I'm late for work, I'll respond to UR hopefully this morning.))


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2015)

"So ... which door? The first one? Seems reasonable to me," Annie looks at the inscription on the doorways.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hayao seems momentarily surprised by the creature's reaction, eyes flashing with a quick spurt of shock behind his spectacles before it hardens back to what it once was. His strength wanes, but it doesn't seem to lessen his alacrity, his blade glowing as he tries to nullify it's power.



*Round 3:*
Attack Rolls: 1D20+37 = [18]+37 = 55
1D20+32 = [20]+32 = 52
1D20+27 = [17]+27 = 44 (All crits when I need them least  )

 (Plus critical damage but I feel it's overkill to roll that too at this point, but for thematically these are some of my best hits in ages  )

OOC:


> *Denying Strike*
> 
> At 8th level, the order of the tajiya samurai training has taught her how to disrupt the special abilities of supernatural creatures. As a swift action following a successful attack roll, she can disable the use of one supernatural or spell-like ability that a creature possesses. The target of the strike can negate this effect with a successful Will save where the DC of the save is equal to 10 + 1/2 the samurai level + the modifier that determined if the attack was successful (Strength or Dexterity). If the creature succeeds on the Will save, the samurai cannot use this ability against that creature for 24 hours. If the samurai knows of a specific ability, he may designate that ability as the one disabled. Otherwise, the GM chooses an ability randomly. The affected ability is disabled for one hour. Creatures without supernatural or spell-like abilities are obviously not affected by this ability. The order of the tajiya samurai may use this ability once a day for every three class levels she possesses.



Choosing the unnatural chill if it's eligible.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 9, 2015)

"I'd say so, 1st door....though....why would they have us choose? Maybe go for a bit of humility and say the 2nd?"

"I mean...that barrier did baffle us for a bit...."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 9, 2015)

((FYI there's no door with the "first" one, just flat stone.  Granted that might not exactly stop you))


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2015)

Annie's gonna punch the stonewall/first door. "Might be an illusion," see says while punching.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 9, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn feels a slight headache coming on
> "Well I'm never using that spell ever again if I can help it... Hmm. Nothing on her father. This is really odd, it's like someone wiped the name out of our world's history... Or maybe the father did it himself? Her mother was a devoted servant to  	Raconteur... Lets see if any of these names are recognizable."
> Ulysesn goes through the many names in his mind seeing if any of them are recognizable.
> 
> ...



None of the names are particularly recognizable to Ulysesn.  He vaguely recognizes the family names as being from the Hsiri region but nothing in particular jumps out at him as important.

Based on the descriptions Eavan O'Casey probably looked similar to Makenna.  They shared the same red hair and general physique though Eavan was slighter of build and fairly fragile.  Dervla would have been quite different, though not unusual over 10 generations.  She had red hair as well (as is common with Hsiri people) though she kept it tightly curled and was of short and stockish build.  Dervla was easily identified by her squat, broken nose and fish-shaped birthmark on her lower back.

While Ulysesn contemplates women long-dead Makenna's sleeping form shifts and with a slight groan she pulls herself up.  She blinks a few times clearing her eyes and looks around confused, "where are we?  What happened?  Last I remember," she pauses slightly confused then abruptly exclaims, "Yuki!  Did she make it out okay?  We're back in town?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 9, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hayao seems momentarily surprised by the creature's reaction, eyes flashing with a quick spurt of shock behind his spectacles before it hardens back to what it once was. His strength wanes, but it doesn't seem to lessen his alacrity, his blade glowing as he tries to nullify it's power.



*Spoiler*: __ 





((It's not, it's a spell-effect, you'd need dispel magic or something similar to remove it at this point.  You could keep it from doing it again with that ability however it lasts long enough that that would be moot))

Hayao quickly turns on the remaining creature and with one neat cut severs the creatures head dropping it to the ground.



Muk said:


> Annie's gonna punch the stonewall/first door. "Might be an illusion," see says while punching.



The rock feels as solid as any other to Annie, if it's an illusion it's a persistent one.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2015)

Tassara and Max fly in closer to Hayao. -Are you hurt?-  she will check on him quickly.  Can Tassara use Lesser Restoration or does she needs to use dispel magic? 


"What the hell was that?"
Max checks with Detect Magic for clues of what were they casting on Hayao and on themselves. 
 Spellcraft 1d20+16=28
 K.Arcana 1d20+17=32
 K.Planes 1d20+17=26 


Tassara K.Religion 1d20+19=28


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 9, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara and Max fly in closer to Hayao. -Are you hurt?-  she will check on him quickly.  Can Tassara use Lesser Restoration or does she needs to use dispel magic?
> 
> 
> "What the hell was that?"
> ...



There's no ongoing magical effect on Hayao, the strength damage can heal naturally or through any normal process (such as lesser restoration).

Max can identify the spell in effect on the creatures as "unholy aura."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 9, 2015)

-I'm fine. They were not that powerful; I overestimated their strength.- Hayao rolls a shoulder and grunts at the way his muscles react to the exertion. 

-You didn't have to come. Where were you just now? There is nothing to be done down here. I fear he's higher up; let's return to where you'd been.- There's a cold fury in Hayao's gaze, stern, indignant, silently furious, unlike anything he'd ever displayed in the company of the other Dreamwalkers all the time they'd been traveling together. He was fuming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2015)

Drell grits her teeth. "I'm torn between not wanting to abide by the rules of this game and the knowledge that I'll most likely have to. I..." she pauses, then walks up to the second door and attempts to open it.


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2015)

"Anyone got stoneshaping spells? I didn't prepare any, or we could just use a pick axe and break our way through that way," Annie still wants to go through the 'first door'.

Annie will look for some sort of item to be used as pick axe or something similar to start break down the wall.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender shrugs, "not paid to care, paid to serve drinks."  The drink is rather vile, kind of a heavy ale mixed with lamp oil.
> 
> Lantana sips at it and after a moment initial distaste doesn't seem phased by it.  "Enchantments and potions?"  She glances around the establishment, "I doubt that's a worry here.  I suspect anyone that could afford to get their dates through such means would be drinking somewhere else."



Yuki laughs, "Yeah, I bet they would.  They'd probably be in the best tavern in town, have some sort weird charm.  Maybe not an animal magnetism." he gives a sly glance to Lantana, then looks to the bartender, "Other than all that, have you heard anything interesting?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> -I'm fine. They were not that powerful; I overestimated their strength.- Hayao rolls a shoulder and grunts at the way his muscles react to the exertion.
> 
> -You didn't have to come. Where were you just now? There is nothing to be done down here. I fear he's higher up; let's return to where you'd been.- There's a cold fury in Hayao's gaze, stern, indignant, silently furious, unlike anything he'd ever displayed in the company of the other Dreamwalkers all the time they'd been traveling together. He was fuming.





-The halls where empty on our way here. We were about to enter the second floor... we have found nothing yet- 

-What about the people here? Are there any of them still... alive? They might have seen Hojo or gives us insight of what they are attempting here. The more we know about their abilities... we would be better prepared- 

She will quickly check the other cells to see if anyone is still alive.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell grits her teeth. "I'm torn between not wanting to abide by the rules of this game and the knowledge that I'll most likely have to. I..." she pauses, then walks up to the second door and attempts to open it.



The door opens at Drell's touch revealing a 30' hallway to a second door.



Muk said:


> Annie will look for some sort of item to be used as pick axe or something similar to start break down the wall.


There's nothing in this room, certainly not any stoneworking tools.  It might be possible to break off a smaller stalagmite in the caverns they passed through that could be used as some sort of bludgeon or battering ram but it would be crude, slow work (assuming that stone even proves stronger than this stone).



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki laughs, "Yeah, I bet they would.  They'd probably be in the best tavern in town, have some sort weird charm.  Maybe not an animal magnetism." he gives a sly glance to Lantana, then looks to the bartender, "Other than all that, have you heard anything interesting?"



Lantana sips at her drink and laughs politely, "well, animal magnetism is where you find it, it isn't exclusive to the high or the low."  Pausing to consider she amends, "magic too for that matter, there are some shady stores out there."

The bartender shrugs and looks away, "hearing interesting things is bad for business, I just serve the drinks.  Guard's cracking down on interesting anyway."



soulnova said:


> She will quickly check the other cells to see if anyone is still alive.



Everyone in the cells is alive, though most of them are either unconscious or unresponsive.  There are a few that seem to be aware of Hayao, looking at him with expressions of horror, edging away to the farthest parts of the cells from him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The door opens at Drell's touch revealing a 30' hallway to a second door.



Off to the second door then. 

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+17:
8,+17
Total:25


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana sips at her drink and laughs politely, "well, animal magnetism is where you find it, it isn't exclusive to the high or the low."  Pausing to consider she amends, "magic too for that matter, there are some shady stores out there."
> 
> The bartender shrugs and looks away, "hearing interesting things is bad for business, I just serve the drinks.  Guard's cracking down on interesting anyway."



Yuki snorts, then glances up, "You're right.  Maybe we should get some rumors from the guards later." He smiles and looks at Lantana, "Not tonight, tonight is for us.  After warm ups tomorrow." he stays on guard, but gives a more relaxed stance, "What do you think, few more drinks around here, then find you a place to stay back at the base?  We don't exactly have an empty room, we could set up my room though to hold two.  Get another bed and set it in there, or something.  I don't know if sharing a bed is okay with you semi sober.  I mean, not like I need to sleep but it's nice sometimes to forget the world and rest..." he blushes and looks away, "My foot's going further into my mouth, isn't it." he sighs and looks back, "In any case, drunk or not, we will figure out your sleeping arrangements tonight."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 10, 2015)

Hayao sniffs dismissively at their reactions. -You'll have to compromise your cover if you wish to speak to them, and even then they'll probably be too scared. I could threaten them for information, but they'll only tell us what we already know. To go upstairs. That is where they're waiting. And where they will _die_.-

He begins to storm past the way she'd come towards the door further upstairs, doing nothing to even hide his irritation and anger at this point, one hand knotted into a fist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> While Ulysesn contemplates women long-dead Makenna's sleeping form shifts and with a slight groan she pulls herself up.  She blinks a few times clearing her eyes and looks around confused, "where are we?  What happened?  Last I remember," she pauses slightly confused then abruptly exclaims, "Yuki!  Did she make it out okay?  We're back in town?"


Ulysesn has a look of surprise, then hugs her tightly
"Thank the gods you're back now, I was rather worried. Yuki made it out fine... Actually we all made it out thanks to you. You well... Died."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2015)

"...." max says nothing and Tassara nudges her to follow him. 

-Up we go then... but... Do you intent to purge the tower completely? We might need assistance for that- she sounds a little concerned. -I only prepared for an infiltration....-

Tassara will cast lesser restoration on him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 10, 2015)

-I'll do what I must for the betterment of the young master's Clan, and his own well being.-


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> -I'll do what I must for the betterment of the young master's Clan, and his own well being.-



-You know well I will not shy away from fighting demons and the like... but I need to know clearly how are we to proceed if Hojo has already become like the ones who had just fell to your blade on his own free will...-  her mind-voice is calm but she honestly wants to know what is his plan.  -Knock him out and snatch him?-


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 10, 2015)

He stops then, and closes his eyes, drawing in a deep breath, before nodding. -Incapacitate, and then escape. Yes.-


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2015)

-Understood- seemingly satisfied with his answer, Tassara stays silent and guides him back up to the previous door they were supposed to open. 

Perception 1d20+27=44


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2015)

((Will reply to other stuff later, babysitting  ))



Nicodemus said:


> Off to the second door then.



Sure thing, Drell heads down the hallway towards the next door.

The DM seems to be counting to himself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki snorts, then glances up, "You're right.  Maybe we should get some rumors from the guards later." He smiles and looks at Lantana, "Not tonight, tonight is for us.  After warm ups tomorrow." he stays on guard, but gives a more relaxed stance, "What do you think, few more drinks around here, then find you a place to stay back at the base?  We don't exactly have an empty room, we could set up my room though to hold two.  Get another bed and set it in there, or something.  I don't know if sharing a bed is okay with you semi sober.  I mean, not like I need to sleep but it's nice sometimes to forget the world and rest..." he blushes and looks away, "My foot's going further into my mouth, isn't it." he sighs and looks back, "In any case, drunk or not, we will figure out your sleeping arrangements tonight."



Lantana nods tight lipped and takes another drink staring into her cup as she sips.



Hidden Nin said:


> He begins to storm past the way she'd come towards the door further upstairs, doing nothing to even hide his irritation and anger at this point, one hand knotted into a fist.



Hayao and the others go back upstairs.  The second floor door opens to reveal a single, large, barracks style room.  A dozen figures are within, some resting, some playing cards, some doing various work-out attempts.  All of them show various disfigurments, claws, horns, eyes, tails, skin, that seem to be shared features of demons.

They glance up when the door opens.  They seem to be generally confused to see Hayao but don't seem aggressive (yet).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn has a look of surprise, then hugs her tightly
> "Thank the gods you're back now, I was rather worried. Yuki made it out fine... Actually we all made it out thanks to you. You well... Died."



"Died?"  Makanna says confused.  She looks herself over and stretches stiffly, "I feel a bit weak like I've been in bed too long but dead?  I couldn't have, right?"  She gives Ulysesn a look, "if this is some sort of joke I don't understand it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 11, 2015)

Hayao glances around for a moment and seems to stiffen a touch, his hands staying clear of his weapons for now. He begins to key into their auras with Lifesense, preferably one of those who are actually awake. (Can't roll at the moment but he'd do it a couple times while speaking.)

-Be calm. Stay...calm. Relax.- He seems to be saying this to himself more than to Tassara, the thought bleeding over towards her.

"Hello. I'm...looking for the masters of this tower," he says slowly, each word forced out with a modicum of politeness as he looks over the various demonic qualities, his trembling so slight as to hardly be noticed. "Would you be able to show me to them? Or to any recent visitors. A young man, about middling height, a faint scar beneath his eye, spectacles, with straight black hair, about shoulder length. Probably with a horse..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Died?"  Makanna says confused.  She looks herself over and stretches stiffly, "I feel a bit weak like I've been in bed too long but dead?  I couldn't have, right?"  She gives Ulysesn a look, "if this is some sort of joke I don't understand it."


"Ah yeah... A prank. Just a prank. You were just sleeping like the dead is all, so... Should I fix breakfast since you feel a bit ill?"

Bluff:1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2015)

-Max.... make sure we still have this exit clear-  Tassara tells the summoner as she positions herself in the door. 

Are there any other obvious doors in this room?  

-If they get aggressive, I can Forbid them from attacking and casting or moving  ((Greater Forbid Action)), it will last about a minute... I doubt that would stop them from raising the alarm though... we might have to move really, _really fast_-  she warns Hayao. -Otherwise, Holy Smite could be a good enough second option-

Tassara will wait to see how things develop and how Hayao wants to go about this.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 11, 2015)

His eyes stare down at the cup in his own hands, he stays quiet as his smile breaks.  "What's wrong Lantana?" he asks quietly, placing his arm on her shoulders.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Hello. I'm...looking for the masters of this tower," he says slowly, each word forced out with a modicum of politeness as he looks over the various demonic qualities, his trembling so slight as to hardly be noticed. "Would you be able to show me to them? Or to any recent visitors. A young man, about middling height, a faint scar beneath his eye, spectacles, with straight black hair, about shoulder length. Probably with a horse..."



Based on their reactions Hayao can probably guess that at least some of them are familiar with the description.  The aura of confusion continues a moment before one of them speaks, "who are you?  This isn't the sort of place you just wander around."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah yeah... A prank. Just a prank. You were just sleeping like the dead is all, so... Should I fix breakfast since you feel a bit ill?"
> 
> Bluff:1d20+4
> 16+4 = 20



Makenna peers at Ulysesn curiously, "you're not joking are you?"  Her voice is a little flat.  "Just what happened exactly?  If I died I should remember something, right?  Last thing I remember was trying to escape with Yuki."



soulnova said:


> -Max.... make sure we still have this exit clear-  Tassara tells the summoner as she positions herself in the door.
> 
> Are there any other obvious doors in this room?


Max goes downstairs and confirms the doorway is still open and clear.  Trying to fight through all the meandering people outside would be awkward but just getting outside shouldn't be a problem.

The room itself is a large room at a glance the size of the tower minus the stairs.  There are no other visible exits.



Captain Obvious said:


> His eyes stare down at the cup in his own hands, he stays quiet as his smile breaks.  "What's wrong Lantana?" he asks quietly, placing his arm on her shoulders.



"Nothing," she says with a slightly flat voice.  She doesn't move from Yuki's arm, either to lean into it or shrug it off but feeling her she seems to be trembling slightly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Nothing," she says with a slightly flat voice.  She doesn't move from Yuki's arm, either to lean into it or shrug it off but feeling her she seems to be trembling slightly.



He sets his cup down and pulls her close, "Don't give me that, I know something's off." he says quietly, petting her head gently.  "You don't have to tell me, but I'm here for you regardless, no matter what."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2015)

> Makenna peers at Ulysesn curiously, "you're not joking are you?" Her voice is a little flat. "Just what happened exactly? If I died I should remember something, right? Last thing I remember was trying to escape with Yuki."


"Makenna... It's best if you don't try to remember what happened after that... It's only pain and... Well, I'm not sure if you can remember. It took Raconteur himself and a magical wish to bring you back. It's possible you lost a few things in the process. Don't strain yourself, you need to recover fully first or you might just hurt yourself. Your death was... rather traumatic for everyone. It's been about 4 weeks since you died. A lot of things have happened that need to be explained, lets take it slowly. Nissa was really happy to see you, I imagine quite a few others will be too."
Ulysesn stands up
"Can you walk?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> He sets his cup down and pulls her close, "Don't give me that, I know something's off." he says quietly, petting her head gently.  "You don't have to tell me, but I'm here for you regardless, no matter what."



She shifts awkwardly and is silent a moment before she finally speaks, "I apologize, I forget myself.  I know I'm indebted to you and it seems to be my lot in life."  Her voice almost drips with disgust for a moment for a moment before her demeanor shifts, becoming more demure, "should I get you a refill?  Let me see if I can get a bottle from the bartender, I'll pour your drink for you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna... It's best if you don't try to remember what happened after that... It's only pain and... Well, I'm not sure if you can remember. It took Raconteur himself and a magical wish to bring you back. It's possible you lost a few things in the process. Don't strain yourself, you need to recover fully first or you might just hurt yourself. Your death was... rather traumatic for everyone. It's been about 4 weeks since you died. A lot of things have happened that need to be explained, lets take it slowly. Nissa was really happy to see you, I imagine quite a few others will be too."
> Ulysesn stands up
> "Can you walk?"



Makenna looks like she wants to protest for a moment before relenting.  "Fine, I'll drop it for now, don't think I won't want to know eventually though."  She pushes herself up slowly, standing on shaky legs, "I think I'm fine, a little off-balance like I haven't been sleeping well but nothing serious I think."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna looks like she wants to protest for a moment before relenting.  "Fine, I'll drop it for now, don't think I won't want to know eventually though."  She pushes herself up slowly, standing on shaky legs, "I think I'm fine, a little off-balance like I haven't been sleeping well but nothing serious I think."



Ulysesn sighs a sigh of relief 
"Thank you. It's been stressful on my end the whole time. Now, lets get you something to eat or at least wake your body up."
Ulysesn takes Makenna's hand gently and holds it
"Lets go, I'll help keep you on balance. I'm sure Nissa can help recovery some too. I think it's just us at the moment. Should give us plenty of time to talk."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She shifts awkwardly and is silent a moment before she finally speaks, "I apologize, I forget myself.  I know I'm indebted to you and it seems to be my lot in life."  Her voice almost drips with disgust for a moment for a moment before her demeanor shifts, becoming more demure, "should I get you a refill?  Let me see if I can get a bottle from the bartender, I'll pour your drink for you."



"You aren't indebted to me.  You are your own person." He nods, "I've only taken it upon myself to protect you, because I can see you're an amazing person." he looks at his cup, "I don't want another drink right now, thank you."he completely lets go, closing his eyes and tilting his head up to the ceiling.  "Do what you want, what makes you happy.  If you want to get black out drunk, then lets do it.  If you want to just leave and do your thing, that's fine too, but there's no way I'm going to let you stay alone with what you can vaguely remember.  If you want a plot of land and to build a house of your own, I'll help you do it.  I may try to lead, I'm brash, the others tend to find me untrustworthy, but I'll follow you to the end of the land if you'll let me." He grabs her shoulders and makes her look him in the eyes, they're filled with compassion and honesty,"You don't owe us anything Lantana..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 12, 2015)

-I'll avoid a fight if I can.-

Hayao tilts his head to the side and then settles his gaze on whoever had spoken. "I am his vassal, and caretaker. I am responsible for him. Now if you know where he is, I suggest you do not withhold the information. I know he is within this tower."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2015)

(( sorry, i meant for max to stay on this door, where we are at))

Tassara looks around concerned. She hopes that was enough to get some information out of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs a sigh of relief
> "Thank you. It's been stressful on my end the whole time. Now, lets get you something to eat or at least wake your body up."
> Ulysesn takes Makenna's hand gently and holds it
> "Lets go, I'll help keep you on balance. I'm sure Nissa can help recovery some too. I think it's just us at the moment. Should give us plenty of time to talk."



Makenna nods and leans pretty heavily on Ulysesn, it's obvious she's still pretty weak.



Captain Obvious said:


> "You aren't indebted to me.  You are your own person." He nods, "I've only taken it upon myself to protect you, because I can see you're an amazing person." he looks at his cup, "I don't want another drink right now, thank you."he completely lets go, closing his eyes and tilting his head up to the ceiling.  "Do what you want, what makes you happy.  If you want to get black out drunk, then lets do it.  If you want to just leave and do your thing, that's fine too, but there's no way I'm going to let you stay alone with what you can vaguely remember.  If you want a plot of land and to build a house of your own, I'll help you do it.  I may try to lead, I'm brash, the others tend to find me untrustworthy, but I'll follow you to the end of the land if you'll let me." He grabs her shoulders and makes her look him in the eyes, they're filled with compassion and honesty,"You don't owe us anything Lantana..."



"My own person, to be bought and bedded," she says with a touch of venom.  "Apparently for the price of a few drinks."



Hidden Nin said:


> -I'll avoid a fight if I can.-
> 
> Hayao tilts his head to the side and then settles his gaze on whoever had spoken. "I am his vassal, and caretaker. I am responsible for him. Now if you know where he is, I suggest you do not withhold the information. I know he is within this tower."



"The students  are above but they don't," the one that spoke earlier beings but he is quickly interrupted by another.

"A vassal?"  He seems slightly more thoughtful in his words.  "If your master studies here then he's sworn to the masters of the tower, as his vassal that would make you sworn to the tower as well wouldn't it?"



soulnova said:


> (( sorry, i meant for max to stay on this door, where we are at))
> 
> Tassara looks around concerned. She hopes that was enough to get some information out of them.



((Oops, well, Max returns then  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sure thing, Drell heads down the hallway towards the next door.
> 
> The DM seems to be counting to himself.



((Fuck the DM, full speed ahead ))

Drell goes to the next door and opens it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 12, 2015)

Hayao seems momentarily withdrawn when challenged with that train of thought, and then lifts his chin. Perhaps something occurs to him at that point. "Perhaps. I simply wish to see him. Might you oblige?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods and leans pretty heavily on Ulysesn, it's obvious she's still pretty weak.


"Makenna I..."
Ulysesn changes his mind mid sentence as he helps bring her to the kitchen area then seats her
"Wait right there! I'll be back with some food to eat."
He comes back with as much food as he can carry fruits and various other drinks and proceeds to set everything up moving back and forth.

"You're suffering from resurrection sickness. I don't know how severe it is as it's not my expertise, but you'll have to rest for weeks even in the weakest case or at least until Tassara gets back. We can also go back to the clerics right after you eat if you want to recover right now... But I don't know if my current funds are enough, hopefully they would do it for free."
Ulysesn imagines that Makenna's body will be starving and sits down waiting for when Makenna wishes to reply


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 12, 2015)

"Only if you choose to allow it.  Your past does not define you." He stares off, thinking about it for a moment, "Your worth is more than the world could comprehend.  You're above being bought and bedded now.  In fact I'd say we're indebted to you, you've been nothing but a benefit to our team." the monk grabs his pant leg, thinking about what he's going to say, "Life is for living, find happiness and you can say you have lived." he gestures the bartender for a bottle, and he moves the pair to a table, filling up her glass before he takes out the book and pastels that Max gave him, "Lets say that this is you." he points to a stick drawing, "Then this is how life goes." he draws a hilly area near the stick, "It goes up and down, but eventually you will feel that the ups are stronger than the downs."

Yuki laughs gently, "Sometimes the unexpected happens and you can't remember anything from before." he scribbles out some of the hills, But if you keep going you'll create new memories with new people.  You've already started with our band of misfits."

"As for my own feelings Lantana? I want to be your companion, your guardian, like a griffon.  Bedding is the last thing from my mind.  That fire in your eyes is honestly nice to see." he smiles ever so slightly, "That fire in your eyes and venom in your voice shows that you are starting to know yourself. If anyone tries to bed you and you don't want it, give em a swift kick to their sensitive spot.  They are beneath you now, you are part of the Dreamwalkers, adventurers and possibly one of the only groups that can save the world.  You don't have time for insensitive jerks, eh?  Too much world saving to deal with them." he smiles lopsidedly, hoping for a slight smile at the least.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Fuck the DM, full speed ahead ))
> 
> Drell goes to the next door and opens it.



*@Drell*
The second door opens with no more resistance than one would expect a door to give.  It reveals a moderate sized room with two doors on the far end.  The only other decoration is a slab in the center of the room, engraved in common.

*@Duncan, Annie, Kaylee(?), Rin(?)
*The first door that Drell passed through begins to vanish and stone, not unlike what has marked the door labeled "first" begins to materialize in its place.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao seems momentarily withdrawn when challenged with that train of thought, and then lifts his chin. Perhaps something occurs to him at that point. "Perhaps. I simply wish to see him. Might you oblige?"



The second speaker considers this request a moment before speaking, "the apprentices' are very carefully guided, many of them are at sensitive stages of learning."  He glances at a few of the others in the room then continues, "wait here, I will pass your request to the masters."  He nods to one of the others and the pair move to leave.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna I..."
> Ulysesn changes his mind mid sentence as he helps bring her to the kitchen area then seats her
> "Wait right there! I'll be back with some food to eat."
> He comes back with as much food as he can carry fruits and various other drinks and proceeds to set everything up moving back and forth.
> ...



"You don't have to treat me like a doll," she says though she offers no resistance at being set down.  When he returns she sets to eating, "truly I'm fine, I feel a little weak but nothing that I won't recover from.  Probably no fighting giant dwarves for a while though," she offers a slight smile with the last part.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Only if you choose to allow it.  Your past does not define you." He stares off, thinking about it for a moment, "Your worth is more than the world could comprehend.  You're above being bought and bedded now.  In fact I'd say we're indebted to you, you've been nothing but a benefit to our team." the monk grabs his pant leg, thinking about what he's going to say, "Life is for living, find happiness and you can say you have lived." he gestures the bartender for a bottle, and he moves the pair to a table, filling up her glass before he takes out the book and pastels that Max gave him, "Lets say that this is you." he points to a stick drawing, "Then this is how life goes." he draws a hilly area near the stick, "It goes up and down, but eventually you will feel that the ups are stronger than the downs."
> 
> Yuki laughs gently, "Sometimes the unexpected happens and you can't remember anything from before." he scribbles out some of the hills, But if you keep going you'll create new memories with new people.  You've already started with our band of misfits."
> 
> "As for my own feelings Lantana? I want to be your companion, your guardian, like a griffon.  Bedding is the last thing from my mind.  That fire in your eyes is honestly nice to see." he smiles ever so slightly, "That fire in your eyes and venom in your voice shows that you are starting to know yourself. If anyone tries to bed you and you don't want it, give em a swift kick to their sensitive spot.  They are beneath you now, you are part of the Dreamwalkers, adventurers and possibly one of the only groups that can save the world.  You don't have time for insensitive jerks, eh?  Too much world saving to deal with them." he smiles lopsidedly, hoping for a slight smile at the least.



She considers this for a moment then her face lightens and she gives a small smile, "I don't know if I am worthy of that much flattery, really I did little more than follow you and the others.  But I appreciate the words."  She lets out a breath slowly, "forgive me if I overreacted.  But I do not know myself yet I can't begin to know how I should react to others."  She pauses, looking away again for a moment, "you will have to be patient with me for now, that is the best I can offer."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Drell*
> The second door opens with no more resistance than one would expect a door to give.  It reveals a moderate sized room with two doors on the far end.  The only other decoration is a slab in the center of the room, engraved in common.



Not particularly caring if the others manage to follow or not, Drell checks the engravings on the slab.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 13, 2015)

Hayao steps inside further, so as to keep the others near him, or at least in his field of vision. He folds his arms over his chest, and stands there for a bit, just glancing around to drink in the details of the room. "So what is it you are responsible for here, in this current set up?" he asks them aloud. 

-Please follow them.-


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2015)

Tassara and Max will follow the others as requested.

Can Tassara tell if they are bluffing and wish to raise the alarm?  ((Cant roll sense motive at the moment))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2015)

> "You don't have to treat me like a doll," she says though she offers no resistance at being set down. When he returns she sets to eating, "truly I'm fine, I feel a little weak but nothing that I won't recover from. Probably no fighting giant dwarves for a while though," she offers a slight smile with the last part.


Ulysesn smirks
"Yeah, I guess we'll all be avoiding those now. **yawwwwwnnn**"
"Nghh, tired.  I haven't actually really slept as much as I want to in the past 4 weeks... Well before I pass out at the table I guess I should begin to explain a little about things even if in poor taste. Your birth mother, Eavan O'Casey, Hsiri descent, was favored by Raconteur, she experienced much hardship in life before her death and her request was her child, you, be protected. When your father said you were blessed by Raconteur he wasn't lying.

You actually are. However your birthfather I still don't know about, I know over several generations worth on your mothers side, but the spell wouldn't work on your birthfather's side for some odd reason. I learned most of that by casting a 24 hour body contact spell that traces your family by 10 generations with you while I took care of you in your wake from death if you are wondering. Also I believe I may have found a distant blood relative of yours named Lantana(for now) who looks very like you in appearance. She's being bothered by Yuki at the moment. Feel free to ask anything... There is a great deal that I have to make up for and more to explain."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She considers this for a moment then her face lightens and she gives a small smile, "I don't know if I am worthy of that much flattery, really I did little more than follow you and the others.  But I appreciate the words."  She lets out a breath slowly, "forgive me if I overreacted.  But I do not know myself yet I can't begin to know how I should react to others."  She pauses, looking away again for a moment, "you will have to be patient with me for now, that is the best I can offer."



"Hah!  Overreact?  Everything you went through, I'm surprised it didn't come sooner." he smiles more openly at her, "But I'm sure I can find some patience somewhere.  Maybe even take a bit from the forgotten monk training." he winks and sticks his tongue out, "Personally, I think you're doing well.  Just take a deep breath, relax, and be yourself.  Whatever feels right to you." he picks up his cup again and fills his glass, "whatever they put in this drink is disgusting, but it gets the job done, eh?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Not particularly caring if the others manage to follow or not, Drell checks the engravings on the slab.



The engraving is a surprisingly frank message, apparently from Headmaster Haramel:
Greetings former student.  That you are reading this means that you have successfully found the entrance to the trials that I arranged to choose my successor.

Specifically it means that you are the second person to arrive.  So you're already behind.  I hope you spent the time preparing yourself.  Since I have no concrete way of knowing who would be arriving, or when, or what they would bring with them I've instead kept it simple.  

Through the left door you'll find a challenge of power, I would have whomever succeeds me command resources of great strength.  Once opened the door will unseal a being of power left there long ago.  Defeat it and you will receive one half of the key to moving on.

Through the right door you'll find a challenge of mind, I would have whomever succeeds me command keen intellect and skill. Complete it and you will the other half of the key to move on.

Once both challenges are complete the way to the final gauntlet will be revealed.  My staff lies within these passages.  The way up will then show itself.  Rise up and claim your inheritance.​


Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao steps inside further, so as to keep the others near him, or at least in his field of vision. He folds his arms over his chest, and stands there for a bit, just glancing around to drink in the details of the room. "So what is it you are responsible for here, in this current set up?" he asks them aloud.



There's an air of caution in the room while the pair leaves, but the one that spoke earlier speaks up again, "whatever the masters call upon is to do.  Most days we simply serve, on occasion we assist with supporting rituals or addressing the odd trespasser."



soulnova said:


> Tassara and Max will follow the others as requested.
> 
> Can Tassara tell if they are bluffing and wish to raise the alarm?  ((Cant roll sense motive at the moment))



The general air in the room is cautious, they clearly don't think much of surprise visitors but they're not really sure how to addess it.

Of the pair going upstairs they seem honest in the idea that they're delivering the message, though the silent one seems quite apprehensive about the whole process.

The pair moves up the tower until the stairs end at a single door.  It's likely the top floor of the tower though it's hard to say for sure.  They knock on the door and after a moment it pulls open, a cloaked figure, not unlike the ones that lead Hayao into the tower.  The man that was speaking before addresses him, "a visitor approached us below, wanting to see his liege lord, one of the apprentices.  I wished to request the masters' attention to know how to proceed."

There's a murmur as the request is repeated to someone inside the door then after a moment the man responds simply, "wait." and closes the door.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smirks
> "Yeah, I guess we'll all be avoiding those now. **yawwwwwnnn**"
> "Nghh, tired.  I haven't actually really slept as much as I want to in the past 4 weeks... Well before I pass out at the table I guess I should begin to explain a little about things even if in poor taste. Your birth mother, Eavan O'Casey, Hsiri descent, was favored by Raconteur, she experienced much hardship in life before her death and her request was her child, you, be protected. When your father said you were blessed by Raconteur he wasn't lying.
> 
> You actually are. However your birthfather I still don't know about, I know over several generations worth on your mothers side, but the spell wouldn't work on your birthfather's side for some odd reason. I learned most of that by casting a 24 hour body contact spell that traces your family by 10 generations with you while I took care of you in your wake from death if you are wondering. Also I believe I may have found a distant blood relative of yours named Lantana(for now) who looks very like you in appearance. She's being bothered by Yuki at the moment. Feel free to ask anything... There is a great deal that I have to make up for and more to explain."



Makenna does her best to absorb all of that.  "I'm sure I'll meet this woman eventually, to be honest I don't even know how to react to the idea that I might have family, I always assumed if they existed I'd never know about them.  As to Ranconteur, I should stop by a temple when we get the chance, I've always worshiped casually but, I guess I should at least give a more formal thanks?"

"You should get some rest," she begins then hesitates slightly.  "Just one question first.  Where are we?  I think I've slept enough I can keep an eye out for trouble if need be, but is there anything I need to worry about specifically?."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Hah!  Overreact?  Everything you went through, I'm surprised it didn't come sooner." he smiles more openly at her, "But I'm sure I can find some patience somewhere.  Maybe even take a bit from the forgotten monk training." he winks and sticks his tongue out, "Personally, I think you're doing well.  Just take a deep breath, relax, and be yourself.  Whatever feels right to you." he picks up his cup again and fills his glass, "whatever they put in this drink is disgusting, but it gets the job done, eh?"



"Trust me," Lantana says with a slightly sour look.  "It is better if you don't ask, you almost never want to know that answer."  Despite her words she lifts the cup and takes another drink, "it's wet, it does the job.  In the unlikely event I was some sort of connoisseur in the past that skill seems to have left me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna does her best to absorb all of that.  "I'm sure I'll meet this woman eventually, to be honest I don't even know how to react to the idea that I might have family, I always assumed if they existed I'd never know about them.  As to Ranconteur, I should stop by a temple when we get the chance, I've always worshiped casually but, I guess I should at least give a more formal thanks?"
> 
> "You should get some rest," she begins then hesitates slightly.  "Just one question first.  Where are we?  I think I've slept enough I can keep an eye out for trouble if need be, but is there anything I need to worry about specifically?."


"After the orcs were wiped out to the last we were celebrated as heroes and allowed to stay, near the city we left from before going to fight the orcs. Feel free to take a look outside this is our base now. Tassara also took in some slave orcs and survivors so watch out for them. They aren't all there. 

Also we went to court recently, Lantana took your place in clearing your name of "crimes" while you were dead. Probably pissed off a few people. At the least a very strong paladin that swing and throws a rather large hammer like a feather. So I'd probably hold off wondering around for a while, aside from that someone may be after Lantana, she says it's someone strong.  Person may mistake you for her. There was also some ogres nearby? Or was that Trolls? Well before Drell wiped them out. Could be more stuff like that nearby. So the usual, danger everywhere. It's a wonder I'm not more nervous."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 14, 2015)

Hayao nods, glancing around. "May I sit, while I wait?" he asks then, unfolding his arms from over his chest. "If we're to be waiting together. How many students are there, up there?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 14, 2015)

Yuki laughs, "I'm sure it's a skill that you can learn even if you didn't if you wanted to." he drinks, staying quiet for a few, giving her a bit of space to think.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "After the orcs were wiped out to the last we were celebrated as heroes and allowed to stay, near the city we left from before going to fight the orcs. Feel free to take a look outside this is our base now. Tassara also took in some slave orcs and survivors so watch out for them. They aren't all there.
> 
> Also we went to court recently, Lantana took your place in clearing your name of "crimes" while you were dead. Probably pissed off a few people. At the least a very strong paladin that swing and throws a rather large hammer like a feather. So I'd probably hold off wondering around for a while, aside from that someone may be after Lantana, she says it's someone strong.  Person may mistake you for her. There was also some ogres nearby? Or was that Trolls? Well before Drell wiped them out. Could be more stuff like that nearby. So the usual, danger everywhere. It's a wonder I'm not more nervous."



Makenna nods, slightly dazed.  "Well, I'm not planning on wandering much, but I can keep my eyes open.  Get some sleep you've earned it."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods, glancing around. "May I sit, while I wait?" he asks then, unfolding his arms from over his chest. "If we're to be waiting together. How many students are there, up there?"



A few of the men exchange glances and one chimes in, "sit if you want."

They seem more hesitant about providing information however one of the older figures finally addresses his point, "'bout a dozen right now.  It varies a lot, the training is rigorous and many aren't cut out for it.  We've had nearly three times that on occasion, and sometimes it drops down to only a few."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki laughs, "I'm sure it's a skill that you can learn even if you didn't if you wanted to." he drinks, staying quiet for a few, giving her a bit of space to think.



Lantana sips her drink in silence for a few moments.  Eventually she breaks the silence, "perhaps we should call it a night early?  Your students will be expecting you in the morning.  We can always do other things tomorrow  I for one would very much like to find a proper bathhouse."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 14, 2015)

He takes a seat as indicated or possible, settling his hands in his lap lightly. "I see," he says in a clipped tone then, before taking in a deep breath. "And how did you all end up in the employ of this tower?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods, slightly dazed.  "Well, I'm not planning on wandering much, but I can keep my eyes open.  Get some sleep you've earned it."



"Thank you."
Ulysesn turns towards his room
"Maybe Nissa can catch you up while I rest."
Ulysesn walks to his room and goes to bed to sleep for several hours to let his mind finally have proper peace.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 14, 2015)

Yuki nods, If you want to, I wouldn't mind.  A good rest, and tomorrow, after training we can find you a nice bathhouse." he smiles and begins picking up everything, "It's a bit of a walk back to base, I hope you don't mind it.  If you get tired, then I carry you." He sets down the coin for payment, and adjusts himself as he stands.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 14, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He takes a seat as indicated or possible, settling his hands in his lap lightly. "I see," he says in a clipped tone then, before taking in a deep breath. "And how did you all end up in the employ of this tower?"



"Some of us were honored with distinction," one speaks up.  He shoots a sneer at another figure, "some were volunteered.  I'm sure you'll find out soon enough though."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you."
> Ulysesn turns towards his room
> "Maybe Nissa can catch you up while I rest."
> Ulysesn walks to his room and goes to bed to sleep for several hours to let his mind finally have proper peace.



Makenna nods and lets Ulysesn get his rest.  She'll explore the base a bit and chat with Nissa while he rests.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, If you want to, I wouldn't mind.  A good rest, and tomorrow, after training we can find you a nice bathhouse." he smiles and begins picking up everything, "It's a bit of a walk back to base, I hope you don't mind it.  If you get tired, then I carry you." He sets down the coin for payment, and adjusts himself as he stands.



The pair heads back, Lantana is fine with walking even if she can't match Yuki's speed.

(Looking at this from a timing standpoint you'll probably not encounter Makenna or Ulysesn as they'll be casting the ancestry spell until after you have to head out for Ninja school, maybe later)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 9)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2 1)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4)
-Shield (4)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (4)
-Haste (4)

4th Level - (8 7)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3 2)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 5)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6 4)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level - (5)
-Disintegrate (2)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I






EvilMoogle said:


> The engraving is a surprisingly frank message, apparently from Headmaster Haramel:
> Greetings former student.  That you are reading this means that you have successfully found the entrance to the trials that I arranged to choose my successor.
> 
> Specifically it means that you are the second person to arrive.  So you're already behind.  I hope you spent the time preparing yourself.  Since I have no concrete way of knowing who would be arriving, or when, or what they would bring with them I've instead kept it simple.
> ...



"Well this is refreshingly straightforward," Drell murmurs. "I was expecting some ridiculous puzzle, or at least a pun."

She'll cast *Mage Armor*, *Barkskin*, *Heroism*, and *Shield* on herself and enter the left door for the challenge of Body. She'll prepare a *Targeted Bomb Admixture*, but not drink it until just before combat. ((Preferably before Round 1, just tell me if she doesn't manage to drink it beforehand))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2015)

> The general air in the room is cautious, they clearly don't think much of surprise visitors but they're not really sure how to addess it.
> 
> Of the pair going upstairs they seem honest in the idea that they're delivering the message, though the silent one seems quite apprehensive about the whole process.
> 
> ...



Tassara's wings tense as they close the door. *@HAYAO*  -Ok, so far so good. Seems like the Master is here. They are asking how to proceed with your request... the students are nervous.-  


Can Max tell if what they are doing is something similar to her and Charlie? Can she tell if this area is more guarded than the rest?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 14, 2015)

He nods to them, and then grows silent before giving his reply to Tassara. 

-I see. I'm simply biding my time here. Be careful.-


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ya wanna split up? Me and Drunkan go do some power killing and you do some mind stuff? Or wanna concentrate all the firepower and mind in one place?" Annie asks.

She'll also prepare for combat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2015)

Muk said:


> "Ya wanna split up? Me and Drunkan go do some power killing and you do some mind stuff? Or wanna concentrate all the firepower and mind in one place?" Annie asks.
> 
> She'll also prepare for combat.



"We should stick together, I believe. Haramel never really got it through his skull that we weren't already master wizards, I doubt his challenges would be easy if we were to go it alone."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 14, 2015)

When it comes down to the bed situation, Yuki lets Lantana have most of the bed, claiming a small section for his own.

The next day.

"First thing anyone must learn in our line of work, forms.  Forms are the backbone of everything we do, everyday life to combat."

He goes through various combat, and stealth forms with them, adjusting their bodies to assist them in perfecting for a couple hours. After that, they head to the top, where the various spinning pieces of wood sit.

“Whether you are fighting, dancing, or just walking down the street, this is important, so pay attention.” He looks at the trio, “You must move like the leaf in the breeze, always moving around and through their surroundings, or the water in a flowing river.  You must find a balance, you cannot have one without the other.  We must become air and water before we can become fire or earth.  Dance around the wood, so that you can embody the wind and water.” He then stands back to watch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]SohkMovvxHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well this is refreshingly straightforward," Drell murmurs. "I was expecting some ridiculous puzzle, or at least a pun."
> 
> She'll cast *Mage Armor*, *Barkskin*, *Heroism*, and *Shield* on herself and enter the left door for the challenge of Body. She'll prepare a *Targeted Bomb Admixture*, but not drink it until just before combat. ((Preferably before Round 1, just tell me if she doesn't manage to drink it beforehand))



((Drell could drink the adamixture at the same time she opens the door, being ready for a big-bad-whatever to jump at her.  But it would be wasted if combat doesn't immediately follow.  Otherwise she could keep it ready hoping to get some sort of surprise round action.))

Drell opens the door, it reveals a large chamber, 25'x25'.  The room is lit by (probably continuous flame) torches and has one large feature of note.  A comely young man in silken robes suspended in mid air by chains.  The chains shatter and the man falls, gracefully landing on the floor.

The man casually rubs his arms, apparently considering things, hellish flames burn in his eyes as he considers the group.  "Ah, the trial at last."  There's a hint of amusement in his voice.  "I don't suppose you would prefer to consider a deal?"



soulnova said:


> Tassara's wings tense as they close the door. *@HAYAO*  -Ok, so far so good. Seems like the Master is here. They are asking how to proceed with your request... the students are nervous.-
> 
> Can Max tell if what they are doing is something similar to her and Charlie? Can she tell if this area is more guarded than the rest?



This area is clearly more guarded in the sense that it seems to be a measure of security.  They can't see enough to say whether there's more than the one or two guards in the entryway though.  As to the figures, it could probably be compared to what she shares with Charlie but it seems to be far more perverse.  Some sort of mixture of human and demon essence within one shell, she'd need more of an opportunity to study to say more.

After a moment the door opens again and a bald man exits.  He wears black robes covered in red runes and carries a gnarled staff in one hand.  The whole man radiates power and even the inhabitants of the tower seem more than a little afraid of him.  "Well?"  The man asks, command evident in his voice.  "I do not want to waste all day with this, take me to him."  The original two take no time in bowing and heading back toward where Hayao waits.



Captain Obvious said:


> The next day.
> 
> "First thing anyone must learn in our line of work, forms.  Forms are the backbone of everything we do, everyday life to combat."
> 
> ...



In the stealth training Walt does adequately, he's not especially skilled but he grasps the ideas well enough and seems to learn reasonably well.  Sherry shoes genuine aptitude at hiding in a stationary spot however she seems somewhat clumsy and attempts to move around while staying concealed seem beyond her.  Dawine shows little ability with stealth, he understands the ideas but he's a touch oafish and larger than the other two.

In fighting forms Dawine shows the most promise.  He's clearly got some practical experience though more street roughhousing than life-or-death combat.  He also shows an eagerness to learn more, readily picking up critiques and suggestions.  Walt stands middle of the road in fighting, he emulates the forms well enough but doesn't have a lot of strength or any experience driven instinct, he might learn well enough though.  Sherry is a genuine failure in combat however, she's clumsy, slow, and skittish.  She doesn't actively resist instruction but clearly her first instinct from a fighting standpoint is getting away.

None of the three do terribly well with the spinning wood, though it would be surprising if they did on the first attempts.  Walt probably does the best here, approaching it with reflexes and instinct.  Surprisingly Sherry does okay as well despite being clumsy she seems to have a knack for recognizing the patterns and flows in the device.  Dawine does poorly by any estimate, spending most of his time fighting his instinct to simply power through the wooden slates, "dodging" clearly isn't his style.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2015)

*@Hayao*
-we are heading back. I think the master is comming along... he feels powerful. The others seem to fear him. I dont see Hojo. What do you want to do?-


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 16, 2015)

He stands then, almost instinctively.

-I wish to speak to him. Peacefully, if at all possible. Does he seem hostile?-


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2015)

Can Tassara sense the man's general intention?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 16, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Can Tassara sense the man's general intention?



Angry, but the man has the feel of someone that's probably angry most of the time.  It seems more "why are you bothering me with this" than "well I better go kill the intruder."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Drell could drink the adamixture at the same time she opens the door, being ready for a big-bad-whatever to jump at her.  But it would be wasted if combat doesn't immediately follow.  Otherwise she could keep it ready hoping to get some sort of surprise round action.))
> 
> Drell opens the door, it reveals a large chamber, 25'x25'.  The room is lit by (probably continuous flame) torches and has one large feature of note.  A comely young man in silken robes suspended in mid air by chains.  The chains shatter and the man falls, gracefully landing on the floor.
> 
> The man casually rubs his arms, apparently considering things, hellish flames burn in his eyes as he considers the group.  "Ah, the trial at last."  There's a hint of amusement in his voice.  "I don't suppose you would prefer to consider a deal?"



((Drell will save it, but have it on hand))

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+54:
2,+54
Total:56

*Knowledge: Planes*
Roll(1d20)+54:
20,+54
Total:74

"You have one minute to convince me not to just kill you now and move on with my life," Drell says, crossing her arms. "Although I don't like your chances."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Angry, but the man has the feel of someone that's probably angry most of the time.  It seems more "why are you bothering me with this" than "well I better go kill the intruder."



@Hayao
-He doesn't seem aggressive, but I can tell he's the angry type. Interruptions dont seem to set well with him. I'll follow him back to you-


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 16, 2015)

There's a brief lull in his thoughts and pause before a slow reply.

-...noted.-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 16, 2015)

((Yay sick.  Better RP some evil assholes!))



Nicodemus said:


> "You have one minute to convince me not to just kill you now and move on with my life," Drell says, crossing her arms. "Although I don't like your chances."



Drell identifies the creature as a  along with all its standard abilities.  These creatures are rarely found in the Prime plane, typically serving as high ranking assistants of Pit Fiends or other powerful devils.

"Well now, that doesn't sound promising," the devil begins though he doesn't sound particularly troubled.  "But I suppose I can make an attempt."

He brandishes a bit of metal in one hand, "I don't know the specifics of why you are here, but I understand you are after this.  To me it means little, until you came I was trapped in this room.  All I really desire is my freedom, rather than fight it would be far easier to simply work together.  I could offer assistance in whatever other trials you might face here and we both would be on our way when we reach the exit."

"Otherwise we could fight.  I'd probably start by filling this entire area with clouds of poison gas content in the knowledge that even if you kill me there's a good chance the noxious fumes would finish you off before you escape."  He gives a dark grin, "and of course, even if you 'kill' me you merely banish me back to Hell.  I would prefer to return on my own terms but the consequences for you are far more grave I think?"



soulnova said:


> @Hayao
> -He doesn't seem aggressive, but I can tell he's the angry type. Interruptions dont seem to set well with him. I'll follow him back to you-



The man spares little time moving down to where Hayao waits.  He gives the samurai a condescending appraisal before speaking, "you are here to see one of my apprentices."  His voice is flat, it isn't a question.  "Why."  Again his tone is more command than question, "you disturb me and wish to disturb one of my students.  Explain yourself."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 16, 2015)

Hayao's brow creases and he relaxes the tightness set about his hands, unfurling his fingers. "He's my liege lord. I wish to speak with him, on matters pertaining to the events outside the halls of this tower. His safety is paramount."

There's a pause then. "And I will also need to assess the nature of his tutelage here."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2015)

Tassara waits patiently for their conversation to finish.

@Hayao and Tassara -You know, they are being somewhat *civil* about this... sure, suspicious and disturbing too, of course... but I'm starting to fear they might have some sort of official permission... They talked about the noble families like they all knew about this- 

Hayao can feel a mental sigh from Tassara.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 17, 2015)

-Official or not, he is leaving with _immediacy_. I did not fight alongside his father, and his grandfather to have him consorting with *demons* as a means of tutelage. I have no idea what manner of spells they wax here, but I've seen enough to know this is not suitable. If learning magic is truly his goal, he can simply...learn from Drell. Or Kaylee, perhaps Duncan...maybe Rin or Tassara or even _*you *_could teach him. I'll wait until I can read his aura at least...-

On which note, he begins to read this man's aura. (Can't roll at the moment but it's usually a pretty definite success...)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2015)

-He's right. Whatever they are doing here, the communion revealed he was in spiritual danger. We cannot allow that happen- 

-I have never taught anyone, but, sure, I could try  help him find his own Eidolon if he still wants to.... have things. Drell might be too busy to teach him but if she gets the school tower back there might be a way for Hojo to study there instead-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's brow creases and he relaxes the tightness set about his hands, unfurling his fingers. "He's my liege lord. I wish to speak with him, on matters pertaining to the events outside the halls of this tower. His safety is paramount."
> 
> There's a pause then. "And I will also need to assess the nature of his tutelage here."



The man lets out an audible sigh before speaking, "the apprentices' studies consume their full attention at the moment.  I don't want them concerned with the outside world; so far as they are concerned this is their entire world."  His voice is stern and clearly annoyed.  "They have no time for wet nurses or bumbling manservants."

"Until he completes his training he is to remain here.  This place is of too much importance to allow people to casually come and go.  But I can assure you that he is as safe here as anywhere.."



Hidden Nin said:


> On which note, he begins to read this man's aura. (Can't roll at the moment but it's usually a pretty definite success...)



The man has a very strong, confident aura.  It's considerably stronger than Hayao's own, or most that he's encountered, weaker than "The Fallen's" though that's the closest comparison off-hand.

Oddly his aura lances out oddly, seven threads of sorts that seem to fade off into nothingness a short distance from the man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 9)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2 1)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4)
-Shield (4)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9 7)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4 2)

-Heroism (4)
-Haste (4)

4th Level - (8 7)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3 2)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 5)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6 4)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level - (5)
-Disintegrate (2)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I






EvilMoogle said:


> "Otherwise we could fight.  I'd probably start by filling this entire area with clouds of poison gas content in the knowledge that even if you kill me there's a good chance the noxious fumes would finish you off before you escape."  He gives a dark grin, "and of course, even if you 'kill' me you merely banish me back to Hell.  I would prefer to return on my own terms but the consequences for you are far more grave I think?"



Drell taps her chin for a moment, deep in thought. Then she shrugs. "Eh."



> Female Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 11, *Init* +16, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 40, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +17, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+4 (M) +23/+16 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+17 (5d6+40)
> 
> ...



"Kaylee, summon. Rin, haste Duncan. Duncan, Annie, do your things."

*Initiative*
1d20+16 → [7,16] = (23)

*Round 1*
Drell uses her *Time Stutter* (standard action) ability to gain 1 extra round. She drinks her *Targeted Bomb Admixture*, already in hand, (standard action) draws her metamagic rod of quicken (move action) and casts *Summon Monster III* (swift action). She'll summon a . She'll use her remaining swift action to summon a second Celestial Auroch.

*Round 2*
Force Bombs. Target must make a reflex save of 35 (10+half level+INT) or be knocked prone.

1d20+24 → [18,24] = (42)
6d4+40→ [3,3,3,3,3,4,40] = (59)

1d20+17 → [10,17] = (27)
6d4+40→ [1,4,4,2,2,4,40] = (57)

*Round 3*
1d20+24 → [15,24] = (39)
6d4+40→ [2,3,2,4,4,4,40] = (59)

1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34)
6d4+40→ [3,4,1,4,4,2,40] = (58)

*Round 4*
1d20+24 → [2,24] = (26)
6d4+40→ [2,1,4,3,3,2,40] = (55)

1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32)
6d4+40→ [3,4,3,2,1,2,40] = (55)

*Round 5*
1d20+24 → [8,24] = (32)
6d4+40→ [4,2,3,4,2,4,40] = (59)

1d20+17 → [20,17] = (37)
6d4+40→ [3,4,2,1,1,2,40] = (53)

*Aurochs*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Initiative*
1d20 = (10)

*Round 1*
*Smite Evil* against Herald of Hell (+0 to atk, +3 to dam)

1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
1d8+12 → [2,12] = (14)

*Round 2*
*Trample* (DC 17)
2d6+12 → [5,2,12] = (19)

*Round 3*
*Trample* (DC 17)
2d6+12 → [3,1,12] = (16)

*Round 4*
*Trample* (DC 17)
2d6+12 → [3,1,12] = (16)

*Round 5*
*Trample* (DC 17)
2d6+12 → [4,2,12] = (18)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 19, 2015)

He looks between the trio, "You guys did fine today.  Now I have one more question for you, what's the most important thing in life?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2015)

Annie Tibbers: here


> AC: 30 ff: 21 t: 16
> HP: 100/100
> Saves: f: +4 r:+18 w:+7
> 
> -Magical Edge: You can sacrifice a prepared spell to grant yourself a bonus to a single save equal to the level of the sacrificed spell (no action but only once/save).



Initiative: 
1d20+9
14+9 = 23


Actions:
Round 1: Cast Steel Dance on her 2 Short Swords and then have her sword attack the Herald.

Round 2 - 4: Ready Counter Spell with Dispel Magic or Cloud Kill/phantasmal killer 

If Annie thinks she's got a round to spare she'll cast Globe of Invulnerability.

Spell Craft Check to Identify Spells:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+24
14+24 = 38

1d20+24
12+24 = 36

1d20+24
15+24 = 39

1d20+24
15+24 = 39





Dispel Caster Level Check for Dispelling Spells

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+10
18+10 = 28

1d20+10
17+10 = 27

1d20+10
16+10 = 26

1d20+10
19+10 = 29

1d20+10
4+10 = 14

1d20+10
4+10 = 14

1d20+10
17+10 = 27





Attack Rolls for Steel Dance:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1:*
1d20+21
20+21 = 41

1d20+21
8+21 = 29

*R2:*
1d20+21
20+21 = 41

1d20+21
10+21 = 31

*R3:*
1d20+21
3+21 = 24

1d20+21
6+21 = 27

*R4:*
1d20+21
13+21 = 34

1d20+21
15+21 = 36

*R5:*
1d20+21
9+21 = 30

1d20+21
13+21 = 34





Damage Rolls:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d6+11
4+11 = 15

1d6+11
3+11 = 14

r2
1d6+11
1+11 = 12

1d6+11
6+11 = 17

r3
1d6+11
4+11 = 15

1d6+11
5+11 = 16

r4
1d6+11
2+11 = 13

1d6+11
1+11 = 12

r5
1d6+11
6+11 = 17

1d6+11
6+11 = 17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

((3rd day 7 hours after reviving Makenna))
Ulysesn wakes up feeling refreshed and goes down to meet Makenna
"Have a nice chat?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 21, 2015)

((I'll wait to do combat until tonight.  If Duncan/Kaylee/Rin haven't posted before then I'll do rolls for them trying to stick to Drell's tactics as best possible))



Captain Obvious said:


> He looks between the trio, "You guys did fine today.  Now I have one more question for you, what's the most important thing in life?"



((Blarg, personalities for them?  ))

Dawine answers instantly, "sex!"  Walt snickers and mutters something about since when has he ever gotten laid and Sherry blushes furiously.  After a brief double-take Dawine responds again with the same zeal and enthusiasm, "I mean completing the mission Sensei!" 

"Surviving," Sherry says meekly, "I mean, if you're not going to live through it nothing else really matters, right?"

Walt responds last, "money."  He speaks simply, "at the end that's what everything's all about right?  The payday."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((3rd day 7 hours after reviving Makenna))
> Ulysesn wakes up feeling refreshed and goes down to meet Makenna
> "Have a nice chat?"



((Probably makes it day 3 early evening))

Makenna sits outside with Nissa in her lap chatting happily.  Makenna nods, "yes, Nissa's told me all about the things you've been up to.  It's hard to believe it's been so long."  Her face darkens slightly, "it's hard to believe I was dead.  That's a strange thought, dead and then back.  Kind of an emptiness around it too.  I wish I remembered the afterlife but I suppose that's part of the magic?"

"Are you feeling better after your rest?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Probably makes it day 3 early evening))
> 
> Makenna sits outside with Nissa in her lap chatting happily.  Makenna nods, "yes, Nissa's told me all about the things you've been up to.  It's hard to believe it's been so long."  Her face darkens slightly, "it's hard to believe I was dead.  That's a strange thought, dead and then back.  Kind of an emptiness around it too.  I wish I remembered the afterlife but I suppose that's part of the magic?"
> 
> "Are you feeling better after your rest?"


"Much better it's been rather crazy. Yeah,dying is rather odd, though I just ended up as a ghost before coming back. Yuki ended up killing herself in an attempt to be stronger through reincarnation after you died. I think she blamed herself too much... So do you want to know where you died? We can head there now if you feel well enough. We always have Nissa to teleport us back here."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Blarg, personalities for them?  ))
> 
> Dawine answers instantly, "sex!"  Walt snickers and mutters something about since when has he ever gotten laid and Sherry blushes furiously.  After a brief double-take Dawine responds again with the same zeal and enthusiasm, "I mean completing the mission Sensei!"
> 
> ...



((Yup!))

Yuki snorts at Dawine's first response, then looks at the trio as they speak.  "Together, all three of those things is what we need here.  Keep both your survival and the mission in mind when you tackle it." He looks at Walt, "But don't half ass the mission just for the payday.  Do it right and we'll have repeat or better paying, customers." he nods gently, "Money can help you get stronger, do whatever it takes to get stronger and do better.  I have been reincarnated, changed into a werefox, and bonded with an Efreet...all for the sake of getting stronger."

He shrugs, "I'm not going to peel you from your lives for this, so if you have something you need to do, then go ahead.  If not, then we can continue."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2015)

((Will do other responses after, but first, _Mortal Kombat!_))

*@Drell, Annie, Kaylee, Duncan, Rin

Round 1:
*Seeing Drell move to attack the Herald strikes first, flooding much of the room with choking poisonous gas (Drell, Kaylee immune, Annie -2Con, Rin -2Con, Duncan -1Con).  Drell flickers in a moment of paused time and two celestial herbivores appear in the room.  They paw feebly at the devil who seems to utterly ignore them.

Annie enchants her swords and sends them flying at the devil, both strike though the unnatural creature's essence resists a bit of the damage.  Rin hastes the group as Duncan charges through a slit in the dimension striking at the devil from behind with his crackling-dark sword.

Kaylee summons a Bralani from the upper planes, the creature of wind attacks with a blast of air, it does little to the devil but it does disperse the cloud of noxious gas.

*Round 2*:

The Herald assumes a form of pure terror (("to all viewers appears as a unique and violent manifestation of  the most terrifying thing their minds can conjure")), (Drell, Annie, Duncan, Kaylee -15hp, the Aurochs both die from fright and the Bralani is panicked).

Drell hurls his first volley of bombs at the devil, the forceful explosions knocking the creature from his feet and blasting sizable holes in him.  Duncan takes the chance to slice out wickedly with his scimitar while the devil is prone, quickly carving it apart.  The pieces of the devil coalesce into a pool of hissing goo which soon too is gone leaving only a small bit of metal where the remains once were

Examining the metal shows it to apparently be half of a key (the prongy bits if anyone cares).

Before it unsummons the Bralani can perform two cure serious wounds (16, 20, this would cure Drell and Annie to full, Duncan's damage was from his temporary HP that will "heal" and Kaylee will heal "naturally" in a few rounds time, though use them wherever you want I guess).
((Heh, this took an incredible amount of time for the anticlimacticness of it, I'm out of practice.  Or I forgot how much damage you guys can do despite not having a proper tank.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Much better it's been rather crazy. Yeah,dying is rather odd, though I just ended up as a ghost before coming back. Yuki ended up killing herself in an attempt to be stronger through reincarnation after you died. I think she blamed herself too much... So do you want to know where you died? We can head there now if you feel well enough. We always have Nissa to teleport us back here."



"Killed herself?"  She trails off faintly, "why in the world would she do that?"  She shakes her head sadly, "I'll have to talk to her, I'll add her to the list I guess, lots of people that I need to catch up with."  She forces a smile and continues, "I don't know about visiting it, we'd have to go back through the wilds again and I don't know, it just seems bad luck to visit the place you died."




Captain Obvious said:


> ((Yup!))
> 
> Yuki snorts at Dawine's first response, then looks at the trio as they speak.  "Together, all three of those things is what we need here.  Keep both your survival and the mission in mind when you tackle it." He looks at Walt, "But don't half ass the mission just for the payday.  Do it right and we'll have repeat or better paying, customers." he nods gently, "Money can help you get stronger, do whatever it takes to get stronger and do better.  I have been reincarnated, changed into a werefox, and bonded with an Efreet...all for the sake of getting stronger."
> 
> He shrugs, "I'm not going to peel you from your lives for this, so if you have something you need to do, then go ahead.  If not, then we can continue."



"Well, we don't exactly have a lot to get back to," Walt answers diplomatically.  "But I'm probably beat for today.  Should we come back again tomorrow?"  He sounds fairly pleased with himself all things considered.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2015)

He nods, "Yeah,  enjoy yourselves, come back tomorrow, same time." He grins and gives a thumjbs up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Killed herself?"  She trails off faintly, "why in the world would she do that?"  She shakes her head sadly, "I'll have to talk to her, I'll add her to the list I guess, lots of people that I need to catch up with."  She forces a smile and continues, "I don't know about visiting it, we'd have to go back through the wilds again and I don't know, it just seems bad luck to visit the place you died."


"Ah well... I suppose so. Very much bad luck. Well I found out where your father is if you've decided to drop that subject for now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2015)

((I'm slightly dragging my feet on both of your plotlines as I want to see what Hayao's group ends up doing, if they end up needing to call for reinforcements I don't want you guys to be too many days ahead))



Captain Obvious said:


> He nods, "Yeah,  enjoy yourselves, come back tomorrow, same time." He grins and gives a thumjbs up.


The three nod and take off for the day.

Lantana rises from where she was observing the training and smiles.  "That was entertaining to watch.  Though I suppose only time will tell whether it's effective or not.  What were you planning for tonight?"

((I'll leave it up to you, if you wanted to go back to base to interact with Makenna now is as good a time as any I suppose, probably about the same time as the other "now."))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah well... I suppose so. Very much bad luck. Well I found out where your father is if you've decided to drop that subject for now."



"Papa?"  She immediately focuses in on it, "what did you hear?  Is he still okay?  What about the town?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 9)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2 1)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4)
-Shield (4)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9 7)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4 2)

-Heroism (4)
-Haste (4)

4th Level - (8 7)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3 2)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 5)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6 4)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level - (5)
-Disintegrate (2)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I




"Well, that was obnoxious. But rather satisfying, I do hate the smug, self assured ones."

Drell will retrieve the key and move on to the challenge of mind.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2015)

He grins and picks her up under her legs and back like a princess, "I'm not sure, go back to base and we can draw you a nice hot bath and some food in your belly?" He gently carries her back to the base if she agrees.

((That's fine, we can go ahead with that, since there's no other way for them to get in contact with Yuki besides through Kaylee.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Papa?"  She immediately focuses in on it, "what did you hear?  Is he still okay?  What about the town?"


"Well... I heard in court he was fighting back against the government as it fell apart.Dnagle is in chaos. Etiawhtaes would be the best place to start looking,  the most recent report would be alive and not captured(?). You were charged as well and assumed to be an accomplice like the rest of us here though we have no real involvement of a rebellion there. Lantana took your place as I said. Dnalge is hardly a safe haven for us and the others who are far more subtle than me are not here. Please stay and rest, if you die again I won't be able to bring you back, if you die again in such a place..."
Ulysesn voice quiets before he speaks again. He doesn't want Makenna to go off on her own again, rashly like she did before his voice has cracks in it his words caught in fear of telling her what would happen to her if he told her the exacts.
The question of her going to her place of death wasn't something he pressed on for a reason, he wished to see how she might take such a thing from only suggestion he wasn't truly serious about it.

"If you have to choose between me and yourself again, please choose yourself. That goes for the others. I can be brought back to life easier than you and my soul will remain even after death even if they can't. If you die again you may very well cease to be in any form. If you die again... Others besides just I and yourself will suffer. I know you want to help your father, but please wait until the others are all back so we can all face it together."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well, that was obnoxious. But rather satisfying, I do hate the smug, self assured ones."
> 
> Drell will retrieve the key and move on to the challenge of mind.



The other door enters into a small room (we'll say 10'x10' if it matters).  The most immediate feature is the floor by the right wall where a trough is cut into the ground, it goes about 5' down and is filled apparently with water.  Three long, delicate strings of sinew hang from pegs on the wall.  The strings are tipped with simple wire hooks.  Inside the pool glints the other half of the key.

Along the wall opposite of the door are three different sized flasks, the type suitable for alchemy.  Almost unnoticed are six small holes in the ceiling along the left wall that occasionally drip into small (like 1") holes on the floor.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well... I heard in court he was fighting back against the government as it fell apart.Dnagle is in chaos. Etiawhtaes would be the best place to start looking,  the most recent report would be alive and not captured(?). You were charged as well and assumed to be an accomplice like the rest of us here though we have no real involvement of a rebellion there. Lantana took your place as I said. Dnalge is hardly a safe haven for us and the others who are far more subtle than me are not here. Please stay and rest, if you die again I won't be able to bring you back, if you die again in such a place..."
> Ulysesn voice quiets before he speaks again. He doesn't want Makenna to go off on her own again, rashly like she did before his voice has cracks in it his words caught in fear of telling her what would happen to her if he told her the exacts.
> The question of her going to her place of death wasn't something he pressed on for a reason, he wished to see how she might take such a thing from only suggestion he wasn't truly serious about it.
> 
> "If you have to choose between me and yourself again, please choose yourself. That goes for the others. I can be brought back to life easier than you and my soul will remain even after death even if they can't. If you die again you may very well cease to be in any form. If you die again... Others besides just I and yourself will suffer. I know you want to help your father, but please wait until the others are all back so we can all face it together."



"The fighting's still going on?"  Makenna seems slightly shocked by this, "well, I'm glad Papa's okay at least.  But don't worry, going without knowing more might just make things worse.  I'll ask around when I'm feeling better, always travelers in taverns that know more."

More sternly, "as to dying I have no particular plan to die again anytime soon, but then no one ever does.  I'm not going to waste the life you gave me cowering."  It's a slightly scolding tone, "but at the same time I'll take care of myself don't worry."



Captain Obvious said:


> He grins and picks her up under her legs  and back like a princess, "I'm not sure, go back to base and we can  draw you a nice hot bath and some food in your belly?" He gently carries  her back to the base if she agrees.
> 
> ((That's fine, we can go ahead with that, since there's no other way for  them to get in contact with Yuki besides through Kaylee.))



The pair arrive back at base at early evening only to find Ulysesn, Nissa, and Makenna chatting outside one of the buildings.  Lantana seems to tense slightly at the sight of the pair but she doesn't say anything.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2015)

Yuki's grip tightens ever so slightly, "Makenna!  What happened, is it actually you?"  Without thinking about it he runs over and starts looking over her, while still holding Lantana, "Um, Makenna, this is Lantana, Lantana, this is Makenna, a good friend of mine." He grins at the two.  "So what's gone on?  How long has it been?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 24, 2015)

((I have no idea where I'm going with this  ))



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's grip tightens ever so slightly, "Makenna!  What happened, is it actually you?"  Without thinking about it he runs over and starts looking over her, while still holding Lantana, "Um, Makenna, this is Lantana, Lantana, this is Makenna, a good friend of mine." He grins at the two.  "So what's gone on?  How long has it been?"



Makenna pulls back for a moment hesitating then apparently does the math, "Yuki?"  She pauses and giggles, "Yuki you're a _boy_?"   She blushes and flusters a moment, "well, I mean, I'm so sorry, have you had any luck finding someone to fix you?  Whatever were you thinking?"  She mentally stumbles again, "sorry, that probably came out wrong too, it's been a lot to take in.  We can talk about it later if you want."

She turns to Lantana and offers a curtsy.  "It's good to meet you, it sounds like you've gotten lumped in with our crazy little family too."

Lantana returns a slight bow, "I've heard many stories about you as well"  Her voice is quite reserved and formal offering little emotion.  Makenna seems slightly conflicted at this but doesn't say anything.

"Well, I'm sure we'll have plenty of time to get to know one another," Makenna adds brightly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The fighting's still going on?"  Makenna seems slightly shocked by this, "well, I'm glad Papa's okay at least.  But don't worry, going without knowing more might just make things worse.  I'll ask around when I'm feeling better, always travelers in taverns that know more."
> 
> More sternly, "as to dying I have no particular plan to die again anytime soon, but then no one ever does.  I'm not going to waste the life you gave me cowering."  It's a slightly scolding tone, "but at the same time I'll take care of myself don't worry."
> 
> ...






Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's grip tightens ever so slightly, "Makenna!  What happened, is it actually you?"  Without thinking about it he runs over and starts looking over her, while still holding Lantana, "Um, Makenna, this is Lantana, Lantana, this is Makenna, a good friend of mine." He grins at the two.  "So what's gone on?  How long has it been?"





WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I have no idea where I'm going with this  ))
> Makenna pulls back for a moment hesitating then apparently does the math, "Yuki?"  She pauses and giggles, "Yuki you're a _boy_?"   She blushes and flusters a moment, "well, I mean, I'm so sorry, have you had any luck finding someone to fix you?  Whatever were you thinking?"  She mentally stumbles again, "sorry, that probably came out wrong too, it's been a lot to take in.  We can talk about it later if you want."
> 
> She turns to Lantana and offers a curtsy.  "It's good to meet you, it sounds like you've gotten lumped in with our crazy little family too."
> ...


"Um well, I guess I very much deserved to get scolded..."
Ulysesn watches Yuki and Lantana interrupt staying silent and looks uncomfortable 
"Yuki is more of a...it now or rather just Yuki. So..."
Ulysesn looks rapidly back and forth between them he's rather at a loss of what to do because of the relationship he has between all of them. A sweatdrop goes down his face "Should we all go inside and talk to catch up properly?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Um well, I guess I very much deserved to get scolded..."
> Ulysesn watches Yuki and Lantana interrupt staying silent and looks uncomfortable
> "Yuki is more of a...it now or rather just Yuki. So..."
> Ulysesn looks rapidly back and forth between them he's rather at a loss of what to do because of the relationship he has between all of them. A sweatdrop goes down his face "Should we all go inside and talk to catch up properly?"



Makenna looks around at the snow almost confused for a moment before nodding, "yes, we probably should.  I'll make some drinks for you and we can continue."  Nissa nods and climbs aboard Fluffykins who makes no argument about going inside to rest.

Lantana purses her lips but remains quiet, glancing to Yuki seeming to defer to her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2015)

Yuki glances at Ulysesn, “He, I'm going to gho by he now.  This elven form is me.” He nods, “Inside is good, but you don't have to bring drinks.”  He leads Lantana into the building, having her sit wherever she likes and then he sits at her feet.

“To answer your question yes, I did do a lot of soul searching, changed from female to deerman because of a reincarnation, then a female, then back to male and female again.  Then, I got this tattoo that lets me change form when I like.  I seem to prefer the male form, despite some...awkward things that I have yet to get used to...” He shrugs, “This elven form is me...kind of.  It's just a third of who I am now, but the other two parts...well...It's kind of scary to most.” He sticks his tongue out.  

“If you're also wondering, no, Hayao and I are no longer together, due to...too many disagreements...” he taps his chin and crosses his legs, “What all has Ulysesn told you?”


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 24, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki glances at Ulysesn, ?He, I'm going to gho by he now.  This elven form is me.? He nods, ?Inside is good, but you don't have to bring drinks.?  He leads Lantana into the building, having her sit wherever she likes and then he sits at her feet.
> 
> ?To answer your question yes, I did do a lot of soul searching, changed from female to deerman because of a reincarnation, then a female, then back to male and female again.  Then, I got this tattoo that lets me change form when I like.  I seem to prefer the male form, despite some...awkward things that I have yet to get used to...? He shrugs, ?This elven form is me...kind of.  It's just a third of who I am now, but the other two parts...well...It's kind of scary to most.? He sticks his tongue out.
> 
> ?If you're also wondering, no, Hayao and I are no longer together, due to...too many disagreements...? he taps his chin and crosses his legs, ?What all has Ulysesn told you??



Makenna nods slowly, absorbing the information.  There's clearly a touch of confusion on her face but she has apparently met her quota of foot-in-mouth for the moment so she moves on.  "lets see, I know I died," she pauses and swallows, clearly not through this fact yet.  "After that you guys made it back to the city with some orc refugees and built the buildings here as a place to work with them."  She pauses to think, "there were some adventures then that were mostly disrupted by getting arrested for what happened back in Dnalgne.  You all ended up fighting in some sort of tournament to clear our names and ended up back here.  That was most of it I think?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki glances at Ulysesn, ?He, I'm going to gho by he now.  This elven form is me.? He nods, ?Inside is good, but you don't have to bring drinks.?  He leads Lantana into the building, having her sit wherever she likes and then he sits at her feet.
> 
> ?To answer your question yes, I did do a lot of soul searching, changed from female to deerman because of a reincarnation, then a female, then back to male and female again.  Then, I got this tattoo that lets me change form when I like.  I seem to prefer the male form, despite some...awkward things that I have yet to get used to...? He shrugs, ?This elven form is me...kind of.  It's just a third of who I am now, but the other two parts...well...It's kind of scary to most.? He sticks his tongue out.
> 
> ?If you're also wondering, no, Hayao and I are no longer together, due to...too many disagreements...? he taps his chin and crosses his legs, ?What all has Ulysesn told you??


Ulysesn stares at the drink
"I'm making my way through everything... slowly. It has been a day for her since then after all. I still haven't told her what exactly happened when she died or the you know what. I do owe her my life twice over. Should I now?"
He lifts his head to look at Makenna then looks back down at the drink


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2015)

He nods, "Good, he told you the basics then.  We found Lantana after being arrested too, she wasn't in her right mind at that time though.” He looks up and smiles gently at her, then back to Makenna, “She's a little bit shy, but she actually can't remember her past...I don't blame her for being reserved.” He runs a hand in his hair, “At this point, everyone is at different places in the world, so I guess the basics are all you need.” he chuckles.  He looks at Ulysesn as he speaks, “No I don't know what...” he scowls and shakes his head, then looks at Makenna, right in the eyes, “Makenna, when you died...a giant pillar of fire just exploded from where you were, summoned a bunch of fire elementals and when it exploded, it took out the entire orc village.  I'm pretty sure Ulysesn was waiting, but you need to know that maybe we're getting closer than you thought...” His eyes widen and looks at Ulysesn, then to Makenna, then down at his stomach, “CINDER!” he cries out excitedly, letting the color change dissappear and the black and red color scheme show up again, “Makenna, I have an...ally that could help us with you.  I'msorrythismayallbeoverwhelming...” He calms down again, “I'll talk to my ally tonight, see if he knows anything about you, or if he has any hints for us, okay?”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 24, 2015)

Hayao levels his gaze on the man, his gaze steely. "I'm sure you can understand my need, rather, my desire, to see him then. I will not be long. But it is of importance for a vassal to make sure of his ward's safety in...such a unique situation. I'm sure you aren't a stranger to this mentality."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stares at the drink
> "I'm making my way through everything... slowly. It has been a day for her since then after all. I still haven't told her what exactly happened when she died or the you know what. I do owe her my life twice over. Should I now?"
> He lifts his head to look at Makenna then looks back down at the drink



Makenna listens curiously before Yuki interjects.



Captain Obvious said:


> He nods, "Good, he told you the basics then.  We found Lantana after being arrested too, she wasn't in her right mind at that time though.? He looks up and smiles gently at her, then back to Makenna, ?She's a little bit shy, but she actually can't remember her past...I don't blame her for being reserved.? He runs a hand in his hair, ?At this point, everyone is at different places in the world, so I guess the basics are all you need.? he chuckles.  He looks at Ulysesn as he speaks, ?No I don't know what...? he scowls and shakes his head, then looks at Makenna, right in the eyes, ?Makenna, when you died...a giant pillar of fire just exploded from where you were, summoned a bunch of fire elementals and when it exploded, it took out the entire orc village.  I'm pretty sure Ulysesn was waiting, but you need to know that maybe we're getting closer than you thought...? His eyes widen and looks at Ulysesn, then to Makenna, then down at his stomach, ?CINDER!? he cries out excitedly, letting the color change dissappear and the black and red color scheme show up again, ?Makenna, I have an...ally that could help us with you.  I'msorrythismayallbeoverwhelming...? He calms down again, ?I'll talk to my ally tonight, see if he knows anything about you, or if he has any hints for us, okay??



Makenna offers a warm smile to Lantana, "we can be a strange group, but we're all good people.  I'm glad the others were able to help you."

"Yes, I'm indebted to them all," Lantana seemingly relents warming slightly though still somewhat detached.  "If they had been a day later likely I'd be rotting in a jail somewhere now, or slaving away."  She seems honestly chilled at the thought.

Turning back to Yuki she considers her other statements, "pillar of fire?  Explosion?"  She pales and her voice fades to a quiet, almost whimper, "like the dream?  Why?  How?"  She looks vaguely nauseous eyes distant.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao levels his gaze on the man, his gaze steely. "I'm sure you can understand my need, rather, my desire, to see him then. I will not be long. But it is of importance for a vassal to make sure of his ward's safety in...such a unique situation. I'm sure you aren't a stranger to this mentality."



*dice clatter*

The man snorts, "he's not your concern any more.  And the apprentices are all busy with their own tasks now, some may even be useful one day.  If you're lucky your ward will be among them, power, fame, riches whatever his dreams can be his if he has the talent and dedication.  But this is not a place for doting grandmothers."

He turns to the figures that first went to summon him, "take him below, I'll attend to him eventually, perhaps he can be made into something useful while he awaits his master's fate."  The master's tone is dismissive, clearly intending to end the conversation.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2015)

"Nononono, wait!  I don't know how, or why, but It happened and now we're here with you, you're alive and getting better aaaaand...we lost er." He looks at the vacant Makenna, "I should have stopped, shouldn't I?" Yuki chuckles and looks up at Lantana, "Well we have a lead for her, but not about you, my mysterious mistress.  We'll find something in time though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Nononono, wait!  I don't know how, or why, but It happened and now we're here with you, you're alive and getting better aaaaand...we lost er." He looks at the vacant Makenna, "I should have stopped, shouldn't I?" Yuki chuckles and looks up at Lantana, "Well we have a lead for her, but not about you, my mysterious mistress.  We'll find something in time though."



Makenna forces a smile, "it is what it is I guess, we'll look at it and figure out where to go from there.  Though I wouldn't object if the gods wanted to let me keep some cosmic wisdom from the afterlife."  She still sounds rather reluctant about it though.

She looks to Lantana, "you're trying to hunt down your past?  Lost memories from what they tell me?"

Lantana frowns slightly, "no."  After a moment she seems to relent and elaborates a bit, "I am trying to start fresh actually, from what I hear I don't think I like the person I was, so I would rather focus on the person I am."  Looking at Makenna's slightly puzzled look she sighs and continues, "the only memories of note that I have of before my -- incident were of some blurry figure that hurt me badly, I want to know why.  Preferably before he makes it clear."

Makenna straightens slightly, "I suppose I can understand that, though wandering around blind."  She trails off and shakes her head, "it feels wrong that everyone's off doing their own thing, we're so much stronger when we're all together.  I know there are different concerns but can't we support each other?"

Lantana exhales through her nose in a slow steady breath, "I appreciate your concern but I think smaller numbers get quicker results."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna offers a warm smile to Lantana, "we can be a strange group, but we're all good people.  I'm glad the others were able to help you."
> 
> "Yes, I'm indebted to them all," Lantana seemingly relents warming slightly though still somewhat detached.  "If they had been a day later likely I'd be rotting in a jail somewhere now, or slaving away."  She seems honestly chilled at the thought.
> 
> Turning back to Yuki she considers her other statements, "pillar of fire?  Explosion?"  She pales and her voice fades to a quiet, almost whimper, "like the dream?  Why?  How?"  She looks vaguely nauseous eyes distant.


"It's *one of the reasons* I was hesitant to tell you what has happened. Since your death... Also Yuki has amnesia as well. Though a very selective one, she can't remember me at all. So there are a few gaps in her memory. So everyone besides me at the table has some sort of amnesia." Ulysesn slouches over on the table topside 
"The fire site from the dream...  It happened upon your death. It melted the dwarf city and what remained of the orcs. It saved us from the situation I caused... Luckily it wasn't in a town. That's one of the reasons I was concerned, if you died near your father,your hometown... "


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2015)

Yuki smiles at Lantana's statement to move on, after continuing to listen he pipes up, "To an extent.  Smaller groups are good for smaller things, if those who are in the smaller groups are specialized for that, then yes.  But something like a castle siege is better for a larger group." he nods and crosses his arms, "Things like what we've been doing, yes, better for small groups, going to deal with the black wind or Dnalgne troubles, I think everyone should go.  Or atleast wait for Kaylee and Duncan.  Kaylee is diplomatic, as much as Tassara or Hayao, but she also has her undead if needed with the black wind.  Duncan is good backup for everyone if things go south.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's *one of the reasons* I was hesitant to tell you what has happened. Since your death... Also Yuki has amnesia as well. Though a very selective one, she can't remember me at all. So there are a few gaps in her memory. So everyone besides me at the table has some sort of amnesia." Ulysesn slouches over on the table topside
> "The fire site from the dream...  It happened upon your death. It melted the dwarf city and what remained of the orcs. It saved us from the situation I caused... Luckily it wasn't in a town. That's one of the reasons I was concerned, if you died near your father,your hometown... "



"So one day I could have just been stabbed in a bar fight and," Makenna's voice trails off again and she seems to shake slightly at the thought.  She goes quiet and seems lost in thought.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smiles at Lantana's statement to move on, after continuing to listen he pipes up, "To an extent.  Smaller groups are good for smaller things, if those who are in the smaller groups are specialized for that, then yes.  But something like a castle siege is better for a larger group." he nods and crosses his arms, "Things like what we've been doing, yes, better for small groups, going to deal with the black wind or Dnalgne troubles, I think everyone should go.  Or atleast wait for Kaylee and Duncan.  Kaylee is diplomatic, as much as Tassara or Hayao, but she also has her undead if needed with the black wind.  Duncan is good backup for everyone if things go south.?



"Well, I don't plan on besieging any castles today," Lantana says slightly coldly.  After a second she gives Yuki a smile that's slightly conflicted.  "I don't mean to disparage anyone, I know you're all incredibly skilled.  I just feel like I'm risking enough coming here at all, I think a smaller group with some stealth and finesse is better suited for now.  If it turns out that more are required I will of course humbly beg your assistance once again."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2015)

"No need to beg, I'll be right there anyway with the strength of a dragon to protect you!" He exuberantly flexes his arms, "But yeah, I don't think any more than that is suited for right now either."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "So one day I could have just been stabbed in a bar fight and," Makenna's voice trails off again and she seems to shake slightly at the thought.  She goes quiet and seems lost in thought.


Ulysesn shakes his head
"The Bard was protecting you along with your father. It wasn't until... It wasn't until we arrived in your life that anything bad could have happened, I think. You should thank the both of them for protecting you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "No need to beg, I'll be right there anyway with the strength of a dragon to protect you!" He exuberantly flexes his arms, "But yeah, I don't think any more than that is suited for right now either."



Lantana smiles at Yuki and nods, "any way, until I know for sure what is out there I would rather wait and watch.  Hopefully find him before he even realizes I'm here."

Makenna interjects, "I'm pretty good at sorting through rumors.  I could listen to people in taverns, see what news is out there?  Maybe get you some leads?"

Lantana gives Makenna a measured gaze for a moment seemingly considering this offer.  After a moment she speaks, "no, for now I don't want to risk being found out.  Plus the whole reason I ended up with the others was because they thought I looked enough like you that we might have some connection."  

Seeing the two together underscores both their similarities and their differences.  There's clearly no chance they're the same person at this point, though some of their more striking features are similar their mannerisms, how they hold themselves, even such simple things Lantana's heavy makeup contrasting with Makenna's natural beauty seem drastically different.

"It's possible after all that whomever found me was actually looking for you."  Lantana finishes her previous statement with a slight chill.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shakes his head
> "The Bard was protecting you along with your father. It wasn't until... It wasn't until we arrived in your life that anything bad could have happened, I think. You should thank the both of them for protecting you."



"So I would have lived forever in the bar?  Without ever harming anyone?"  She struggles to smile, "I feel the connection to Raconteur, I suppose I always had it but now it seems something different, stronger.  But death visits everyone, even the gods don't prevent that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2015)

> "It's possible after all that whomever found me was actually looking for you." Lantana finishes her previous statement with a slight chill.


"That is scary, I never considered that possibility. I guess I have to look into this later for both your sakes."


EvilMoogle said:


> "So I would have lived forever in the bar?  Without ever harming anyone?"  She struggles to smile, "I feel the connection to Raconteur, I suppose I always had it but now it seems something different, stronger.  But death visits everyone, even the gods don't prevent that."



"... I'll go with you to pray Makenna, so your pain can be eased."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 25, 2015)

Yuki nods gently, "Whoever it was, and whatever their intention, we'll kick his ass when the time comes." He bounces his leg, looking to the girls, then to ulysesn, he opens his mouth then closes it again, as if he decided against what he was going to say.

"In any case, for everyone's well being I don't think either of you should be out alone.  As much as it pains me to not allow you privacy." He sighs, "inside the base's main building, you're fine though." He glances over at the tiger lying on his back sound asleep as Aries comes trotting over for attention.  "Between my pets and Kaylee's...I doubt we have much to worry about in here." He nods, petting the fox, "oh, Anna, did you want me to get a bed for you, or are you fine with the sleeping arrangements?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2015)

((Someone remind me to do NPC maintenance tonight))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That is scary, I never considered that possibility. I guess I have to look into this later for both your sakes."
> 
> "... I'll go with you to pray Makenna, so your pain can be eased."



Lantana goes quiet, seemingly satisfied for the moment.

Makenna nods, "in the morning certainly, I should thank the priests too shouldn't I?  It's probably too late to make the journey tonight."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods gently, "Whoever it was, and whatever their intention, we'll kick his ass when the time comes." He bounces his leg, looking to the girls, then to ulysesn, he opens his mouth then closes it again, as if he decided against what he was going to say.
> 
> "In any case, for everyone's well being I don't think either of you should be out alone.  As much as it pains me to not allow you privacy." He sighs, "inside the base's main building, you're fine though." He glances over at the tiger lying on his back sound asleep as Aries comes trotting over for attention.  "Between my pets and Kaylee's...I doubt we have much to worry about in here." He nods, petting the fox, "oh, Anna, did you want me to get a bed for you, or are you fine with the sleeping arrangements?"



Lantana nods, "I've depended on your protection so far without issue, I'm not about to reject it now."  She considers things, "as to sleeping arrangements separate beds would seem more proper wouldn't it?  Though I do feel safer having you close in case something goes wrong."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 25, 2015)

Yuki smiles and blushes lightly, "Then we can ignore being proper, so you can feel safe, I don't mind." He nods, leaning back slightly, staying quiet for a bit while petting Aries.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2015)

-Ok, remind me of hiding the bodies this time-

-*@Hayao*, can you handle them? I could move ahead and try to get inside transforming into an Earth Elemental... see if Hojo is there. I can leave Max to assist you- 


Tassara/Max follow everyone out.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 25, 2015)

Hayao's mind is mentally stiff as he watches the man in the red robes, and nods. "I see," he says carefully, making no motion to stop them from approaching him.

-Stay with me, please. I'll dispose of them, and then those outside, and then we'll need to convene with the others...the only aura I've ever seen more powerful than this man's is the Fallen's. And there may be more of them upstairs...it's dangerous for you to step into their chambers, in case of wards.-


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2015)

-The Fallen? Is this man that strong? Alright... I'll try to contact the others then and tell them we might need assistance with this- she gives him a mental nod -Max, get ready, this is about to get ugly. I'll drop some Holy Smites when Hayao advances... I'll save up the Forbid Action in case of emergency-

-Alright, I can dimension door us outside on your order-


*@Drell -* -Drell, we might be in a pickle here. There's a man using dark powers to... corrupt the bodies of magical students here. Infuse them with demonic essences. Hayao says he's almost as strong as The Fallen. We need help with this. How are you over there? Can you assist us? We will try to pull back for the moment -


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Someone remind me to do NPC maintenance tonight))
> Lantana goes quiet, seemingly satisfied for the moment.
> 
> Makenna nods, "in the morning certainly, I should thank the priests too shouldn't I?  It's probably too late to make the journey tonight."



Ulysesn looks to Makenna
"Well it's really just a second away if we ask Nissa, but if you don't feel like doing so right now it's fine. How are you working through everything so far? Want to ask about the others as well?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *@Drell -* -Drell, we might be in a pickle here. There's a man using dark powers to... corrupt the bodies of magical students here. Infuse them with demonic essences. Hayao says he's almost as strong as The Fallen. We need help with this. How are you over there? Can you assist us? We will try to pull back for the moment -



-Well, partial alteration of souls via extraplanar energy is hardly my specialty, but I suppose you could run a conjuration loop and tie it to a...oh, you want to _stop_ him. Hm. That's certainly less complicated. I'm on a bit of a time crunch with this, but perhaps Annie could teleport to you, maybe bring Kaylee along...and Duncan too, though he's been unusually helpful. And no doubt Hayao will want his other stray back in his custody.- A pause. -Perhaps don't tell Hayao I called his ward a stray, that sounds like something that would upset him.-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2015)

*@Drell, Rin, Annie, Kaylee, Duncan*:
While they're contemplating the mysteries in this new room a sudden vibration passes through the room, like a very weak earthquake.  It lasts only a moment and isn't powerful enough to even move the containers on the far wall.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smiles and blushes lightly, "Then we can ignore being proper, so you can feel safe, I don't mind." He nods, leaning back slightly, staying quiet for a bit while petting Aries.



Lantana blushes deeply, "I didn't mean we should ignore all propriety.  Just that it seems safer."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's mind is mentally stiff as he watches the man in the red robes, and nods. "I see," he says carefully, making no motion to stop them from approaching him.
> 
> -Stay with me, please. I'll dispose of them, and then those outside, and then we'll need to convene with the others...the only aura I've ever seen more powerful than this man's is the Fallen's. And there may be more of them upstairs...it's dangerous for you to step into their chambers, in case of wards.-



The pair of guards escort Hayao from the room, the master leaves behind them going up, presumably back to wherever he was before.

They travel down entering the dungeon below the tower again.  As soon as Hayao enters a few of the prisoners recognize him and begin shrieking at the sight of him.  It creates a horrid racket in the dungeon.

The guards seem momentarily set off by this, apparently unsure what to make of this behavior.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks to Makenna
> "Well it's really just a second away if we ask Nissa, but if you don't feel like doing so right now it's fine. How are you working through everything so far? Want to ask about the others as well?"



"It's a lot to take in," Makenna says simply.  "To be honest it will take a while to process.  I'd like to talk to the others, I'm sure I'll see them soon."  She's silent a moment then continues, "what's the next step?  I'm assuming everyone will come back here sooner or later but what is our next move?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Drell, Rin, Annie, Kaylee, Duncan*:
> While they're contemplating the mysteries in this new room a sudden vibration passes through the room, like a very weak earthquake.  It lasts only a moment and isn't powerful enough to even move the containers on the far wall.



"Ominous." Drell inspects the entire area with *Detect Magic* and tries to lift the key from the pool with *Mage Hand*.

When that inevitably fails, she'll turn her attention to whatever's dripping from the ceiling. Is it water, or some kind of alchemical mixture?

*Knowledge Nature:*
Roll(1d20)+51:
19,+51
Total:70


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Ominous." Drell inspects the entire area with *Detect Magic* and tries to lift the key from the pool with *Mage Hand*.
> 
> When that inevitably fails, she'll turn her attention to whatever's dripping from the ceiling. Is it water, or some kind of alchemical mixture?



((I /almost/ forgot to fix this challenge for that  ))

Detect magic picks up only one aura, abjuration, covering the water reservoir.  Drell of course has no problem identifying it as an anti-magic field.  Predictably mage hand doesn't work through the field.

There are six different fluids dripping from the ceiling, each is a different component for alchemical work.  A strong acid, a strong alkali, a strong alcohol, water, a strong solvent, and urine of some sort.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2015)

Yuki blushes deeper in response, "I-I didn't mean anything either! J-just that We um could sleep in the same bed to make sure that u-uh you stay safe.  That'sitIpromise!" He laughs sheepishly after talking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I /almost/ forgot to fix this challenge for that  ))
> 
> Detect magic picks up only one aura, abjuration, covering the water reservoir.  Drell of course has no problem identifying it as an anti-magic field.  Predictably mage hand doesn't work through the field.
> 
> There are six different fluids dripping from the ceiling, each is a different component for alchemical work.  A strong acid, a strong alkali, a strong alcohol, water, a strong solvent, and urine of some sort.



What's the key submerged in?


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2015)

*@Drell* -Annie? Ok, I guess. We might need all the help we can get. This tower is protected from external spells.  I'll tell you when would be the time for the teleport to me.  If by any reason you can't make the jump to me, you can get to Kathy. She's at a nearby town...it might take a little to get to us but we will try to get on the clear soon- Tassara explains their general direction as they approach the cells and *comments to Hayao who might be able to come help. *She cringes when the other captive/"guests" scream. -No good-


-Oohh boy, they don't like Hayao.-

How far are the others? Can they hear the screaming from here?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *
> "It's a lot to take in," Makenna says simply.  "To be honest it will take a while to process.  I'd like to talk to the others, I'm sure I'll see them soon."  She's silent a moment then continues, "what's the next step?  I'm assuming everyone will come back here sooner or later but what is our next move?"*


*
Ulysesn puts his hand to side of his face for a moment to fit the palm of his hand
"Well... help Malcabeth I would presume. I want to go to Dnalge to help your father and fix things but... If we don't fight the possible hoard of undead he went to investigate soon... "
Ulysesn shakes his head with his hand still attached
"Least we think think there is a hoard of undead building and pushing out the wildlife in the cold north. Truth is we were supposed to be doing this from the start before the trails and short little adventures we were doing. Who knows what it is like now, Once everyone finishes what they set out to do we MUST go there. We still haven't heard anything from him to my knowledge... least in person. I suppose I can check the thing he left for a moment, said to use it to contact him. It has been a while, perhaps something has changed? "
Ulysesn stands up hands to his sides and waits for Makenna to follow to check*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki blushes deeper in response, "I-I didn't mean anything either! J-just that We um could sleep in the same bed to make sure that u-uh you stay safe.  That'sitIpromise!" He laughs sheepishly after talking.



Lantana gives her a bemused smile then changes the subject, "before that there was some mention of a bath?"

"Oh, I'm sure I could draw you one," Makenna begins, then hesitates.  "Is there a well somewhere?  Or do we go to a stream?"

Nissa giggles, "I can make water, silly.  That's easy!"



Nicodemus said:


> What's the key submerged in?



A moderately strong fluid base.  It won't hurt the metal key but it will probably tear into organics that go into it pretty seriously.



soulnova said:


> *@Drell* -Annie? Ok, I guess. We might need all the help we can get. This tower is protected from external spells.  I'll tell you when would be the time for the teleport to me.  If by any reason you can't make the jump to me, you can get to Kathy. She's at a nearby town...it might take a little to get to us but we will try to get on the clear soon- Tassara explains their general direction as they approach the cells and *comments to Hayao who might be able to come help. *She cringes when the other captive/"guests" scream. -No good-
> 
> -Oohh boy, they don't like Hayao.-
> 
> How far are the others? Can they hear the screaming from here?



They're about two floors up.  _Probably_ not, especially inside the room they were in before.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn puts his hand to side of his face for a moment to fit the palm of his hand
> "Well... help Malcabeth I would presume. I want to go to Dnalge to help your father and fix things but... If we don't fight the possible hoard of undead he went to investigate soon... "
> Ulysesn shakes his head with his hand still attached
> "Least we think think there is a hoard of undead building and pushing out the wildlife in the cold north. Truth is we were supposed to be doing this from the start before the trails and short little adventures we were doing. Who knows what it is like now, Once everyone finishes what they set out to do we *MUST* go there. We still haven't heard anything from him to my knowledge... least in person. I suppose I can check the thing he left for a moment, said to use it to contact him. It has been a while, perhaps something has changed? "
> Ulysesn stands up hands to his sides and waits for Makenna to follow to check



Makenna heads over with Ulysesn to check the magical answering machine.  There's a message from Malkabeth, his disembodied voice echos to the room, "it has been a few weeks and I haven't heard from you.  Things in the northlands are bleak but stable at the moment.  Farms have been abandoned or fallen, smaller villages have been evacuated to the towns.  For now things are stable, the towns can hold off against the occasional group of undead but I worry, the creatures we encounter are far stronger than mere zombies have any right to be and as yet we encounter few."

The message pauses for a moment of silence before continuing, "they feel more like scouting than even a dedicated raid.  And they're far fewer than the number killed, it seems likely they're massing somewhere.  I hope that you are having successes in rallying Dnalgne as I will not be able to hold if things get worse.  Please let me know what the diviner said as well, if the errand was of any use."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna heads over with Ulysesn to check the magical answering machine.  There's a message from Malkabeth, his disembodied voice echos to the room, "it has been a few weeks and I haven't heard from you.  Things in the northlands are bleak but stable at the moment.  Farms have been abandoned or fallen, smaller villages have been evacuated to the towns.  For now things are stable, the towns can hold off against the occasional group of undead but I worry, the creatures we encounter are far stronger than mere zombies have any right to be and as yet we encounter few."
> 
> The message pauses for a moment of silence before continuing, "they feel more like scouting than even a dedicated raid.  And they're far fewer than the number killed, it seems likely they're massing somewhere.  I hope that you are having successes in rallying Dnalgne as I will not be able to hold if things get worse.  Please let me know what the diviner said as well, if the errand was of any use."


"I was supposed to be working on uniting Dnalgne to face this threat to the north with the others... I wanted to revive you first before that, but then everyone else went to do their own thing so I'm stuck here at base. Well, I suppose I could locate Malcabeth now with Nissa while the others are away or maybe a message back? I don't remember what he's talking about with the divination. Something may have slipped my mind."
Ulysesn turns to Makenna
"I know what I'm asking isn't exactly great with everything you've been going through. But what do you want to do?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 27, 2015)

"Yeah, c'mon, we can get your bath started." He smiles, "Nissa can cojure the water, and I can heat it up." He gently takes her by the hand and leads her to their room of baths.  "Don't worry, I'll leave the room when it's time for you to get in if you want me to. At the least turn around and close my eyes."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *@Drell* -Annie? Ok, I guess. We might need all the help we can get. This tower is protected from external spells.  I'll tell you when would be the time for the teleport to me.  If by any reason you can't make the jump to me, you can get to Kathy. She's at a nearby town...it might take a little to get to us but we will try to get on the clear soon- Tassara explains their general direction as they approach the cells and *comments to Hayao who might be able to come help. *She cringes when the other captive/"guests" scream. -No good-



-As I said, my business here is _time sensitive_. If I'm to accomplish my goal I cannot afford to leave now. I am certain that you all are capable of handling this on your own.-

She turns to the rest of the group. "Tassara is requesting backup for herself and Hayao. Obviously I'm occupied here, but I'd suggest the bulk of you join them - Annie should be able to teleport you, yes?"

She'll gather up some of the acidic mixture and mix it with the base the key is submerged in. 

Roll(1d20)+43:
2,+43
Total:45

((Thank God for OP modifiers))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 27, 2015)

Hayao glances towards the prisoners, and then looks to the guards, nodding to the prisoners. "Well? Are you going to handle your prisoners, or not?" he asks, sharper than he might mean to, but stern nonetheless. His posture is calm, relaxed, and poised.

-As soon as they move towards them, I'm going to strike.-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I was supposed to be working on uniting Dnalgne to face this threat to the north with the others... I wanted to revive you first before that, but then everyone else went to do their own thing so I'm stuck here at base. Well, I suppose I could locate Malcabeth now with Nissa while the others are away or maybe a message back? I don't remember what he's talking about with the divination. Something may have slipped my mind."
> Ulysesn turns to Makenna
> "I know what I'm asking isn't exactly great with everything you've been going through. But what do you want to do?"



Makenna thinks for a minute before replying, "I don't know.   Things seem to have changed so much while I was gone.  I suppose my  first step would be to try and figure out what the state of things are.   I'd like to see Papa but I don't want to bring more trouble to him"



Captain Obvious said:


> "Yeah, c'mon, we can get your bath  started." He smiles, "Nissa can cojure the water, and I can heat it up."  He gently takes her by the hand and leads her to their room of baths.   "Don't worry, I'll leave the room when it's time for you to get in if  you want me to. At the least turn around and close my eyes."



Yuki leads Nissa and Lantana to the bathing area where several Pewter tubs wait.  Nissa conjurers water to fill the tub.  At the side of the room Lantana carefully strips  her complicated garmets, carefully folding them.

She chuckles politely at any sense of shyness, "don't you know there are different types of nudity?  Some are for fun, others for pleasure.  This is for cleaning, there is no shame in sharing a bath with others.  Though I would prefer something larger than this."



Nicodemus said:


> -As I said, my business here is _time sensitive_. If I'm to accomplish my goal I cannot afford to leave now. I am certain that you all are capable of handling this on your own.-
> 
> She turns to the rest of the group. "Tassara is requesting backup for herself and Hayao. Obviously I'm occupied here, but I'd suggest the bulk of you join them - Annie should be able to teleport you, yes?"
> 
> ...



Drell gathers a trickle of the acid into one of the containers, and pours it into the reservoir.  There's a slight hissing and bubbling as the chemicals react.

This process will work to neutralize the base, with two minor concerns.  The first, it will take a fairly precise measurement, too much or too little and it will still be harmful.  The last is that at the rate that the acid is trickling down ti will take several hours to gather enough.




Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances towards the prisoners, and then looks to the guards, nodding to the prisoners. "Well? Are you going to handle your prisoners, or not?" he asks, sharper than he might mean to, but stern nonetheless. His posture is calm, relaxed, and poised.
> 
> -As soon as they move towards them, I'm going to strike.-



The 'wise' man looks at the prisoners with more than a touch of concern and turns to his partner, "go up and get help, I've never seen anything like this before."  The other man nods and starts to head back up the stairs.  He turns back to Hayao, "follow me, the waiting room is just ahead.  Mind the bars."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2015)

After heating the water with a couple of good produce flames, Yuki blushes very gently, "I guess so.  I guess I never thought about it really.  Another thing that monastery beat into my head.  I mean, live in the forest so long, wouldn't really think on propriety." He shrugs, taking his shirt off and sticking his hand in to keep the water warm, "I'm still kind of new to the whole, 'becoming one with civilization' thing that's going on.  Nature says one thing, civilization says another.  Constantly going between properly clothed to barely covering anything...Guess my real form matches it, eh?"  he chuckles then speaks again, "So, I want to ask you the question too.  What's the most important thing in life?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 28, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> After heating the water with a couple of good produce flames, Yuki blushes very gently, "I guess so.  I guess I never thought about it really.  Another thing that monastery beat into my head.  I mean, live in the forest so long, wouldn't really think on propriety." He shrugs, taking his shirt off and sticking his hand in to keep the water warm, "I'm still kind of new to the whole, 'becoming one with civilization' thing that's going on.  Nature says one thing, civilization says another.  Constantly going between properly clothed to barely covering anything...Guess my real form matches it, eh?"  he chuckles then speaks again, "So, I want to ask you the question too.  What's the most important thing in life?"



Lantana gathers soaps, brushes, and other cleaning implements and kneels beside the tub with a bucket.  She fills the bucket from the tub and begins to slowly wash, scouring away any trace of dirt with surprising force.  "The wilds?  How brutal, I can't even imagine what it would have been like growing up in such a place."

"I suppose isolation could be nice at times.  But I can hardly imagine the idea of not having the city at my fingertips."  She finishes her scrubbing carefully examining her work as if a master craftsman.  After a few minutes of work she carefully wipes any trace of soap from her with a washcloth and climbs into the tub, the faintest trace of dissatisfaction melting from her face as she relaxes.  

"What's the most important thing in life?  I don't know to be honest, there are so many things that are new.  Experiences?"  She splashes in the water slightly as she shifts, "I suppose that's one advantage to my condition, who knows how many things I get to experience for the first time again?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2015)

He smiles, "That's a good way of thinking about it. Not knowing your past can help you find your passions again." He closes his eyes and leans against the side of the tub, "Civilization does make things easier, no need to scavenge or hunt, I can leave the creatures alone." he gives a slight quiet chuckle, "it's nice, the quiet though.  You can relax and become yourself in the wilds.  You connect with the birds, the wolves..." He sighs, "I used to be terrified of wolves before getting chained naked to a wall by an orc.  Now I look up to them, they have such a bond with their family, they're loyal and constantly changing together.  Heh, sorry, went rambling again." He laughs sheepishly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2015)

Drell grunts at the limited trickle of acid coming down from the ceiling."Kaylee, could you use stoneshape to widen the hole the acid is coming from? I need more, faster." She indicates the relevant hole.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2015)

-Uh-oh, I  guess we can and should stop him from going upstairs- Max points out. 

She will cast a Gravity Elemental at the same time Hayao attacks to hold the other guy, so she can stay invisible.

Tassara will heal as needed.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 28, 2015)

"You might need one or two of us to stay just in case..."  She says to Drell then nods as she looks at the hole.  If Kaylee can't reach the ceiling she will change into a bat and fly up to the ceiling.  Hanging upside down she will use stone shape to widen the hole that Drell gestured too.  She will remain up there so she can shrink it back down we he has enough of the liquid.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> He smiles, "That's a good way of thinking about it. Not knowing your past can help you find your passions again." He closes his eyes and leans against the side of the tub, "Civilization does make things easier, no need to scavenge or hunt, I can leave the creatures alone." he gives a slight quiet chuckle, "it's nice, the quiet though.  You can relax and become yourself in the wilds.  You connect with the birds, the wolves..." He sighs, "I used to be terrified of wolves before getting chained naked to a wall by an orc.  Now I look up to them, they have such a bond with their family, they're loyal and constantly changing together.  Heh, sorry, went rambling again." He laughs sheepishly.



"Sometimes seeing you all together I can almost imagine you as family.  A strange, dysfunctional one," she sounds slightly bemused saying it.  "But I find loyalty an odd quality to assign to the wolf, I had heard that if a wolf misses a kill they're driven out of the pack."  She pauses a moment before continuing, slightly colder, "I suppose now that _she_ is back that my place has gone, the archer as much as told me that you only brought me along in the hope that I might, impossibly, be _her_."



Kuno said:


> "You might need one or two of us to stay just in case..."  She says to Drell then nods as she looks at the hole.  If Kaylee can't reach the ceiling she will change into a bat and fly up to the ceiling.  Hanging upside down she will use stone shape to widen the hole that Drell gestured too.  She will remain up there so she can shrink it back down we he has enough of the liquid.



Kaylee carefully widens the hole and the acid trickle becomes a steady stream.  This allows Drell to carefully measure out the acid in a somewhat complicated decanting puzzle using the three jugs (though to Drell it's probably simple enough).  Pouring the acid into the reservoir causes a lot of bubbling and some harmless gas and then she pronounces it neutralized.

While she works there's another slight tremor, slightly stronger this time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2015)

"I don't doubt I might use the assistance, but Tassara did sound rather desperate. If I wasn't so pressed for time with this I would probably go myself. Thank you."

After she finishes mixing the acid into the key pond she'll reach in and grab the key. "Whether you're staying or not, I should move on." She heads back into the main room, both halves of the key in hand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna thinks for a minute before replying, "I don't know.   Things seem to have changed so much while I was gone.  I suppose my  first step would be to try and figure out what the state of things are.   I'd like to see Papa but I don't want to bring more trouble to him"



"You may not like all that has changed in this short time." Ulysesn looks at the communication device Malcabeth left then uses it to leave a message.
"I left a message last time of us being dragged into court we were charged by Dnalge, that had to be dealt with before we could go to Dnalge to reunite it."
There is a pause before Ulysesn goes on
"We are currently split up dealing with separate matters before we make a move to Dnalge. I don't know how much longer it will take. However, I imagine Drell is making headway to something that could be of possible use. It may lead to a solution, contact us as soon as you can after this."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "I don't doubt I might use the assistance, but Tassara did sound rather desperate. If I wasn't so pressed for time with this I would probably go myself. Thank you."
> 
> After she finishes mixing the acid into the key pond she'll reach in and grab the key. "Whether you're staying or not, I should move on." She heads back into the main room, both halves of the key in hand.



"Reaching in" to the 5' deep reservoir is more like climbing in, but it works well enough and soon a sopping wet Drell covered in salty water (not the good kind  ) has both halves of the key.  The two pieces snap together as if by magic () and look like a normal enough key.

Returning to the main room finds it as it was before.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You may not like all that has changed in this short time." Ulysesn looks at the communication device Malcabeth left then uses it to leave a message.
> "I left a message last time of us being dragged into court we were charged by Dnalge, that had to be dealt with before we could go to Dnalge to reunite it."
> There is a pause before Ulysesn goes on
> "We are currently split up dealing with separate matters before we make a move to Dnalge. I don't know how much longer it will take. However, I imagine Drell is making headway to something that could be of possible use. It may lead to a solution, contact us as soon as you can after this."



The message is left smoothly, there's no immediate response but then there's no particular expectation of one.

Makenna listens politely, "So we're going to help out with some undead in Dnalgne?  Why are there undead in Dnalgne?"  She doesn't seem particularly troubled with the idea, though likely she's pretty thoroughly numbed to shocks at the moment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2015)

"But," the monk pauses, opening his eyes to look at her, "have you missed a kill?  No.  Not all are cast from the pack, and you deserve to be part of our's." He states, "Loyalty is found in many ways, and to find someone as insane as one of us, crazy enough to track down someone who has been murdering mages, help us calm an entire uprising in a country, and investigate an undead plague?  Ha, we'd be crazy not to let you stay.  You've already become part of the everworking machine that is the Dreamwalkers.  Lantana, you are a Phoenix, rose again from the ashes of your previous existence, and look at you now.  A beautiful, talented, and charming woman that can grind anyone to dust if she wanted to.  I'd say that's worthy of staying with us." He winks and sticks out his tongue.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The message is left smoothly, there's no immediate response but then there's no particular expectation of one.
> 
> Makenna listens politely, "So we're going to help out with some undead in Dnalgne?  Why are there undead in Dnalgne?"  She doesn't seem particularly troubled with the idea, though likely she's pretty thoroughly numbed to shocks at the moment.


"We don't know... A lich? Some evil doomsday cult?"
Ulysesn tilts his head
"Do you want to go some place more relaxing? You look rather numb."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2015)

Duncan was sniffing at the alcohol intently when he snapped back to his senses.

"Tassy needs help? Fuck aye - where's she at? I'll teleport te her now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "But," the monk pauses, opening his eyes to look at her, "have you missed a kill?  No.  Not all are cast from the pack, and you deserve to be part of our's." He states, "Loyalty is found in many ways, and to find someone as insane as one of us, crazy enough to track down someone who has been murdering mages, help us calm an entire uprising in a country, and investigate an undead plague?  Ha, we'd be crazy not to let you stay.  You've already become part of the everworking machine that is the Dreamwalkers.  Lantana, you are a Phoenix, rose again from the ashes of your previous existence, and look at you now.  A beautiful, talented, and charming woman that can grind anyone to dust if she wanted to.  I'd say that's worthy of staying with us." He winks and sticks out his tongue.



Lantana blushes furiously from within the tub, "I'm not worthy of such praise, really I've done little more than tag along with you all.  But all the same I am glad that you will have me."

She slowly rises from the tub, her normally pale skin pleasantly pink from the water.  Striding across the room she selects a few towels and begins carefully patting herself dry.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We don't know... A lich? Some evil doomsday cult?"
> Ulysesn tilts his head
> "Do you want to go some place more relaxing? You look rather numb."



She flashes him a weary smile, "it has been a lot to take in in one day.  But all things considered I think I'm doing okay.  Better than I was yesterday at least."  She laughs hesitantly at the joke.

"But undead, I thought the clerics could handle situations with them pretty easily.  The Assembly of Light didn't visit my town often but I thought they handled out of control undead pretty quickly?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan was sniffing at the alcohol intently when he snapped back to his senses.



It's a more refined alcohol for alchemy.  Distilled to be chemically pure not pleasant to drink.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan was sniffing at the alcohol intently when he snapped back to his senses.
> 
> "Tassy needs help? Fuck aye - where's she at? I'll teleport te her now."



Drell relays the information Tassara gave her about the Tower's location. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Reaching in" to the 5' deep reservoir is more like climbing in, but it works well enough and soon a sopping wet Drell covered in salty water (not the good kind  ) has both halves of the key.  The two pieces snap together as if by magic () and look like a normal enough key.
> 
> Returning to the main room finds it as it was before.



Drell casts *Detect Magic* and keeps an eye out for illusion and conjuration (teleportation) signatures.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "But undead, I thought the clerics could handle situations with them pretty easily.  The Assembly of Light didn't visit my town often but I thought they handled out of control undead pretty quickly?"



"A great point Makenna. It is odd... Something may be protecting them from positive energy somehow, but I don't think they could do it forever unless it a truly great power. Not even a Lich could do that to such a degree. Least not alone. An outside source? So we would have to find what is doing it and crush it Or... they aren't undead and just resemble undead? That's, that could be it. Someone may be tricking us into expecting undead?"
Ulysesn taps his foot
"We need more information, to many unknowns. Undead or not? I may be overthinking it."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2015)

Tell tassy I'm on my way" Duncan says, "can we get a psychic link up before I blindly charge in? "

"I'll probably teleport outside the tower and sneak in, though I dunno how pressing the situation is. Would she rather I go in all guns blazing?"
.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2015)

If Drell contacts Tassara now, she will tell them to hold on a sec. -Let us see how this one turns out.- 

-I don't think Duncan can teleport directly to us. The outside of the tower is being guarded heavily by.... _"people"_. They look like zombies, but they are not. I guess they are failed attempts to infuse them with demonic powers. They are being controlled like zombies, though. Duncan will need to be very VERY stealthy to come inside.-


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 29, 2015)

Hayao's expression is pulled into a slight snarl, and he dashes after the man moving up the stairs to alert the others without a second thought, drawing.

"...Shimmering One give me strength," he mutters as his blade is drawn in a flash, the snowflake wardance adopted then, and the chill of his Elemental Fist causing the argent shine to flicker.



> HP:166/166
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +23 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...











(Pausing here to see the reaction from the other guy.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2015)

Sister Tassara &quot;Light Caller&quot; of the Silver Mist
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, Level 11, Init +4, HP 281/259, Speed 20
AC 32, Touch 18, Flat-footed 32, CMD 33, Fort +16, Ref +5, Will +22, CMB +15, Base Attack Bonus 12 
Witchlight Reservoir (+2d6 shock) +1 Halberd (good) +15/+10 (1d10+3+8, x3)
Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate +4, Darkwood Buckler (+13 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
Abilities Str 17, Dex 10, Con 25, Int 11, Wis 36, Cha 28


[C H A R L I E]
HP 93
AC 36 (Barksin+Shield+ Mage Armor+Cats Grace) = +2 Dex, +12 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded +1
; Saves Fort (+10), Ref (+8/+10 catsgrace), Will (+11); Attack Bite +13 (1d8+1d6+5), Slam +13(2d6+1d6+5), 2 claws +13 (1d6+1d6+5); 
Ability Scores Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion. Devotion, Multiattack
Resist 10 fire + DR 10/adamantine (stoneskin) + Resist 10 shock
Summon Monster V 7/day (standard action)


INIT 
Max summons a gravity elemental to hold the other guy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 29, 2015)

"Always modest." He chuckles, admiring her form for a moment before standing up and beginning to transfer the water to a barrel in the corner, picking up the tub and slowly tilting it,  "No wasting of water, Kaylee doesn't like that." He says to himself, "Either goes to watering plants or we purify it." He steps back, placing the tub back into it's proper place.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts *Detect Magic* and keeps an eye out for illusion and conjuration (teleportation) signatures.



No illusion or conjuration signatures.  There is a moderate alteration signature from the tablet with the message from the former master.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A great point Makenna. It is odd... Something may be protecting them from positive energy somehow, but I don't think they could do it forever unless it a truly great power. Not even a Lich could do that to such a degree. Least not alone. An outside source? So we would have to find what is doing it and crush it Or... they aren't undead and just resemble undead? That's, that could be it. Someone may be tricking us into expecting undead?"
> Ulysesn taps his foot
> "We need more information, to many unknowns. Undead or not? I may be overthinking it."



"We could just be missing things too, it could be the Eternal Lantern is already at work there, I'm pretty sure I've heard of them dealing with rogue necromancers before."  She offers a reassuring smile, "could be we'll get there just in time for a party when things are wrapping up?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's expression is pulled into a slight snarl, and he dashes after the man moving up the stairs to alert the others without a second thought, drawing.
> 
> "...Shimmering One give me strength," he mutters as his blade is drawn in a flash, the snowflake wardance adopted then, and the chill of his Elemental Fist causing the argent shine to flicker.



Hayao strikes out at the distracted guide, his frost-covered katana quickly cutting the man down.

The other leaving man glances back, eyes wide in shock.  His movements suddenly speed unnaturally (DC 18 spellcraft to identify Haste effect) and he darts out of the room back up the stairs.

((Max can summon if she wants, "guard 2" beat her initiative though.))



Captain Obvious said:


> "Always modest." He chuckles, admiring her form for a moment before standing up and beginning to transfer the water to a barrel in the corner, picking up the tub and slowly tilting it,  "No wasting of water, Kaylee doesn't like that." He says to himself, "Either goes to watering plants or we purify it." He steps back, placing the tub back into it's proper place.



Lantana chuckles politely as she wraps up in the towels and gathers her things.  "Magically create water from nothing and worry about wasting it?  How unusual."  Without her heavy makeup the comparison somewhat more valid.  "I suppose one shouldn't take gifts for granted though."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2015)

-Damn! He's too fast!- Max holds her summon monster. The gravity elemental wouldn't be able to catch up with him and revealing her abilities now would let them know what to counter later. 

-Word of Recall to the Town to regroup?- Tassara asks Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 30, 2015)

Hayao sighs as the man escapes up the stairs, flicking his sword clean of the gore, and then sheathing. -Yes. We'll need to regroup, at this point. I'm sorry.-


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2015)

((Soul says Tassy uses Word of Recall to where Kathy is))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2015)

"Actually, Kaylee has found that the little bit of soap in the water keeps bugs off the plants.  And if we purify it, then we can use it for other baths and the like."  He wrinkles his nose, "Even if we make it out of nothing, it's still beneficial in one way or another." he laughs quietly, picking his shirt up from where he set it, "Not that it didn't make sense to me at first, before it was explained.  I don't know about you, but I would rather have a warm bath than a scrub in a freezing river."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> No illusion or conjuration signatures.  There is a moderate alteration signature from the tablet with the message from the former master.



Drell examines the tablet more closely. Does it interact with the key at all?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao sighs as the man escapes up the stairs, flicking his sword clean of the gore, and then sheathing. -Yes. We'll need to regroup, at this point. I'm sorry.-


The trio quickly dart out of the tower before Tassara chants word of recall.  The group returns (to the village?  I think?) without any issue even as sounds of commotion start to rise in the tower itself.



Captain Obvious said:


> "Actually, Kaylee has found that the little bit of soap in the water keeps bugs off the plants.  And if we purify it, then we can use it for other baths and the like."  He wrinkles his nose, "Even if we make it out of nothing, it's still beneficial in one way or another." he laughs quietly, picking his shirt up from where he set it, "Not that it didn't make sense to me at first, before it was explained.  I don't know about you, but I would rather have a warm bath than a scrub in a freezing river."


Lantana winces visibly at the thought.  "No, I can't say I would like that.  I suppose I am used to being pampered."  She pauses and chuckles, "or at least as used to someone who has been in jail for most of her memory can be used to anything.  Maybe I'm overcompensating?"  She pauses thinking with a slightly disgusted look, "but still, a river?"



Nicodemus said:


> Drell examines the tablet more closely. Does it interact with the key at all?



When Drell touches the key to the tablet the tablet morphs into the ground taking a good portion of floor with it.  It descends quickly down out of sight leaving a 5'x5' hole in the floor that goes down about 50'.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 1, 2015)

Hayao exhales sharply through his nose and then pulls his glasses off, pinching the bridge as he swallows, heart still beating at a breakneck pace.

"...damn it all. I can't even do this right."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao exhales sharply through his nose and then pulls his glasses off, pinching the bridge as he swallows, heart still beating at a breakneck pace.
> 
> "...damn it all. I can't even do this right."



"Defeat should never be a source of discouragement but rather a fresh stimulus." She gently coups his face in her hands and looks at him in the eyes. 

"We will learn from this and try again" she encourages him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Defeat should never be a source of discouragement but rather a fresh stimulus." She gently coups his face in her hands and looks at him in the eyes.
> 
> "We will learn from this and try again" she encourages him.



He looks back at her and then glances away, his brow knotting together as his thin lips tightened into a scowl. "I should not have let him out of my sight to begin with, Tassara. And now the worst possible outcome has come to fruition, and I've blundered the element of surprise as well." He seems, as always, irritated, but perhaps for a change anxious? Worried? "...and besides having to endanger others now. I do not know if this change can be reversed, or how far along he's..." The moon elf trails off, closing his eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2015)

> "could be we'll get there just in time for a party when things are wrapping up?"


"Or the undead's personal giftwrapping party. Well no use worrying about it right now. Want to relax with some tea by the fire? Seems like we'll be waiting here for them quite a while."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2015)

Yuki stretches, “That's what I was used to for the longest time.  Overcompensating?  Nah, cold rivers are nasty.” He snorts, pausing in thought for a moment, “Hey, after you're dressed, and before bed, why don't I do a reading with my Tarot cards for you.” He grins, rubbing his arm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> When Drell touches the key to the tablet the tablet morphs into the ground taking a good portion of floor with it.  It descends quickly down out of sight leaving a 5'x5' hole in the floor that goes down about 50'.



Drell's still got *Overland Flight* on so she floats on down the hole.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He looks back at her and then glances away, his brow knotting together as his thin lips tightened into a scowl. "I should not have let him out of my sight to begin with, Tassara. And now the worst possible outcome has come to fruition, and I've blundered the element of surprise as well." He seems, as always, irritated, but perhaps for a change anxious? Worried? "...and besides having to endanger others now. I do not know if this change can be reversed, or how far along he's..." The moon elf trails off, closing his eyes.



"There has never been greater defeat than not to try"

"His soul is at risk. We must do it"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 1, 2015)

He raises his hand, clinching his fingers over hers, and letting them rest there. He keeps his gaze on the distance for a short while, before he nods, and peels her hand from his face, and the other. "As you say. There's planning to be done."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Or the undead's personal giftwrapping party. Well no use worrying about it right now. Want to relax with some tea by the fire? Seems like we'll be waiting here for them quite a while."



Makenna nods and takes a seat near the fire, she gazes into it idly waving her hand in time to the fire's flickering.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stretches, ?That's what I was used to for the longest time.  Overcompensating?  Nah, cold rivers are nasty.? He snorts, pausing in thought for a moment, ?Hey, after you're dressed, and before bed, why don't I do a reading with my Tarot cards for you.? He grins, rubbing his arm.



"Tarot?"  Lantana says curiously, "all right, it would be interesting.  Maybe my future will prove more interesting than my past?"

((Going to wait to do the actual reading until I'm home))



Nicodemus said:


> Drell's still got *Overland Flight* on so she floats on down the hole.



Drell drifts down without issue.  The passage goes down in a fairly uniform manner, at the bottom there's an elaborate door with a complicated looking lock.

The key from before doesn't appear to fit this lock.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2015)

Tassara will contact the others and tell them to bring everyone available to plan an assault on the tower for the next day. (Annie, duncan, rin, yuki, NISSA, etc, uly if he is able)


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Drell drifts down without issue.  The passage goes down in a fairly uniform manner, at the bottom there's an elaborate door with a complicated looking lock.
> 
> The key from before doesn't appear to fit this lock.



Drell groans and checks to see if she can't just  past the door

If that doesn't work she'll see if she can just pick the lock. 

*Disable Device:*
Roll(1d20)+25:
2,+25
Total:27

When that fails (()) she'll cast *Detect Magic* and see what she can figure out about the door. And maybe try to just push it open, maybe the lock is a bluff.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell groans and checks to see if she can't just  past the door
> 
> If that doesn't work she'll see if she can just pick the lock.
> 
> ...



The door resists teleporting and apparently Drell's lockpicking isn't up to the task (does he even have lockpicks?  ).

There's no magic on the door and it doesn't yield to pushing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2015)

((I...think she's got lockpicks? I could've sworn I picked some up when I put the points into disable device, but now that you mention it they're not on my sheet.))

Can Drell tell how thick the door is?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> ((I...think she's got lockpicks? I could've  sworn I picked some up when I put the points into disable device, but  now that you mention it they're not on my sheet.))
> 
> Can Drell tell how thick the door is?



Drell raps on the door a few times, it feels like it's a fairly sturdy door, probably 4 inches thick.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Tarot?"  Lantana says curiously, "all  right, it would be interesting.  Maybe my future will prove more  interesting than my past?"
> 
> ((Going to wait to do the actual reading until I'm home))



((Going with a basic    reading, like most things some of this is random, some of it isn't    Numbers refer to as laid out in that image. ))

The first two cards stick together when Yuki draws them, some residual humidity from the bathwater perhaps.

The first was the Chariot, Inverted.
The second was the Emperor.
The third is the seven of Swords.
The fourth is the four of Pentacles.
The fifth is Death.
The sixth is the Devil, reversed.
The seventh is two of Wands
The eighth is the Two of Cups, reversed.
The ninth is Ace of Cups
The tenth is Judgement, reversed

((I'll leave it up to Yuki what, if anything, she wants to interpret from it.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Drell raps on the door a few times, it feels like it's a fairly sturdy door, probably 4 inches thick.



Drell casts *Disintegrate* on that bitch.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts *Disintegrate* on that bitch.



The door vanishes into dust in the wind revealing the passage beyond and a blast of surprisingly hot air.

The room resembles a hallway more than anything.  It's about 10' across and lit by mage lights all the way down.  To the right it runs perhaps 1000' ending in a ladder up.  To the left it runs another 500', at the end is a small raised stage with a staff standing straight-up in the center, lit as if by spotlights.

Drell can't see it clearly enough to confirm, but it being Haramel's staff would not be a bad bet.

About 50' to the left and right are other doors, the door to the left is thrown open a moment later and Tessera emerges accompanied by seven others, adventurers by the look of it.  She glances both directions, eyes pausing briefly on both Drell and the staff, she gestures and one of her partners starts sprinting down the hallway towards the staff.

"Looks like you're just a moment too," she begins speaking but is suddenly cut off by another tremor, this one is significantly stronger, briefly unbalancing everyone.  Accompanying it a length of the hallway between Tessera and the staff starts to glow brilliant orange and quickly begins dripping molten lava down, it covers running man who has barely a moment to scream before he's consumed.  The flow from the ceiling seems to be picking up pace, it will probably only be moments before lava is flowing freely across the floor and toward the party.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 2, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Going with a basic    reading, like most things some of this is random, some of it isn't    Numbers refer to as laid out in that image. ))
> 
> The first two cards stick together when Yuki draws them, some residual humidity from the bathwater perhaps.
> 
> ...


((Ramble laziness ftw    I did read on all the cards though.))

Yuki stares at it for a moment, after coming out of the daze, he states to her what each card means.  "Self-doubt, and or refusal of self-examination, that's what the final outcome card is." he rubs his chin and nods at her, "but don't think on it too much, you can always change your outcome if you don't like it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Looks like you're just a moment too," she begins speaking but is suddenly cut off by another tremor, this one is significantly stronger, briefly unbalancing everyone.  Accompanying it a length of the hallway between Tessera and the staff starts to glow brilliant orange and quickly begins dripping molten lava down, it covers running man who has barely a moment to scream before he's consumed.  The flow from the ceiling seems to be picking up pace, it will probably only be moments before lava is flowing freely across the floor and toward the party.



"And I was beginning to think death had made the old man soft," Drell says to Tessara. She chugs a *haste* extract and takes off flying above the lava, doing her best to dodge the bits falling from the ceiling. 

Round 1 she'll fly as far as she can and then use her *Shift* power, which should move her 95 feet (40 Overland Flight + 30 Haste + 25 Shift). Round 2 she'll use all her *Dimensional Steps* charge to teleport 330 feet in a standard action, then another 70 feet with her move action. That puts her at 495 feet, and she'll close the last 5 feet with another use of *Shift*.

Reflex/Fly rolls, for the lava-dodging. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1*
Reflex:
Roll(1d20)+15:
1,+15
Total:16
Fly:
Roll(1d20)+24:
17,+24
Total:41

*Round 2*
Reflex:
Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22
Fly:
Roll(1d20)+24:
13,+24
Total:37


----------



## Kuno (Oct 3, 2015)

As a bat, Kaylee flew down the hole behind Drell and remained aloft while she worried over the door.  When Kaylee spotted the other group she changed back into her human form.  Unfortunately she wasn't able to utter a word before she first saw one man burned by the lava then Drell burst through their open doorway.  "Drell!  Are you stupid?!"  She yelled at him then quickly changed into a large magma elemental and followed behind her as fast as she could.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 3, 2015)

Duncan did not venture down the rabbit hole, instead staying up to study his scimitar whilst Drell did whatever he needed to. Kaylee went after him and Duncan snorted in laughter as he heard Kaylee yell at Drell, asking him if he was stupid.

"Hah!" he replies, wonders for a moment what was going on and then goes back to looking at his scimitar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2015)

*@Drell, Kaylee

Round 1:* (Sorta)
Drell injects his haste extract and starts flying down the hallway at full speed, teleporting in a blink past Tessera's group.  Kaylee transforms into a magma elemental and slowly follows behind.

Tessara hesitates for a moment, but seeing Drell move she quickly shouts orders to the others.  "Galaid, you're with me, everybody else get out of here as fast as you can!"  She quickly chants a dimensional door spell and teleports past the lava next to the staff.

Galaid summons a resilient sphere, blocking the corridor just as the lava starts reaching the area with the staff.  He shouts without turning, "whatever you're going to do, do it, this won't hold lava for long."

Even as he speaks the edge of the advancing lava hits the shield, the lava rain from the melting ceiling is only getting faster and over a longer range.




Captain Obvious said:


> ((Ramble laziness ftw    I did read on all the cards though.))
> 
> Yuki stares at it for a moment, after coming out of the daze, he states to her what each card means.  "Self-doubt, and or refusal of self-examination, that's what the final outcome card is." he rubs his chin and nods at her, "but don't think on it too much, you can always change your outcome if you don't like it."



Lantana gives a weak smile, "I suppose I should have expected as much, it does seem to be my theme of late?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Drell, Kaylee
> 
> Round 1:* (Sorta)
> Drell injects his haste extract and starts flying down the hallway at full speed, teleporting in a blink past Tessera's group.  Kaylee transforms into a magma elemental and slowly follows behind.
> ...



*Round 2*

"Tessara, wait!" Drell shouts. She dismisses her *Disguise Self* effect and reveals her Lampad form (Will save DC18 or confused for 1d6 rounds) and moves another 70 feet + 25 foot *Blink*. She'll use her standard action to *Dimensional Step* the final 215 feet and attempt to grab the staff.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Round 2*
> 
> "Tessara, wait!" Drell shouts. She dismisses her *Disguise Self* effect and reveals her Lampad form (Will save DC18 or confused for 1d6 rounds) and moves another 70 feet + 25 foot *Blink*. She'll use her standard action to *Dimensional Step* the final 215 feet and attempt to grab the staff.



Drell charges forward intent on her goal as Lava rains on her from above for *dice clatter*

5d6+0
1,2,2,2,1+0 = 8

*GM swear* 8 points of damage before teleporting into the safety bubble with Tessara and her friend.  Both immediately begin to babble uncontrollably, confused at the sight of Drell.  Giving Drell the perfect opportunity to grab the staff.  As soon as she grabs it whatever field was holding it aloft vanishes in a violent explosion of force stunning everyone for *dice clatter* 7 rounds.

Kaylee continues forward in Magma Elemental form, reaching the edge of the barrier just as the others are recovering.  By now the lava is a good half-way up the barrier at the end and the molten ceiling has expanded out of sight.  The raining glowing rock obscures most of the vision.  Amazingly the barrier of force hasn't buckled yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 9)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2 1)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4)
-Shield (4 3)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9 7)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4 2)

-Heroism (4 3)
-Haste (4 3)

4th Level - (8 7)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3 2)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 5)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6 4)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level - (5 4)
-Disintegrate (2 1)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I




"Tessara!" Drell shouts, grabbing her ex-classmate's wrist. She casts *Teleport* if she can, taking them back to the front of the Academy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Tessara!" Drell shouts, grabbing her ex-classmate's wrist. She casts *Teleport* if she can, taking them back to the front of the Academy.



Tessara's eyes go wide with shock as Drell teleports.  A heartbeat later the pair falls from the ceiling, still in the bubble.  Tessara pulls herself up carefully keeping her eyes averted, "teleports don't work through the stone."  Her voice is a touch flat, obviously more than a little demoralized by the situation, "we tried to do a supply run earlier, found that out the hard way."  She glances to Galaid, "how's the shield holding up?"

"Don't know," the man seems almost amused in the situation.  "Not well I assume, I've got one left, I'm going to hold it to the last second.  Though the higher the lava gets the less time it will last."  He too is focused intently forward watching the invisible barrier between them and the lava.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2015)

He leaps forward to grab her around the waist and spins her around.  "The hardest thing to do is to have confidence in yourself and your abilities, sometimes it takes a stressful situation, sometimes it's somebody believing in you without doubt, whatever works for you is hard to figure out if you don't open your mind ." He gives her a kiss on the forehead, emphasizing his point.  "And sometimes..." He grins mischievously, "It takes tickles!" He shouts, tickling to make her laugh.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Tessara's eyes go wide with shock as Drell teleports.  A heartbeat later the pair falls from the ceiling, still in the bubble.  Tessara pulls herself up carefully keeping her eyes averted, "teleports don't work through the stone."  Her voice is a touch flat, obviously more than a little demoralized by the situation, "we tried to do a supply run earlier, found that out the hard way."  She glances to Galaid, "how's the shield holding up?"
> 
> "Don't know," the man seems almost amused in the situation.  "Not well I assume, I've got one left, I'm going to hold it to the last second.  Though the higher the lava gets the less time it will last."  He too is focused intently forward watching the invisible barrier between them and the lava.



"Shit. Should've figured." Drell grabs her bag of holding and empties it of nonmagical items - all food, soap, bedroll, etc go out on the stone. "Tessara, get in. I don't think i can take both of you, but Kaylee should be able to take your friend in her own bag. Kaylee, once you get Galaid into the bag, transform back into a magma elemental and regroup with Duncan and the others. I'll meet you there."

Once Tessara's in the bag of holding, Drell casts *Form of the Dragon I* and transforms into a  (Fire Resistance 20, Burrow 30 feet). She'll burrow ino the wall and head back to the room where Duncan, Rin and Annie are waiting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2015)

((A Brass Dragon's burrow only goes through dirt, it can't burrow through rock))


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((A Brass Dragon's burrow only goes through dirt, it can't burrow through rock))



((Could I roll an Aqueous Orb across the top of the lava? And would lava be quenched by said orb, since it's a nonmagical fire?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Could I roll an Aqueous Orb across the top of the lava? And would lava be quenched by said orb, since it's a nonmagical fire?))



Once the barrier is down you could certainly roll an aqueous orb across the lava.  Lava isn't "fire" though.  The aqueous orb would probably cool a path on the lava, but I imagine the amount of lava that was cooled would be minimal (there's a lot of energy in that room, were we using real physics the air temperature alone would have killed you all long ago)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> He leaps forward to grab her around the waist and spins her around.  "The hardest thing to do is to have confidence in yourself and your abilities, sometimes it takes a stressful situation, sometimes it's somebody believing in you without doubt, whatever works for you is hard to figure out if you don't open your mind ." He gives her a kiss on the forehead, emphasizing his point.  "And sometimes..." He grins mischievously, "It takes tickles!" He shouts, tickling to make her laugh.



Lantana touches her forehead where Yuki kissed her with a stunned look.  The shock deepens to panic and she wrenches away (or attempts to I won't bother rolling if Yuki's going to try and seriously hold her).  In a moment of terror she turns and runs from the room.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Once the barrier is down you could certainly roll an aqueous orb across the lava.  Lava isn't "fire" though.  The aqueous orb would probably cool a path on the lava, but I imagine the amount of lava that was cooled would be minimal (there's a lot of energy in that room, were we using real physics the air temperature alone would have killed you all long ago)



What about the Lava falling from the ceiling? Would it cool that sufficiently?

EDIT: What about the staff? Can Drell identify its abilities with a detect magic/knowledge check?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuki looks in shock as he watches her take off, "W-wait--!" he looks at his hands for a moment as his stomach twists, darting for her, "I-I'm sorry!" a teary fog forms in his eyes, "I didn't mean to upset you.  I'm sorry I was too sudden, that what I did startled you..." He swallows hard while looking for her, "I'm sorry." If/when he finds her, he just drops to his knees near her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What about the Lava falling from the ceiling? Would it cool that sufficiently?
> 
> EDIT: What about the staff? Can Drell identify its abilities with a detect magic/knowledge check?


Yeah, where the orb's at it would.

Sure, cast detect magic then spend three rounds ascertaining its properties (spellcraft check).



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks in shock as he watches her take off, "W-wait--!" he looks at his hands for a moment as his stomach twists, darting for her, "I-I'm sorry!" a teary fog forms in his eyes, "I didn't mean to upset you.  I'm sorry I was too sudden, that what I did startled you..." He swallows hard while looking for her, "I'm sorry." If/when he finds her, he just drops to his knees near her.



Yuki finds Lantana in the hallway outside, she cowers away at the sight, almost instinctively.  "I--" she begins and hesitates immediately.  She grips herself as if freezing, "I'm not sure, I don't know, I'm not ready."  She rambles quickly collapsing into unintelligible sobs as she drops to her knees.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sure, cast detect magic then spend three rounds ascertaining its properties (spellcraft check).







EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, where the orb's at it would.



Okay, here's the plan. 

Once Tessara and Galaid are safely tucked away and the barrier is down, Drell has to make it roughly 450 feet to reach where Tessara entered the hallway. Drell currently has 156 HP and 5 *Spontaneous Healings* left.

Drell is going to cast *Aqueous Orb* on herself and willingly become entangled in it. As a move action she can move the orb 30 feet. At this speed, it will take 15 rounds to reach Tessara's door. 

Drell can currently maintain the orb for 11 rounds at a time. Therefore, on the 10th round, she'll recast the spell right on top of herself. Since this is the only standard action Drell is taking, she'll be able to hold her breath for 27 rounds - plenty of time. 

Since Drell is entangled in the orb (unless you want to rule that she can make the waters still, idk) she'll take 2d6 nonlethal damage/round. She'll heal herself with *Spontaneous Healing* when appropriate (25 extra HP, basically) which should keep her from passing out, easy, providing there are no complications.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2015)

He inches close and gently holds her, "It's alright." he sniffs ever so gently, "It's okay." he gently rocks if she allows, humming something reminiscent of a lullaby, "I'll be gentle with you from now on, okay?  No more quick movements, no more swinging you around." he tries to hide the tears in his voice, doing quite bad at it, "I didn't mean to scare you, and I hope you still trust me.  But that vow still stands, I'm your knight, your guardian...So you don't get hurt again."  he begins humming again until she calms some,  "Tomorrow...after the training and stuff, there's something that we can do.  Something I saw before, you say a word, and I get a bit of a shock, to make sure I know that it's not okay.  That way what just happened doesn't happen again, okay?  So you don't get scared..." he lets a tear fall, "I don't want you to be this scared anymore.  I want you to be happy." he smiles shakily, "So whatever you want, I'll follow your wishes.  J-just...please..." what he's pleading for, even he has a hard time understanding.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Okay, here's the plan.
> 
> Once Tessara and Galaid are safely tucked away and the barrier is down, Drell has to make it roughly 450 feet to reach where Tessara entered the hallway. Drell currently has 156 HP and 5 *Spontaneous Healings* left.
> 
> ...



Tessara and Galaid offer no objection to getting in the bag of holding and soon Drell's riding the aqueous orb express.

((Drell 115 nonlethal damage))

Through Tessara's door is a vertical ascent similar to the one Drell went down, I assume Drell flies up it ending up in a small room not unlike the central room of his own tests.

Another quake shakes the room, even up here they are clearly getting stronger.



Captain Obvious said:


> He inches close and gently holds her, "It's alright." he sniffs ever so gently, "It's okay." he gently rocks if she allows, humming something reminiscent of a lullaby, "I'll be gentle with you from now on, okay?  No more quick movements, no more swinging you around." he tries to hide the tears in his voice, doing quite bad at it, "I didn't mean to scare you, and I hope you still trust me.  But that vow still stands, I'm your knight, your guardian...So you don't get hurt again."  he begins humming again until she calms some,  "Tomorrow...after the training and stuff, there's something that we can do.  Something I saw before, you say a word, and I get a bit of a shock, to make sure I know that it's not okay.  That way what just happened doesn't happen again, okay?  So you don't get scared..." he lets a tear fall, "I don't want you to be this scared anymore.  I want you to be happy." he smiles shakily, "So whatever you want, I'll follow your wishes.  J-just...please..." what he's pleading for, even he has a hard time understanding.



Lantana continues to sob quietly for a moment, eventually she composes herself to speak.  "I don't know, it's all just too much.  Sometimes my thoughts say one thing, sometimes another, my instincts say something else and then my emotions try to pull me in another direction altogether."  All semblance of her normally control is gone, her voice raw with emotion.  "It tears at me, sometimes it's all I can do to keep from breaking."  She gives a deep ragged sniff ignoring the absurdity of the last.

Looking up at Yuki, eyes red and ragged from tears she takes a breath and gains a measure of composure.  "I know it's hard, you have your needs as well but I'm--" she pauses, a brief internal conflict while she assembles her thoughts.  "I think of the old me, I don't know what she may have done or said or what led her there in the first place.  But _I_ didn't consent to any of it."  Her voice cracks again and soft tears drop from her eyes.

After a moment she wipes her face, "I'm probably a mess."  Her tone is shaky but seems a bit better, "I didn't mean to break down on you, I need to stop being such a burden."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Tessara and Galaid offer no objection to getting in the bag of holding and soon Drell's riding the aqueous orb express.
> 
> ((Drell 115 nonlethal damage))
> 
> ...



Drell lets Tessara and Galaid out of the bag of holding ((should still be with Kaylee right, their speeds are the same)). "Is teleporting still blocked? If so, Tessara, I need you to guide us out of here. I have three Haste extracts left, Kaylee can transform into something small and ride with me if we need the extra speed."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

Tessara nods, "yes, this was where we tried it earlier.  The whole cavern seems made of some strange stone that interferes with magic.  As to 'out,'" she gestures down a nearby hallway that ends in smooth stone, "it sealed behind us when we entered."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2015)

"Alright, I need to think. What spells does everyone have left?"

Can Drell tell how thick the stone is? Is it sealed all the way through or is it only a slab?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Alright, I need to think. What spells does everyone have left?"
> 
> Can Drell tell how thick the stone is? Is it sealed all the way through or is it only a slab?



The entire doorway is sealed, yes.  Employing the tried-and-true "bang your fist on it" method suggests it's probably at least a foot thick.


*Spoiler*: _Tesera's Wizard Spells remaining_ 




Wizard
0th
- Detect Magic
- Read Magic
- Mage Hand
- Mending
1st
- Shield
- Grease
- Technomancy
2nd
- Acid Arrow
- Blood Transcription
- Seducer's Eyes
3rd
- Force Anchor
- Pugwampi's Grace
- Major Image
4th
- Master's Escape
- Ride the Waves
5th
- Summon Monster V
- Wall of Stone
6th
- Analyze Dweomer




Teserra seems a little hesitant when sharing spell information.


*Spoiler*: _Galaid's sorcerer spells with counts_ 




0th
- Detect Magic
- Read Magic
- Mage Hand
- Ghost Sound
- Light
- Breeze
- Scoop
- Spark
- Ray of Frost
1st (3)
- Mage Armor
- Mount
- Blood Money
- Darting Duplicate
- Ray of Enfeeblement
2nd (3)
- Create Pit
- Stone Call
- See Invisibility
- Bestow Insight
3rd (3)
- Cloak of Winds
- Summon Monster III
- Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4th (1)
- Resileant Sphere
- Obsidian Flow
5th (1)
- Baleful Polymorph


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The entire doorway is sealed, yes.  Employing the tried-and-true "bang your fist on it" method suggests it's probably at least a foot thick.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tesera's Wizard Spells remaining_
> ...



Drell gives Tessara a strange look but then turns to Kaylee. "Can you stone shape us through this blocked doorway?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuki tightens the hold ever so slightly, "You aren't a burden, and your needs come first.  Whoever you were then and who you are now are two different people.  You have control of this, you have control to change your fate, or make sure you damn well get what you deserve after what life put you through." He sounds like he's actually using experience, "I go by instinct most of the time, because my instincts and emotions are usually pointing me in the same direction.  Now when they aren't, well, I'm not the smartest, and I'm still pretty feral, but I try to figure out what is best for the situation." He gently pets her head, "What I'm saying is...You're a strong woman, put a bit more confidence in yourself.  I have as more confidence in you, than I have in myself." He smiles shakily, "You'll do great things, I'm sure of it.  I'll be right there to watch it happen too.  What happened before, what you did before...It doesn't matter.  I'm not saying it isn't haunting you, I'm not belittling it, but that doesn't matter, this is the you now." He wipes her tears with his thumb, "Just know that even now I'm not judging you.” 

“I mean everything I say, whether you believe it or not.  I can see it hard to trust, everything you had gone through to this point.” he intertwines one hand with her's, “Just know that you're safe now, you don't have to go through it anymore.  Especially not alone, nobody should have to be alone.  I told you about how I grew up...how I felt once my gnomish mother died...Nobody deserves to be alone, or feel alone.” He clenches his teeth, fighting the tears again, “I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy, let alone a friend.” he sighs, “Just remember, you have control of yourself now, you have friends that care for you, and...you aren't a mess, I promise.  In fact, you fit in with the rest of us.  A lot of em don't show it, but they are.  I mean, we have orphans, bastard children, a prince or two...We're all in the same boat.  I'm sure there's nights for everyone that they just start crying.   Even the strongest person has their weak days, and not one of us is an exception.” he smiles at her, “Look at it this way, you're crying, you have emotion, you're alive.  Cry until you can't cry anymore, then stand up, dust yourself off, and don't look back.” he rubs her back comfortingly while still keeping their hands intertwined for now.  “If you can't do that, then that's fine too.  Just know I'm here as a shoulder to cry on.” he smiles again, “Life is hard, but know in time things will work out, and all the pain and heartache will be worth it.”


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki tightens the hold ever so slightly, "You aren't a burden, and your needs come first.  Whoever you were then and who you are now are two different people.  You have control of this, you have control to change your fate, or make sure you damn well get what you deserve after what life put you through." He sounds like he's actually using experience, "I go by instinct most of the time, because my instincts and emotions are usually pointing me in the same direction.  Now when they aren't, well, I'm not the smartest, and I'm still pretty feral, but I try to figure out what is best for the situation." He gently pets her head, "What I'm saying is...You're a strong woman, put a bit more confidence in yourself.  I have as more confidence in you, than I have in myself." He smiles shakily, "You'll do great things, I'm sure of it.  I'll be right there to watch it happen too.  What happened before, what you did before...It doesn't matter.  I'm not saying it isn't haunting you, I'm not belittling it, but that doesn't matter, this is the you now." He wipes her tears with his thumb, "Just know that even now I'm not judging you.?
> 
> ?I mean everything I say, whether you believe it or not.  I can see it hard to trust, everything you had gone through to this point.? he intertwines one hand with her's, ?Just know that you're safe now, you don't have to go through it anymore.  Especially not alone, nobody should have to be alone.  I told you about how I grew up...how I felt once my gnomish mother died...Nobody deserves to be alone, or feel alone.? He clenches his teeth, fighting the tears again, ?I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy, let alone a friend.? he sighs, ?Just remember, you have control of yourself now, you have friends that care for you, and...you aren't a mess, I promise.  In fact, you fit in with the rest of us.  A lot of em don't show it, but they are.  I mean, we have orphans, bastard children, a prince or two...We're all in the same boat.  I'm sure there's nights for everyone that they just start crying.   Even the strongest person has their weak days, and not one of us is an exception.? he smiles at her, ?Look at it this way, you're crying, you have emotion, you're alive.  Cry until you can't cry anymore, then stand up, dust yourself off, and don't look back.? he rubs her back comfortingly while still keeping their hands intertwined for now.  ?If you can't do that, then that's fine too.  Just know I'm here as a shoulder to cry on.? he smiles again, ?Life is hard, but know in time things will work out, and all the pain and heartache will be worth it.?



"Great?"  She gives a weak smile as slowly works to regain her composure.  "I'll settle for not having random breakdowns"  She slowly pushes herself to her feet, a more controlled look on her tear-strewn face, "but thank you for your kind words.  You've been so kind to me, you all have been so kind I don't doubt in you at all and I'll try not to take advantage of your offer too often."

She closes her eyes a moment and focuses, when she opens them they have their typical focus, "for now I think immediate goals are best, it's easier to balance the different forces when it's one step at a time."  She smiles again, a slightly pained look in her eyes, "I know that might not be what you want but for now I think it's the best I can do."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2015)

He looks up at her and smiles adoringly, "That's just fine with me.  I don't mind." he states, standing up in following her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

*@Ulysesn, Makenna, Nissa, Yuki, Lantana, Tassara, Hayao, Max

*In the interest of getting things moving we're going to assume that Ulysesn relays the message to the others that Hayao/Tassara/Max are calling for reinforcements and they teleport over to discus strategy.  We'll also assume that they take the time to get dressed, get their equipment as appropriate.  We'll also assume that nobody stops Makenna from going to the village at least.

As far as Drell's group we'll leave it vague for now.  Either they're finishing up looting the tower and will be arriving shortly to help or they died horribly in the lava or something and corpse retrieval will wait until after Hayao's mission is done.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Ulysesn, Makenna, Nissa, Yuki, Lantana, Tassara, Hayao, Max
> 
> *In the interest of getting things moving we're going to assume that Ulysesn relays the message to the others that Hayao/Tassara/Max are calling for reinforcements and they teleport over to discus strategy.  We'll also assume that they take the time to get dressed, get their equipment as appropriate.  We'll also assume that nobody stops Makenna from going to the village at least.


Ulysesn's prepared spells

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				level 1 said:
			
		

> heightened-awareness
> Anticipate Peril
> Guided Shot
> Arrow Mind





			
				level 2 said:
			
		

> Primal Instinct
> Dispel Fog
> Wind Wall


(Ioun Stone) (Resist energy,Entangle,impeding stones) 



Primal Instinct cast, +3 to ini for 24 hours
"So what happened?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2015)

*@Hayao/etc:*
Lantana kneels politely listening to the story, all signs of her previous discussion have been wiped clean.  "So subterfuge failed," there's no judgement in her voice simply evaluation.  "Which means they'll be on guard for at least a few days, at the very least.  That leaves either extraordinary stealth, or direct assault.  And likely they will be ready for both."

Nissa shifts slightly, "stealth is tricky.  If they're looking for someone having divinations ready makes that really hard, even just detect magic makes it tricky to get in if they're ready."  She shrugs slightly, "but then, attacking demon summoning mages isn't exactly safe either so I suppose pick your poison?"  Her voice is very matter-of-fact, "I guess I would vote direct assault?  Charge in mounted, face down evil directly."

"Demons?  Mages?"  Makenna sounds a bit bewildered listening, "how do you fight such things?  Not that I'm much for sneaking."  She gestures at her self and her glowing aura.

"More or less the same as anything else I suspect," Lantana says dismissively.  "And I said said extraordinary stealth.  Leave magic behind, or anything that would be easy to detect.  Move quickly.  It's risky, but then," she gestures at Nissa, "some powerful mage made this tower its home.  I doubt there's a safe way to approach this."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuki standing in his purple pajama shorts, crosses his arms and nods, closing his eyes in thought, "A small group of us could go in a stealthy way, while the others distract.  Or we could overwhelm with a direct attack, going in different areas, we could go in the bottom and higher in the tower, take em out that way.  With whatever way we go, we can destroy the tower base and support beams after we make sure the target is out of the tower." He has almost a calculating look on his face, "Get him out, then destroy the beams.  Take out all the other bastards.  What does he look like, so we know who we're looking for.  Make no mistake, we have to work like a machine in this situation.  We don't need another orc city, and I'm not sure we have the resources to bring him back if he dies."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2015)

"I abhor stealth unless completely necessary. And between all of us, a direct assault seems better in the long run. However, that does not obviate using stealth to slowly pick them off, one by one, and weaken then slowly. Damage to the structure probably won't do us very much good, but thinning out the supply of guards will be our benefit."

Hayao lays out a map, mostly drawn from memory, of the layout of each floor that he knows, and the formation they keep in the front of the tower as well. "Their combat style relies on use of magical abilities, sometimes to increase speed, other times to draw strength from you directly, but close combat seems to be the preference. I have no clue how the master of the tower fights, but there was a hint that he may be drawing from seven other sources, similar to the connection between Max and Charlie..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

"I'm only really good at direct combat. I can take care of any of the rabble. If we wait until the morning we can prepare more proper spells for this, but *so could they right?*  I think we should rest anyway, we're at a disadvantage no matter what. Though... Who is to say he'll come willingly, he might make trouble."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2015)

Hayao's expression grows grimmer. "He hasn't forgotten his Clan, even if he does appear to have lost track of his horse." He turns to Yuki. "You'll know the mage when you see him. It's unmistakable. The idea of splitting up, however, isn't an option. We don't have a full idea of the layout; if we aren't careful, we could get separated permanently, and end up engaged in different situations none of those gathered are prepared to handle."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 6, 2015)

"Then we force him, by tying him, holding him, convincing, or knocking him out.  With my strength, if I have to turn into a four armed creature to keep him from getting loose, I'll damn well do it.  He.  Isn't.  Staying." He growls, then turns to Hayao, "Hojo, not the mage.  But fine.  We'll stay together if that's what you're desprate on."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell gives Tessara a strange look but then turns to Kaylee. "Can you stone shape us through this blocked doorway?"



"I can try..."  Kaylee says as the elemental then looks down the hall.  "Shouldn't we find out what is up that ladder first?  There might still be things left for you to do..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "I can try..."  Kaylee says as the elemental then looks down the hall.  "Shouldn't we find out what is up that ladder first?  There might still be things left for you to do..."



"I have the staff. If there's further inheritance to be won, I can win it when we're not threatened by impending death. You're in contact with Duncan, mentally, yes? Could you make sure they're alright? Hayao would never forgive me if Rin was injured, and I suppose I owe Duncan for finding the trials."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2015)

((going to sleep, Ill make this quick))

Max reminds everyone that they seem to have gained some additional magical abilities so they have to  

Tassara suggests Kaylee to prepare a few Lesser Restoration if she's able. 


"We so far know the layout of the dungeons (cells) , the first floor (entrance/corridors) and the second floor (barracks?).  We have partial knowledge of the third floor where we could assume the Master was experimenting or working. We could attempt to enter at that level with a well placed Stone Shape... or pure brute force? Would the exterior be protected against such things?"

Can Max tell from what she saw if the walls would be protected?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 6, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Can Max tell from what she saw if the walls would be protected?



Based on what Max saw no, the walls were warded against scrying(/etc) and teleportation(/etc) but should be vulnerable to breaching normally.

((Will do an IC reply later, morning is looking busy today))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2015)

"If teleportation was barred, it's quite possible...though not guaranteed. But either way we'll need to bring the entire tower down. It's an affront to my station to allow it to continue existing. I thought I could try and look the other way, but after meeting the Master there it...has proven impossible. I'd sooner relinquish station."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 6, 2015)

*@Hayao/et all*:

"Good," Makenna smiles at Hayao.  "I feel better when we stick together, it seems like when we split up is when trouble is worst."

Lantana glances darkly at Makenna and purses her lips but says nothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *@Hayao/et all*:
> 
> "Good," Makenna smiles at Hayao.  "I feel better when we stick together, it seems like when we split up is when trouble is worst."
> 
> Lantana glances darkly at Makenna and purses her lips but says nothing.


Ulysesn frowns at Lantana then turns to Makenna
"Normally I'd agree... But, I need you to stay in the village Makenna. Your recovery and current condition are reason enough and... "
Ulysesn stops as if considering something then shakes his head protruding a sigh
"Honestly it's hard to tell you not to come with us considering what could be out there and your current condition even staying in this village.  So... I want us both to agree with something if you're going to come."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 6, 2015)

Yuki takes a breath, moving over and intertwining his fingers in Lantana's, allowing the demonic appearance to leak through,"Then it'll be done, if anything goes in terms of what we can do."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 6, 2015)

"I'm not made of glass," Makenna says with conviction.  "And I hope you didn't bring me back just to hide me away from the world."  She pauses a moment closing her eyes to contemplate before speaking again, "there's a lot I don't know.  I have no idea how to fight magic or demons.  But even I know what they're doing is wrong, evil.  So if there's something I can do to help I'm going to do whatever I can."

She exhales sharply, "I don't know what the gods had in mind when they made me a light; if they even had a plan at all.  But there's no point in being a light that sits out during the day, a light exists to brighten dark places."  As she speaks the light emitting from her pulses, it spreads a warm, protecting feel as if accentuating her words.

"I know you're worried for me, and I don't intend to die today.  But at the same time I don't intend to hide the rest of my years afraid of being harmed."

Lantana stays quiet during the speech, gently squeezing Yuki's hand.  She's quiet but seems self assured as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I'm not made of glass," Makenna says with conviction.  "And I hope you didn't bring me back just to hide me away from the world."  She pauses a moment closing her eyes to contemplate before speaking again, "there's a lot I don't know.  I have no idea how to fight magic or demons.  But even I know what they're doing is wrong, evil.  So if there's something I can do to help I'm going to do whatever I can."
> 
> She exhales sharply, "I don't know what the gods had in mind when they made me a light; if they even had a plan at all.  But there's no point in being a light that sits out during the day, a light exists to brighten dark places."  As she speaks the light emitting from her pulses, it spreads a warm, protecting feel as if accentuating her words.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn can't help but slowly smile as she speaks
"... I felt that. Such confidence, I'm being reminded of a few things now. Alright, I'll do my best to Ms.Light of my Life. You'll be learning first hand here then as always. I have some degree of experience and knowledge concerning things of magical nature and Hayao is a demon hunter."
Ulysesn puffs out air from his nose
"I hope we aren't bad teachers. Now...
Ulysesn turns to Hayao
"Well, it appears I'm in the frontline again. So you want to pick off the guards right?"
Ulysesn raises his crossbow pointing to the air boastfully and looks back at Makenna happily
"If I recall in a certain battle against orcs I think we'll fit in there just fine. *How fast do you want it done?*"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2015)

Tassara smiles warmly at Makenna. "Im so glad you are back" 

"The outside is littered with failed experiments. Im pretty sure they would attempt to swarm us by ground." Says Max.

"We must be carefull with dispel magics."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2015)

Something about Ulysesn's words and display gets a slight lifting of Hayao's chin; he doesn't laugh, or even smile, but there's a light in his eyes. Something like approval? Or an appraisal; perhaps appreciation. 

"Speed isn't all that necessary. How far can you fire? They'll figure out after the first volley what's going on; so picking them all off the first time is important. For the most part I didn't require any special training to handle the guards. That could change for their Master, but we'll worry about that when the time comes."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Something about Ulysesn's words and display gets a slight lifting of Hayao's chin; he doesn't laugh, or even smile, but there's a light in his eyes. Something like approval? Or an appraisal; perhaps appreciation.
> 
> "Speed isn't all that necessary. How far can you fire? They'll figure out after the first volley what's going on; so picking them all off the first time is important. For the most part I didn't require any special training to handle the guards. That could change for their Master, but we'll worry about that when the time comes."


"Roughly 2520' feet  if I prepared proper magic more than twice that. Though I don't think that's necessary as it messes with my aim at that distance. With this scope my effective efficiency range is 630 feet, though if they were smart enough to hide..."
Ulysesn looks at Makenna
"If someone teleported me there right after my first barrage I could easily take advantage of any movement after as well."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2015)

"If this chamber completely fills up with lava you might not be able to continue on."  Kaylee looks back at the ladder.  "I could at least check and see what is going on up there before we leave but I will do as you ask first..."  She will use stoneshape and try and open the way for the others first then contact Duncan through their mind link.  _'How are you guys doing up there?  Everything okay?'_


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "If this chamber completely fills up with lava you might not be able to continue on."  Kaylee looks back at the ladder.  "I could at least check and see what is going on up there before we leave but I will do as you ask first..."  She will use stoneshape and try and open the way for the others first then contact Duncan through their mind link.  _'How are you guys doing up there?  Everything okay?'_



Drell shrugs. "The ladder can wait, I can always return later with appropriate magic."

While Kaylee is contacting/stoneshaping, Drell will cast *Detect Magic* on the staff and try to puzzle out its function.

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+43:
5,+43
Total:48


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Roughly 2520' feet  if I prepared proper magic more than twice that. Though I don't think that's necessary as it messes with my aim at that distance. With this scope my effective efficiency range is 630 feet, though if they were smart enough to hide..."
> Ulysesn looks at Makenna
> "If someone teleported me there right after my first barrage I could easily take advantage of any movement after as well."



"I really doubt anyone would expect a bolt attack at that range... shiiiit. Ok... i guess fireball and call lightning (strom) could also work at that range. But i would asume they would be protected against fire. That would be the obvious choice " Max thinks about their other range options.

"Do you think we could confuse them? I mean the mental magical state." Tassara asks Nissa.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "If this chamber completely fills up with lava you might not be able to continue on."  Kaylee looks back at the ladder.  "I could at least check and see what is going on up there before we leave but I will do as you ask first..."  She will use stoneshape and try and open the way for the others first then contact Duncan through their mind link.  _'How are you guys doing up there?  Everything okay?'_



The stoneshape fails when applied to the doorway.  

The mind link works normally, I'll let him reply specifically.  The situation in their room is more or less the same as yours, looking into the hole they can see lava far below and can probably feel the heat radiating up but the lava itself isn't going anywhere (yet).



Nicodemus said:


> While Kaylee is contacting/stoneshaping, Drell will cast *Detect Magic* on the staff and try to puzzle out its function.



The staff has an unusual aura, at the moment it seems more akin to an empty receptacle than a traditional mage's staff.  There is a pocket of energy, but it seems vestigial, not "connected" to anything like a normal staff's spells would be.



soulnova said:


> "I really doubt anyone would expect a bolt attack at that range... shiiiit. Ok... i guess fireball and call lightning (strom) could also work at that range. But i would asume they would be protected against fire. That would be the obvious choice " Max thinks about their other range options.
> 
> "Do you think we could confuse them? I mean the mental magical state." Tassara asks Nissa.



Nissa giggles, "well, magic types can have strong minds but I can try."  She looks a bit more serious after a moment, "demons are more of a mixed bag, magic doesn't work on them very well at all, and even when it does some spells just flat out don't work, they're too alien."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The stoneshape fails when applied to the doorway.
> 
> The mind link works normally, I'll let him reply specifically.  The situation in their room is more or less the same as yours, looking into the hole they can see lava far below and can probably feel the heat radiating up but the lava itself isn't going anywhere (yet).
> The staff has an unusual aura, at the moment it seems more akin to an empty receptacle than a traditional mage's staff.  There is a pocket of energy, but it seems vestigial, not "connected" to anything like a normal staff's spells would be



Drell groans loudly. "On second thought, perhaps we should examine that ladder. There might be something there that will allow us to remove whatever's blocking our spells." 

Are teleports blocked through rock (as in, any teleport that would send me "through rock" if I were travelling in a straight line) or are they just limited to within the dungeon (by which I mean the lava area, not the entire dungeon)? If Drell can find a suitable corner to test with she'll use a Shift to see.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa giggles, "well, magic types can have strong minds but I can try."  She looks a bit more serious after a moment, "demons are more of a mixed bag, magic doesn't work on them very well at all, and even when it does some spells just flat out don't work, they're too alien."



"Yes, we need to make sure to prepare some dismissals too..."

@Hayao
"Could you tell if they had an obvious weakness?" ((Save related? I would say Reflexes ... I don't know if the demonic stuff would give them a boost to Fortitude))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I really doubt anyone would expect a bolt attack at that range... shiiiit. Ok... i guess fireball and call lightning (strom) could also work at that range. But i would asume they would be protected against fire. That would be the obvious choice " Max thinks about their other range options.
> 
> "Do you think we could confuse them? I mean the mental magical state." Tassara asks Nissa.



" An invisible magic user could teleport out and use those spells too at the least. Perhaps we should wait for the others as well? Ironwall should be ready by then as well he could help at range... Hang on, do you think we are being scryed on right now? Or watched? "


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, we need to make sure to prepare some dismissals too..."
> 
> @Hayao
> "Could you tell if they had an obvious weakness?" ((Save related? I would say Reflexes ... I don't know if the demonic stuff would give them a boost to Fortitude))


(Besides a sword to the neck? )

"Not as far as I could tell. They were not especially fast, or durable, but that may very well change with this next attempt, so we need to be on especially high alert."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> " An invisible magic user could teleport out and use those spells too at the least. Perhaps we should wait for the others as well? Ironwall should be ready by then as well he could help at range... Hang on, do you think we are being scryed on right now? Or watched? "


"Possibly? But it's a school, or some mockery of one, not a military base. The majority of his magical prowess is more than likely, put towards teaching, and he lets matters of security fall to those inside and outside the tower. They, more than likely, can not scry."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2015)

"But you know, I wouldn't put them past them to have at least one scryer..."  Tassara looks around slightly concerned "If we had a bigger amount of telepathic links we could discuss this without saying it out loud"

"I'll use the commune tomorrow morning to ask on what level is Hojo being held" ((Wait, is it another day already for us?))






Unlosing Ranger said:


> " An invisible magic user could teleport out and use those spells too at the least. Perhaps we should wait for the others as well? Ironwall should be ready by then as well he could help at range... Hang on, do you think we are being scryed on right now? Or watched? "



"I don't think we have time. The longer the wait, it might turn out to be too late to save Hojo... besides, we need to address Malcabeth as soon as possible"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2015)

"Aye love, we're doin alright.....gettin a bitty hot where we are. What did ye do?"

Duncan looks around the rest of the room (is there another exit aside from the hole?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I'll use the commune tomorrow morning to ask on what level is Hojo being held" ((Wait, is it another day already for us?))


It's the next day for you so you can use your commune if you want.  And presumably already prepped spells as you wanted.



Vergil said:


> "Aye love, we're doin alright.....gettin a bitty hot where we are. What did ye do?"
> 
> Duncan looks around the rest of the room (is there another exit aside from the hole?)



There are no other obvious exits from the area they're in.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell groans loudly. "On second thought, perhaps we should examine that ladder. There might be something there that will allow us to remove whatever's blocking our spells."
> 
> Are teleports blocked through rock (as in, any teleport that would send me "through rock" if I were travelling in a straight line) or are they just limited to within the dungeon (by which I mean the lava area, not the entire dungeon)? If Drell can find a suitable corner to test with she'll use a Shift to see.



Any path (point to point) that goes through the stone seems to stop the teleport there.

So if you can get line of sight it works normally.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2015)

Duncan sighs and looks at his sword. 

"Uh...Sgaille...I know we just met but uh....I need some help here. Any suggestions?" He says talking to his scimitar.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 7, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs and looks at his sword.
> 
> "Uh...Sgaille...I know we just met but uh....I need some help here. Any suggestions?" He says talking to his scimitar.



"What, you expect me to solve all your problems?"  The sword scoffs.  "Why don't you teleport down the whole, run across the walls, then teleport to the ladder?  Are you a time space psychic mage warrior or not?"

(Dimension Door as a standard action, "up the walls" to move through the doorway along the walls, and dimension door a second time as a swift action to get to the ladder.  Could take Rin in tiny fox form easily, Annie might be more of a load for Duncan, I don't have her sheet - at work - to check though.  Safe bet she has fly or levitate though, which would be enough)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 7, 2015)

Rin wrinkles her nose at the scent of the building heat, looking to Duncan. "Should I try and shift back...? Are they alright?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin wrinkles her nose at the scent of the building heat, looking to Duncan. "Should I try and shift back...? Are they alright?"



"Shit, no need te be a bitch about it." Duncan laughs, "Was hopin for like a badass attack that could break the walls down, but aye we'll go with me hoppin all over the place."

He turns to Rin

"Aye they're alright. we're gonna try an get te them. Fuckin lava. I've got 4 more dimension doors. (I think). I've also got dimensional swap and a couple of potions of spider climb. I can carry ye if yer a tiny wee thing. 

Plan :

Going to fly down with Rin - use a potion of spider climb for Annie so she can come down - up the walls - dimension door to the ladder - drop Rin off - swap places with Annie using Dimensional swap - then use up the walls again - and dimension door again. Use Healing hex when applicable.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 7, 2015)

Rin takes a deep breath, and then shifts down to her tiniest fox form, and hops up into Duncan's grasp to let him carry out his plan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2015)

"To the ladder, then."

((Everyone in the bags of holding, all aboard the elemental express, choo choo! ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 7, 2015)

Yuki squints, remembering something, "If you want me in this...We have to do this tonight or tomorrow afternoon.  I have responsibilities in the morning I have to keep up with..." He rubs his chin with his free hand, "So Ulysesn is going to shoot everything...then what?  With Nissa firing off spells... Oh, Nissa, if you haven't today, can you prep that one hard hitting spell for me tomorrow?" His voice quiets, "Lantana is my priority, so her and I stay together, plan accordingly.  Other than that, you know my strengths and my weaknesses."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 7, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Shit, no need te be a bitch about it." Duncan laughs, "Was hopin for like a badass attack that could break the walls down, but aye we'll go with me hoppin all over the place."
> 
> He turns to Rin
> 
> ...



We'll just assume that Annie has a fly or levitate that she can just be dragged along by Duncan.

Duncan vanishes in a flash, appearing near the bottom of the hole with Rin clinging to his shoulder and Annie in toe.  He grabs the wall and darts forward, focus keeping him gripped to the wall.  Darting through the door he catches a glimpse of the exit and in another flash appears at the ladder, climbing up into the unknown above.

((Stay tuned for next bit))



Nicodemus said:


> "To the ladder, then."
> 
> ((Everyone in the bags of holding, all aboard the elemental express, choo choo! ))



The craven coward mages climb into bags of holding in order to let the druid carry them to safety.  Kaylee of course has no problem navigating the lava in the form of a creature that is native to it.

She does have to revert either to her natural form or a form able to fly or climb ladders in order to ascend behind Duncan and Annie (your pick).

Climbing behind Vergil they go up a considerable distance, around 100', arriving in a small panel that exits into what appears to be (and Drell/Tessera can confirm) the entryway of the tower.  The passage they arrived from appears to be a panel in the side of a statue of the Headmaster.

The rest of the room is caked in a heavy layer of dust, except where it was disturbed by the frantic combat of the six corpses that now lay around the room, Tessera's old adventuring troop.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki squints, remembering something, "If you want me in this...We have to do this tonight or tomorrow afternoon.  I have responsibilities in the morning I have to keep up with..." He rubs his chin with his free hand, "So Ulysesn is going to shoot everything...then what?  With Nissa firing off spells... Oh, Nissa, if you haven't today, can you prep that one hard hitting spell for me tomorrow?" His voice quiets, "Lantana is my priority, so her and I stay together, plan accordingly.  Other than that, you know my strengths and my weaknesses."



Nissa nods, "I've still got that ready.  I'm pretty much ready to go whenever, I don't think I've done any spell casting today except teleporting here."

"I can try to hit and run and keep them off balance," Lantana says with an even tone.  "With luck keep them distracted and keep them from bringing too much to bear.  Powerful mages are almost like the gods themselves though, if they get a chance to they can disrupt almost any plan."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 7, 2015)

Rin hops off of Duncan's shoulder then, shifting back to her normal form as she shook out her shoulders and rose to her full height. "Are you all alright?" she asks quietly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 7, 2015)

"Thanks Nissa." He smiles, then turns to Lantana with a nod, "If something happens and we get separated and you get too overwhelmed, just shout for me, and I'll be right there.  If you get hurt too bad, retreat for a bit until you're healed some, please." he pleads with her, then looks to the others, "I can stealth to get near, then charge in like a bull, I've got good enough reflexes to dodge a lot of things they could throw at me, with that spell Nissa has...I do about four times as much to the enemies.  I can change into something with four arms to help with what I can do as well.  If I get into a pinch, I could let Cinder have some fun with that form.  If I don't repress my body heat, I can do a good amount of damage just by holding them in place as well." Yuki nods, "Demons against Efreeti, now there's a fight that could be fun to see." He laughs at the imagery, "In all seriousness, I'm going in with them sitting in my mind at the magic strength of Drell, and the combat efficiency of Duncan, so even if they're weaker, I'm going in with an estimate.  There's no way I'm going to let them get the best of me if I can help it.  I know there will be many smaller ones, and at least one of extremely powerful strength.  No less.  I have a few fire based spells I can use as well if needed because of Cinder.  Mmmm...I think that's all I need to say for now."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 7, 2015)

When Kaylee gets to the ladder she changes to gravity elemental form and flies to the top as quickly as possible and opens the bag of holding containing the mages.  Once everyone is up she will attempt to close the hole using shape stone, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 7, 2015)

Kuno said:


> When Kaylee gets to the ladder she changes to gravity elemental form and flies to the top as quickly as possible and opens the bag of holding containing the mages.  Once everyone is up she will attempt to close the hole using shape stone, just to be on the safe side.



Stone-shape has no problem closing the hole here.

Tessera's breath catches in her throat when she sees the bodies of the fallen, "what?  What happened to them?"  She asks softly, full of emotion.  Galaid is more cautious, though his eyes seem pained at looking at his former comrades he glances about nervously.

Pointing up he notices a handful of bricks missing from a spot on the wall, "what's that?  Did something manage to break in?  I don't remember that from outside at least."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Stone-shape has no problem closing the hole here.
> 
> Tessera's breath catches in her throat when she sees the bodies of the fallen, "what?  What happened to them?"  She asks softly, full of emotion.  Galaid is more cautious, though his eyes seem pained at looking at his former comrades he glances about nervously.
> 
> Pointing up he notices a handful of bricks missing from a spot on the wall, "what's that?  Did something manage to break in?  I don't remember that from outside at least."



"If someone managed to breach the barrier they could be attempting to gain control of the Academy," Drell murmurs. "Whoever they were, they didn't discover the passage we just used..."

Does the Academy have a "center," a place Drell might have to go to finish claiming it? If so, that's probably where they'll find their mysterious competition.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2015)

"What ever did this needs te have a word with Sgaille and me."

"And I"

"Eh?"

"It's Sgaille and I."

"Aye it needs te have a word with Sgaille and I, whereby she will confound it wit proper grammar." Duncan corrects himself dryly.

"I can scout ahead a bit if ye want - I have me Hag's eye....like arcane eye....I'm no a hag. I'm gonna call it somethin different. Anyways, I'll cast that an see what I can see!"

Duncan casts Hag's eye to scout what lies beyond the opening.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "But you know, I wouldn't put them past them to have at least one scryer..."  Tassara looks around slightly concerned "If we had a bigger amount of telepathic links we could discuss this without saying it out loud"
> 
> "I'll use the commune tomorrow morning to ask on what level is Hojo being held" ((Wait, is it another day already for us?))
> 
> ...


He gives a noncommittal shrug. "They may, we'll see. The highest level is my best guess."


Captain Obvious said:


> "Thanks Nissa." He smiles, then turns to Lantana with a nod, "If something happens and we get separated and you get too overwhelmed, just shout for me, and I'll be right there.  If you get hurt too bad, retreat for a bit until you're healed some, please." he pleads with her, then looks to the others, "I can stealth to get near, then charge in like a bull, I've got good enough reflexes to dodge a lot of things they could throw at me, with that spell Nissa has...I do about four times as much to the enemies.  I can change into something with four arms to help with what I can do as well.  If I get into a pinch, I could let Cinder have some fun with that form.  If I don't repress my body heat, I can do a good amount of damage just by holding them in place as well." Yuki nods, "Demons against Efreeti, now there's a fight that could be fun to see." He laughs at the imagery, "In all seriousness, I'm going in with them sitting in my mind at the magic strength of Drell, and the combat efficiency of Duncan, so even if they're weaker, I'm going in with an estimate.  There's no way I'm going to let them get the best of me if I can help it.  I know there will be many smaller ones, and at least one of extremely powerful strength.  No less.  I have a few fire based spells I can use as well if needed because of Cinder.  Mmmm...I think that's all I need to say for now."


There's another short nod. "As you wish."


Nicodemus said:


> "If someone managed to breach the barrier they could be attempting to gain control of the Academy," Drell murmurs. "Whoever they were, they didn't discover the passage we just used..."
> 
> Does the Academy have a "center," a place Drell might have to go to finish claiming it? If so, that's probably where they'll find their mysterious competition.


Rin shifts up into her Large Fox and then begins to sniff around for a trail or the hint of unfamiliar smells from the skirmish that had caused the death of the half a dozen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "If someone managed to breach the barrier they could be attempting to gain control of the Academy," Drell murmurs. "Whoever they were, they didn't discover the passage we just used..."
> 
> Does the Academy have a "center," a place Drell might have to go to finish claiming it? If so, that's probably where they'll find their mysterious competition.



_Physically_ center would probably be the main stairs a short distance from here.

Functionally center either be the master auditorium or Haramel's office depending on your perspective.



Vergil said:


> "What ever did this needs te have a word with Sgaille and me."
> 
> "And I"
> 
> ...



The eye exits into a dusty hallway, there's no immediate sign of any creature though by the disturbance it looks like something fairly large has been through the area.

((If you have survival give me a roll please))



Hidden Nin said:


> Rin shifts up into her Large Fox and then begins to sniff around for a trail or the hint of unfamiliar smells from the skirmish that had caused the death of the half a dozen.



There is an additional scent heavy in the area, it left deeper into the tower.  There's something profoundly wrong about the scent, Rin can't place how exactly.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2015)

(Can Kaylee see it through our telepathic link?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2015)

Hrm, I'm going to rule that while Telepathy is somewhat more than mere verbal communication it's not sufficiently detailed for skill checks.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 8, 2015)

She shifts back to her hybrid form, pointing in the direction of the scent. "There's something...unnatural, and wrong, and I can smell it leading off in that direction. I'll follow it, if you all want? Is that where we should be going?" She glances towards Drell, partly unsure, and also gauging where she wished to go, based around the 'center'. 

Then, after shifting back to larger wolf form, Rin nods in the direction of the scent, as she begins to keep on its tail. Her fangs are bared in a wary grimace as she looks to the others before she begins to pad in the direction of the unnatural scent, every muscle in her body now


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2015)

Duncan dispels the eye and has a look around the room he is currently in:

Perception
Roll(1d20)+21:
15,+21
Total:36


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2015)

Kaylee will follow Rin and look for signs of whatever it is that Rin is following.  She will try and figure out what it is, where it is going, and anything else that is important. 


Survival:
Roll(1d20)+29:
19,+29
Total:48

Just in case:

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+27:
2,+27
Total:29

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+22:
4,+22
Total:26

Knowledge Planes:
Roll(1d20)+18:
5,+18
Total:23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 8, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> She shifts back to her hybrid form, pointing in the direction of the scent. "There's something...unnatural, and wrong, and I can smell it leading off in that direction. I'll follow it, if you all want? Is that where we should be going?" She glances towards Drell, partly unsure, and also gauging where she wished to go, based around the 'center'.
> 
> Then, after shifting back to larger wolf form, Rin nods in the direction of the scent, as she begins to keep on its tail. Her fangs are bared in a wary grimace as she looks to the others before she begins to pad in the direction of the unnatural scent, every muscle in her body now



Rin can easily follow the scent in the hallway, whatever left it has crossed the area a number of times, in a seemingly random fashion.  She can follow it's most recent path if that's what the group wants.



Vergil said:


> Duncan dispels the eye and has a look around the room he is currently in:
> 
> Perception
> Roll(1d20)+21:
> ...



The room they're in now is a formal entry way.  Large doors lead out of the tower, a number of statues adorn the area, stairs go up to a balcony and other rooms beyond.



Kuno said:


> Kaylee will follow Rin and look for signs of whatever it is that Rin is following.  She will try and figure out what it is, where it is going, and anything else that is important.



Looking at the tracks in the dust Kaylee can make out some more information in addition to what direction it's headed in.  Whatever it is is big (size 'huge') and clearly struggles a bit with doors.  It's bipedal though she doesn't recognize what specifically the tracks are.  It seems to favor one leg as if injured but there's no sign of blood or other obvious injury.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I don't think we have time. The longer the wait, it might turn out to be too late to save Hojo... besides, we need to address Malcabeth as soon as possible"




"Can't address him if we're dead."
Ulysesn taps his foot
"You know... we don't have to go all in. Striking first and then pulling back is an option. You know unless he can move that tower somehow."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 8, 2015)

Hayao shakes his head. "They'll just withdraw inside at that point, if they have no already."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2015)

((Can we go this same day? We should all be rested if its the next day after Drell's adventures))

Tassara will ask her 8 questions to narrow down Hojo's location for that day. 

Basement/Cells?
First floor
Second Floor/Barracks
Third floor/Room where the Master came out
Fourth
Fifth 

(hopefully she can also ask these)
Can Banishment work on the Master?
Are they preparing for a full on assault on the tower?


((Any additional remaining questions would be up for the party to decide))


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Rin can easily follow the scent in the hallway, whatever left it has crossed the area a number of times, in a seemingly random fashion.  She can follow it's most recent path if that's what the group wants.



"Wherever this went, we should follow it," Drell says. She'll stay a bit behind the rest of the group since she's got a lot of nonlethal damage racked up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2015)

soulnova said:


> ((Can we go this same day? We should all be rested if its the next day after Drell's adventures))


Yes, it will be the "next day" for everyone except Ulysesn, Yuki, Lantana, Makenna, and Nissa.

Nissa doesn't frequently change her spells (she has 3 spellcasting classes, I'm lazy  ) so she doesn't care really unless the party wants her to prep specific spells.

Tassara would have had a day to specifically prep for this, so she can be assumed to have whatever spells she would want.

Hesitantly Drell, Duncan, Annie, and Kaylee would have a day to prep as well (they're almost at the end of their adventure) so barring something unusual delaying them a day they'll also likely have spells prepped (or be dead, whatever).



soulnova said:


> Tassara will ask her 8 questions to narrow down Hojo's location for that day.
> 
> Basement/Cells?



No.



soulnova said:


> First floor


No.



soulnova said:


> Second Floor/Barracks


No.



soulnova said:


> Third floor/Room where the Master came out


No. ((Note, the Master came out at the 5th floor by the way.  You would have walked by unremarkable doors for the 3rd and 4th floors on the way))



soulnova said:


> Fourth


Unclear.



soulnova said:


> Fifth


Unclear.
 
(hopefully she can also ask these)



soulnova said:


> Can Banishment work on the Master?


No.



soulnova said:


> Are they preparing for a full on assault on the tower?


Yes.
 



Nicodemus said:


> "Wherever this went, we should follow it," Drell says. She'll stay a bit behind the rest of the group since she's got a lot of nonlethal damage racked up.



((Assuming no one objects to this.))

The group follows the tracks to one of the classrooms, just as they arrive the door bursts open and a huge creature awkwardly pushes himself through the doorway.  It's vaguely humanoid and misshapen as if the limbs were fitted together from separate bodies that don't match.  Even more bizarre black bricks from the tower itself seem fused into the beings' body at various points and the skin of the creature has the same blackened coloring.

Tessera hesitates a moment her breath caught in her throat, "oh no."

As if on instinct the creature throws a hand up chanting and pointing at her, the arcane syllables of disintegrate forming gutterly on its lips.

But there's no magical effect.  In a anguished cry the creature shouts, "you!  You took my magic didn't you!"  His voice is mad with rage and out of tempo, but it's just barely recognizable as once belonging to Vincent.

Initiatives and actions please.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2015)

"They -_are_- preparing themselves for a full on attack... Hojo -could- be on the fourth or fifth floor... Maybe he's being moved about?"

"How many of us can fly?" 


Max quips in "If the range of true seeing is 120 feet. That should be enough for Uly to wreck anyone outside before they see us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2015)

Ulysesn has a sweat mark
"You know damn well I can't fly. I wouldn't mind having it cast on me, it only means they can't reach me on top of it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 9, 2015)

The moon elf shakes his head. "No," he states succinctly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group follows the tracks to one of the classrooms, just as they arrive the door bursts open and a huge creature awkwardly pushes himself through the doorway.  It's vaguely humanoid and misshapen as if the limbs were fitted together from separate bodies that don't match.  Even more bizarre black bricks from the tower itself seem fused into the beings' body at various points and the skin of the creature has the same blackened coloring.
> 
> Tessera hesitates a moment her breath caught in her throat, "oh no."
> 
> ...



The color drains from Drell's face (which by the way is back in its disguised form). "Vincent?" She asks, taking a step back despite herself. "Tessara, what _is_ this?"

*Knowledge Arcana:*
Roll(1d20)+54:
12,+54
Total:66

((Holding off on initiative/actions until we know what we're dealing with.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 9, 2015)

Rin gives a disgruntled growl, and then gets between the creature and the others, prepping any defensive feats (Bodyguard, In Harm's Way, Draconic Defender) in preparation for it attacking.

(No offensive moves though.)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The color drains from Drell's face (which by the way is back in its disguised form). "Vincent?" She asks, taking a step back despite herself. "Tessara, what _is_ this?"
> 
> *Knowledge Arcana:*
> Roll(1d20)+54:
> ...



It's clearly some sort of aberration.  It looks as if Vincent is fused with part of the tower itself, Drell has probably heard stories of teleportation gone wrong, the likely speculation is Vincent tried to brute-force through the barrier and was only partially successful.

Trying to speculate beyond that would take time (ie actions spent "thinking" from a combat perspective), time that this creature doesn't seem inclined to give them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 9, 2015)

(Assuming Drell mentions this.)



Round 1
Rin shifts up to her *Hybrid *form, and then begins to *Preach *to Vincent. (_Swift, Standard._) Keeps Total Defense, and maintains In Harm's Way/Bodyguard/Draconic Defender on the nearest ally as Drell studies.

Rounds 2 - 5
Continues to *Preach *to Fascinate Vincent, and use *Crown of Swords* as an _Immediate _Action if he hits her; if he saves, she uses her *Space Ripper Stingy Eyes* (Moonfire Beam) on him instead this round as a _Standard _action, rather than keep Total Defense active, and will continue to fire that at him while taking Move Actions away until he fails the save for it.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2015)

Duncan uses Healing Hex on Drell as they follow the tracks. (not much but hey)

Roll(2d8)+10:
1,6,+10
Total:17

As Duncan sees the mutated thing he smiles. "Now this is a challenge I can get my teeth inte"

Init: 
Roll(1d20)+16:
15,+16
Total:31


Round 1

Activates Ring of blinking

Swift - Dimension Door

Touch of idiocy
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6 XD

Atk: 
Roll(1d20)+27:
16,+27
Total:43

Dmg: 
Roll(1d6)+26:
3,+26
Total:29

Round 2

Suggestion

"Stop fightin' and chill out."

((I'll leave it at that for now.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 9)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2 1)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4 3)
-Shield (4 3)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9 6)
-Aqueous Orb (4 3)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4 2)

-Heroism (4 3)
-Haste (4 3)

4th Level - (8 7)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3 2)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 4)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6 3)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level - (5 4)
-Disintegrate (2 1)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I






> Female Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 11, *Init* +16, *HP* 164/164, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 36, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +17, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+4 (M) +23/+16 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+17 (5d6+40)
> 
> ...



*Initiative:*
Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34

"Try not to kill him!" Drell shouts, readying herself. "Tessara, use Pugwampi's Grace! Galaid, try to polymorph him! But only after Duncan weakens his mental defenses!"

((Duncan->Tessara->Galaid))

*Round 1*
Cast *Icy Prison*.

*Round 2*
*Glitterdust*.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2015)

((Sorry about the delay, meant to post this earlier.))

*Round 1:

*Drell reacts first, summoning eldritch ice to surround the huge creature, but even as it forms where the ice touches the creature it breaks apart like brittle glass rather than impeding it, some sort of magical resistance at work.  Duncan teleports in behind the creature a moment later striking with his brilliantly dark scimitar, the blade cuts into the creature, it feels odd though, as if somehow the shadowy blade were catching on something.

Annie casts greater invisibility and fades from view ((I might be missing Annie's current sheet so I'll work with what I have.)).  Kaylee scatters a handfull of bones and summones a pair of Ghouls and a single Ghast between the mages and the large creature.

Tessara casts Pugwami's grace, there doesn't seem to be any effect of the creature.  Gallaid tries his baleful polymorph however there's no apparent reaction, he swears and mutters, "it's like the bloody stone, magic doesn't work well on it."

Rin steps into a defensive positon between the mages and the ghouls and begins preaching the virtues of the Shimmering one.  The creature seems to mostly ignore it given the other threats in the area (fascinate doesn't really do anything in combat).

The creature, Vincent, growls in frustration and swings its massive hands at the ghouls.  One ghoul is crushed into powder on the floor, the second's crushed form is thrown halfway down the hallway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10 9)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2 1)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4 3)
-Shield (4 3)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Glitterdust (3)
-See Invisibility (4)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9 8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9 6)
-Aqueous Orb (4 3)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4 2)

-Heroism (4 3)
-Haste (4 3)

4th Level - (8 7)
-Black Tentacles (6)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3 2)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 3)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6 3)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2 1)

6th Level - (5 4)
-Disintegrate (2 1)
-Greater Dispel Magic (3)
-Form of the Dragon I






> Female Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 11, *Init* +16, *HP* 164/164, (98 Nonlethal Damage) *Speed* 30
> *AC* 36, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* +15, *Ref* +17, *Will* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* +11/+4 (M) +23/+16 (R)
> *Bombs * +24/+17 (5d6+20)
> 
> ...



*Initiative:*
1d20+16 → [18,16] = (34)

*Round 2*
*Greater Invisibility*

*Round 3*
Bombs.
1d20+24 → [9,24] = (33)
5d6+20→ [3,5,3,5,5,20] = (41)

1d20+17 → [20,17] = (37)
5d6+20→ [5,5,2,5,,20] = (37)

*Round 4*
Bombs.
1d20+24 → [10,24] = (24)
5d6+20→ [3,1,3,4,2,20] = (32)

1d20+17 → [4,17] = (21)
5d6+20→ [5,5,6,2,2,20] = (40)

*Round 3*
Bombs.
1d20+24 → [8,24] = (32)
5d6+20→ [3,3,6,3,4,20] = (39)

1d20+17 → [14,17] = (31)
5d6+20→ [5,2,4,6,5,20] = (46)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 13, 2015)

*Round 2*:

Drell injects an extract of greater invisibility fading from view.  Duncan attempts to command the enraged creature to stand down, but he's not phased.  From her invisible perch Annie engages in melee with the creature, a fine cut appearing along it's dense form.

Kaylee purges her awaken spell in favor of summoning 4 crocodiles to provide an additional layer of buffer between the mages and the giant creature.  Tessera summons a plague of insects that sting and bite across the giant, Vincent howls in frustration but doesn't seem terribly hurt.

Gallaid attempts to summon a pit directly beneath the creature but in incredible speed he  manages to catch his footing.  Despite his awkward perch he crushes two of the newly summoned crocodiles.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2015)

*Round 3*:  (I'll do round 4 tonight probably, work won't let me during the day I'm betting)

Drell begins his bombardment, the force bombs blasting Vincent and strong enough to knock even him somewhat off though the damage seems less than Drell would have expected.  Duncan reverts to cutting, again having no problem hitting the large, slow figure but the cutting force feels odd.

Annie backs off to attempt a barrage of missiles from her staff, the blasts unravel as they reach him however.  Kaylee burns "liveoak" to summon 5 dire boars into the becoming-very-crowded hallway.  Tessera grimices slightly and casts a nasty sounding curse at Vincent though there is no apparent effect.

Gallaid fires a ray of enfeeblement at Vincent, like with Annie the creature manages to resist the spell.  Rin fires her laser eyes, Vincent winces away shielding his eyes but doesn't seem otherwise shaken ((Note: she can only do this once/day at this level if I'm reading the right thing?)).

Vincent roars with rage and continues to try and force his way through the swarm of pests, crushing another crocodile and a dire boar with a single massive fist each, even the mighty boar crumpling like nothing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 15, 2015)

*Round 4*:

Drell chucks another pair of bombs at the enraged creature, again they rock him, though less than Drell probably expects.  Duncan cuts at the creature again for minimal damage, drawing another pair of fine cuts on the hulking form.  Annie brandishes her staff animating her swords to attack, they cut at the brute but don't manage to penetrate his stoney hide.

Kaylee summons her inner energies to power up a boneshatter but the creature resists even her efforts.  Tessara likewise seems committed to ending this and she summons up a beam of fiendish fire though it does no better than Kaylee.  Gallaid again tries a polymorph but it goes no different than the first attempt.

Vincent howls again, this time turning on Duncan, swinging both massive fists trying to bludgeon the life out of Duncan (Duncan -50, 30 of this from your "shield" 20 from HP, the second hit misses due to blinking).

*Round 5*:

Drell tosses another pair of bombs at the still fairly healthy looking creature.  In a moment of inspiration Duncan remembers his training at the hands of the monks and channels his energy of a constant orgasm through his sword attempting to reduce the defenses of the creature.  The sword cut still seems impeded but far less so than it had been.

Annie lets loose a barrage of magical missiles, the blasts contacting for the first time and brusing the creature.  Kaylee repeats her boneshatter, this time to a success, the hulking figure twists awkwardly at an impossible angle and a spray of blood is unleashed from within.  

A moment later Tessara fires another beam of fiendish fire, it strikes what once was Vincent in the chest burning a line across him, a moment later the large creature's eyes glow, consumed by inner fire and smoke pours out of the now empty sockets.  The large figure hangs still for a moment, drops to its knees, then falls still to the ground.

Tessara stands in shock a moment before before likewise dropping to her knees in shock clutching her right hand, "no!  I didn't!  Not like that!"  She babbles for a moment before falling into shock sobbing.  Galliad attempts to comfort her silently to no avail.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2015)

Duncan looks at the corpse, then looks at Kaylee. "Hey babe, can ye do anything about this?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 15, 2015)

((Fast forwarding a bit, Kaylee's still free to respond and we can address things here in flashback as needed, just want to get everyone together so we can finish up Hayao's arc.))

After the dust settles from the fight and people recovered from their shock and initial damage the group began searching for some sign of how to get the tower unsealed, hopefully without running into any other giant monsters.

They find it Harmel's office, a massive glowing ball of energy hangs in the air above the former headmaster's desk.  With a sudden lurch the intricate staff lunged into the aura, dragging Drell along with it.  Over the next few moments the staff quickly absorbed the aura, a massive amount of magical energy flowing into the staff.  Then, as suddenly as it happened, it ended.  The force that was holding Drell and the staff in place faded and the office looked no different than so many others.

A moment later a voice echoed in the room.  "Ah, finally.  Took you long enough--,"  Harmel's voice coming from the staff.  "You?  Half trained child?  Things must be far worse than I ever imagined if only hedge mages remain to replace me.  Do tell me you're at least one of the stronger street performers in the world yes?  I suppose you'll want me to drag you by the ear into the greatness required for this position.  Well, enough bumbling about, lets get to rebuilding the world from whatever cavemen inhabit it now."

Under the keen supervision of the disembodied voice of the master mage the group, under grueling critique, gather the valuables and materials within the tower.


*Spoiler*: _Loot_ 




148,643gp in miscellaneous components for enchanting and crafting (functionally treat as gold for converting to raw value, I just don't want to say there's a massive pile of gold in the tower  ).

Magic Items (Ignore any "cursed" things, can't be arsed to edit the list)



Arcane Scroll (Shield (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Owl's Wisdom (150 gp), Touch of Idiocy (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Daze Monster (150 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Blur (150 gp), 2 x Resist Energy (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Invisibility (150 gp), See Invisibility (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Animate Rope (25 gp), Bull's Strength (150 gp), Disguise Self (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Feather Fall (25 gp), Hypnotic Pattern (150 gp), Knock (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Sculpt Sound (525 gp)) (total 525 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Darkvision (150 gp), Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (375 gp)) (total 550 gp)
Boots of Elvenkind (2500 gp) (design provides clue to function)
Bottle of Air (7250 gp)
Breastplate (Medium) (+2 armor) (4350 gp)
Divine Scroll (Entropic Shield (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Divine Scroll (Mending (12 gp 5 sp), Endure Elements (25 gp)) (total 37 gp 5 sp)
Divine Scroll (Purify Food and Drink (12 gp 5 sp), Summon Nature's Ally I (25 gp), Gentle Repose (150 gp)) (total 187 gp 5 sp)
Divine Scroll (Bane (25 gp), Jump (25 gp), Chill Metal (150 gp)) (Completely different effect curse) (total 200 gp)
Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (1170 gp)
Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+4 shield) (design provides clue to function) (16170 gp)
Oil of Darkness (300 gp)
2 x Oil of Shillelagh (50 gp)
Pearl of Power (6th level) (36000 gp)
Potion of Bull's Strength (300 gp)
Potion of Cat's Grace (300 gp)
Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)
Potion of Eagle's Splendor (300 gp)
Potion of Endure Elements (50 gp)
Potion of Mage Armor (50 gp)
Potion of Owl's Wisdom (300 gp)
Potion of Remove Paralysis (300 gp)
Potion of Shield of Faith (+2) (50 gp)
Sovereign Glue (2400 gp)
Sustaining Spoon (5400 gp)
Tome of Understanding (+1) (27500 gp)
Wand of Daylight (2 of 50 charges) (180 gp)
Wand of Detect Magic (50 of 50 charges) (375 gp)
Wand of Knock (10 of 50 charges) (900 gp)
Wand of Light (26 of 50 charges) (195 gp)
Total value = 110165 gp (market, will sell for half this)





Whenever Drell gets around to examining the staff he'll find:

*Spoiler*: _Staff_ 




Int: 20, Wis: 14, Chr: 14 (Ego 27), CN
Speech (Languages: Common, Draconic, Abyssal, Celestial, Infernal, Undercommon)
Telepathic
Senses 120
Fly 30
Casts Magic Aura on self at will
Can Teleport self 1/day

100 charges, renew daily
Light, staff only, 0 charges
Detect Magic, 0 charges
Arcane Mark, 0 charges
Feather Fall, 1 charge
Emblazon Crest, tower sigel, 1 charge
Illusion of Calm, 1 charge
Detect Thoughts, 4 charges
Arcane Disruption, 4 charges
Nondetection, 9 charges
Mnemonic Enhancer, 16 charges
Contact Other Plane, 25 charges
Unconscious Agenda, 36 charges
Greater Teleport, 49 charges
Greater Spell Absorbtion,  64 charges
Spellbane, 81 charges

Extend Spell, 10 charges (Either from staff or as cast)
Empower Spell, 20 charges (Either from Staff or as cast)
Widen Spell, 30 charges (Either from staff or as cast)




Tessera and Galaid will of course insist on their shares (29103gp, 6sp, 4cp worth each if my math is right).

Searching, sorting, and identifying take the majority of the next day so while you prepare for the assault with Hayao and others you're one of the last to arrive ((Feel free to chime in with them if you want)).


----------



## Kuno (Oct 16, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the corpse, then looks at Kaylee. "Hey babe, can ye do anything about this?"



"I could bring him back..."  Kaylee places a comforting hand on Tessara's shoulder.  "Though I don't know if it would be him or what he had become..."  

She will cast Speak with the Dead.  "What happened to you?"  She will ask him first.  Then looking at the others she will wait and see if they have any questions for him.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 16, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "I could bring him back..."  Kaylee places a comforting hand on Tessara's shoulder.  "Though I don't know if it would be him or what he had become..."
> 
> She will cast Speak with the Dead.  "What happened to you?"  She will ask him first.  Then looking at the others she will wait and see if they have any questions for him.



"I don't know," Vincent's voice is clearer, closer to normal.  But also pained and somewhat through a haze of confusion.  "Made a hole in the barrier, enough to get through, but, something stopped, strange resistance, then, everything was different."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2015)

(sorry been holding off on posting, but...)
"It's about time you guys got here, was worried you all died. *Drell,*are you all ready?"
Ulysesn casts resist fire 30(hour) and asks Nissa to place Even-Odds into his Ion stone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2015)

((Stuff at Drell's tower can still be handled in flashback, not going to impact things here I don't think))

Once ready the group loads up into a bag of holding with Nissa and Tassara mounted on Yuki.  Nissa teleports them to the outskirts of the tower.

At a glance it doesn't seem different than it was the previous night.  20 or so of the zombie like minions amble about outside the tower while a couple of more alert looking figures watch from near the door.

With Yuki's speed it should be fairly easy to run past them into the tower, of course they'll likely notice and may become an issue.  Is that still the plan?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 18, 2015)

(Pick off the sentinels from range.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2015)

Spells and Extracts


*Spoiler*: _Spells/Extracts_ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level - (10)
-Mage Armor (2)
-Silent Image (3)
-Grease (2)
-Summon Monster I (2)
-Mount (2)

-Targeted Bomb Admixture (4)
-Shield (4)
-Polypurpose Panacea (2)

2nd Level - (10)
-Web (3)
-Summon Monster II (2)
-Summon Swar (2)
-See Invisibility (3)
-Invisibility

-Barkskin (9)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level - (9)
-Aqueous Orb (4)
-Dispel Magic (5)
-Summon Monster III (4)

-Heroism (4)
-Haste (4)

4th Level - (8)
-Black Tentacles (3)
-Summon Monster IV (3)
-Scrying (3)
-Communal Protection From Energy (3)

-Greater Invisibility (6)

5th Level - (8 7)
-Overland Flight
-Teleport (6)
-Cloudkill (2)
-Wall of Stone (3)
-Icy Prison (2)

6th Level - (5)
-Disintegrate (2)
-Greater Dispel Magic (4)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2015)

Ulysesn casts these spells right before the assault on the tower for an ini boost.
Anticipate Peril(+5 insight)
heightened-awareness(+4 bonus)
If possible he'd also like to rage as a free action to boost it further for round making the ini  +28

 In addition if possible Ulysesn want's *Nissa* to give himself and Makenna stoneskin. See invisiblity on himself and Makenna along with Heroism on Makenna and Ulysesn from *Drell*. He'll drink an all night so he can't suffer fatigue from his rage. He'll take a casting of shield from Drell for +4 shield AC.

*Spoiler*: _stats unadjusted_ 





> *[SIZE=+1] [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 9 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 11, *Init* +14, *HP* 173/173, *DR* Resist Fire: 11, *Speed* 60\' base
> *AC* 39, *Touch* 34, *Flat-footed* 27, *CMD* 50, *Fort* +18, *Ref* +23, *Will* +19, *CMB* +28, *Base Attack Bonus* 16,   *Action Points* 0
> *+20\' (5 hp+)Gnome\'s crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) * +39 (2d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...





*

He'll activate his boots of haste for a swift action giving him an extra attack for that round. After the first round he'll end both the haste and rage giving him 9 rounds of haste left and 6 rounds of rage.

"Makenna can you do the thing you saved me with back there? Dimension Door? I want you to teleport me right between those two guards with you so we can make this quick. Lets get them together eh?" Ulysesn winks

All listed bonuses on top of unaltered for combat:
 +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge from being between the two guards
 +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge from haste
+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks from heroism
+1 bonus on attack and damage rolls, ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
see invis
+4 dex from rage(+2 to dex related things)
 DR 10/adamantine,(max 150 absorbs)
 +4 shield AC.

Ini Roll:1d20+28
16+28 = 44
AoO #:12 
AoO Range: 105' AoO attack:1d20+39 AoO Dmg: 2d8+10 x 2
AoO made within 30' AoO attack:1d20+40 AoO Dmg:2d8+23 x 2
(add bonuses listed as needed)
Ulysesn will give a short greeting to the both of them before unleashing his attack.
"Hello."
Ulysesn makes a full attack to kill both of them gaining an extra attack and +10 dmg for a -7 to attack, if he has any attacks left after he'll use them on the enemies roaming about, same for any AoO from movement from the enemies that is triggered. just use base AoO as guideline.


attack rolls:

Spoiler:  




1d20+39
17+39 = 56

1d20+39
1+39 = 40

1d20+39
11+39 = 50

1d20+39
12+39 = 51

1d20+39
15+39 = 54

1d20+39
8+39 = 47



dmg rolls:

Spoiler:  




2d8+33
5,7+33 = 45
2d8+33
8,6+33 = 47

miss 
miss

2d8+33
6,7+33 = 46
2d8+33
1,3+33 = 37

2d8+33
4,4+33 = 41
2d8+33
4,3+33 = 40

2d8+33
7,1+33 = 41
2d8+33
8,1+33 = 42

2d8+33
6,6+33 = 45
2d8+33
7,8+33 = 48



"Lets go!"*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2015)

((I'll give a little bit more time for prep stuff for things that don't depend on the post I'm about to make.  Everything from "now" on needs to be done round by round as it might mean the difference between life and death.))

Ulysesn and Makenna are let out of the bag, Makenna places a hand on Ulysesn's shoulder and the pair vanish in a flash of fire.

There's no sign of them appearing. Though the light from Makenna's appearance out of the bag does seem to attract some notice from the guards and the creatures around the tower, their movements seem more agitated now, though there's no immediate sign of what they're doing.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, and Tassera via Sacred Watch_ 




You vanish in a flash appearing a moment later however rather than re-appearing outside the tower you arrive in a featureless 10'x10'x10' room.  There are no apparent exits or signs of where you might be or how you got there.

Before you have more than a moment to ponder a being appears in the room with you.  It's humanoid, dressed in bloody rags with shards of metal embedded through it's skin.  Skeletal wings, like if skinned from an angel protrude from its back and a paralyzing fear comes from its gaze, one that you just manage to shrug off.

Without fanfare the creature moves to attack.



((I'll use the rolls from before if you don't want to change tactics))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, and Tassera via Sacred Watch:_ 



"Lets not hold back, this thing is strong! Can you teleport us next to it?"Ulysesn will wait until Makenna does so before full attacking with the same rolls as before(-1 to all attacks due to no between). If she can't he'll full attack normally


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, (Tassara watching)_ 




*Round 1*:

((You're in a 10'x10' room, you're already within reach))

Makenna instinctively begins her dance, wisps of flame emerging all around her quickly joining the dance.  In a flare of light she transforms to her six-armed, fiery haired form.  The devil seems momentarily confused by this but doesn't let it stop him.  Ulysesn unloads into the creature, bolts of force tearing into it however the skin reknits as fast as it is injured, he's not even sure it notices it was hit.

The creature lunges at Makenna, biting with a maw filled with pointed teeth, clawing with metal nails and even lashing out with bone wings dripping with blood.  Makenna's dance flows with the attacks, as if leading the creature in some planned routine.   The light that glows from her seems to pulse each time the creature attacks as if it too were trying to repel the unnatural creature.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 20, 2015)

(Yuki will appreciate Stoneskin and Mighty Wallop from Nissa)

Before diving into the fray, Yuki adjusts the saddle with Tassara on it, having felt her shift uncomfortably, "Since he hasn't shot yet, whatever's going on with them, we can't worry about it right now.  They already know we're here, and every minute the others are in that bag, is a minute of air gone.  We're just going to have to do it anyway." He charges in then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, (Tassara watching)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Attacks aren't doing anything?"
Ulysesn takes a 5 foot step back then casts in the room


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2015)

((Fuck, i cant post right now. Im at work, fuck. If they kill makenna again the pkace is doomed. Fuck. Tassara might have telepathic link with uly. Lets rush them. ))

Tassara whispers a very seroius. "Fuck"

She tells hayao and yuki what seems to be happening with uly as they charge in.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 20, 2015)

((I won't be able to post from work today, too busy.  And I might not be able to post from home tonight, so not a critical hurry but I would appreciate it if people get actions in when that can, in a general sense at least.))

((And Makenna die?  What are the chances of that?  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2015)

*Round 2*:

Yuki charges toward the tower at full speed, leaping over the pack of zombie-like people to slam into one of the more intelligent sentries.  The figure is crushed into pulp by the impact dropping to the ground.

Nissa and Fluffykins leap from the monk's shoulder to charge the other man.  The cat digs in fiercely grabbing the man's neck with a bite and lining Nissa up to stab him with her diminutive lance straight through the eye dropping him to the ground.

A ripple of confusion passes through the roaming creatures then they start to roar, howling atonally they start lumbering toward the group with an unintelligent but unmistakable hate in their eyes.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (Viewing)_ 




*Round 2*:

Makenna turns her dance to the aggressive white-hot lashes held in each hand.  She lashes again and again each hit drawing a fine burning line across the figure.  At first it seems to brush them off but the sheer number of hits begins to drive the creature back.  The creature doesn't seem otherwise phased by the onslaught but unlike before the wounds persist, each trickling tiny amounts of black blood.

Ulysesn summons the stones themselves shaking up the room however it's not enough to throw anyone from their feet.

The creature glares at Makenna whom dared to hurt her and points, there's a slight shimer and she stutters a moment in her dance as if phased but quickly recovers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> [
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (Viewing)_
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _For round 3_ 




"You can do it!"
Ulysesn will cast Even-Odds on Makenna
Concentration check for stones
1d20+4
14+4 = 18
Ulsyesn will also look around the room for some sign of an entrance, a sign that someone teleported in from that direction when making it, etc
Perception:1d20+28
13+30 = 43


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2015)

Tassara casts Wall of Stone between them and creatures. ((Im assuming Im not blocking our path to the entrance))


((BTW, here would be her buff spells. ))

Tassara 
Bless +1 - all
Entropic Shield 20% miss - Tassara
Resist Energy x2 Hayao (Fire/Cold)
Effortless Armor - Tassara
Angelic Aspect - Tassara
True Seeing - Tassara
Long Strider - Tassara
Cat's Grace - Hayao
Bull's Strenght - Hayao
Bears Endurance - Tassara
Owl Wisdom - Tassara
Telepathic Link: Hayao, Max, Ulysesn, Yuki
Stoneskin x2 Tassara/Hayao
Detect Magic


Max 
Barkskin -MAx
Stoneskin -Max
Mage Armor -Max
Shield -Max
Barksin -Max
Resist Energy (shock) - Max
summon charlie*
Detect Magic
Invisibility x3 Hayao/Tassara/Max

====================================

Sister Tassara &quot;Light Caller&quot; of the Silver Mist
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, Level 11, Init +4, HP 281/259, Speed 20
AC 32, Touch 18, Flat-footed 32, CMD 33, Fort +16, Ref +5, Will +22, CMB +15, Base Attack Bonus 12 
Witchlight Reservoir (+2d6 shock) +1 Halberd (good) +15/+10 (1d10+3+8, x3)
Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate +4, Darkwood Buckler (+13 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
Abilities Str 17, Dex 10, Con 25, Int 11, Wis 36, Cha 28


 [C H A R L I E]
HP 93
AC 36 (Barksin+Shield+ Mage Armor+Cats Grace) = +2 Dex, +12 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded +1
; Saves Fort (+10), Ref (+8/+10 catsgrace), Will (+11); Attack Bite +13 (1d8+1d6+5), Slam +13(2d6+1d6+5), 2 claws +13 (1d6+1d6+5); 
Ability Scores Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion. Devotion, Multiattack
Resist 10 fire + DR 10/adamantine (stoneskin) + Resist 10 shock
Summon Monster V 7/day (standard action)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 21, 2015)

*Round 3*:

Tassara crafts an arc of stone to create a "bubble" between the party around the entrance and the horde outside.  The group can hear them clawing at the stone but it sounds pretty ineffectual.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (viewing)_ 




Makenna continues her dance drawing more lines of black blood across the creature.  Any normal mortal would have dropped by now though this vile form doesn't seem to react to the wounds at all.  Ulysesn triggers the power stored in his ioun stone and Makenna's movements get a little faster and more precise.

The creature tries again, pointing at Makenna but there's seemingly no effect.  A moment later there's a brief sound of chanting from outside the stone chamber and then an unholy loud sound fills the room drawing a vibrating wall of sound across Makenna and the creature (Makenna -17).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2015)

As soon as he can, he aligns his shoulder with the door, and slams it, putting all the strength he can muster into it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Round 3*:
> 
> Tassara crafts an arc of stone to create a "bubble" between the party around the entrance and the horde outside.  The group can hear them clawing at the stone but it sounds pretty ineffectual.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _round 4_ 



Ulysesn takes a total defense position +6 AC
"Makenna see if you can teleport us in that direction!"
Ulysesn points out the direction the chanting was coming from behind her.
Ulysesn also gives his best guess of the distance to teleport based on due to being able to hear the sound at all through a wall. It can't be that far away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2015)

*Round 4*:

Yuki slams her shoulder into the door shattering it open revealing the entry room Hayao and crew found before.  This time it's populated by two large figures, the slightly larger, red skinned figure laughs a deep, full laugh and speaks, "oh, now that's an entrance.  I think I like this one."


*Spoiler*: _Images!_ 










The slightly smaller (but still quite large) black skinned devil grins silently and cracks its knuckles.  The red one ignores him, "I think I'll make a chalice out of his skull. Horns really add something, you know?"



*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (viewing)_ 




*Round 4*:

Makenna nods and concentrates, nothing happens.  "Something's blocking it, kind of like before I guess, but different?"  The gaunt creature hesitates and pulls back, deeper into the wall of sound, waving a hand across the room.  Dark energy racks across both Ulysesn and Makenna (Both -20 from negative energy if you have any resistances to that).

A moment later the chanting starts up again, Ulysesn can pinpoint it to be about 30 feet or so beyond the wall where the sound is.  Ice grows up from the floor about Makenna, she dodges against it and manages to avoid the bulk of it but it still entangles her slowing her movements.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (viewing)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Makenna don't move, the wall triggers with movement!
You! Creature! You're stuck in here too aren't you?! Why else would something as powerful as you subject yourself to someplace so small and ungrand! The only way out is through that wall! So if you aren't in employment you should help us break through the wall instead of being a damn plaything for wizards so we can get back at them!"
Ulysesn pulls out a wand of heal minor wounds as a non provoke-able move action and starts healing Makenna.
1d8+1
2+1 = 3hp ()



*Tassara*, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, hurry up! The creature was doable but the wizards casting spells on us while fighting this thing is impossible. You know what happens if Makenna dies here right!?
edit: I'll also turn off Ulysesn's rage and boots of speed now


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2015)

"Kekekeke, nice to see you too boys.  I think when I kick your ass, I'll take your wings.  You'll hear, 'do you remember big red, the one with the huuuuge wings?  Yeah.  He might as well be a chick now.'  Hey, at least I'm leaving you intact, or maybe I should take that from ya too."He grins widely, flipping the bag of holding inside out that held the rest of the party.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+10
Total:30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2015)

((People in the bag will act on the next round.  Tassara can act now (and Kuno IM'd me to say she wanted to be animal-form with Yuki as well so I'll do her action).  Feel free to post your actions at your leisure though.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2015)

"I know!" Tassara burst out both mentally and outloud. There is a definitive urgency on her voice. Tassara will cast  Spiritual Ally. It will help attack abd flank with yuki.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 22, 2015)

*Round 5:*

Nissa eeps at the sight of the large demons and casts ablative sphere, surrounding herself in a globe of crystalline webbing while Yuki upends the bag dumping the rest of the party out in a heap on the floor.  While they move to stand the black skinned devil lifts both massive hands into the air and a swirling vortex of fire appears in it.

He thrusts the fire at the party and waves of fire start to rain down.  Nissa screams and summons an invisible barrier (emergency force sphere) protecting the group in an incredibly cramped dome.  The waves of fire make the entire bubble glow however when they subsist the sphere still stands.

Kaylee summons a trio of Hound archons, dog-headed angels that do not hesitate to attack the red-skinned devil.  The creature ignores their attacks with a seeming contempt, instead examining the shield about the group.  He holds up a hand allowing a ball of fire to form within and slams it into the ground midway to the pinned group, again the blast of fire washes over the shield.  When their vision clears the archons have vanished, seemingly consumed in the blast.

Tassara calls upon the Coddler to aid them in this time of need and he sends her an ally of pure force to strike at the black skinned devil, the being appears in a flash and twirls its spiritual halberd as if inspired, striking the black skinned creature with two whirling cuts across the back (I want your dice rolls, 4 consecutive 20's ).

Nissa peeps up, "if I drop the shield I have to drop it for everyone, are we ready?"


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (viewing)_ 





The creature seems to scoff at Ulysesn, "I act according with the agreement, no more no less."  Makenna continues her dance, whirling lashes striking out at the creature and flaying more skin from it's skeletal form.  With one hit it balks, almost confused.  Eyes bulging it melts into a puddle of nothingness.

There's a quick expletive from the figure that was chanting earlier followed by another spell.  Noxious green gas fills the room with the pair (Makenna, Ulysesn -1 Con).  A second voice chants from near the first though there's no apparent sign of what his spell might have been.  The sound of a number of other feet shuffling can be heard as well from the same general direction.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2015)

"Yes!" Tassara nods preparing to cast again. This time she will wait to see if Duncan manages to get rid of their spell resistance and then use dismissal. Otherwise she will heal up as needed keeping the party alive.
"Uly and Makkena killed their thing" she suddenly says with a smile "they are not out of danger yet" she warns. 

((Cant roll right now, i have to wait until i get home))

Max would like to know what the hell are those things and tells the others whatever helps. She should be still invisible (same as Tassara, as summoning doesn't make you loose your invisibility).  She will summon monster V Celestial Ankylosaurus (standard action) to charge at them.
K. Planes +17


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 22, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max would like to know what the hell are those things and tells the others whatever helps
> 
> K. Planes +17



Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+17:
5,+17
Total:22

Max doesn't recognize either of them.  She can tell they're from the Nine Hells (Baator, whatever) though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Round 5:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ulysesn casts dispel fog, it lasts 6 mins preventing any fog spells.
1d20+6
17+6 = 23
(this should work unless the spell caster is like 13th level epic )
"You guys over there are starting to piss me off! Makenna, see if you can attack through that wall behind you. I suspect an illusion."
Ulysesns starts checking the entire room top to bottom as well using it's small size to his advantage, he'll of course exit if given the chance.(and if he can he's certainly going to use his belt of battle on some wizards sounds it's like round 5.5 if so)
Acrobatics:1d20+20
18+20 = 38



Tassara it's dead, but we have several spell casters outside the room, I'm not sure what they are doing or exactly where they are.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2015)

-Uly, they should be able to have a straight unobstructed line of sight of you to cast it. We are trying to advance and find you. Two devils are on the way-


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 22, 2015)

*Round 6*



> HP:166/166
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +23 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...



"Drop it," Hayao tells Nissa with a glance her way as he begins to move, closing in on the bigger devil in his cloaked form, before sliding to a stop, spinning with a flourish as he begins to execute his mixed stance, and giving a sharp "MOVE!" as he bursts from invisibility to catch the demon flat-footed, blade laced with hoarfrost as he expends a use of *Elemental Fist.*











_Swift Action:_


> Denying Strike
> 
> At 8th level, the order of the tajiya samurai training has taught her how to disrupt the special abilities of supernatural creatures. As a swift action following a successful attack roll, she can disable the use of one supernatural or spell-like ability that a creature possesses. The target of the strike can negate this effect with a successful Will save where the DC of the save is equal to 10 + 1/2 the samurai level + the modifier that determined if the attack was successful (Strength or Dexterity). If the creature succeeds on the Will save, the samurai cannot use this ability against that creature for 24 hours. If the samurai knows of a specific ability, he may designate that ability as the one disabled. Otherwise, the GM chooses an ability randomly. The affected ability is disabled for one hour. Creatures without supernatural or spell-like abilities are obviously not affected by this ability. The order of the tajiya samurai may use this ability once a day for every three class levels she possesses.



Rin remains on standby in *Hybrid* form to heal and defend per usual. Also, if they're Evil Outsiders, the attack rolls and damage are all up by 2, and it does an extra 2d6 damage per hit.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2015)

((You know, Tass will do a holy smite will dc26 instead of dismissal if duncan drops their spell resistance))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 23, 2015)

*Round 6*:

Nodding Nissa allows the force field to drop.  Duncan crosses his eyes and gives both devils the stink eye while charging at the *dice clatter* red devil to slice it, channeling one of his constant orgasm spells into the effect.  He tries to keep the spell but fails, though nothing goes unusual this time.

Hayao charges forward at the *dice clatter* black devil, his holy katana flashing blue as it carves deeply into the creature.  Nissa raises her lance and sends a barrage of balls of force at the red devil, knocking it violently backward to the back of the tower.

Yuki charges at the *dice clatter* black devil, however the creature manages to turn at the last moment deflecting the brunt of her attack of an armored hide.  Drell throws a pair of force bombs at the black devil as well, one catching the large creature in the head, it teeters backward from the force of the blast but amazingly keeps its footing.

Annie takes cover at one side of the doorway and readies a counterspell.  Rin takes cover at the other side and waits for a chance to heal.

The black-skinned devil unleashes a barrage of attacks against Hayao, claws, a bite, goring with horns and even battering with its wings.  Amazingly the samurai reads the movements and manages to stay a step ahead of the fell beast.

Kaylee tries another summon, this time summoning a Bralani Azata who also doesn't hesitate to engage the devils, however again they fend off the attacks with little effort.  Max adds to the fun summoning a Celestial dinosaur however it has no more luck than the first.

The red-skinned devil raises a hand and four large balls of fire begin orbiting his outstretched palm, with a flick of his arm they shoot out at Duncan, Hayao, Nissa and Tassara.  Annie attempts dispelling it as it is cast however she lacks the power to suppress it.  The balls then explode in a massive burst of fire filling the room.  (Duncan -18 (shield down), Hayao -34, Nissa evades, Yuki evades, Drell -44, Annie evades, Rin evades, Kaylee -83, Bralani -34, Max -78, Dino -88 (dead), Tassara -78, Lantana evades)  ((I think all those are adjusted for fire resistance and evasion, if I missed something let me know.  Base 88 damage, 44 on a successful save))

Tassara summons a smiting of holy damage at the weakened, red devil while her ally attacks, this time the spiritual creature fails to connect with its attacks.  Lantana moves forward to engage the *dice clatter* red devil and strikes at it with a sweeping cut of her fan however it failes to penetrate the creature's thick skin.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (watching)_ 




Nodding Makenna charges blindly in the direction of the noise, through the wall of sound (Makenna -18), when she hits the stone wall she hesitates slightly but keeps moving, vanishing through it as if it weren't there.  Her vanishing is accompanied by a number of shouts and voices of apparently humans somewhere else.

Ulysesn quickly dispels the fog that leaves him in a room apparently by himself.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 23, 2015)

Round 7

Duncan will continue his assault on the red demon.

Swift - Deadly focus (+1atk and dmg on red demon)
Move - Cackle (to keep AC penalty up)
Expend focus - Deep impact to turn melee strike to effect touch AC

Martial power - Touch of idiocy
Atk
Roll(1d20)+22:
13,+22
Total:35

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+28:
5,+28
Total:33

Touch of idiocy:
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6 (Penalty to Int, Cha and Wis)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 23, 2015)

Yuki glances at the others, then to the demons and closes her eyes.

*-Cinder, get your ass out here, we need you this time.  Remember, don't harm our allies.  You will know who our enemies are by sight.-*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2015)

(( holy shit that hurt))

Tassara cries in pain while Max gives out a loud "SONOFA-!!

Tassara will now focus on healing. "Rin!" She calls her for back up while she prepares to channel. 
6d10+50%

Max will cast an evolution spell and become immune to fire.  "Shit shit"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Round 6*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (watching)_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ulysesn moves out after her taking dmg from the wall of sound
"Remember we can't teleport"
Ulysesn uses his standard action to attack the wizard and also check if they are attackable in the hallway. To see if anything is going to obstruct his attacks on them.

*All listed bonuses on top of unaltered for combat:*
+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks from heroism
+1 bonus on attack and damage rolls, ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
see invis
(resist fire 30)
DR 10/adamantine,(max 150 absorbs)
+4 shield AC.

AoO #:12
AoO Range: 105' AoO attack:1d20+39 AoO Dmg: 2d8+10 x 2
AoO made within 30' AoO attack:1d20+40 AoO Dmg:2d8+23 x 2
(add bonuses listed as needed)
attack:
1d20+41
4+41 = 45
dmg:
2d8+10
1,5+10 = 16

2d8+10
6,8+10 = 24
*
If nothing stops the attack he'll go full force as payback.*
"Now you know how it feels to be trapped!"
Ulysesn uses his belt of battle as a swift action to not give them any time to cast spells as that is what has been hurting them the most.
He rages (+2 dex all), gains an extra attack(-2), power attacks for(-5) +10 dmg then full attacks them.

attacks:
1d20+36
11+36 = 47

1d20+36
15+36 = 51


1d20+31
1+31 = 32

1d20+26
5+26 = 31 + 1d6+0
6+0 = 6(rage ability) = 37 (last of rage)


1d20+21
18+21 = 39(crit!)
crit confirm:
1d20+21
13+21 = 34



dmg:
2d8+20
5,2+20 = 27
2d8+20
1,6+20 = 27

2d8+20
4,6+20 = 30
2d8+20
7,8+20 = 35

miss
miss

2d8+20
4,7+20 = 31
2d8+20
1,2+20 = 23

*2d8+20
4,4+20 = 28
2d8+20
5,5+20 = 30*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 23, 2015)

HP: 132/166

*Round 7:*

Rin comes back out from cover, her ears alert, and begins to pray to the Shimmering One, moving to the approximate center of their group. "I'm here!"



Hayao switches tactics, moving towards the red devil and pressing his assault viciously as he calls out a *Challenge*.


 (Forgot Samurai Weapon Expertise for +2)

 (Double if crit confirms)

NOTE: Also forgot to add the extra +2d6 and +2 on Attack and Damage if these guys are Evil Outsiders, but I'm going to assume they're kosher from here on out.



> Pox on the Blight
> 
> A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When challenging an aberration, outsider or undead, the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of DR equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the regeneration ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 25, 2015)

((Sorry about the delay, weekend, busy, same old same old.))

*Round 7*:

Duncan focuses on his attacks, assaulting the red demon both physically and magically.  ((FYI Duncan your attacks with your brilliant energy scimitar are already touch attacks, there's no need to expend focus)).  Hayao follows up yelling out his challenge and striking at the devil's flank.  Two quick strikes to the abdomen drive the creature low and give him the chance to slice neatly through the creature's throat.  Amazingly the devil weather's the attack, laughing a blood gurgling laugh.  Nissa chants a quick spell and her hair suddenly grows impossibly long, it grapples at the black-skinned devil though the creature manages tear it away.

Yuki goes silent for a moment then his movements shift, subtly changing.  He growls and strikes out in a wild flurry of hits, at first he claws wildly tearing with hands ill-suited to such abuse but he quickly shifts tactic striking with hooves and fists.  The black skinned devil falls under the assault though its regeneration works to heal the damage dealt.  ((Yuki is a NPC so long as Cinder is in charge.))

Drell focuses on the remaining devil, throwing another pair of bombs at the creature.  Annie readies a second counterspell hoping for more luck this time than the last as Rin moves forward to heal (everyone +14).  Kaylee casts a cure critical wounds on herself (Kaylee +30) as the Azata manages to land a strike on the red skinned devil.

Max evolves to become immune to fire just before the devil acts, with a look of disgust at the fallen black-skinned devil the red-skinned devil summons a ball of fire in each hand and slams them into the ground causing a pair of explosions of fire almost on top of each other.  (Duncan -33, Hayao -32, Drell -23, Rin -23, Kaylee -38, Azata dies, Tassara -45 (others evade/Max Immune)).  The creature then fades out of existence with a scowl still on its face.

Tassara swears and heals (everyone +59) while the spiritual ally finishes off the healing black-skinned devil.

((After healing everyone is at full health except Kaylee 112/124, Max 88/93, and Tassara 229/259, Kaylee is healing "normally"))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Makenna, Tassara (Viewing)_ 




Ulysesn charges through the walls of sound and illusion (-20) to find a wide hallway mostly filled with bodies and fighting figures.  Makenna squares off against a pair of demonic figures with a pair of robed wizards behind them.  A fired bolt of force catches one of the wizards square in the chest.  Triggering his belt of battle he unloads, killing both of the wizards.  The remaining two demonic creatures charge at Makenna she reacts lashing at each with her white-hot whips cutting them apart.

They find themselves in the dungeons Hayao was in before, there are a few random figures in the cages still, they don't any more lucid or reactive than they were for him.

((You're free to join the others, it'll be about 2 more rounds to reach them if combat continues for some reason))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Lets go up Makenna, surely they are up there, sounded like they might need help"
60' Run (?4). Ulysesn will keep pace with Makenna's speed.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2015)

((Tassara max HP should be 280 or so))

Max winces in instinct just as she finish casting her spell and managed to bypass the fire of the demon. 

*"Well, that was close..."* Charlie says with a chuckle. Max suddenly realizing is the first time Charlie has spoken since... their deal. *"Hey, there sunshine"* he waves to Cinder/Yuki with a slight smirk on his draconic face. *"These guys sure know how to have fun, don't they?"* . Anyone who listens closely will notice Charlie has more of a personality now when he speaks through Max....


Tassara sighs after seeing with her eye mind. "Uly seems to be downstairs in the dungeon, she managed to get out alive. We should wait for them a little. Keep an eye on the stairs." Tassara points at that way as she approaches the entrance of the dungeon. 

Charlie keeps an eye on the stairs. If he sees anyone (not-hojo) coming down he will cast lightning ball on them.


@ULY
-Uly come here, I'll heal you both and Makenna we will move forward afterwards-

 + 50% = 78

((Tassara/Kaylee/Max should be on full HP now. ))



"Kaylee, lets go up"  She suggest as soon as they are healed. she will head up and transform into an Earth Elemental to go through the floor of the next level and take a peek of whats in there to tell the others.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 26, 2015)

Hayao takes a deep breath, flicking his blade clean of gore as he stops his wardance, and then expends a use of *Resolve *to shake off the fatigue. He glances over his shoulder towards Charlie. "It's good to see you again," he says simply, and then motions Rin closer, who trots forward after helping Tassara with healing Ulysesn and Makenna (uses of Cure Light Wounds as needed, 1d8+2d6+5 per casting). After she's done and moves forward, Hayao looks her over silently for wounds, and then nods, turning to look back towards the top of the stairs, waiting. "I'll make you faster when you start," Rin says then, standing behind him, to which he turns to her. His gaze lingers a moment, and then he nods, looking forward. "Right."

-I'll be speeding up when you both give the go ahead- he tells Tassara mentally.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2015)

"That...was close." Duncan says agreeing with Charlie. He looks at Cinder, "What the fuck are you supposed to be?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2015)

((Ulysesn will effectively have159 hp from here on due to the con dmg from cloudkill))
Once Ulysesn meets up with the party He'll take out a scroll of keen edge to expand his crit range to 15-20 for 50 bolts. 
He'll also take out some non-lethal bolts to have them at the ready after the turn Tassara heals.
"If Makenna wasn't there I'm sure I would have died, wouldn't have time to figure out that wall was an illusion in battle.We underestimated our opponents and didn't prepare enough. Though in it's own way it's good we fell into that trap."
Ulysesn looks at the scorch marks everywhere and asks Drell to cast Protection from Energy, Communal(fire)


> Spell absorbs 12 points per caster level of energy damage (to a maximum of 120 points at 10th level), it is discharged.


 He'll ask Nissa to cast haste on everyone. 
(Same turn Tassara is healing everyone.)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2015)

((These two rounds should be enough for everyone to prepare any other buffs))

*"Hayao"* Charlie gives a slight nod to the elf. 

Tassara will fly up to the cieling and transform into an earth elemental to check on the next floor through the stone.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 27, 2015)

((Nissa will provide buffs as requested))

Cinder/Yuki growls slightly as the red devil vanishes then once it's clear it isn't immediately returning he shifts forms to something closely resembling an Efreeti (technically Yuki's item can't make him an Efreeti and I can't be bothered to figure out the closest form it can do)).  He cracks his back and looks around before speaking, voice deeper and somewhat crackling, "sniveling coward, devils all."  He looks at his now-healed hands a moment, "such weak things, mortals.  No natural weapons, no innate magic, its a wonder how you live at all.  If you can call such brief existences life."

He ignores the others and turns to leave the tower when Makenna and Ulysesn arrive.  He stops, regarding Makenna a moment before addressing her directly, "what the fuck are you supposed to be?  You stink of this plane but look like," he pauses hesitating.

Makenna does a double take and does the math of who's who, "Yuki?"  She sounds a touch confused looking to the others for conformation.

Poking her head through the ceiling she can see the barracks-like room they saw before, it's currently unoccupied.

((I forgot to mention before, Yuki is aware of what's going on, she's just unable to act at the moment.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 27, 2015)

_-Woow you *are* an asshole.-_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> He ignores the others and turns to leave the tower when Makenna and Ulysesn arrive.  He stops, regarding Makenna a moment before addressing her directly, "what the fuck are you supposed to be?  You stink of this plane but look like," he pauses hesitating.
> 
> Makenna does a double take and does the math of who's who, "Yuki?"  She sounds a touch confused looking to the others for conformation.
> 
> ((I forgot to mention before, Yuki is aware of what's going on, she's just unable to act at the moment.))



Ulysesn brings out non-lethal bolts while speaking getting them ready for battle.
"Well outsider, what does she look like? I want to know what you think. After all you are a guest right. It'd be rude of you not to." There is an inviting tone to Ulysesn's voice as if it's one saying stay and talk.
Diplomacy(Influence Attitude):1d20+24
13+24 = 37


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 27, 2015)

Cinder/Yuki pauses seeming to contemplate Makenna and Ulysesn a moment before replying, "oh, you don't know do you?"  His face twists into a predatory grin, "Makenna, isn't it?"  She floats backward hesitantly at his words, suddenly uncomfortable.

"How many questions you must have, and I might be able to answer them all," he chuckles darkly.  "Oh but you were in a hurry weren't you?  Some talk of a pet boy in the tower yes?  Don't let me keep you, though I don't think I will hang around long myself, mages towers tend to have uncomfortable surprises in them."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 27, 2015)

Hayao doesn't look back as he stays in contact with Tassara's messages, presumably hearing of the clear barracks. "You don't have to drag your feet then. No one is going to beg you to help us. If you're not up to it, then fine. Go. We'll find Yuki when you lose your grip on her, and take care not to harm her before that time," he says softly, though with force behind each word, and then begins up towards the next level.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2015)

((Tassara has true seeing activate))
Tassara looks concerned for a second. "We must push forward... it seems empty enough"

((Im getting the vibe he wants to leave? Otherwise ignore.))

"Cinder, Yuki required you to assist us. We must push forward... unless you think you cant deal with whats ahead. As i understood Yuki, she said you were strong enough... ok" Plz roll Diplomacy +29 "we will look for her later then."

She will try to contact yuki mentally. -do you think you willbe ok? Keep me posted of your whereabouts- 


Tassara follows Hayao... Charlie can be heard snorting, most likely behind Tassara.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Cinder/Yuki pauses seeming to contemplate Makenna and Ulysesn a moment before replying, "oh, you don't know do you?"  His face twists into a predatory grin, "Makenna, isn't it?"  She floats backward hesitantly at his words, suddenly uncomfortable.
> 
> "How many questions you must have, and I might be able to answer them all," he chuckles darkly.  "Oh but you were in a hurry weren't you?  Some talk of a pet boy in the tower yes?  Don't let me keep you, though I don't think I will hang around long myself, mages towers tend to have uncomfortable surprises in them."


"Best to not listen to him we'll find those answers ourselves soon Makenna."

Ulysesn frowns it's obvious this thing is some sort of evil.
"You'd also find that 'mortals' also have quite a few surprises. Are you sure you don't want to stick around to see? They'll be* treasure *at the least, the less of uncomfortable surprises. Yuki has been rather key to our success with her abilities in our adventures after all, she always gets an equal cut. Sure you don't want that at the least?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2015)

Charlie can be heard dissaproving of Uly's offering "What? No, no, just let him leave. We really dont need to split treasure any further. I'll have to share with Max after all. C'mon..." he sounds farther away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2015)

"Oh no, we might not have to deal with Yuki for once?" Drell asks, rolling her eyes. "I can hardly contain my sorrow at the thought of completing a mission without some kind of ridiculous, impulse-driven detour."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2015)

"Ack what ye talkin about. Detours are great! They're like sidequests in those board games. If ye don't do them then ye don't level up fast enough and ye might miss out on some great loot."

"...."

"Ever get that feelin we're just characters in a book or somethin?"

"Fuck it! Let's go, before I start trippin again" 

Duncan proceeds up the stairs in stealth (just in case)

Stealth
Roll(1d20)+33:
3,+33
Total:36


Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 27, 2015)

_-Alright big guy, let me back before someone decides to shoot us, I don't doubt you can defend us, but I don't want anyone injured.  I'll let you have your fun when we don't have a lot going on-_

Will-
Roll(1d20)+23:
18,+23
Total:41


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 28, 2015)

((Trying to reply to a bunch of little things, if I miss anything please let me know I'll go back.))

((Tassara sees an empty room on the 2nd floor even with truesight))

Cinder/Yuki snorts condescendingly as he considers Tassara, "our agreement was only that if our shared body was threatened I would lend my power to its defense.  I have done so, at Yuki's request I might add.  Beyond that I am under no obligations," there's the slightest hint of a threat in his voice but he brushes it aside diplomatically.  "In the spirit of our defense it seems to me the best option would be to escape this place.  Any mage that commands a pit fiend to act as a door guard is not a threat I see the need to stumble across.  It seems far more pragmatic to establish a stronghold somewhere until I can gather resources to ensure this body will survive a trip back to my home."

He turns to leave again only to pause as he comes under Yuki's assault.  He fights back with considerable effort, _This was not our agreement._  After a few moments she rests control back, there's a brief sensation of fuming in the back of her mind but Cinder is quiet though Yuki might doubt this is the end of things.

((Can I get a marching order for going up the stairs?  The stairs are rather small for combat so it'll have to be single file.  They're also curved around the tower, we'll say 20' (4 squares) of visibility.  Though I'm not sure that will come up now that all the forces waiting in the dungeon are dead.))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2015)

Duncan should go first. High stealth and dimensional swap (swap places with an ally) make for a decent strategy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Trying to reply to a bunch of little things, if I miss anything please let me know I'll go back.))
> 
> ((Tassara sees an empty room on the 2nd floor even with truesight))
> 
> ...


A sigh of relief comes from Ulsyesn
"I was wondering if you could Yuki, after all he wouldn't be leaving now if he ever intended good will, so I tried to delay him somewhat(well that and put several bolts in him). Oh and thanks for the information Cinder, now we don't have to deal with another Blackrose~ So think you can go on Yuki?"
((Ulysesn will be right before Makenna and near the end of the group since they were lagging behind the others, everyone please make note of haste on everyone's movements))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2015)

"Uh, he wants to take you home?" Charlie asks interested. "We might want to go over the fine letters of your agreement whe this is over"

Hayao and the others can feel a worried mmhh from Tassara's mental link at the mention of the pit fiend and the wizard.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2015)

Tassara will try to stay in the middle of the party along with Charlie right behind her.

((Im guessing duncan, yuki and Hayao will be in the front?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 28, 2015)

"I was going to let him have a bit of fun...but he was going a little too far.  Talking like that to me is fine, but not to you guys.  I'm fine for now, though he isn't very happy." Yuki stretches, turning into his adlet form, snake!Kaylee still around his neck.  "I can ignore him though, its easy to do.  He's an asshole, but he was being polite to you guys compared to just us...Kinda like Drell"


(Yuki will be somewhere in the front, still keeping his defensive stance in front of Lantana.)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2015)

((Soo... it would be like: Duncan, hayao, yuki/nissa, lantana, tassara, max, rin?, kaylee, drell, annie, uly, makenna?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

soulnova said:


> ((Soo... it would be like: Duncan, hayao, yuki/nissa, lantana, tassara, max, rin?, kaylee, drell, annie, uly, makenna?))


Ulysesn talks to the group
"So I don't know if teleportation like things will work here, you could just be taken to that box  in the dungeon like us if you do. Think it's a concern* Drell?*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 28, 2015)

Hayao takes up a spot directly in the front, eyes sharp as he keeps his hand resting on the hilt of his blade, Rin towards the middle of the column. -Relax. We're all here, and forging ahead.- he tells Tassara mentally.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2015)

(( so... hayao first followed by duncan? The rest seems good enough. What would be required for someone to mske a deal with these creatures?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2015)

((Being interested in making a deal?    It's possible that some sort of discussion might be had, if the group's interested in talking at least some of the towers occupants would be as well.  What sort of deals they'd want probably vary.))

((Will post more substantially tomorrow, but the 2nd floor's empty, door on the third floor is closed.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2015)

((No, i mean, to know who are we going to fight now. We have had enough deals))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2015)

((Sorry about the delay, this continues to be "one of those weeks" for me  ))

The group heads up the stairs bypassing the empty room on the 2nd floor and uneventfully arriving at the door to the third floor.  Listening at the door they can hear quiet movements of a number of figures within but it's impossible to make out exact numbers or what they might be.  They're either very passive or making an effort to remain quiet.

There's not really a way to open the door without being noticed assuming they're paying attention within.  What's the party's strategy?  Bust through?  Saunter in?  Bypass the door entirely and hope nothing inside causes grief later?

((The stairs continue up to the 4th and 5th floors though you can't tell what the status is with those from here.))



soulnova said:


> ((No, i mean, to know who are we going to fight now. We have had enough deals))



Scouting?  Divination?  I don't think there's really a way to tell for sure until you see them really.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 30, 2015)

"So should we knock the door politely and ask to come in?"
whispers Ulysesn


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2015)

"Lemme do a little bit of eye spy first..."

Duncan casts Hag's/arcane eye and has it go through the keyhole/crack/under the door

Perception
Roll(1d20)+21:
4,+21
Total:25

((can I cast spells like evil eye through this? And would I be able to use dimensional swap with the eye?))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2015)

If Duncan's eye is still too visible or cant pass the door then Tassara will look into the room from a corner away from the door as an Earth elemental. 

"If these are other nonviolent students i suggest we let them be. We have other pressing matters... at least for now" Tassara suggests.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 31, 2015)

((Halloween, visiting relatives, fun fun.))

Duncan's eye reveals a single, largish room beyond the door.  It's dominated by a number of tables and looks to be some sort of magical workshop or classroom.

Near the door is a single, huge figure dominating a large chunk of the room.  It has black skin and six arms and wears golden armor.



Beyond it is a handful of the demon-infused fighters Duncan hasn't seen before but others might recognize and about a half-dozen robed figures.  Everyone seems tense and ready for a fight.

The large creature looks directly at the eye and with a dismissive swipe the eye winks out of existence ending Duncan's vision before it can get more precise information.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2015)

Tassara will wait for Duncan's info. If anything she would allow Hayao to take the lead if he wants to burst in. The devil is obviously a threat we cant leave at our backs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2015)

(Ulysesn will move behind Hayao to get ready to unleash an attack when the door is opened.)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 31, 2015)

Hayao holds up a hand as Ulysesn comes up behind him, and looks back towards the door as he contacts Tassara mentally.

-I don't wish to harm the figures in the robes. Can you try to see if we might reason with them? I wish to liberate everyone here, not just the young master. They seem tense, but they aren't attack immediately. Perhaps we can convince them to dismiss their guardian and help us take out their guards.-


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 31, 2015)

At Duncan's information, Yuki growls slightly then goes into four-armed fighter form, just in case.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2015)

((Any chance of a rough map of what Duncan saw))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao holds up a hand as Ulysesn comes up behind him, and looks back towards the door as he contacts Tassara mentally.
> 
> -I don't wish to harm the figures in the robes. Can you try to see if we might reason with them? I wish to liberate everyone here, not just the young master. They seem tense, but they aren't attack immediately. Perhaps we can convince them to dismiss their guardian and help us take out their guards.-



-I can try... but the devil might start attacking us right away- Tassara will try to talk to them through the door. She will try to convince them to dismiss the devil or at least to not fight us. 
(( cant roll on the phone))
Diplomacy+29


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 1, 2015)

soulnova said:


> -I can try... but the devil might start attacking us right away- Tassara will try to talk to them through the door. She will try to convince them to dismiss the devil or at least to not fight us.
> (( cant roll on the phone))
> Diplomacy+29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 2, 2015)

Vergil said:


> ((Any chance of a rough map of what Duncan saw))



((Ugh, I tried googling, didn't find anything I liked.  But I'll give some more information))

In general:  The stairs wind around the exterior of the tower making the rooms interior walls.  On the 2nd and 3rd floors the interior is a single large room (this may or may not be true for the 4th and 5th floors, you don't know).  The stairs are fairly narrow making combat there rather inconvenient (the single-file line) and the doorways are fairly standard sized doors.

This room is largely dominated by the huge form (literally huge, like 18' tall, no it doesn't really fit in the room it's hunched over and obviously cramped though that makes the long arm's reach that much more dangerous).  It's off-center to the left of the door, the demonic guards are to the right and a little ways back.  The robed figures are all in the back part of the room.



soulnova said:


> -I can try... but the devil might start attacking us right away- Tassara will try to talk to them through the door. She will try to convince them to dismiss the devil or at least to not fight us.
> (( cant roll on the phone))
> Diplomacy+29



A voice calls back through the closed door, "I'm afraid not.  I called in quite a number of expensive favors, two of which seem to be gone entirely now.  I think I feel a bit safer having him here for now."  He pauses for a moment then continues, "but I am not opposed to talking if you want to enter, I assure you my associate can be counted on to behave himself, as long as you're polite."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2015)

"Hold on" Tassara says to the others to give her a second.

_"The nerve. They weren't very polite when they forced you into the dungeon"_ Charlie whispers a little annoyed.

-You still want to see if they can be convinced?- she tells back to Hayao. -if he's the one summoning them (at least the ones below), I doubt we can pass this one up... we can't let him make any more_* favors*_- she warns him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 3, 2015)

-We can talk. There's absolutely no way I'm allowing any devils, demons, or willing summoners to live, however. I still regret letting Blackrose free. But I won't be immediately hostile. If there are younger students, we should avoid harming them.-



Hayao begins to turn the door's handle after listening to the man, gauging whether they could trust his comments. He starts to look around the room carefully after the first step inside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2015)

Opening the door reveals the small lab/classroom Duncan described.

One of the wizards far in the back is the Master that Tassara, Max, and Hayao met before he seems generally angry but not directly hostile.  He also doesn't seem surprised to see Hayao again.

There are six other robed figures with him, ranging from late teens to mid twenties, they seem far more hesitant about the whole situation but seem to be deferring to the master.  Between them and the party are five of the cloaked figures with various demonic characteristics that Hayao fought before, they regard the party with a great degree of skepticism and seem very much on guard.

The devil, hunched over in the too-small-for-it room gives off a supernatural wrongness, twisting as if it belongs in this world even less than the devils encountered below.  It seems almost hungry looking at the party, Tassara in particular, though true to the master's word it doesn't take any action.

The master frowns at Hayao before speaking, "this has been a very costly night."  There's a clear displeasure in the man's voice.  "A number of favors called in, ones that are not trivial to repay, two of which were even dispersed entirely.  Do you have any idea how much time and energy it will take to restablish such connections?"  He snorts and continues without waiting for a response, "not to mention the soldiers killed, such successes are rare you know, most don't endure long enough to matter despite the demands."

"And all of this for what, a boy?  I would laugh if it weren't so distasteful.  What is it that you think to accomplish here, other than muddle my work for years to come?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2015)

Out of sight, Duncan prepares himself for a battle. He won't enter the room but instead stays around the corner. 

Sword is keen
Ring of blinking
Animal affinity (8pp) (+4 Dex) (+4 Int)
Precognitive defense (10pp) (+4AC and +4 saving rolls)
True Strike for next attack
Haste (casted by Nissa)

Sgaille has Darkness and brilliant energy


*Spoiler*: __ 




Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 42 (+16) Belt of incredible dex (4)
Con: 18 (+4)
Int: 34 (+12)
Wis: 16 (+3) +6[Periapt of Wisdom]
Chr: 8 (-1)

HP: 163/163
PP: 45/45
Arcane Pool : 11
Init +18 =: +16[Dex] +2 [trait]

Fort: +22 = +7[Psychic Warrior] +4[Con] +5[Cloak of Resistance] + 2 [Magus]  +4pre cog
Ref: +27 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +16[Dex] +5[Cloak of Resistance] +4pre cog
Will: +16 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +3[Wis] +5[Cloak of Resistance]+ 2[Magus] +4pre cog

AC: 36 = 10 +16[Dex] +5[Armor] +1[ring of protection] +4pre cog
FF: 15 = 10 +5[Armor]
Tc: 26 = 10 +16[Dex]

BAB: +7/+2 = +7[Psychic Warrior] +1[1/2 Witch]
CMB: +9 = +7[BAB] +2[Str]
CMD: 35 = 10 +7[BAB] +2[Str] +16[Dex]

Attacks:
Scimitar Sg?ile: +23 = +7[BAB] +16[Dex]
Longbow: +22 = +7[BAB] +14[Dex] + 1

Damage:
Scimitar Sg?ile: +32 = +16Dex] +1[Psionic] +2[Competence] +10[Int] +3trance
1d6+32, 18-20/x2
Longbow: 1d8+2, 20/x3, range 110ft


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2015)

At the door, Yuki snorts as the wizard speaks, staying in his general placement, shifting all four arms, at the ready for any sort of aggression.

((From Kuno))
Kaylee's snake form makes a tense and release motion, periscoping to see what was going on.  She slowly drops her head, shaking it all the while before covering her eyes with her tail.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 3, 2015)

Hayao glances at Tassara and then takes a step forward, hand falling away from the space on his obi that was closer to his blade's hilt. His eyes narrow behind his glasses, and he looks to the other robed figures. "Where is he? Where are you keeping him?" he asks, before his gaze falls on the robed figure. "You realize we won't stop until he's in our care. That's all I wish for. The boy's safe return. I tried to be civil at first, but you were dismissive. Now I am not asking."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2015)

The master barks a short laugh, the guards in the room shift uncomfortably at the sound.  "Don't overthink your position here.  You have been a painful and expensive distraction thus far but do not dare to think that you are in the position of authority here."

"Your ward is safe, for now.  But one word, one snap of my fingers and he could be dead; or worse."  He glowers and his body language becomes more perturbed.  "Coming here, killing my guards, and daring to threaten me?  What arrogance!"

He seems to simmer with rage a moment before calming himself and looking at the group with a cold focus, "enough of this.  Lay down your arms and surrender, all of you.  Submit to the tender care of this tower and your ward will survive.  Resist and I'll personally deliver him to the nine hells to endure the tender mercies there for the rest of his days."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 3, 2015)

-Is Max still invisible? Have her move ahead and check upstairs for Hojo; Duncan too. I'll stall for as long as I can.-

Hayao's body language shifts considerably as he flexes his fingers. "I don't want to cause any more bloodshed than is necessary. I wish to leave with him. Not...surrender to your tower," he says, suppressing what contempt he held there. "We can speak terms. Neither of us wish for more resources expended here. You want your tower. I wish for the boy."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2015)

-Yes, Max is still invisible. Max, tell Duncan to check the other floors with you. Do not engage. Report to me if you find Hojo- 


"_Psst, let's scout"_ Charlie whispers to Duncan and if there are no other problems they will move up.

Tassara will also stall and try to get more info on what he's doing here. She should be still invisible but I'm guessing they have true seeing. She will step close to Hayao. 

"We really had no idea of what we would find here. We care only for his well being... both physical and spiritual. Even now... what you wish to accomplish here is rather confusing. Are you preparing for something? Or is it simply power seeking? I have seen what happens to the damned and contracted. I would say such favors are barely worth the trouble..." 
 

Diplomacy 1d20+29
12+29 = 41

Can Tassara tell if the Master would need to say something out loud to give the signal to hurt Hojo? Mental link? She still has 2xGreater Forbid Action. 
Sense Motive 1d20+23
14+23 = 37

Perception 1d20+27
16+27 = 43

EDIT: forbid action communicate (DC27) can deal with that. If Tassara casts would she need to beat his initiative? Would she provoke an AoO from the other creature?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2015)

The master seems to relax, though only by a slight fraction.  "Negotiation?  I suppose that is an improvement.  I do wonder if you have anything to offer that I might want.  Contracts called in will require sacrifices to reestablish, I'm guessing none of you are volunteering there?  Holy relics that you wish to hand over to devils to blaspheme?"  He gives a dry laugh, almost pitiful.

"No?  Then I suppose if gold is all you offer that can soften the blow of some of what has been lost here.  A million gold, or equivalent riches, and you can have the boy.  I'll come up with some excuse to the vizier."

He stops dead and considers Tassara's words, "wait, you have no idea where you are?  You attacked a wizarding school in a full on assault without any knowledge of the goings on?"  He gives an exasperated cry seemingly at a loss for words.

@Tassara:
Tassara thinks that the master is probably speaking in a more hypothetical capacity to hurt Hojo than any specific action he might take.  Despite the situation the man seems more akin to an annoyed banker or merchant than a shattered general, he seems quite confident that he maintains the upper hand.


@Charlie, Duncan:

They move up to the 4th floor without encountering resistance.  Like the other floors it has a closed door that seems unremarkable.  Listening at the door they can hear a number of voices chattering quietly occasionally shushed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> He stops dead and considers Tassara's words, "wait, you have no idea where you are? You attacked a wizarding school in a full on assault without any knowledge of the goings on?" He gives an exasperated cry seemingly at a loss for words.


Ulysesn buts into the conversation
"Yes, we have no idea what is going on here and came this far. 
So who is this vizier, what does he want to do with all of this evil?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2015)

"Vizier?" Tassara gives a combination of chuckle and tired sigh.  " I was suspecting as such. But no.  I have to admit we werent on the know. We had seen enough to make the decission to bust him out if needed."

"The surrounding areas humans and animals alike seemed to fear the place with reason"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2015)

Duncan uses Detect magic on the door and perhaps past it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2015)

@Duncan, Charlie

Duncan detects the presence of dozens of magical auras from beyond the door.  Mostly faint abjuration auras though there's a splash of other schools in the mix and a few moderate auras as well.


@Others:

"Evil, yes, the ignorant often think in such caged terms," the master all but rolls his eyes at the group.  "To a commoner perhaps I could see the difference but what we do here is simply a matter of power and expediency.  The fact that the lower planes are the focus of much of our work is a functional choice as well as a pragmatic one.  The lower planes inhabitants are more willing to enter into arrangements of an indiscriminate nature and any harm we inflict is being inflicted upon the lower planes.  To the rational mind our work is noble in nature, if not outright holy."  His tone is condescending but also somewhat lecturing, a practiced feel to the defense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> @Others:
> 
> "Evil, yes, the ignorant often think in such caged terms," the master all but rolls his eyes at the group.  "To a commoner perhaps I could see the difference but what we do here is simply a matter of power and expediency.  The fact that the lower planes are the focus of much of our work is a functional choice as well as a pragmatic one.  The lower planes inhabitants are more willing to enter into arrangements of an indiscriminate nature and any harm we inflict is being inflicted upon the lower planes.  To the rational mind our work is noble in nature, if not outright holy."  His tone is condescending but also somewhat lecturing, a practiced feel to the defense.


"Power isn't power unless it's your own and you earn it. The arrangements are of false power and take away the* will* of true power in exchange. It'll never be holy."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Power isn't power unless it's your own and you earn it. The arrangements are of false power and take away the* will* of true power in exchange. It'll never be holy."



"_Child,_ just how does one earn power?"  The master's condescending tutlage continues, "fighting for it?  Learning at the hands of one more experienced?  Did you not see those suffering in the cells below?  They fight for the chance to claim power.  Those that are offered negotiations with outsiders have a chance to broker deals with souls immortal that can offer insights into the universe beyond mortal years.  That is what we offer here, that you seek to destroy with your ignorance."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2015)

*@Tassy* _give me the word and I'll get him for our information._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "_Child,_ just how does one earn power?"  The master's condescending tutlage continues, "fighting for it?  Learning at the hands of one more experienced?  Did you not see those suffering in the cells below?  They fight for the chance to claim power.  Those that are offered negotiations with outsiders have a chance to broker deals with souls immortal that can offer insights into the universe beyond mortal years.  That is what we offer here, that you seek to destroy with your ignorance."



"I learned to fight at an early age and fought for it with my all. But that was all myself, if I gave up it wouldn't have happened others helped but, I never waited for a contract to be handed to me for my soul for some sliver of false power. I still have my freedom such insights are worthless without it. If you are offering these people power,then why did they all fall so easily? Why do they obey with fear to you instead as equals?"
Ulysesn looks at the other robed figures
"Can they not speak for themselves? It's because they will always be under your foot no matter how much they gain."
Ulysesn looks back to the wizard
"Such is the way of things, they doomed themselves the moment they submitted. How can that not be evil? It's practically contractual slavery... One that only your Vizier will benefit from, you're also in such a situation are you not? *I mean you must be right, since this is clearly the power everyone wants.* " Ulysesn has a grim smirk


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2015)

"There is nothing Holy on this" Tassara tone is calm but obviously disgusted. "They are made of evil. You are jeopardizing your own souls in the process for a laughable boost in your abilities. What did that do for the ones below? This power is simply an illusion... " She says this more to the soldiers behind.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlie stays behind Duncan. If he opens the door and they attack he will wait to see what Duncan does... summon monster?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 3, 2015)

"We exist in a world of equal and opposite exchanges...you do not wonder why they give more easily to such contracts and experiments? For they're of the planes that should not have passage here. Of course they lend themselves to such deals, where as those of higher planes will only bestow their wisdom on those that deserve and require it. It's not too late. The Shimmering One can see the beauty in all...if you're willing to do so as well."

 (Improve Attitude)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 3, 2015)

Hayao glances at Rin and raises an eyebrow as his other ward says such, but doesn't intrude on her words, simply looking on in silence now.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2015)

Duncan decides to cast arcane eye to see if there is anyone there that looks like a hostage. 

Perception.
Roll(1d20)+21:
2,+21
Total:23


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2015)

Tassara tells Yuki to wait a little more. If duncan and max find Hojo, she should rush him out.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2015)

"Time is one aid of course.  But did your power truly come just from yourself?  Or did you fight a series of increasingly difficult opponents and earn your power by the virtue of surviving and learning from that experience?"  The master clearly has had this discussion before.  The other, younger, mages stay still and quiet watching the party with mixed images of fear.  "I don't know anything about you but I can make some assumptions.  And isn't it fair to say that some of your opponents fell before you because they themselves were not up to the challenge?  Would you suggest that you personally have ended the aspirations of a number of other warriors?"

"Those below face a similar challenge.  Yes not all are up to the task, but is that fundamentally any different than soldiers who are exposed to many battles?"  He waves his hand dismissively, "as to myself and the more apt students, we face different challenges for our gains."

He turns to Rin, "you might have trouble believing it but there is great potential for beauty here.  While the public might shun what is done here at the end, for the ones up to the task, their will is their own and something dark is turned into a force that can be wielded as keenly as any sword.  Surely the Shimmering One can see the beauty in that goes much deeper than the a few disfigurements left on the skin.  The scars born by their trials should be a mark of heroism, not something to shun them for."

@Duncan, Max

The wizard eye reveals a smaller room than the others they have seen.  It looks something akin to a common room at an inn with a number of chairs and tables scattered around.  There are about 16 youths from early to late teens scattered about in small groups and 2 adults in their mid to late 20's.  The youths whisper to one another clearly concerned about what's going on and if the tower is under attack.  The adults occasionally hush anyone that gets too loud and they generally keep wary eyes on the room.  There are a number of bedrooms off of this main room that are all empty of signs of life.

No one matching Hojo's description is present.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Time is one aid of course.  But did your power truly come just from yourself?  Or did you fight a series of increasingly difficult opponents and earn your power by the virtue of surviving and learning from that experience?"  The master clearly has had this discussion before.  The other, younger, mages stay still and quiet watching the party with mixed images of fear.  "I don't know anything about you but I can make some assumptions.  And isn't it fair to say that some of your opponents fell before you because they themselves were not up to the challenge?  Would you suggest that you personally have ended the aspirations of a number of other warriors?"
> 
> "Those below face a similar challenge.  Yes not all are up to the task, but is that fundamentally any different than soldiers who are exposed to many battles?"  He waves his hand dismissively, "as to myself and the more apt students, we face different challenges for our gains."


Ulysesn rolls his eyes and ignores the master and turns his attention to the big devil in the room.
"Sure you must be getting a kick of some kind out of this.
Accidentally went to the Abyss in a way once.  Your plane any nicer? Perhaps some dating advice of if I ever plan to drop by?" Ulysesn doesn't seem to be taking the situation all that seriously anymore and has a rather mocking tone


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2015)

If Duncan tells Charlie, Max will tell Tassara. 

-There are kids here. I mean... teens, younger than me-
"Lets leave the kids and check the other floor" he whispers suggest Duncan.


 .


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2015)

Duncan signals to Charlie to move on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2015)

The devil seemingly ignores Ulysesn, though its spider-like eyes make it difficult to tell where exactly it is looking.

@Duncan, Max

The passage up to the 5th floor is also uninhibited.  The stairs end at the closed door.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2015)

"Let's check here" Charlie whispers patting Duncan, referring to the door.

BTw, can Tassara tell what kind of devil this creature is?
K.Religion 1d20+19
11+19 = 30

"You are right" Tassara glances to Uly "We have seen it" ((You mean in the dream right? Was it the Abyss or some other hellish plane?? )) "Witnessing such wretched place is only one more reason to put a stop to this nonsense. Beware, some people will sell you a dream and deliver a nightmare"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "You are right" Tassara glances to Uly "We have seen it" ((You mean in the dream right? Was it the Abyss or some other hellish plane?? )) "Witnessing such wretched place is only one more reason to put a stop to this nonsense. Beware, some people will sell you a dream and deliver a nightmare"


Ulysesn nods
"Yes, that is one of the reasons we already know what is going to be happening to them. I forget what layer of the abyss it was. 900th something?"
Ulysesn taps his foot on the floor a bit in impatience
"Has he actually been to the lower planes? Because I have to say it doesn't seem he realizes what he traded away here.".


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 4, 2015)

Tassara can identify the creature as a sort of Asura, a race of devil like beings from the nine hells.  She's familiar with  but she can't identify specifically what type this is.

The master generally ignores their taunting, "I have been to numerous lower planes, none of which I would recommend as vacation spots.  Fortunately with the right planning one can avoid them altogether."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 4, 2015)

Duncan casts arcane eye once more to scout inside the room


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 4, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan casts arcane eye once more to scout inside the room



Through the door the eye encounters a small entry-room where the guards were before.  It's currently unoccupied.  The door leading deeper into the tower is warded and prevents the eye from moving past it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Tassara can identify the creature as a sort of Asura, a race of devil like beings from the nine hells.  She's familiar with  but she can't identify specifically what type this is.
> 
> The master generally ignores their taunting, "I have been to numerous lower planes, none of which I would recommend as vacation spots.  Fortunately with the right planning one can avoid them altogether."



"Really then? The right planning? Guess the people down below didn't plan well enough. Well they are certainly more below than before now. 

You can't have the right planning, something is going to happen one way or another that will get you there on the path you walk. That's why the devils make these deals, they know they will always win out and have the upperhand. They have all the time in the world, you don't. They have the vast knowledge you wish to have to begin with, they know how to take advantage of your weaknesses before even you do. The scarring of the body was hardly the issue. It was the scarring of the soul. You're acting all smart and condescending, but you don't realize the devils want that. It's part of their plan for you to lore more people to suffering." 

Ulysesn suddenly addresses the 6 people in robes
"You've all been tricked with false promises and lies. The only result here is yourselves becoming this devil's bitch in the lower planes along with many other ones. Being eaten, raped, made a slave, burning for eternity, somethings even worse than that."
Ulysesn points at the demon in the room ((otherwise known as the elephant))
"This thing only has everything to gain while you have everything to lose it can't die as we can, it's MADE of evil. Turn back now while you can, it's still possible if you repent! We can defeat the demon and your master and protect you, allow you a chance to turn back you didn't have until now and give you the better place in your lives that is deserved and a happy afterlife instead of one of suffering."
Diplomacy:1d20+24
19+24 = 43


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2015)

MaxCharlie have detect magic. They will look at the door to see if there is any maguc there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2015)

"All of life is a series of choices and trade offs," the master replies halfheartedly.  "If you believe the clerics any one of those choices could lead to your damnation.  Yes making deals with devils is a great risk.  Such creatures have their own motivations and machinations and potential risks.  At the same time can you really say that your life has been free of risk?  If you seek to walk the high paths you eventually take chances."

He seems almost dismissive in his talk.  The others are clearly fearful of the master but they remain quiet, seemingly more afraid him -- and the asura -- than hypothetical futures.

"We were talking of bargains though weren't we?  Were you planning on offering something in exchange for you and your wards safe departures?  Or did you want to continue to argue philosophies?  I assure you the bureaucrats give me enough of the latter to not appreciate additional exercise at it."


@Max/Duncan:

Max can sense the magic from the ward on the inner door, she can't detect any auras beyond that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> He seems almost dismissive in his talk.  The others are clearly fearful of the master but they remain quiet, seemingly more afraid him -- and the asura -- than hypothetical futures.
> 
> "We were talking of bargains though weren't we?  Were you planning on offering something in exchange for you and your wards safe departures?  Or did you want to continue to argue philosophies?  I assure you the bureaucrats give me enough of the latter to not appreciate additional exercise at it."


Not going to buy this act for much longer... We have to make it interesting

"Don't like arguing philosophies... How about proof then? That tends to settle arguments doesn't it?"
Ulysesn looks over to *Hayao*
"*Hayao*, how strong do you think that is devil compared to each of us on an individual level?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2015)

"The door has magic, most likely a trap? I think i can try to dispel it" Charlie will attempt to do it at Duncan's signal.

Tassara does not fully agree with the taunting, specially not on a one on one basis. She will tell uly, hayao and yuki what she knows about those creatures.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 5, 2015)

Yuki sets a lower arm on his hip, rubbing his face with one of the top ones.  He lets off a low statement of, "Lets not Ulysesn."  Trying to avoid confrontation as long as possible for once.  He sighs, "how about this, his ward for me?  Free to do experiments and everything, though it might get a little cramped with the efreeti bond I already have." 

_Don't worry *Tass*, I have a plan._

"You get all my strength for a kid?  Fair trade I'd say.  You bring him here, and I'm yours."

Bluff-
Roll(1d20)+7:
20,+7
Total:27


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "The door has magic, most likely a trap? I think i can try to dispel it" Charlie will attempt to do it at Duncan's signal.
> 
> Tassara does not fully agree with the taunting, specially not on a one on one basis. She will tell uly, hayao and yuki what she knows about those creatures.



"Fuck it, aye why not?" 

Duncan uses* aid anothe*r as Charlie works on the door.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2015)

"We will need to open the first door." Charlie will leave tge stealthy door opening to Duncan before dispelling the inner door.


Tassara shows a little alarmed. "You dont have to do this..." 
-ok... let us know if you want us to attack. Everyone stay on your toes. Yuki is trying something-


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 9, 2015)

((Again apologies for the delay here.  And this week will likely be worse than last.))

The man considers Yuki's offer with a look of contemplative curiousity for a moment, eyes seeming to drill into the monk.  After a few moments of silence he speaks again, "fine.  Submit to a geas to obey my commands, serve faithfully and submit to my studies and I will accept the trade of you for the boy."

Mentally Yuki can feel an immediate reaction from Cinder, a pressure from his rage at the thought, it's quite clear that he doesn't agree with this idea at all.


@Duncan/Max

Max fails to dispel the magic on the door.  She can tell that it is merely to block such attempts to remotely view inside.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 9, 2015)

He glances back at Lantana and sighs, stepping forward past the trio of wannabe leaders, placing Kaylee on Tassara's shoulders.  "I, Yuki Wobblewizzle, vow to obey, serve and submit, as long as it doesn't harm those I call friends." He smiles lightly, looking back at them, "This is for my sins against the Coddler and the Shimmering One.  Before I become blind to what may happen, let me see them get the boy."

-Slightly backfired, but if this gives you Hojo, then I'm willing to take it.-


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2015)

Even if this is part of her plan, Tassara looks surprised by Yuki's statement.

-This is dangerous... I believe I can dispel a Geas later, but you need to be very careful right now. Im sure he wants Cinder-



Charlie shakes his head and pats Duncan. "No use... lets try opening the door steatlhy"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2015)

"..."
Ulysesn is  thinking of the debt the master would consider them owing anyway.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2015)

A shiver runs up Hayao's spine as he stands up completely straight and stares with a vicious intensity at Yuki. "Yuki..." he says slowly, bowing his head...and then suddenly raises. "You don't owe me, or the Shimmering One, anything, so please do not do something which you'll regret!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> A shiver runs up Hayao's spine as he stands up completely straight and stares with a vicious intensity at Yuki. "Yuki..." he says slowly, bowing his head...and then suddenly raises. "You don't owe me, or the Shimmering One, anything, so please do not do something which you'll regret!"



-No let her! She's buying the time we actually need with this. There is no way this man will keep to his word let Duncan and Max do their work,
A Geas- Quest takes a long time to cast normally... We can just interrupt him before it completes and still get your liege.-
Ulysesn transmits these thoughts to Tassara so she can relay it to Hayao


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2015)

-10 minutes... It would give us 10 minutes. We could need to go over specifics, try to buy more time. If we interrupt him during the casting, the devil here will attack for sure. Ask him more about what would he expect you to do, Yuki-

-Max, how is it going on your side?-

-As I said, 4th floor has some of the younger students and a couple of adults. There are no guards here on the 5th floor. We are moving in where we had seen the Master leaving from... Hojo *should* be here...Otherwise they might be using magic to hide him-


Tassara takes a deep breath steeling herself and holds out a hand gently grabbing Yuki's arm. "Wait. Yuki, before you agree to anything... We really need to see the boy and make sure he's safe and sound. Has he been experimented on? Is... whatever you have been doing reversible? His kin will not take it well if he returns like... this." she glances to the infused soldiers.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2015)

Duncan looks at the door.

"They had issues scryin didn't they? Must be why. Let's do this." Duncan casts invisibility on himself and blinks through the door (If that doesn't work, he'll just open it)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2015)

The man frowns slightly at Tassara, "we don't 'experiment' on those with talent for the art.  And the boy has that.  Eventually, if he continues to show improvement, he would have the chance to form bonds to accelerate his learning but he hasn't been there yet."

"I will have him brought here and you can leave with him once this one is bound to serve.  Given that you're the ones that have invaded my home and killed my servants I feel that trust is more suited to this."  The man seems honest, if overly antagonistic.

@Duncan/Max

The door opens into a narrow hallway that goes about halfway across the tower before ending in doors to the left and the right apparently splitting the floor in half.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2015)

-ok... good he is not infused- she tells everyone. -hayao, how do you want to proceed? Let them bring him and let yuki grab him and so she can make a run for it?-

Max will check one of the doors with detect magic, and let Duncan examine the other one. She will try to hear if anything is moving.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max will check one of the doors with detect magic, and let Duncan examine the other one. She will try to hear if anything is moving.



Beyond both doors are a large (don't want to count but probably 50+ each direction) number of magical auras, all along the range from faint to strong in a large number of different schools (every school is represented multiple times, abjuration and divination are probably more common than others).

Beyond the left door a cluster of auras seem to be moving slightly.  All of the auras to the right are stationary.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2015)

Charlie taps Duncan in the shoulder. "There seems to be movement that way? Wanna check it first?" Charlie will concentrate longer to identify the spells.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Charlie taps Duncan in the shoulder. "There seems to be movement that way? Wanna check it first?" Charlie will concentrate longer to identify the spells.



You can only identify schools by concentrating longer (of which I've already said all schools have some presence, if you really want a static mapping of every aura ugh.  "There's too many auras in the area to clearly separate them at this range," yeah that sounds reasonable right? ).

To identify a spell you have to be able to "clearly see the spell as it is being cast," to identify an item you have to be able to "thoroughly examine" the item.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2015)

Max will then use mage hand to slightly open the door to the right from a safe distance (non moving auras). If nothing explodes, shoots or what not she will take a peek inside.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 13, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max will then use mage hand to slightly open the door to the right from a safe distance (non moving auras). If nothing explodes, shoots or what not she will take a peek inside.



The door to the right is locked.  ((  ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2015)

"Damn... which one do you want to check out first? The locked door or the one with movement"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 13, 2015)

"Whether his kin approves of this or not...the young lord chose this direction, did he not?  Wouldn't it be of their best interest to allow him such, if he wanted so?" he runs a hand through his hair, "And he just said you didn't have to worry.  If you want him, without a fight with an all out demon with six arms and a grudge against Tassara here, I think this is our best option.  Trust is something everyone here needs a bit of." he slowly shifts to his non fighting elven form, drawing a slow breath and closing his eyes, he kneels to the party, "I was honored to fight by everyone's side, we got close and grew together.  Tassara, thanks for all the healing, Kaylee, you did great with everything.  Drell, thanks for tolerating me to an extent." he laughs, "Annie, you're as big an idiot as I am.  So I don't think they'll miss me.  Nissa, best cat riding pixie.  Makenna, I'm glad you're back.  Ulysesn, we may not get a long, but you're a decent shot.  Rin, you're the best damn blind werefox I've ever known." He stands and hugs Lantana very gently, "Anna, I know you'll find yourself soon." he gives a 'don't worry' pat on the back.  Finally looking and acknowledging Hayao's outburst, and winking "Remember who's blessing I have."  He steps out of the group and looks towards the mage, "Alright, lets do it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 13, 2015)

Hayao's eyes light up behind his glasses, his rage almost palpable. His lips turn into a barely perceptible frown, flatten, and set. He stands up a bit straighter, tenser, more distant, with just the sound of his breathing the response to Yuki...and daggers glared at the master of the tower, in particular, the elf's thin fingers slowly knotting into fists hidden among the folds of his sleeves. If only looks could kill, lethality was beading off his shoulders and back in spades.

There's hardly a movement, sound, or change in posture after that, though he does force out, "Stubborn."

Rin, for her part, smiles softly. "...Yuki," she says quietly, and then nods her head, knitting her hands in front of her to pray to the Shimmering One.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2015)

Ulysesn rolls his eyes
Mentally he contacts *Tassara*
-Tassara are they almost there yet? If not it seems that they may be lead to him soon-


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2015)

-They are working on it. Max will tell me if they find Hojo or someone else-


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2015)

"Does are locked for a reason. Let's do the locked door."

Disable device
1d20+23
16+23 = 39


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2015)

Max nods and stays behind Duncan ready in case something happens.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2015)

Nissa stays quiet while Yuki speaks, gripping her lance tightly with a furrowed frown on her face.  Makenna also has a sad expression, she speaks softly, "why?  What good does it do to trade one life for another?"  But she doesn't offer any resistance to Yuki's choice.

Lantana's face is neutral as ever though there is a hint of sadness in her eyes.  She stiffly returns Yuki's hug and watches, keeping her lips pursed tightly.

The master rolls his eyes but allows Yuki her goodbyes.  "Yes, now that that's done let's formalize this and we can all be on with things."  He begins the long chant to set the magical binding of the geas.

Almost immediately there's a reaction from Cinder, he wrests control from Yuki with a lurch, "No!  I will not be contained here!"  He charges forward at the mage to strike with a powerful swipe however a moment before he connects the mage vanishes and the chanting abruptly ends.

Across the room a large  appears at the same time, skeletal and cloaked in shadows.  The creature growls and shouts in the master's voice, "fine, kill them!"

The creature radiates a strange fearful aura, rendering the party  (there's no save to this effect, but anyone immune to fear is immune to this normally).

The others seem a bit confused but don't waste any time in readying their attacks, looks like a fight is on.


*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




True sight reveals the undead creature is still the mortal mage they met before, merely shapechanged.




@Duncan/Max:

Duncan deftly picks the lock and opens the door.  It opens into a large, comfortable looking room, split between bedchamber and study.  There are no people present in the room.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 14, 2015)

More than anything Cinder can pick up an amusement to Yuki's inner voice to him, 'You obviously have no idea what this body is capable of.  A shame, really.  You could have gotten much closer without suspecting a thing. No matter, it is still your turn, is it not?' A laugh echoes in their shared mind, 'I suppose I should have told you my plan before hand.  But, too bad now.  We have to fight.  Right punch, left kick.  Those are the strongest.  The faster you go, the harder we hit.  Transformation makes us stronger than deer form, unless it's something smaller, then we become more agile.  We have a whip and katana, and two types of javelin.  We have two combat forms, one for running in and letting off dragon breath, the other for slashing things with our nails.  Try not to bite anyone, our bite can infect people with a fox type lycanthropy.  We're faster than several racehorses combined.   Remember to make sure and protect my girl, and last thing Cinder?  Don't die.'


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2015)

Tassara nods to Cinder and warns him in a serious tone "You might want to step back from where I cast"  

-We are fighting. Anything yet!?- Tassara contacts Max. 

-Wha!... No! Not yet!- "They started fighting. We should hurry! Want to check  first or try to open it directly?" she tells hims as they move back to the door. If not checking, Max will use mage hand again to attempt to open the door from a safe distance. 

(( Can we have a basic layout of the area? Is the big devil behind us?  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2015)

"Knew I should have shot first."
Ini: 1d20+17
8+17 = 25

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 9 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, Level 11, Init +14, HP 173/173, DR Resist Fire: 11, Speed 60\' base
> AC 39, Touch 34, Flat-footed 27, CMD 50, Fort +18, Ref +23, Will +19, CMB +28, Base Attack Bonus 16, Action Points 0
> +20\' (5 hp+)Gnome\'s crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least R.L.A.W.S.F.G. Crossbow +1 (mundane) +39 (2d8+10, 18?20/?2)
> Short sword +16 (1d6, 19?20/?2)
> ...





*
On top of normal stats.
+1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge from haste
+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks from heroism(canceled out shaken effect)
+1 bonus on attack and damage rolls, ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
see invis
DR 10/adamantine,(max 150 absorbs)
+4 shield AC.
Crit range: 15-20

AoO #:12
AoO Range: 105' AoO attack:1d20+39 AoO Dmg: 2d8+10 x 2
AoO made within 30' AoO attack:1d20+40 AoO Dmg:2d8+23 x 2
(add bonuses listed except 30' already added as needed)
Arrow Mind is cast as an immediate action



			While this spell is in effect and you are wielding a projectile weapon that fires arrows, such as a longbow or shortbow, you threaten all squares within your normal melee reach (5 feet if Small or Medium, 10 feet if Large) with your bow, allowing you to make attacks of opportunity with arrows shot from the bow. In addition, you do not provoke attacks of opportunity when you shoot a bow while you are in another creature?s threatened square.
		
Click to expand...


Round 1. Ulysesn uses non-lethal bolts on the trainees, changing his dmg from piercing to bludgeoning. He attacks them one after another to knock them out.
attacks: 6

Spoiler:  




1d20+39
13+39 = 52

1d20+39
17+39 = 56
crit confirm:
1d20+39
5+39 = 44

1d20+39
13+39 = 52

1d20+34
16+34 = 50
crit confirm:
1d20+34
8+34 = 42

1d20+29
17+29 = 46
crit confirm:
1d20+29
19+29 = 48

1d20+24
11+24 = 35



dmgn-lethal

Spoiler:  




2d8+23
7,4+23 = 34
2d8+23
5,8+23 = 36

2d8+23
4,2+23 = 29
2d8+23
6,3+23 = 32

2d8+23
4,5+23 = 32
2d8+23
8,6+23 = 37

2d8+23
7,4+23 = 34
2d8+23
4,3+23 = 30

2d8+23
6,1+23 = 30
2d8+23
7,8+23 = 38

2d8+23
1,4+23 = 28
2d8+23
2,1+23 = 26


*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( Can we have a basic layout of the area? Is the big devil behind us?  ))



The devil is size 'huge.'  I'll try to put together a map tomorrow.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2015)

"Well shit, they're at it already? No time te be subtle!"

Duncan gives no fucks and opens the door.

*Intimidate *as he enters the room

Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32 (Holy crap!)


"Nobody fuckin move!" he yells, "We're here te help and I'm only yellin in case ye were monsters!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2015)

"Hojo??" Max yells behind Duncan.

If there is an overly aggressive response and Hojo is not in sight Max will grab Duncan and dimension door back to the floor where the others are. Better to fight together and help there. If Hojo is there she will attempt to dimension him away.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2015)

Can Tassara tell what the hell did the Master transformed into?  


*Round 1 *
Tassara will give a step back to make sure to avoid giving AoO to the asura and cast Chain of Light on him. "GET HIM!" Tassara shouts in urgency. 


*Round 2*
If the wizards are not KOed already by Ulysesn+Yuki, Tassara uses Greater Forbid Action vs them - (ATTACK)
Otherwise  she casts *Holy Smite* in the master. She warns Yuki/Cinder before hand so they can avoid it. 


*Round 3-5*
If anyone drops below 50% HP, Tassara gives priority to keeping the party alive with *Channel Energy* 6d10+50%. Otherwise, she will drop everything she has with *Holy Smite *(8d6/10d6) or *Flame Strikes* (11d6) avoiding the party as much as she can. If push comes to shove, and we seem to be in deep trouble, she will use another *Wall of Stone *to cut off whoever is doing more damage: Master/Asura.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> HP:166/166
> Initiative: +28 = 12[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +23 = +6[Class] +12[Dex] +3[Res] +2[Gra]
> ...






Hayao begins to assume the Northern stance he knows best. "I'll handle him," the elf tells them as he bursts forward towards the Asura, blade gleaming with a strong outward first cut executed his mixed stance, and giving a sharp "KIAI!" as he lashes out at the Asura, blade laced with hoarfrost as he expends a use of *Elemental Fist.*



*Round 1*
Free Action: 
Swift: 

 (Forgot Snowflake Wardance)






*Rin* maintains her defensive feats and stance, ready to heal as needed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 





Makenna turns to focus on the devil, tendrils of fire swirling in the air about her.  She makes a gesture at the creature and calls out taunting.  At the same time Hayao darts forward, drawing his sword and cutting ice across the creature in three freezing lines.  One of the guards moves forward to engage next only to take a pair of bolts to the face and a glowing tendril of metal neatly severing its head.

Nissa begins singing, her tiny voice fills the party with a sense of fearlessness.  The opponents seem to have the opposite reaction, two of the demonic guards break ranks only to be cut down as they attempt to flee and one of the young wizards backs off cowering in the corner of the room.

Yuki/Cinder lets out a low growl and focuses on the master wizard, charging again.  He strikes the wraithlike mage with a pair of powerful blows, almost rocking the tower.  Amazingly the seemingly fragile wizard weathers the attacks stoically.

Drell throws a pair of bombs at the remaining guards, blasting them both to broken nothing.  Ulysesn unloads on the student mages, bolts of force dropping the five remaining wizards.  Annie and Rin stand ready for a chance to jump in.

Kaylee chants a quick spell of ice summoning spears beneath the giant devil, the spears shatter against its resilient hide but not before drawing blood of their own.  At the same time the master throws up a hand and utters a single, icy word.  In an instant the air in the room grows deathly cold and ice begins to form all about the party.  *Drell*, *Kaylee*, and *Tassara* are frozen solid in the ice (helpless), *Hayao*, and *Ulysesn* are gripped by ice as well (entangled), (all take -20 HP cold damage), the others manage to evade the icy prison.

The large devil focuses for a moment and 6 weapons of force blast from it at Hayao however despite the ice the nimble elf manages to evade the unconventional attacks.  Lantana takes cover from the flurry of movement to vanish for a second appearing next to the wizard in mid strike, she stabs with the pointed hilt of her fan pulling the man backwards and thrusts her wakizashi dramatically through his chest only to vanish a moment later.  There's a spray of blood from the apparently undead mage but he still impossibly remains standing.






*Spoiler*: _Max/Duncan_ 




Duncan kicks the other door open and rushes into the other room.  The layout of this one is fairly similar to the other with two notable differences.  First this one is far cleaner and more organized, and second this one is occupied.

An elderly man sits calmly behind a large dek dominating one corner of the room.  He has a slightly displeased look on his face but otherwise seems to almost expect the entrance.  In front of the desk are five of the demonic soldiers, they stand in a prim attention, unflinching at the burst of action.  And last, standing in the corner behind the desk, is a youth matching the description of Hojo.  His gaze is down, looking at the floor beneath his feet and he flinches slightly at any movement.

"Monsters?  I suppose that is largely a matter of perspective isn't it?"  His voice is calm, almost serene.  "Well, you have found what there is to find here.  What do you intend to do with us?"

((Just a note that I have to keep this somewhat synced up with combat in case things go badly one way or the other.  Keep that in mind with responses))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2015)

Ulysesn decides to entirely focus on the evil outsider changing to lethal bolts.
Favored enemy gains +2 to attack and dmg.


> +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge from haste
> +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks from heroism(canceled out shaken effect)
> +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls, ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
> see invis
> ...


"How cold. If anyone feels like thawing them out go ahead."
round 2:
attacks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+41
10+41 = 51

1d20+41
13+41 = 54

1d20+41
1+41 = 42
*
1d20+36
19+36 = 55
Crit confirm
1d20+36
7+36 = 43*

1d20+31
3+31 = 34

1d20+26
9+26 = 35




dmg:

*Spoiler*: __ 




2d8+25
3,7+25 = 35
2d8+25
3,8+25 = 36

2d8+25
6,1+25 = 32
2d8+25
8,2+25 = 35

2d8+25
3,4+25 = 32
2d8+25
5,8+25 = 38

*2d8+25
2,5+25 = 32
2d8+25
6,3+25 = 34*

2d8+25
3,6+25 = 34
2d8+25
1,2+25 = 28

2d8+25
6,2+25 = 33
2d8+25
8,2+25 = 35


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2015)

"Just lookin fer a fella. Hojo is his name an he kinda looks like that guy there. All we want is fer us te take him away and we avoid a bunch of shit. Is that reasonable mate?" Duncan says urgently yet calmly. He is acutely aware that the others might be in trouble.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 1, 2015)

_Cinder,  get to the doorway, use wall of fire into the room and thaw them out._


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> _Cinder,  get to the doorway, use wall of fire into the room and thaw them out._



-No, its ok. Ask annie, rin or nissa to help us. Keep him from casting or it will happen again. You are the best grappler here- Tassara contacts Yuki/cinder.

She relays the same suggestion to Hayao. 

If she gets out, she follows with chains of light right away.


Max is still invisible with Duncan. She asks Hojo if he is ok and asks him about his horse. ((Like in the ooc post)) she hopes thats enough to let him know they are friendlies.

-he's here! At least i think he is! Theres more people here though! Ill try to take him out of here- she will wait to see their reaction and if duncan is able to swtich him, she will dimension door themselves away as far as she's able from the tower. She will carry him flying if she has to.

-Hayao! Max and Duncan seem to have found him-


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Makenna looks about between the devil, the mage, and her frozen companions with a conflicted look.  After a moment's pause she focuses and lashes out at the ice, tendrils of fire cutting through the solid ice with no more resistance than the air.  In a flash they're free, leaving nothing more than a gentle warmth from her flame.

Hayao continue  his attacks on the devil, keeping his focus on his challenge.  His katana bites three more times in quick succession, leaving frost-covered wounds on the huge creature.  Nissa dispels magic on the wizard, returning him to his mortal visage.  Yuki/Cinder snorts and makes another assault on the cornered mage; a devistating right drives the mages head one direction only to be met with a spinning kick to the other way.  Both hits give a sickening crunch but yet the man continues standing.

Drell holds his action, ready to counterspell if needed.  Ulysesn unloads into the devil, bolts of force blasting holes in the creature's thick hide.  Annie animates her swords to attack the devil, the slender blades cut at the creature for minor wounds.  Rin channels energy healing everyone injured by 15 points.

The master mage begins casting waves of Exhaustion, Annie and Drell attempt to counterspell however both fail to match the master's ability with magic.  From his perch in the corner the waves pass over the entire room (everyone is Exhausted, no save).

Kaylee casts call lightning storm and directs her first bolt at the devil, which staggers but keeps standing.  The blades of force encircling Hayao continue to strike at the elf, however again he evades their attacks.  

The devil itself turns its attention to the now thawed cleric, striking out at her with six claws and a bite from its odd spider-like maw.  She managed to evade the bite but each of the claw-strikes tear at her, she can feel a magical energy about the attacks, clawing at her very mind as well (Tassara -112, cursed: 6 Wis *drain*, 1d6/day until cured).

Not taking the time to be worried Tassara casts chains of light on the mage, quickly wrapping him up tightly in bands of light.






*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Max_ 




The older mage frowns slightly looking at Duncan with an odd appraisal.  "It quite seems that the 'shit' has very much been started.  Though I must admit questioning the wisdom of continuing it.  All this over an apprentice."  His voice has a stern disapproval.  Hojo shifts awkwardly, wilting against the wall but keeps quiet.

After a moment the man shakes his head, "I'm afraid I must refuse your generous offer.  Pragmatic though a deal may be, were word to get out of such things I would have to answer some quite uncomfortable questions.  I abhor such wasted efforts."  He stands up from the desk, and casually removes what appears to be a slender silver rod from within his robes.  "Unfortunately annihilation of you and yours would be the sensible option at this juncture."

At the mention of horses Hojo shifts slightly, though it's difficult to tell what he thinks of the message.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2015)

"Mage is a sitting duck, "
Ulysesn maintains fire on the devil

Attacks:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+38
4+38 = 42

1d20+38
9+38 = 47

1d20+38
8+38 = 46

1d20+33
1+33 = 34

*1d20+28
18+28 = 46
crit confirm:
1d20+28
9+28 = 37*

1d20+23
9+23 = 32



dmg:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+22
2+22 = 24
1d20+22
16+22 = 38

1d20+22
9+22 = 31
1d20+22
7+22 = 29

1d20+22
13+22 = 35
1d20+22
15+22 = 37

(miss)
(miss)

*
1d20+22
3+22 = 25
1d20+22
7+22 = 29*

1d20+22
15+22 = 37
1d20+22
8+22 = 30


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2015)

Tassara lets out a pained cry as the devil attacks her mind.  She cares not about most of her wounds, but her thoughts...

She steels herself back up and steps back as far as she can from the devil while still having direct line of sight of the mage. -I'll leave him to you, Hayao, I don't think my magic can affect him after this, I'll focus on the wizard instead- 


If they don't hurt her any further by the time her turn comes, she will cast *BLINDNESS on the Master*r(DC22 Fort). Otherwise she focuses on channel energy to keep herself  and the party up. *Either way she asks Rin for healing support. *


6d10+0
1,7,9,10,8,2+0 = 37 + 50% =55


**IF REQUESTED BY HAYAO*, she can cast Lesser Restoration on him instead to get rid of the exhaustion.


*@Duncan*
"Duncan, I believe we will have our hands full here. Unless you swap with him I don't think I can take him out of this place. Your call" Max whispers to Duncan warning him. If he decides to go back, she will dimension door both back to support the others. If he swaps, she will dimension door outside as far as she is able to safety with Hojo.* IF SHE IS NOT ABLE TO DIMESION DOOR, SHE RUNS/FL*Y (with Hojo if she has him).


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2015)

"Bollocks, I'd knew ye'd say that."

Duncan takes a deep breath and communes with Sgaille

"Hey, are ye up fer givin me a hand? I need te get rid of that old guy in a hurry. Kaylee might be in trouble and I need te get finish this. Whatever help ye can give me would be amazeballs."



Init: 
Roll(1d20)+18:
20,+18
Total:38

Round 1
Will dimension door behind the old man and hit him with everything he has. (True strike has been prepared for ages!)

Atk
Roll(1d20)+43:
9,+43
Total:52


Dmg:
Expend focus: 
Roll(4d6)+32:
5,6,2,2,+32
Total:47

Shocking grasp:
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2015)

If duncan successfully dimension door behind the guy,  Max will cast black tentacles trying to trap as many as she can without trapping Hojo. If this is not possible she summons a large gravity elemental to hold them out (specially the old man). "Run!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2015)

*Round 3
*
Hayao gives a nod.

-Handle the Master. I'll do my Duty...I can handle this creature just fine as I am.-

With a fierce "KIAI!" Hayao closes on the creature again, blade lashing out with another flurry of frozen cuts...neutralizing whatever power he'd just used in Tassara with *Denying Strike* as a _swift action_.






Rin gives a nod to Tassara and then bows her head, bringing her hands up to pray as he eyes shut...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Hayao presses the attack, striking again at the huge devil, this time his sword cuts deep enough to catch on the black heart that beats within the foul creature's chest.  Throwing his weight into the sword he pushes and with a burst of black blood the entire creature melts away to goo.

At the sime time Yuki/Cinder reaches down to the trapped mage, without hesitation he grasps the mages neck in one hand and snaps it like a frail twig.  The mage gives one last shuddering gasp then his head turns on an odd, broken angle to look at the monk and he lets out a rasping laugh and speaks, "it was a mistake coming here."  The mage falls still and, apparently, dead.

Tassara and Rin can heal (+55,+14) if they'd like.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Max: Round 1_ 






*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Sgaille's voice echos back in his head as he starts to cast dimensional door, "no no, not like that."  Some unseen force pulls at him in the middle of the casting, the spell threatens to go out of control and for a moment Duncan finds himself coming at the mage from three different angels.  Not having time to contemplate this he strikes, cutting through the mages defenses each time.

Once the attack finishes his senses clear and he sees the mage normally again.





*Spoiler*: _Max_ 




Duncan charges into his dimensional door, however something strange happens, three Duncans exit from separate portals and strike the mage from different sides.  The mage attempts to defend against them, but the attacks complement each other, leaving no space for the man to dodge.  Two of the Duncans fade out of existence after they strike.




The mage, despite his wounds recovers quickly from the attack.  He slides backward a step from Duncan and begins chanting, while withdrawing he slides a potion from a pouch and drinks it as he finishes his chant.  His body shifts slightly, looking stronger and filled with a dangerous grace despite his age  ((Casts 'transformation')).   He grips the silvery rod with both hands and with an electric snap-hiss three feet of lightning extend from one end, held in front of the mage in a balanced fashion.

Three of the demonic creatures move to flank Duncan, striking at him.  Two of them manage to strike him, but luck is on his side and he phases away from the attacks.

Max summons black tentacles, they wrest the two slower guards from the ground keeping them out of combat.  The wizard manages to dodge out of the way of them, eyes focused calmly on Duncan.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2015)

Hayao wilts forward. Exhausted from the fight, and fatigued as the momentum from his wardance fades, he's left covered in black blood with the gore dripping from the nondescript and faded shades of gray that compose his kimono. Still, he rights himself, flicks the gore away from his katana and wipes it off carefully, before he stands up tall despite the tiredness wracking his bones, chin lifted as he huffs out ragged breaths. 

-Is...is he okay?- he asks Tassara hesitantly, glancing over her way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2015)

"It was a mistake coming here? Odd."
Ulysesn knocks out the cowering mage in the corner unconscious as it's the simple answer.
"We'll be taking these apprentices away so they can recover properly from this trauma. I'm sure Drell wouldn't mind some new students."
Ulysesn looks to Hayao
"I'd suggest you move on, Hojo is probably there. We'll take care of everything else."
Ulysesn begins to loot everything in the room for anything valuable including the unconscious apprentices.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2015)

Duncan grunts

"Fuck, How are ye gonna shrug of a badass attack like that you sonofabitch."

Round 2
He moves around so that the three beasts and the mage are in his line of sight. Duncan casts *Constant orgasm* on everyone in the room (1 round no save - more if successful  XD), whilst attacking the wizard.

Roll(1d20)+23: (touch AC)
3,+23
Total:26

Dmg: 
Roll(1d6)+32:
6,+32
Total:38


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2015)

Tassara is about to contact Max when she suddenly gets the gurls voice on her mind.

"Holy shit Duncan!" Max and Charlie exclaim in unison and awe at the strike he just pulled.

-Tass, we need backup. I dont know if Duncan can keep them at ba-... uh-oh- Max says sternly as Duncan casts the wave.

"Lets go! They need some help" Tassara nods to Hayao and the others. If nissa can teleport us there, that would be great. Otherwise run.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Lets go! They need some help" Tassara nods to Hayao and the others. If nissa can teleport us there, that would be great. Otherwise run.


Ulysesn stops looting and then he sticks close to Makenna.
"Hey uhhh fire guy who steals Yuki's body. Don't run off."
Ulysesn looks at Makenna
"Makenna lets just jog up the stairs, I'm rather cautious of teleportation in this place."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2015)

Without warning, preparation or anything of the like, Yuki attempts to force his way to control again.  If it fails, he enters a more meditative mindset, to attempt again later.  if it works, he changes to four armed form again and nods, agreeing on what's to come.

Will-
Roll(1d20)+23:
15,+23
Total:38


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2015)

Yuki is able to wrest control from Cinder again, to his continued anger.


*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Max: Round 2_ 




Duncan shifts to the side to avoid the flanking and re-engage the master while casting his favorite spell.  All five of the demonic creatures are incapacitated, letting out sounds not-of-this-world that are more than a little off-putting.  The old wizard, however, gives no reaction.  Or rather he almost casually blocks Duncan's attack with his blade of lightning.  When Sgaille hits the blade she gives off a mental scream of pain telepathically and a sympathetic feeling of almost being torn apart.

The wizard counters striking at Duncan with surprising speed and skill.  Three strikes hit with numbing electricity, the strange weapon passes with such speed that it would seem to have no substance but it leaves gaping wounds behind, already cauterized from the electricity (Duncan -66 (46 to HP, 20 to the "shield").

Hojo doesn't move, apparently too afraid to budge.





*Spoiler*: _3rd Floor people_ 




Ulysesn and Makenna move to head up the stairs.  They'll arrive to act on the new Round 5.

The others gather around Nissa and she teleports them up to the 5th floor, they'll be able to act normally next round.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2015)

As they teleport, Yuki readies himself, activating rage and choosing Duncan as his chosen ally.  The heat begins radiating off the monk more so than he usually allows as he lurches towards the wizard to grapple.

Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+29:
15,+29
Total:44


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2015)

Tassara arrives and scours out the area. 

"OH THANK THE GODS" Max is visibly relieved of seeing the others arrive and suddenly feels bolstered. "That's Hojo, right?" Max points at the boy looking at Hayao and Tassara. The cleric's eyes stop at the boy Max is pointing. Is it him? IS IT TRULY HIM? *True Sight still activated* If Tassara or Hayao doesn't warn her against it (IE, that's not Hojo) Max will move to Hojo, avoiding the tentacles. She reaches for the young man "We need to get to safety, please!". 

Max will attempt to Dimension Door with him as far as she can. If he still refuses she stays by his side to protect him. 


Whether the boy is Hojo or not, Tassara channels energy on the party.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 8, 2015)

*Round 3*

Hayao's eyes sharpen and adjust as he calls on his *Resolve* to shake the effects of his fatigue off and stand up taller, his gaze scanning the area. There was quite a bit going on at one time, so it takes him a moment to zone in on Hojo, but he does after a moment, eyes widening. For a moment he doesn't know exactly what to make of the spectacle, what with lightning elemental eels roiling in ecstasy, gruesome black tentacles, and Duncan dueling with an buffer looking old man wielding a weapon of electricity. Then after a second to confirm from Tassara, he darts forward towards Hojo as fast as he possibly can, which isn't much when he's Exhausted.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2015)

((The boy is Hojo and doesn't appear to be any sort of illusion or magical trickery))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2015)

Does *Hayao* want Max to dimension door the 3 of them? She was on her way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2015)

Ulysesn will simply have a readied action at all times to interrupt the wizards spells with attacks whenever he gets there. (())
attack:
1d20+40
dmg: 
2d8+10x2


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Does *Hayao* want Max to dimension door the 3 of them? She was on her way.



((Sure, that can work. Doesn't it work weird from the effects Duncan's attack saw, though?))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2015)

*Round 3*

Initiative:
Roll(1d20)+16:
5,+16
Total:21

Drell casts *Communal Protection From Energy (Electricity)* on anyone in touch range (so Hayao, Yuki, Makenna, Fluffykins, Uly, Nissa, and herself?).

*Round 4*

Drell will hold a *Dispel Magic* at the ready to counterspell.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((Sure, that can work. Doesn't it work weird from the effects Duncan's attack saw, though?))



Max is unsure is that was Duncan's own magic or something else, but she is willing to try. Max will take them off the tower to safety then.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2015)

*Round 3*:

Duncan steels himself and focuses on the rhythm of the fight, he has more success connecting three times with the mage for moderate wounds.  The wizard cuts back hitting Duncan three times as well for shocking cauterized wounds (Duncan -60).

Hayao moves forward next to Hojo who wilts somewhat at the sight of the samurai.  Nissa readies herself to counter if needed.  Yuki charges in to grapple with the mage however he gracefully slips away from him as if aware of the monks moves before he even attempts them.

Drell casts communal protection from electricity on those around her (Nissa, Drell, Annie, Rin, Kaylee, Max, Tassara).  Annie animates her swords to attack but the nimble mage dodges away from them.  Kaylee casts boneshatter at the mage, throwing all of her energy into it, oddly the spell rebounds and she is wracked with pain as her bones attempt to part from her body (Kaylee -35, exhausted again).

Max moves to Hayao and Hojo and attempts to dimensional door down to the entrance of the tower.  The trio find themselves in a small 10'x10' covered in black and red blood and some burn marks.  There are no visible exits to the stone chamber.

Tassara channels energy healing those remaining (injured +67).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuki grins and drops into a defensive form, "I guess this is an en_*lightening*_ situation.  Though back talking might be a _double edged sword_.  I deserve a crack on the face after this, but it's still _punny_."



> Supreme Pun:
> -1/encounter may make a pun targeting a specific opponent. Target must will save (DC 10+1/2 level +Wis) or be stunned for 1 round.
> -Creatures immune to stunning may be affected by this normally. Creatures immune to mind effecting abilities may still be targeted
> -but receive a +4 to their save. Unintelligent creatures receive a +8 to their save.
> ...


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2015)

"Well shit... Are we good? At least we are not with the old guy" Max looks at Hojo and Hayao. 

-Uh-...Tass, we are on...a stone room. With blood and scorch marks-

-Must be the place where Ulysesn and Makenna ended up in.  There should be an exit there-

"Damn... ok, there must be a way out here. Do you... uhm... do you want to get inside the bag of holding? just in case?" the girl asks Hojo before trying the walls. She really wants to avoid an awkward chat with Hayao right now, but specially because she doesn't think bringing Hojo outside with all the other corpses might be good.



Tassara will attempt to cast Blindness on the man.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 12, 2015)

Hayao starts to scan the walls one by one calmly, though he was still clearly on edge. 



"No. Do not place him inside of the bag of holding," Hayao says firmly. His expression is like stone, his voice like tepid water.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2015)

At Kaylee's scream Duncan grits his teeth, "I'm sorry sgaille, I know yer in pain but I have te protect her." 

He casts True strike for his next attack using Spell combat

Attack: 
Roll(1d20)+50:
15,+50
Total:65 (Crit due to Sword being Keen)

Confirm: 
Roll(1d20)+30:
2,+30
Total:32

Dmg:

Roll(1d6)+29:
2,+29
Total:31 (x2=62)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2015)

"Ok, time to get out of here" Max will try the walls. "By the way... Im Max (and Charlie). Nice to meet you Hojo..." she tries to ease the young man. "We have been traveling with Hayao for some time now. It took longer than expected to find you...lots of things came up. I heard you are a wizard (or wanted to be one). Do you have your spells with you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2015)

*Round 4*:

Makenna and Ulysesn arrive at the room.  Makenna doesn't hesitate to move forward and engage, striking with one of the white-hot glowing lashes.  Duncan takes advantage of the moment of distraction to enhance his sword's accuracy and strikes diving under the mage's guard and cutting upward.  The glowing darkness takes the mage in the neck and roughly decapitates the wizard.

((There are still the 5 incapacitated demonic creatures there, though I assume the group will quickly deal with them.))


*Spoiler*: _Max, Hayao, Hojo_ 




Looking around carefully the group finds that a trail of bloody footprints approaches and ends at one wall.  Searching it for a concealed exit they find that it's actually an illusionary wall!

Passed the wall is the dungeonous area Hayao was in before.

Hojo is pretty quiet and still clearly afraid but doesn't offer any resistance when guided.  He does seem to freeze up a bit when he sees the bodies of the mages Ulysesn and Makenna fought before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2015)

> ((There are still the 5 incapacitated demonic creatures there, though I assume the group will quickly deal with them.))


Ulysesn starts putting them down for good.
"I think I'm going to sleep a bit (2 hours) while you all check out the tower for funding.I don't want to be tired if we happen to bump into anything else after all. This is a wizards tower, I'd check carefully, who knows what traps there are... 
Makenna you should rest as well, If I'm tired, I know you certainly are considering your condition."
Ulysesn looks to Nissa
"If you don't mind keeping watch for a while that is."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2015)

"We still have the students in the 4th floor. Ill try to talk to them to stand down" Tassara contacts Max and Hayao. -We dealt with the older mage, are you ok?-



-yeah, we found the exit, we are in the dungeons... do you think it should be wise to bring him up? Things are messy here-

-Hayao? How is he?- Tassara leaves the decission to him. -ill try to talk to the other students-


Tassara will heal again and ask the others if they want to follow her down stairs in case things get heated. 

Diplomacy +29


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2015)

Yuki continues that aggressive, rage like stare looking around like something was wrong, while changing back to elf form.  His fingers twitch as his face slowly is overcome by a look of realization, "Where is she...?  She just...dissappeared...I-I'm sure she's fine, but it's still not safe for her alone." he darts out the room, searching for Lantana and will take anything interesting along the way.

Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+30:
20,+30
Total:50
(())


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 13, 2015)

-He's fine. Shaken up, however.-

Hayao clears a path for Hojo to walk through. -I'm going to bring him back to the camp. Are you all alright upstairs?-

His gaze turns to Hojo and lingers there for a bit, expression still set as stone. He sighs and then his gaze turns forward. "Stay close, young master," he says quietly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2015)

@Ulysesn: Ulysesn curls up on the now-dead mage's bed for a nap.  Makenna elects to stay awake but drops exhausted by the bed to rest.  Nissa is fine keeping watch.

@Tassara: On the 4th floor there are 16 students along with two of the teachers.  They're defensive at first but they seem to realize that the masters of the tower have fallen and don't seem to have much of a will to fight.

@Yuki:  Lantana enters the room just as Yuki is leaving, she apparently teleported clear of the room during her attack before and by the time she got back up everyone had vanished, she worked her way up looking for everyone.

@Hayao/Max:  Hojo stays close to Hayao, still clearly unnerved by the whole process.  By "camp" are you meaning you're setting up camp outside the tower or are you teleporting back to base or somewhere?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2015)

Yuki lets out an exhausted but calmed sigh as he sees the woman, "Aah, I'm glad to hear you didn't get hurt." He pats her shoulder, allowing her the distance that so obviously kills Yuki, "what do you think about looking and seeing if there's any cool stuff around here, then head back home for the night?"

((You can use the last roll, or roll a new one if she agrees.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2015)

Drell searches the tower for any books or other magical stuff that might be overlooked by the rest of the party ((runes, diagrams, etc)).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 13, 2015)

Hayao returns to the temporary camp/inn with the older couple to secure it and get his things, or anything he'd left behind, before teleporting to the base where the Order of Tajiya and Toyatomi Clan remnants are stationed. He doesn't speak a word further to Hojo as they go, unless spoken to.

Rin ironically enough, sticks close to Tassara and helps her as she needs it, mostly in placating the students, or helping Drell with her search for magical tomes or objects.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2015)

In short she makes a point that by making deals with devils leads to one's demise... and that they won't hurt innocent people.  If Drell agrees, Tassara will try to convince them to join him in his new tower instead. They could at least stay under vigilinace. She will also try to investigate under who's orders the tower was made.  

She will leave to drell and duncan the looting of the tower... she's sure Drell will be able to find the specifics of what was transpiring here, and otherwise allows him to interrogate the teachers. 

If possible to detect evil, she will do so on the teachers. She's unsure what laws are there in Naisrep regarding the dealings with devils  (Asks Drell I guess). *If the Naisrep empire legally consorts with devils, she will ask Hayao to come back to deal with the evil ones. *



Max drops Charlie's form and goes with Hojo and brings Kathy with her.  "Hayao has been very busy trying to bring back his-... your-... The Order..." Max smiles. "You could say he's one of our leaders. We are not part of the Order but we work together. A lot has happened." 

If Hayao leaves she will reassure Hojo. "He might not say it, but I guess you already know he's glad you are safe"





As soon as Drell/Yuki/Duncan finish off looting the tower, Tassara will come back to their base with them and *rest to be ready to move to Dalgne first thing in the morning...*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2015)

Ulysesn will search the tower* once awake* after everyone else from top to bottom checking each floor carefully. There may be illusionary walls and such after all. This can be easily checked while moving ones hand across walls while moving.
He'll also make sure all the corpses are looted if the party hasn't.
*Perception: 1d20+28
13+28 = 41*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 14, 2015)

((Actual loot-loot will take a while yet, I'm working on it.  Thought I'd give you guys some stuff to chew on though.))

Searching through the tower takes hours, the rest of the night certainly and probably a chunk of the morning to make sure everything is carefully analyzed and considered (not to mention safe to handle).

There are 22 students of various ages from mid-teens to early twenties (this includes both the group on the 4th floor and the ones knocked out on the 3rd floor).   All the students are pretty fearful in general.  There are also two teachers with the students, the teachers do a better job of putting on a face of resistance though with the news that the masters of the tower are dead they don't seem to have any will to fight in them.

The searching also turns up a variety of documentation in the tower.  A lot of it is mundane ledgers around managing the tower however there are a number of communications, both personal and administrative.

A careful reading of these finds a number of ones that are encoded directions, made to look like normal communications but actually orders for the tower.  No names are mentioned however it is clear that the tower is operating with direction from Naisrep's government - though probably not the Emperor himself.  The records list disturbing numbers of people being sent to the tower to act as research subjects and much smaller numbers being sent out from the tower.  It is difficult to read the tone in such encoded letters but whomever is writing them seems pleased with the successes but constantly demanding more and faster progress.

The searching also finds a variety of different research materials about the various experiments going on in the tower.  The majority of it is rather typical, item crafting, spell research, work with potions and scrolls.  There are two programs of interest that seem to be where the tower stands out.

The first is a system of accelerating the study of mages through contracts with Devils.  The process is apparently fairly simple, the documents detail a group of devils with expertise in matters arcane that some sort of 'standing agreement' exists with them.  Once a mage reaches a certain level of power a ritual can be performed linking them with mage.  The mage is granted knowledge and magical power allowing for a much accelerated development in exchange for the devil being aware of the mage and being able to barter for future debts.  Like most such contracts it's painfully open ended but might be managed if one has sufficient will and self control.

The other is a far cruder and more invasive system.  It outlines a process that implants a target with a large number of weak demonic spirits.  As these demons do battle within the target they will grow in power quickly and so long as the host can endure the process.  Those with sufficient will emerge from the process dramatically empowered by the presence of the demon that "wins," though far more frequently they are mentally destroyed during the battle leaving only a mental husk behind.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2015)

"Well seems we will have another problem with this goverment later on..." Tassara comments to Drell and the others.

"No more devils, no more experimentations" Tassara will make that very clear to them. She will tell the students they will reveal to the world what transpired here. What they do now is their choice, and leaves to *Drell* the decision to accept them or not into his tower. She will make them write confessions. If they decide to go home, she will take them to the near town so they find their way back. She uses all her Holy smites to destroy the husks outside and gives account to the locals about the tower with writen confessions. (( *anyone against this?? ) we need some back up to avoid the arena all over again, but i guess we will fight it out next time*)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuki heads back to the city at some point, bringing the group of students to the tower to help clean up the mess, he keeps his eye on them constantly to make sure they behave.  He wants them to get a bit of the initial overwhelmed feeling out before things really begin, especially the scent of blood and death.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 14, 2015)

((Okay, I've decided I'm far too lazy to create all the spellbooks that would be available here.  So I've converted their value to extra gold.  For those interested I'll say you can spend up to 10,000gp worth of spells to your spellbooks at the raw copy cost assuming they were found in books in the tower.)


*Spoiler*: _Treasure List_ 




Coins 34985 pp, 455671 gp, 399000 sp, 204000 cp
Gems
2 x Alexandrite (200 gp)
4 x Alexandrite (300 gp)
5 x Alexandrite (500 gp)
4 x Alexandrite (600 gp)
2 x Alexandrite (800 gp)
Amethyst (80 gp)
Amethyst (110 gp)
2 x Amethyst (120 gp)
Amethyst (130 gp)
Amethyst (160 gp)
Aquamarine (200 gp)
Aquamarine (300 gp)
3 x Aquamarine (400 gp)
3 x Aquamarine (500 gp)
2 x Aquamarine (600 gp)
2 x Aquamarine (700 gp)
3 x Aquamarine (800 gp)
Azurite (7 gp)
2 x Azurite (8 gp)
Azurite (11 gp)
Azurite (12 gp)
Azurite (13 gp)
Banded Agate (5 gp)
Banded Agate (9 gp)
2 x Banded Agate (10 gp)
2 x Banded Agate (11 gp)
Banded Agate (15 gp)
2 x Black Opal (1000 gp)
Black Opal (1200 gp)
Black Pearl (200 gp)
3 x Black Pearl (300 gp)
2 x Black Pearl (400 gp)
5 x Black Pearl (500 gp)
Black Pearl (600 gp)
Black Pearl (700 gp)
Black Star Sapphire (600 gp)
Black Star Sapphire (700 gp)
2 x Bloodstone (40 gp)
Bloodstone (50 gp)
Bloodstone (60 gp)
Blue Diamond (2000 gp)
Blue Quartz (7 gp)
2 x Blue Quartz (8 gp)
2 x Blue Quartz (9 gp)
3 x Blue Quartz (10 gp)
Blue Quartz (12 gp)
Blue Sapphire (700 gp)
Blue Sapphire (800 gp)
Blue Sapphire (1000 gp)
2 x Blue Star Sapphire (500 gp)
2 x Blue Star Sapphire (700 gp)
Blue Star Sapphire (1000 gp)
Blue Star Sapphire (1300 gp)
Blue Star Sapphire (1400 gp)
Bright Green Emerald (5000 gp)
Brown Diamond (6000 gp)
Brown-green Garnet (60 gp)
Brown-green Garnet (90 gp)
5 x Brown-green Garnet (100 gp)
Canary Diamond (4000 gp)
Carnelian (20 gp)
4 x Carnelian (50 gp)
Carnelian (70 gp)
Chalcedony (30 gp)
2 x Chalcedony (40 gp)
2 x Chalcedony (50 gp)
2 x Chalcedony (60 gp)
Chalcedony (70 gp)
Chalcedony (80 gp)
2 x Chrysoberyl (90 gp)
Chrysoberyl (100 gp)
Chrysoberyl (120 gp)
Chrysoberyl (130 gp)
3 x Chrysoprase (40 gp)
5 x Chrysoprase (50 gp)
Chrysoprase (60 gp)
Chrysoprase (80 gp)
Citrine (30 gp)
2 x Citrine (40 gp)
Citrine (50 gp)
Citrine (70 gp)
Coral (50 gp)
2 x Coral (70 gp)
Coral (90 gp)
Coral (100 gp)
2 x Coral (110 gp)
Coral (120 gp)
Coral (130 gp)
Coral (150 gp)
4 x Deep Blue Spinel (300 gp)
2 x Deep Blue Spinel (400 gp)
3 x Deep Blue Spinel (500 gp)
Deep Blue Spinel (600 gp)
Deep Green Spinel (80 gp)
Deep Green Spinel (90 gp)
Deep Green Spinel (110 gp)
Deep Green Spinel (120 gp)
2 x Deep Green Spinel (130 gp)
Emerald (700 gp)
3 x Emerald (900 gp)
Emerald (1100 gp)
Emerald (1300 gp)
Eye Agate (7 gp)
2 x Eye Agate (8 gp)
Eye Agate (9 gp)
Eye Agate (11 gp)
Fiery Yellow Corundum (900 gp)
Fiery Yellow Corundum (1400 gp)
2 x Fire Opal (900 gp)
Fire Opal (1000 gp)
Fire Opal (1100 gp)
Freshwater Pearl (5 gp)
Freshwater Pearl (7 gp)
2 x Freshwater Pearl (8 gp)
Freshwater Pearl (10 gp)
4 x Freshwater Pearl (11 gp)
Freshwater Pearl (16 gp)
Golden Pearl (70 gp)
Golden Pearl (80 gp)
Golden Pearl (90 gp)
5 x Golden Pearl (100 gp)
Golden Pearl (110 gp)
Golden Pearl (120 gp)
2 x Golden Pearl (130 gp)
Golden Pearl (150 gp)
2 x Golden Yellow Topaz (300 gp)
2 x Golden Yellow Topaz (400 gp)
2 x Golden Yellow Topaz (500 gp)
4 x Golden Yellow Topaz (600 gp)
7 x Golden Yellow Topaz (700 gp)
Golden Yellow Topaz (800 gp)
Hematite (5 gp)
Hematite (7 gp)
3 x Hematite (8 gp)
2 x Hematite (9 gp)
Hematite (11 gp)
Jade (100 gp)
Jade (120 gp)
2 x Jasper (20 gp)
Jasper (30 gp)
Jasper (50 gp)
Jasper (60 gp)
Jet (80 gp)
3 x Jet (100 gp)
2 x Jet (110 gp)
2 x Jet (120 gp)
Lapis Lazuli (8 gp)
2 x Lapis Lazuli (10 gp)
3 x Lapis Lazuli (11 gp)
3 x Lapis Lazuli (13 gp)
Lapis Lazuli (14 gp)
Lapis Lazuli (16 gp)
2 x Malachite (6 gp)
Malachite (7 gp)
2 x Malachite (8 gp)
2 x Malachite (9 gp)
2 x Malachite (10 gp)
Malachite (11 gp)
3 x Malachite (12 gp)
2 x Moonstone (20 gp)
Moonstone (30 gp)
Moonstone (40 gp)
4 x Moonstone (50 gp)
Moonstone (70 gp)
Moss Agate (6 gp)
2 x Moss Agate (7 gp)
Moss Agate (9 gp)
2 x Moss Agate (10 gp)
2 x Moss Agate (12 gp)
Moss Agate (13 gp)
Obsidian (9 gp)
Obsidian (10 gp)
Obsidian (11 gp)
Obsidian (13 gp)
2 x Obsidian (14 gp)
Obsidian (15 gp)
2 x Onyx (40 gp)
Onyx (50 gp)
Peridot (20 gp)
Peridot (30 gp)
Peridot (40 gp)
2 x Peridot (50 gp)
Peridot (60 gp)
Peridot (70 gp)
Peridot (80 gp)
Pink Diamond (4000 gp)
Pink Diamond (6000 gp)
Pink Pearl (60 gp)
Pink Pearl (80 gp)
Pink Pearl (90 gp)
Pink Pearl (100 gp)
Pink Pearl (110 gp)
Red Garnet (80 gp)
Red Garnet (90 gp)
Red Garnet (110 gp)
2 x Red Garnet (120 gp)
Red Spinel (80 gp)
Red Spinel (100 gp)
Red Spinel (120 gp)
Red Spinel (130 gp)
Red-brown Spinel (70 gp)
3 x Red-brown Spinel (100 gp)
2 x Red-brown Spinel (120 gp)
Rhodochrosite (7 gp)
Rhodochrosite (8 gp)
Rhodochrosite (9 gp)
Rhodochrosite (12 gp)
Rhodochrosite (13 gp)
Rich Purple Corundum (900 gp)
Rock Crystal (20 gp)
2 x Rock Crystal (30 gp)
3 x Rock Crystal (50 gp)
2 x Rock Crystal (60 gp)
2 x Rose Quartz (30 gp)
Rose Quartz (50 gp)
Rose Quartz (60 gp)
Rose Quartz (70 gp)
Rose Quartz (80 gp)
Sardonyx (30 gp)
Sardonyx (40 gp)
Sardonyx (50 gp)
Sardonyx (60 gp)
Sardonyx (80 gp)
Silver Pearl (70 gp)
Silver Pearl (90 gp)
2 x Silver Pearl (100 gp)
Silver Pearl (120 gp)
Silver Pearl (130 gp)
Smoky Quartz (20 gp)
Smoky Quartz (40 gp)
Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
Smoky Quartz (70 gp)
Star Rose Quartz (20 gp)
Star Rose Quartz (30 gp)
Star Rose Quartz (40 gp)
2 x Star Rose Quartz (50 gp)
Star Rose Quartz (60 gp)
Star Rose Quartz (70 gp)
2 x Star Ruby (600 gp)
Star Ruby (700 gp)
Star Ruby (800 gp)
Star Ruby (900 gp)
Star Ruby (1000 gp)
2 x Star Ruby (1100 gp)
Tourmaline (90 gp)
Turquoise (8 gp)
3 x Turquoise (9 gp)
2 x Turquoise (12 gp)
Turquoise (13 gp)
Turquoise (14 gp)
2 x Violet Garnet (200 gp)
7 x Violet Garnet (400 gp)
6 x Violet Garnet (500 gp)
4 x Violet Garnet (600 gp)
Violet Garnet (700 gp)
2 x White Opal (900 gp)
White Opal (1000 gp)
White Opal (1400 gp)
2 x White Pearl (90 gp)
White Pearl (100 gp)
2 x White Pearl (110 gp)
White Pearl (130 gp)
Zircon (40 gp)
Zircon (50 gp)
Zircon (60 gp)
Total value = 124576 gp
Art Objects
A Perfect Rose in Temporal Stasis (6000 gp)
Azurite Ring set with Lapis Lazuli (600 gp)
Bloodstone Dice (pair) set with Sardonyx (1100 gp)
Bloodstone Miniature (of a Tree) (300 gp)
Bolt of Copper Cloth (1500 gp)
Bolt of Electrum Cloth set with Pink Pearl (3000 gp)
Bolt of Electrum Cloth set with Red-brown Spinel (4000 gp)
Bolt of Electrum Cloth set with Tourmaline (2000 gp)
Bolt of Fine Cloth (50 gp)
Bolt of Fine Cloth (70 gp)
Bolt of Fine Cloth threaded with Brass (100 gp)
Bolt of Gold Cloth set with Brown-green Garnet (2000 gp)
Bolt of Gold Cloth set with Golden Pearl (1000 gp)
Bolt of Gold Cloth set with Red-brown Spinel (4000 gp)
Bolt of Gold Cloth set with Violet Garnet (4000 gp)
Bolt of Silk (60 gp)
Bolt of Silk (90 gp)
Bolt of Silk threaded with Fine Steel (100 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth (500 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth (600 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth (1900 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth set with Amethyst (3000 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth set with Amethyst (5000 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth set with Chrysoberyl (6000 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth set with Jade (3000 gp)
Bolt of Silver Cloth set with Jade (6000 gp)
Bottle of Exotic Wine (900 gp)
Bottle of Exotic Wine (1300 gp)
Bottle of Exotic Wine (1400 gp)
2 x Bottle of Fine Wine (200 gp)
Box of Perfumed Candles (60 gp)
Box of Perfumed Candles (70 gp)
Box of Perfumed Candles (90 gp)
Brass Armband set with Zircon (700 gp)
Brass Brooch set with Hematite (100 gp)
Brass Cloth Gown (1200 gp)
Brass Cloth Vest (500 gp)
Brass Cloth Vest (600 gp)
Brass Cloth Vest (700 gp)
Brass Hairpin set with Moss Agate (200 gp)
Brass Idol (of a God of Beauty) (700 gp)
Bronze Buckle set with Azurite (800 gp)
Bronze Cloth Robe (600 gp)
Bronze Cloth Tabard (1100 gp)
Bronze Dice (pair) set with Azurite (400 gp)
Bronze Dice (pair) set with Banded Agate (600 gp)
Bronze Framed Painting (1200 gp)
Bronze Orrery (2100 gp)
Bronze Statue (of a Nature God) set with Black Pearl (2000 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn inlaid with Brass (600 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn inlaid with Bronze (900 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn inlaid with Silver (800 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Black Star Sapphire (3000 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Citrine (900 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Fiery Yellow Corundum (3000 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Iolite (700 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Iolite (1100 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Onyx (600 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Red-brown Spinel (1200 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Zircon (800 gp)
Carved Ivory Drinking Horn wreathed in Continual Flame (2000 gp)
Carved Wooden Coffer (40 gp)
Carved Wooden Dice (pair) (50 gp)
Carved Wooden Ring (90 gp)
Carved Wooden Staff (50 gp)
Carved Wooden Staff studded with Brass (100 gp)
Carved Wooden Staff studded with Fine Steel (200 gp)
Carved Wooden Sundial (140 gp)
Ceramic Comb (10 gp)
Ceramic Ewer (120 gp)
Ceramic Jar (90 gp)
Ceramic Ring (70 gp)
Ceramic Statuette (of a Fire Goddess) (90 gp)
Chrysoberyl Ewer (500 gp)
Chrysoberyl Medallion set with White Pearl (2100 gp)
Chrysoprase Dice (pair) (700 gp)
Copper Brooch set with Banded Agate (600 gp)
Copper Cloth Choker (140 gp)
Copper Cloth Gloves (120 gp)
Copper Cloth Hunter's Cap (130 gp)
Copper Cloth Robe (700 gp)
Copper Medallion set with Chrysoprase (1100 gp)
Copper Rod (500 gp)
Copper Stele (1600 gp)
2 x Crystal Ball (1400 gp)
Crystal Ball (2500 gp)
Crystal Box inlaid with Bronze (1300 gp)
Crystal Goblet set with Zircon (700 gp)
Crystal Mask inlaid with Silver (400 gp)
Crystal Scroll Case (600 gp)
Dragonscale Coinpurse inlaid with Electrum (1600 gp)
Dragonscale Corset (4000 gp)
Dragonscale Gloves (900 gp)
Dragonscale Mask set with Deep Green Spinel (1600 gp)
Dragonscale Sash (1500 gp)
Dragonscale Sash (1700 gp)
Dragonscale Shortsword Scabbard wreathed in White Continual Flame (5000 gp)
Ebony Amphora (1000 gp)
Ebony Comb (900 gp)
Ebony Dice (pair) set with Jasper (1000 gp)
Ebony Jar set with Rich Purple Corundum (6000 gp)
Ebony Miniature (of a Temple) (400 gp)
Ebony Miniature (of a Castle) inlaid with Bronze (600 gp)
Ebony Ring (800 gp)
Ebony Ring inlaid with Fine Steel (800 gp)
2 x Ebony Rod (1000 gp)
Ebony Statuette (of a Female Elf) set with Golden Yellow Topaz (3000 gp)
Ebony Urn set with Blue Sapphire (5000 gp)
Electrum Bell set with Jet (1200 gp)
Electrum Belt (1400 gp)
Electrum Censer (2000 gp)
Electrum Chain (300 gp)
Electrum Cloth Cloak (1300 gp)
Electrum Cloth Cloak set with Silver Pearl (3000 gp)
Electrum Cloth Gloves (100 gp)
Electrum Cloth Gloves (300 gp)
Electrum Cloth Gown set with Golden Yellow Topaz (6000 gp)
Electrum Cloth Hunter's Cap (300 gp)
Electrum Cloth Ribbon (50 gp)
Electrum Cloth Sash (500 gp)
Electrum Cloth Sash (1000 gp)
Electrum Cloth Tabard set with Alexandrite (3000 gp)
Electrum Cloth Talisman (40 gp)
Electrum Comb (1400 gp)
Electrum Medallion inlaid with Electrum (700 gp)
Electrum Orrery (2000 gp)
Electrum Totem (of a Totem Charge) (2000 gp)
Ermine Bracers (1700 gp)
Ermine Choker set with Deep Green Spinel (1000 gp)
Ermine Coinpurse set with Red-brown Spinel (1200 gp)
Ermine Corset (5000 gp)
Ermine Longsword Scabbard set with Fire Opal (10000 gp)
Ermine Pouch (700 gp)
Ermine Pouch set with White Pearl (1500 gp)
Ermine Ribbon (100 gp)
2 x Ermine Ribbon (300 gp)
Ermine Ribbon (800 gp)
Ermine Ribbon inlaid with Silver (1000 gp)
Ermine Talisman (100 gp)
Ermine Talisman (500 gp)
Ermine Talisman (600 gp)
Ermine Talisman (800 gp)
Ermine Talisman set with Star Rose Quartz (1400 gp)
Ermine Vest (700 gp)
Ermine bound Book (blank) (1500 gp)
Ermine bound Book (blank) (1700 gp)
Feathered Coinpurse (70 gp)
Feathered Gloves (100 gp)
Feathered Gloves (120 gp)
Feathered Pouch (100 gp)
Feathered Ribbon (70 gp)
Feathered Talisman (70 gp)
Feathered Talisman (110 gp)
Feathered bound Book (blank) (110 gp)
Fine Cloth Choker trimmed with Ermine (70 gp)
Fine Cloth Coat threaded with Bronze (400 gp)
Fine Cloth Gloves trimmed with Ermine (90 gp)
Fine Cloth Gown threaded with Fine Steel (400 gp)
Fine Cloth Gown threaded with Platinum (900 gp)
Fine Cloth Robe (110 gp)
Fine Cloth Sash threaded with Electrum (300 gp)
Fine Cloth Sash threaded with Silver (400 gp)
Fine Cloth Vest threaded with Gold (600 gp)
Fine Cloth Vest threaded with Silver (200 gp)
Fine Leather Belt (500 gp)
Fine Leather Belt (1100 gp)
Fine Leather Coat wreathed in Continual Flame (4000 gp)
Fine Leather Coinpurse (100 gp)
Fine Leather Ribbon set with Lapis Lazuli (400 gp)
Fine Steel Cloth Cloak (500 gp)
Fine Steel Cloth Cloak (600 gp)
Fine Steel Cloth Coat (800 gp)
Fine Steel Cloth Pennant (600 gp)
Fine Steel Cloth Sash (200 gp)
Fine Steel Framed Painting (1500 gp)
Fine Steel Idol (of an Undead God) (1100 gp)
Fine Steel Music Box (2100 gp)
Fine Steel Tiara (900 gp)
Fine Steel Warhammer set with Brown-green Garnet (1800 gp)
Fox Fur Belt set with Deep Green Spinel (1600 gp)
Fox Fur Bracers (400 gp)
Fox Fur Gloves (200 gp)
Fox Fur Hunter's Cap (400 gp)
Fox Fur Hunter's Cap (800 gp)
Fox Fur Shoes (300 gp)
Fox Fur Talisman set with Banded Agate (600 gp)
Gilded Wooden Amphora inlaid with Mithral (7000 gp)
Gilded Wooden Coffer wreathed in Green Continual Flame (6000 gp)
Gilded Wooden Idol (of a God of Plants) set with Aquamarine (3000 gp)
Gilded Wooden Mask set with Coral (1900 gp)
Gilded Wooden Mask set with Tourmaline (1600 gp)
Gilded Wooden Necklace (900 gp)
Gilded Wooden Orb wreathed in Red Continual Flame (11000 gp)
Gilded Wooden Ring set with Iolite (1400 gp)
Gilded Wooden Ring set with Onyx (1100 gp)
Gilded Wooden Urn inlaid with Adamantine (6000 gp)
Glass Eye (500 gp)
Glass Eye (1000 gp)
Glass Eye (1600 gp)
Gold Amulet (1000 gp)
Gold Buckle (100 gp)
Gold Cloth Coat set with Silver Pearl (2000 gp)
Gold Cloth Pennant (1200 gp)
Gold Cloth Pennant (1300 gp)
Gold Cloth Ribbon (30 gp)
Gold Cloth Sash (200 gp)
Gold Cloth Tabard (1500 gp)
Gold Framed Painting (6000 gp)
Gold Longsword Scabbard (1000 gp)
Gold Pendant (500 gp)
Gold Plate Armor wreathed in White Continual Flame (4000 gp)
Gold Torc set with Jet (1100 gp)
Gold Vase (1000 gp)
Iron Box (20 gp)
Iron Brooch (90 gp)
Iron Chime (30 gp)
Iron Choker (60 gp)
Iron Coffer (60 gp)
Iron Earrings (70 gp)
Iron Ewer (130 gp)
Iron Gauntlets (120 gp)
Iron Hairpin (140 gp)
Iron Pendant (130 gp)
Iron Scroll Case (40 gp)
Ivory Dice (pair) set with Hematite (400 gp)
Ivory Dice (pair) set with Obsidian (1000 gp)
Ivory Figurine (of a God of Light) (500 gp)
Ivory Statue (of a Goddess of Fate) (1600 gp)
Ivory Statue (of an Air Goddess) (2000 gp)
Ivory Stele wreathed in Continual Flame (2000 gp)
Jet Dice (pair) inlaid with Copper (900 gp)
Jet Sundial set with Deep Blue Spinel (3000 gp)
Lacquered Wooden Ring set with Turquoise (800 gp)
Lacquered Wooden Stele (1500 gp)
Lacquered Wooden Totem (of a Totem Charge) (800 gp)
Large Carpet threaded with Silver (2000 gp)
Large Tapestry (1500 gp)
Large Tapestry (1800 gp)
Leather Belt (90 gp)
Leather Belt (120 gp)
Leather Belt set with Lapis Lazuli (120 gp)
Leather Belt set with Onyx (300 gp)
Leather Belt set with Rhodochrosite (90 gp)
Leather Belt set with Rock Crystal (100 gp)
2 x Leather Belt with Brass Buckle (80 gp)
Leather Belt with Fine Steel Buckle (180 gp)
Leather Belt with Silver Buckle (900 gp)
Leather Boots with Brass Buckles (110 gp)
Leather Boots with Copper Buckles (10 gp)
Leather Boots with Electrum Buckles (300 gp)
Leather Boots with Fine Steel Buckles (50 gp)
Leather Boots with Fine Steel Buckles (110 gp)
Leather Bracers (50 gp)
Leather Talisman (80 gp)
Leather Vest (30 gp)
Leather Vest (80 gp)
Leather Vest (100 gp)
Leather bound Book (blank) (140 gp)
Leopard Fur Cloak (1200 gp)
Leopard Fur Sash (1200 gp)
Leopard Fur Sash (1700 gp)
Leopard Fur Tabard (1700 gp)
Marble Mask (600 gp)
Marble Puzzle Box (500 gp)
Marble Ring set with Malachite (300 gp)
Moonstone Miniature (of a Castle) (900 gp)
Moss Agate Statue (of an Aberrant God) (1500 gp)
Obsidian Mask set with Peridot (1000 gp)
Obsidian Statue (of a Serpent) set with Golden Yellow Topaz (6000 gp)
Onyx Dice (pair) (600 gp)
Onyx Ring (800 gp)
Onyx Statue (of a Phoenix) (3000 gp)
Ornate Silver Mirror (200 gp)
Ornate Silver Mirror set with Rhodochrosite (800 gp)
Painted Glass Medallion (10 gp)
Painted Glass Miniature (of a Tree) (140 gp)
Painted Glass Necklace (110 gp)
Painted Glass Ring (30 gp)
Pewter Belt (110 gp)
Pewter Brazier (80 gp)
Pewter Dice (pair) (40 gp)
Pewter Goblet (80 gp)
Pewter Goblet (90 gp)
Pewter Longsword (100 gp)
Pewter Miniature (of a Tree) (20 gp)
Pewter Rapier (60 gp)
Pewter Ring (120 gp)
Pewter Staff (50 gp)
Pewter Staff (90 gp)
Pewter Statuette (of a God of Strength) (90 gp)
Pewter Tiara (70 gp)
Pewter Tiara (140 gp)
Pewter Urn (60 gp)
Pewter bound Book (blank) (160 gp)
Platinum Cloth Hunter's Cap (200 gp)
Platinum Cloth Ribbon (140 gp)
Platinum Cloth Tabard (1400 gp)
Platinum Flask inlaid with Gold (1100 gp)
Platinum Gauntlets set with Aquamarine (3000 gp)
Platinum Orrery set with Rich Purple Corundum (4000 gp)
Platinum Ring (200 gp)
Platinum Rod inlaid with Platinum (1500 gp)
Platinum Sundial inlaid with Mithral (8000 gp)
Polished Stone Ewer (100 gp)
Polished Stone Jar (80 gp)
Polished Stone Ring (120 gp)
Polished Stone Ring (130 gp)
Porcelain Amphora carved with Knotwork (1600 gp)
Porcelain Amphora carved with Knotwork (1700 gp)
Porcelain Dice (pair) set with Malachite (400 gp)
Porcelain Goblet inlaid with Copper (1100 gp)
Porcelain Scroll Case carved with Knotwork (400 gp)
Porcelain Scroll Case carved with Knotwork (800 gp)
Porcelain Statuette (of an Air God) (600 gp)
Porcelain Totem (of a Totem Charge) inlaid with Gold (1000 gp)
Porcelain Vase (1500 gp)
Rabbit Fur Coinpurse (120 gp)
Rabbit Fur Ribbon (40 gp)
Rabbit Fur Ribbon (60 gp)
Rabbit Fur Sash (30 gp)
Rabbit Fur bound Book (blank) (20 gp)
Rare Book (The Cainna Apocrypha) (900 gp)
Red Spinel Dice (pair) inlaid with Copper (900 gp)
Rosewood Amphora (1800 gp)
Rosewood Jar (600 gp)
Rosewood Mask (500 gp)
Rosewood Sundial inlaid with Silver (1700 gp)
Sable Boots (800 gp)
Sable Gloves (1100 gp)
Sable Longsword Scabbard (2000 gp)
Sable Ribbon (100 gp)
Sable Ribbon (200 gp)
Sable Ribbon (500 gp)
Sable Ribbon inlaid with Fine Steel (1200 gp)
Sable Sash wreathed in Continual Flame (1000 gp)
Sable Talisman inlaid with Brass (1000 gp)
Sable Talisman set with Bloodstone (400 gp)
Sable Talisman set with Peridot (1700 gp)
Sable Vest wreathed in Red Continual Flame (7000 gp)
Sable bound Book (blank) (1600 gp)
Sable bound Book (blank) set with Blue Star Sapphire (5000 gp)
Set of Crystal Polyhedral Dice (300 gp)
Set of Crystal Polyhedral Dice (800 gp)
Silk Choker threaded with Gold (140 gp)
Silk Choker threaded with Platinum (100 gp)
Silk Choker trimmed with Ermine (80 gp)
Silk Choker trimmed with Sable (20 gp)
Silk Cloak (100 gp)
Silk Cloak (140 gp)
Silk Coat trimmed with Leopard Fur (200 gp)
Silk Gown (60 gp)
Silk Gown threaded with Silver (900 gp)
Silk Tabard (80 gp)
Silk Tabard threaded with Silver (800 gp)
Silk Tabard trimmed with Fox Fur (1000 gp)
Silk Tabard trimmed with Leopard Fur (300 gp)
Silk Vest threaded with Silver (900 gp)
Silver Bell inlaid with Platinum (1300 gp)
Silver Chain (1000 gp)
Silver Circlet (500 gp)
Silver Cloth Choker (70 gp)
Silver Cloth Choker (120 gp)
Silver Cloth Choker (700 gp)
Silver Cloth Choker (800 gp)
Silver Cloth Cloak set with Amber (3000 gp)
Silver Cloth Cloak set with Coral (1000 gp)
Silver Cloth Gloves (200 gp)
Silver Cloth Gown (1300 gp)
Silver Cloth Hunter's Cap (70 gp)
Silver Cloth Sash (500 gp)
Silver Cloth Vest (400 gp)
Silver Coffer (1600 gp)
Silver Comb (700 gp)
Silver Decanter set with Brown-green Garnet (1800 gp)
Silver Earrings set with Lapis Lazuli (400 gp)
Silver Longsword Scabbard (1000 gp)
Silver Music Box inlaid with Adamantine (6000 gp)
Silver Pearl Pedestal (3000 gp)
Silver Pearl Stele (4000 gp)
Silver Shortsword Scabbard wreathed in Red Continual Flame (6000 gp)
Silver Skull set with Black Opal (5000 gp)
Silver Totem (of a Totem Charge) set with Golden Yellow Topaz (4000 gp)
Silver Warhammer (2300 gp)
Small Bag of Incense (130 gp)
Small Bag of Spices (50 gp)
Small Bag of Spices (80 gp)
Small Carpet (500 gp)
Small Carpet threaded with Fine Steel (1500 gp)
Small Silver Mirror (160 gp)
2 x Small Tapestry (600 gp)
Small Tapestry (900 gp)
Small Tapestry threaded with Copper (1300 gp)
Small Tapestry threaded with Electrum (2000 gp)
Small Tapestry threaded with Electrum (4000 gp)
Small Vial of Exotic Perfume (100 gp)
2 x Small Vial of Perfume (70 gp)
2 x Small Vial of Perfume (80 gp)
Small Vial of Perfume (110 gp)
Tooled Leather Boots inlaid with Bronze (1000 gp)
Tooled Leather Choker (300 gp)
2 x Tooled Leather Gloves (200 gp)
Tooled Leather Hunter's Cap set with Carnelian (400 gp)
Tooled Leather Mask inlaid with Silver (1200 gp)
Tooled Leather Ribbon set with Blue Quartz (400 gp)
Tooled Leather Ribbon set with Blue Quartz (500 gp)
Tooled Leather Sash set with Chrysoberyl (1800 gp)
Tooled Leather Talisman set with Blue Quartz (200 gp)
Tooled Leather Talisman set with Hematite (400 gp)
Tooled Leather Talisman set with Moss Agate (900 gp)
Tooled Leather bound Book (blank) inlaid with Electrum (1800 gp)
Tooled Leather bound Book (blank) inlaid with Platinum (1300 gp)
Tourmaline Necklace set with Tourmaline (1100 gp)
Turquoise Medallion (300 gp)
Unframed Painting (800 gp)
Wood Framed Painting (600 gp)
Total value = 475980 gp

Magic Items
Adamantine Dagger (3002 gp) (Medium) (design provides clue to function)
Arcane Scroll (Reduce Person (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Unseen Servant (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Summon Monster I (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Magic Weapon (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Floating Disk (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Burning Hands (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Disrupt Undead (12 gp 5 sp), Unseen Servant (25 gp)) (total 37 gp 5 sp)
Arcane Scroll (Ghost Sound (12 gp 5 sp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp)) (total 37 gp 5 sp)
Arcane Scroll (Burning Hands (25 gp), Shield (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Magic Weapon (25 gp), Ventriloquism (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Detect Secret Doors (25 gp), Sleep (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Chill Touch (25 gp), Color Spray (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Open/Close (12 gp 5 sp), Feather Fall (25 gp), Shield (25 gp)) (total 62 gp 5 sp)
Arcane Scroll (Animate Rope (25 gp), Magic Weapon (25 gp), Mount (25 gp)) (total 75 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Floating Disk (25 gp), Shocking Grasp (25 gp)) (total 75 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Expeditious Retreat (25 gp), Mage Armor (25 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp)) (total 75 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Cause Fear (25 gp), Cure Light Wounds (50 gp), Ventriloquism (25 gp)) (total 100 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Acid Arrow (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Levitate (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Glitterdust (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Enlarge Person (25 gp), Identify (125 gp)) (total 150 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Magic Aura (25 gp), Web (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Hypnotism (25 gp), Levitate (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (2 x Jump (25 gp), Command Undead (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Bull's Strength (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Mirror Image (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Pyrotechnics (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Shield (25 gp), Knock (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Shield (25 gp), Summon Swarm (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Shocking Grasp (25 gp), Spider Climb (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Animate Rope (25 gp), Comprehend Languages (25 gp), Owl's Wisdom (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Remove Fear (50 gp), Eagle's Splendor (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Calm Emotions (200 gp)) (total 200 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Lesser Confusion (50 gp), Mage Armor (25 gp), Levitate (150 gp)) (total 225 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Disguise Self (25 gp), Silence (200 gp)) (total 225 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Expeditious Retreat (25 gp), Ray of Enfeeblement (25 gp), Cure Moderate Wounds (200 gp)) (total 250 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Command Undead (150 gp), Summon Monster II (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Flaming Sphere (150 gp), Resist Energy (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Magic Mouth (160 gp), Minor Image (150 gp)) (total 310 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Disguise Self (25 gp), Knock (150 gp), Resist Energy (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Jump (25 gp), Eagle's Splendor (150 gp), Minor Image (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Water Breathing (375 gp)) (total 375 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Displacement (375 gp)) (total 375 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Detect Undead (25 gp), Command Undead (150 gp), Silence (200 gp)) (total 375 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Bull's Strength (150 gp), Cat's Grace (150 gp), Scare (150 gp)) (total 450 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Magic Mouth (160 gp), Obscure Object (150 gp), Spectral Hand (150 gp)) (total 460 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Shocking Grasp (25 gp), Hypnotic Pattern (150 gp), Greater Magic Weapon (375 gp)) (total 550 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Reduce Person (25 gp), Good Hope (525 gp)) (total 575 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Locate Creature (700 gp)) (total 700 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Ventriloquism (25 gp), Bull's Strength (150 gp), Daylight (525 gp)) (total 700 gp)
Arcane Scroll (Continual Flame (200 gp), Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (375 gp), Freedom of Movement (1000 gp)) (total 1575 gp)
Bag of Holding (II) (5000 gp)
Bastard Sword (Small) (+3 weapon) (18335 gp)
Bastard Sword (Medium) (+4 weapon, Frost) (50335 gp)
Brooch of Shielding (1500 gp)
Buckler (Medium) (+1 shield) (1165 gp)
Caster's Shield (3153 gp) (Medium)
Cloak of Resistance (+5) (25000 gp)
Crystal Ball (42000 gp) (design provides clue to function)
Divine Scroll (Cure Light Wounds (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Divine Scroll (Obscuring Mist (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
Divine Scroll (Calm Animals (25 gp), Endure Elements (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
Divine Scroll (Cure Light Wounds (25 gp), Remove Fear (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
Divine Scroll (Bless Water (50 gp), Detect Animals or Plants (25 gp)) (total 75 gp)
Divine Scroll (Lesser Restoration (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
Divine Scroll (Alarm (100 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Sanctuary (25 gp)) (total 150 gp)
Divine Scroll (Silence (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
Divine Scroll (Divine Favor (25 gp), Flame Blade (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Divine Scroll (Calm Animals (25 gp), Cat's Grace (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Divine Scroll (Magic Stone (25 gp), Tree Shape (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
Divine Scroll (Endure Elements (25 gp), Summon Nature's Ally I (25 gp), Flaming Sphere (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)
Divine Scroll (Cure Light Wounds (25 gp), Shillelagh (25 gp), Inflict Moderate Wounds (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)
Divine Scroll (Desecrate (200 gp)) (total 200 gp)
Divine Scroll (Cure Light Wounds (25 gp), Curse Water (50 gp), Sound Burst (150 gp)) (total 225 gp)
Divine Scroll (Bless Weapon (100 gp), Divine Favor (25 gp), Resist Energy (150 gp)) (total 275 gp)
Divine Scroll (Fog Cloud (150 gp), Remove Paralysis (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
Divine Scroll (Inflict Light Wounds (25 gp), Shatter (150 gp), Warp Wood (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
Divine Scroll (Cause Fear (25 gp), Find Traps (150 gp), Spiritual Weapon (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
Divine Scroll (Curse Water (50 gp), Summon Nature's Ally II (150 gp), Warp Wood (150 gp)) (total 350 gp)
Divine Scroll (Endure Elements (25 gp), Delay Poison (150 gp), Wind Wall (375 gp)) (total 550 gp)
Divine Scroll (Detect Snares and Pits (25 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp), Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (375 gp)) (total 550 gp)
Divine Scroll (Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Endure Elements (25 gp), Animate Dead (625 gp)) (total 675 gp)
Divine Scroll (Prayer (375 gp), 2 x Cure Critical Wounds (700 gp), Tree Stride (700 gp)) (total 1775 gp)
Dust of Dryness (850 gp) (design provides clue to function)
2 x Dwarven Waraxe (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2330 gp)
Dwarven Waraxe (Small) (+2 weapon) (sheds light) (8330 gp)
Dwarven Waraxe (Small) (+5 weapon, Vorpal) (200330 gp)
Elixir of Fire Breath (1100 gp)
Eyes of Petrification (98000 gp)
Feather Token (anchor) (50 gp)
Feather Token (tree) (400 gp)
Flask of Curses (2100 gp)
Full Plate (Medium) (+5 armor, Spell Resistance (15)) (65650 gp)
Gloves of Swimming and Climbing (6250 gp)
Greataxe (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2320 gp)
Greataxe (Small) (+3 weapon) (18320 gp)
Greatsword (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2350 gp)
Greatsword (Small) (+1 weapon, Throwing) (8350 gp)
Halfspear (Small) (+1 weapon, Defending) (8301 gp)
Handy Haversack (2000 gp)
Heavy Pick (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2308 gp)
2 x Heavy Steel Shield (Small) (+1 shield) (1170 gp)
Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (inscription provides clue to function) (1170 gp)
Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+3 shield) (9170 gp)
Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+4 shield) (design provides clue to function) (16170 gp)
2 x Heavy Wooden Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (1157 gp)
Hide (Medium) (+2 armor) (design provides clue to function) (4165 gp)
Hide (Medium) (+2 armor) (4165 gp)
Ioun Stone (clear spindle) (4000 gp)
Kama (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2302 gp)
Lightningsaber (Unique weapon) (Priceless gp)
Longsword (Small) (+1 weapon) (sheds light) (2315 gp)
Longsword (Medium) (+1 weapon, Bane (dragons)) (8315 gp)
Manual of Quickness in Action (+4) (110000 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
Necklace of Fireballs (III) (4350 gp)
Necklace of Fireballs (IV) (5400 gp)
3 x Oil of Bless Weapon (100 gp)
Oil of Invisibility (300 gp)
Oil of Levitate (300 gp)
Oil of Magic Weapon (50 gp)
2 x Oil of Shillelagh (50 gp)
Pearl of Power (4th level) (16000 gp)
Pipes of the Sewers (1150 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
3 x Potion of Aid (300 gp)
3 x Potion of Barkskin (+2) (300 gp)
3 x Potion of Blur (300 gp)
5 x Potion of Bull's Strength (300 gp)
4 x Potion of Cat's Grace (300 gp)
7 x Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp) 
3 x Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp)
2 x Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)
2 x Potion of Delay Poison (300 gp)
3 x Potion of Eagle's Splendor (300 gp)
Potion of Endure Elements (50 gp)
4 x Potion of Enlarge Person (250 gp)
Potion of Fly (750 gp)
Potion of Fox's Cunning (300 gp) 
Potion of Hide from Animals (50 gp)
Potion of Invisibility (300 gp)
3 x Potion of Jump (50 gp)
4 x Potion of Lesser Restoration (300 gp)
Potion of Levitate (300 gp)
3 x Potion of Mage Armor (50 gp)
Potion of Mage Armor (50 gp) 
2 x Potion of Owl's Wisdom (300 gp)
Potion of Pass without Trace (50 gp)
2 x Potion of Protection from Arrows (10/magic) (300 gp)
Potion of Protection from Law (50 gp)
2 x Potion of Reduce Person (250 gp)
3 x Potion of Remove Fear (50 gp)
Potion of Remove Paralysis (300 gp)
2 x Potion of Resist Acid (10) (300 gp)
4 x Potion of Shield of Faith (+2) (50 gp)
2 x Potion of Shield of Faith (+3) (300 gp)
Potion of Spider Climb (300 gp)
Punching Dagger (Medium) (Mithral) (+2 weapon) (8799 gp)
Rapier (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2320 gp)
Rapier (Small) (+1 weapon) (sheds light) (2320 gp)
Rapier (Medium) (+3 weapon, Keen) (32320 gp)
2 x Restorative Ointment (4000 gp)
Ring of Clumsiness (500 gp)
2 x Ring of Counterspells (4000 gp)
2 x Ring of Feather Falling (2200 gp)
Ring of Improved Jumping (10000 gp) (design provides clue to function)
Ring of Invisibility (20000 gp)
Ring of Jumping (2500 gp) (design provides clue to function)
Ring of Protection (+1) (2000 gp)
Ring of Spell Storing (50000 gp)
Robe of Bones (Neutral Good, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 15, Ego 7, Speech (Common, Sylvan, Infernal) and telepathy (wielder only), Darkvision (60 ft.) and hearing, Darkness 3/day, Faerie Fire 3/day, Knowledge (nature) 10 ranks) (20000 gp)
Rod of Cancellation (11000 gp)
Rod of Empower Metamagic (lesser) (9000 gp)
Rod of Empower Metamagic (32500 gp) (design provides clue to function)
Rod of Enlarge Metamagic (11000 gp)
Rod of the Python (13000 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
Short Sword (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2310 gp)
Short Sword (Medium) (+1 weapon, Throwing) (8310 gp)
Siangham (Small) (+1 weapon) (2303 gp)
Staff of Earth and Stone (17 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (27370 gp)
Staff of Earth and Stone (30 of 50 charges) (48300 gp)
Staff of Enchantment (34 of 50 charges) (44200 gp)
Staff of Healing (16 of 50 charges) (8880 gp)
Tower Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (1180 gp)
Universal Solvent (50 gp) (design provides clue to function)
Wand of Acid Arrow (22 of 50 charges) (1980 gp)
Wand of Acid Arrow (41 of 50 charges) (3690 gp)
Wand of Acid Arrow (43 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (3870 gp)
Wand of Bull's Strength (19 of 50 charges) (1710 gp)
Wand of Bull's Strength (32 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (2880 gp)
Wand of Burning Hands (42 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (630 gp)
Wand of Color Spray (2 of 50 charges) (30 gp)
Wand of Color Spray (38 of 50 charges) (570 gp)
Wand of Color Spray (44 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (660 gp)
Wand of Daylight (27 of 50 charges) (2430 gp)
Wand of Delay Poison (17 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (1530 gp)
Wand of Detect Magic (11 of 50 charges) (82 gp 5 sp)
Wand of Eagle's Splendor (5 of 50 charges) (450 gp)
Wand of Eagle's Splendor (9 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (810 gp)
Wand of Eagle's Splendor (12 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (1080 gp)
Wand of Eagle's Splendor (28 of 50 charges) (2520 gp)
Wand of Eagle's Splendor (47 of 50 charges) (4230 gp)
Wand of Eagle's Splendor (48 of 50 charges) (4320 gp)
Wand of False Life (28 of 50 charges) (2520 gp)
Wand of Fireball (5th) (22 of 50 charges) (4950 gp)
Wand of Fox's Cunning (10 of 50 charges) (900 gp)
Wand of Ghoul Touch (26 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (2340 gp)
Wand of Knock (12 of 50 charges) (1080 gp)
Wand of Shatter (27 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (2430 gp)
Wand of Shocking Grasp (14 of 50 charges) (210 gp)
Wand of Silence (50 of 50 charges) (4500 gp)
Wand of Slow (17 of 50 charges) (3825 gp)
Wand of Suggestion (19 of 50 charges) (4275 gp)
Wand of Summon Monster I (28 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (420 gp)
Wand of Summon Monster I (37 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (555 gp)
Wand of Summon Monster I (46 of 50 charges) (690 gp)
Wand of Summon Monster II (42 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (3780 gp)
Wand of Web (16 of 50 charges) (1440 gp)


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2015)

Duncan let's out a long relieved breath as the mage's head is removed from the rest of the body. He kicks the head in anger before sheathing his sword.

"Sgaille, yer a fuckin badass. Thanks fer yer help." He picks up the lightningsaber and looks at it, then looks at Sgaille. "Hmm..."

He goes to Kaylee's side 

"Ye all right babe?" he asks


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2015)

Tassara looks very tired after checking all the stuff with Drell but stares for a second at the people cleaning the tower. "Uhm, *Yuki*, what... who are these people?" 

"Are these friends of yours?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuki glances over at Tassara and nods, "They're my students.  That's why I said I had something to do come morning.  This is their training for today.  Call it endurance, a bit of strength, and training of the eye." he crosses his arms, watching the trio with an eye like a hawk.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2015)

"Oh, students? That's impressive. Are you going to stay here until they are done? Im taking the other kids to the town and then head out back. Malcabeth will be needing assistance soon so i will be getting some stuff before we go to dalgne with Drell"

Once thats done, She will check on Troyce and Ironwall at the town and ask them to join the others. Did they finish with the ship?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2015)

Drell will address the Tassara-approved students and teachers.

"You are all here because you sought an education in the magical arts. Your choice in masters was...unfortunate, but your intentions were good, and thus I am extending to all of you the opportunity to continue learning and researching. I have recently opened an academy for the arcane, and if any of you desire to continue your education, its doors are open to you. There will, however, be no more experimentation with denizens of the lower planes. Is this understood?"

She'll transport anyone who wants to go to the tower and set about getting them situated.

As for the running of the castle itself:

Drell will find someone who was previously involved with the running of the tower (the higher up the better, preferably a deputy headmaster/mistress or a senior faculty) and appoint them Interim headmaster/mistress for when Drell is absent. 

The Interim head will handle day-to-day management of the Tower, enrollment, hiring, etc. Drell would of course prefer returning teachers but she's not picky. Teachers and upper-level students will be expected to produce research, and if possible Drell will implement a "magic item creation class" - this should provide a steady source of income for the Tower, which will go towards faculty/equipment/etc.

Vincent's corpse will be locked up in the dungeon, only 2 people will have the key - Drell and the highest-ranking faculty member capable of casting *Gentle Repose*. It will be the job of said faculty member to keep Vincent's corpse in good condition.

If Tessara returns she's to be given her own room and anything she wants/needs, including a faculty position. 

((If you want we can work out the more nitty gritty of the Tower's finances, I assume there's some kind of start-up cost so Drell will pay that))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 14, 2015)

"Yeah, I'll be here." He says without averting his eyes, "We'll be back by tonight, once they're done here, we'll head back.  Depending on how well things are dealt with, they may be rewarded."

Yuki takes
Ebony Dice (pair) set with Jasper (1000 gp)
Fine Leather Coat wreathed in Continual Flame (4000 gp)
Fox Fur Bracers (400 gp)((Get those silver ones off for a while.  ))
Fox Fur Gloves (200 gp)
Set of Crystal Polyhedral Dice (800 gp)

159969.708 - 3200 = 153569.708


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2015)

"I'll be heading back with Nissa and Makenna for Ironwall. After that last battle I realized just how ill prepared I am. *We also need to sell all of this stuff, so if anyone else feels like assisting me here I won't mind.* Keep what you want and... Lets save *those two books* until we are done shopping and selling before we decide what to do with them."
Once out of range of the tower Ulysesn will ask Nissa to transport *them* to the town Ironwall is in, along with anyone else who helps transport via teleport with the objects so they can  prepare for the next journey. (What can be fitted into bags of holding if possible,very likely all of it.)

Each persons share will be roughly 15,996 platinum pieces, 9 gold pieces, 70 silver pieces and 8 copper. Minus what they take out from the loot for themselves divided by two.

*Spoiler*: __ 



3 x Oil of Bless Weapon (100 gp)
Oil of Invisibility (300 gp)
1x Restorative Ointment (4000 gp)
Potion of Fly (750 gp)
Feather Token (anchor) (50 gp)
Potion of Mage Armor (50 gp) 
1 x Potion of Reduce Person (250 gp)



15711.9708 PP is how much Ulysesn will have after taking items for himself.
((waiting for confirmation of teleports, finding Ironwall, and selling of items from mog before proceeding with buying))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2015)

Tassara gets 159969.708 gp on cash. Max gets 79984.854 gp in cash. 


Tass will buy


Lens of Detection 3500 gp
GLOVES OF RECONNAISSANCE 2,000 gp
Belt of Battle 12,000 gp
Sandals of the Vagabond 4,000 gp
Shapesand 100 gpx10
Pearl of Speech 600 gp
Ring of Evasion 25k
Piercing MM Rod 11k
sleeve of many garments 200
Deowmer Essence 500 x5

Darkwood Shield +3 9,000 gp
Cloak of Resistance +5 25,000gp

Imbue Armor with Determination +30,000 gp
Strand of Prayer Beads (only with karma bead) 20,000



Left over = 13,169.708 gp + 36028 from before = 49,197.708 ((I'm still thinking what else to do here))



Max will buy:

Robes of Arcane Heritage - 16,000
Cloak of Resistance +5 -25,000
Rune stone of power 18,000 gp (3rd)
Belt of Battle 12000
Boots of speed 6000
Quicken Rod Lesser 35,000

Left: 8531.124 gp


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 15, 2015)

After everything else happens, Yuki asks for a small loan of 60000gp from Kaylee, and gets a Polymorph Tattoo on his legs.

248154 - 240000 = 8154 + a terrible debt to Kaylee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

((Copies plan))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki heads back to the city at some point, bringing the group of students to the tower to help clean up the mess, he keeps his eye on them constantly to make sure they behave.  He wants them to get a bit of the initial overwhelmed feeling out before things really begin, especially the scent of blood and death.



None of the three object, though they're all clearly out-of-sorts with the idea of so much blood and death.

Dwane probably takes to it the best.  He's used to hard labor and seems the most unaffected by the gore.

Sherry is used to cleaning, though she's queasy at the type of work.  She also takes a sort of passive leadership role with the others, directing them logistically of what should be done when.

Walt isn't terribly skilled at cleaning and frankly seems a touch soft for this sort of hands-on work.  But he also seems the most determined to prove himself so he throws himself to the task with zeal.

Lantana helps supervise.  Tight-lipped as always around the students.



soulnova said:


> Once thats done, She will check on Troyce and Ironwall at the town and ask them to join the others. Did they finish with the ship?


((No one knows where Troyce and Ironwall currently are.  They flew off with the N7 group to wherever the Normandy crashed.))



Nicodemus said:


> Drell will address the Tassara-approved students and teachers.
> 
> "You are all here because you sought an education in the magical arts. Your choice in masters was...unfortunate, but your intentions were good, and thus I am extending to all of you the opportunity to continue learning and researching. I have recently opened an academy for the arcane, and if any of you desire to continue your education, its doors are open to you. There will, however, be no more experimentation with denizens of the lower planes. Is this understood?"
> 
> She'll transport anyone who wants to go to the tower and set about getting them situated.


The students and former teachers will accept under these terms.  A few of the students might grumble about the "slow way" but the teachers promise to dissuade them of such thoughts in short order.



Nicodemus said:


> As for the running of the castle itself:
> 
> Drell will find someone who was previously involved with the running of the tower (the higher up the better, preferably a deputy headmaster/mistress or a senior faculty) and appoint them Interim headmaster/mistress for when Drell is absent.
> 
> ...



It will take a few days to get things going but Drell will be able to find a skeleton crew of the old tower's staff, enough to keep things running for now.  It's somewhat harder to recruit as with the attack on the academy in Ylati people are acutely aware of the threat of MageBane.  Still Drell can find enough to keep things going.

Tessara and her cohort will be willing to work with the tower as well.  With the rest of her adventuring party dead and the tower no longer a goal for her she's ready to settle down for at least a while.

((So long as you're content with the tower just being self-sufficient I'm fine with leaving it at that.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll be heading back with Nissa and Makenna for Ironwall. After that last battle I realized just how ill prepared I am. *We also need to sell all of this stuff, so if anyone else feels like assisting me here I won't mind.* Keep what you want and... Lets save *those two books* until we are done shopping and selling before we decide what to do with them."
> Once out of range of the tower Ulysesn will ask Nissa to transport *them* to the town Ironwall is in, along with anyone else who helps transport via teleport with the objects so they can  prepare for the next journey. (What can be fitted into bags of holding if possible,very likely all of it.)



((As mentioned above nobody knows where Ironwall currently is.  There's no problem in teleporting back to the city and liquidating the items that the party doesn't want for themselves though.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2015)

During the next few days that Drell handles his business with the Tower, Hayao puts in a purchases for various equipment for the Order, and trains them on the use of it, or at least the basics, between hours spent reading his *Manual*. (Fleshed out purchase list to come.)

And, after about a day of lack of contact, he makes his way to check on Hojo.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> And, after about a day of lack of contact, he makes his way to check on Hojo.



Hojo has mostly kept to himself since returning, interacting at the bare minimum needed for meals.  He is likewise isolated when Hayao comes to visit him.  His face is down in thought though he glances up when Hayao enters, his face a heavy with depression and a mix of bits of fear, anger, and perhaps a touch of shame.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((As mentioned above nobody knows where Ironwall currently is.  There's no problem in teleporting back to the city and liquidating the items that the party doesn't want for themselves though.))


((seeing as what I want has a stupidly high craft check that'll take a month to make I'll pass on spending a majority of this money, I'll just take something not custom made.))
Medallion, Mind Sentinel. 3,500 gp
Silken Cermonial Armor+1. (+30 gp)
With +4 soul fire enhancement
CRYSTAL OF ADAPTATION Greater 3,000gp
Ulsyesn will ask Ironwall to make him 20 Adamantine bolts.(1,200 gp)
10 Elysian Bronze bolts(200gp)
20 silver bolts(40gp)
+5 gp
Finally, he buys some trollbane to cover all his bolts with and seals it for later use.(straight 90 gp cost)
12,518 Platinum pieces and 5 gold is leftover.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2015)

Drell will *scry* Troyce or Ironwall, and teleport out to retrieve them if possible.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 15, 2015)

"Yeah...I'm...um fine...Just haven't felt like myself for a while..."  Kaylee gives a small smile and shakes her head as if clearing it.  Her grin widening she looks around and shrugs.  "Need to go back to camp and check on everyone."

After gathering a few things from the tower the druid heads back to camp.


159969.708gp

Taken from the loot:
Dragonscale Corset (4000 gp) 
Crystal Ball (42000 gp) (design provides clue to function) 
Ornate Silver Mirror set with Rhodochrosite (800 gp) 
Large Carpet threaded with Silver (2000 gp) 
Silk Gown threaded with Silver (900 gp) 
Silk Choker threaded with Platinum (100 gp) 
Bolt of Silk (60 gp)
Bolt of Silk (90 gp 
Bolt of Fine Cloth threaded with Brass (100 gp) 
Sable Boots (800 gp)
 Feather Token (tree) (400 gp 
Robe of Bones (Neutral Good, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 15, Ego 7, Speech (Common, Sylvan, Infernal) and telepathy (wielder only), Darkvision (60 ft.) and hearing, Darkness 3/day, Faerie Fire 3/day, Knowledge (nature) 10 ranks) (20000 gp) 

Total:
71250/2= 35625

159969.708gp - 35625 = 124344.708 - 60000 (To Yuki) = 64344.708gp + 29103 (Drell's mission) = 93447.708gp

(Does anyone know how much more gp Kaylee might have???   )


(Did her little cottage by the garden/stable get built yet?)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell will *scry* Troyce or Ironwall, and teleport out to retrieve them if possible.



Scrying on Troyce shows him in a small room surrounded by oddly glowing mage-lights and tiny buttons.  He's apparently intensely studying some sort of glowing illusion on one of the walls.

Teleporting Drell finds herself in a cramped room lit by tiny flickering continuous-flames.  It rocks slightly giving her the impression she's on a ship.  A man dressed as a sailor walks by a moment later, doubletakes, and shouts out, "Intruder below-decks, sound the alarm!"



Kuno said:


> (Did her little cottage by the garden/stable get built yet?)



We'll say sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Scrying on Troyce shows him in a small room surrounded by oddly glowing mage-lights and tiny buttons.  He's apparently intensely studying some sort of glowing illusion on one of the walls.
> 
> Teleporting Drell finds herself in a cramped room lit by tiny flickering continuous-flames.  It rocks slightly giving her the impression she's on a ship.  A man dressed as a sailor walks by a moment later, doubletakes, and shouts out, "Intruder below-decks, sound the alarm!"



Drell immediately puts her hands up in surrender. "Wait. Wait. My name is Drell D'Harron, I mean no harm. I'm just here visiting my companion and retrieving some of my property."

*Diplomacy*
Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2015)

Max has been keeping Hojo company, and she will try to make him open up a little more. She tells him of her time in the orphanage, how she found Tass and the others and how they want to stop several big threats. She stays quiet when Hayao arrives.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell immediately puts her hands up in surrender. "Wait. Wait. My name is Drell D'Harron, I mean no harm. I'm just here visiting my companion and retrieving some of my property."
> 
> *Diplomacy*
> Roll(1d20)+6:
> ...



The man looks about hesitantly for a moment before a half-orc wearing a sword-belt and no pants runs up beside the first man.  "Oi, if it's on our ship it's our property now.  Ain't no fancy mages be changing that," the orc blusters and fumbles for his sword though the pair both look more startled than anything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man looks about hesitantly for a moment before a half-orc wearing a sword-belt and no pants runs up beside the first man.  "Oi, if it's on our ship it's our property now.  Ain't no fancy mages be changing that," the orc blusters and fumbles for his sword though the pair both look more startled than anything.



Drell keeps her hands in the air. "The property is a golem which calls itself Ironwall. The last time I saw it, it was in the company of my companion here," she says, motioning towards Troyce. "I'm just trying to find it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Hojo has mostly kept to himself since returning, interacting at the bare minimum needed for meals.  He is likewise isolated when Hayao comes to visit him.  His face is down in thought though he glances up when Hayao enters, his face a heavy with depression and a mix of bits of fear, anger, and perhaps a touch of shame.



Hayao, first and foremost, bows with the utmost respect, forehead to the floor, and then rises, settling his gaze on Hojo in silence. "Max, could you please give us a time for privacy. I apologize for disturbing your conversation. There are a few things I wish to speak about with the young master."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell keeps her hands in the air. "The property is a golem which calls itself Ironwall. The last time I saw it, it was in the company of my companion here," she says, motioning towards Troyce. "I'm just trying to find it."



I should have been clearer, sorry.  Troyce isn't in the room with you.  Nor is Ironwall.

The room looks very much like the hold of a small ship, mildly unusual in the sense that it's lit by magic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I should have been clearer, sorry.  Troyce isn't in the room with you.  Nor is Ironwall.
> 
> The room looks very much like the hold of a small ship, mildly unusual in the sense that it's lit by magic.



((Ah, no problem))

The property is a golem which calls itself Ironwall. The last time I saw it, it was in the company of my companion, Troyce DePrivo. You know him, yes?" She glances around for a moment. "Where are we, by the way?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Ah, no problem))
> 
> The property is a golem which calls itself Ironwall. The last time I saw it, it was in the company of my companion, Troyce DePrivo. You know him, yes?" She glances around for a moment. "Where are we, by the way?"



The half-orc's voice seems to gain a bit of confidence by Drell's confusion, "you be trespassing on the the Flying Mudskipper, fastest ship in the Southern sea.  Ain't no golems here.  Never heard of no DePrivo either."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2015)

Max gives Hayao some space and takes this chance to buy herself some stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The half-orc's voice seems to gain a bit of confidence by Drell's confusion, "you be trespassing on the the Flying Mudskipper, fastest ship in the Southern sea.  Ain't no golems here.  Never heard of no DePrivo either."



"Flying...Mudskipper. Right. Well, I was just scrying him, so unless I very much mis-shot my target, he's here. Human, thief, a bit of a mechanic, uses a whip, likes to make speeches? Any of that ring a bell?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 15, 2015)

After a while, Yuki finally starts talking again, "Y'know, magic is a scary thing sometimes. It can heal you or kill you, it just depends on the mage.  Life or death, on the whim of the user..." He leans on a wall and sighs, "Life is, the many outnumber the few, unless your superior commands otherwise.  What's a mob to a king? What's a king to a god?  What's a god to a non-believer?? He glances upwards for a moment, ?In the rule of the wilds, we have packs, one pack does not bow to another.  Laws are a humanoid concept.  We have basic rules in the wilds, do only what is needed for survival.  As a pack, we must help eachother survive.  She and I are the leaders of this pack, you are no more than pups at this point.  Become strong, survive.  Everyone here has a role to play, Dawine?  You're definitely a brute force fighter, best as a bodyguard.  Walter, you immediately went for her, you'll probably be able to gain information from people with a little bit of diplomacy, or intimidating threats.  Sherry, you're showing leadership now, but your strength I would say, is your ability to disappear or become the damsel in distress.  You have adaptability, but you also have stealth on your side.?

?We're misfits.  Our pack is created with those that were looked past or down upon.  Underdogs and the like.  We've survived this long, why sit back and wait for our time, when we can search adventure and be rewarded for our curiosity, or rebellion.  I took a chance just starting the dojo up, I've flirted with death so many times that he's become a close friend.  Do I regret doing what I have?  Sometimes.  I've regretted forcing myself on another, I regret not thanking friends enough.  I stand here as an elf, altered form from an efreeti bound vulpinethrope alseid.  When I grabbed for power, I said it was for my friends, but I'm sure it was a lot of general selfishness.  I don't regret it though, because it allowed me to protect my friends, though some of them didn't agree about how I went about it, so we have grown apart.  Those that didn't treat me like I was some inferior being for what I did, I've grown closer to.?

?True friends accept you for you, something I can see the three of you do with each other.  When interacting with your allies, always think on how it effects someone.  Always lecturing someone for their decisions is the last thing you want to do.? He sighs and chuckles a little, ?Loyalty to your pack, that's what matters.  I hope what I said made some sense, I tend to ramble a lot.?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

After buying his items Ulysesn talks to Makenna.
"Hey Makenna, when you're done shopping I have something important to talk about. With just the two of us alone."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2015)

Can Tassara use Dream Trance to meet Malcabeth's associate?  Let her(?) know we are on the way.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Flying...Mudskipper. Right. Well, I was just scrying him, so unless I very much mis-shot my target, he's here. Human, thief, a bit of a mechanic, uses a whip, likes to make speeches? Any of that ring a bell?"



"I knew a strapping lad at port in Ilopan that could use a whip to--" the human begins before getting cut off by a sharp elbow from the half-orc.

"Don't much care for thieves here on our ship, nor for those that want to come in unannounced."  The half-orc says roughly.  "Best be holding tight, Skipper, go get the captain, if there's a thief about he'll probably be wanting to know about it."




			
				Captain Obvious said:
			
		

> After a while, Yuki finally starts talking again, "Y'know,  magic is a scary thing sometimes. It can heal you or kill you, it just  depends on the mage.  Life or death, on the whim of the user..." He leans on a wall and sighs, "Life  is, the many outnumber the few, unless your superior commands  otherwise.  What's a mob to a king? What's a king to a god?  What's a  god to a non-believer?? He glances upwards for a moment, ?In  the rule of the wilds, we have packs, one pack does not bow to another.   Laws are a humanoid concept.  We have basic rules in the wilds, do  only what is needed for survival.  As a pack, we must help eachother  survive.  She and I are the leaders of this pack, you are no more than  pups at this point.  Become strong, survive.  Everyone here has a role  to play, Dawine?  You're definitely a brute force fighter, best as a  bodyguard.  Walter, you immediately went for her, you'll probably be  able to gain information from people with a little bit of diplomacy, or  intimidating threats.  Sherry, you're showing leadership now, but your  strength I would say, is your ability to disappear or become the damsel  in distress.  You have adaptability, but you also have stealth on your  side.?
> 
> ?We're misfits.  Our pack is created with those  that were looked past or down upon.  Underdogs and the like.  We've  survived this long, why sit back and wait for our time, when we can  search adventure and be rewarded for our curiosity, or rebellion.  I  took a chance just starting the dojo up, I've flirted with death so many  times that he's become a close friend.  Do I regret doing what I have?   Sometimes.  I've regretted forcing myself on another, I regret not  thanking friends enough.  I stand here as an elf, altered form from an  efreeti bound vulpinethrope alseid.  When I grabbed for power, I said it  was for my friends, but I'm sure it was a lot of general selfishness.  I  don't regret it though, because it allowed me to protect my friends,  though some of them didn't agree about how I went about it, so we have  grown apart.  Those that didn't treat me like I was some inferior being  for what I did, I've grown closer to.?
> 
> ?True friends accept you for you, something I can see the three of you  do with each other.  When interacting with your allies, always think on  how it effects someone.  Always lecturing someone for their decisions is  the last thing you want to do.? He sighs and chuckles a little, ?Loyalty to your pack, that's what matters.  I hope what I said made some sense, I tend to ramble a lot.?



The trio listen carefully, each seeming pleased with their complements though a touch confused about some things.  When Yuki finishes they're silent for a few moments, eventually Walt speaks, looking to the others for brief nods of reassurance.

"I don't know that I can really speak for the others, but I've had more fun here than I have in ages."  Walt again glances to the others for reassurance.  "And I don't really know if we have what you're looking for, but it's been interesting trying.  Even this," he gestures about at the clean-up operation, "well, it's not exactly 'fun' but this is father than any of us ever really dreamed we'd travel.  Even if the work makes my insides want to climb up my throat."

"Worked for Butcher Gill one fall, wasn't really much different" Dawine chimes in with a slight chuckle.

Walt nods slightly with a laugh of his own and continues, "well, really what I'm saying, we might not know what we're getting into, but we've been friends first forever and this is a better chance for all of us than we'd probably get on our own.  So we'll see where it goes, if you're still wanting us."

Lantana watches both processions quietly, though her expression seems slightly amused and approving over its normal unreadable state.  She doesn't say anything but allows them all their moment to watch.

Before Yuki can say anything in response there's a sudden lurch from Cinder, he wrests control over their form with a dark laugh and his thoughts echo _I think it's time you pay for breaking our contract._  In an instant Yuki/Cinder closes the distance to Walt and effortlessly Yuki/Cinder grasps his skull with a hand and crushes it like a grape.

Sherry drops to her knees in shock, and Dawine abruptly stops his chuckling.  The larger boy charges forward on instinct only to be caught by a vicious backhand that snaps his neck cleanly.  Finally Yuki is able to wrest control back, Cinder's thoughts laughing in the back of his mind.

Sherry looks on white with shock at the sight of her two now dead friends.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> After buying his items Ulysesn talks to Makenna.
> "Hey Makenna, when you're done shopping I have something important to talk about. With just the two of us alone."



Makenna nods, "sure, I'm not really doing anything.  What did you need?"



soulnova said:


> Can Tassara use Dream Trance to meet Malcabeth's associate?  Let her(?) know we are on the way.



Tassara can certainly attempt to.  Granted powerful mages might well have wards to protect themselves from such things.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods, "sure, I'm not really doing anything.  What did you need?"



"Well, I have decided to tell you the rest of what happened since you've been dead and... It's not easy stuff to tell you. You don't mind if we walk back to base before we talk do you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

((Meanwhile....))

*@Akane*:  Near dusk in the outskirts of Eomr

Your travels are interrupted by an unusual sight, the first interesting thing to happen in days.  A streak of light runs across the sky to the Southwest.  At first it seems simply a shooting star but a moment later a second streak lights the sky in the same direction but on a different path.

This one lasts longer and seems to be growing brighter as if something falling to earth, yet the path bends as if it fell under its own control.  The glow dims to a red before fading entirely but you can see a black speck traveling towards the ground at a rapid pace somewhere not too distant to the West.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max gives Hayao some space and takes this chance to buy herself some stuff



Hayao nods to her and watches her as she departs, gaze lingering on the doorway to make sure of it. He stands, slides the door shut, and then swallows. He returns to his kneeling position across from Hojo, and then removes his glasses with purpose, breathing in and out before he lifts his chin. The spectacles are placed on the floor ahead of him. Gradually, he raises his eyes to look back at his liege. His knuckles tighten as his fingers knot into fists against his knees. He bites back a sudden flare of emotion as he fights to keep his On carefully crafted in front of his lord, and then offers a single syllable, barely above a whisper. 

"Why?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well, I have decided to tell you the rest of what happened since you've been dead and... It's not easy stuff to tell you. You don't mind if we walk back to base before we talk do you?"



Makenna looks at Ulysesn curiously, then suspiciously.  "Fine," she says with a touch of coldness and walks quietly with him back towards the base.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I knew a strapping lad at port in Ilopan that could use a whip to--" the human begins before getting cut off by a sharp elbow from the half-orc.
> 
> "Don't much care for thieves here on our ship, nor for those that want to come in unannounced."  The half-orc says roughly.  "Best be holding tight, Skipper, go get the captain, if there's a thief about he'll probably be wanting to know about it."



"What?" Drell asks. "No, I..." she glances around, realization dawning on her face. "Oh. _Oh._ Gods dammit, I've heard of this. I think I..." she grabs Haramel's staff. "I believe I've mis-shot after all. Sorry for the interruption."

((You rolled "similar area, didn't you?))

Drell burns one of the staff's charges of *Greater Teleport* to take her to where Troyce actually is.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods to her and watches her as she departs, gaze lingering on the doorway to make sure of it. He stands, slides the door shut, and then swallows. He returns to his kneeling position across from Hojo, and then removes his glasses with purpose, breathing in and out before he lifts his chin. The spectacles are placed on the floor ahead of him. Gradually, he raises his eyes to look back at his liege. His knuckles tighten as his fingers knot into fists against his knees. He bites back a sudden flare of emotion as he fights to keep his On carefully crafted in front of his lord, and then offers a single syllable, barely above a whisper.
> 
> "Why?"



Hojo looks up from his seat emotions obvious on his face.  Anger rises up and bile is clear in his voice, "why what?  I told you when I left that things had to change.  Things couldn't go on fighting against monsters on their terms."  His voice is raw with emotion, clearly he has spent time thinking about this.

"And I was right, wasn't I?  The order couldn't survive as it was.  But I found a teacher, and I was good and grew and learned and that teacher found me a school.  One that understood that in order to truly face the evils and corruptions in the world you had to master that power.  Your order, my father's order, all they ever did was half-measures.  Treading water against an inevitable typhoon.  And as soon as the rest of the world got a glimpse of that they turned on the order and left them nothing."

He hiccups slightly bordering somewhere between anger and outright sobbing, "of course, total destruction wasn't enough for you.  You had to make sure I faced it as well, so you hunted me down and burned and killed your way to me."  With an exasperated sigh, "well, here I am, tell me how disappointed my father would be with me, how I'm a disgrace to my grandfather's name.  You knew them both better than I ever did."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "What?" Drell asks. "No, I..." she glances around, realization dawning on her face. "Oh. _Oh._ Gods dammit, I've heard of this. I think I..." she grabs Haramel's staff. "I believe I've mis-shot after all. Sorry for the interruption."
> 
> ((You rolled "similar area, didn't you?))
> 
> Drell burns one of the staff's charges of *Greater Teleport* to take her to where Troyce actually is.



((Yup  ))

The half-orc protests as Drell teleports off of the random ship.

He arrives in a metal room filled with odd glowing lights and strange moving images.  Troyce is looking intently at text that scrolls through one of the strange illusions, it's a moment before he looks up and does a double-take at Drell.  "Drell?  What in the world are you doing here?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Yup  ))
> 
> The half-orc protests as Drell teleports off of the random ship.
> 
> He arrives in a metal room filled with odd glowing lights and strange moving images.  Troyce is looking intently at text that scrolls through one of the strange illusions, it's a moment before he looks up and does a double-take at Drell.  "Drell?  What in the world are you doing here?"



Drell dusts herself off, glancing around with a pleased look on her face. "Ah, that did the trick. I'm here to retrieve Ironwall, or failing that, ask where he wandered off to...I suppose I really should've scryed him first...brain the size of a demiplane and I'm still making novice mistakes..." she sighs. ""It's been a long few days. Anyway. Ironwall. Is he with you? And where are we? Please don't say the Flying Mudskipper."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki's eyes widen, and glances to Lantana, gesturing to Sherry to have her comfort, he shouts to Kaylee and points to the duo before running over to a corner to talk to Cinder.  _How did I break our contract?_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell dusts herself off, glancing around with a pleased look on her face. "Ah, that did the trick. I'm here to retrieve Ironwall, or failing that, ask where he wandered off to...I suppose I really should've scryed him first...brain the size of a demiplane and I'm still making novice mistakes..." she sighs. ""It's been a long few days. Anyway. Ironwall. Is he with you? And where are we? Please don't say the Flying Mudskipper."



"Well," Troyce says with a hint of amusement.  "I'm still coming to terms with the math but from how I understand it we're falling away from the planet.  You're on the Normandy, the crew's ship.  We finished repairs earlier today, others are still testing things but it seems promising, at least enough to get us to a place that has the right parts -- hopefully."

"We let Ironwall off a little bit ago, he seemed to want to stay.  Not sure I'd suggest going the route he took though, though I guess you're a wizard so you can probably fly and do whatever you want."  He pauses a moment seeming to consider, "I've decided to stay on here for a while, this is a different world, different opportunities, well, for so long my life's been about getting my mom healthy again.  Now it just seems like I need a chance to explore and this chance doesn't seem like it's one that would come again.  Could you let the others know?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's eyes widen, and glances to Lantana, gesturing to Sherry to have her comfort, he shouts to Kaylee and points to the duo before running over to a corner to talk to Cinder.  _How did I break our contract?_



_Twice,_ Cinder's thoughts echo, _as agreed I took control to protect our shared vessel.  And you fought to take control back.  Thus is our agreement broken.  I have exacted punishment to reinforce things with you.

_(From chat) Kaylee uses 'breath of life' on Dawine bringing him back to a stable, living condition.  And reincarnation on the splattered Walt.

As before when blowing on the embers of his departing soul she sees a number of possible forms best aligned with his spirit.








As before she'll have to pick quickly before the magic runs out.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> _Twice,_ Cinder's thoughts echo, _as agreed I took control to protect our shared vessel.  And you fought to take control back.  Thus is our agreement broken.  I have exacted punishment to reinforce things with you.
> 
> _(From chat) Kaylee uses 'breath of life' on Dawine bringing him back to a stable, living condition.  And reincarnation on the splattered Walt.
> 
> ...


_
Fine._ he cuts off and blocks him out, before hearing Kaylee shout, "Sorry about that Yuki!" 

"what did you--whoa!"

((Kuno chose Gold Dragon.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2015)

Tassara meets up with Max in the way back to the base raiding Kathy, having actually bought some stuff for the girl. 

"I seem to recall you mention you needed this" Tassara hands over the items and her money.

"Oh, thank you" Max offers a small smile. 

"Is there something wrong?" Tassara blinks.

"No, I mean... maybe? *sigh*... It is Hojo. Hayao is just about to talk to him. He has not been very communicative since we came back" 

Tassara nods and motions her to get on Kathy. "That... is something private for both of them. But... I can see why you worry" They both remain silent after that. 

When they arrive at the base she contacts @Hayao for a single statement: -I am here-


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hojo looks up from his seat emotions obvious on his face.  Anger rises up and bile is clear in his voice, "why what?  I told you when I left that things had to change.  Things couldn't go on fighting against monsters on their terms."  His voice is raw with emotion, clearly he has spent time thinking about this.
> 
> "And I was right, wasn't I?  The order couldn't survive as it was.  But I found a teacher, and I was good and grew and learned and that teacher found me a school.  One that understood that in order to truly face the evils and corruptions in the world you had to master that power.  Your order, my father's order, all they ever did was half-measures.  Treading water against an inevitable typhoon.  And as soon as the rest of the world got a glimpse of that they turned on the order and left them nothing."
> 
> He hiccups slightly bordering somewhere between anger and outright sobbing, "of course, total destruction wasn't enough for you.  You had to make sure I faced it as well, so you hunted me down and burned and killed your way to me."  With an exasperated sigh, "well, here I am, tell me how disappointed my father would be with me, how I'm a disgrace to my grandfather's name.  You knew them both better than I ever did."



Hayao can't help but let the emotions Hojo bleeds of stain his own countenance. He sits up sharply as the anger is the first thing he's met with, lifting his chin. He weathers the explanation, nodding slowly along with it...before a pause towards the end. Then the elf slowly shakes his head. "All...I've ever needed, was for you to be where I knew you were safe. All I've done was to gain the strength to find you. Rebuild the Order. The Clan endures...without you, but it can't flourish without you, either. The Order couldn't survive...without a leader. I thought it was meant to be you. But I've taken up that mantle in your absence." 

Hayao closes his eyes. "You were in danger. Spiritually, in danger...there are no guarantees with magic. Besides the target put on your back with the Magebane's eyes set on you. It's true that you had promise...talent. I don't want that to go to waste, Lord Hojo." He smooths his palms over his knees. "I could grant you access to one of the most prominent magic academies, and one of the most prolific teachers that you could find. But you have to trust me, and her. Your...aims, and how you wish for the Order to grow are not wrong. But you...we need help to get there. Blade and technique alone won't stop those that seek to harm us from other Planes...but I ask that you put your faith on those pure of intent, rather than the creatures we seek to put down."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Meanwhile....))
> 
> *@Akane*:  Near dusk in the outskirts of Eomr
> 
> ...



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
The blinding flash of light in the sky pulled the attention of warrior toward the heavens. Under the helmet the figure wears teeth gnash as the 'Dragon's Tail' streaks across the skyline.  "Dat no' ah gud sign." a feminine voice states as the light in the sky grows ever dimmer. Before the figure could make a move toward where the light in the sky, another tail blazed into view, though it was in the same section of sky it followed a separate route toward the same destination. "Dis no gud at all, you bet'cha." is added as the figure pulled it's large hands up to it's head. The helmet shook lightly as it's pulled from the figure's face. 

From under the metal burning eyes blaze to life giving stark contrast to her dark skin. Her long hair flutter in the light breeze and her solemn gaze stood stuck on the heavens. The gravity of the situation was sizzled in her mind. The mood, however, was shattered when an ocean of clucks broke the mood. Those burning eyes rolled and Akane nearly fell over. "Ah dun gun 'n' told you. Ah no you ma!" Akane shouts flailing her arms. The action only gets her flock of chickens in an uproar. With a huff Akane slides her helmet back on and breaks into a full on sprint to make it to where she seen the Dragon's Tails streak.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well," Troyce says with a hint of amusement.  "I'm still coming to terms with the math but from how I understand it we're falling away from the planet.  You're on the Normandy, the crew's ship.  We finished repairs earlier today, others are still testing things but it seems promising, at least enough to get us to a place that has the right parts -- hopefully."
> 
> "We let Ironwall off a little bit ago, he seemed to want to stay.  Not sure I'd suggest going the route he took though, though I guess you're a wizard so you can probably fly and do whatever you want."  He pauses a moment seeming to consider, "I've decided to stay on here for a while, this is a different world, different opportunities, well, for so long my life's been about getting my mom healthy again.  Now it just seems like I need a chance to explore and this chance doesn't seem like it's one that would come again.  Could you let the others know?"



"Falling away from the planet? But you would...I mean I suppose...Ah...hm." She falls silent for a moment. "That's...rather fascinating. I suppose I should retrieve Ironwall then. Have you fallen past the atmosphere yet? I'll pass the message along to the rest of the Dreamwalkers as well, just a moment."

She sends a mental message to Tassara. _-Troyce is about to leave the planet. Does anyone have anything they'd like to say?-_


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Fine. he cuts off and blocks him out, before hearing Kaylee shout, "Sorry about that Yuki!"
> 
> "what did you--whoa!"
> 
> ((Kuno chose Gold Dragon.))


Lantana goes to Sherry, a firm hand guiding the shocked girl away to a corner of the room to rest.  At the same time Dawine recovers groggily pulling himself up and taking stock of the situation.

Walt, if that name still fits, lifts his head with great confusion, looking around the room with serpentine neck.  "*What happened--*" his voice stops suddenly as some of his fogginess clears and a deeper confusion sets in.  "*What did you do to me?*"  He rises to his feet, barely fitting in the low roof of the tower.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao can't help but let the emotions Hojo bleeds of stain his own countenance. He sits up sharply as the anger is the first thing he's met with, lifting his chin. He weathers the explanation, nodding slowly along with it...before a pause towards the end. Then the elf slowly shakes his head. "All...I've ever needed, was for you to be where I knew you were safe. All I've done was to gain the strength to find you. Rebuild the Order. The Clan endures...without you, but it can't flourish without you, either. The Order couldn't survive...without a leader. I thought it was meant to be you. But I've taken up that mantle in your absence."
> 
> Hayao closes his eyes. "You were in danger. Spiritually, in danger...there are no guarantees with magic. Besides the target put on your back with the Magebane's eyes set on you. It's true that you had promise...talent. I don't want that to go to waste, Lord Hojo." He smooths his palms over his knees. "I could grant you access to one of the most prominent magic academies, and one of the most prolific teachers that you could find. But you have to trust me, and her. Your...aims, and how you wish for the Order to grow are not wrong. But you...we need help to get there. Blade and technique alone won't stop those that seek to harm us from other Planes...but I ask that you put your faith on those pure of intent, rather than the creatures we seek to put down."



"You agree with me?"  Hojo replies, honestly confused as most of the anger bleeds out of his features.  He's silent for a moment, closing his eyes to process this new information.  After a few moments he opens them and continues, calmer though still a deal of sadness in his eyes, "I don't think Father ever understood me.  But I never wanted-- I don't want the order to end, but it needs to be different.  I've seen so much since I left that only proves that more keenly," there's a touch of haunting to his voice at the end.

He pauses again, eyes clearing a bit as he thinks thoughts unspoken.  Then with a musing tone he speaks again, "I'm not the right one for this.  Even before I left I knew that I think.  That may have been part of why I left."  He pauses briefly as he stands then he looks to Hayao with more conviction, "Hayao Blizzardborn: my first and last command to you is to charge you to rebuild the Order; make it strong enough to fight back against what is coming."  There are overtones of sadness in his voice but he's surprisingly firm.




Chaos Theory said:


> [Outskirts of Eomr]
> 
> The blinding flash of light in the sky pulled the attention of warrior toward the heavens. Under the helmet the figure wears teeth gnash as the 'Dragon's Tail' streaks across the skyline. "Dat no' ah gud sign." a feminine voice states as the light in the sky grows ever dimmer. Before the figure could make a move toward where the light in the sky, another tail blazed into view, though it was in the same section of sky it followed a separate route toward the same destination. "Dis no gud at all, you bet'cha." is added as the figure pulled it's large hands up to it's head. The helmet shook lightly as it's pulled from the figure's face.
> 
> From under the metal burning eyes blaze to life giving stark contrast to her dark skin. Her long hair flutter in the light breeze and her solemn gaze stood stuck on the heavens. The gravity of the situation was sizzled in her mind. The mood, however, was shattered when an ocean of clucks broke the mood. Those burning eyes rolled and Akane nearly fell over. "Ah dun gun 'n' told you. Ah no you ma!" Akane shouts flailing her arms. The action only gets her flock of chickens in an uproar. With a huff Akane slides her helmet back on and breaks into a full on sprint to make it to where she seen the Dragon's Tails streak.



The black spec grows larger, in the darkness it's hard to make out but it looks as if it is some sort of winged, armored figure.  Whatever it is it is falling at far faster a rate than anything has a right to, the wings slowing it only slightly.

With a crash that shakes the ground it crashes just over the next hill, Akane reaches the crest to see a moderate crater surrounding the point of impact.  Within is a twisted mix of metal that doesn't seem to resemble anything at first but astonishingly it begins to pull itself together slowly forming a largish humanoid form encased in deep blue metal.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Falling away from the planet? But you would...I mean I suppose...Ah...hm." She falls silent for a moment. "That's...rather fascinating. I suppose I should retrieve Ironwall then. Have you fallen past the atmosphere yet? I'll pass the message along to the rest of the Dreamwalkers as well, just a moment."



"We left a little while ago, I figured you knew.  How'd you get here if you didn't know where we were?"  Troyce says with mild confusion before continuing, "magic, of course, never mind."

"Anyway I assume Ironwall was headed back to the base.  Well, as safe as it is to assume anything with him."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana goes to Sherry, a firm hand guiding the shocked girl away to a corner of the room to rest.  At the same time Dawine recovers groggily pulling himself up and taking stock of the situation.
> 
> Walt, if that name still fits, lifts his head with great confusion, looking around the room with serpentine neck.  "*What happened--*" his voice stops suddenly as some of his fogginess clears and a deeper confusion sets in.  "*What did you do to me?*"  He rises to his feet, barely fitting in the low roof of the tower.



"Turned...you...into a..dragon?" Yuki clears his throat, giving a dull stare at Kaylee, "Well, um, it was the best we could do...Cinder kind of snapped control temporarily and...yeah, there was no saving your old body."

"Don't worry, we'll figure out something.  You're shiny like gold, that means you're a gold dragon, right?  I'm sure there's something for us to do...please don't freak out."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 16, 2015)

Tassara's inquiry is met with silence, though his thoughts are a bit stormy at the moment; a muddled mix of plenty of clashing feelings.



WorkingMoogle said:


> "You agree with me?"  Hojo replies, honestly confused as most of the anger bleeds out of his features.  He's silent for a moment, closing his eyes to process this new information.  After a few moments he opens them and continues, calmer though still a deal of sadness in his eyes, "I don't think Father ever understood me.  But I never wanted-- I don't want the order to end, but it needs to be different.  I've seen so much since I left that only proves that more keenly," there's a touch of haunting to his voice at the end.
> 
> He pauses again, eyes clearing a bit as he thinks thoughts unspoken.  Then with a musing tone he speaks again, "I'm not the right one for this.  Even before I left I knew that I think.  That may have been part of why I left."  He pauses briefly as he stands then he looks to Hayao with more conviction, "Hayao Blizzardborn: my first and last command to you is to charge you to rebuild the Order; make it strong enough to fight back against what is coming."  There are overtones of sadness in his voice but he's surprisingly firm.



"...hai."

Hayao bows his head to the floor once again, swallowing as he raises his gaze, and picks his glasses up again. He stands and brushes himself off. As he stands, his face is once again its prim and professional mask. "When you're ready...we should discuss what you've seen, and where you've been- and also where your horse is." He levels a flat stare at Hojo there. ""Your Father...well. The...political climate in Dnalgne has become rather turbulent as of now. But the Clan has been waiting for you...I should perhaps bring you back." A beat as he considers. "Though...perhaps it can be arranged that your tutelage doesn't cease. They need you but I can see how important this was to you.  Should you wish to see things through...and continue study along a different path? I'll support whatever your decision is." Another deferential bow. As he rises again, he adjusts his glasses neatly.

"Also, I may have found someone who would make a suitable wife. She could lead to a very potent alliance for both our Clans," he adds at the last minute, as if it had everything to do with the conversation at hand. He also takes a moment to assess the nature of Hojo's aura.



(Oh well.)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Tassara's inquiry is met with silence, though his thoughts are a bit stormy at the moment; a muddled mix of plenty of clashing feelings.



Tassara doesn't push the issue. Hayao knows where (and when) to find her if he wishes to talk directly. As stated before, she will check on the orphanage, and give them enough money to get whatever supplies are needed. After that she heads to sleep and try to contact the other wizard.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 16, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The black spec grows larger, in the darkness it's hard to make out but it looks as if it is some sort of winged, armored figure.  Whatever it is it is falling at far faster a rate than anything has a right to, the wings slowing it only slightly.
> 
> With a crash that shakes the ground it crashes just over the next hill, Akane reaches the crest to see a moderate crater surrounding the point of impact.  Within is a twisted mix of metal that doesn't seem to resemble anything at first but astonishingly it begins to pull itself together slowly forming a largish humanoid form encased in deep blue metal.



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
Akane couldn't describe it, as she  crests the hill that overlooked the crash down. Her eyes burned with anticipation beneath her helmet as she gazes down on the crater that had been formed. That morbid curiosity started to shape into a hint of fear as what was once twisted and mangled debris began to reform itself. Slowly at first but it quickly built into a fever pitch as a humanoid form took shape. It was huge. Well that may have been an exaggeration. It, however, was much larger than Akane herself and for a moment all that training, all that bravado and all the God's given instinct took a back burner as the flight response wanted to bubble to the surface of her countenance. Fear wasn't an emotion that this dedicated warrior was used to having. 

Thankfully, is that the right way to think in a situation as such? At any rate, luckily in her mind Akane soon snapped too and that natural Worg instinct kicked in as she peer down into what could be called the Abyss of the Blue shiny one, well that is what she called it in her mind. The blue shiny one. That hesitation faded as she decided to make her way down into the devastation of the impact. Well she would have, if not for the fact that she is soon encompassed in a sea of clucks as her Chickens again surrounded her. In an most inopportune time. One of her large feet starts to come down on one of the cluckers as she tried to walk and despite yelling earlier that she wasn't their mother she had somewhat grown attached to them. With a jerk and twist she is pulled off balance by her armor. Like the red sea, the chickens part as she is felled like a giant red wood.  

With a resounding clang she hits the ground and tumbles ass over head toward the crater below.~


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna looks at Ulysesn curiously, then suspiciously.  "Fine," she says with a touch of coldness and walks quietly with him back towards the base.


Ulysesn continues moving just a bit off of base onto a plain
"This spot looks good. So Makenna...
You want to hear the entire story right?"
Ulysesn seems pretty damn hesitant about talking about whatever it is he wants to say, because he was going to be honest about it. He sits down.
"This isn't going to be easy for either of us..."
He takes a deep breath.
"I won't make excuses for what happened, but_ I want you to know why what happened did._ Why I think it happened. Let me say my piece here before anything else... So you can decide."
There is a pause of silence











"After you died I was devastated. You didn't even have a corpse to bury and later I found out not even a whole spirit. Your essence was burned, your very being and soul.  I searched for 3 days without sleep, reading book after book on resurrection. 
There were only a few ways to revive someone who died as you did. Wishes or a spell of true resurrection... But even those means of revival didn't cover someone like you Makenna the contradictory duality of your existence an outsider with a physical body. You're an outsider whose body and soul isn't one in the same. I still don't know how. So the best the spells did for you was partially bring you back this would possibly further what little left of you into nothingness possibly if it failed. It'd be dangerous and possibly result in a chance never happening again because I wasn't sure of your existence... As you existed."

There is a slight pause
"Getting a wish for the other half of the process to guarantee success would be hard, wishes are rare, incredibly so. So I basically gave up any hope of seeing you again... I saw glimpses of you here and there every so often, I believe I was starting to lose my mind. Then... well not just then."

"Yuki took it hard as well, she blamed herself for you dying, she couldn't protect you. She started doing crazy things, crazier than usual. She killed herself then reincarnated with Kaylee's help in an attempt to become stronger so what happened with you wouldn't happen again to someone else she cared for and she'd live longer for Hayao since he's long lived."

"She was a He then, a Alseid, basically a Deer Centaur. Hayao couldn't take her chaotic actions anymore and said things were over. I don't think Hayao fully understood why Yuki did it, or maybe he did. Ever since then Yuki has begun a spiral into chaos. Recently she basically sold her soul in an attempt to get stronger to an evil outsider that takes control of her body."

"I was frustrated with how my life had gone and so was she. You know how often we bickered with each other right? Well at first it was simply a way to get out some stress but... We ended up nearly killing each other broken bones, displaced, could barely walk and came to understandings about certain things in the fight, if it was about each other or how life had gone itself at the time I wasn't quite sure. After that she used magic to turn me into a girl then... we looked at each other then... well."

Ulysesn turns very red and hides his face for a few moments
"You'd be surprised what can happen when two people who are frustrated with things in life look each other like that. We laid bed with each other. After the fact we talked about a lot of things. Figured things out, it was fairly liberating. I didn't feel like dying while living anymore. One of the things she asked me twice was 'Are you still going to try to revive Makenna?' You still deserved another chance at life Makenna, you didn't deserve what happened to you. So of course I answered yes. You were still a friend no matter what to everyone and they missed you even if things changed here you still deserved it.

We'd figure things out after we revive you, we said. Then we traveled together on an adventure then she... He, Yuki, essentially died as well. We fought a beast that effected minds. She lost all her memories of me. The monster was also effecting my mind as well. So now Yuki's first memory of me is almost killing her by shooting my crossbow at her as a woman. She can't remember anything from before that about me."
Ulysesn's voice is very obviously upset as he speaks everything

"So there I was, alone again. Someone I considered close was dead to me. I planned on leaving the group soon, I could hardly take it anymore. But then we were taken to court because of that paladin that was with us earlier. The paladin we pushed out of the group shortly after your death. He brought me a jar of your ashes, at least ashes from where you died he said. I still don't trust him...  Apparently we were wanted criminals from Dnalge. There were a few false charges here and there. That's how I found out what was happening with your father, he's charged as a criminal as well. They'll kill him...

Along the way to the court we bumped into Lantana, we all mistook her for you by some degree. I was sure it wasn't you but hoped anyway for some sign. She wasn't, but she took your place for crimes you were charged with. We got out of due to an old traditional loophole.
Trail by combat. We were sent to a tournament to where if we lost we were considered dead if not already. We found out the prize to win in the tournament was a wish..."

"You see where I'm going with this right? We won our freedom and something as rare as a wish. We could have done a great deal with that wish, but many felt we should revive you after I spoke my part, some didn't.
I went to the clergy of The Bard and told them the story of what happened to beginning to end. In exchange I found out more about you, your mother was a very important person to The Bard, so you were blessed by him. 

The clerics worked as a conduit for The Bard's power and brought your soul together. I believe it shaved several years off of all of their lives doing it. Drell brought the wish she was keeping in hand. Revived your body so what was gathered of your splintered soul could inhabit a body."

Ulysesn looks at Makenna his voice with some sorrow in it
"The body you are in now, you slept for a day straight and the exhaustion you likely still feel is from that. So I decided to wait a while, see if you were actually real, let you rest and come to terms with things a little before telling you all of this. 

So here I am now wondering if things can move forward for us after I told you all of this. Why I've been so awkward with you since you've revived. I wanted you to know this before things are taken farther with us, if at all. Because if I'm not honest with you what is the point? No matter what you decide know that I'll help you however I can, whatever it is."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "We left a little while ago, I figured you knew.  How'd you get here if you didn't know where we were?"  Troyce says with mild confusion before continuing, "magic, of course, never mind."
> 
> "Anyway I assume Ironwall was headed back to the base.  Well, as safe as it is to assume anything with him."



"I suppose I'll just have to collect him later then. Best of luck with your adventures...I suppose I'm contractually obligated to say we're here if you ever need us." Drell nods. "Goodbye then, Troyce. I always liked you. We didn't talk much but...that's why I liked you."

She burns another *Greater Teleport* and arrives in town to do some shopping. 
Total Gold: 274198 gp 9 sp 8 cp

 (-25,000)
 (-20,000)
 (-25,000)
Trap the Soul Scroll (-3,000)
Trap the Soul Gem (-11,000)

She also purchases the raw materials for:
Crystal Ball (True Seeing) (-40,000)
Modified Iron Golem (-106,200)
Belt of Dexterity +6 (-18,000)
Ring of Telekinesis (-37,500)

She'll sell her Belt of Dexterity +4 (+8,000)

Remaining Gold: 21498 gp 9 sp 8 cp


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Turned...you...into a..dragon?" Yuki clears his throat, giving a dull stare at Kaylee, "Well, um, it was the best we could do...Cinder kind of snapped control temporarily and...yeah, there was no saving your old body."
> 
> "Don't worry, we'll figure out something.  You're shiny like gold, that means you're a gold dragon, right?  I'm sure there's something for us to do...please don't freak out."



"*Dragon?*"  He says with obvious confusion.  "*Oh what the holy fuck?*"  He cranes his neck about the room looking at Dawine and Sherry for a moment, both of whom seem confused enough to have nothing to offer.  "*Dragon.  Okay.  Well.*"  He pauses at a loss for words for a few moments while clumsily trying to coordinate his new form in the all-too-tight surroundings.

After a moment he looks back at Dawine, "*this means I'm ahead now right?  Wanna wrestle?*"  He gives a slight chuckle and turns back to Yuki, "*okay, so, I'm pretty confused but I suppose you did say you'd make us stronger no matter what, can't say you didn't follow through.  Not sure how much of a spy I'll be like this though.*"

Somewhat calmer he looks around the cramped room, "*so how do I get out of here?*"




Hidden Nin said:


> "...hai."
> 
> Hayao bows his head to the floor once again, swallowing as he raises his gaze, and picks his glasses up again. He stands and brushes himself off. As he stands, his face is once again its prim and professional mask. "When you're ready...we should discuss what you've seen, and where you've been- and also where your horse is." He levels a flat stare at Hojo there. ""Your Father...well. The...political climate in Dnalgne has become rather turbulent as of now. But the Clan has been waiting for you...I should perhaps bring you back." A beat as he considers. "Though...perhaps it can be arranged that your tutelage doesn't cease. They need you but I can see how important this was to you.  Should you wish to see things through...and continue study along a different path? I'll support whatever your decision is." Another deferential bow. As he rises again, he adjusts his glasses neatly.
> 
> ...



Hojo's aura is pretty typical.  Refreshingly it's clean and pure, untouched by any sign of taint from his trials.  It is also of the order of strength of a normal youth, he clearly has a long road ahead of him on the paths of power if he is destined for such things.

"Marriage?"  Hojo does a bit of a doubletake at the idea.  "I hadn't really given that any thought, I will defer to your judgement though.  It couldn't hurt to meet her at least."  He pauses to consider things a bit, "I would like to keep learning magic but I will defer to you.  If you think it would be of more use for me to serve the clan as a political figure I can do that as well."




soulnova said:


> Tassara doesn't push the issue. Hayao knows where (and when) to find her if he wishes to talk directly. As stated before, she will check on the orphanage, and give them enough money to get whatever supplies are needed. After that she heads to sleep and try to contact the other wizard.



Everything at the orphanage is fine.  There's occasional activity from the wilds, orcs and goblins and the like but nothing serious or more than Hayao's guards can handle so far.  Relationships with the town are strong.  The orcs are generally doing well, they're not exactly ready for integration with society but they can also care for themselves to a much higher degree than when they were first brought to the town.



Chaos Theory said:


> *[Outskirts of Eomr]​*
> Akane couldn't describe it, as she  crests the hill that overlooked the crash down. Her eyes burned with anticipation beneath her helmet as she gazes down on the crater that had been formed. That morbid curiosity started to shape into a hint of fear as what was once twisted and mangled debris began to reform itself. Slowly at first but it quickly built into a fever pitch as a humanoid form took shape. It was huge. Well that may have been an exaggeration. It, however, was much larger than Akane herself and for a moment all that training, all that bravado and all the God's given instinct took a back burner as the flight response wanted to bubble to the surface of her countenance. Fear wasn't an emotion that this dedicated warrior was used to having.
> 
> Thankfully, is that the right way to think in a situation as such? At any rate, luckily in her mind Akane soon snapped too and that natural Worg instinct kicked in as she peer down into what could be called the Abyss of the Blue shiny one, well that is what she called it in her mind. The blue shiny one. That hesitation faded as she decided to make her way down into the devastation of the impact. Well she would have, if not for the fact that she is soon encompassed in a sea of clucks as her Chickens again surrounded her. In an most inopportune time. One of her large feet starts to come down on one of the cluckers as she tried to walk and despite yelling earlier that she wasn't their mother she had somewhat grown attached to them. With a jerk and twist she is pulled off balance by her armor. Like the red sea, the chickens part as she is felled like a giant red wood.
> ...



The swarm of feathers follows Akane into the crater where she can see the figure up close.  It pulls itself together and rises to its feet, the wings fold up inside the back of the creature.  While it looks bulky and awkward the exterior is made of tiny overlapping plates like scales that make its movements surprisingly graceful.  By the fact there was no body Akane can tell it must be some sort of golem or artificial creation.

(Look is something like )

It pivots to look at Akane for a moment before speaking, "query: this one is unfamiliar with your configuration.  Clarification required, what are you, what is your designation?  Descent varied beyond 1.3857% from anticipated parameters, location confirmation required, please clarify."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn continues moving just a bit off of base onto a plain
> "This spot looks good. So Makenna...
> You want to hear the entire story right?"
> Ulysesn seems pretty damn hesitant about talking about whatever it is he wants to say, because he was going to be honest about it. He sits down.
> ...



Makenna listens as Ulysesn speaks, a frank look of sadness and betrayal on her face.  Once he finishes she's silent for a long while before speaking softly, perhaps to herself, "three whole days?"   She stops and shakes her head, obviously forcing back tears before speaking again, "I don't know what I'm supposed to say to that."  Her voice seems almost dead to a degree, the usual emotions forced low probably to keep moving forward.

"You brought me back from death, maybe from beyond death I don't know."  She takes in a slow breath pausing, "in the stories that would be the sort of thing that ensures a fairy-tale romance.  In a way it's always been like that, you were always there wanting to protect me."

"Maybe its just the world doesn't work like stories and bard's tales I don't know."  She pauses again biting her lip against tears welling in her eyes.  "I don't know what to say or what to think.  I don't even know what I'd have thought if I were in your shoes.  All I know is it hurts."  She gives another slow sigh, seeming to choke back a sob and rises.  "I need some time to think."  Without another word she heads off in the direction of the base.



Nicodemus said:


> "I suppose I'll just have to collect him later then. Best of luck with your adventures...I suppose I'm contractually obligated to say we're here if you ever need us." Drell nods. "Goodbye then, Troyce. I always liked you. We didn't talk much but...that's why I liked you."



"I think I liked you more than most of the others for the same reason."  Troyce says with a slight smile.  "I'll keep notes on my travels, maybe we'll meet again and have something worth talking about."  Troyce keeps the parting simple; allowing Drell to teleport away without complex goodbyes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2015)

Yuki scowls and opens his mouth, "aah, for you?  Well, you could just go through the roof." He chuckles, "But no, aaaah..." He begins thinking hard, pacing a bit, "Lets see...I could break open this wall, and you can hop out...or...but how can you hide the fact that you're a giant, golden, maneating beast?  Of course you can't stay here...Hmm..." he taps his chin, "We could always build you a home just outside of the Dreamwalker's compound...  Wouldn't take long, just the rest of the day.  Something made of stone, and large enough for someone of your stature." he nods, "At least until we get some more information on dragons, and that isn't hard with my friend, she's just like a walking library." He laughs.  "We could ask her about it, then see what we want to do from there?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2015)

> Without another word she heads off in the direction of the base.


Ulysesn waits until he knows Makenna is gone
"You're a real idiot, you know that Ulysesn? Making your wife cry and breaking her heart."
He stays in the same spot he was sitting in, unable to keep the tears from flowing anymore.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2015)

Duncan is overwhelmed by the fact that Yuki just killed two kids in front of everyone and then turned one into a dragon. He also scratches his head at the sight of Ulysesn taking a random nap in enemy territory. 

He looks around for a reaction, other than a shrug of the shoulders, blinks and throws up his hands. 

"Where the fuck did Drell go? I don't even..."

"Fuckin out of here."

He goes about with his earnings and looks for some books to expand his powers or spells.

Powers
- 
- 
- 

Spells:





((How much to learn these powers, or would you like me to limit it to the Spells? I don't know how to calculate the price of these :/))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki scowls and opens his mouth, "aah, for you?  Well, you could just go through the roof." He chuckles, "But no, aaaah..." He begins thinking hard, pacing a bit, "Lets see...I could break open this wall, and you can hop out...or...but how can you hide the fact that you're a giant, golden, maneating beast?  Of course you can't stay here...Hmm..." he taps his chin, "We could always build you a home just outside of the Dreamwalker's compound...  Wouldn't take long, just the rest of the day.  Something made of stone, and large enough for someone of your stature." he nods, "At least until we get some more information on dragons, and that isn't hard with my friend, she's just like a walking library." He laughs.  "We could ask her about it, then see what we want to do from there?"



With some work they're able to open up enough of a hole for Walt to exit the tower, finally able to stretch he displays his full size impresively.  "*I guess that will work for now.*"



Vergil said:


> ((How much to learn these powers, or would you like me to limit it to the Spells? I don't know how to calculate the price of these :/))



Costs to copy spells:
0th level - 5 gp 
1st level - 10 gp 
2nd level - 40 gp 
3rd level - 90 gp 
4th level - 160 gp 
5th level - 250 gp 
6th level - 360 gp 
7th level - 490 gp 
8th level - 640 gp 
9th level - 810 gp

I'm fine with including psionic powers in the same manner.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2015)

Tassara is immediatly relieved. She couldnt ask for more at the moment. They are safe, healthy and making some progress.  The Company should already be selfsustainable but provides addiotionally 5000 gp for any supplies and moves to her quarters to prepare to sleep.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The swarm of feathers follows Akane into the crater where she can see the figure up close.  It pulls itself together and rises to its feet, the wings fold up inside the back of the creature.  While it looks bulky and awkward the exterior is made of tiny overlapping plates like scales that make its movements surprisingly graceful.  By the fact there was no body Akane can tell it must be some sort of golem or artificial creation.
> 
> (Look is something like )
> 
> It pivots to look at Akane for a moment before speaking, "query: this one is unfamiliar with your configuration.  Clarification required, what are you, what is your designation?  Descent varied beyond 1.3857% from anticipated parameters, location confirmation required, please clarify."



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
If one could peer, easily, into the depths of the helmet that covered Akane's face, they'd be at this moment greeted by eyes that stood blank. Slowly the Ranger/Knight tilted her head which caused the armor she wore to creak and clang against itself in her slow movement. Just unhinged her mouth hung open to what this, this thing was saying. Her eyes beat not once but several times as the automaton spoke in it's clean and to the point way. 

Well, to the point if you were a poindexter, to Akane what this machine spoke may as well be Infernal, Primordial or even Elven. It was all French to her anyway. What told Akane this thing wasn't human, well from the fact there was no blood or body, was it's scent. It smelled like freshly forged steel and iron and several other trace metals that she couldn't quite put her finger on. So this doll wasn't a beast, like she initially figured. Well _this_ dragon tail wasn't. She hadn't quite made her way to the second streak that lit the sky just moments ago.

Seeing that Akane hadn't answered it's inquiry the first time and taking her posture as a bit in shock over what she was seeing, the creature again spoke. It's sterile, cut, voice reverberating deep in it's chassis.   

Akane turned to one of the many Chicken that had followed her less than graceful decent into the crater. "Did you understan' any o' dat?" she asks pointing to the golem before her. A flutter of clucks followed as she carefully inspected the machine before her.

"Ah no kno' wat you talkin' 'bout dere boy-o." Akane mutters while she pulled her hands to her helmet.  "Ah a Akane." is spoken as she pulled it off her head. " ... ... Wat dis des. ... .. desi... wat ever you say. Wat dat? As for w'ere you are, dat easy. You near dat hill." she states pointing to the hill she just tumbled down after tucking the helmet under her right arm.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2015)

They gain information from Drell on the abilities of Gold dragons, then they build a barrack for the students that don't have a place to go home to, as long as they are fine with sharing with Walt.  By the time all that happens, it was night, Yuki took them to eat, and escorted them home, before going out for drinks.

When out for drinks he met an old dwarven friend from the monastery. He sets the dwarven man as the next in command when Yuki is adventuring.  He recruits a pair of orc women, a mother and daughter.

The trio of initial recruits get promoted to the next level, after what happened at the tower.  Yenzu sets up a subtle recruitment program as well.

When taking a walk to give Lantana her space the next night, Yuki comes in contact with a kitsune/dragon duo who joined him because of the idea of treasure.


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Bah, training these guys take a lot of patience. It'll all be worth it eventually though.? The monk speaks to himself as he walks through the wilds in his natural form, his trio of pets by his side. he focuses on the sounds and scents around her, causing her to smile gently. Until of course he hears unfamiliar footsteps following him. Stopping in his tracks, he turns around, seeing a limping foxlike humanoid. It wore parade armor, a peg leg and had very large ears. The movements were intoxicated, a slight sway to it's already disabled step.

?I'd like to...Commandeer...pffftch....I'd like to commandeer your bag there, sir taur. Which kind of taur even are you? Nonono, lemme guess mate. Yer a...Minotaur! Nae, that's not right...Centaur! But not large enough to be one...? fuzzy head shakes, tapping fingers against the metal helm. Hobbes growls, stepping in front of the monk. ?Ah-ah-ah little kitty, if ye value yer master's life...I wouldn't do that.? the drunken fox twitches her finger at the tiger, a dragon now showing up from the darkness, it licks it's maw, brass scales doing little to hide the rippling muscles. The wings folded tightly against his body, his movements causes the crimson scarf around his neck to move in the breeze.

Yuki smirks, ?Alseid, I am an alseid. And a little dragon isn?t going to scare me.? he shrugs simply, ?Thousands of orcs, demons, owlbears...I've faced fallen paladins, and people from the stars. A tiny fox and her pet isn't going to scare me.? the ninja crosses her arms, getting ready to walk away.

The fox looks confused for a moment, ?Oi! Don't ignore us! We're the great Tia and Hex! We were captains in the Naisrep military!? she makes a quick motion, cracking her bladed whip, getting a hold of the monk's antler. ?Take one step and we'll snap you real quick.?

Yuki snorts and starts walking away, abruptly getting her antler yanked forward, snapping it in the center, ripping the velvet that covered the bone. The blade catches the skin over the monk's eye, within seconds blood began dripping down the snarling face of the alseid. The beast hisses in anger and pain, "What do you think you'd accomplish by doing that little vixen?" he lurches forward, grabbing the little fox by the neck, pulling her into the air above the monk's head.

The draconic beast bites at the monk, but gets blindsided by the tiger tackling him to the side. "Bastard cat, let me go! I must save my friend!" The beast bellows, struggling in Hobbe's grip.

"Yer strong Taur, I'll admit that...how did you get so strong?" The fox smirks.

"Determination, adventure, love? Everything helps. What strength do you mean?" Yuki sneers, tightening her grip on the fuzzy neck.

"Adventure? Ye mean treasure, that kinda venture?"

?Why should I tell you??

"Ye let me go with ye, and I'll behave."

"Why should I trust you?"

"Cause a bronze dragon trusts me?"

"You just tried to take my bag, you snapped one of my antlers, and caught my eye."

"Eeeeh...blame th' lack of treasure in this wee lass's hoard. I be a sky pirate, we need our treasure."

The monk roughly drops the fox, "If you are to come with us, you need to understand that I'm in charge.?

The fox nods, "Aye Cap'n. I'll listen, I'll follow, as long as I get treasure outta it.  Name's Tia, this is Hex." Tia gestures towards the dragon, who is scrambling up from underneath the tiger, "From Naisrep Empire."

He sighs at the mention of Naisrep, "Yuki. These are Aries, Hobbes and Bomber. Hope you can keep up with me, need to see someone about this wound you left me with." he watches Tia pick up the whip and antler, stuffing it into the dragon's saddlebag and hopping into the saddle.

"Not much that Hex can't keep up with. Just give im the word, an he'll follow." The muscular dragon tilts his head, shaking off the dirt, then sniffs the air, and scratches the ground with his lizardlike claw.

"Excuse me, Hex the_ Fabulous_. I expect no less from creatures such as the two of you." He throws his nose in the air with a snort.

"Forgive him..."

"Fine, fine, whatever. Let's go."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2015)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Outskirts of Eomr]​*
> If one could peer, easily, into the depths of the helmet that covered Akane's face, they'd be at this moment greeted by eyes that stood blank. Slowly the Ranger/Knight tilted her head which caused the armor she wore to creak and clang against itself in her slow movement. Just unhinged her mouth hung open to what this, this thing was saying. Her eyes beat not once but several times as the automaton spoke in it's clean and to the point way.
> 
> Well, to the point if you were a poindexter, to Akane what this machine spoke may as well be Infernal, Primordial or even Elven. It was all French to her anyway. What told Akane this thing wasn't human, well from the fact there was no blood or body, was it's scent. It smelled like freshly forged steel and iron and several other trace metals that she couldn't quite put her finger on. So this doll wasn't a beast, like she initially figured. Well _this_ dragon tail wasn't. She hadn't quite made her way to the second streak that lit the sky just moments ago.
> ...



"Acknowledged, designation 'Ah-A-Akane' understood.  Location 'Dat Hill' acknowledged, designation unclear.  Falling back to tertiary navigational procedure, search parameters inlaid.  Energy buildup detected 14.358 degrees West of North, likelihood 43.298% target is in this direction, will follow to source."  Without any particular fanfare or courtesy the strange creature begins taking off at a brisk pace to the North.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2015)

Duncan wanders around the castle and is drawn to a strange book. It has a garish yellow cover and black text.

"Psychic warrior for Dummies eh?" he picks up the book and his eyes go wide. "Fuckin' Jackpot mate!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Powers learned:

vigor 1 (10)
stomp. lvl 1 (10)
inevitable strike 1 (10)
inertial armor 1 (10)
Grip of iron 1 (10) 
50 

Dissolving Weapon 2 (40)
Strength of my enemy 2 (40)
80

escape detection  3 (90)
90

battle transformation 4 (160)
weapon of energy 4 (160)
fold space 4 (160)
energy adaptation 4 (160)
steadfast perception 4(160)
slip the bonds 4(160)
960

Psychofeedback  5 (250)
Adapt body 5 (250)
Barrage 5 (250)
750

((1930gp))

As well as that he finds some witch spells to copy

inflict critical wounds 4(160)
duplicate familiar 5 (250)
cape of wasps 4 (160)
triggered suggestion 4 (160)
Soul switch 5 (250)
eyebite 6 (360)

((1340))

((3270 in total))





After that, overwhelmed by the amount of knowledge in his brain (and his spell book) he retires to the base talk to Sgaille about the day.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "*Hojo's aura is pretty typical.  Refreshingly it's clean and pure, untouched by any sign of taint from his trials.  It is also of the order of strength of a normal youth, he clearly has a long road ahead of him on the paths of power if he is destined for such things.
> 
> "Marriage?"  Hojo does a bit of a doubletake at the idea.  "I hadn't really given that any thought, I will defer to your judgement though.  It couldn't hurt to meet her at least."  He pauses to consider things a bit, "I would like to keep learning magic but I will defer to you.  If you think it would be of more use for me to serve the clan as a political figure I can do that as well."*


*

His expression softens as he reads the normal aura. "...I would say that you are best suited continuing your tutelage in court and politics, to lead the Clan. Though...it's possible we could intersplice lessons at the Academy through use of teleportation spells, if you'd prefer."

Just then there's a knock at the door. "Hayao?" a quiet voice asks, and he looks to the door before turning back to Hojo. "Ah, this is the young woman I wanted you to meet...come in."

The door is slid aside, and in steps Rin. 

"...this is Rin Tsukino, of the Tsukino Clan, Rin, this is my Lord, Hojo Toyatomi," he states, and then motions between them. Rin seems altogether confused for a moment, looking between where her senses hinted each of them were. "...hello?" she says, not yet recognizing the person in the room besides Hayao. 

And with that the moon elf slips out, leaving the two to speak alone, and moving to find Tassara immediately.

"...hey."*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2015)

Tassara has finished checking on the orcs and was about to go back to her quarters when she finds Hayao in the way.

The cleric smiles broadly. "How did it go?" She is in high spirits even if a little mentally tired.((i assume she used her lesser restoration to regain as much wis as possible))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2015)

Back at camp, Duncan communes with Sgaille.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Fuck...I know so much now." he says, still overwhelmed.

"Don't get complacent Duncan. We are definitely stronger but our defences need work. We took too much damage in that last fight, though I must say the sword we procured is quite magnificient." Sgaille replies 

"Oh? Ye jealous?" Duncan jibes 

"Ha! Don't be ridiculous! If you so desire, I too can make zwoosh zwoosh noises when I'm used." Sgaille then makes those noises, though it's clearly with her mouth.

"Yer pretty cute for a badass sword ye know."

"One does not call an instrument of death.....cute."  Sgaille replies, "but I recognize at least the attempt at a compliment and I thank you."

"Haha, ye know yer like all proper and shit. I'd have figured ye'd be more like me. Fun lovin', drunk..."

"Let me stop you right there. Is that really you? I mean it is to an extent, but I have seen you act very differently at...certain times." her voice grows icy. "And deny your heritage all you want, you were raised as a noble."

Duncan smiles and cracks open a bottle of wine, "ahhh it's been too long." his eyes stare off into the distance, his smile fading slowly. "Fuckin castle." he says referring to where he was trained as a Magus and a Noble.




He opens up a connection with Kaylee.

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Ye doin alright love? Listen, pretty soon I'm gonna want te finish up some business at where I was raised. Heh....can't even call it my home. Anyways....I want te blow that place off the face of the earth, and there's not too many folk I'd trust with this. Pretty sure the others would think that level of destruction is wrong.....anyways, ye up for it? Might bring Yuki too; she likes breaking stuff."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 18, 2015)

"Better than I could have hoped, really. We'll see how things pan out...his family will be pleased to have him back, I suspect," he murmurs, sounding somewhat tiredly. "How are you after...that attack?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2015)

"I'm better now" she nods touching her head. "It did a number on the effectiveness of my spells... I should be able to sleep it off. Even then, I realized i need to up my game to make sure they will be able to pass the demons and devils resistances. I actually bought some stuff that i hope will help me with that"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Acknowledged, designation 'Ah-A-Akane' understood.  Location 'Dat Hill' acknowledged, designation unclear.  Falling back to tertiary navigational procedure, search parameters inlaid.  Energy buildup detected 14.358 degrees West of North, likelihood 43.298% target is in this direction, will follow to source."  Without any particular fanfare or courtesy the strange creature begins taking off at a brisk pace to the North.



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
Again, the automation may as well have been speaking Infernal as Akane didn't understand much of what it was saying. The only thing that she really caught and caught good was this golem saying it's name was Akane as well, Akane gasped. Did she finally have a sister? At least in her mind it said it's name was Akane instead of it acknowledging her as such.  Well, almost as he called her Ah a Akane. To the Worg though, this was a declaration of what it was. 

_ Please insert two gold pieces to initiate day dream._

-Ping, Ping-

_Please press X to continue_

[x]

-Daydream Start-












The sun shown brightly down on a field of flowers that had happy smiling faces as two long shadows danced across the rolling landscape. With a fit of giggles Akane I rolled across the ground with the robotic Akane II following suit, though with more of a clang and bang as the happy smiling faces of the giddy flowers are pressed flatter than a tapeworm. What may have been a horrible accident in the actuak world was little more than play here, the flowers rebound helping the robot back to it's feet as it and Akane skipped down the path toward the rainbow colors of the distant sunset. 

The happy singing from the flowers are only drown out by the fun the two sisters are having as they echoed in song the flowers were signing.

[Meanwhile in Reality]

Akane stood in a sea of clucking chickens with a stupid grin on her face and a blush deeper than any sun. It wasn't until the clanging of the Golem's feet across the ground snapped her too that Akane wiped the drool from her face. It was then and there that she realized that she was now standing along in a sea of clucks.

"HEY!" she shouts slamming the helmet back down on her head. "Akane! Wait fo' Akane!" she adds with a hop as she leaps into a sprinting run to catch up with her new sister. Akane she is too.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 18, 2015)

After getting the dragon to the base, Kaylee wanders a bit checking on the owlbears and the other creatures that have gathered there.  

Gathering up Lion, Brox, and her zombies, the druid wanders toward her special tree.  It was just as they got there that Duncan spoke to her.

Duncan: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




"Yeah, whatever you want to do Sweetie.  You know I always have your back but make sure you are doing things for the right reasons and not just because you are angry.  Oh and I am out with my tree, I have something I need to try..."  She makes sure to at least let Duncan know where she is.




After her conversation with Duncan, Kaylee sits beneath the tree with her back leaned against the trunk.  Its branches shake a bit in acknowledgement as the others sit down and join Kaylee in her meditations...


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2015)

Telepathic bond with Kaylee


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Well, I cannae say that I'm not angry and resentful and just generally pissed off. That's most of it. And really I want te show those fuckers that I lived my life and turned out te be a badass, without their fuckin rules. But aye, I've also got no doubt that the kids there are goin through hell for no reason. You don't need te learn that way and the teachers there get off on makin kids cry. Not that I ever cried. Well....maybe once or twice but ye try havin te pull a cart whilst yer teacher whips yer back, tellin ye te go faster.....fukin asshole.

Aye so, I'm doin this mostly out of my need for vengeance." Duncan says to Kaylee honestly. 




Out loud and to Kaylee,

"Fuck sake, I need a stiffer drink now." he groans and heads to a tavern.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 18, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I'm better now" she nods touching her head. "It did a number on the effectiveness of my spells... I should be able to sleep it off. Even then, I realized i need to up my game to make sure they will be able to pass the demons and devils resistances. I actually bought some stuff that i hope will help me with that"



He brushed a few idle strands of hair behind her ear as he studied her silently, then shook his head. "I think you did rather well. I'm thankful you were present...I could never have accomplished this without your help, first and foremost. Thank you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2015)

((Okay, going to organize things a bit here so we can all get on the same page.))

Yuki has a chance to begin more organized recruiting for her school though it will take a few weeks to fully fill things out.

Rin and Hojo have a few days to discuss how they feel about each other, there's also ample time for Hayao to talk with Hojo about anything he's seen if there's anything of interest there.

Drell has time to prep the gem for his new body (I'm assuming he's waiting for Ironwall to be available to actually craft the body itself).

Kaylee has time to commune with nature and come up with her alternate take on zombies (feel free to elaborate on this as you'd like).

Everyone has time to shop to their hearts content (if you're not finished don't worry, neither am I, keep on as you want.).

Makenna's been somewhat distant during this time, resting and recovering, especially from Ulysesn.

The date is now  (Full moon is the 10th, new moon is the 26th, I'm not sure how close this matches up to what the date should be but bleh, to heck with it), shortly after dusk.

An alert sounds from the sentries as a strange construct jogs up towards the base at a brisk rate.  It's followed a distance back by an odd wolf-like humanoid surrounded by a swarm of a few dozen chickens.

At a suspiciously similar time anyone that has kept the "" from the dream dimension notices the plaque begin to give of a slow pulse of both warmth and vibration not unlike the beating of a heart.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuki scowls at the side pouch vibrating, placing his hand in the pouch while heading out to investigate the sentry alert.  As soon as he exits, he nods at the kitsune and dragon who take to the sky.  He bolts to the place of interest, following the direction of the pair above.

"State your business." He states, though tilting his head curiously.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2015)

She smiles warmly with a slight blushing on her cheeks "I'm glad we could get him out safely. I know how important this was for you. There's still much to be done but I'm sure we can handle it..."   Tassara gently keeps his hand on her hair.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> An alert sounds from the sentries as a strange construct jogs up towards the base at a brisk rate.  It's followed a distance back by an odd wolf-like humanoid surrounded by a swarm of a few dozen chickens.



Ulysesn walks out of the base immediately, his hair looks fairly unkempt along with his clothes. He's been hole'd up in his room for a while.
"Can't I just get some sleep?"


> At a suspiciously similar time anyone that has kept the "coin-like plaques" from the dream dimension notices the plaque begin to give of a slow pulse of both warmth and vibration not unlike the beating of a heart.


"Mpf? The coin..."


> He bolts to the place of interest, following the direction of the pair above.
> 
> "State your business." He states, though tilting his head curiously.


Ulysesn slowly follows behind


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2015)

Duncan looks at his coin. "Fuckin creepy as shit." he says holding the pulsating thing. 

He staggers out with just his hat on, clearly still fairly drunk.

"Oi! What the fuck ish that noise!?" he zig zags through the complex, holding on to whatever support he can. "If ye want te fight then fuckin....can it wait till tomorrow? I'm no feelin too good."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2015)

((Tassara wanted to contact the mage and travel to her place the very next day, she believes we need to get moving ASAP regarding that. She's not willing to leave Malcabeth fighting alone without any help. ))


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 19, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki scowls at the side pouch vibrating, placing his hand in the pouch while heading out to investigate the sentry alert.  As soon as he exits, he nods at the kitsune and dragon who take to the sky.  He bolts to the place of interest, following the direction of the pair above.
> 
> "State your business." He states, though tilting his head curiously.



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
Akane panted heavily under her helmet as she tried to keep up with Akane the Second. For such a large automaton, Akane the Second was capable of keeping a brisk pace up. Also, it didn't help too much that Akane due to a daydream was a bit behind the robotic golem. After running, with a typhoon of chickens on their heels, for what seemed like a wolf's age [Yes Akane has issues] a compound comes into view on the Horizon. The thought of the second Dragon's tail that had streaked across the sky was now just a fading memory in the Worg's mind. 

In little time Akane the Second had reached what was now on the doorstep of compound that was once a speck upon the horizon, a few seconds later a very winded Akane comes to a skidding halt her armor clanking loudly across her body as she came to an impromptu stop almost running into her newly adopted sister. No, Akane the Second had no say in this. Raising a hand as if to start to speak, Akane is cut off by a figure that had approached. While it's scent played at Akane's olfactory, it was the things flying above them whose scents pulled Akane's gaze toward them. If it weren't for the figure before them speaking up Akane may have simply stared up until the cows came home.

'State your business.'​
Akane matches Yuki's poster as she brought  her gaze down to him head tilted to the side. 

_-Some Many Years Ago- 

"AKANE!"

The deep baritone of the Master Knight rang though the halls causing the pup Akane to dart under the hey bed that was afforded to her as a squire. Her burning eyes peer from the darkness as the silver steel of his boots clanged loudly across the cobblestone floor. Akane holds her breath as the man walked around her room. A loud growl is heard as the steel of the boots turn, grinding loudly. "AKANE!" is again yelled as the sound of his steel seemingly leaves the room. 

The young pup in training released a hefty sigh. It was safe, or so she thought. That flash of relief only lasted a mere second as she felt a clammy hand of steel wrap around her left ankle. Yelping like a pup that had been popped on the nose by a rolled newspaper she is drug from under the bed by the Master Knight who shoves rags and a mop in her oversized hands. 

"What have I told you about ... ...."_

-Present-    

...'State your business.'...​
Akane rolled her lips in the darkness of her helmet. 

"Ah no haf go to bafroom."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2015)

Yuki sighs loudly, placing his palm to his face, "Why are you here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2015)

The construct stops when confronted, though it seems to mostly ignore the individuals around it.  "Energy pattern 0x00000001 detected, alpha protocol engaged.  Endpoint concentration strongest from this location."



soulnova said:


> ((Tassara wanted to contact the mage and travel to her place the very next day, she believes we need to get moving ASAP regarding that. She's not willing to leave Malcabeth fighting alone without any help. ))



This isn't exactly accurate.

Malcabeth is currently helping with the defenses of Northern Dnalgne where the "Black Mist" is encroaching into the country.

He asked you to meet with an acquaintance who may have some information about the Magebane.  It's Malcabeth's opinion that the Magebane is a catalyst that is causing the world to be less stable.  The hope is stopping Magebane will help stabilize the world and stop things from getting worse.  Meeting with the acquaintance would be a one-day thing initially but isn't likely to cause major changes by itself.

He is also hoping that the group can help Dnalgne stabilize somehow, having a leader that's acknowledged by the majority of Dnalgne means they can act with a unified force to to provide assistance against the Black Mist.  This will help Malcabeth directly however it's something that will take weeks or months to accomplish.

Neither of which is likely to be directly furthered by the strange pulsing coins, but....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2015)

"Ironwall?" He scowls, unsure about his question, in fact largely thinks against it.  "I haven't heard anyone else talk like that." 

The duo from the sky land nearby, "Yer sure bout tha'?" the fox questions from dragonback.

"No, but what else can I say...?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2015)

"Affirmative, this one is designation 'Ironwall'.  Upgrade completed, designation 'Normandy' repaired.  Upon completion aberrant energy reading detected."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Affirmative, this one is designation 'Ironwall'.  Upgrade completed, designation 'Normandy' repaired.  Upon completion aberrant energy reading detected."



As Ulysesn walks towards Ironwall's location looking at the coin at hand, he begins reading both sides aloud
"You faced the challenge of valor. You showed great appreciation for the lives you were intrusted with and deep wisdom in considering all possible options."
He flips the coin over.
"You faced the challenge of valor. Your unwillingness to decide on a course of action left you passively following rather than leading."
There is a great deal of frustration in Ulysesn's voice as he walks reading what is on the coin
All this time and I still don't fully know what this means. I know I failed as a leader and I'm not concerned with being a leader anymore. So I thought it was over with, so why is this thing reacting to something now?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2015)

"Good boy Ironwall.  You gotta show me your upgrades.  Who's this new person, and why do you have so many chickens?  What's their designation?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 19, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Good boy Ironwall.  You gotta show me your upgrades.  Who's this new person, and why do you have so many chickens?  What's their designation?"



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
Akane's ears twitched under the helmet she wore when Yuki asked about who she was. Further more what was up with the sea of clucks that now surrounded them making the whole evening that much more nosy. Leaning to the side Akane pokes her head around toward Yuki and points her large hand at herself. Her paw like hand almost balling into a fist as she did. In the cloak of darkness that hid her face the half-Worg grinned before she spoke.

"Ah Akane 'n' Ah de big sister o' dis wan." she states patting Ironwall on the back as she still thought of him as a she whose name was Akane as well. 

"Dese lil fellahs, dey mah chicknes. Dough dey dink Ah'm dere mama." she says pulling that hand to her helmet as she thought on it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2015)

Elven ears twitch as the worglike woman spoke.  The same voice caused Tia to lower her ears uncomfortably as the dragon twitched his nose.  Yukis's stance relaxes slightly, lowering his shoulders as he looks at her to speak, "Akane, is that what I got from that?"

"Ye don' seem like yer th' big sister."

"Probably because we know Ironwall, and have never seen her before, she isn't."

"Ah didn' know tha'."

"You know her?  She seems like she's as hard to understand."

"Nae."

"Of course you don't, you are always drunk."

"Just...stop...Akane, what are you looking to do here?  What did you do before you met Ironwall?  How do we know we can trust you?  Are you currently drunk?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 20, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Just...stop...Akane, what are you looking to do here?  What did you do before you met Ironwall?  How do we know we can trust you?  Are you currently drunk?"



*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
"Ah to am big sister." the Half Worg states playfully pulling the helmet off her head. Allowing her long hair to cascade out and her stiff ears to uncurl. Her bright eyes burn with a liveliness that a creature thought to be evil shouldn't have. Though by the somewhat playful nature one could somewhat come to a consensus that Akane wasn't evil, well. Not too much. She hadn't eaten any of the chickens alive in front of them yet, and she did say that they thought of her as a mother. 

Akane's head bounded between all that spoke as they had their turn, that is until Yuki silenced the bickering and asked Akane if she could be trusted and if she was drunk, which was the part of the question that she paid the most attention to. Her ears perked right up and she almost seemed to glide over to him, eyes as large as saucers. "Ah thirsty, do you haf som'din' to drink?" she asks looking at him as if waiting for a yes. Before that can be addressed however, Akane's brain centered back on the trust issue, which almost insulted her pride as a knight. Pushing a hand behind her breast plate she digs for an order that is old as the day is long. 

The seal on the order she pulls out has a Knightly Order's Stamp. Proof of her Knighthood and to whom she pledged allegiance to. Within were her orders on a top secret mission, that she has long forgotten and since she doesn't know how to read, she never opened it and kept it as a memento of what she had to do, as one day. YES! One day she would remember what her master sent her out to do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2015)

Ulysesn walks next to Yuki finally having taken his time.
"*yawns* So who are these two strangers coming by?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2015)

Yuki takes the order, looking at the Dnalgne seal, testing it for legitimacy by tapping it.  His dyslexic mind not allowing him to actually read the outside of it.  He nods, tossing her his canteen, "To be honest I'm not exactly sure what I should be looking for, and I can't read a word of this.  But it looks like you're fine."  He looks at her with a curiosity, but continues, "This is the Dreamwalkers's Compound, if you're looking for a city, it's that way." he points in the direction of the city,

He looks at Ulysesn, "Ironwall and a newcomer, Akane."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> He looks at Ulysesn, "Ironwall and a newcomer, Akane."


Ulysesn looks at Ironwall then Akane, then looks down at the chicks around Akane's feet.  
There is an upset yet distressed voice.
"Why does everything always have to be so weird?"
He walks towards Ironwall to look him over
"Well you look different, but will you still make items for us?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2015)

"Tha's a bit rude there mate.  Ain't 'e a frien'?" The peg legged Kitsune adjusts herself on the saddle, "Be 'ppreciative tha' he's even willin." She nods, tail wagging ever so gently.

"I have to agree with her this time.  Not the nicest thing to say, even to a construct.  If you don't treat him with respect, he won't respect you.  Even curse what you ask him to make if you aren't careful." The brass dragon straightens his posture, adjusting his scarf as he watches the ranger.

"Exactly, and is a bunch of chickens even really all that weird anymore with what we've gone through?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Tha's a bit rude there mate.  Ain't 'e a frien'?" The peg legged Kitsune adjusts herself on the saddle, "Be 'ppreciative tha' he's even willin." She nods, tail wagging ever so gently.
> 
> "I have to agree with her this time.  Not the nicest thing to say, even to a construct.  If you don't treat him with respect, he won't respect you.  Even curse what you ask him to make if you aren't careful." The brass dragon straightens his posture, adjusting his scarf as he watches the ranger.
> 
> "Exactly, and is a bunch of chickens even really all that weird anymore with what we've gone through?"


Ulysesn just blinks at the two.
"Well, you two are new here you know. Ironwall is always to the point, giving the favor in turn isn't that bad."
He slowly walks over to the brass dragon while waiting for Ironwall's response
"Do you mind if I examine you closely for a moment? It's not very often you can be in the full glory of a dragon's beauty after all."
Diplomacy: 1d20+25
19+25 = 44


> *Dragon Deference:*
> -So long as you take no offensive action and maintain a properly subservient attitude dragons will not take offensive action against you.


Ulysesn starts looking the brass dragon over, Ulysesn needed something to help cheer himself up
Arcana(dragons): 1d20+16
14+16 = 30
"Lets see a brass dragon is... ticklish here!"
Then begins tickling the dragon


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2015)

"Oi there laddie, ah wouldn't be doin tha' if I was you." The fox leans, preparing for Hex's hissyfit.

The dragon snorts in a half amused way, stepping backwards a few feet.  "Don't _touch_ me."

"Ah've go' 'bout sev'nteen years under mah belt wid 'im.  'E's no' bein' mean, jus a lil bi' on th' cranky side.  Hope ye be understan' mate.  Fact, wasn' bad as usual.  Usually 'e'd be swearin yer ear off." 

Hex lays down where he stepped to, tucking in his oddly feathered wings to his body.  "When she was only a kit, and I was a wyrmling, we met.  She is the only one allowed to touch me in that way.  You know, she had ears even bigger than they are now."

"Oi!  Nae they weren't!" Tia's tail fluffs some, tucking it under her leg while her ears lower.

"Yep, they were."

"Ye din't 'ave any feathers!" she shouts embarassedly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 20, 2015)

*[Outskirts of Eomr]​*​
"Weird? Dis no weird." Akane mutters scratching the inner part of her left ear. Looking at her paw like hand afterwards she snorts lightly. "You should see de inside 'o ah Werm dat Walks. Is sticky and is no gud fo' armor." she states turning a bit pale around the eyes. Akane hesitates until she spots the fox that sat upon the feathery winged dragon. Akane, with a single bound, leaps and using her father's leniage floats right next to her and pokes at her ears. 

"You jus lak Akane!" she almost screams flying around the fox and dragon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2015)

"Aye, tha' ah am ah guess.." the fox's tail wags from it's tucked position, watching the hovering knight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2015)

"Affirmative, creation ability unchanged by upgrade process," Ironwall says to Ulysesn.  Then to Yuki, "upgrades overhauled chassis, interlinked plates with alloy of 37.3% adamantium, 29.4% mythril, 16% iron, 7% mercury, 4% tin, 3.2% carbon, 1.5% silver, 1.2% nickle, 0.4% aluminum.  Resultant core functionality has enhanced speed, agility, maneuverability, strength, durability, and rate of self-repair.  Integrated avian-based propulsion design," he pauses to unfurl metal, feathery wings before collapsing them back within his torso.  "Initial testing failed, units unable to sufficiently decelerate from orbital reentry.  Currently processing design specifications and data gathered from testing."

While the construct blathers on Nissa, the brownie, rides up on Fluffykins her cat.  She listens to Ironwall for a brief moment before looking at the more interesting arrival, "so, what's with the flying wolf?"  She says to no one in particular peering at Akane.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2015)

"She showed up with Ironwall.  She seems innocent, I think she can be trusted." Yuki nods at Nissa.

"That's very nice!" He grins at Ironwall


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2015)

Drell approaches Akane and Ironwall but doesn't speak, merely observes the going ons. Finally, she seems to get sick of the exchange. 

"Well, I trust you'll all handle the flying wolf thing with your usual tactlessness," She says with a dismissive wave of her hand. "Ironwall, if you would come with me, I have a project I think you might enjoy...do you actually enjoy your work?"

If Ironwall complies, she'll lead him off to the workshop and have him create a Belt of Dexterity (+6) a Crystal Ball with True Sight and a Ring of Telekinesis, supplying the spells herself.

Once all that's done, she'll reveal her designs for her golem body. 


*Spoiler*: _Golem Body_ 





STR and DEX swapped

 ((These are modified Runes of Shielding, triggered when the golem is hit by electric energy and firing at the golem body itself, if that's okay))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Affirmative, creation ability unchanged by upgrade process," Ironwall says to Ulysesn.  Then to Yuki, "upgrades overhauled chassis, interlinked plates with alloy of 37.3% adamantium, 29.4% mythril, 16% iron, 7% mercury, 4% tin, 3.2% carbon, 1.5% silver, 1.2% nickle, 0.4% aluminum.  Resultant core functionality has enhanced speed, agility, maneuverability, strength, durability, and rate of self-repair.  Integrated avian-based propulsion design," he pauses to unfurl metal, feathery wings before collapsing them back within his torso.  "Initial testing failed, units unable to sufficiently decelerate from orbital reentry.  Currently processing design specifications and data gathered from testing."


"Hmm, Cool. I need you to make some things for me real quick, I'd be grateful if you chose to do so. Of course I'm going to pay as always."
He wants the items created in this order specifically.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crystal of adaptation, greater 3,000
Flawed Pale Orange Rhomboid 12k
Clear Spindle 4k
Eastern Star 4k
Western Star 4k
Dusty Rose Prism 5k
Ulsyesn will ask Ironwall to make an augment crystal for armor consisting of these things.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Multiple different abilities rule. Multiply lower item cost by 1.5





> Crystal of screening, lesser(1,000 gp) 	- 5 on touch attacks made against you by incorporeal creatures
> Clasp of energy protection of ice, lesser( 1,500 gp) 	Resistance 10 to specific energy type, prevents up to 50 damage per day
> Crystal of arrow deflection, lesser( 2, 000 gp ) 	+5 to AC against ranged attacks
> Crystal of mind cloaking, lesser( 4,000 gp) 	+3 on saves against mind-affecting spells and abilities
> Crystal of adamant armor, lesser( 1,400 gp) 	+5 to hardness of armor or shield





12,850 gp


And one for his weapon crystal as well.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Crystal of return, lesser(1000) 	Draw weapon as free action, call weapon from up to 30 ft. away
> Crystal of life drinking, lesser(1,500gp) 	Heal 3 damage every time you damage a living creature, up to 30 damage per day
> Crystal of energy assault, lesser(cold)(3,000gp) 	+1d6 points of specific energy damage to attack
> Fiendslayer crystal, lesser 	(3,000)weapon becomes treated as good aligned for purposes of going past DR and Regen
> Truedeath crystal, lesser(5,000) Weapon deals +1d6 damage to undead, functions as ghost touch weapon





13,500 gp
Headband of Inspired Wisdom (+6) + Belt of Incredible Dexterity(+6)(headband slot) 72,000gp
Ring of Solar Wings 118,000gp 



124,175 gp cost


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 21, 2015)

Vend-o-maticIronwall dispatches items as requested for Ulysesn in his normal instantaneous fashion.  Then he accompanies Drell for his project.  He quickly gets to work processing the raw materials, "term 'enjoy' unclear as queried.  Creation protocols are established in order to process entropy into more ordered form.  Destruction protocols are established in order to break down redundant, superfluous, or underprocessed items for creation."  In short order he's completed the work for Drell without specific comment about the golem in the room.

At the same time Makenna goes to join the others at the gate, she's holding her "coin" with a confused expression.  "Hey guys, something weird is going on," she says with a reserved tone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2015)

Ulysesn equips all of the items requested except for the Crystal of adaptation and Flawed Pale Orange Rhomboid


WorkingMoogle said:


> At the same time Makenna goes to join the others at the gate, she's holding her "coin" with a confused expression.  "Hey guys, something weird is going on," she says with a reserved tone.


Ulysesn looks at Makenna nervously


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2015)

Duncan sniffs at the goings on and follows Ironwall into Drells room, hugging the big golem as he walks

"Where he fuck ye been," he slurs, "I mished ye, I know I don't talk te ye much but yer my favourite. Well, beshides Kaylee, but no offense pal, she's alot prettier than you are."

"Where'd Kaylee go?

"Duncan attempts to telepathically message her

"Heyyyyyyy honeyyyyy. I found Ironwall! He brought a cat!" he tells her referring to Akane


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She smiles warmly with a slight blushing on her cheeks "I'm glad we could get him out safely. I know how important this was for you. There's still much to be done but I'm sure we can handle it..."   Tassara gently keeps his hand on her hair.



"He was cross with me for what I'd done at first, but once I tried to see things from his point of view, things started to click into place and make more sense." His skin wasn't cold to the touch, but not as warm as most others. Right when she puts her hand over his, seems like he's about to draw away, but gives pause. "Yes?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2015)

"I simply enjoy the touch, the closeness..." Tassara says with all honestly, closing her eyes and just taking the moment to smile.  "I must sound so childish" she chuckles slightly embarrassed . 

She's about to say something else but suddenly looks down startled at one of her pockets. "What...?" her hand reaches down to her coin from the dream. She looks at Hayao concerned. "It had never done this before"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2015)

*Exp Gains:
*

```
[FONT=Courier New]Player.............Character...........Total Exp.....Next Level....Banked Exp...Total Exp
Unlosing Ranger....Ulysesn Rens'hk.....112559........210000........89600........202159
Vergil.............Duncan McAlistar....107244........210000........102755.......209999
Soulnova...........Sister Tassara......105074........210000........89600........194674
Nicodemus..........Drell D'Harron......106563........210000........102400.......208963
Kuno...............Kaylee..............107120........210000........102400.......209520
Hidden Nin.........Hayao Blizzard-born.101795........210000........89600........191395
Captain Obvious....Yuki................112000........210000........89600........201600
Chaos Theory.......Akane................71000........105000........34000........105000[/FONT]
```


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I simply enjoy the touch, the closeness..." Tassara says with all honestly, closing her eyes and just taking the moment to smile.  "I must sound so childish" she chuckles slightly embarrassed .
> 
> She's about to say something else but suddenly looks down startled at one of her pockets. "What...?" her hand reaches down to her coin from the dream. She looks at Hayao concerned. "It had never done this before"



"Childish? I don't thi-" He blinks as the pocket in his own coin vibrates as well, slipping a hand into his pocket to turn it over, nodding before he exchanges the glance. "Bother."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn's spells_ 




Ion stone: Hawkeye,Resist Energy,Mistsight
(4)Level 1:Arrow Mind,Heightened Awareness,Omen of Peril,Delay Poison
(3)Level 2: Primal instinct,Near Horizon,Dispel Fog
(2)Level 3:Fickle Winds,Burst of Speed



+3 ini for primal instinct at all times.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2015)

Tassara gives a tired sigh as she also listens to the commotion taking place near the entrance.

-hey tass, seems like Ironwall is back. He looks different... and he brought someone else!- max contacts her.

"Of course he did" she chuckles "we better check this out and see if the other coins are reacting the same"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2015)

Hayao turns his over once more to stare at the flipside of his and smiles faintly, nodding. "We should. Let's go."

He moves with purpose towards the front gates, humming softly to himself as he goes. As they come to approach he raises an eyebrow at the individual present, and begins to analyze their aura. 



"Who is this?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2015)

"She is Akane, she's got this knight order seal thingy." Yuki states, not knowing the ins and outs of knights.  "She came here with Ironwall, she seems like she can be trusted." he nods, pointing at the worg girl.

"Aye!  She's go' Dnalgne knight papers.  'Er armor says it even.  An she's kinda like me." the fox hops off the dragon and walks to Hayao, she has a drunken gait, taking the paper from Yuki and showing him the knight's seal.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2015)

Hayao listens and then takes the papers gingerly in one hand, adjusting his glasses with the other. His starts to scan it in silence; technically speaking he was also a knight of Dnalgne, albeit for a kingdom that had very different traditions and cultures compared to most others under the crown. After all of several seconds spent on reading it over...

"..."

He glances up at Akane hesitantly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 22, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao turns his over once more to stare at the flipside of his and smiles faintly, nodding. "We should. Let's go."
> 
> He moves with purpose towards the front gates, humming softly to himself as he goes. As they come to approach he raises an eyebrow at the individual present, and begins to analyze their aura.
> 
> ...



The wolf-like individual has a powerful aura, on the same order as the party members.  It seems somewhat other-worldly, a blend of both magic and the upper planes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2015)

The peg legged fox moves over to Yuki, "Oi, 'e always tha' serious?"

"Yep."

"An he has control of who gets tae join if they ain' forced cause o another, like us?"

"That he is."

"Then how do we know if 'e 'asn't...y'know."

"Know what?"

"Thought about kicking everyone that does not see eye to eye with him."

"He might have at some point or another." Yuki shrugs, having thought about it before.

"An Ye an 'im 'ad a thing before?"

"Yeah." He says short, "A song of ice and fire can only last so long.  Especially when there was no kindling."

"Aye, that it does." Tia doesn't force any more on the matter, but hops back onto the dragon's saddle, "Ye think we should show th' lass around?" She looks between Hayao and Yuki.

"Yeah, the three of us will show her around a bit, while they figure out what's going on with the coins, so I don't suggest any potentially dangerous ideas." Yuki laughs, outstretching his hand to Akane to show her around the compound.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2015)

After scanning the letter for a seal or kingdom he recognizes, or a hint of Akane's allegiance, Hayao's gaze drifts upwards to land on the other knight again and lingers, before he folds up her papers and offers them back to her. "An honor to meet you," he says quietly. "...yes, Yuki can show you around," he adds a moment later.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2015)

After Duncan wakes up the next morning he gets ready and goes off to Ironwall and asks him to make a few things for him.

((Am going to link this post to my Character sheet - the things with owned on it are things that I already have.))


Headband:  (10,000)

Head: Hat of disguise (already owned)

Eyes: Eyes of the eagle (already owned)

Necklace: Periapt of Wisdom (already owned)

Chest:  (as a black shirt) (11,000)

Body:  (37,500)

Belt: Belt of incredible dexterity (already owned)

Wrists:  (4000)

Hands:  (5750)

Ring 1 Ring of protection 1

Ring 2 Ring of blinking

Feet:  (6000)





Total 74250

Starting 160,057

Remaining: 85807


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2015)

Tassara shakes also Akane's hand, properly introducing herself "Nice to meet you, I'm Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silvermist"

Tassara is a young woman with long loose braided red hair. She is wearing a blue cape with gray and silver, and a religious tabard with the symbol of the God/Goddess of Dreams. A flower crown decorates her head.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















"You come from Dalgne? By any chances do you know how things are going with the civil war? We might have to move there soon. Any help to bring stability to the region would be greatly appreciated." she asks Akane's permission before trying to read the Knighthood papers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 23, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> After scanning the letter for a seal or kingdom he recognizes, or a hint of Akane's allegiance, Hayao's gaze drifts upwards to land on the other knight again and lingers, before he folds up her papers and offers them back to her. "An honor to meet you," he says quietly. "...yes, Yuki can show you around," he adds a moment later.



Akane's knighthood is of an order of knights devoted to the service of the king himself.  Hers specifically predates the assassination of the King (by one of these very knights no less) so Akane's status is somewhat up in the air.

Many of the candidates for the next king consider the entire order to be traitors.  The knight-assassin himself states his actions do not reflect the order.  The king's son hasn't made any specific judgements as such yet (whether this is because he holds them innocent or simply doesn't want to alienate a potentially powerful ally is up to speculation).  The order themselves still speak as sworn to the throne and haven't taken a position on supporting someone as king just yet.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 24, 2015)

Hayao hands the papers over the Tassara then, quietly explaining what he knows of the order as he glances over them with her. "Auspicious, to say the least, but..." He glances over at Akane. "What's stranger still is that her aura hints at strength similar to ours...it mixes other-worldy magics and those of higher planes." He looks to Tassara. "What do you think?"

----


*Spoiler*: _Shopping_ 



Banked gold from tournament beginning rounds and final round - 16,100 + 14,444 + 19,712 + new gold share for Hayao = 

210,256 gp

Same for Rin 16,100 + 14,444 + 19,712 + 80,000 = 130,256 gp 

Loot List

Manual of Quick Action - 55,000 gp
Staff of Earth and Stone (17 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) - 13,685 gp
Staff of Earth and Stone (30 of 50 charges) - 24,150 gp

Ironwall List

*Hayao*
Ring of Evasion - 12,500 gp
Psicrown of the Evader - 14,250 gp
Amulet of Truesight - 92,400 gp

*Order*
Lord's Banner of Swiftness - 5,000 gp
Lord's Banner of Victory - 37,500 gp
Instant Fortress x 2 - 55,000 gp
 x 8 - 3,000 gp
Skyrocket Firework x 100 - 2,500 gp
Potions of Cure Light Wounds x 200 - 5,000 gp

*Rin*
Rod of Splendor - 12,500 gp
Circlet of Persuasion - 2,250 gp



And...
Masterwork Wardrobe - 500 gp (or however much, up to 5,762 gp available to spend on it, meant for both Hayao and Rin)




Total Bank - 340,512 gp
Total Cost - 335,250 gp
Change - 5,262 gp

----

Over the course of the next couple days, Hayao draws up plans and tactics for how the Order is to utilize these new items best in combat while he's away to handle contracts and create wealth for themselves; he expects commissions to be used in order to repair and replenish as needed. The new plans are generally simple; how to rapidly deploy the instant fortresses for quick counter points during a siege against an enemy force and set up a foothold surprisingly quickly, how to use them as portable barracks, using the fireworks for signalling between units, shaping terrain in preparation of defenses with the staffs of stone and earth, using the ballista properly to siege, how to defend and drink the healing potions in order to then strike back, and using the banners for fast travel between military objectives or to fight their hardest at a standstill to push through a stalemate.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2015)

Tassara listens to Hayao's explanation. "We might need to keep tabs on her if she is as powerful. she could offer some hindsight on the matter of the king, or... she was meant to find us" she ponders for a second.

"Akane, what was your mision here?" 

In anycase, Tass asks Yuki to show her around and keep an eye on her.


:::::::::::::::


Tassara will ask Rylen and his bards to investigate what faction on Dalgne might be the least inclined to attack them on sight and what they can do to sway public opinion afterall thats happened.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 24, 2015)

-Her being meant to find us seems a bit too optimistic, but I wouldn't mind stars aligning. Any insight she might be able to give is important.-

Hayao turns to observe Akane for a few seconds longer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2015)

((Will do a more substantive update later today, once I figure out how I want to kick people into motion))

((From a purely OOC standpoint Akane doesn't remember her mission, not sure how she will address that IC though))



soulnova said:


> Tassara will ask Rylen and his bards to investigate what faction on
> Dalgne might be the least inclined to attack them on sight and what they can do to sway public opinion afterall thats happened.



Is she sending Rylen+co to Dnalgne?  If she's looking for a detailed overview of the different factions in Dnalgne he'll have to visit them to gather information (or at least visit near them to get opinions from people).

If she's wanting Rylen to ask refugees from Dnalgne in Eomr that will be quicker but far less detailed.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Will do a more substantive update later today, once I figure out how I want to kick people into motion))
> 
> ((From a purely OOC standpoint Akane doesn't remember her mission, not sure how she will address that IC though))
> 
> ...



((Yeah, the refugees will work for the moment. ))



After talking with Akane, Tassara will go to her quarters to sleep and recover her energy. She wants to go looking for Malcabeth's contact first thing in the morning (at least with Max and Kathy). She will obviously tell the rest of the party but she won't force anyone to come if they are busy. She hopes Drell can teleport her  (and anyone else) directly or as close as possible.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2015)

K, we'll go with this then.



soulnova said:


> After talking with Akane, Tassara will go to her quarters to sleep and recover her energy. She wants to go looking for Malcabeth's contact first thing in the morning (at least with Max and Kathy). She will obviously tell the rest of the party but she won't force anyone to come if they are busy. She hopes Drell can teleport her  (and anyone else) directly or as close as possible.



Rylen can report that in general Dnalgne accepts the "judgement" of Eomr and accepts their status as regional heroes.  The good news is that in general they should have free movement in Dnalgne (though they might want to avoid the area near the city they blew up, he might still hold a grudge).

Politically it's a more complicated matter; the party is in general seen as a foreign group at this point.  They'll likely be of interest of any given force seeking to leverage the chaos of succession for their own gain.  Whether they'll do so by trying to ally with the party or exploit the party may vary widely (and may not be apparent until it's too late).  At the moment no one is overtly trying to attract the party's attention though likely if they spend any length of time in one particular area in Dnalgne the local powers will likely contact them (and others will likely assume there's a reason behind the group's presence).

In the morning the group teleports to Drell's academy, from there it's a few hours journey to the location of Malcabeth's acquaintance.  The entrance to her estate is a cave in the foothills of the mountains, from the look of things no one has come or gone this way in quite some time -- months for sure, perhaps years.  Looking inside of the cave it is dark and natural stone formations, quite unlike what anyone might expect for the lair of a powerful mage, though Lady Silverymirror's ((Whom I forgot if I named before, if I did *retcon* )) reputation as a hermit might well have been understated.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2015)

Tassara's Spells for the day by praying and communing.



*Spoiler*: __ 



:: SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water
-Enhanced Diplomacy
-Guidance


lvl1
Bless
Protection from Evil
Burning Disarm
Entropic Shield*
Command
Command
Obscuring Mist
Hydraulic push
Hydraulic push


lvl2
Resist Energy*
Lesser Restoration
Silence
Lesser Restoration
Hold Person
Hold Person
Spear of Purity
Calm Emotions
Find Traps


Lvl 3
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Aling WEapon Communal
Speak with Death
Searing Light 5d8
Searing Light 5d8
Dipsel Magic
Dispel Magic
-Remove Curse

Lvl 4
Spiritual Ally
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Divination
Dismissal

lvl 5
-Angelic Aspect*
-Greater Forbid Action 
-Greater Forbid Action 
-Wall of Stone
-Break Enchantment
-True Seeing 

lvl6
-Chains of Light
-Word of Recall (Base)
-Blade Barrier
-Chains of Light

:: SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction

1
Entangle
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider*
Speak with Animals
Obscuring Mist



2
Cat's Grace*
Bull's Strength*
Euphoric Cloud
Euphoric Cloud
Owl's Wisdom
Lesser Restoration
-bear's endurance*

3
Call Lightning
Mad Monkeys
Stone Shape
Stone Shape
Stone Shape
Greater Thunderstomp
Spider Climb, Communal

4
Flame Strike
Flame Strike
Scrying
Spike Stones
Life Bubble


lvl 5
-Hungry Earth
Transmute Rock to Mud
-Stoneskin
-Stoneskin


lvl 6 
-Wall of Stone
-Blazing Rainbow
-Stone Tell





At the cave's entrance, Tassara casts the following buff spells on herself (otherwise noted)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Entropic Shield
Resist Energy - Fire
Cat's Grace (Hayao)
Bear's Endurance
Owl's Wisdom
True Seeing
Stone Skin x2 (Hayao and Tassara DR10)
Detect Magic
Sacred Watch - All
Telepathic Link: Hayao, Max, Drell, Yuki



MAX casts 
Barkskin -MAx
Stoneskin -Max
Mage Armor -Max
Shield -Max
Resist Energy (shock) - Max
summon charlie*
Detect Magic





Tassara 
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, Level 11, Init +6, HP 281/281, Speed 20
AC 35, Touch 18, Flat-footed 35, CMD 33, Fort +16, Ref +5, Will +22, CMB +15, Base Attack Bonus 12 
Witchlight Reservoir (+2d6 shock) +1 Halberd (good) +15/+10 (1d10+3+8, x3)
Abilities Str 17, Dex 10, Con 25, Int 11, Wis 36, Cha 28


Max/Charlie
HP 93(100)/90(100)
AC 34 (Barksin+Shield+ Mage Armor) = +2 Dex, +12 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded +1
; Saves Fort (+11), Ref (+11 ), Will (+16); Attack Bite +13 (1d8+1d6+5), Slam +13(2d6+1d6+5), 2 claws +13 (1d6+3d6+5); 
Ability Scores Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion. Devotion, Multiattack
Resist 10 fire + DR 10/adamantine (stoneskin) + Resist 10 shock
Summon Monster V 7/day (standard action)





She will also cast *STONE TELL *and touch the ground at the entrance. "Who else has come through this place and when?" she whispers.

Perception
1d20+29
11+29 = 40


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2015)

soulnova said:


> She will also cast *STONE TELL *and touch the ground at the entrance. "Who else has come through this place and when?" she whispers.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+29
> 11+29 = 40



Tassara casts stories-stones-tell and the rocks reply in earthy tones, "many two legs have come and gone from this place over many cycles of light and warmth."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 31, 2015)

“You faced the challenge of tradition. You refused to be tied down by the expectations of others or to bend knee simply to gain respect.  You faced the challenge of tradition. Your unwillingness to compromise your own personal beliefs kept you from learning from a master." Yuki stares at his coin, “I may have missed out on becoming a student of a master, but I don't regret it.” he sticks his tongue out at the coin, “Why are you even wanting attention?  You're just a coin.” he sighs, leaning back in his seat, “I won't be outsmarted by a vibrating inanimate object.” he places it to his ear, to listen, then to his chest near his heart to see if anything happens.  He closes his eyes for a few moments then if something doesn't happen, he will pull the coin away and stare at it for a while, staying quiet, trying to find some reason of what is going on.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+31:
12,+31
Total:43


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2015)

Ulysesn seems more worried with more marital matters than coins at the moment. The confusion for an answer and the concern for lack of finding one show clearly on his face. To distance himself from things he decided to come with Tassara for when she talks to the hermit. 
"Can we not just yell into the cave for her?"
He peers into the cave from outside with the rest of the group then closing his eyes and listening for anything for a moment.
perception:1d20+32
7+32 = 39


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?You faced the challenge of tradition. You refused to be tied down by the expectations of others or to bend knee simply to gain respect.  You faced the challenge of tradition. Your unwillingness to compromise your own personal beliefs kept you from learning from a master." Yuki stares at his coin, ?I may have missed out on becoming a student of a master, but I don't regret it.? he sticks his tongue out at the coin, ?Why are you even wanting attention?  You're just a coin.? he sighs, leaning back in his seat, ?I won't be outsmarted by a vibrating inanimate object.? he places it to his ear, to listen, then to his chest near his heart to see if anything happens.  He closes his eyes for a few moments then if something doesn't happen, he will pull the coin away and stare at it for a while, staying quiet, trying to find some reason of what is going on.



Yuki can feel/hear the pulsing of the coin.  It's not unlike a heartbeat though the rate seems to vary a bit as he moves it around.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> He peers into the cave from outside with the rest of the group then closing his eyes and listening for anything for a moment.
> perception:1d20+32
> 7+32 = 39



From what you can see from the entrance it's a normal cavern structure, unworked natural stone.  There's no sounds from inside the cave and outside is just the normal sounds of nature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> From what you can see from the entrance it's a normal cavern structure, unworked natural stone.  There's no sounds from inside the cave and outside is just the normal sounds of nature.


"Well no point in standing here all day."
 appear from Ulysesn's back and he starts to float above the ground reading to venture
"If someone would light the way."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2015)

Earlier

Duncan inspects his coin with a spell craft check.

Roll(1d20)+29:
8,+29
Total:37


 He also communes with Sgaille.

"So, ye think there's a familiar in here or somethin'?"

Present.

"The darker the better for me." Duncan says. He inspects the cave before they go in, activating his Heightened vision.

Dungeoneering.
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33

Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+23:
16,+23
Total:39


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Earlier
> 
> Duncan inspects his coin with a spell craft check.
> 
> ...



While the "pulse" is obviously magical Duncan doesn't think that it's a property of the coins themselves, more like they're reacting to something.  Whatever it is it doesn't seem to be anything Duncan can detect.

Sgaille can't really say anything more.  The coin doesn't seem to be alive (even in an abstract sense).



Vergil said:


> Present.
> 
> "The darker the better for me." Duncan says. He inspects the cave before they go in, activating his Heightened vision.



Entering the cave it appears to be a quite normal rock formation from at least the initial perspective.  It's a touch colder than Duncan expects a cave to be but not supernaturally so, there might be another entrance/exit that allows more airflow than many caverns.

The cave itself is some sort of granite, occasional bits of white quartz catch the light here and there though they don't seem significantly valuable.  The cavern twists in such a manner that there's only one large passageway that could move on.  It's comfortably large enough for humans though at places it would be a bit tight to fight in.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2015)

Tassara lights her halberd and lets Duncan move ahead before following to allow him to work in the darkness as the rest advance.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 31, 2015)

"Is being so loud and obvious really necessary? Some people prefer peace and quiet, and that is why they situate themselves so far from major towns."



Hayao moves inside with light footfalls, Rin trailing close behind as he looked around for any possible threats. The dark didn't seem to bother him at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Is being so loud and obvious really necessary? Some people prefer peace and quiet, and that is why they situate themselves so far from major towns."


Ulysesn pulls out an everlasting torch to light the way even more with a defiant smirk towards Hayao
"I'd prefer the person knows we are coming, more honest and please don't try to kill anything down here could be pets after all."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2015)

"We will try not to" Tassara tyrns to uly and Hayao "The stone says there has been activity through here, stay on your guard"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2016)

Spells for the day (forgot to do this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



0th Magus and witch

Detect Magic 	
Ghost Sound 	
Light 	
Mage Hand 	
Prestidigitation 	
Read Magic 	
Spark 	
 - Detect Poison 
 - Message 
 - Voyeurism 
 - Touch of Fatigue 


1st Witch and Magus

1st: (Can prepare 8/day)
- Command - One subject obeys selected command for 1 round.: Approach, drop, fall, flee, halt1st: (Can prepare 8/day)
- Sow thoughts (2)
- Speedy Undress (2)
- Ventriloquism (2)
- Warding weapon (2)

Magus
1st: (5/day)
True Strike 
Shocking Grasp (2)
Long Arm (2)


2nd Level Witch
2nd: (Can prepare 5/day)
- Touch of idiocy (2)
- Invisibility (3)

3rd level witch:
Summon monster (3)
Suggestion (2)

4th Level witch:
Cape of wasps
Inflict Critical Wounds
Dimension door
Passwall (2)

5th
Soul Switch
Constant Orgasm (2)
Teleport


Powers
 PP: 78/78

0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)
- Precognition Defensive
- vigor (1)
- stomp (1)
- inevitable strike (1)
- inertial armor (1)
- Grip of iron (1)

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer (3)
- Animal Affinity
- Dissolving Weapon
- Strength of my enemy

3rd
Empathic transfer hostile (5)
Physical acceleration (5)
Vampiric Blade (5)
escape detection

4th
Vanishing Strike (7)
battle transformation
weapon of energy
fold space (Dimension door)
energy adaptation
steadfast perception
slip the bonds 

Hexes:
Hex: Evil Eye
Target takes -4 to one of AC, ability checks, attack rolls, saving throws, or skill checks for 3+Int rounds (will save reduces this to 1 round)
Hex: Prehensile Hair Gains a hair secondary attack, 1d3 damage 20' reach.Use Int as Str (+10)
Hex: Slumber
Hex: Healing
At 5th level acts as cure medium wounds.
An individual creature can only benefit from this hex once in a 24 hour period.
Hex: Flight.
Hex: Disguise (hour/lvl/day)
Hex: Cackle (move action)
Major Hex: Hag's eye


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuki stares at the coin for a moment longer before placing it back in his pocket.  Tia and Hex plod into the room shortly after.

"Ye alright mate?  Wha's so important about them coins anyway?"

"We got them in another plane, a plane of dreams."

"Tha's it?"

"It's not something to be belittled."

"Ahm sorry yer soundin like a loon." The fox takes off her helm and loosens her breastplate.

"...I'm not a loon." Elven ears twitch in annoyance as he stands, "Hey, Anna, can you take a look at something for me?" He calls, heading towards Lantana's last known whereabouts.

"Better than talking to a drunken fox and a dragon." Yuki hears from Hex while his back is turned.

"Yeah, cause neither know what they're talking about." He mutters under his breath while traveling.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2016)

Moving deeper into the cavern the route makes its way up.  In general not much of significance changes, it's still silent with no sign of anything trafficking the area anytime recently.  Occasionally there are signs of the stone having been worked, usually to make the path through more easily passable, though in the most minimal way possible.




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stares at the coin for a moment longer before placing it back in his pocket.  Tia and Hex plod into the room shortly after.
> 
> "Ye alright mate?  Wha's so important about them coins anyway?"
> 
> ...



Lantana's in the common room lounging near the fire.  Not having a coin she hasn't reacted to that and apparently she was uninterested in visitors.  She looks up when Yuki arrives with a slightly curious look, "I suppose I can, I don't know what sort of help I could be."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2016)

AT THE CAVE
Tassara will follow Duncan deeper into the cave. "Duncan, I suggest we make sure to check for traps too" Tassara tells him. She will cast Find Traps on herself.

Perception 1d20+29
10+29 = 39


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 1, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn pulls out an everlasting torch to light the way even more with a defiant smirk towards Hayao
> "I'd prefer the person knows we are coming, more honest and please don't try to kill anything down here could be pets after all."





soulnova said:


> "We will try not to" Tassara tyrns to uly and Hayao "The stone says there has been activity through here, stay on your guard"



"Of course. Thank you, as always, Ulysesn."

Hayao walks at a moderate pace ahead of Rin, who's been looking over Hayao's coin as they move inside. The elf looks to Tassara and then nods solidly. Rin glances at Ulysesn. "Remember how she's very skilled in divination? She probably knows we're here already." A thoughtful pause. "Unless something else has her attention..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 1, 2016)

He gently hands her the coin before sitting in a chair, "I think having an intelligent outside opinion might be good.  I haven't been able to figure out what is going on with it.  It's been warm and keeps vibrating for a while now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2016)

The cave continues on in the same pattern for a while before finally abruptly changing.

A tight passageway turns into a small chamber that is overgrown with more of the crystal than the rest of the cave.  Several of the gems reflect light from an unknown source, daylight by all appearances, dimly lighting the small cave.  A number of small holes provide potential sources for the reflection, none seem lit.  In the center of the cave is a crystal formation, a roughly 8' tall rough pillar.

Upon entering the chamber all active magical effects end, suppressed by anti-magic.  A moment later a woman's reflection appears in the pillar.  She's dressed in loose fitting white robes and has vaguely elven features.  She has silver hair and a pale complexion, giving the reflection a look of faded color.

She speaks, her voice echoing through the caves from some other location, "stop where you are.  These are not trusting times, I'm sure you understand."  Her voice is calm and surprisingly loud.  The reflection flickers for a moment before she reappears her voice now coming from different a different location, "I assume you come seeking some knowledge.  It has been quite some time since I have had visitors, state your business and we can discuss terms."



Captain Obvious said:


> He gently hands her the coin before sitting in a chair, "I think having an intelligent outside opinion might be good.  I haven't been able to figure out what is going on with it.  It's been warm and keeps vibrating for a while now."



Lantana takes the coin and examines it closely, reading both sides silently and giving due consideration before saying anything.  "It's odd certainly," she says slowly.  "I'm afraid I don't know much of magic, it certainly is a curious device."  She pauses considering, "but who would make such a thing?  The message is curious enough by itself, but neither it nor the shape seems to fit with the magic."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 1, 2016)

"I got it when we were in a dream plane.  Each person had their own dream.  Mine obviously, was a challenge of tradition that ended horribly with me punching a dragon." He snorts, "That's what started me on the path that I am on, as I grow as a person.  But anyway, it showed up after everyone's dreams were ended." He nods, setting his hands on his legs, "It was worth a try to have you look at it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2016)

> Upon entering the chamber all active magical effects end, suppressed by anti-magic. A moment later a woman's reflection appears in the pillar. She's dressed in loose fitting white robes and has vaguely elven features. She has silver hair and a pale complexion, giving the reflection a look of faded color.
> 
> She speaks, her voice echoing through the caves from some other location, "stop where you are. These are not trusting times, I'm sure you understand." Her voice is calm and surprisingly loud. The reflection flickers for a moment before she reappears her voice now coming from different a different location, "I assume you come seeking some knowledge. It has been quite some time since I have had visitors, state your business and we can discuss terms."


Ulysesn looks at what was an everlasting torch.
""Everlasting my ass." Give me a second."
Then puts it away. Ulysesn checks his coin, is it still doing it's thing in an anti-magic field?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I got it when we were in a dream plane.  Each person had their own dream.  Mine obviously, was a challenge of tradition that ended horribly with me punching a dragon." He snorts, "That's what started me on the path that I am on, as I grow as a person.  But anyway, it showed up after everyone's dreams were ended." He nods, setting his hands on his legs, "It was worth a try to have you look at it."



"A dream?"  Lantana says with a touch of skeptism.  "Well, maybe your dreams are trying to tell you something?"  She gives a slight laugh at this.  "Sorry I can't really be of help here."


----------



## Reznor (Jan 1, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

